#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-31
<dKc> jest tam kto?
<foreste> zombie jest ;d
<WanBye> ja nie zombie...
<m477> czy jest na linuxa jakis YT downloader?
<kklimonda> gdybyś poszukał, to byś znalazł
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> kolejne 83 mb sciagania iso
<foreste> sciagnalem google android 2.2 sparta xD
<Nox> jak sprawdzic jaka mam wersje jądra?
<foreste> a mialo byc generic ;/
<Nox> juz mam
<bikstopa> hello
<tar-gz> siemka
<bikstopa> kto chce odemnie swinska grype
<bikstopa> oddam w dobre rece, bo mnie juz wk***a
<tar-gz> poważnie masz świńską grype?
<bikstopa> chyba tak
<bikstopa> ;'d
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Będziesz ochydnym wieprzem
<tar-gz> bikstopa: w jakiej sieci masz jabbera?
<bikstopa> tar-gz: gmail oraz jabber.ru
<tar-gz> ani w jednym ani  w drugim transportów IRC nie masz nie ?
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> CHe
<tar-gz> Hmmm. Chyba sie dzieciakom ferie pokończyły.
<tar-gz> Che PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> jo
<tar-gz> jakie nudy :/
<lisu> o/
<tar-gz> \o/
<tar-gz>  ||
<tar-gz> \o/
<tar-gz> ||
<PoKrAk> :/
<tar-gz> Musze sobei kawy zrobić.
<Dreadlish> elo :D
<szymon_g> witam
<Szatan> witaj szymon_g
<Dreadlish> elo Szatan
<Dreadlish> :D
<szymon_g> cze Szatan
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> po kij to samu jest?
<Szatan> szymon_g: mozna na /msg?
<szymon_g> no, mozna, czemu nie
<tar-gz> Jak mnie nieziemsko wkurza ten shell ..
 * PoKrAk sprobuje spiracic elive dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: nie używaj <problem solved>
<tar-gz> za elive sie placi ?
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> albo trza serie artykułów napisac
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> tak trudno spiracić =.=?
<PoKrAk> a ja sprobuje spiracic :P :D
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: nie wiem dzis sprawdze wlasnie sie zmazy płytka
<tar-gz> teraz mam  czarnobiałe irssi
<Dreadlish> ja mam standardowy "hax0rowy" :D
<PoKrAk> jak sie uda to oleje ubu :)
<tar-gz> co masz haxorowy?
<Dreadlish> irssi
<Dreadlish> KURDE MAĆ
<Dreadlish> durny mpd
<Enlik> PoKrAk: dawaj skrina ;]
<PoKrAk> enlik ok momento
<PoKrAk> a ty jak wyłączyc zebymyszka nie przełanczac
<Dreadlish> pffff
<Enlik> PoKrAk: settings panel → input → egde bindings
<Dreadlish> za to tu płacić?
<Dreadlish> elivecd.org ...
<Dreadlish> za free jest
<Enlik> Tylko żeby zainstalować trzeba zapłacić.
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> tosz to tylko konfiguracje e17 skopiować
<Dreadlish> i debiana z e17 zainstalować
<Enlik> I repo ustawić
<Enlik> :]
<Dreadlish> no
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> elo shpaq
<Enlik> o/
<PoKrAk> Enlik: http://imgur.com/EHkxp&hZO8q&w6dba masz 3 screeny
<Enlik> PoKrAk: no nieco bardziej „rozbudowane” niz u mnie, ale zawalone nie jest, to nie KDE ;] acz co d stylu Gtk+, daj sobie np. .gtkrc-2.0 albo jakis app do tego
<PoKrAk> narazie zostaje jak jak jesr
<PoKrAk> teraz bede kombinował czy przypadkiem elive nie uda sie spiracic
<Enlik> Bez skórki to też skórka w sumie
<Enlik> Krasna
 * tar-gz lubi swoje XFCE
 * Dreadlish nie mieści sie xfce na pulpicie
<manishe> jak chce podlinkowac folder, zeby kasowanie w jednym w drugim tez kasowalo, to uzyc symbolic link czy hard link? bo juz mi sie pomieszalo:S
<Enlik> Nie da się zrobić twardego łącza do katalogu
<manishe> ogolnie chce caly folder podlinkowac z masa podkatalogow i plikow
<manishe> jak usune w podlinkowanym plik, zeby w zrodlowym tez usunelo
<manishe> czyli tylko symbolic link mam do wyboru?
<Enlik> A jak zrobisz symbolic link, to: usuniecie oryginalnego katalogu pozostawi symlink, ale bedzie on uszkodzony; usuniecie tylko symlinka zostawi katalog
<Enlik> (Swoją drogą ani symboliczny, ani twardy nie działa tak, że jak usuniesz jedno, to usuwa się drugie ;])
<manishe> program pracujacy na podlinkowanych danych (banshee) bedzie w stanie usunac oryginalny plik ze swojego wlasnego menu?
<manishe> Enlik: juz zaczynam rozumiec to;p
<Enlik> A to spytaj bansheego, czy tak umie ;)
<manishe> :)
<manishe> ok dzieki za rozjasnienie sprawy, zaraz podlinkuje symbolic i zobacze.
<manishe> ok, dane podlinkowane;)
<Adas> hejho!
<Adas> witam
<Adas> :)
<manishe> siema
<Adas> uzywasz moze empathy?
<Adas> jesli ktos z Was uzywa to prosilbym o pomoc , jesli macie czas oczywiscie ;)
<manishe> uzywam, a co?
<Adas> bo chcialbym zainstalowac pakiet suunshine kkrzysia
<Adas> ale mam  male problemy
<Adas> a po to chce instalowac zeby miec mozliwosc autmatyhcznego importu kontaktow z gg
<manishe> aha
<Adas> pomozesz:)?
<manishe> pisz pisz, pomoge
<Adas> takze sciagnalem sunshine
<Adas> wypakowalem
<Adas> i chce go zainstalowac
<Adas> na forum ubuntu jest napisane jak to robic
<manishe> jaki masz system?
<Adas> ubuntu 10.10
<Adas> ale sie wykrusza
<Adas> ;/
<manishe> masz juz w repozytorium ten pakiet, nie musisz niczego sciagac ani wypakowywac.
<Adas> ale nie moge importowac listy kontaktow z gg]
<manishe> skasuj wszystko co dodales i namieszales
<manishe> jesli dodales jakies repozytorium prywatne to usun
<Adas> dobrze
<Adas> ale powiedz mi
<Adas> jak w takim razie pobrac numery z gg
<manishe> odinstaluj: sudo aptitude purge telepathy-sunshine i zainstaluj ponownie
<manishe> zakladasz nowe konto, wpisujesz haslo, enter i od razu ci pobeira liste - tak to dziala.
<Adas> wlasnie nie
<Adas> ja zainstalowalem na czystym'
<manishe> a w pidginie ci pobiera normalnie?
<Adas> pobiera
<Adas> chociaz
<Adas> chyba nie;p
<manishe> a masz wyeksportowane wogole?
<manishe> zobacz na web-gadu czy wogole masz liste wyeksportowana.
<manishe> http://web.gadu-gadu.pl/
<manishe> tu sie zaloguj (strona GG) i sprawdz czy jest lista
<Adas> sa kontakty
<Adas> bo normalnie mi importuje z talka i facebooka
<Adas> a z gg ni huhu;/
<manishe> sa konatkty w web-gadu?
<Adas> tak
<Adas> sa wszystkie'
<manishe> ok
<manishe> skasuj w empathy konto gg
<manishe> i zaloz od nowa
<manishe> i zobacz, czy na samym poczatku pobierze
<manishe> aha - i dla pewnosci, wylacz wszystkie inne konta w empathy
<manishe> te od facebooka i gtalka
<Adas> kk
<manishe> zeby bylo "puste" empathy
<Adas> ok zostawilem tylko irca
<manishe> pisze zebys powylaczal, bo sam mialem kiedys problem - jak jedno konto gg bylo juz wlaczone, to nie moglem skonfigurowac poprawnie drugiego. musialem wylaczyc tamto na czas zakladania drugiego. empathy czasem tak ma;p
<Adas> dobrze
<Adas> i teraz mam zalozyc konto od nowa :)?
<manishe> jak od nowa
<manishe> w empathy skonfiguruj nowe konto, wpisz nume ri haslo
<manishe> numer i haslo*
<Adas> o wlasnie
<Adas> eh
<Adas> skasowalem protokoly gg ;/
<Adas> ale pupa
<manishe> ?
<Adas> reinstaluje
<manishe> co skasowales i jak
<Adas> ale mowie Ci to nie ma sensu  mialem czystego ubuntu
<Adas> normalnie instalke 10.10]
<Adas> i nie bylo kontaktow gg
<m477> witam, sciagnalem dwa rozne YT downloadery jeden konsolowy i oba nie dzialaja
<m477> wyrzucami 'ERROR: unable to download video (format may not be available)'
<Adas> wiec nie ma bata zeby tak chodzilo
<manishe> Pakiet: telepathy-sunshine
<manishe> Stan: zainstalowany
<manishe> Zainstalowany automatycznie: nie
<manishe> na czystym ubuntu nie masz telepathy-sunshine domyslnie.
<Adas> aha
<manishe> bierzesz, czyste ubu, instalujesz pakiet od krzysia, zakladsz konto i koniec.
<manishe> nic wiecej nie trzeba robic;p
<Adas> wlasnie ale jak zainstalowac krzysiowy pakiet>>
<manishe> sudo aptitude install telepathy-sunshine?
<Adas> oo
<manishe> w repo jest normalnie juz, mowilem ci;p
<manishe> m477: YT ciagle cos zmienia w kodzie strony, ja tam uzywam addonu do firefoxa i zawsze mi pobiera
<Adas> no pupa
<Adas> komenda nie chodxzi
<Adas> sprawdze w syapthic
<manishe> zamiast aptitude daj apt-get
<bialy663> a sunshine jest w repo?
<bialy663> https://launchpad.net/~kkszysiu/+archive/telepathy
<bialy663> w ppa powinno byc
<manishe> bialy663: jest w repo, nie trzeba dodawac zadnego PPA.
<bialy663> :o
<bialy663> a to nie wiedziałem
<manishe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/telepathy-sunshine
<m477> manishe: dzieki
<Adas> epredator@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get purge telepathy
<Adas> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<Adas> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<Adas> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<Adas> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu telepathy
<manishe> Adas: co ty robisz?;)
<Adas> no sam nie wiem; p
<Adas> eh
<Adas> zainstalowalem z repoztyoriow i dalej lipa
<Adas> w pidgin odrazu dalem pobierz liste znajomych
<Adas> ii juz
<Adas> a w empathy takie jaja jak berety
<manishe> u mnie dziala;p
<manishe> masz zainstalowane telepathy-haze i telepathy-sunshine teraz?
<manishe> z repo?
<Adas> tak
<Adas> wlazlem na centrum
<Adas> oprogramowana ubuntu
<Adas> dalem sunshine
<Adas> patrze w opisie
<Adas> protokul do gg
<Adas> bach sciagam
<Adas> bach sciagam
<Adas> benc opalam konto
<Adas> i NIC
<manishe> :D
<manishe> wpisz dpkg -l |grep telepathy
<manishe> i mi wklej na prv
<bialy663> po pierwsze protoÓł
<bialy663> protokÓł
<manishe> dpkg -l|grep empathy - tez mi wklej
<Adas> epredator@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l |grep telepathy
<Adas> ii  libfolks-telepathy0                       0.1.17-0ubuntu2                                   Telepathy backend for libfolks
<Adas> ii  libtelepathy-farsight0                    0.0.14-2                                          Glue library between telepathy and farsight2
<Adas> ii  libtelepathy-glib0                        0.12.0-0ubuntu1                                   Telepathy framework - GLib library
<bialy663> fak
<Adas> ii  libtelepathy-logger1                      0.1.5-1ubuntu1                                    Telepathy logger service - utility library
<Adas> ii  python-telepathy                          0.15.17-1                                         Python language bindings for telepathy
<manishe> mowilem na prv kur**
<Adas> ii  telepathy-butterfly                       0.5.14-1                                          MSN connection manager for Telepathy
<Adas> ii  telepathy-gabble                          0.10.0-1                                          Jabber/XMPP connection manager
<Adas> ii  telepathy-idle                            0.1.6-1                                           IRC connection manager for Telepathy
<Adas> ii  telepathy-logger                          0.1.5-1ubuntu1                                    Telepathy logger service - Daemon
<Adas> ii  telepathy-mission-control-5               1:5.6.0-1                                         management daemon for Telepathy real-time communication framework
<Adas> ii  telepathy-salut                           0.3.12-1                                          Link-local XMPP connection manager for the Telepathy framework
<Adas> ii  telepathy-sunshine                        0.1.8-1                                           Gadu Gadu connection manager for Telepathy
<Adas> ja siee tam nie wstydze;p
<manishe> zaraz cie op zbanuje i tyle;p
<Adas> POMYLKA! PANIE OP:p
<manishe> z/w
 * bikstopa ma kozia grype :D
<bialy663> zaraźliwe?
<Adas> jedynie jak jestes stara koza;p
<bikstopa> troche ;d
<bialy663> aaaaaaaaaaaaas
<Adas> hejo mili majsterkowicze mozecie cos poradzic na import kontaktow z gg do empathy?
<Adas> hejho mili Majsterkowicze?
<Adas> majsterkujecie?
<Adas> ..
<Nerihsa> hmh
<Mussious> Z tego c pamiętam, to nie idzie, ale to było z rok temu, mogło się już zmienić.
<Adas> podobno idzie
<Nerihsa> poniedzialek przed 12, czego ty oczekujesz :f
<Mussious> Nie lepiej pidgina zainstalować?
<Adas> no chyba skonfigurowanie empathy to nie jest Wasz szczyt mozliwosci ;p
<Adas> zainstalowalem
<Adas> ale lubie sie meczyc
<Adas> siebie i przy okazji Was:P
<Mussious> To się zapisz na code-in, czy coś podobnego.
<tar-gz> Mussious: to już chyba się skonczyło
<Mussious> to nie ma innych konkursów?
<Adas> microsoft robi konkursy na pewno
<Adas> zapisze sie chyba i przejde na windowsa ;]
<Adas> xD
<Adas> oj cos pingwinki z rana w poniedzialek nie w humorku
<Adas> :P
<Szatan> Adas: jak lubisz sie meczyc to zainstaluj ekg2
<Adas> no nie bede szukal sobie problemow one same do mnie przyjda
<bikstopa> jak zapisac pierwiastek 5 stopnia z 8 usywajac takiego zapisu sqrt(8)
<Adas> ale dzieki za info:)
<Nerihsa> sqrt(sqrt(sqrt(8)))*sqrt(8) ?
<bikstopa> o.O
<bikstopa> Nerihsa: czyli jak bym chcial 250000 stopnia pierwiastek to musze taki zapis n 5 stron robic? ;)
<Nerihsa> bikstopa: zalezy w czym, jesli tylko sqrt kwadratowe masz to ta
<Nerihsa> tudziesz 8^0.2
<bikstopa> nie wiem czy mam kwadratowe
<bikstopa> wlasnie pytam jak sie przyjelo ze sie to definiuje ;d
<bikstopa> do wolframalpha mi to potrzebne
<bikstopa> ;p
<PoKrAk> czym moge pod linuxem przedytowac plik cod pod winzgroza to visual studio
<Nerihsa> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=8%5E%281%2F5%29
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: notatnikiem ;'x
<Adas> nie lepiej w konsoli?
<PoKrAk> biskopta no nietety w notatniku krzaczki mi chodzi zeby zobaczyc czy to co szukam za krzaczkami sie kryje
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: hex? ;'x
<PoKrAk> a co ma hex w sobie ??
<PoKrAk> nie hex to nie to jeszcze
<Matan[M]> bry
<tar-gz> siemka
<Szatan> http://policyjni.gazeta.pl/Policyjni/1,91152,9019711,Bezdomny_mial_we_krwi____10_24_promila_alkoholu__Przezyl.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tcu3t4> (at policyjni.gazeta.pl)
<Toffik_> dobry ;)
<manishe> bry
<Toffik_> na forum polecono mi łatkę 'LinuxOnIce' wie może ktoś o co z tym chodzi
<Toffik_> bo nawet nie mogę znaleźć o co chodzi z tym
<Adas> aasa
<manishe> Toffik_: no ja wlasnie tam odpisalem w tamtym watku, zeby ten koles opisal cos wiecej, co to wogole jest ten LinuxOnIce.
<Toffik_> znalazłem jedynie 'TuxOnIce' coś związane z hibernacją
<manishe> w necie malo cos tego, chyba pomylil tematy czy co:D
<Adas> kurczaki
 * manishe slap Adas
<Adas> caly cas trace moje kontakty w empathy
<manishe> zrobiles to empaty?:D
<Adas> zrobilem
<Adas> ale teraz wylanczylem i znowu sie skasowalo ;.
<Adas> dziwne to
<manishe> :D
<manishe> odinstaluj cale empathy w diably i ciesz sie pidginem;)
<Adas> oj tam oj tam
<Adas> w pidgonie nie mam takich slitasnych przejsc w oknie rozmowy xD
<manishe> ja tam jade na ekg i mi dobrze:D
<Adas> na zdrowie;p
<manishe> w pidginie jest za to sortoawnie kontaktow pod wzledem objetosci historii
<manishe> zajebista sprawa
<Adas> taki bajer na grójec
<Adas> przeciez i tak wiesz z  kim najczesciej gadasz
<Adas> i mozesz dac mu przy nicku wykrzyknik na poczatku
<Adas> tez bedzie posortowane xD
<Toffik_> a czy można jakoś inaczej zarządzać zasilaniem w lapku? może tak mi się uda
<bikstopa> lol, tak sie teraz poluje na dziczyzne? :D http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=777869
<bikstopa> uwaga, drastyczne ;'x
<Matan[M]> bikstopa: ale urwał
<dKc> rythmbox nie chce mi zaladowywac nowej piosenki po przeciagnieciu na okienko programu, co robic?
<Adas> a w jakim formacie jest muzyka?
<dKc> Adas: .mp3
<dKc> taki tez wg EasyTaga są
<Adas> a na jakim dysku sie znajduje>?
<dKc> na ext partycji
<dKc> w katalogu /home
<Adas> hmm
<Adas> a wi nnym odtwarzaczu?
<dKc> w innym dziala
<dKc> w totemie czyli
<dKc> hymm
<Adas> czyli box jest zwalony
<dKc> :<
<Adas> cos w opcjach zwaliles pewnie
<dKc> nic tam nie ruszalem
<dKc> chyba
<Adas> zawsze mozesz go odisalowac i zainstalowac
<manishe> bikstopa: masakra!!!
<Adas> to sie  dowiesz
<manishe> ciekawe czy kierowca sie schylil jesli nei to najadl sie...;X
<manishe> Adas: odinstalowac i zainstalowac banshee, exaile.. itp:D
<Adas> oj tam oj tam
<dKc> exaile kiedys mialem, nawet fajniejsze od rythmboxa bylo, ale rythmbox ma lasta wbudowanego ;]
<manishe> dKc: banshee tez
<Adas> dKc: społeczniak!
<manishe> lepszy spoleczniak niz tajniak;p
<Adas> ;p
<dKc> o to sie moze zainteresuje
<dKc> nie no lubie wiedziec co sluchalem, jaki tam spoleczniak:)
<gtriderxc> qrde GNOME jest przewyczesany! Podlaczaliscie kiedys drugi monitor do laptopa?!
<tar-gz> a bo to raz?
<tar-gz> XFCE lepsze
<dKc> podlaczalem, i co z tym GNOMEm?
<manishe> gtriderxc: ja podlaczalem kiedys, ale wszystko mi sie spier***lo:)))
<dKc> :P
<Skrzyp> re
<winter> re
<Skrzyp> ha, byłem pierwszy!
<gtriderxc> no mozna na jednym monitorze robic jedno a na drugim drugie
<gtriderxc> ciekawe czy na trzecim mozna trzecie
<Skrzyp> ta
<Skrzyp> ja mialem kiedys podlaczone CRT i LCD do lapka
<Skrzyp> na CRT się swoetnie w terminalu pracuje
<gtriderxc> generalnie drugi monitor jest przedłuzeniem pierwszego
<Skrzyp> gtriderxc: można zmienić
<gtriderxc> w terminalu sei generalnie swietnie prcuje:)
<firemark> Skrzyp: crt jest niewygodne, nie nalezy do sprzetu mobilnego :D
<Skrzyp> na clone, dual, albo osobne pulpity
<firemark> ale fakt, crt ma lepsze kolory
<Skrzyp> firemark: ale ja mam DTR, nie jakiś netbuczek
<firemark> Skrzyp: no ja też mam dtr , 15 calowy : p
<gtriderxc> z crt do łóżka ciężko pójść
<gtriderxc> no chyba ze ktos juz spi z szafą to mu roznicy nie zrobi;)))
<gtriderxc> pytanie mam:
<PoKrAk> gtriderxc: ja podłanczałem telewizor lcd pod lapka chodzi jak złoto
<gtriderxc> "Nie można wyświetlić "computer:///".
<gtriderxc> po odłączeniu aparatu lub pendrive tak sie dzieje
<dKc> czyli mozna sobie na jednym grac w OpenArene a na drugim hackowac gre
<firemark> oj pachnie kde :D
<gtriderxc> wiecie moze gdzie się ten computer znajduje zebym mogl go przetłumaczyc??
<gtriderxc> ?? *znow dziecko sloneczka;(
<qrq> Hello
<gtriderxc> ari-tczew: może Ty wiesz??
<gtriderxc> Nie można wyświetlić "computer:///".
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: w gnome?
<gtriderxc> Błąd: Położenie jest już zamontowane
<gtriderxc> Proszę wybrać inną przeglądarkę i spróbować ponownie.
<gtriderxc> tak
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: ja go miałem na pulpicie jak miałem gnome, a co robisz?
<gtriderxc> po odłączeniu napedu usb lub apaartu
<gtriderxc> wyskakuje post
<gtriderxc> i chcę zabić ten "computer"
<gtriderxc> potrzebuję go znalezc w pakietach i przetlumaczyc
<gtriderxc> masz pojecie gdzie szukac??
<gtriderxc> ??-dziecko sloneczka po raz drugi ;((
<qrq> Ktoś testował 11.04?
<gtriderxc> zalezy co nazywasz testowaniem
<qrq> I znów.....
<PoKrAk> Enlik: jestes?
<mati75> re
<gtriderxc> oświeci ktos biedne dziecko sloneczka co to jest re?
<qrq> test - próba, której poddaje się urządzenie, produkt, preparat itp. w celu sprawdzenia jego składu, właściwości i działania
<qrq> O to mi chodzi :D
<ari-tczew> qrq: ja mam 11.04, a o co chcesz zapytać?
<lisu> o/
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: jaki system?
<PoKrAk> re to jest powitania po chwilowym niebyciui
<gtriderxc> 10.10
<gtriderxc> GNOME
<gtriderxc> ari-tczew: 10.10 GNOME
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: a to nie wiem, zapytaj po angielsku na #ubuntu
<gtriderxc> zaraz sprawdze czy na 11.04 tez to jest
<gtriderxc> juz wkleilem na translators\ tam jest jeden łebski gosc
<Skrzyp> ten computer;// to jest wirtualny wymysł gnome-vfs
<Skrzyp> tak skrót do napędów dla windowsuarzy
<qrq> To testował ktoś 11.04?
<qrq> Stabilna ta beta?
<gtriderxc> ok
<Skrzyp> esże nie
<gtriderxc> beta bedzie pod koniec marca
<Skrzyp> ja zawsze testuję miesiąc-dwa przed
<gtriderxc> skrót skrótem przetłumaczyc sie go musi dac
<tar-gz> ale repo z natty już chyba od października/listopada jest
<Skrzyp> ja tam korzystam z thunara, więc mnie to rybka
<Skrzyp> Heh, Ubuntu 10.04 Smoleńsk Edition
<Skrzyp> (SE)
<gtriderxc> SE  jest juz zajete
<gtriderxc> dla Satanic Edition
<Skrzyp> jest nawet Hannah Montana Edition
<Skrzyp> szłyszałem
<dKc> jest także jewbuntu
<Skrzyp> Ale to wszystko przez UCK
<Skrzyp> dKc: daj linka
<Skrzyp> Ja pamiętam, jak za czasów ubuntu 6.04 szukam w google, a ten:
<Skrzyp> "Czy chodziło ci o [mandriva]?" :P
<dKc> www.jewbuntu.com
<dKc> buehe:)
<dKc> e to ja świeżak jestem :)
<dKc> bo zaczalem interesowac sie linuxem od 9.10
<dKc> a zainstalowalem dopiero 10.04
<dKc> a wczesniej miętówkowy, niestabilny shit
<qrq> Mint a ubuntu to to samo
<qrq> Tylko inny interface
<Matan[M]> qrq: teraz niby na Deb się przenieśli i jemu gmerają w trzewiach
<manishe> ^^
<Skrzyp> ja linuksowałem od slaxa na pendrive
<Skrzyp> a tak na serio od ubeka 7.10
<qrq> Wszystko tylko nie unity
<manishe> a ja od debiana woody zaczynalem:D
<Skrzyp> ja się po 10.04 na squeeze/sid przerzuciłem
<Skrzyp> teraz mam crunchbanga sida
<qrq> Cudowanie :)
 * Matan[M] też zamierza się przerzucić jak mu 11.04 z unity nie posmakuje
<Skrzyp> kiedyś się chciałem na gentoo rzucić
<Skrzyp> ale jak handbooka przejrzałem, to mnie zwaliło z nóg
<Szatan> Skrzyp: to cie gentoo powiesi
<Skrzyp> Szatan: aż takiej mocnej maszyny nie mam
<Skrzyp> tam w ogóle nie ma paczek. wszystko ze źródeł
<Szatan> Skrzyp: sa paczki binarne
<Skrzyp> SĄ?!
<Skrzyp> A ja od dwóch lat siedzę w niewiedzy
<Skrzyp> Z gentoo tylko się przez Sabayona witałem
<Skrzyp> ale się po pół roku wyp...lił
<Szatan> Skrzyp: http://blog.somekool.net/2006/10/11/gentoo-binary-packages-repository
<Skrzyp> zanim mi się to tu otworzy, to zdążysz mi opowiedzieć
<Enlik> PoKrAk: na jedną chwilkę, a o co chodzi?
<PoKrAk> o elive moment
<Skrzyp> kurde, ale na tym #qwpx jest syf
<qrq> I jak chodzi 11.04?
<qrq> Pomijając lagujący unity
<manishe> qrq: skwierczy i buczy
<qrq> Kurde :D
<qrq> Niedobrze :)
<qrq> U mnie unity zmula
<qrq> Strasznie
<univac> smierdzi unity strasznie
<manishe> trza uciekac na debiana wkrotce chyba:D
<manishe> jak jeszcze wayland bedzie z nowosci
<manishe> i moga byc problemy ze sterownikami do grafy..
<robo777> czesc - mam problem, probuje zainstalowac Mietowy remix z Live USB-stick na zewnetrzny dysk USB-HDD - i blad...
<qrq> ubuntu i tak traci na rzecz Minta
<gtriderxc> smutni jestescie]
<gtriderxc> przeczytajcie czasem co piszecie
<robo777> ...da sie wogole?
<gtriderxc> az sie smutno robi
<manishe> gtriderxc: wspak mam czytac czy co?;)
<PoKrAk> ubuntu mint heh mit so szajs a ubuntu zbliza sie do tego powoli
<qrq> Moje zdania są pełne sensu i przesłania
<PoKrAk> wszystko oparte na debianie
<manishe> :D
<gtriderxc> qrq:"I jak chodzi 11.04?"
<PoKrAk> i zaowazyłem ze mniej smieci i wiecej stabilnosci instalowac teraz debiana niz z ubu suie meczyc
<gtriderxc> "U mnie unity zmula"
<qrq> Doskonały sens :)
<gtriderxc> dalej nie komentuje bo szkoda klawiatry
<qrq> No bo zmula :)
<PoKrAk> 11.04 chodzi dobrze poza tym smiesznym unity przynajmniej jest preteskst zeby na inne okienka wlezc
<manishe> gtriderxc: nie podoba ci sie tu to idz na inny kanal:>
<univac> fvwm
<univac> ;]
<qrq>  gtriderxc Nie wszyscy zostali obdarzeni tak światłym umysłem jak Twój :)
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: wyluzuj
<manishe> niech moc bedzie z Toba. A teraz nacisnij Quit:D
<gtriderxc> ari-tczew: ok:)
<manishe> PoKrAk: hehe teraz doprowadzanie ubuntu do normalnego stanu zajmuje wiecej czasu, niz konfiguracja debiana:P
<manishe> jak nawet aptitude nie ma;p
<PoKrAk> aptitude wystarczy zainstalowac i jest
<manishe> ta
<PoKrAk> szybciej zainstalowanie bazy , e17 i konfiguracja tego zajeła niej czasu niz meczenie sie z ubu
<manishe> :D
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> er
<PushUpek> ble
 * PoKrAk leci po szmate bo PushUpek zarzygał podłoge
<PushUpek> ;D
<tar-gz> ?
<tar-gz> po słoik lepiej idź
<PushUpek> po co słoik?
<PoKrAk> bo tar-gz jest głodny
<PoKrAk> wszak pora obiadu
<PushUpek> myślałem, że chce powtórzyć wyczyn pewnego typa który sobie słoik do d.... włożył....
<PoKrAk> pełny ?? :D
<PushUpek> pusty ;D
<PoKrAk> leeeee to sofciarz
<PushUpek> taaa ;]
<Matan[M]> jakiego SMSa dostałem hahahahahha :D od koleżanki "Matan kupiłam lapka a na nim nie ma xp tylko jakiś OSX, co to za gówno nawet się na tym pracować nie da" :D
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> blondynka?
 * PoKrAk zapomniał sie pochwalic Ubuntu mu przysłało 5 płyt z instalka 10.10
 * PushUpek zamówił dzisiaj MacBooka Pro
<Matan[M]> PushUpek: słaba psychicznie, pewnie komuś na sklepie zalegał jakiś mac i użył werbalnej perswazji :P
<tar-gz> Matan[M]: powiedz, że kupie od niej za 10 zł
<PushUpek> dam 20zł ;D
<Matan[M]> napisałem jej co to jest to odpisała że zaraz do sklepu odniesie ;D
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> btw, nie widziałem już w sklepach nic co by było na xp ;]
<Nerihsa> hih
<Matan[M]> ktoś tu z was pyka w minecrafta? "wget http://www.minecraft.net/download/minecraft.jar" i "java -jar minecraft.jar" odpala się klient daję mu login i pass i nie mogę grać offline :/ zapodaje tylko ty agin
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: najwyraźniej się już nie da grać offline bez kupienia gry.
<dKc> czy
<dKc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/alpha-1/natty-dvd-i386.iso
<dKc> to jest ostatnia wersja ubuntu 11.04 do wyprobowania jako liveDVD?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: tzn. jak się kupi, to potem można grać offline ale raz musisz się zalogować na konto które ma upgrade do "pełnej" wersji
<kklimonda> a czemu chcesz livedvd testować?
<Mussious> Matan[M] grałem kiedyś trochę w classica, ale trochę nudne to ciągłe stawianie bloczków, a za betę trzeba zapłacić...
<kklimonda> dKc: ale tak, nie robią afair nocnych buildów dla dvd
<Matan[M]> a więc to takie buty
<Mussious> Swoją drogą, to wydaje mi się ,że ta gra nie jest warta swojej ceny...
<Mussious> Przynajmniej na Polskie realia
<Mussious> polskie*
<Mussious> Wy jak sądzicie?
<Nox1> czesc nie wiem gdzie wpisac zasrempczy serwer DNS. teraz jestem polaczony przez router porty zablokowane a haslo zmienione mosze podlaczyc kabel.
<Nox1> a moze zastepczy nie jest potrzebny?
<Szatan> Nox1: /etc/resolv.conf
<Nox1> a normalnie kliknac modyfikuj polaczenia to nie mozna?
<winter> shpaq: ciulu
<bt4> witam
<winter> a witaj
<Nox1> ok tektowo wpisalem dzieki
<bt4> no przecież witam :P
<Szatan> winter: kochasz ciule shpaq?
<winter> Szatan: to tylko ciul jest
<winter> z opem
<winter> ciul z opem
<winter> bej przez psa dymany
<winter> Szatan: :->
<dKc> no chce przetestowac livedvd w celu... przetestowania :) zobaczyc jaki soft dali, co nowego etc.
<dKc> ale chyba lepiej bedzie kubuntu przetestowac
 * bikstopa umiera. kto chce dobic bikstopa?
 * winter podaje potiona bikstopie
<bikstopa> ;(
<dKc> chyba pomyliles potiona z tym elixirem co dodaje many
<Psotnick> oba są potiony ;)
<Psotnick> tylko jest health i mana potion :D
<dKc> no potiona hp z potionem mp
<Psotnick> się grało się wie ;D
<dKc> btw, ja kiedys gralem w jakiegos rpga polskiego i tam byl elixir:P
<dKc> a wlasnie, jest jakis dobry rpg/mmorpg na linuxa?
<Psotnick> nie
<dKc> 2bad
<dKc> a zły?
<Psotnick> mmorpg dobrego nie ma
<Psotnick> a rpg to nie wiem bo nie gram :)
<dKc> aha
<dKc> wszystko rozumiemy
<Psotnick> zły też nie za bardzo
<Psotnick> nie czepiaj się
<Psotnick> złożę zdanie z tego
<Psotnick> Nie ma dobrych mmorpg na linuksa, a rpg to nie wiem, bo nie gram( w sensie w RPG) ;)
<dKc> 17:45 < Psotnick> się grało się wie ;D
<dKc> ale highlight
<Psotnick> aa w sensie to :)
 * lisu pisze gre
 * dKc pyta jakś grę
<dKc> jaką*
 * Psotnick obstawia, że hardkorową i nie ma lipy
<dKc> lól
<dKc> warto sprawdzac na LIVE DVD Kubuntu alphe?
<winter> po co
<dKc> bo mam gnoma
<winter> możesz sobie zainstalować kde-desktop na obecnym systemie
<winter> i będziesz miał kubuntu
<winter> idę do wanny
 * winter &
<dKc> wole nie bo jeszcze zepsuje
<bt4> dKc, tam nie ma nic do zepsucia
<dKc> kiedys na mincie probowalem i okazalo sie, ze jednak jest
<lisu> dKc: internetową mmorgpgpdj czy jakoś tak to brzmiało
<dKc> lisu: hm?
<lisu> dKc: no taką grę, gdzie może jednocześnie i 200000000000 użytkowników grać
<lisu> dKc: dobra przesadziłem z zerami ;)
<dKc> 20?
<dKc> lisu: a w czym piszesz?
<lisu> php + mysql, zero javy :) i to jest piękne
<dKc> aa przeglądarkowa
<dKc> lisu: na czym hosting?
<dKc> http://www.tuxplay.pl/ to jest fajna strona
<lisu> dKc: jak narazie, to na 127.0.0.1
<lisu> dKc: ale takiej gry na necie to nie widziałem i dlatego postanowilem napisac, jestem ... w połowie
<lisu> dKc: jeszcze dopisuje różne rzeczy, beta testy będą ... wkrótce
<dKc> mhm
<dKc> to sie pochwal wtedy
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ping - pong plx
<brt> Witam
<lisu> dKc: tuxplay, z dupy ta strona, zdjec mi nie wyswietla
<brt> potrzebny mi skrypt który skopiuje plik 1000 razy z nazwą plikN.jpg   N - kolejna liczba
<lisu> brt: to sobie go napisz
<brt> napisałem ale nie działa :D
<brt> moment
<lisu> brt: źle napisałeś
<brt> http://www.wklejto.pl/88368
<lisu> aaa sorki, tuxplay mi ladowal dopiero flashe (tfu) z jutuba
<brt> dobra już widze pierwszy błąd
<brt> ale wywala w for
<brt> ./copy.sh: line 2: błąd składni przy nieoczekiwanym znaczniku `('
<lisu> brt: a nie prościej for i in `seq 1 1000` do blablabla; done ?
<foreste> http://aukcje.wosp.org.pl/show_item.php?item=489028
<Nerihsa> huh
<dKc> lisu: dobra jest, filmiki mozna poogladac;]
<lisu> dKc: nom władowały mi się zaskakująco późno, dlatego coś mnie ruszyło
<Nerihsa> brt: to php?
<brt> perl
<lisu> brt: w bashu prościej
<brt> zaraz ogarne ;]
 * lisu widzi, ze brt dopiero raczkuje w temacie ;)
<m477> jak mam zainstalowac kamere w laptopie? :<
<m477> zeby w skype wykrywalo, na winodwsie automatycznie to dziala
<Nerihsa> rm linux; install windows
<Nerihsa> [solved]
<lisu> \/mount brain
<m477> lol
<lisu> ktoś się bawił smarcam, program do robienia kamery z komórki przez tcp/bluetooth, działą na symbianach s60 v2 i v3?
<lisu> smartcam*
<Matan[M]> jakie distro user frendly polecacie na 700mhz CPU 128mb RAM 17GB HDD
<Nerihsa> arch
<Nerihsa> dsl
<Monter> siema
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<Nerihsa> meow
<winter> oink
<bialy663> mniam
 * Monter slaps Dreadlish around a bit with a large trout
<qrq> Ludzie
<qrq> Nie wyłączyłem komunikatora w bibliotece i jakiś debil zbluzgał moich znajomych
<qrq> ...
<Nerihsa> awwwww
<DaZ> to straszne.
<Nerihsa> dobrze ze facebooka nie zostawiles
<qrq> Mam logi
<qrq> Bo piszę na gg przez gmaila
<qrq> transport jabber
<qrq> I wiem do kogo co pisał
<qrq> Jutro będę znał jego nazwisko bo wpisywał się do zeszytu
<qrq> Chyba....
<qrq> Jeżeli tak to udupię go po całości
<winter> qrq: zostaw go, to dobry człowiek
<qrq> Bardzo
<qrq> Nie trolluj
<winter> nie pouczaj mnie synek
<qrq> Więc czemu jest dobry?
<winter> bo przysługi za darmo wykonuje
<qrq> Bo podszył się podemnie i zbluzgał moich znajomych?
<qrq> Żadna to przysługa
<winter> dla mnie przysługa
<winter> nieświadoma, ale zawsze
<qrq> Macierewicz się znalazł
<manishe> qrq: jesli rzeczywiscie sie wpisal to idz z tym do dyrektora szkoly/uczelni czy czego tam.
<qrq> Tylko jak mu to udowodnią
<manishe> to juz twoja w tym glowa, zeby logi wydrukowac.
<Nerihsa> daj opis na gg ze to nie ty i luz
<manishe> i historia klienta na tamtym komputerze tez bedzie
<qrq> To jest chora sytuacja
<manishe> Nerihsa: wie, do kogo co bylo pisane wiec wystarczy chyba na prv "zainteresowanym" napisac;p
<qrq> Nieuwierzycie ale rozmawiałem z koleżanką o przekleństwach
<qrq> Wytłumaczę wszystko od początku
<qrq> Byłem w bibiotece , używałem pidgina z pendrive'a
<qrq> I schodząc ze stanowiska nie zamknąłem go do końca
<Nerihsa> w sumie gdybym zobaczyl ze znajomy mnie bluzga to bym pomyslal pijany albo rodzenstwo
<qrq> Poszedłem piętro wyżej
<qrq> I usiadłem do innego stanowiska
<qrq> I zacząłem rozmawiać z koleżanką o przekleństwach
<qrq> I wtedy
<qrq> To jest masakra
<qrq> Ten facet do niej pisał z piętra niżej
<qrq> Ja niewidziałem tego
<qrq> Wiem jak to brzmi.
<manishe> zostawiles pendrive'a i poszedles do innego stanowiska?
<qrq> Nie
<qrq> Pendrive wziałem ze sobą
<qrq> Tylko pidgin był włączony w pamięci ram
<Nerihsa> czyli nie ma logow?
<qrq> Na górze pisałem z meebo
<qrq> Na gmailu jest cały zapis rozmowy
<manishe> zawsze wyciagasz pena, gdy jakies aplikacje go uzywaja?
<qrq> Jednocześnie on i ja.
<qrq> A na meebo jest zapis rozmowy tylko ja i ona.
<manishe> haha tgo niezly zonk kolezanka miala
<qrq> To jest chore bo wklejaliśmy sobie wymyslone przekleństwa
<qrq> I on się wtedy wpierdolił
<qrq> I zaczął sypać wulgaryzmami w jej kierunku
<qrq> Także jak pokazę to uczelni
<qrq> To nikt mi nie uwierzy
<manishe> :D
<manishe> on widzial real-time co ty pisales, bo to przez googla tak\
<qrq> Zaraz sprawdzę czy mógł widzieć
<julek> czesc
<Adas> czesc
<Adas> daj cos zjesc
<julek> wtf?
<Nerihsa> student
<Adas> :P
<natalka> hej, znacie jakis program do tworzenia animacji?
<natalka> 3d
<natalka> ?
<Nerihsa> blender D:
<natalka> dziekuje
<natalka> :)
<natalka> a np taki do robienia filmiku z obrazów?
<natalka> tzn w sensie ze chce narysowac i zeskanowac obrazki a potem połączyć je w animacje
<natalka> :)
<winter> natalka: kdenlive
<Nerihsa> kino, kdenlive, pitivi
<natalka> dziekuje
<natalka> dziekuje
<natalka> za pomoc :*
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Szycha> sony vegas
 * Szycha ducks
 * Wizard ziawa
<Wizard> ma/zna ktoś jakąś książkę/howto/faq "c++ for java professionals"?
<Wizard> bo zaraz dostanę przysłowiowego pierdolca :D
<Wizard> nawet konstruktora nie umiem napisać
<oskar_> Witam. Potrzebuje jakąś pętle w bash sprawdzającą czy komputer ma połączenie z internetem. Możecie mi pomóc?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<oskar_> Kombinuje na tym od długiego czasu
<Nerihsa> a jak sprawdzasz ze masz polaczenie?
<oskar_> na panelu gnome albo pingiem
<oskar_> ale juz pisałem pętle z ping-iem i nie działała
<Wizard> ping bez pętli
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Wizard> ping sam wali w nieskończoność, chyba, że się go ograniczy
<Wizard> hmm, tylko zapytanie dns robi raz, na początku
<Psotnick> ja pinguje router przykładowo :) i sprawdzam tak czy jest on czy off :)
<oskar_> moja petla z pingiem wyglądała mniejewiecej tak: net=$(ping -c 3 google.pl if [ $net = "google.pl host unabelivbe(czy jakoś tak)" ] then echo "nie ma nata" fi
<oskar_> *neta
<Wizard> o_O
 * Wizard poleca ABS
<oskar_> wiem ze głupia
<Wizard> ping sam robi w pętli
<Wizard> nieskończonej na dodatek
<oskar_> ale jest ograniczony
<oskar_> przez  -c
 * Wizard nie skomentuje ;(
<oskar_> to jak to zrobic?
<Psotnick> to Twoje 'coś' jest zupełnie bez sensu jak dla mnie
<Psotnick> ale ja tam się na Bash'u nie znam
<oskar_> wiem, ale nic mi innego z tym nie przychodzi do głowy
<Psotnick> ja bym to zrobił z grep'em
<Nerihsa> oskar_: ty chcesz co jakis czas sprawdzac?
<oskar_> tak
<Nerihsa> mam takie cos wget -q -O - http://checkip.dyndns.org/index.html | cut -d ' ' -f 6 | cut -d '<' -f 1
<Nerihsa> mozna ustawic ze jak poda twoje ip to masz polaczenie z internetem
<Nerihsa> a w petli umiescic np. sleep 300 zeby co 5 minut sprawdzal
<oskar_> ok
<Nerihsa> no gorzej jak tylko ta strona padnie to ci da false negativ
<oskar_> tylko ze mam dynamiczne ip
<Wizard> Nerihsa: możesz mówić po polsku?
<Psotnick> Wizard: a czego nie rozumiesz?
<Nerihsa> Wizard: Конечно
<Wizard> nie to, że nie rozumiem
<Wizard> Nerihsa: :/
<Nerihsa> oskar_: no to moze jakies wyrazenie regularne
<Wizard> Nerihsa: бран моей бабушки погиб, что нам нужно было говорить по польский :/
<oskar_> ok juz pokombinuje
<Psotnick> Wizard: ale fajny jesteś :D
<oskar_> dzieki za pomoc
<Wizard> no kurde
<Wizard> nasi przodkowie umierali walcząc z germanizacją, a taki Nerihsa przychodzi i germańskim językiem straszy :(
<Psotnick> wut?
<Psotnick> co piłeś?
<Psotnick> to Ruski a nie Niemiecki :) rusyfikacja tak btw.
<Wizard> Psotnick: co piłeś?
<Wizard> od kiedy to 'false negativ' jest po rosyjsku?
<Psotnick> nic :)
<Wizard> pomijając już błąd ortograficzny?
<Wizard> to wypij ;)
<Psotnick> <Nerihsa> Wizard: Конечно
<Psotnick> to już jest ;)
<Wizard> nie da się zaprzeczyć
<Wizard> :>
<Psotnick> to co źle mówię
<Nerihsa> oj no
<Wizard> dobra, bo znów mnie patriotyczny obowiązek naszedł
<winter> sex?
<Nerihsa> zapomnialem jak uzyc sformulowania "falszywie ci powie, ze nie masz intenretu"
<Wizard> sześć po łacinie
<Wizard> Nerihsa: a nie lepiej po prosu "przekłamie"?
<Nerihsa> Wizard: mzoe i tak ale nigdy bym na to nie wpadl :)
<Wizard> dzisiaj próbowałem kupić kurtkę, ale nie udało mi się, bo we wszystkich sklepach mają tylko sale
<Nerihsa> no to masz problem jakis, niedlugo z nikim sie nie dogadasz
<Wizard> nie wydaje mi się
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was ma na kablu od internetu/linii telefonicznej PCMkę? bo mnie interesuje czy da się jakoś ją wypierdzielić i mieć neutralną linię bo net z GSM z max 30kb/s a po limitach max 3kb/s już mnie wkurrrr
<tar-gz[mobile]> Nerihsa jestes?
<Nerihsa> yhy
<Nerihsa> tar-gz[mobile]: pong
<tar-gz[mobile]> Korzystasz ze swojego telefonu do polaczen z internetem?
<Nerihsa> niet
<Nerihsa> a ty
<tar-gz[mobile]> Powaznie nawet z przeglądarki nie korzystasz?
<Nerihsa> tar-gz[mobile]: nie jestem jeszcze uzalezniony od internetu :)
<Nerihsa> a na uczelni mam wifi do laptopa
<tar-gz[mobile]> A nie wiesz moze czy qwerty mozna ustawic jako domyslny sposob wprowadzania tekstu?
<Nerihsa> masz lg kp500?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Ta
<Nerihsa> on sie ustawia zaleznia jak go trzymasz
<tar-gz[mobile]> Wiem, ale na mrozie to nie dziala :)
<tar-gz[mobile]> Znaczy nie zawsze i czasami nim macham na przystanku jak popieprzony
<Nerihsa> zobacz na kp500.pl
<Nerihsa> tam duzo rzeczy jest
<tar-gz[mobile]> Wiem jestem zarejestrowany
<Nerihsa> ja se zrobilem prosty skrypt do konwertowania filmow
<tar-gz[mobile]> To mi znajdz albo przerob parlingo na landscape
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> popieram
<Psotnick> tylko palringo :)
<tar-gz[mobile]> Tylko palringo mi cos odpieprza ostatnio a nimbuzz juz gg nie ma
<bialy663> po co komunikator na telefon
<Ciaho> niektórzy używają telefonu do czegoś więcej niż dzwonienie
<Matan[M]> Chcesz mieć dzieci silne, zdrowe kup im wino owocowe!
<manishe> haha
<qermit> bialy663: super sprawa taki komunikator
<qermit> gadasz i nie czekasz az ktos smsa ci przesle
<Matan[M]> bialy663: jak masz nokie 3310 to się nie dziw że nie ci nie potrzeba :D
<qermit> tar-gz: nimbuzz nie ma gg od kiedy freem dalo go (numbuzza) za darmo w celu przeciwdziałania konkurencji z gaduejr
<Matan[M]> ogólnie jak się ma wifi w telefonie to nic tylko szaleć. ja mam komunikator, skype, klienta irca, 4 przeglądarki internetowe, VNC, Putty, aplikację do FTP
<Matan[M]> nic tylko żyć nie umierać
<qermit> a ja mam nimbuzza w javie za darmo i jestem bardziej fajny
<Matan[M]> ja tam wszystko .sis mam
<Mariuszek> Witam :)
<Mariuszek> szybkie pytanko - do pisania w C++ najlepiej jest uzywac Qt?
<Mariuszek> czy cos innego polecacie?
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: najlepiej jest używać C++
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: sprecyzuj pytanie
<Mariuszek> Matan[M]: dopiero zaczynam przygode z C++, mlody jestem
<qermit> Mariuszek: mozesz uzywac QT + QTcreator i jedziesz
<bialy663> Matan[M]: mam htc
<bialy663> i mi nie potrzeba
<Mariuszek> Matan[M]: i nie wiem z jakiej biblioteki korzystac? Qt, GTK?
<Matan[M]> bialy663: jeżeli WM masz to pozdro 600 i buhahahahaha
<bialy663> not
<bialy663> htc legend
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: więc jeżeli o biblioteki chodzi to Qt
<Mariuszek> a jakis powod?
<Matan[M]> bialy663: eee tam, dla mnie telefon bez fizycznej qwerty to zaden telefon
<bialy663> wystarczy mi przeglądarka i ssh
<qermit> Mariuszek: GTK jest ble i fuj
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: przenośność, teraz wiele OSów wspiera Qt
<bialy663> htc sense ma dobry słownik i bardzo wygodną klawiaturę
<Mariuszek> ok, dzieki wszystkim, zaciagne jutro Qtcreatora :)
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: Qt działa na Win, Lin, Mac, Android, MeeGo, Maemo, Symbian
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: chcieć czegoś więcej?
<Mariuszek> a trzeba osobno kompilowac..?
<Matan[M]> Mariuszek: cóż, na to powinieneś znać odpowiedź
<Mariuszek> no tak, rozumiem
<Mariuszek> jeszcze raz dziekuje, pozdrawiam i zycze przyjemnej nocy :)
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś ipv6?
<Matan[M]> bialy663: a HTC ci wspiera androida? :D czy się skończyły aktualizacje? :P
<bialy663> niedawno miałem update do 2.2
<qermit> Dreadlish: ja mam
<bialy663> jakoś w grudniu
<Dreadlish> qermit: zrobiłem pięknie ładnie jak na he.necie napisali skrypcika i to bum nie działa :(
<qermit> Dreadlish: może masz filtrowane porty/protokoły
<qermit> mi też nie działało
<Dreadlish> qermit: hmm
<Dreadlish> nawet możliwe
<Dreadlish> tylko że teraz pytanie gdzie
<Dreadlish> nie wywale tego netbooka na dmz bo mam innego kompa na nim
<Dreadlish> moge max pojedyńcze porty poprzekierowywać
<Matan[M]> łokQ2 :D alem się wystraszył, sowa mi w szybę przypierdzieliła :D teraz głupia siedzi na zaspie i się patrzy :D dobry rosół z sowy jest?
<qermit> Matan[M]: kebab przedni
<Dreadlish> qermit: naprawiłem - zamiast iproute użyłem net-toolsa ;d
<qermit> ")
<Dreadlish> qermit: mój whois mówi, że udało się :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: gratuluję
<Dreadlish> ciesze sie jak nie powiem bo mnie zaraz skickują
<Matan[M]> http://studentpotrafi.pl/4066/WiFi
<PushUpek> chyba sobie taki essid ustawię
<PushUpek> bo sądiadka jak jęczy podczas bzykanka, to spać nie idzie ;D
<Matan[M]> PushUpek: bez zabezpieczeń? :D
<PushUpek> wifi czy bzykanko? ;]
<Matan[M]> skąd wiesz jakie jest bzykanko :O
<PushUpek> odmawiam na to pytanie odpowiedzi :P
<Matan[M]> to jakie jest wifi? ;>
<PushUpek> u mnie zabezpieczone :D
<PushUpek> właściwie, to mam dwie sieci w domu
<WanBye> :D
<Dreadlish> u mnie też
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Biszkopcik> 0th haha
<Matan[M]> hmmm... w PL jest tak że sieć niezabezpieczona jest siecią publiczną?
<Matan[M]> czy nie
<dwe11er> i st
<Skrzyp> 1st
 * dwe11er jest imaginery
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> Matan[M]: zależy o co pytasz
<dwe11er> Matan[M]: nie
<dwe11er> mogą cię zamknąć i tak teoretycznie
<Matan[M]> eeee tam ;P
<Matan[M]> mogli hasła zakładać :P
<PushUpek> ;D
<Matan[M]> albo jakieś bardziej h4x0rskie a nie qwerty czy 12345
<PushUpek> ja tam zawsze używam 54321 ;D
 * dwe11er ma szyfrowanie i po macu
<dwe11er> i mogą mi frendzle nadmuchać
<PushUpek> mac sklonować, to nie problem
<Matan[M]> jak idę miastem i złapię wifi to patrzę czy jest zabezpieczona, jak nie to odpalam wszystkie aplikacje związane z internetem w telefonie :D a jak tak to sprawdzam czy ma hasło qwerty albo 12345, jak pasują to lecimy z netem a jak nie to żyję bez neta ;]
<dwe11er> to jeszcze wyklep 32 znakowy kod gdzie conajmniej 5 znaków nie ma na typowej klawiaturze :>
<PushUpek> huh ;D
<PushUpek> i pamiętasz 32 znakowe hasło?:D
<dwe11er> a to jakiś problem?
<Matan[M]> PushUpek: ja znam na pamięć 25 znakowe
<Matan[M]> bpt69jvc88mcycyvpfjv*****
<dwe11er> pamiętam nawet hasła generowane losowo, po 5-10 powtórzeniach
<jacekowski> ja znam na pamiec numery wszystkich moich kart
<jacekowski> z kompletem dat waznosci/poczatku/kod cvv
<jacekowski> numer karty jest 16 cyfrowy
<Matan[M]> ja te swoje hasło znam bo kiedyś z braciuchem bawiliśmy się regeditem na win98se :D i się bardziej pyliło nauczyć keya niż go przepisywać bo zawsze rega zepsuliśmy i trzeba było system stawiać ;l
<Matan[M]> pamiętam jak dziś jak system stawiany był conajmniej 10 razy w tygodniu ;l
<dwe11er> ja swojego keya mam na laptopie nalepionego
<dwe11er> bo przypisany do sprzętu
<Dreadlish> :D
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: e tam e tam, złodzieja można zawsze okraść, ja jak dorwę jakiegoś win to stawiam go wszystkim na lewo i prawo :D
<PushUpek> ja też miałem, ale nalepka się starła ;D
<dwe11er> Matan[M]: spróuj windowsa na kluczu z msdnaa zarejestrować
<Matan[M]> dwe11er: e po co tam rejstrować jak maszyna offline stoi
<PushUpek> dweller a w jakim celu?
<PushUpek> przecież win z msdnaa pobiera sobie automatycznie aktywację
<dwe11er> nie, masz klucz który jest przypisany do urządzenia
<dwe11er> sam obraz dysku zwykły prof jest
<PushUpek> hm?
<PushUpek> o czym mówisz? bo korzystałem z msdnaa i nie miałem nic do sprzętu przypisane, tylko do konta
<ntat> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<ntat> łąśźń
<dwe11er> PushUpek: ja jak na laptopie zarejestrowałem to potem na żadnym innym komputerze nie działało
<qermit> idźcie poczytać EULA
<dwe11er> qermit: po co?
<qermit> dwe11er: bo gadacie głupoty jak zwykle
<dwe11er> i chuj, wymieniamy się doświadczeniami
<qermit> jak bedziecie sie wymieniac materialem genetycznym to tez tu bedziecie :)
<dwe11er> jak mają cycki i są niebieskookimi blondynkami to możemy rozważyć taką możliwość
<Matan[M]> qermit: po co ci EULA, co ty takie głupie cyrografy akceptujesz?
<PushUpek> qermit: a co chcesz załapać się na trójkącik?;]
<qermit> Matan[M]: a ty nie akceptujesz?
<Matan[M]> qermit: akceptuję ale nie przestrzegam, ja na maszynie nie mam win więc wyjechane
<Dreadlish> brnoc
<bialy663> Matan[M]: jakiego distro uzywasz?
<Matan[M]> bialy663: łubudubuduntu bo mi starzy panikują jak tylko im środowisko graficzne zmienie i się gubią
<bialy663> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<Matan[M]> bialy663: ale z chęcią postawiłbym debiana i miał wyjechane w twarz
<bialy663> masz i eule dla ubuntu
<Matan[M]> bialy663: e nie poczytam bo mi muli net a coś szukam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-01
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> http://www.wklej.org/id/468248/ mial ktos moze taki blad?
<szymon_g> jest ktos :?
<sbl> ping
<julek> o/
<sbl> Robił ktoś kiedykolwiek replikację mysql?
<naryfa> cz
<naryfa> nie spac
<tar-gz[mobile]> Czesc z rana
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłł
<tar-gz[mobile]> Cześć
<webnull> czesc
<Matan[M]> bry
<manishe> siema z rana
<shpaq> mornin'
<winter> re
<Galahad> dobry
<Szatan> Galahad: zalezy komu
<zadarmo3> mi nie.
<Galahad> no mi tez nie kłamałem
<Galahad> :(
 * winter polewa Szatana wodą święconą
<bialy663> szatan jest niewrażliwy na wodę święconą
<bialy663> jest ponad to
<winter> :<
<Szatan> winter: na mnie to nie dziala w powietrzu paruje
<Galahad> nie rozumiem o co chodzi z ta wodą święcona
<Szatan> szatan666# uptime 4:44PM  up 142 days, 14:30, 1 user, load averages: 0.18, 0.40, 0.43
<Galahad> podobno że jak studenci biologii pobrali próbki wody śiweconej z światyni to były tam rózne świństwa z plemnikami włacznie :D
<bialy663>  11:41:28 up 175 days, 20:18,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<winter> oho, e-penis rośnie
<Szatan> bialy663: vps?
<bialy663> not
<Szatan> bialy663: desktop
<Szatan> ?
<bialy663> not
<winter> ja musiałem swojego rebootować po updajcie
<Szatan> ... dedyka?
<bialy663> nom
<bialy663> ale coś dysk się kaszani
<winter> ~~
<Szatan> hah, u mnie stoi FreeBSD
<bialy663> a tu debian
<zadarmo3> A ja niezbyt oryginalnie, bo Ubuntu ;p
<Szatan> FFFFFUUUU debian
<Szatan> zadarmo3: o kobieta?
<zadarmo3> Jeszcze nie, bo dopiero 14 lat.
<bialy663> Cześć agata
<jacekowski> to nie przeszkadza
<zadarmo3> Cześć biały.
<winter> i cisza
<winter> 14stka na kanale
<bialy663> wszyscy boją się
<zadarmo3> Cicho, bo w Toontown gram.
<Galahad> :(
<zadarmo3> Na moim laptopie strasznie tnie. (I tak jest lepiej niż na Winzgrozie)
<Galahad> dlaczego ludzkie stopy wyglądają tak dziwacznie !>?
<winter> ...
<bialy663> niewiem, utnij i sprawdz jak wyglądasz bez nich
<Galahad> przegapiłem film i mam zły humor :(
<winter> w tv?
<winter> to go pobierz :-P
<bialy663> Get Freaky
<winter> can't you see i'm white and nerdy ...
<winter> pop pop wehen no one sees me, get freaky
<zadarmo3> I like potato pancakes with cottage cheese.
<winter> zadarmo3: cool story sis
<zadarmo3> Thanks, bro.
<winter> czester: ping
<PoKrAk> wtf :)
<PoKrAk> wlasnie mi sie przypomniało jedno z pytań "testu" na rozmowie o prace
<PoKrAk> co oznacza skrót RTFM
<Galahad> nagrana na taśme filmową stacja radiowa
<Galahad> (sorry dzisiaj mi grzeje)
<monter> Hello
<nem> zdrastwuj rebiata :P
<zadarmo3> zdrastwujcie tawariści
<nem> ;)
<Mussious> Zdrastwujtie, tawariszcz zadarmo3
<winter> oh hai
<Mussious> Dokladywaj, kak situacija
<zadarmo3> Здраствуй Муссёус и Винтер.
<zadarmo3> Lekcje j. ros. w szkole się w końcu przydały :>
<winter> zawsze miałem zjebanych nauczycieli od ruska
<bialy663> こんにちわ
<nem> no u mienia wiecej znajomosci jazyka niet :P
<winter> moja diagnoza jest taka, że byli zdrowo jebnięci
<zadarmo3> Moja nauczycielka puszcza nam Wilka i Zająca na lekcjach.
<Mussious> Ja mam tylko jedną w tygodniu, a drugi rok się uczę.
<winter> bialy663: katakana?
<bialy663> no chyba
<julek> heh...
<zadarmo3> Ja tylko umiem 1,2 i 3 w kanji :<
<Mussious> U mienie adid czas na niedielu.
<Mussious> miania*
<julek> a moja dziewucha wlasnie konczy filologie rosyjska
<Mussious> Adin! Złoty internet
<zadarmo3> Kurde zapomniałam dni tygodnia po rosyjsku :<
<Mussious> Paniedielnik, wtornik
<Mussious> crjeda
<Mussious> czjetwierg
<PoKrAk> pierdolnik
<Mussious> piatnica
<Szatan> subbota
<Mussious> subbota
<Szatan> waskresienia
<Mussious> :)
<zadarmo3> Niedziela zawsze mi wylatuje z głowy.
<Mussious> mi też
<bialy663> winter: to akurat hiragana
<winter> mhm
<zadarmo3> ツ - wygląda jak uśmiech :)
<winter> nom
<zadarmo3> ン - to też, tyle że cyklopa
<winter> シ
<winter> ッ
<winter> ツ
<zadarmo3> ツッ
<winter> powalony język
<zadarmo3> ضثاقاثاثا   lepszy japoński niż ten tutaj
<winter> \o/
<winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<tar-gz> \o\
<winter> /o/
<tar-gz> ||
<winter> :|
<tar-gz> \O/
<tar-gz> []
<tar-gz> ||
<winter> \o/
<winter>  |
<winter>  /\
<winter>  \o/
<winter>   |
<winter>   /\
<winter>  \o/
<winter>   |
<winter>  /\
<winter> darn it
<tar-gz> Ide zaraz opieprzyc naleśniki z dżemem xD
<winter> Nie wyjdzie
<winter> tar-gz: smacznego
<Szatan> \   \
<Szatan>   /
<Szatan>      x
<tar-gz> Cienkuje
<soee> ma ktos chwile zeby pomoc/wyjasnic z odpaleniem zadan dal crona ?
<Szatan> soee: ta?
<soee> Szatan: mam taki kod skryptu: while true; do php newsletter_alone.php ; sleep 60 ; done  i pytanie jest czy powinien on byc odpalony tylko raz czy cyklicznie co godzine powiedzmy
<soee> interesuje mnie jak ta petla w nim dziala
<banex> soee: wydaje mi sie ze jak go dodasz do crona to bedzie sie odpalal co godzine
<banex> sleep 60
<Szatan> banex: to bedzie loopowac
<soee> crone swoja drogo ale tutaj jest petal
<soee> sleep 60 = minuta jezeli sie nie myle
<banex> ;[
<rychu> siema
<rychu> jak zadalem pytanie na forum, to tutaj juz raczej odpada sie pytac? ;p
<Szatan> rychu: a gdzie Grychu?
<Psotnick> sleepowi można dać czas w sekundach, minutach, godzinach albo dniach :)
<Szatan> rychu: wal
<banex> siema rychu !
<rychu> mam problem z jednym procesem
<rychu> zwie sie phy0
<rychu> co kilkanascie minut powoduje skok procesora do 100%
<Psotnick> jak wywalić kde, żeby nie pisać tysiąca pakietów? tylko bez kde*
<rychu> i tym samym zamulenie calego komputera na okolo 3sek
<tar-gz> Psotnick: nie lubisz KDE?
<Psotnick> muszę zrobić downgrade na chama
<Szatan> rychu: moze napiszesz skrypt w bashu i dodasz do crona?
<rychu> za wysoka szkola jazdy dla mnie
<Psotnick> ale ten lxterm jest beznadziejny
<Szatan> rychu: proste :>
<Szatan> #!/bin/bash
<Szatan> killall phy0
<Szatan> zapisujesz
<Szatan> wchodzisz na roota
<Szatan> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<Szatan> i wsio
<rychu> ok Szatan rozumiem, lecz chcialbym w ogole sie dowiedziec od czego jest ten proces?
<dwe11er> rychu: wylacz wifi czy od czego to tam jest
<rychu> ok wifi off
<rychu> i jest dobrze
<rychu> o>o
<rychu> o.O
<Szatan> rychu: poka dmesg
<rychu> caly?
<PoKrAk> 68 wiersz od góry
<PoKrAk> no i nie zapominajmy o 118
<Szatan> rychu: ya
<Szatan> rychu: ale na wklej.org
 * PoKrAk obstawia ze zaraz go tu wklei
<rychu> zle obstawiasz
<rychu> ;d
<rychu> poszlo http://wklej.org/id/468382/
<Szatan> hmm
<PoKrAk> sprobować wyładowac moduł
<zadarmo3> Moja klawiatura jest ucieleśnieniem zła.
<banex> biega?
<PoKrAk> gratuluje
<zadarmo3> Wcisnę <- raz to zachowuje się, jakbym to ciągle wciskała ><
<PoKrAk> nie zdzarła kota i zabrała dziewictwo siostry :)
<PoKrAk> agata hmm co za darmo dajesz ?
<zadarmo3> Kopa w dupę najwyżej.
<PoKrAk> a najniżej
<PoKrAk> nick jak z sexczata :P
<zadarmo3> Ja się nie pytam do czego ten kanał jest używany....
<banex> PoKrAk: zadarmo20 to bylby nick z chata
<banex> ;-]
<zadarmo3> zadarmo3 jest pułapką na pedo-beara.
<PoKrAk> heh mozliwe nie siedze wiec nie wiem
<zadarmo3> Kiedyś go złapię...
<banex> pedo-bear jest nieuchwytny
<zadarmo3> Kiedyś mi się uda!
<banex> :-)
<banex> Najwazniejsza, wiara w siebie.
<PoKrAk> i ofiara z kota
<zadarmo3> i dzielenie się uśmiechem Allaha
<Szatan> rychu: hmm, uzywasz wlan?
<mati75> o_O
<rychu> w domu tak, teraz jestem na mobilnym blueconnect
<Szatan> rychu: w domu sie scina?
<rychu> nie. jak juz jestem podlaczony do sieci wszystko jest dobrze
<rychu> wychodzi na to, ze wylacznie dzieje sie tak podczas jakby stanu czuwania wlan
<rychu> wydaje mi sie, ze po prostu skanuje co chwile otoczenie w poszukiwaniu sieci
<Szatan> rychu: mam takie dziwne rozwiazanie ale bedzie skuteczne i wymaga jednej rzeczy pamieci
<Szatan> rychu: modprobe -r ath9k
<irekko> hej pomożecie? mam 2 komputery i połączyłem je kablem ethernetowym, czy da sie jakoś przesłać pliki z jednego komputera do drugiego
<irekko> ?
<banex> kabel scrossowany?
<rychu> ok
<Szatan> rychu: jesli nie uzydkujesz wlan
<rychu> a co, jesli teraz bede chcial jej uzyc?
<irekko> banex: nie mam pewności co to za kabel, ale obie końcówki ma takie same
<Szatan> rychu: to dajesz modprobe ath9k
<banex> afaik, zeby komputery wykryly sie nawzajem przy takim polaczeniu, musisz scrossowac kabel
<PoKrAk> hmm wydaje mi sie ze krosowac nie trzeba
<Galahad> przetnij w połowie :D
<PoKrAk> ale moge sie mylic
<banex> http://www.bb-elec.com/images/EthernetRJ45B.gif
<PoKrAk> a nie lepszt byłby moduł ath5k ??
<irekko> to jest path cable
<PoKrAk> na wikipedii wpisz sobie o kablach
<PoKrAk> a pozatym masz zaciskarke i koncówki
<PoKrAk> jak nie to po  temacie
<Galahad> przetnij w połowie :D
<PoKrAk> i spal sieciówke :)
<irekko> Galahad: przeciąłem, co dalej?
<PoKrAk> zeby podstaw nie znali :/
<irekko> hehe
<banex> skrosuj kabelki
<Galahad> ups sorry nie to okno
<banex> :>
<PoKrAk> poskerecaj kable ze sobą
<banex> albo, mam pomysl!
<banex> poszukaj na google
<banex> ;[
<PoKrAk> imoho nie musi byc skrosowany kabe;
<zadarmo3> Ja się na kablach nie znam, jakoś kablem ethernet mogłam przesyłać pliki out-of-the-box...
<banex> PoKrAk: to co, podlaczasz kablem dwa komputery i smiga?
<PoKrAk> teraz beda sie spuszczac zeby wytłumaczyc jak kabel skrosowac zobaczymy jak bedzie z konfiguracja samby i montowaniem zdalnego zasobu
<mati75> o zadarmo3
<Galahad> kupic ruter
<PoKrAk> uzywam do twego switcha i z tego co wiem nie ma potrzeby przy switchach bawic sie w krosowania itp bo i tak przerabiaja na prawidłowy ale nie mam pewnosci co do kart ethernet
<PoKrAk> przy nowych tez nie powinno byc znaczenia
<Galahad> przeciac kapel kupic ruter wifi
<PoKrAk> poco router do sieci lan wystarczy switch za 3- - 60 PLN
<PoKrAk> poco router do sieci lan wystarczy switch za 30 - 60 PLN
<Galahad> załóżyc firme i miec w hurtowni ruter za 30-60 zł
<manishe> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27021312/contentcritics.htm wejdzcie na ta strone Firefoksem 3.6 i poczekajcie okolo minuty
<manishe> :D
<PoKrAk> nie mam 3.6
<zadarmo3> Ja mam Firefoksa dołączonego do Ubu 10.10 i nie chce mi się  go włączać aby sprawdzić jaka wersja.
<manishe> zadarmo3: czyli masz tego, o ktorym mowie
<zadarmo3> I tak nie chce mi się go włączać, gdyż mam grę uruchomioną i mi muli.
<manishe> ta strona zawiesza stabilna wersje firefoxa robia cpu 100% i zapelniajac cala pamiec
<manishe> :D
<rychu> ok, dzieki za pomoc, wszystko ladnie lata
<Galahad> ale drogie te monitory dotykowe :(
<Galahad> rychu, sobie podziękuj :>
<Galahad> http://www.irtouch.pl/product/show/Nakładki serii L/id=19 to jest ciekawe :>
<bt4> Witam
<zadarmo3> Witajcie tawariści
<Galahad> bt4, intrygujesz mnie
<Galahad> :D
<bt4> Galahad, dlaczego ?
<Galahad> co to znaczy bt4 ! ?
<bt4> he napewno nie chodzi tutej o back tracka :)
 * dwe11er przeczytał 'bat'
<rychu> to juz jest porazka co sie w tym kraju wyprawia :/
<Galahad> a co sie wyprawia ?
<Galahad> bo nie przeglądałem prasy ?
<PoKrAk> żydzi masoni i cykliści
<PoKrAk> nie wiedziałeś ??
<Galahad> co ?
<rychu> mamy isc pozniej na emeryture
<rychu> brak ulgi na internet
<PoKrAk> ja niedożyje
<PoKrAk> :)
<Galahad> heh
<rychu> mniej na pogrzeb
<Galahad> tragedia
<Galahad> nei dość że żyć nei daja to i umżeć godnie nie pozwolą
<rychu> ja sie pytam jaki pogrzeb wyprawisz za 1100zl? :D
<zadarmo3> A mnie tam mało obchodzi czy mnie pochowają w złotej trumnie czy zakopią w ogródku.
<Galahad> ja oddam się na preparaty do uczelni
<PoKrAk> byle bym nie musiał na kominku stać :)
<Galahad> formalina formalina
<rychu> takie smieszne USA co ma 7 bilionow $ dlugu jakos sobie radzi
<rychu> a ja dzis tankowalem po prawie 2,80 zl / l LPG
<PoKrAk> ale ma wiecej ludzi w stosunku co do nas
<Galahad> jaką masz bryke ?
<rychu> 300m
<PoKrAk> tco na gaz :)
<PoKrAk> tico miało byc
<rychu> mialem seicento na gaz :D
<rychu> moj pierwszy samochod
<PoKrAk> porazka
<Galahad> ue też sobie radzi
<rychu> 10 zl / 100km
<rychu> przecietna rodzina z dziecmi, ktorzy nie maja pelnoletnosci ma 2 samochody
<Galahad> http://komputery.spryciarze.pl/zobacz/jak-stworzyc-wlasny-dotykowy-ekran jak to ?
<rychu> jakies kombii czy innego sedana dla zony
<rychu> i SUVa dla ojca
<rychu> silniki 3L+
<rychu> i jakos ich stac
<rychu> :/
<Galahad> rychu, ue = usa w francji czy niemczech tez tak ejst ale w poslikm teksasie już nie
<banex> etam, lepiej tramwajami jezdzic
<banex> + ulga 50 % na pociagi
<PoKrAk> hmmmm teksas chociaz rope ma
<rychu> ta, dokladnie
<banex> z wwa do lublina 18 zl
<Galahad> a my mamy głupki
<Galahad> znaczy sioe łupki :D
<Galahad> i złoża najweiksze w europie geotermii i rżad co ma to w d
<Galahad> jakoś nei kwapi sie dotować ludzia instalacji
<rychu> albo ten smieszny smolensk
<rychu> ile to juz czasu sie ciagnie...
<Galahad> jakiś osirodeczek gdzieś na kuawach jest eksperymentarny geotermii i wsjo...o chya że rydzyk jeswzcze
<Galahad> smoleńsk to tragedia i powinien sie ciagnać ...czekaj ile to sie ciagnie z sikorskim i giblartarem ?
<Galahad> ;)
<tar-gz> No nie ... Wszędzie smoleńska.
<tar-gz> Powiem Wam coś ... w DUPIE TO MAM.
<PoKrAk> az starch otworzyć lodówke
<Galahad> tar-gz, ciesz się że nie ma wojny z ruskimi
<tar-gz> ta. Zaraz Ci tam Dżarek wyskoczy
<tar-gz> Galahad: przez Dżarka będzie.
<Galahad> jak usłyszałęm o wypadku to nie mogłem chodzić bo sie bałem że wojna bedzie
<rychu> a slyszeliscie o tej mongolskiej rodzinie?
<Galahad> wystarczył otylko jedno info"zamach" albo rakieta
<Galahad> nie ?
<zadarmo3> Ja też nie słyszałam.
<tar-gz> Ileś lat w polce mieszkają i ich deportować będa.
<rychu> od 11 mieszkaja w Polsce, teraz sa aresztowani za brak papierow
<rychu> i ja sie pytam
<rychu> skoro nie zalatwili potrzebnych formalnosci, to dlaczego maja zostac?
<Galahad> bo tu nie państwo policyjne pani merkel ?
<Galahad> może bali sie czegoś albo byli nieporadni ?
<tar-gz> rychu! Won nacjonalisto jeden!
<Galahad> ja sie pytam gdzie służby co by im pomogły?
<Galahad> :D
<winter> ach... nie ma to jak dobra partyjka w warcrafta3 z kumplem
<tar-gz> z ruskimi szpirytus piją
<rychu> nie rozumiesz mnie tar-gz
<rychu> po prostu uwazam, ze prawo powinno byc rowne dla wszystkich. tak samo, jakby np. moja dziewczyna byla z mongolii i nie zalegalizowala swojego pobytu, zyla tu na czarno iles tam lat
<Galahad> u nas jest taki system człoweiek to przedmiot
<Przemek1> czesc jak nazywa sie menedzre pakietow nie synaptic tylko ten inny?
<bialy663> aptitude?
<PoKrAk> aptitude dselect ?
<Przemek1> nie ten kolorowy z ikinami
<Przemek1> ikonami
<zadarmo3> Centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu?
<Przemek1> tak
<PoKrAk> pewnie chodzi ci o to:
<PoKrAk> http://www.google.pl/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=menadzer+pakiet%C3%B3w+nie+kolorowy+z+ikonkami
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5rwe5c9> (at www.google.pl)
<zadarmo3> to jest w /usr/bin/software-center
<Przemek1> gnome-app-install
<banex> ktos robil pdfy w php?
<Galahad> Przemek1, dmenu jest fajne do znajdywania czegoś co się zapomniało nazwy
<Galahad> google powiedział ze wie banex
<Galahad> jest jakiś HTML2FPDF
<banex> wiem ze jest
<Nerihsa> on sie pytal kto robil
<Nerihsa> bo php ma biblioteke do robienia pdf
<banex> that's right
<Nerihsa> ale pewnie nie wie jak to zrobic
<banex> nie o to chodzi
<banex> ;[
<banex> chodzi o to, ktory modul jest najszybszy
<banex> fpdf, tcpdf, html2pdf
<Nerihsa> zapewne ten ktory odznacz sie najwieksza szybkoscia :)
<banex> pewnie tak, dzieki. byles bardzo pomocny
<Nerihsa> youre welcome
<Galahad> a myślałem ze szuaksz kodu
<Przemek1> nic nie moge zainstakowac. co to znaczy? "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]" to moj ip
<Przemek1> a juz moge :)
<czesmir>  nope
<bialy663> to znaczy ze cie niema
<rychu> poszedłbym na piwo
 * winter też
 * mati75 too
<winter> pewnie będzie jakieś dzisiaj na urodzinach siostrzenicy
<rychu> ale zimno ;x
<winter> -2 chyba tutaj
<rychu> nad morzem -5
<winter> słabo, kidyś chodzili na pieszo do szwecji :-P
<winter> ale cisza na irc
<tar-gz> w Diablo bym pograł ale nie mam z kim
<lisu> re
<winter> tar-gz: a w diablo da się grać po lanie?
<lisu> tar-gz: moze w unreal turnament?
<tar-gz> winter: na hamachi kiedys grali
<winter> hamachi?
<tar-gz> lisu: to jest FPS jakiś?
<tar-gz> wirtualny lan
<winter> ee
<winter> to ja mam openvpn do tego
<lisu> tar-gz: nie grałeś nigdy w unreal tournamet? o0
<tar-gz> w windowsie sie to hamachi nazywa
<winter> w warcrafte będziemy grali
 * lisu zrobił oczy
<tar-gz> lisu: nie
<lisu> tar-gz: załuj
<tar-gz> ni mam warcrafta
<winter> tar-gz: a piernicszysz jest też openvpn na windowsa
<winter> właśnie używam
<lisu> winter: a nie ma?
<winter> i robi lana i szyfruje
<tar-gz> winter: oj no dobra. Ja używałem hamachi
<winter> hamachi is lame
<tar-gz> lisu: nie lubie FPS
<tar-gz> za cienki jestem
<lisu> tar-gz: ja jedynie w ut potrafie grać na poziomie inhuman i wygrywać, bo poziom godlike to juz powiedzmy jestem 2 od konca na 15 botów
<Dreadlish> elo
<lisu> tar-gz: ale nic sie nie martw, robie gre na przeglądarke, wiec spoko luz
<lisu> jakie wymagania ma windows server 2003?
<lisu> `g wymagania windows server 2003
<Przekliniak> lisu: Wymagania systemowe - Opis produktu - Windows Server 2003: <http://www.microsoft.com/poland/windowsserver2003/opis/wymagania/default.htm>
<winter> lisu: takie jka xp
<lisu> pfffff ale zgrzyt!, standard edition max 4gb x)
<lisu> lol
<lisu> webedition 2GB
<lisu> LOL
<tar-gz> lisu: jaką gre?
<lisu> tar-gz: kojarzysz ogame?
<tar-gz> na ugamelli będziesz stawiał?
<lisu> tar-gz: pisze wszystko autorskie
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<banex> ;]
<Dreadlish> o przekliniak wrócił
<dKc> ma ktos linka do torrenta z kubuntu 11.04 livedvd?
<dKc> i385
<dKc> 6
<m477> chyba jeszcze nie ma
<dKc> kurdę, bo mi sie md5 nie zgadza
<banex> nie zwracaj uwagi na md5
<banex> ;[
<dKc> banex: ale jak to?
<banex> nvm, joke
<banex> :P
<banex> ok ide, byuee
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> co za idiota
<jacekowski> jak sie md5 nie zgadza to dupa
<jacekowski> dKc: nie mozesz normalnie po http zassac
<Psotnick> ja tam nigdy md5 nie sprawdzam
<dKc> ale jeszcze raz po http?
<dKc> w sumie to 3,6 GB
<bialy663> ja sprawdzam dopiero jak niedziała
<dKc> mieliscie tak kiedys, ze nie mogliscie przewijac pageup/down w irssi?
<jacekowski> a to hmm
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> ktore iso sciagnales daj linka
<dKc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<dKc> o to
<jacekowski> i jak dlugo to sciagales?
<jacekowski> i czy z przerwami?
<dKc> dlugo to sciagalem
<dKc> i jak bylo 45 sekund do konca
<jacekowski> bo czy wiesz ze te obrazy sa codziennie generowane nowe
<dKc> to po minucie zamknalem szybko firefoxa (altF4)
<jacekowski> ty masz teraz linuxa czy windowsa?
<dKc> i cos mi mignelo przed oczami, ze ten pasek czerwony tam jeszce jest
<dKc> linuxa
<jacekowski> zainstaluj par2
<dKc> i sprawdzam md5 w furius iso mount tool
<jacekowski> ja sciagne i ci zrobie parowki
<jacekowski> bo u mnie to sie w 2 minuty sciagnie
<dKc> co to par2 daje?
<jacekowski> liczy parowki
<dKc> po co sa parowki?
<jacekowski> http://www.ghacks.net/2007/05/03/par2-files-explained/
<jacekowski> tylko hmm, to sie chwile bedzie liczylo
<jacekowski> 2011-02-01 17:14:52 (22.6 MB/s) - `natty-dvd-i386.iso' saved [3864981504/3864981504]
<jacekowski> beda parowki za 5 minut
<Psotnick> też chcę taką szybkość :D
<ntat> Kojarzycie, gdzie można zmienić tekst, który pojawia się po zalogowaniu w trybie tekstowym?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> /etc/motd
<jacekowski> /etc/issue
<dKc> im back
<dKc> '*
<dKc> sd
<jacekowski> dKc: ok
<jacekowski> dKc: http://jacekowski.org/ubuntu/
<jacekowski> sciagnij ten
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/ubuntu/natty-dvd-i386.iso.vol000+01.par2
<jacekowski> wrzuc do katalogu gdzie masz to twoje iso
<jacekowski> i zrob
<jacekowski> par2verify natty-dvd-i386.iso.par2
<jacekowski> to ci powie ile blokow ci potrzeba zeby plik naprawic
<ntat> jacekowski: dzięki
<jacekowski> i potem odpowiednio duzo sciagniesz
<jacekowski> dKc: lapiesz?
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> zle
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/ubuntu/natty-dvd-i386.iso.par2
<jacekowski> ten sciagnij
<jacekowski> ale w sumie bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> oba sie nadadza
<dKc> czyli tak: zainstalowac par2
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> sciagnac http://jacekowski.org/ubuntu/natty-dvd-i386.iso.par2
<jacekowski> odpalic par2verify natty-dvd-i386.iso.par2
<dKc> z repo?
<jacekowski> tak
<dKc> juz
<jacekowski> i pokazac mi co napisze
<dKc> no scanning
<dKc> The total size of the data files is 3864981504 bytes.
<dKc> tyle samo masz?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> poczekaj az skonczy
<dKc> tymczasem
<dKc> jak moge naprawic to, ze w irssi nei dziala mi pageup pagedown?
<bialy663> wyłącz i włącz klienta
<dKc> bialy663:  nie pomoglo
<bialy663> noto nie wiem
<jacekowski> dKc: skonczylo?
<dKc> You have 1325 out of 2000 data blocks available.
<dKc> Repair is not possible.
<dKc> You need 675 more
<dKc> to niezbyt dobrze, prawda?
<jacekowski> no moge ci tyle blokow zrobic
<dKc> czyli 675 parów?
<jacekowski> ale to bedzie kolo 1.2G do sciagniecia
<jacekowski> dKc: wywal te parowki co masz
<jacekowski> dKc: robie nowe
<dKc> ile Ci zajmie zrobienie wszystkich?
<jacekowski> kilka minut
<dKc> podaj linka do katalogu z ubuntu
<jacekowski> to komplet plikow z niego bedziesz potrzebowal
<jacekowski> ale to dopiero jak sie skonczy
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> okolo 40 minut
<dKc> o juz dziala :)
<dKc> jacekowski: czyli 3,6 gb musze jeszcze raz sciagnac?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> poczekac az sie parowki zrobia
<jacekowski> to sobie sciagniesz 1.2G parowek
<dKc> jacekowski: a u Ciebie jest w ogole dobre md5?
<jacekowski> tak
<dKc> skad wiesz ktore pary masz zrobic?
<jacekowski> to jest cala idea parowek
<jacekowski> nie musze wiedziec
<jacekowski> jesli zrobie wystarczajaco duzo
<jacekowski> czyli w twoim przypadku 675
<jacekowski> to wystarczy
<jacekowski> teoretycznie moglbym mniejsze bloki robic
<jacekowski> ale one by sie znacznie dluzej generowaly
<monter> Wie ktos, dlaczego wyskakuje mi taki blad podczas spr. dyskow (kreator instalacyjny ubuntu)
<monter> ID b³êdu:
<monter> HostMemoryLow
<jacekowski> bo masz malo pamieci
<bialy663> masz za mało pamięci
<monter> ram ?
<bialy663> ludzie kupcie słowniki
<jacekowski> dKc: 40% juz zrobione
<monter> bialy663: z angielskim akurat nie mam problemow.
<jacekowski> ja ide do domu
<bialy663> to wirtualka?
<monter> pytasz sie mnie ? :D
<bialy663> tak
<monter> tak, virtualbox
<bialy663> `g ubuntu virtualbox HostMemoryLow
<Przekliniak> bialy663: #3657 (HostMemoryLow => Fixed in SVN) - VirtualBox: <http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/3657>
<monter> aha, to wracam do vmware
<bialy663> Conflict with InCD podobno
<monter> aha.
<bialy663> ogolnie tu masz pare rozwiazan http://www.google.pl/search?q=ubuntu+HostMemoryLow+virtualbox
<monter> a tam, w sumie to i tak wirtualbox nie przypadl mi do gustu ;)
<rychu> znacie jakis tanie serwery dedykowane oczywiscie bez limitu transferu?
<monter> ponac wilian ma dobra oferte
<monter> ale, tam jest byle jaka serwrrownia
<monter> a jaka lok. chcesz?
<monter_> kurde, sesje mi wywalilo.
<monter> uzytkowal ktos chrome os?
<dwe11er> zalezy co masz na myśli
<dwe11er> niczym się od chrome nie różni
<monter> chodzi mi o sysytem co on w ogole oferuje, bo przeciez to od google ; |
<Nerihsa> to taka duza przegladarka
<monter> aha ; o
<bikstopa> http://staticrps.komixxy.pl/uimages/201101/1294936583_by_BloodMadi_500.jpg :D
<monter> heh ;p
<dKc> suchar
 * bt4 ziewa 
<jacekowski> dKc: teraz mozesz sciagac
<monter> ej jak zaladowac pythona do ekg/2 ?
<nosferathoo> witam
<tar-gz> Cze
<nosferathoo> jakies dobre opensoursowe cos d oprogramowania bluetooth pod linuksa byscie polecili
<dKc> jacekowski: daj linka
<jacekowski> dKc: jacekowski.org/ubuntu/
<jacekowski> wszystkie plik par
<Dreadlish> r
<Dreadlish> re*
<bt4> Dreadlish: o/
<dKc> Dreadlish: \o
<Dreadlish> bt4: elo
<Dreadlish> dkc elo
<Dreadlish> ;d
<dKc> jacekowski: to juz mogles w jednego tara dac
<dKc> :>
<monter> Dreadlish do nauki ! :D
<dKc> a co sie bedzie uczyl?
<Dreadlish> monter: wal sie pan
<dKc> do czego wlasciwie
<monter> lo
<Dreadlish> no właśnie ;d
<Dreadlish> żebym miał co
<Dreadlish> co na niemiecki - se pośpimy, fizyka - pare zadań zrobić, wychowawcza - :DD, religia - wtf?, matma - lol?, wf - :D
<monter> na wf idz sie ucz ; p
<monter> przyda ci sie ;p
<Dreadlish> monter: a ty na 8 rano idź do szkoły
<monter> nie, potarfie czytac ogloszenia ;p
<dKc> nie smiej sie, ja na 8 ide
<Dreadlish> mam kde4 - prosze się śmiac
 * Nerihsa tez
<Nerihsa> buahahahahahahaha
<dKc> jacekowski:  i co ja mam potem z tym zrobic?
<Dreadlish> :D
<jacekowski> dKc: par2verify zeby sie upewnic ze masz tyle ile trzeba
<jacekowski> dKc: a potem par2repair
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<Dreadlish> głowa mnie boli bez wspomagania
<rychu> monster - mi obojetnie z lokalizacja
<rychu> chcialbym miec do takich tam pierdolek swoich
<rychu> jakies p2p, sesje irc etc
<fi9o> 19:03 |     Dreadlish | co na niemiecki - se pośpimy, fizyka - pare zadań zrobić, wychowawcza - :DD, religia - wtf?, matma - lol?, wf - :
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Moja reakcja na to, lulz.
<fi9o> :)
<ntat> Wiecie może, jak włączyć aspell`a w irssi? W EKG sobie poradziłem:)
<fi9o> ntat: Chyba wiem.
<fi9o> Ale sekunda.
<fi9o> Ja uzywalem tego w taki sposob jak tutaj http://www.eckrall.co.uk/?page_id=55
<ntat> A tak poza tym, to znalazłem niszę jesli chodzi o programy w trybie tekstowym
<ntat> Są różne odpowiedniki programów z GUI w trybie tekstowym ale nie ma chyba ani jednego komunikatora głosowego:)
<ntat> fi9o: sprawdzam...
<fi9o> Sprawdzaj...
<fi9o> Ide pokaszlec przed tv.
<fi9o> brb
<ntat> ehm... myślałem, że irssi ma jakąś opcję, którą można włączyć
<winter> czemu openvpn na windowsie to taka brudna dziwka
<Dreadlish> winter: bo to windows
<winter> 5 minut zanim udaluo mu się pobrać adres sieciowy
<winter> już zacząlem po faq szperać
<winter> na linuksie jest wszystko instantly
<winter> fszystko even
<winter> świetnie, teraz na linuksie nie dziaa
<winter> buaaaaaach
<dKc> o, fi9o \o
<winter> dziaa
<winter> wnioskuję: openvpn oglnie to brudna dziwka
<winter> ogolnie
<winter> ale nic lepszego nie ma
<gjm> re
<tar-gz> Rem
<gjm> hi Matan[M]
<tar-gz> hi Matan[M]
 * rychu test
<dwe11er> ntat: teoretycznie finch mógłby obsługiwać, ale nie ma tego w kliencie
<ntat> dwe11er: może przez wtyczkę jakąś
<dwe11er> nie, finch nie ma wtyczke
<ntat> dwe11er: Nie korzystałem ale czytałem że Finch używa wtyczek od Pidgina
 * rychu poszedl na piwo i zaprasza innych
<gjm> hi Enlik
<Enlik> Cześć
<mnemOFF> bry
<WanBye> poweidzcie mi ludzie jak to jest z tm PCIE16
<WanBye> czesto ponoc sie pieprzy cos w tym
<winter> WanBye: nie zaóważyłem
<Dreadlish> WanBye: how to?
<qermit> WanBye: a co ma sie psuć?
<Dreadlish> u mnei działa
<WanBye> jaka masz tam karte?
<Dreadlish> radek hd4850
<WanBye> no juz druga osoba do mnie przychodzi bo nie widzi monitora
<WanBye> raz tak bylo i okazalo sie ze slot w plycie poszedl
<Dreadlish> no to może niech podłączy zasilanie do karty graficznej =.=
<Dreadlish> slot na płycie - to jak tą karte wsadzali
<Dreadlish> młotkiem?
<WanBye> teraz jeszcze nie mam drugiej karty zeby sprawdzic co poszlo
<WanBye> nie
<Dreadlish> no to łomem?
<WanBye> spalil sie jakis rezysto czy cus innego
<Dreadlish> to musiała być jakaś budżetówka albo stary kotlet
<WanBye> nie wiem sam
<WanBye> w tej grafice nie ma podpiecia na zasilanie
<Dreadlish> green power edition - omg, płyta główna idzie się paść
<Dreadlish> ja bym tam na początku zasilacz sprawdził
<konraddo> cześć
<Galahad_> cześć :)
<Szatan> ema konraddo
<WanBye> zasilacz ok
<Szatan> konraddo: Witamy w Piekle
<WanBye> przerywalo przedtem a teraz to juz wogole padlo
<bry> bry
<Galahad_> szatan przestań :D
<konraddo> woah, najs
<Dreadlish> Szatan: bank uznał, że do jutra do 9 rano przelew będzie "pending"
<Szatan> Dreadlish: spasiba :>
<Szatan> Dreadlish: co na /msg
<monter> dreadlish: dobrze mowiles ;p
<monter> Dreadlish: 22 lutego mamy konkurs :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<monter> wlasnie news-a przeczytalem
<Dreadlish> eeee..... cm cm .... pewnie gdzieś w lutym :D
<monter> hehe ;p
<Dreadlish> powiedz to jak monter to jesteś monter :d
<monter> czekaj
<bry> jaką komendą w terminalu sprawdza się wersję kernela ?
<monter> musze zmeinic kdoowanie
<Dreadlish> monter: a co to za dzień
<Dreadlish> bry: uname -r
<Dreadlish> znając kuratorium to wtorek ;d
<monter> dobra
<bry> Dreadlish: dzięki
<monter> powinno bc dobrze ;p
<monter> haha, ten koles co mial pierwsze miejsce w I etapie mial teraz 43 ;>
<Dreadlish> no widzisz :D
<Dreadlish> bedzie drugi laureat
<Dreadlish> czyli druga szansa do niepisania testów z maty
<monter> nom
<monter> ja musze sobie execla powtorzyc ;p
<monter> A to z kim jedziemy z dr.?
<Dreadlish> bo dadzą coś aka cholernietrudnadozapamietaniaformula(cholernietrudnedozapamietaniaparametry)
<Dreadlish> monter: z ratatata
<monter> Dreadlish: tylko ?;p
<Dreadlish> ta
<monter> Dreadlish: kurde teraz nas bedzie 45 osob
<monter> Dreadlish: wiec mala szansa ze nie przyjada ;p
<Dreadlish> i tak duża szansa na laureate
<Dreadlish> laureata
<Dreadlish> musiałbyś być 15 od końca żeby jeszcze mieć
<monter> pewnie tak :D
<monter> kurde, dalej mam te kzraki
<Dreadlish> a znając życie to tam gorsze debile są
<monter> nom
<Dreadlish> szkoda że nie dają tam systemu wybrać
<Dreadlish> tylko łyndołz ikspe niepołatany
<monter>  Dreadlish> tylko ÅyndoÅz ikspe niepoÅatany
<monter> tak mi to kurde przychodzi
<monter> a dalem utf-8
<monter> omg
<monter> oo teraz normalnie
<monter> ;p
<monter> Dreadlish: oni tam nie maja czasami pod patronem windowsa?
<Dreadlish> monter: nie, tylko ms ich sponsoruje
<monter> Dreadlish: no wlasnie ;)
<monter> Tutaj zawsze tak cicho jest ? ;p
<Mussious> Zależy kiedy
<Dreadlish> monter: nie zawsze ;d
<rychu> cs jest pod linuxa?
<rychu> tzn steam?
<Mussious> raz głośniej, a raz nikt się nie odzywa
<Mussious> miał być
<Dreadlish> rychu: tak.
<Dreadlish> rychu: tzn. działa
<Mussious> ale słyszłem, że zrozygnowali
<Mussious> jemu chyba chodzi o natywnego
<rychu> ale to cos z Valve czy prywatne 'przerobki' ?
<Mussious> Valve miało zrobić, ale jak już mówiłem, chyba zrezygnowało
<Dreadlish> bo im sie nie opłaca
<Dreadlish> burżuje
<Dreadlish> jeżdżą na makówkach
<Mussious> Przynajmniej tak słyszałem.
<Dreadlish> to na makówki zrobili
<Dreadlish> a na linucha już nie
<monter> steam na linuxa?
<monter> kto wam takie glupoty nagadal?
<rychu> i wlasnie z tego powodu musze uzywac win :(((
<monter> rychu jaki rocznik steama? :D
<monter> ja tak samo mam :P
<Mussious> Dreadlish, a to nie ty mówiłeś, że jesteś windowsowcem, tylko tu nawracasz?
<rychu> 2007 bodajze
<monter> dreadlish ma windowsa u siebie do uzytku ;p
<monter> tak bynajmniej mi powiedzial ;P
<Mussious> Ale ostatnie coś mówił, że on tu jest z #windows, tylko nawraca
<Mussious> ostatnio*
<Mussious> chyba, że pomieszałem nicki
<monter> nawraca do ubuntu ?
<pip> hej mam pytanie
<Mussious> nawraca do windows
<Mussious> no to mów
<monter> aha ;p
<monter> coś ty, nasz krzysztof nie jest taki ;p
<monter> rychu: http://www.osnews.com/story/23195/Steam_Is_Coming_to_Linux
<pip> przywracalem wlasnie system z wczesniej utworzonego backupa i troche sie posypalo
<rychu> pip - porada = jedno piwo
<Mussious> sami nie zgadniemy jakie masz pytanie :)
<pip> przytala mi np. dzialac regulacja dzwieku z laptopa, kiedy chce sprawdzic w system/preferencje/ dzwiek pisze "oczekiwanie na odpowiedz systemu dzwieku"
<pip> w ogole wszystko sie troche rozjechalo przez to ze dysk byl generalnie czyszczony i teraz inne partycje sa
<monter> regulacja dziewku ci nie dziala?
<Dreadlish> ja nie nawracam do windowsa
<monter> haha ;X
<monter> zaplon ;p
<Dreadlish> mam 5 kompów z linuksem kurde
<Dreadlish> monter: nie grasz w gta iv to sie nie odzywaj :D
<rychu> ja trzymam win na stacjonarnym tylko dlatego, ze jest wiecej gier
<monter> Dreadlish: na zintegrowanej mam smigac?
<rychu> i cos czuje, ze to wlasnie powod niepopularnosci linuxa na stacjach domowych
<Dreadlish> monter: a sorry - ty na integrze jedziesz :D
<monter> rychu: w sumie to linuxa uzywaja ludzie powyzej 16 lat
<monter> a amerykanskie dzieci
<Mussious> może jednak nicki mi się pomieszały :)
<monter> maja kase na maca
<monter> lub an winde
<rychu> amerykanskie dzieciaki nie graja na PC
<rychu> w wiekszosci sa to konsole
<monter> skad ta pewnosc?
<Mussious> monter, ja mam 14 i używam tylko linuxa
<monter> za duzo oglądasz filmów ;p
<rychu> nie ogladam filmow, tylko wiem jak jest
<monter> Mussious: W kazdej tezie jest wyjatek ;p
<Mussious> :)
<Mussious> znam jeszcze innych
<monter> rychu: to skad wiesz ? ;p
<Dreadlish> mi sie przez chwile zdawało że nie pomyliłem cie z kimś innym Mussious
<monter> Mussious: no dobrze, ale czy jestes jakims wielki graczem ?
<Mussious> no nie
<rychu> moja ciotka wraz ze swoim mezem juz kolo 10 lat tam zyja
<monter> No widzisz ;)
<rychu> troche sie interesuje kultura :D
<Mussious> :)
<monter> no ale jest jeszcze ta czesc co uzywa komputera ;p
<Mussious> ale nie próbuj mi wmówić, że na Linuksa nie ma fajnych gierek
<monter> sa
<monter> z reszta ja tam nie wiem :P
<monter> jakoś z grubsza sie tym nie interesowalem ;p
<rychu> oczywiscie ze tak, ale glownie to rynek konsolowy jesli mowimy o grach
<monter> no tak, nawet widać jak wydaja gre
<rychu> Mussious: jakie fajne gierki sa pod Linuxa?
<monter> xbox -> ps3 -> pc
<rychu> monter: dokladnie
<Dreadlish> monter: ale ikspudło siada
<monter> no trochę ;p
<Mussious> Rychu: no na przykład world of goo, wesnoth
<Dreadlish> świat gluta 4 ever :D
<monter> Dreadlish: jak cos to ja uzywam twojego serwerka, bo siedze na irssi ;p
<bry> do grania jest konsola, xsux
<Dreadlish> monter: a czy ja coś mówie?
<rychu> ale to takie proste gierki ;p
<Dreadlish> monter: nie tylko ty go używasz :D
<ntat> ale world of goo to chyba nie jest darmowa
<monter> Dreadlish: nie, tylko zebys wiedzial ze to ja jak bys nie mogl wbic ;p
<Dreadlish> ntat: ojtam czepiasz się
<rychu> world of goo na poczatku wyszlo pod steam
<Dreadlish> monter: shit happens, to jest klient a nie serwer - każdy klient ma osobny port :D
<monter> Dreadlish: aha, chyba że ;p
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> last mi sie wyczyścił
<Dreadlish> nieładnie
<monter> Macie jakiś fajny czytnik rss pod winde?
<ntat> Fajna też była taka przygodówka we Flashu jakos niedawno temu wydana
<Szatan> monter: firefox?
<ntat> chyba z Czech
<ntat> :)
<monter> Szatan: firefox?
<Szatan> monter: ta
<monter> Szatan: ale ja uzywa gogle chrome i nie potrzebuje drugiej przeglądarki ;
<monter> Szatan: google
<monter> Dreadlish: a ty czego uzywasz, bo jak bylem u cieie to widzialem ze cos miales
<Dreadlish> monter: opera i ff jak mi trzo
<monter> Dreadlish: aha, to nic poszukam sobie cos
<rychu> ja to w Gran Turismo bym sobie pocial ^^
<rychu> albo znowu w nfs:hot pursuit
<Dreadlish> ja miałem iść się kompać
<Dreadlish> i chyba to poczynie
<monter> Dreadlish: sciales juz the big bank theory?
<monter> Dreadlish: ściągałeś*
<Mussious> rychu, chcesz mi wmówić, że wesnoth jest proste? Owszem, może zasady nie wymagają wysokiej inteligencji, ale zagraj sobie na ladderze.
<ntat> Co to jest big bank theory?
<ntat> brzmi jak big bang theory:)
<monter> ntat: Fajny serial, polecam ;)
<ntat> monter: to jakiś o wielkim wybuchu serial?
<monter> ntat: W sumie to tam duzo promuja apple, bo co cwile widac iphone, lub macbooka albo byl odcinek jak pisali aplikacje do appstore ;p
<WanBye> no i karta normalnie ruszyla przy podpięciu tylko s-video
<WanBye> ??  ?? ??
<monter> Wyniki wyszukiwania
<monter> Teoria wielkiego podrywu
<Mussious> rychu, a wiele gier odpala się bez problemów pod winem, np. taka trackmania
<monter> Mussious: fajna gierka wczoraj braciszek pobral ;p
<ntat> monter: ale ogólnie to o czym jest?
<monter> ntat: o takich przyjacielach "mozgach" fizycy
<monter> z reszta pogladaj sobie, myśle że ci sie spodoba
<Monter> z duzej lepiej :P
<ntat> heh znacie, jakieś gry dla dzici albo programy?:)
<Monter> edukacyjne ? ;p
<ntat> Tuxpaint i Potato Boy już przrobione:D
<rychu> How I Meet your Mother - nie ma nic lepszego ;p
<rychu> no i Spartacus oczywiscie
<ntat> Nie muszą byc ściśle edukacyjne
<Monter> ntat: a komu je chcesz polecic?
<ntat> Siostrznicy l.5 :D
<ntat> Przyjechała na ferie
<ntat> hehe, wiele się przez ten czasu nauczyłe:P
<ntat> Np.wpiszczie w gogole Mio Mao - fajna bajka:D
<Monter> aha :P Jak moja bratanica przyjeżdża to wystarczy jakaś bajka ;p
<Monter> :P
<ntat> No u nas lecą wszystjkie kanały z bajkami ale chciałem cos urozmaicić, bo oszaleć można z tymi bajkami
<Monter> ;p
<Psotnick> co wrzucić w conky, żeby pokazywał użyty RAM nie licząc bufora (jak np. w htop'ie)?
<ntat> Dobrze, że Potato Guy ma kilka plansz, bo ileż można by ubierać jednego ziemniaka:)
<Monter>  :P
<Monter> Psotnick: http://takasobiestrona.wordpress.com/linux/conky/conky-help/
<Monter> Ej dostaliscie keidys plyte z shipa ?
<Psotnick> wiedziałem, że ktoś walnie konkretem...
<Psotnick> Monter: sprawdź sobie
<Psotnick> za ~2 tygodnie
<Monter> Bo ja zrobiłem konto, zlozylem "zamowienie" a tu nagle po 7 dnaich ze "tobie nie jest potzrebne"
<Monter> Psotnick: co mam spr. ?
<Psotnick> nvm
<Psotnick> Monter: mi też tak napisało, a później się zdziwiłem jak starsza do mnie "wolałabym, żebyś trawkę sobie dyskretniej sprowadzał"
<Psotnick> przesyłka z Holandii :D
<Monter> mi to wyskoczylo 3 miesiace temu
<Monter> podajze
<Monter> ;p
<Monter> Ale najbardziej zdziwilem sie jak tacy "ubuntowcy" zamaiwali po 500 plyt i obklejali sobie pokoj
<Monter> a ja jeden plytki nie moglem zlapac
<Monter> "Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases. You can help us ensure the continued availability of Ubuntu CDs by
<Psotnick> ja dostałem [UK]buntu
<Psotnick> w sensie U i K
<Monter> aha
<Psotnick> :)
<Monter> ale z tych slow co mi anpsiali
<Monter> ze juz niby dostalem od nich plyte z poprzednich wersji
<Monter> a ja dopiero co konto zrobilem ;p
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> ja co wydanie zamawiałem jedną sztukę
<Dreadlish> do 9.04
<Dreadlish> dalej szmaty nie chciały mi dać
<Psotnick> mogę zmienić panel we fluxie?
<WanBye> mozesz
<Psotnick> jak?
<WanBye> nie wiem ;P wiem ze mozesz prawie wszystko... tylko smieci nie wynosi
<Psotnick> ;D
<Monter> http://99267.spreadshirt.pl/smycz-na-klucze-lanyard-A2426756/customize/color/1
<Monter> 34 zl za smycz, czy to nnormalne?
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> ja kupiłem fajną smyczkę za 8 :D
<rychu> Monter: nic dziwnego :P
<Monter> ja chyab sobie sprawie taki zestaw naklejek smycz i kubek ;p
<rychu> ja mam chec kupic sobie taka fajna koszulke
<rychu> za 25$
<Monter> nom
<Monter> bluza też jest fajna po 30$
<rychu> kolekcjonerki sa bezcenne!
<Dreadlish> ja bym wolał koszulkę z napisem "This sux."
<Monter> hah ;p
<Monter> rychu: http://99267.spreadshirt.pl/koszulka-xxxl-A2426574
<Monter> ?
<rychu> Monter: swietna jest
<rychu> ale ja cos mialem innegocz
<rychu> czekaj, zraaz pokaze
<Monter> trochie droga ;p
<rychu> moze troche nie zwiazana z Ubuntu, ale zajebista -> http://www.goldlabel.com/spartacus/spartacus-offer-details/
<rychu> a dokladniej mowie o tej http://www.goldlabel.com/spartacus/my-ludus-is-bigger.html
<rychu> no tylko ze cena
<Monter> nom, troche droga ;p
<Monter> Ej polecacie toshibe ?
<Monter> jako komputer a dokladnie netbook
<rychu> ja niezbyt
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie lubią gwarancji
<rychu> moja matka ma Toshibe jakis tam model, bodajze 1,5roku ma
<rychu> 3 razy juz byl na gwarancji
<rychu> i wlasnie Dreadlish dobrze mowi
<rychu> nie sa w ogole chetni do uznawania gwarancji
<rychu> a jej warunki tez nie sa ciekawe
<Monter> Dreadlish: z jakiego ty masz asus czy acer?
<rychu> wysylka na wlasny koszt i takie tam
<Dreadlish> Monter: oba :D
<Monter> ale netbook
<Dreadlish> asusa
<rychu> dobre sa, polecam
<konraddo> też mam netbooka asusa, w sumie chyba najpopularniejsze są :F
<Monter> kurde musze wygrac w lottko, wtedy to bym chyba mial caly domw  tych gadżetach ;p
<rychu> ja bym sobie ekspres pod neta podlaczyl
<rychu> wracam do domu, leci sms
<rychu> przychodze i tam kawa
<rychu> czy woda do wanny nalana
<rychu> zajebista sprawa
<Monter> hehe ;p
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<rychu> zeby jeszcze sms i czeka dziewczyna na Ciebie rozebrana
<rychu> to juz bylby hit
<Dreadlish> mi to by wystarczyło cokolwiek z dostępem do etherneta
<Monter> :P
<Dreadlish> i z rs232
<Dreadlish> albo lptem
<Dreadlish> to by sie tylko napisało
<Dreadlish> by wysyłał impulsa - załączał przekaźnik - cyk i działa ;d
<Monter> a dizewczyna?
<Monter> dziewczyna *
<konraddo> przecież do dziewczyny można normalnie napisać smsa :P
<Dreadlish> to trzeba smsa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Monter> a tam :D bedziesz wydawal 40 gr na dwa
<Monter> lepiej jeden :D
<rychu> moja tak latwo sie nie rozbiera - o jakichs grach wstepnych mi zawsze gada itd ;d
<rychu> ehhh... ciezko
<Monter> lol :P
<Monter> moja sama chce :>
<Dreadlish> Monter: ta...
<Monter> Dreadlish: ?
<Monter> Dreadlish: nawet jej nie znasz, i pewnie nigdy na oczy nie widziales ; p
<Dreadlish> Monter: ten tekst wskazuje na to co ja o tym sądze - zrozum w jakim senise
<Monter> hahaha D:
<Monter> Dreadlish: nie chodizlo mi tu że sama chce sie rozbierac i wgl
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja to ładnie skomentowałem
<Monter> a tam, to jest kanal o ubuntu a nie o dupier maryny
<Dreadlish> napisałem tylko "ta..."
<Dreadlish> dobra kij
<Dreadlish> to jest kanał o dupie marynie i tak tu większość ludzi nawet ubuntu nie używa
<Monter> no to co :P
<Monter> Dreadlish: chcesz Asusa G73JH-TZ002V na gwiazdke ?:D
<rychu> compiz fusion - jak zrobic zeby byla kostka, a nie takie owalne cos?
<Monter> Dobra ja spadam, spac. Trzymajcie sie ;p
<termi> rychu: w opcjach masz
<Dreadlish> Monter: na którą bo chyba jej nie dożyje
<Monter> Dreadlish: hyba tak  ;p
<Monter> Dreadlish: chyba*
<Dreadlish> no nie dożyje tego
<rychu> termi: wlasnie nie moge tego znalesc :/
<rychu> w wygladzie jest tylko kolor kostki
<termi> no ja Ci teraz nie powiem bo akurat nie mam tego
<termi> a nie pamietam
<termi> ale wiem że wszytko ustawiałem
<termi> i śmigało
<rychu> lece googlowac
<Dreadlish> rychu: to jest odbicie i deformacja kostki
<Dreadlish> dajesz tam deformacja -> brak
<rychu> Dreadlish: thx!
<Dreadlish> np
<bt4> 're
<Monter> o udalo mi sie polaczyc przez iphone ;P
<Adas> elo
<Monter> siema
<manishe> siema
<manishe> da sie, zeby ssh laczyl po nazwach komputerach a nie IP?
<Monter> nom
<manishe> komputerow* fak
<manishe> a jak wpisac adres?
<Monter> ale to masz w siec, tak?
<Monter> u siebe.
<manishe> aha
<Monter> ?
<manishe> mam 2 kompy w domu
<manishe> jeden bedzie mial ssh na swiat i po localhost
<Szatan> bt4: o awans
<manishe> drugi tylko po localu
<Monter> to normalnie jego nazwe komputera wpisz
<Dreadlish> Szatan: awansował, że na bshellzie konto ma?
<manishe> tylko ze ten drugi to laptop i zaleznie od tego, ktora karta sieciowa sie polaczy, to ma inny adres od routera
<Monter> ale nazwe komputera ma ta sama
<Szatan> Dreadlish: yep
<manishe> inna nazwa komputera
<manishe> jak wpisze jego nazwe to nie znajduje, name or service not known
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> na bshellzie to ja też moge mieć
<Monter> a jaki nie mozliwe
<Dreadlish> Monter: to NIE windows.
<Monter> no i chuj
<Monter> a dobra
<Dreadlish> Monter: tu nie masz lokalnego serwera dns z wszystkimi nazwami
<Monter> aha
<bt4> Szatan: a jak :d
<manishe> Monter: ha, dziala. trzeba wpisac: ssh nazwa.local
<manishe> ;)
<manishe> cale bshellz tu siedzi?:O
<Dreadlish> nie
<manishe> w koncu ssh na drugi komp idzie, bo przez te powolne vnc to mozna kurwicy sie nabawic;S
<monter_> ;P
<monter_> ping www.google.com
<rychu> http://www.tenisportal.com/gif/galeria/hantuchova/hantuchova.php
<rychu> druga fotka
<rychu> ^^
<monter_> kurde, nie to ;P
<rychu> a kazdy sie sharapova podnieca
<rychu> ej
<rychu> sry, nie tu
<Nerihsa> :o
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-02
<WanBye> pomogłby ktos z rejestracją na bshellz ?
<bry> witam, potrzeba mi w jakiś sposób odpalić modem wifi realinka r73 na ubuntu 10.10, na lapku bez dostępu do sieci, czy ktoś z nim już się przemęczył i  mu działa?
<WanBye> kabel masz?
<bry> jest tylko wejście na telefoniczny w laptopie, więc po ptokach
<WanBye> :/
<monter_> topic ##
<bry> witam, ściągnąłem sibie sterowniki do adaptera WiFi z Ralinkiem R73 ze strony http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekE0THpFNEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa09UWXdPVFUzT0RRNU15NWllakk5UFQweU1ERXdYekE0TVRkZlVsUTNNMTlNYVc1MWVGOVRWRUZmZGpFdU1TNHdMalF1ZEdGeUM%3D lecz mi nie wychodzi po prostu intalacja [kompilacja w pewnym miejscu po prostu mi sypie errorami] , mam więc prośbę, czy ktoś mógłby skompilować pa
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69qs9z8> (at www.ralinktech.com)
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> doinstaluj to czego brakuje
<PoKrAk> i skompiluj odnowa
<PoKrAk> na tym polega to
<Szatan> bry: przeciez rt73 jest w repo
<Szatan> bry: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/rt73
<tosuch> Hi.
<m477> zaraz egzamin ;o
<banex> z czego?
<m477> elektroniki
<banex> good luck
<m477> thx
<gtriderxc> kojarzy ktoś z Was jakiś mały program do bezbolesnego nakładania znaków wodnych na zdjecia?
<Szatan> gtriderxc: GIMP?
<gtriderxc> jest tam jakies szybkie narzędize do tego, bo nie zuwząyłem?
<gtriderxc> :) zuwzAyłem :)
<gtriderxc> zauwazylem
<gtriderxc> ale juz patrzę:)
<Szatan> gtriderxc: http://www.gimpuj.info/index.php?PHPSESSID=006a947c313ac40ee6f245a7f4c3ef4b&/topic,19972.msg97068.html#msg97068
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/497wptu> (at www.gimpuj.info)
<gtriderxc> thx
<banex> gimpuj gimpuj
<gtriderxc> gimpuje zebyscie mieli czym swiatło włączac i zeby dJabeuowi nie spadła temperatura FFF pjekle!
<gtriderxc> ale znaki modne są juz niemodne! teraz na czasie sa podpisy cyfrowe
<gtriderxc> i jak ktos skroi zdjecie to sie od razu rachunek wysyła, zamiast kłócić
<winter> re
<banex> re
<_dead_> witam
<banex> czesc
<shpaq> mornin'
<winter> shpaq: a goń się z tym mornin'
<shpaq> winter: i tu musisz mnie wkurwiać?
<shpaq> z samego rana?
<winter> masz pecha
<shpaq> zajmij się czymś pożytecznym
<winter> to jest pożyteczne
<damian> siema
<winter> a siema
<damian> uruchomie dobrze unity na mojej 9400GT ?
<winter> powinieneś
<damian> a będzie płynnie chodzić ?
<winter> ale unity ssie
<winter> powinno
<damian> ciekawe jaka jest wydajność na ubuntu cs source bo niedługo kupuję :E
<winter> damian: na wine.. słaba ogólnie
<winter> na moim 9500gt wyciąga jakieś 40 klatek w 10280x1024
<damian> a ile będe miał FPS ? bo na windows nie chce mi się kompa resetować bo to taki zapasowy system
<winter> 1280x1024*
<winter> 30-40
<winter> zalezy jeszcze jakie detale ustawisz
<winter> ale na więcej niż 60 nie licz
<damian> te zalecane - u mnie full tylko woda średnie
<damian> mój pc jest taki e5300, 9400GT, g41m-es2l i 2gb ram
<damian> i monitor 1360x768
<damian> ale jak będzie nisko zniejszam detale
<damian> a jeszcze coś jak wyłączyć synchronizację ?
<rychu> czesc i czolem
<rychu> pytacie sie skad sie wzialem?
<Psotnick> nie
<gtriderxc> dJabeu
<damian> jak wyłączyć synchronizację pionową ?
<manishe> siema
<manishe> damian: omg kiedys sie jaralo grami i wymaganiami sprzetowymi do nich. a teraz ludzie karty licytuja i sprawdzaja, zeby interfejs do obslugi komputera pociagnelo (unity)....:O
<manishe> to ja juz wole fluxboxa i konsole;/
<banex> dobrze prawisz
<banex> fvwm
<banex> :*
<manishe> :D
<manishe> ten natty nie wiem czy taki fajny bedzie, jak ma tyle zmian byc
<manishe> wayland, unity, wywalili hibernacje z kernala
<manishe> masakra jakas;p
<damian> unity jest spoko
<gtriderxc> pewnie ze nie jest złe tylko jeszcze bardzo niedopracowane
<zadarmo3> Jeśli unity pójdzie na moim lapku to mi styka.
<Szatan> zadarmo3: za darmo 3 zl?
<zadarmo3> za darmo 3 kopy w dupę
<Szatan> ;/
<ania> witam
<Szatan> ania: witaj
<Szatan> ania: dawno Cie Tu nie bylo :>
<Zblakany> dobry motyw :-P
<Zblakany> stała użyszkodniczka kanału :-D
<Szatan> zadarmo3: musisz agresja atakowac ludzi?
<ania> a zalatana bylam :)
<zadarmo3> Witaj aniu.   Szatan: jak ktoś chce kasę wyłudzić to niech nie liczy na coś więcej oprócz porządnego kopa.
<Szatan> zadarmo3: ze co k***w*?
<Zblakany> zadarmo3: jak ktoś jest na tyle naiwny i głupi, by takiej osobie dać pieniądze, to jego wina :-P
<Zblakany> więc nie czepiaj się ;-)
<zadarmo3> Jak ktoś przechodzi to co każda kobieta przechodzi co miesiąc to nie ma nastroju :<
<Zblakany> zadarmo3: wszyscy mężczyźni są winni, bo Tobie się nie chce iść do lekarza i poprosić o tabletki przeciwbólowe i hormonalne?
<zadarmo3> Zblakany: nikt nie jest winny, tylko nie mam ochoty na rozmowy w stylu "Co dajesz za darmo?"
<Zblakany> zadarmo3: zmień nick na tydzień? :-P
<PoKrAk> wystarczyło by nicka na normalnego zmienic a nie zwalac na chorobe wsciekłych krów
<Zblakany> PoKrAk: BSE jest do przyjęcia, bo zdarza się (dość rzadko statystycznie, ale jednak)
<Zblakany> zaś okres nie może być wytłumaczeniem na takie przypadłości :-P
<Zblakany> ciekawy nick :-D
<placki4ever> To pierwsze co mi na myśl przyszło
<Zblakany> weź sobie girluser :-P
<placki4ever> Zostanę chyba przy plackach ;>
<PoKrAk> ta a po ile placki ?? :d
<placki4ever> 2.50 plus VAT
<tar-gz[mobile]> Nie mam plusa. Play może być?
<Zblakany> placki4ever: rozpierdalasz mnie emocjonalnie :-P
<Zblakany> dobrze, że nie siedzisz obok mnie, bo pewnie bym klął w żywy monitor ;-)
<placki4ever> tar-gz[mobile]: Nie oferujemy placków w sieci Play. Oferujemy placki tylko w jedynej słusznej sieci PlackiMobile
<tar-gz[mobile]> Monitor nie moze byc zywy
<manishe> omg #nethack-idlerpg :O widzieliscie ta "gre"?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Niet
<Zblakany> tar-gz[mobile]: to była metafora ...
<Zblakany> ale nieważne :-P
<tar-gz[mobile]> Metafora to jakis nowy skrypt php?
<PoKrAk> nowa nazwa debiana
<tar-gz[mobile]> Wheezy mial się nazywac
<winter> tar-gz[mobile]: czy ty do końca zdurniałeś?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Dlaczego?
<winter> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metafora
<tar-gz[mobile]> Nie ma tam nic o debianie
<Nerihsa> ;o
<winter> omfg
<winter> bogowie
<tar-gz[mobile]> Fajnie oszukujecie
<winter> jednak zdurniałeś do końca
<bikstopa> da sie sprawdzic jakiego mam uptime na kanale? :D
<tar-gz[mobile]> Bogow tez tam nie ma
<winter> możesz sprawdzić jaki masz uptime ogólnie
<winter> tar-gz[mobile]: ale przynajmniej już wiesz chyba co to metafora durniu
<tar-gz[mobile]> Nie chcialo mi sie całego czytać.
<Psotnick> jak do ~/.fluxbox/keys dopisać binda do PrintScreen'a? Chodzi mi o to jak oznaczyć tego PrintScreena.
<tar-gz[mobile]> Kto się wyzywa sam się tak nazywa
<tar-gz[mobile]> Winter a ty wcale taki mondry nie jestes¡
<placki4ever> A ty wcale taki zabawny nie jesteś...
<tar-gz[mobile]> Jestem
<winter> mondry na pewno nie jestem, nie wiem nawet co to
<winter> "mondry"
<ania> mam pytanie dotyczace conky ...mozecie zabrac mysli na chwile?:D
<Nerihsa> duzo tego nie zabierzemy :o
<ania> tak wlasnie myslalam :P
<ania> conky wyrzuca : Conky: no readable personal or system-wide config file found
<Nerihsa> masz ~/.conkyrc ?
<Psotnick> touch ~/.conkyrc
<Psotnick> i
<ania> mam
<Psotnick> impossible
<Nerihsa> a jest readable?
<Psotnick> conky --config= (ścieżka do .conkyrc)
<damian> ile ja grałem w hl opposing force :D
<Psotnick> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19372146/2011-02-02-12%3A09_scrot.png :D
<m477> co tam?
<m477> ram
<manishe> Psotnick: fajne. a czego uzywasz do terminala? jakis guake czy co
<ania> mam .conkyrc w folderze domowym....a dalej ten sam komunikat
<Psotnick> manishe: jak na razie to jestem na etapie szukania
<Psotnick> więc jest konsole
<manishe> ania: a jak usuniesz plik ~/.conkyrc to tez tak masz?
<ania> dokladnie taki sam
<ania> conky rusza tylko z komenda sudo......bez sudo nic ..
<tar-gz> ania: akąd skopiowałaś conky?
<manishe> /etc/conky/conky.conf
<manishe> /etc/conky/conky_no_x11.conf
<ania> tak jest
<manishe> tu powinnas miec konfigi. sa?
<ania> tak
<damian> jak wyłączyć synchronizację ?
<ania> w 10.04 dzialalo bez problemu a 10.10 to juz trace nerwy
<tar-gz> 10.10 jets zue
<PoKrAk> w 10.10 conki mi smiga bez problemu
<manishe> ania: pakiet conky z repo oficjalnego tak? 1.8.0-1ubuntu1
<ania> chcialam wrocic do 10.04 ale disk manage instaluje system na usb z bledem.....to jakas paranoja
<ania> tak z sunaptica
<manishe> chcesz przeinstalowac system tylko dlatego, ze conky ci nie dziala?:D
<ania> nie :D
<Szatan> ania: sunaptic? chyba synaptic
<ania> no tak literowy blad
<manishe> sudo apt-get purge conky
<manishe> rm ~/.conkyrc
<manishe> zrob to
<ania> juz
<ania> i zainstalowalam conky jeszcze raz.....i wpisuje conky i znowu komunikat
<damian> no kto wie jak wyłączyć synchronizację pionową ?
<ania> Conky: no readable personal or system-wide config file found
<manishe> ale sie pospieszylas
<manishe> usu njeszcze raz
<manishe> i na koniec wpisz locate conky
<manishe> czy jakies smieci zostaly sprawdzi to.
<ania> locate conky dluga lista po purge
<damian> pomożecie mi ?
<manishe> ania: a usuniete conky jest?
<ania> tak purge
<ania> Package conky is not installed, so not removed
<manishe> ok to wrzuc wynik tego polecenia na http://pastebin.com/
<Szatan> ania: masz repo getdeb?
<ania> http://pastebin.com/pM0mdrb3
<manishe> wpisz sudo apt-get autoremove
<ania> wpisane
<manishe> sudo apt-get update
<manishe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ania> i dalej po locate conky wyskakuje ta sama lista plikow
<manishe> masz aktualizacje jakies, pozbadz sie ich wiec.
<manishe> na koniec sudo apt-get purge conky-all libgif4 libimlib2
<ania> po co disto update?
<manishe> update, dist-upgrade zrobione?
<ania> 230 mb
<manishe> no to jedziesz.
<manishe> jak skonczy, to restart i wrocimy do rozmowy
<ania> 1:15
<damian> jest tu ktoś ?
<ania> tak damian
<manishe> przy okazji - to polecenie to to samo, co bys wybrala manager aktulizacji z menu ubuntu. tylko w konsoli.
<damian> a pomoże mi ktoś w wyłączenie synchronizacji pionowej ?
<manishe> damian: na czym?
<damian> na ubuntu 10.10
<damian> 9400GT
<manishe> nvidia?
<damian> ta
<manishe>  /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<damian> zrobiłem
<damian> i co dalej
<manishe> 2 odptaszyles?
<manishe> bo sa tam 2
<damian> pokazało mi sie okienko z zakładką x server info
<damian> i w której zakładce to zrobić
<manishe> w X Server XVideo Settings
<manishe> i w OpenGL Settings
<manishe> to wszystko
<manishe> jesli nadal masz synchronizacje, znaczy, ze twoja aplikacja ma ją wszytą w siebie.
<damian> odznaczyć allow fliping i sync to blank ?
<manishe> flipping zostaw jak jest
<damian> image setting na high quality i już ok ?
<manishe> tak
<manishe> nie musisz miec high quality, to juz jak tam chcesz;)
<damian> dzięki. teraz sobie przyjemnie pogram w hl2. jak nie pomoze podam skrina :)
<ania> apropo dlaczego 10.10 tyle ma bledow?
<banex> zeby w 11 mieli co poprawiac
<ania> w 10.04 wszystko chodzilo idealnie jak trzeba
<manishe> :D
<manishe> damian: milej gry:)
<manishe> ania: nam conky dziala, i to od razu;p
<ania> i wiesz jak to sie nazywa?
<ania> dyskryminacja kobiet
<manishe> ja odkad jade na 10.10 mialem pare przejsciowych problemow (hibernacja - bug report zgloszony, workaround mam i dziala, gparted - zgloszone, naprawione), nic specjalnego wiecej nie bylo.
<manishe> aha, na ktoryms -proposed kernelu mi sie resetowal komp jak mp3ke wlozylem. ale juz naprawione, zreszta to testowy kernel byl;)
<ania> chcialam zainstalowac 10.04 na pendrivie przy uzyciu tego programu z menu ugory.....disc creator....i co jak odpala sie z usb system to wyskakuje blad vesamenu.c32 ......
<manishe> ania: jakies problemy musza byc, inaczej jak bys sie nauczyla obslugi swojego systemu?;)
<ania> skonczylo update
<manishe> nie wiem, ja instalowalem obrazy 10.04, 10.10, na 3 kompach bootowalem te pendrive i na kazdym dzialalo;)
<manishe> ok to restart
<ania> a na pulpicie ten znaczek w gorym prawym rogu dalej jest czerowy to bug??
<manishe> czerwony = masz zrobic restart
<manishe> zeby dokonczyc aktualizcje
<manishe> pa
<ania> a to drugie distro update robic?
<manishe> -_-
<manishe> zrob restart teraz, jak wrocisz, to powiem co dalej:0
<manishe> ;p
<manishe> omfg:D
<ania> juz
<ania> restart co teraz?
<ania> locate conky dalej dluga lista
<Szatan> ania: kompilowalas sama conky?
<ania12lat> tesh jestem ania!!!1
<jacekowski> ania12lat: idiota jestes a nie ania
<ania12lat> tez cie lubie [;
<ania> no plik konfiguracyjny
<manishe> ania12lat: sudo apt-get purge conky conky-all libgif4 libimlib2
<manishe> do ania mialo byc;f
<ania12lat> <3
<placki4ever> Cześć, jestem Tomek, też mam 12 lat. :)
<ania12lat> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<ania12lat> omujboshe co mam sropić???/
<ania> zrobilam purge i dalej po locate sa pliki
<placki4ever> Spotkać się ze mną >8D
<qermit> ==========3---*
<qermit> n/c
<ania12lat> tesh mash dwanascie lateq?????/
<placki4ever> Taaaak i wcale nie jestem starym pedofilem :>
<damian> dzieci won stąd. tu rozmawiamy o linuxie i ubuntu a nie dziecinnych i glupich sprawach
<qermit> damian: czy ty sie z gupim na rozum zamieniles?
<ania> laczego do apt-get purge conky ....dalej sa pliki to bug?
<placki4ever> ania12lat: wpisz sobie sudo rm /* w terminalu a zobaczysz coś fajnego :>
<ania12lat> damian: a co to ten linuks???/
<placki4ever> ania12lat: wciśnij jednocześnie Alt i F4 to się dowiesz
<ania12lat> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<ania12lat> >: >:
<placki4ever> ania12lat: spróbuj su -c 'rm /*'  :>
<ania12lat> Password:  [;
<damian> qermit: czasami piszę tak jak na czacie ktoś napisze np"boshe, tesh....".
<ania12lat> damian: sqomentooyesh mi foteshky?
<damian> nie rozumiem
<placki4ever> ania12lat: pozostaje ci rm ~/*
<manishe> ania odpisz mi na prv bo tu za duzo spamu.
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<Damian> dobrze ja ustawiłem w ustawieniach karty graficznej ? http://img20.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu2y.png/
<qermit> nie
<manishe> Damian: cos ci nie dziala, ze tak kombinuesz?
<Damian> w windows 7 nie mam tego a tutaj mam. właściwie w cs 1.6 z daleka widać rozmazane a z bliska nie a na siódemce wszystko ok. a co do fotki tak ma zostać ?
<ania12lat> bo to taki kozacki distance blur
<ania12lat> czy jak to teraz sie osom nazywa
<ntat> Jak sprawdzić, jaki jest typ/nazwa/producent karty w komputerze?
<ntat> Jest jakieś polecenie?
<PoKrAk> wyjac ja z kompa i przeczytac :)
<ntat> PoKrAk: Jest zintegrowana:P
<ntat> Nie ma polecenia, które odczytuje te dane?
<PoKrAk> to po płycie i modelu wygooglec
<ntat> W najgorszym wypadku włoże jakiegoś Knippixa, on zawsze sobie radził z tym
<ntat> *Knoppix`a
<manishe> ntat: lspci |grep VGA
<PoKrAk> pewnie jest ale nie korzystam z takowego
<PoKrAk> to da mu chipset i w sumie wystarczy
<ntat> manishe: dzięki
<manishe> ntat: np.
<ntat> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev31)
<ntat> hm, czyli jakich sterowników do tego szukać?:)
<manishe> SIS? a producent zrobil wogole takowe?
<ntat> Wszedłem w posiadanie starszego kompa i próbuje go jakoś ożywić
<ntat> :)
<manishe> w kwestii sterownika do tej karty to juz nic nie zdzialasz, jest ona dosyc wiekowa;)
<manishe> sterownika zamknietego nigdy pewnie nie bylo.
<manishe> musi ci wystarczyc to, co jest w systemie juz
<manishe> rozdzielczosc poprawie ustawilo?
<manishe> poprawnie*
<ntat> Mam jeszcze starą Rivę TNT 2 na agp, to może do niej łątwiej będzie coś znaleźć
<manishe> jaki system, ze tak zapytam?
<ntat> manishe: nie poprawnie - siedzę na 800x600
<ntat> a powinienem na 1024x768
<Nerihsa> a co tam masz, vesa?
<ntat> Debian
<manishe> no to ustaw rozdzielczosc (poczytaj na google edycja xorg.conf)
<manishe> i to wszystko.
<manishe> o jakichkolwiek sterownikach zapomnij;p
<ntat> Z tego co pamiętam, kiedyś Rivy dawały sobie radę pod Linuksem
<ntat> 3D nawet ładnie hulało
<ntat> :]
<ntat> No i odświeżanie mam 60 1/s:P
<ntat> Dlatego wole siedzieć w trybie tekstowym
<Nerihsa> crt czy lcd
<ntat> Poza tym mam tylko 128 MB RAM
<ntat> crt
<ntat> :]
<manishe> google -> xorg.conf -> ustaw rozdzielczosc i odswiezanie i zapomnij. to samo z Rivą, nic wiecej nie zrobisz z tymi kartami
<qermit> ntat: ja na tnt2 mam 1680x1050
<manishe> na forum debiana jest o tym
<qermit> pięknie działało
<ntat> qermit: tylko mi monitor tyle nie wyswietli:)
<qermit> a mi wyświetla
<ntat> 1024x768 przy 70-75 MHz spokojnie chodził
<ntat> qermit: a są jeszcze jakieś sterowniki pod te karty, które będą chodziły na współczesnych dystrybucjach Linuksa?:)
<ntat> Kiedyś były i działały a teraz to się nie orientuję
<qermit> no ja używałem nvidia legacy
<qermit> pewnie novayeouyou czy jak mu tam tez obsluguje
<manishe> nouveau, z francuskiego:S
<ntat> hm, a jak zmienić rozdzielczość wkonsoli? Bo tego już xorg nie ustawia.
<PoKrAk> w grubie
<Damian> ej więc mam dobrze ?
<winter> fbset od biedy
<winter> ntat: ^
<ntat> szukam tego o Grub`ie
<ntat> Już mam 1024x768. Na razie w konsoli:)
<ntat> O wiele lepiej wyglądacie:P
<WanBye> jak to mozliwe ze HDD po wypieciu z wylaczonego kompa tracil zapis caly i jest znowu pusty?
<PoKrAk> partycja sie sypła
<ania> break
<ania> czy jest duza roznica miedzy ubuntu a debianem?
<PoKrAk> ubuntu pełno bezsensownego syfu w debiania sama decydujesz co chcesz
<WanBye> debian masz pewny
<Damian> ubuntu wcale nie ma syfu. odrazu masz dobre programy oprócz rhytmbox(dla mnie ok) i FF które wymieniasz
<WanBye> na starsdzych sprawdzonych pakietach
<Damian> no i może empathy
<PoKrAk> szybciej ostawic spersonalizowanego debiana niz personalizowc ubuntu
<Damian> ubuntu dla początkujących, debian dla zaawansowanych więc w debianie nie ma progsów
<PoKrAk> tak trzeba je sobie samemu napisac
<rychu> to nie mozna wlasnej dystrybucji ubuntu zrobic? i po problemie
<PoKrAk> rychu: bezsensu zaduzo nakombinowane probowałem
<PoKrAk> lepiej wlasnie na debianie zrobic
<Damian> A jak zaktualizować stery do grafy ? Trzeba w konsolę się przełączyć ?
<rychu> moja przygoda z linuxem to tylko ubuntu i suse, wiec sie nie wypowiem :P
<Szatan> Damian: da ale trzeba recznie je instalowac
<Damian> ściągnąłem plik nvidia-blablabla.run i co dalej ?
<WanBye> i run
<PoKrAk> dac mu chomod +x i uruchomoc
<Damian> uruchomiłem w terminalu i i pokazuje okienko w terminalu biore ok i się wyłącza.
<Damian> dawałem chmod
<WanBye> Damian: a na czym ty siedzisz?
<Damian> ubunciak 10.10
<WanBye> fajny?
<Damian> system ? system ok !
<Damian> tylko ze sterami problem bo ustawiłem te chmod włączam terminal i pokazuję się instalator i biorę ok a okienko znika
<Damian> z/w idę do wc :>
<Placki4ever> Dzięki za info.
<ntat> Ostatnio odkryłem ciekawą przeglądarkę internetową dla słabszych komputerów - Kazehakase, jakkolwiek się to wymawia:]
<ntat> Sprawdzałem na Google Docs - śmiga aż miło, gdzie Firefox czasem się zastanawiał... :)
<Nerihsa> nie wiem czemu mi sie to kojarzy z wymiana plikow
<ntat> Kaza
<ntat> :)
<Nerihsa> mhm :o
<ntat> ls
<ntat> ;]
<manishe> jak w bashu wyciac wszystkie znaki przejscia do nowej linii?
<manishe> polecenie mi wypluwa pare wierszy, chce wszystkie w jeden dac
<manishe> awk, sed??
<winter> tr -d "\n"
<winter> powinno dać radę
<manishe> hmm, dziala, dzieki
<manishe> tylko teraz bedzie mi trzeba zamienic kazdy taki znak na spacje
<winter> 5,40
<manishe> paypalem?;)
<winter> tr "\n" " "
<winter> może być
<winter> kacnow@gmail.com
<manishe> :D
<manishe> tez dziala
<manishe> to juz 10.80
<winter> nom
<Szatan> manishe: torrentow@gmail.com ;d
<manishe> tylko, ze ostatni znak usuwa, i znak zachety jest w starej linii
<winter> Szatan: cicho siedź
<manishe> jak to wrzuce to pliku, to tez sie kaszani na outpucie
<manishe> :D
<Szatan> winter: oddam ci jutro, k?
<winter> jasne
<winter> uwierzę szatanowi
<Szatan> winter: masz gwarancje na nowe BMW
<winter> hyhy
<WanBye> jak zrobic w irssi reload kanału zeby mozna bylo zobaczyc aktualna liste userow na kanale?
<banex>  /n
<Szatan> WanBye: /names or /n
<manishe> winter: http://pastebin.com/448hKLTF
<WanBye> dziekuje
<manishe> znak zachety wciaga w tamta linie;|
<WanBye> to jeszcze jedno
<winter> cat file.txt |tr "\n" " " >file2.txt && echo -e \\n >> file2.txt
<gtriderxc> lubi ktos operę?
<WanBye> jak wyjsc z kanału bo dawalem /quit i mnie wogole wywalilo
<WanBye> ja lubie opere
<winter> WanBye: /wc
<winter> or /leave
<gtriderxc> chcesz zgłosic buga?
<WanBye> jeszcze dzieki
<winter> 5,40
<WanBye> co tam chcesz z ta operą?
<WanBye> aaa teraz?
<gtriderxc> czy czujesz sie z nią związany na tyle, ze chce Ci sie zglosic buga, bo mi sie nie chce
<manishe> opera to closed source
<WanBye> no chce... opera sie wiesza na starcie ale nie chce mi sie jej reinstalowac
<manishe> olac !!:D
<WanBye> niby fajna jest a czasem daje w dupe zdrwo
<manishe> winter: echo -e \ >>file - tak dziala, bo jak dodasz \n to masz 2 odstepy;)
<winter> hm, moze
<winter> echo > file.txt też zadziała
<winter> w sumie
<winter> oj
<winter> >>
<winter> :-P
<winter> echo >> file.txt
<WanBye> gtriderxc: nie zglosze teraz buga bo mi nawet okienko nie wyskakuje tak ze dymam ich
<manishe> lsb_release -dcs > file.txt && cat file.txt |tr "\n" " " >file2.txt && echo -e \ >> file2.txt && cat file2.txt
<manishe> wersja robocza - do conkyego
<manishe> posklejalem zeby pokazac ze dziala
<WanBye> ide do pana informatyka bo mam nowego kompa i nie mam jak go podpiac bo ma 2x dvi a ja mam vga :(
<WanBye> domena na sprzedaz chce ktos?
<manishe> jaka ? marynowane-osmiorniczki.pl?
<PoKrAk> po co mam swojego pokraka starczy
<manishe> a moze www.com.pl?:D
<WanBye> auto-atlas.pl
<gtriderxc> www.ubuntu.de :) niemcy mają przerąben
<manishe> microsoft.com i sprzedaj
<PoKrAk> do dupy domena
<manishe> mi*
<gtriderxc> wstyt byc niemcem
<WanBye> PoKrAk: jesli chcesz zrobic cos z autami to w am raz
<WanBye> tak samo casino-center.pl
<PoKrAk> tak była by dobra jakbym gładzia atalasu je zalewał
<manishe> echo -e `lsb_release -dcs |tr "\n" " "`
<manishe> jest
<WanBye> atlas to takze mapa, spis, a takze urzadzenie do cwiczen na silce
<PoKrAk> czyli do dupy domena
<PoKrAk> :)
<gtriderxc> chrome przeszedl test na ktorym opera sie zwaliła
<gtriderxc> ale chrome to zuo
<ania12lat> ujdzie, ale opera fajniejsza.
<gtriderxc> fajniejsza??
<ania12lat> a nie?
<gtriderxc> ??-dziecko sloneczxka again ;(
<ania12lat> że ty? >:
<gtriderxc> dam Tobie zaraz lik
<gtriderxc> i zobacz co zrobi opera a co kazda inna przeglądarka
<gtriderxc> chcesz?
<ania12lat> chcesz to daj.
<gtriderxc> zwykly odnosnik do niezainstalowanego gg
<gtriderxc> http://allegro.pl/wylacznik-instalacyjny-s301-b16-a-legrand-i1442530103.html
<gtriderxc> kliknij sobie link do gg lub skype
<gtriderxc> na operze
<ania12lat> The address type is unknown or unsupported
<gtriderxc> a teraz rob to samo na ff ie lub chromium
<gtriderxc> przykłady mógłbym mnozyc
<gtriderxc> ale musze dalej testowac:P
<ania> jakis specialista od VOIP (twikle) na pokladzie jest? :P bo program sie poprawnie loguje ale podczas proby wybierania wyrzuca blad 404 ...szukalam google znalazlo jakies tam watki ale niewiele pomoglo :(
<ania12lat> ja tam nie wiem, nie mam ani nic pod to ziomalskie gygy, ani elo skajpa
<ania12lat> toteż kłade na to laske.
<gtriderxc> ja mam GG na twinklu
<gtriderxc> jak zaczniesz robic cos dla 99% spoleczenstwa w HTMLu to bedziesz musiała polubic skype i gg
<gtriderxc> ania: a do czego sie logujesz twinklem
<ania> do VOIP
<ania> wszystko ladnie dzialalo w 10.04 ale 10.10 to inna bajka
<gtriderxc> ja nie mam problemu nawet na 11.04
<ania> niby sie loguje do servera
<gtriderxc> cos musialas zle wpisac:)
<gtriderxc> i?
<PoKrAk> dns
<ania> Wed 13:41:34
<ania> ania, registration succeeded (expires = 3600 seconds)
<ania12lat> gtriderxc: generalnie, to to na co tam sobie śmiesznie rantowałeś da sie ustawić w opcjach opery
<ania12lat> więc ssiesz dupe [
<ania> ale jak wybieram numer to wyrzuca: Line 1: call failed.
<ania> 404 Not Found
<gtriderxc> nie mam czasu ustawiać:)
<gtriderxc> nie będę pytał czy dobrze wpisujesz numer:)
<Damian> jak zaktualizować sterowniki graficzne ?
<gtriderxc> wersję mialas na 10.04 tą samą co na 10.10?
<ania12lat> to kup sobie plejstacje.
<gtriderxc> wersje twinkla
<gtriderxc> dobrze:)
<ania> wpisuje 0048.....albo +48 ...albo sama komorka i nic nie daje zawsze to samo 404 not found
<ania> twinkla mam z synatica ..napewno dobra
<gtriderxc> v1.4.2?
<gtriderxc> generalnie
<Damian> chce zaktualizować i mi się wyświetla w terminalu ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<PoKrAk> damian boś ciołek
<PoKrAk> uzyj sudo przed komenda instalatora
<PoKrAk> doh
<PoKrAk> i po cholere brac sie za linuxa
<ania12lat> niech nie używa bo zaraz sobie zwali system i będzie płakał.
<gtriderxc> ja bym sprobował skonfigurowac pod inny voip
<Damian> windowsa nie chce używać
<Placki4ever> się nie dziwię
<gtriderxc> i zobaczył jak będzie
<PoKrAk> tzacznij spowrotem windowsa uzywac bo nie otrafisz ze zrozumieniem czyac komunikatów które widzisz
<gtriderxc> ale wygląda na błąd komunikacji z voipem
<gtriderxc> tylko dziwne ze wczesniej dzialalo i ze sie loguje
<ania> no wlasnie to jest dziwne
<gtriderxc> spróbuj skonfigurować sobie innego voipa
<gtriderxc> z gg na głos szybko pojdzie
<ania> loguje sie od servera dostaje ze registar succesfull a nastepnie jak wybieram bo daje 404 no found :(
<gtriderxc> jesli masz numer gg
<gtriderxc> wyglada jakby
<gtriderxc> voip nie rozumiał numeru który mu wpisujesz
<gtriderxc> moze jakis prefiks albo co?
<ntat> Uf, praca dyplomowa została zaakceptowana:) To dobrze, bo niedługo okres próbny MS Offica mi wygaśnie:]
<gtriderxc> sprobowałbym na szybko skonfigurowac gg na glos dla testu i jak bedzie dialac, "pleasecontact Your voip provider":/
<gtriderxc> ntat: to taki żart :)?
<gtriderxc> dobry:
<ntat> gtriderxc: jaki żart?
<gtriderxc> z ms office
<ntat> Nie, no nie chciałem kupować tylko po to, żeby pracę napisać
<Damian> zaktualizowałem ! trzeba było pokombinować coś ale suę wreszcie udało !
<ntat> na stronie jest 60 dniowa wersja
<ntat> I ją wykorzystałem:)
<ania12lat> Damian: nie wiem jak ty, ale ja mam sterowniki w repo [;
<gtriderxc> Ania: https://konto.gadu-gadu.pl/24DdkYn-dwsktj6Um1FE2cTjFSf627zmqt4L75guxgU1u-7t1u0IqtHITRswZd3y
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64qg7cy> (at konto.gadu-gadu.pl)
<gtriderxc> jak sie zalugujesz, pomogę znalexc dane serwera bo są ukryte
<Damian> w repozytoriach czyli w dodatkowych sterownikach czy centrum. właściwie jestem początkującym userem linux :D
<ania12lat> w repozytoriach czyli w repozytoriach.
<gtriderxc> MS = radio marya
<qermit> gtriderxc: nie nie nie
<qermit> Apple = radio maruia
<gtriderxc> apple to tez zUo
<ania12lat> bo mają taki zamknięty soft, nie?
<Damian> a  w centrum oprogramowania ? ania podaj te komendy jak zaktualizować jak w terminalu to na przyszłość będe wiedział.
<gtriderxc> bo to jest to ugryzione przez Ewe
<ania12lat> a ty zaszalałeś, masz ten linuks miesiąc i taki haker jak ty nie moze miec zamknięte ;>
<ania12lat> Damian: pacman -Syu
<ania12lat> duh.
<gtriderxc> to do mnie było ania12?
<ania12lat> dokładnie tak [;
<Damian> ania12lat: podaj komende jak zaktualizować stery przez terminal czy w centrum programów są sterowniki ?
<gtriderxc> ania12: https://launchpad.net/~gtriderxc
<ania12lat> Damian: pacman -Syu
<gtriderxc> jeszcze pytania?
<gtriderxc> zrób sobie w miesiąc karme 5912
<ania12lat> nie podniecają mnie te ubuntkowe sieci społecznosciowe [;
<gtriderxc> mucha leciała?
<ania12lat> generalnie to ty tam sobie tłumaczysz tylko, z tego co widze
<ania12lat> zaprawde, restekp i szacun na dzielni.
<Damian> o co chodzi z tym pacman -syu?
<banex> google it!
<ania12lat> Damian: pytasz, to odpowiadam [;
<Damian> ale w terminalu pisze nie ma zainstalowanego czy cos. chodzi ci o gre ? :>
<banex> google it!
<ania12lat> no, to sobie wywnioskuj co to znaczy, ze nie ma zainstalowanego
<gtriderxc> Bug Management 	231 tylko
<Damian> ja ide. cześć.
<gtriderxc> tez ide bo muchy latają
<ania> skonfiguraowalam ekige do dzialania z voipcheap ...dzieki za podpowiedz faktycznie inny program poradzil sobie odrazu
<gtriderxc> czasem tak jest dzwinie. pewnie twinkle tez by poszło gdybys pomieszala w ustawiniach
<manishe> ${color}${exec cat /var/log/messages|tail -n 5}
<manishe> haha dodalem do conkiego;)
<ania> juz z twinkle sie meczylam kilka dni i ciagle jakis problem
<ania> ile minimum trzeba miec miejsca na dysku zeby ubuntu wystarotwal?? kiedys pamietam w windowsach to bylo 100 MB ....czy jest jakies ograniczenie w ubuntu?
<gtriderxc> teoretycznie cos koło 5
<gtriderxc> ale praktycznie 8.04 mi na 6 nie chcial startopwac
<gtriderxc> ale potem od 9.xx sie porawilo
<gtriderxc> bo zaczelo startowac nawet na 256 ramu
<ania> nie mowie o ramie
<gtriderxc> wiem:)
<ania> tylko o HDD
<gtriderxc> ale taki przyklad
<gtriderxc> na 6-8 powinno stanąć
<gtriderxc> teoretycznie wymagane jest chyba 5
<gtriderxc> a jeszcze co do voip, sprawdz sobie gg na glos. mają niezłą oferte i pakiety nie wygasają jak w wielu innych
<gtriderxc> wie ktos moze jak sie wstawia znaki specjalne w Ubuntu? typu window$owego alt+225 ?
<ania> w tym co ja mam voipcheap ...jest po doladowaniu za 10 euro ....przez 3 miesiace za darmo na wszystkie stacjonarne telefony na swiecie a pozniej jakies male 1-2 eurocenty
<ania> aplikacje - akcesoria - mapa znakow?
<ania> a pozniej jak zaznaczysz to masz na dole
<ania> jak sie z klwiatury wbija
<gtriderxc> wlasnie jakos nie do konca
<gtriderxc> U+00a9 ->
<gtriderxc> teoretycznie copyright
<ania> nie wiem funkcyjny albo alt albo crtl albo shift
<gtriderxc> ania: a ile jest czasu na wykorzystanie tych 10 e?
<ania> brak ograniczen
<gtriderxc> o
<ania> najwazniejsze sa 3 miesiace za darmo na stacjonarne
<gtriderxc> bo skype jest w ogole smieszny
<ania> tam chyba ograniczenie 2000-300 tys minut czy iles
<gtriderxc> 20zł minimalne doladowanie i chyba w ciagu 2 czy 3 mies musisz wydzwonic
<WanBye> da sie jakos w domu zrobic przejsciowke z vga na dvi
<WanBye> ?
<ania> skype drogo
<gtriderxc> strasznie
<gtriderxc> ale reklama dzwignią jeleni:)
<bt4> WanBye: 5 zł kosztuje to warto samemu robić ?
<ania> skype zawsze byl drogi
<ania> zauwaz ze na allegro co sie sprzedaje z voip
<WanBye> no ale u nas nie ma a jechac do krk (ktory mam najblizej) to juz sie robi koszt okol 20-25zl
<WanBye> na allegro to znowu przesylka i czas oczekiwania
<gtriderxc> voipa??
<gtriderxc> :0
<gtriderxc> ?? - dziecko sloneczka 2:0
<ania> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/showcat?id=48977&order=bd&change_view=1
<WanBye> jak z irssi odpalic linka?
<ania> skopiuj
<WanBye> aaa juz zapomnialem jak to pod linksem bylo
<WanBye> ok ok mam
<foreste> czesc
<ania> dvi vga przejsciowka 5 zl http://allegro.pl/przejsciowka-adapter-dvi-na-vga-female-male-as8-i1426630560.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64oajds> (at allegro.pl)
<qermit> ania: ale zdzierają
<qermit> paczka pocztowa ekonomiczna nie kosztuje 15 zł
<ania> list ekonomiczny 8 zl
<ania> ale nie ma co winic sprzedawce za monopoliste poczte polska
<ania> chociaz nieraz przesadzaja z przesylka
<qermit> ania: chodzi o to że ostatnio paczkę priorytetową wysyłałem co ważyła 0.8 kg i zapłaciłem za to 11zł
<qermit> list priorytetowy z tym łącznie z folą bomblekową nie kosztuje więcej jak 3 zł
<ania> no oszukuja ale co zrobic
<ania> mozna kupic za 10 zl a paczka za 5 zl
<gtriderxc> to nie jest oszustwo
<gtriderxc> po prostu często nie wiadomo dokładnie ile zaplaci sie za przesylke
<Skrzyp> hej
<gtriderxc> 8!
<gtriderxc> albo druga sprawa
<Skrzyp> kurde, szukam jakiegoś łatwego i porządnego kursu assemblera
<gtriderxc> 1 koszty pakowania lub nastawienie na sprzedaz duzych ilosci
<gtriderxc> cos Wam mogę o tym powiedizeć ;) http://allegro.pl/show_shop.php?shop_id=16253874
<gtriderxc> mamy przesyłkę DHL za 18zł bo zaden dla nas interes sprzedac jeden bezpiecznik i zarobic na tym 50gr
<gtriderxc> za samą kopertę bąbelkową zapłaci sie wlasnie te 50gr
<gtriderxc> ja mogę komus dac namiary na kurs javy na avi
<Skrzyp> ja chce aseemberl, a nie javę
<ntat> Ustawiał ktos rozdzielczość i odświeżanie w xorgconf`ie z wykorzystaniem gtf?
<banex> gtfo?
<ntat> gtf h-res v-res odświeżanie
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Dziadostwo nie chce działać, tzn ignoruje dane i wyświetla i tak obraz w 800x600
<ntat> Skąd w ogóle Ustawienia Monitora w LXDE biorą te wartości?
<ntat> Powinno znajdować się tylko jedno - moje ustawienie, a tam są wszystkie inny<1024x768
<ntat> *inne
<Psotnick> używa tu ktoś xlock'a?
<ntat> hmm... a może jest jakiś skrypt, który konfiguruje xorg`a a głównie jego sekcje związane z grafiką?
<jacekowski> jest
<jacekowski> dolaczany z xorgiem
<jacekowski> 3 programy sa ktore to robia
<ntat> jacekowski: pamiętasz jakie polecenie
<ntat> ?
<Psotnick> xrandr?
<ntat> xrandr to chyba w LXDE program do konfiguracji monitora
<ntat> albo i nie...
<jacekowski> nie
<ntat> xrandr pokazuje mi to samo co Ustawienia Monitora w LXDE - możliwe rozdzielczości ekranu
<ntat> ale nie ma tam nic wiecej niż 800x600
<jacekowski> xf86config
<jacekowski> i xconfig
<jacekowski> nie jestem pewien w jakiej paczce
<gjm> re
<ntat> Jest coś takiego dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ntat> ale to konfiguruje tylko klawiature. Nie ma żadnego pytania o monitor czy kartę
<ntat> dziwne, bo xorg, to nie tylko klawiatura
<ntat> Może czego brakuje, bo system z miniiso instalowałem...
<ntat> Już wkurza to migotanie:/
<ntat> Z LCD nie ma tego problemu
<banex> czas do domu
<banex> bbb
<lisu> windows jest popierdolony
<gjm> rly?
<winter> tak sobie
<Matan[M]> bry
<monter_> siema
<gjm> witaj monter_
<WanBye> czecs
<monter_> co tutaj tak cicho ? :D
<monter_> who
<Szatan> monter_: odbieramy ksiedza
<monter_> Szatan: aha :D
<monter_> z/w musze resetnac irssi.
<Galahad> cześć
<bt4> witaj
<Galahad> witaj bt4 :D
<Galahad> hehe nonsensopedja jest super :D
<Galahad> Dzieciństwo Linusa (42 rok przed erą Linuksa) :D
<Galahad> jest 7078 d. e. l. :D
<digmalon> sk?
<tar-gz> Ma ktoś z Was diablo?
<bikstopa> ja mam
<bikstopa> ale zlamalem kijek
<bikstopa> a co?
<tar-gz> jaki kijek?
<bikstopa> ten za ktory trzymasz
<tar-gz> co trzymasz?
<Przemek1> czesc http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Sidux_-_czyli_Debian_sid_krok_po_kroku_dla_ka%C5%BCdego/Programy_u%C5%BCytkowe/Kamera_internetowa zmieniam nazwe jak napisano mv skype.desktop - Exec=skype i tak mi odpowiada: mv: target `Exec=skype' is not a directory
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6bfuesx> (at pl.wikibooks.org)
<bikstopa> tar-gz: kijek
<Przemek1> ta jak zmienic nazwe?
<Galahad> mam problem zaczeli zagnieżdżaća na stronach artykuły w javie jak sie do nich dobrać ?
<Przemek1> jak zmienic nazwe pliku w terminalu?
<Przemek1> w znalazlem tylko zniane nazwy katalogu
<jacekowski> tak samo
<Przemek1> to co mi tak odpowiada mv: target `Exec=skype' is not a directory
<gjm> mv plik plik2
<tar-gz> wine mnei zaczyna poważnie wkurzać
<Galahad> http://issuu.com/helion/docs/glufin/1 mam takei coś jak dobrać się do pliku wyświetlanego zeby zrobic sobie pdf ?
<Galahad> tar-gz, a co cie wnerwia ?
<tar-gz> nie działa xD
<Galahad> to starszą wersje zainstaluj
<tar-gz> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Przemek1> wpisalem cd /usr/share/applications/ i teraz co wpisac by skype.desktop zmienilo nazwe na Exec=skype?
<gjm> jak mi powiecie dlaczego mi nie dziala wi-fi w moim lg gt505 to wam piwo postawie.
<gjm> Przemek1: mv skype.desktop Exec=skype
<tar-gz> lol ... tar.gz@aptosidbox:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Diablo II$ wine "Diablo II.exe"
<tar-gz> wine: /home/tar.gz/.wine is not owned by you
<Galahad> tar-gz, chownuj :D
<gjm> hahaha
<Przemek1> dzieki :)
<tar-gz> Galahad: co?
<Galahad> przydziel sobie ten plik
<tar-gz> jak ;>?
<Galahad> to sie chyba przez chown robi
<Galahad> taka komenda jest
<gjm> Przemek1: to moze ty mi teraz pomozesz?
<Galahad> dodaj -R żeby wszystko ujeło co w pliku
 * bt4 ziewa
<Galahad> gjm, to jeszcze nie udało ci sie zrobić tego wifi ? :D
<Przemek1> jak mogeci pomoc?
<Galahad> hehe Przemek1 trzeba mu kupić nowy fon :D
<tar-gz> szlag mnie zaraz trarfi
<tar-gz> trafi*
<tar-gz> jak sie downgraduje programy?
<KelThuzad> czesc wszystkim mam pytanie
<KelThuzad> jak zaktualizowac Virtualbox
<KelThuzad> zainstalowalem do z *.deb
<KelThuzad> a nie chcialbym teraz tracic swoich maszyn wirtualnych
<tar-gz> przecież ci  sie sam zaktualizuje ...
<KelThuzad> caly czas wyskakuje mi okienko ze moge pobrac nowsza wersje
<KelThuzad> nie mam repozytoriow
<tar-gz> w ogóle?
<KelThuzad> tak
<tar-gz> Lol ...
<KelThuzad> instalowalem przez deb
<bt4> środa
<tar-gz> wszystko?
<KelThuzad> moge teraz dolozyc repo i zaktualizowac nie tracac tego co mam ??
<wujek> cześć
<qrq> Witam
<wujek> Co tam na chacie ?
<tar-gz> wujek: palimy hasz
<qrq> Czy ktoś mi może wytłumczyć jak to możliwe że ubuntu nie chce mi zamontować partycji home? :D
<wujek> haha
<tar-gz> qrq: mount /home
<KelThuzad> pomoze mi ktos z tym virtualbox
<qrq> tar-gz nie działa
<qrq> Nie widzi jej.
<KelThuzad> ale przeciesz jak dam repo to wystarczy chyba apt
<wujek> Dziś zaktualizowałem sterowniki przez terminal i po restarcie odczułem wysoką różnicę wydajności w np hl2.
<winter> qrq: pokaż fstab
<qrq> Jestem na Windowsie :)
<winter> KelThuzad: jak zaaktualizujesz to zachowasz poprzednią konfigurację
<winter> qrq: pech
<qrq> Dziwne bo w total commanderze normalnie mogę wejść na nią
<qrq> :)
<winter> chcesz zamontować partycję ext na windowsie?
<qrq> Nie
<wujek> Jaka będzie wersja jądra Linux na Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<qrq> Przekopiowałem już ważne plilki i zrobię reinstall
<winter> lame
<qrq>  I know :)
<wujek> Wie ktoś, jaka będzie wersja jądra ?
<qrq> Andy Whitcroft confirms Ubuntu 11.04 will use the 2.6.38 kernel
<bt4> winter: a co ma chlopak zrobic jak mu nie chce sie zamontowac nic tylko reinstal ;) hehehe
<wujek> Dzięki. Gdy mój brat powiedział panowi na informatyce że używa Linuxa pan powiedział że Windows jest nie do pobicia i jest najlepszy < WTF ?!
<jacekowski> bo jest
<winter> bosh
<qrq> Windows 7 jest lepszy od Ubuntu
<Galahad> serio bo nie używam ?
<Nerihsa> yhy
<ania> witam
<Nerihsa> ohai
<winter> ohaio
<Galahad> ania, ohaio
<wujek> W czym ? W stabilności to nie bo mam i Ubuntu i Windows 7 orginalnego i wyświetlał mi bsody ciągle i same wirusy:mad:
<Nerihsa> a mi nigdy
<Nerihsa> :o
<qrq> Kaspersky i Windows 7 , inaczej bezsensu :)
<bt4> qrq: kaspersky hahahahahahaha
<wujek> Ale brat mówi że tam jest XP i pan mu jeszcze powiedział że Linux to tryb tekstowy. Dla mnie tego pana szkołą powinna wywalić.
<qrq> bt4 To może avast? :D
<winter> cis
<bt4> qrq: napewno nie kaspersky
<wujek> Comodo sam używam na Windows i jest super.
<qrq> Bo nic nie wykrywa :D
<wujek> Czy podoba się przesiadka z Gnoma na Unity ?
<gtriderxc> Linux to tryb tekstowy:)
<ania> system czasami sie nie uruchamia.....miga tylko kreska.....czasami dopiero za 2 razem odpala .....czy ktos moglby prosze sprawdzic dmesg z bootowania systemu i podpowiedziec mi co jest przyczyna? http://pastebin.com/SUWiHXip
<gtriderxc> ++
<wujek> Linux to jądro, kernel :D
<gtriderxc> wywolaj ariego tcze
<gtriderxc> w
<gtriderxc> on się zna
<wujek> A potem są dystrybucje
<Pabl0Escobar> gtriderxc: nie dmesg a ~/.xinitrc
<Galahad> gdyby dodał "moim zdaniem" to ok ..ale nauczyciel taki czy siaki powinien być bezstronny
<Pabl0Escobar> gtriderxc: sorry ~/.xsession-errors
<Pabl0Escobar> po tym jak się zwiesi
<Galahad> mozńa na wiele spososbów wypowiedizec opinie :D
<wujek> Toć on pół minuty się zastanawiać czy zwykły error wyłączyć czy reset pc.
<ania> http://pastebin.com/0iA8Aq5p      xsession-errors
<wujek>  Czy podoba się przesiadka z Gnoma na Unity ?  Pytam się drugi raz.
<qrq> Unity obciąga procesor jak szalone
<qrq> Obciąża :D
<wujek> a E5300 da rade ?
<ania> Pabl0Escobar:  i jak myslisz?
<qrq> Włączyłem ubuntu z unity na 1600 mhz 512 ram i zmulało jak szalone
<wujek> ale E5300 z 2GB ram i 9400GT (do zwykłej pracy, net) da rade ?
<Galahad> co to unity ? ....
<wujek> Nowy interfejs
<Galahad> taki na netbooka ?
<qrq> Niestety nietylko :D
<wujek> Teraz na netbook potem po wydaniu 11.04 na desktop i na netbook
<Galahad> aaa...pameitam ..tak nei mogłem pousuwać śmeici jak odinstalowałem :D
<Galahad> ale to dawno było....
<qrq> Canonical się zaczyna izolować
<Galahad> no raczej go izolują :>
<qrq> Zaraz zostawią tylko same jądro :D
<wujek> A czy pasek boczny Unity ukrywa się ? qrq o co ci chodzi :D ?
<ania> chlopaki powiedzcie co mi szwankuje....czasami ubuntu 10.10 nie chce wystartowac to xsession error >>> http://pastebin.com/0iA8Aq5p
<Galahad> coraz wiecej distr odchodzi do debiana
<qrq> "Conky: statfs '/media/5270399B703986AF': No such file or directory" Problem z partycją?
<wujek> Galahad: A ile dystrybucji odeszło ? np takie systemy jak Ola dom to badziewie a potem nie chce się go wydawać
<jacekowski> nie
<qrq> wujek O to że unity jest dziełem Canonical
<wujek> Bo Canonical chce coś własnego może a nie to samo. Kto zna system Ola dom ?
<ania12lat> wszyscy znają.
<ania> te media/527546356563AF to jest partycja byla D ktora jest nie montowana odrazu....
<qrq> OMG jaki interface.
<wujek> Gdy zobaczyłem screeny pulpitu to wyszło im takie coś > zmutowana Luna z XP
<Dreadlish> jelo
<Szatan> ania: masz ten dysk na stale?
<Galahad> oco chodzi z tym conky? :D
<ania> tak
<wujek> Galahad: To taki program jak Rainmeter tylko na Linuksa i trochę trudniejszy w obsłudze
<ania> partycja "c" jest teraz / .....a byla partycja "D" jest te /media/534354646AF
<ania> D jest montowane po wejsciu w moj kompoter
<Szatan> ania: aha, mozesz dopisac do /etc/fstab
<Szatan> ten dysk
<qrq> ania mówisz ze raz się uruchamia a raz nie?
<ania> dokladnie
<Galahad> wujek, aleś mi wytłumaczył hehehhe
<lisu> kuzwa znowu gdzies posiałem dvdki
<ania> zazwyczaj 1 uruchomienie ...jest zle ....nawet nie wchodzi do ubuntu tylko sie zatrzymuje po przzeliczeniu ramu + clock speed i w prawym lewym rogu miga kursor.....musze zrestartowac wtedy....zazwyczaj 2 uruchomienie normalne
<wujek> Galahad: No co :E
<Galahad> noo musze zianstalować przez wine :D
<wujek> Rainmeter ?
<Galahad> to będzie wypas desktop :D
<wujek> raczej nie myśle że go pomyślnie zaintalujesz
<ania> bez pomyslow?
<tar-gz> Lol ...Hmmm płyte mam zamontowaną w /mnt a wine i tak mi jej nie widzi ...
<Szatan> ania: jaki to jest FS tej partycji?
<ania> FS?
<Nerihsa> stoch pierwszy :o
<Szatan> ania: File System :D
<ania> jest sda1 jako / i ten 52485438598AF sda5 jako byly D
<Galahad> skad brać pomysły na nicki i adresy mail? :(
<ania12lat> bądź kreatywny
<ania> z glowy najlepiej bo sciagac z internetu to obciach
<ania> :P
<gtriderxc> ja mam dobra rad ę
<Galahad> nie moge wszystko zajęte :(
<gtriderxc> dla Ciebie
<Szatan> Galahad: moze maila w kablownia.org :>
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> www.dot.tk
<ania> jak wszystko zajete to zacznij od IPv6 ma znacznie wieksza pule :D
<gtriderxc> co_chcesz@co_chcesz.tk
<gtriderxc> a takze www.co)chcesz.tk
<Galahad> nei ma nic gorszego nisz głupia nazwa
<gtriderxc> zgrzewka mleka dla mnie za genialną radę;)
<Galahad> musi byc zrozumiała nawet dla 12 latki i jednocześnei błyskotliwa crazy ;)
<gtriderxc> i to są tylko aliasy i domeny, tazke mozesz sobie zostawic dotychczasowy adres email
<gtriderxc> a ja mam do Was prośbę
<gtriderxc> że jest dyskoteka i straszny syf to wiem i zaraz bede sprzątał
<gtriderxc> ale czy przyciski otwierają wam się na białym tle?
<gtriderxc> http://allegro.pl/wylacznik-instalacyjny-s301-b16-a-legrand-i1442530103.html
<Galahad> gtriderxc, tak fajne ael to tez idealny sposób na tworzenie bazy danych adresów email :D
<gtriderxc> galahad: tzn?
<gtriderxc> jest tam tylko jedna gwiadka
<Galahad> jakie przyciski ?
<Galahad> :D
<gtriderxc> te pomaranczowe
<gtriderxc> nasz sklep, kim jestesmy itd
<gtriderxc> zaraz pod grafiką
<Galahad> a to u mnie ok
<Galahad> widze są pomarańczowe
<gtriderxc> dzięki
<gtriderxc> no ja testowałem na xp
<Galahad> mam epiphany webkit
<gtriderxc> ale kumpel mi przed chwilą napisał
<Galahad> moze ktos parawdzi na geko
<gtriderxc> ze mu na xp wyskakują jakies białe pola pod przyciskami
<Galahad> a co maił za przegladarkę ?
<Galahad> miał*
<lisu> stoch na 1 miejscu, mazurka grają
<gtriderxc> a widzisz nie spytałem;P zaraz sie dowiem
<Galahad> zw ..wracam o 12 :D
<Galahad> gtriderxc, spytaj o przegladarkę moja epiphany webkit akceptuje wszystko :>
<lisu> kuźwa ten mazurek był ładniejszy od mazurka z wykonaniem edyty
<gtriderxc> w sensie "ładniejszy?:)"
<lisu> gtriderxc: w sensie: jak jest coś ładniejsze od czegoś, to znaczy, ze to coś bardziej sie podoba od tego drugiego czegoś
<gtriderxc> ok:)
<wujek> Jaka przeglądarka jest najlepsza na Linuksa ? Musi pobierać mało ramu i być najlepsza do takiego sprzętu jak E5300 i 2GB Ram. Jakie polecacie ?
<Galahad> ale długo się ładuje
<Galahad> w czym to pisałeś gtriderxc ?
<lisu> wujek: lynks, linx, lynx, links
<gtriderxc> z palca
<gtriderxc> a czemu?
<gtriderxc> *pytasz czemu w sensie?
<wujek> jaka linx ? Opera czy FF ?
<Nerihsa> opera
<gtriderxc> FF ale testowałem na Operze, IE FF
<gtriderxc> i Chromium
<Galahad> są grafiki przy adresach wykrzaczone
<wujek> Jaki jest skrót na pokazanie kostki pulpitu ? To brać FF ?
<gtriderxc> tak
<ntat> Jak zaktualizowac Lenny do Sid`a, bo na tym Lenny, to jakieś starocie same;]
<Pabl0Escobar> ania: jedyne co widzę to : GConf-CRITICAL /var/lib/samba/usershares
<Pabl0Escobar> coś może z sambą zrób (wyłącz jeżeli nie używasz)
<Szatan> wujek: alt + f4?
<wujek> ej
<wujek> Już mam kostkę, co do przeglądarki FF biorę, ale mam wątpliwości co do FF4.
<wujek> Z tą akceleracją
<snopek> Bing może kopiować wyniki wyszukiwania Googla :D
<snopek> wujek epiphany zainstaluj
<wujek> Czemu ?
<wujek> Mam pytanie. Jakie efekty Compiza ustawić do 9400GT ?
<Psotnick> jakie chcesz :)
<snopek> tak mozęsz też podać publicznei co s tego wyszło możę sie komuś przydać :D
<wujek> Na chwilkę się wyloguje.
<snopek> ok idę do pracy do 1:00 mam zmiane
<snopek> cześć :>
<gtriderxc> snopek: "Bing może kopiować wyniki wyszukiwania Googla :D" - chyba czytamy te same wiadomosci
<julek> czesc
<wujek> Nie działają mi drgające okna.
<qrq> ...
<qrq> To dobrze
<wujek> No chce je włączyć a mam włączone a nie drgają
<qrq> Po co komu drgające okna?
<qrq> :)
<wujek> Zobaczyć o co w tym chodzi.
<termi> a skąd wiesz że ci nie drgają?
<qrq> No o co chodzi, na drgają i tyle :D
<wujek> Bo ustawiam na włączone i nic z oknami się nie dzieje.
<wujek> Tylko w powiększeniu okienka to widać.
<qrq> Powinna być jeszcze opcja cukierkowatości
<qrq> :D
<qrq> W Windowsie cukierkowatość jest zintergowana z systemem
<wujek> Dobra, nie chce mi się bawić z tym. Ustawię do swoich upodobań.
<wujek> Aero w 7 to prawie KDE
<qrq> KDE to obciąŻacz procesora
<wujek> skąd wiesz ?
<qrq> Bo wiem jak u mnie się sprawuje :D
<qermit> ania: pokash focie
<julek> ooo... widze, ze jakies pr0 hax0rskie tematy
<qrq> Używam lxde
<wujek> Dla lekkości ? :D
<qrq> Nie, dla puszystości :D
<termi> wujek obstawiam że źle cos ustawiłes :P
<ania> nie ma mowy
<julek> ania: bo masz wąsy?:)
<ania> dobre odstepy :)
<ania> haha jasne
<wujek> termi: Podać skriny ?
<qrq> Ania jesteś z UK?
<termi> wujek: nie dzięki
<termi> i tak nie mam czasu teraz
<termi> :)
<wujek> aha
<wujek> E tam. Zostane przy zwykłym Compizie + Kostka pulpitu i efekty powiększania okien.
<ania12lat> u mnie tam kde działa wybitnie, dopóki te super demony sie nie wysrają i nie zajmą wszystkich zasobów :f
<ania> tak uk
<qrq> Jak ktoś lubi cukierki :)
<gtriderxc> do jutra
<winter> jukej
<wujek> Jeśli mam Radiówe+Adapter poe a tera będzie zmiana na IPv6 to będę sprzęt szprzedawać ?
<jacekowski> moze
<jacekowski> ale zmiana na ipv6 potrwa jeszcze kilka lat
<Dreadlish> winter: a po co? to przecież jest inna warstwa osi
<ania> haha
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: zalezy od sprzetu
<winter> Dreadlish:
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: czesc tego co daja do niektorych internetow robi rozne routingi i takie
<winter> ?
<wujek> Jeśli mam Radiówe+Adapter poe a tera będzie zmiana na IPv6 to będę sprzęt zmieniać* ? sieć mam z abp.pl
<winter> a ja sobie już używam miredo
<jacekowski> wujek: to zalezy od tego co to dokladnie jest
<Szatan> http://www.forum.tweaks.pl/Uczen-zawieszony-za-PHP-t595.html
<winter> szkoda tylko, że dyndns nie wspiera jeszze ipv6
<jacekowski> wujek: ale zmiana na ipv6 potrwa przynajmniej kilka lat
<Dreadlish> winter: wystarczy sobie binda postawić i wydelegować adresy
<Dreadlish> winter: i nie trzeba ddnsa
<wujek> Mam tak Antena i z niej kabel lan do adapter poe 12v i z niego do PC do karty która obsługuje ipv6
<jacekowski> wujek: to wimax?
<winter> Dreadlish: aleś ty mondry
<winter> poczytam o tym
<winter> Dreadlish: a zrobiłeś tak?
<Dreadlish> winter: tak.
<Dreadlish> winter: dreadlish.co.cc na ipv6 - neostrada 100%
<wujek> Antena  z nazwą AntenaBOX czy a adapter poe nie wiem czy wimac
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> to sie dowiedz
<monter> siema ;P
<jacekowski> bo bez konkretnej informacji co masz to gowno wiadomo
<Dreadlish> wujek: to stary będziesz musiał sprzęta zmieniać
<winter> Dreadlish: icmp_seq=11 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<Dreadlish> wujek: albo przynajmniej firmware
<Dreadlish> winter: wait
<wujek> Na jaki ?
<jacekowski> wujek: a skad mamy wiedziec
<jacekowski> wujek: zalezy od tego co tam masz
<jacekowski> wujek: jaka to technologia
<jacekowski> bo to wyglada na wimax
<jacekowski> ale nie jestem pewien
<jacekowski> wiec na serio, dowiedz sie co to dokladnie
<jacekowski> albo nie zawracaj dupy
<winter> Dreadlish: cosik nie działa
<Dreadlish> winter: ale na ipv6 :D
<winter> ping6
<Dreadlish> wait
<bikstopa> szatan: lol
<wujek> Antene konfigurowali na WWW. moze mam mikrotik ?
<jacekowski> bo rownie dobrze moglbys przyjsc z pytaniem "mam cos z kolkami, czy moge tym jechac po autostradzie"
<jacekowski> wujek: moze tak a moze nie
<Dreadlish> może coś się zrąbało przy bindzie ;d
<Dreadlish> ale ipków nie zmieniało
<winter> no widzisz
<wujek> Poszukam w necie. Podam nazwy i ok.
<Dreadlish> winter: a masz skonfigurowane na ipv6? :D
<winter> ale pom,ysł dobry
<winter> ping6 www.kame.net
<winter> icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=887 ms
<winter> icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=284 ms
<winter> itd
<Dreadlish> winter: u mnie to tylko resolvi
<Dreadlish> thc_flow z bimbrowni/trollowni mówi że u niego pinguje :D
<winter> Dreadlish: a masz miredo czy jak
<Dreadlish> winter: a co to jest? :D
<winter> tunelik ipv6 w v4
<Dreadlish> winter: ja to mam na net-toolsach i iproute2
<Dreadlish> winter: a spinguj sixxs.net
<winter> pinguje
<Dreadlish> no to wtf
<winter> Atari Teenage Riot/2002 - Redefine The Enemy/Atari_Teenage_Riot_-_not_your_business_(radio_versi.mp3
<Dreadlish> winter: a spinguj 2001:270:25:36f::2
<winter> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3008ms
<wujek> AntenaBox 18 MMCX(jakaś karta w środku. właśnie nią konfigurowali WWW) ---------Zasilacz POE 24V 1A---------------------RTL8111C/D(L) chip (100mbit)
<winter> Dreadlish: libisz warcrafta 3?
<Dreadlish> winter: a żebym w niego grał
<winter> :<
<winter> w tym wieku powinieneś grać dużo w gry a nie chakierować
<winter> j/k do what ya want to
<Dreadlish> winter: sorry, mnie gry nie kręcą - czasem można w coś pograć, ale na wowa nie mam : - kasy (abonament) - łącza (ściągać całości tego gówna mi sie nie chce) - czasu i chęci (wiadomo)
<wujek> i pójdzie IPv6 na wyżej wymienionym sprzęcie ?
<winter> nie wow tylko wc3 przez vpna ;-)
<Dreadlish> wujek: jak ma to w firmware v6 to tak, jak nie to powinni wydać poprawkę
<Dreadlish> winter: niet
<Dreadlish> dobra tam
<Dreadlish> ale i tak nie chce mi sie ściągać cłości teog wszystkiego
<winter> to nie
<wujek> Dreadlish: dzięki za info
<Dreadlish> winter: teraz mnie spinguj, bo już pingi do kame chodzą mi :D
<wujek> Czy trzeba zaktualizować stery do sieciówy w Linux bo Gigabyte właśnie wydało nowe.
<winter> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3008ms
<Dreadlish> wujek: nie.
<Dreadlish> winter: no to masz durne łącze
<Dreadlish> winter: albo ja głupi komp
<winter> ping6 -c 4 dreadlish.co.cc
<wujek> A czemu nie ?
<winter> icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=273 ms
<winter> icmp_seq=2 ttl=63 time=128 ms
<winter> idu
<termi> wujek: a czemu tak?
<Dreadlish> winter: no :D
<Dreadlish> znaczy się że nie wiem co zrobiłem ale działa
<jacekowski> wujek: dziala - nie ruszac
<winter> co zrobiłeś?
<winter> acha :-D
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to nic nie zrobiłem
<wujek> Dobra. A co do Unity podoba wam się ?
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakiś dobry, prosty w konfiguracji mailserver?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: postfix
<winter> a teraz powiec jak to z bindem zrobić
<Dreadlish> winter: robisz normalnie jak binda
<Dreadlish> winter: tylko dodajesz rekord AAAA
<Dreadlish> :D
<winter> rekord AAAA?
<Dreadlish> A = v4, AAAA = v6
<Dreadlish> :D
<winter> ach
<winter> to się pobawię
<wujek> Jak skonfigurować Evolution do WindowsLive ?
<kklimonda> wujek: jeżeli to normalny serwer pocztowy to tak jak wszystkie inne
<KelThuzad> mam problem skopiowalem theme shell do gnome-shell ale jak robie alt+f2 i wpisuje restart to nie zmienia sie wyglad
<KelThuzad> ??
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: może złą komendę wpisujesZ?
<Szatan> kklimonda: jestes na pingwinku? :>
<kklimonda> Szatan: gdzie?
<Szatan> kklimonda: no na linuksie
<kklimonda> Szatan: no a na czym miałbym być? ;)
<Szatan> kklimonda: na FreeBSD :>
<Szatan> kklimonda: http://ix.io/1s0 skompilujesz?
<kklimonda> x86 czy amd64?
<Szatan> x86
<KelThuzad> kklimonda: ale co moge zle wpisywac tam trzeba tylko przekopiowac pliki
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: nie pisz mi na priva, tutaj więcej osób może na to patrzeć
<kklimonda> Szatan: daj mi sekundę
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: w temacie powinno być napisane jak go zainstalować, jak nie działa to może "restart" nie jest komendą gnome-shell?
<kklimonda> Szatan: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/~kklimonda/a.out
<Szatan> kklimonda: zsh: brak dostępu: ./a.out
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> przyszedłem trolić
<Szatan> Wizard: witaj Czarodzieju
<Szatan> Wizard: chcesz trollic?
<kklimonda> $ file /home/kklimonda/public_html/a.out
<Wizard> Szatan: witaj Belzebubie
<kklimonda> /home/kklimonda/public_html/a.out: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<kklimonda> Szatan: ^
<julek> Wizard: czesc!
<Wizard> kklimonda: a.out?!
<Wizard> julek: siema!
<Wizard> kklimonda: to nie umarło w poprzednim wieku? :>
<julek> Wizard: ja tez przylazłem trolić
<kklimonda> Wizard: gcc domyślnie taką nazwę daje jak się własnej nie poda
<Wizard> aaa
<Wizard> o to chodzi
<kklimonda> Szatan: może jednak amd64? ;)
<Wizard> myślałem, że macie dość dynamicznego linkowania i robicie ubuntu a.out
<Wizard> bym się przyłączył ;)
<Szatan> kklimonda: dziwne albo karta w termialu sie zamyka lub wywala blad
<Wizard> to ja wam coś pokażę
<Wizard> japko:~ mati$ file a.out
<Wizard> a.out: Mach-O executable ppc
<Wizard> :>
<Szatan> Wizard: jestes trollem? wlaz na irc.6irc.net kanal #polska ;d
<Wizard> 1. nie będziesz miał sieci poza freenode
<julek> dam wam screena
<Wizard> a daj
<Wizard> janka aż z wrażenia wywaliło
<Enlik> :)
<julek> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/02/zrzut_ekranu1.png
<Wizard> nie podoba mi się ta ikona w prawym dolnym rogu
<Wizard> przeszedłeś na złą stronę mocy?
<kklimonda> KDE ma strasznie brzydkie ikony
<kklimonda> i ten standardowy temat też nie jest zbyt ładny
<julek> brzydkie to sa te domyslne z 3.5
<Wizard> kklimonda: chodziło mi o to, że to logo gentoo
<Wizard> :/
<kklimonda> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46-w09.png tutaj strasznie to widać ;)
<kklimonda> brzydkie ikony, brzydki temat, i brzydko zrobiona aplikacja ;)
<Szatan> julek: 4.6?
<kklimonda> Wizard: wiem, ale dzień byłby zmarnowany gdybym nie mógł na kde ponarzekać ;)
<Wizard> julek: czasem z sentymentem wspominam kde3, którego odejście sprawiło, że polibiłem gnoma
<julek> Szatan: 3.5
<Wizard> no
<julek> Wizard: ja tez teraz gnoma uzywam
<Psotnick> a ja fluxa
<julek> w sumie kde3 nie widzialem chyba z 2 lata
<Psotnick> i uważam, że jest brzydki, ale od KDE i Gnome lepszy :D
<Wizard> julek: jakiś wariat robi paczki dla ubu
<Psotnick> tu wszystko można
<julek> i jakos tak jak wlaczylem to nie chce mi sie tego wszystkiego ustawiac
<julek> Wizard: to jest ubuntu
<Wizard> Psotnick: co ty porównujesz?
<Wizard> julek: mhm
<Wizard> zasugerowałem się pedalskim logo gentoo :)
<Psotnick> Wizard: a co mam porównywać?
<julek> heh
<Wizard> flux to wm, kde i gnome to zestawu libów i programów
<julek> mi sie nie chce teraz gentoo bawic
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/kde2.bmp
<Wizard> to se zrób
<Psotnick> wisi mi to :D
<Nerihsa> BMP!?
<Wizard> ta, ksnapshot nie umiał wtedy robić innych
<kklimonda> stary screenshot ;)
<Enlik> 23:28 < Wizard> nie podoba mi się ta ikona w prawym dolnym rogu
<Wizard> w lewym, kuwa, w lewym!
<Enlik> Hmm, Wizard, na drugim prawym :) a ja szukalem i szukałem
<julek> Wizard: a w ogole zapomnialem o tym twoim kde
<Wizard> julek: ono wymaga jeszcze dopracowania
<julek> Wizard: zrobie sobie moze teraz na ubuntu
<Wizard> ale powinno śmigać
<julek> mi sie nie chcialo cos kompilowac...:(
<julek> jesli teraz mi sie uda, to bede mial na tym ubuntu 3 wersje kde:)
<Wizard> julek: ja to na ppc robiłem, mam tu takiego złoma żony, ale na nim wszystkie uniksy ssą
<Wizard> ma zrypane acpi :/
<julek> poprawiales tam cos od czasu jak ostatnio wysylales?
<Wizard> i nie chce mi się go włączać, bo się centos na nim 6 minut bootuje
<julek> tzn to kde
<Wizard> nie, nie miałem czasu
<Wizard> a teraz mam sesję
<julek> ja mam gdzies tamte zrodla, to moze posiedze
<julek> heh... ja nie mam...
<Wizard> dzisiaj mi się przypomniało o tym
<Wizard> a co się stało?
<julek> :)
<Wizard> obroniłeś się, czy cię wyjebali?
<julek> no porazka troche...
<julek> nie wywalili... mam czas do konca marca niby...
<julek> a ostatnio zdawalem ciekawy egzamin...
<Wizard> skreślili z listy?
<julek> ustny oczywiscie, u takiego dziada
<Wizard> i?
<Wizard> julek: pm?
<Wizard> nie będziemy tu śmiecić
<KelThuzad> mam pytanie jak wpisuje komende gnome-shel --replace to mam caly czarny ekran i kilka ikonek ale zamazanych
<Wizard> gnome-shell jest zjebane i jeszcze nie ukazało się oficjalne wydanie
<Wizard> i podejrzewam, że jak się już ukaże, to nic mu to w zjebaniu nie pomoże ;)
<KelThuzad> dzieki
<Wizard> spoko, polecam się na przyszłość
<Wizard> a tak serio, sprawdź logi
<tomek_> czesc mam problemik przy odpaleniu z livecd ubuntu 10.10 :/ moze ktos poradzi ?
<tomek_> Wiz skonczyliscie juz?
<Nerihsa> skonkretyzuj
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: a dział ci, zanim zacząłeś grzebać w wyglącie?
<kklimonda> działał*
<KelThuzad> nie
<tomek_> poczekam chwile az Kel skonczy
<KelThuzad> wykasowale cale gnome-shell i ponownie zainstalowalem ale zawsze tak juz bylo
<kklimonda> tomek_: nie czekaj, tylko pisz
<tomek_> ok
<tomek_> teraz jestem na LiveCD odpalone na innym komputerze,
<tomek_> ta sama cd tez odpaliła sie na innym kompie
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: gnome-shell ciągle nie jest na etapie kiedy można go bezproblemowo używać - może źle ci się zainstalował, może złą wersję wybrałeś, może masz źle wspieraną kartę graficzną - wiele może być powodów dla których nie działa.
<tomek_> ale mam komputer 3 już i wkładam cd botooje z cd
<tomek_> pokazuje sie taka mala ikonka na dole na srodku i taki ludzik
<KelThuzad> a jak to sprawdzam na wiryalnej maszynie to tez moze to byc tym spowodowane
<kklimonda> tomek_: ludzik?
<tomek_> tak
<kklimonda> KelThuzad: prawie na pewno
<kklimonda> tomek_: musisz pokazać, jak ten ludzik wygląda
<tomek_> na samym początku botowania z cd pokazuje się na dole ekranu taka ikonka jakby pendrive i obok niej taki ludzik biały hehe
<KelThuzad> kurcze nawet przetestestowac tego nie mozna :)
<KelThuzad> a boje sie o orginal :)
<kklimonda> tomek_: no to się zawsze pojawia
<tomek_> tak
<kklimonda> tomek_: no i co sie dzieje na 3. komputerze?
<tomek_> potem znika/mrygnie szybko ekran i pojawia się kreska w lewym górnym rogu, pomryga i potem
<tomek_> znika kreska i albo dvd ładuje dalej system albo ekran sie wyłącza i  jest napis "brak sygnału"
<tomek_> ale laduje juz bez ekranu
<tomek_> dvd cos czyta - bez ekranu
<tomek_> lub wszystko siada i tylko jest włączony komputer
<tomek_> :)
<kklimonda> tomek_: kiedy pojawi się ludzik wciśnij spację, i wybierz w opcjach safe graphics mode
<tomek_> ok a moze byc przyczyna ze jest w tym kompie radeon 9800?
<kklimonda> nie wiem
<tomek_> ok
<tomek_> tylko trochę potrwa zanim odpalę ponownie ubu i wrócę :)
<tomek_> ale ide sprawdzić
<tomek_> dzięki kklimonda
<tomek_> stop transmition ;)
<czester> winter: pong
<czester> Siema
<winter> czester: ping6
<winter> jak tam
<wujek> Grałem w HL:OpFor i już walczyłem z GeneWorm. Ale jak rozbroiłem bombę jądrową to głupi dziad G-Man grzebał przy niej:mad:
<Nox1> jak dludo moze trwac sudo make w Kompilacji jądra z paczki
<Nox1> ?
<bialy663> lata
<Nox1> powaznie pytam?
<bialy663> jakies 15 min
<Nox1> juz  z 20 leci
<kklimonda> to pytanie nie ma sensu, bo czas kompilacji jest i tak zależny od twojego sprzetu
<kklimonda> pełna paczka ubuntu, na serwerach LP, buduje sie ponad 7 godzin
<Nox1> jest przy C [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ to daleko jeszcze?
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> Nox1: na LP możesz obejrzeć logi z budowy każdej paczki, zobacz sobie tam na jakim etapie jesteś
<kklimonda> kernel jest tutaj https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Nox1> do rana sie zrobi mysle:)
<Nox1> moze karta tv mi zacznie dzialac
<kklimonda> a po co budujesz samemu zamiast paczkę ściągnąć?
<Nox1> myslalem ze tak bedzie lepiej:) nie wiem co jnstaluje sie z paczki
<Dreadlish> po polsku - wszystko co możliwe
<kklimonda> Nox1: a co ma się instalować?
<Dreadlish> ja czekam aż coś spierdziele
<Nox1> zrobione
<office> gowno
<office> panowie
<qermit> kklimonda: gdzie są chłopy wszystkie?
<kklimonda> qermit: środek tygodnia, wszyscy śpią ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: kto śpi ten śpi ;d
<qermit> Dreadlish: ale ty nie jesteś ChłOpem
<Dreadlish> qermit: no
<ntat> Skąd można pobrać Debian Sid?
<ntat> Nigdzie go nie mogę znaleźć...
<kklimonda> ntat: nie da się pobrać debiana sid
<ntat> Kurczę, już się gubię z tymi wersjami Debiana
<kklimonda> ntat: ściągnij squeeze, i zrób upgrade
<ntat> Zainstalowałem Lenny, ale ma tak stare pakiety, że szkoda...;]
<kklimonda> ntat: no, to current stable
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ściągnij netinstalla testinga, zrób expert install i wybierz repo - prościej
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no, też można
<ntat> Która wersja jest aktualizowana na bieżąco?
<kklimonda> ntat: sid
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ja spadam
<Dreadlish> nq
<ntat> kklimonda, a squeeze to jaka wersja?
<kklimonda> ntat: testing, to co za parę dni stanie się stable
<ntat> rc=squeeze?
<ntat> Aktualna wersja Squeeze netinstall to RC2
<ntat> Z tych wszystkich podziałów wychodzi, że jak chcesz mieć stabilny system to masz stare pakiety - innej możliwości nie ma
<ntat> pozostałe wersje to albo testowe albo niestabilne, choć dla mnie to oba znaczą to samo;)
<kklimonda> testing jest bardziej stabilny
<ntat> Chciałem mieć odpowiednik Ubuntu 10.10 tyle, że Debiana
<ntat> Bo na słabszym kompie Ubuntu nie rusza
<kklimonda> gdyby tak się dało to Ubuntu nigdy by nie powstało
<kklimonda> Ubuntu to to samo co debian - po prostu nie instaluj gnome
<kklimonda> chyba, że masz antyk na którym po prostu ubuntu nie rusza
<kklimonda> a w obecnym układzie nie da się mieć stabilnego systemu, i nowych pakietów
<ntat> kklimonda, Tyle że u mnie nie rusza, po instalacji monitor wygasza i tyle
<ntat> a Debian ładnie chodzi, tylko te pakiety
<ntat> a jak chcę coś doinstalowac, to nie ma w repozytoriach Lenny
<kklimonda> to zrób upgrade do testing
<ntat> kklimonda, testing czyli Squeeze?
<Biszkopcik> 0th
<ntat> Teraz już nie zrobie, bo zainstalowałem ubunu mini, więc od podstaw muszę zainstalować Debiana
<kklimonda> ntat: tak - ale jak skonfigurujesz apta by zawsze ściągał z testing paczki, to z czasem będziesz dostawał wszystkie aktualizacje.
<kklimonda> ntat: ponoć ci ubuntu nie działało?
<kklimonda> ntat: jak ci działa mini, to go zostaw
<ntat> kklimonda, no właśnie o mini mówiłem
<ntat> że zainstalowało się, ale przy pierwszym uruchomieniu już wygasił mi się monitor
<ntat> to samo miałem gdy wczesnie próbowałem odpalić Lubuntu
<kklimonda> ntat: no to usuń splash, dodaj quiet i nomodeset i zobacz czy pójdzie.
<ntat> kklimonda, w grubie jest opcja rescue - nawet ona nie działa
<ntat> zdążę przeczytać tylko że jakiś proces kill i znika
<ntat> ;)
<kklimonda> no to jak mówię, dodaj nomodeset
<ntat> nomodeset, co to?
<kklimonda> wyłącza kms
<kklimonda> a jak chcesz wiedzieć co to kms, to googlnij ;)
<NightWish`> urwa!
<kklimonda> hej hej NightWish`, co tam u ciebie?
<NightWish`> pijanam
<ntat> kklimonda, plymouth process killed by kill, coś takiego mam i wtedy znika obraz
<kklimonda> ntat: co to za sprzęt?
<ntat> kklimonda, stary komp
<ntat> procek to amd 890MHz
<ntat> 128 MB ramu
<kklimonda> ntat: zobacz czy wystartuje z init=/bin/sh
<ntat> kklimonda, teraz to nawet nie mogę się dostac do grupa
<ntat> chyba jednak wrócę do Debiana, tyle  że Squeeze
<ntat> kklimonda, a wiesz może czy Squeeze obsługuje EXT4?
<ntat> Bo w Lenny to można sobie tylko o tym pomarzyć
<kklimonda> ntat: powinien
<ntat> Ok, lecę
<ntat> dzięki i tymczasem
<ntat> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-03
<drakhan> Pamięta ktoś może jak się nazywał ten artysta, co między innymi projekty do zespołu Tool robił?
<drakhan> Ok, mam. Chet Zar
<naryfa> bry
<naryfa> no, wszyscy spio
<naryfa> wstawac barbarzyncy
<naryfa> idziemy na sniadanie
<naryfa> !
<naryfa> hyhy
<naryfa> dryń dryń
<kklimonda> huh 16 packets transmitted, 13 received, 18% packet loss, time 15011ms
<lisu> witam
<tar-gz> lisu: Cześć ;-)
<Matan[M]> bry
<tar-gz> Che
<Wizard> cześć placki
<Szatan> Wizard: czesc 2.2250738585072011e-308
<Wujek> Siema
<m477> jem koks ;-)
<m477> jem koks ;-)
<qrq> Hello to the people around the world
<shpaq> mornin'
<banex> hi
<komp> Hi
<Wizard> Szatan: chcesz, żeby mi się kompilator wysrał?
<Wizard> :>
<skoruppa> yo ppl
<Szatan> Wizard: yep
<Szatan> Wizard: moja bron na javowcow
<m477> ?
<m477> jaka
<Szatan> 2.2250738585072011e-308
<banex> sranie w kompilator
<komp> podpowiedzcie chce zmienić zeby x i _ były poprawej stronie -> wszedłem System>Preferencję> wygląd i tam sa przykladowe okienka i w nich z prawej strony X i _ ale nie działa :P
<m477> w ogole to czemu developerzy taka 'inowacje' wprowadzili ze x i _ jest po lewej>
<m477> ?
<komp> w aple tak jest chyba
<komp> apple
<komp> zeby innaczej
<komp> ;)
<komp> bo wtedy lepiej :D
<komp> jak z telefonami to aparat to jakis os
<kklimonda> m477: bo to się ładnie komponuje z Unity
<m477> chyba malo kto uzywa tego unity
<komp> urczę coś nie idzie migracja
<komp> wcześniej sie udało poklikałem iwskoczylo
<komp> :P
<m477> złopołowite dusze
<komp> ale login - nie ma lipy :)
<komp> co to oznacza?
<m477> :>
<m477> bez lipy Panowie ;)
<komp> powiedział byś jak zrobić x z prawej strony
<komp> :D
<m477> nie wiem mam z lewej
<komp> dobra
<komp> spoko
<kaitoon> jak zadeklarować macierz w C za pomocą Calloc ?
<Szatan> kaitoon: idz na ##c
<ntat> Paczka niby przygotowana dla architektury 386 - debian-squeeze-di-rc2-i386-netinst.iso a podczas instalacji instaluje się kernel-i686 :|
<kklimonda> no i?
<ntat> kklimonda, no i to jest powód dlaczego nie chce mi ruszyć system
<ntat> to samo się dzieje co z ubuntu
<kklimonda> ntat: wątpię
<ntat> czyli monitor się wygasza i nie ładuje się
<ntat> kklimonda, ja nie mam 686, co najwyżej 586
<kklimonda> no ale jeżeli to problem, to na pewno debian ma też starszy kernel
<kklimonda> s/starszy/dla starszych procesorów/
<ntat> kklimonda, no, tylko ja nie miałem możiwości wyboru kernela
<ntat> kklimonda, a może to dlatego że wybrałem ext4 zamiast ext3?
<kklimonda> to uruchom instalację w trybie expert
<kklimonda> nie widzę związku
<kklimonda> ale też instalator nie powinien ci instalować kernela 686, jeżeli go nie wspiera procesor
 * Mike_St wita wszystkich :)
<monter> Siema
<Mike_St> hej
<Monter> jest ktos tu ?:D
<m477> nie :D
<Monter> o :D
<rafiksx> nie, jestes sam ;)
<banex> sam jak palec
<tar-gz> sam jak  wacek w krainie wacków
<Monter> Dredlish wbija :D
<Monter> nie bêde sam ;p\
<Dreadlish> siema eniu
<Dreadlish> qermit: co tak ci przekliniak przerywa czasem?
<Mike_St> :)
<tar-gz> zaraz bede instalował na innej partycji aptosida z KDE
<ntat> kklimonda, jest lista do wyboru
<ntat> 2.6 czy 2.6.32-5, które nowsze?
<ntat> oba 486:)
<Wujek> Jakie będzie jądro w Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<tar-gz> wujek 2.6.49
<Wujek> To te najnowsze ?
<Szatan> tar-gz: ja czekam na 2.6.6.6 :D
<tar-gz> Wujek: najnowsze jest 2.6.37
<kajka> Wujku, w chwili obecnej wydano 2.6.38 RC3.
<tar-gz> wydano juz 28?
<tar-gz> 38*
<kajka> Z tego, co widzę na kernel.org niedługo wyjdzie.
<kajka> Ale w testowych wydaniach 11.04 pewnie jest jeszcze 2.6.37.
<Wujek> Czy dla was Unity jest lepsze niż Gnome ?
<manishe> siem z rana
<Wizard> Wujek: nie jest i nie będzie
<Wizard> po kombinacjach z badziewiem w stylu kde4, netbook-remix i innych, dochodzę do wniosku, że gnome to jednak dobra rzecz
<kajka> Też jestem za Gnome.
<Wujek> A czemu ? Dla mnie jak tego bocznego paska nie da się zmniejszyć i zrobić autoukrywania to nie wchodzę do Unity.
<kajka> Chociaż z Unity nie korzystałem.
<Wizard> a temu, że przyzwyczaiłem się do starego makowego i geosowego podejścia do pulpitu
<Wizard> abstrakcja okien również mnie zadowala i nie widzę potrzeby mieć terminala i zegarka w pełnym ekranie
<kajka> Dla mnie Unity wygląda jak przerośnięty telefon.
<Wizard> kajka++
<Wujek> Co powyłączać w programach startowych bo u mnie na dobrym komputerze system włącza sie 22 sekundy.
<Wizard> nie ująłbym tego ładniej
<ania12lat> kde4 > Wizard
<ania12lat> >:
<Dreadlish> Wujek: 22 sekundy - loool co tak szybko? :D
<Wujek> Po formacie w 5-7 sekund się włączał.
<Dreadlish> Wujek: to co nawaliłeś
<Wujek> Może stery od grafiki albo jakieś update.
<ania12lat> ricuj!
<Dreadlish> Wujek: jak to ubuntu to wywal to w szło
<Monter> Dreadlish: !!!@
<Wujek> Mam Ubuntu właśnie
<Dreadlish> Monter: masz jakiś problem?
<Dreadlish> Wujek: no to współczucie
<Wizard> o, nowe, nieznane trole
<Monter> Dreadlish: siedze obok ciebie, to jest problemem ; SD
<Dreadlish> Wizard: montera urwe
<Wujek> A czemu ?
 * PoKrAk powoli sie przymierza, zeby ibuntu w diabły wywalić
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: wywal w diabły - zajmij się diabłem aka fbsd
<PoKrAk> nie albo debian z e17 albo pinguyos e17
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> co sie tak wszyscy podniecają e17?
<Dreadlish> tosz to niepraktyczne i mulące
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: sam jestes mulący :) :P
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: sorry - u mnei muli :D
<PoKrAk> wcale nie muli wrecz przeciwnie
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: i zawala jakieś 50mb ramu więcej niż openbox
<PoKrAk> przeca tl lajtowe srodowisko
<Dreadlish> i jest brzydszy
<Dreadlish> i ma do dupy theme
<Wujek> Jakie programy wyłączyć żeby nie startowały razem z systemem /
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: moze nie umiesz go ustawić :)
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: poza tym żeby wrzucić ecomorpha musiałem repo zmieniać
<Monter> el;wdgk ;dsg
<Monter> ;
<Mike_St> Wujek: jestem przykladem wtornego lenia :)
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: na enlightenment sa tylko jedne słuszne repo packages.enlightenment.org
<Mike_St> sorry za takie slowa, ale zadajesz tak banalne pytania, ze szkoda gadac. Masa jest o tym postow na forach. na forum.ubuntu.pl rowniez
<PoKrAk> i masz tam i e17 i ecomorph
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: no i właśnie tu jest ten problem ;p
<Dreadlish> poza tym openbox lepszy
<Wujek> No bo boję się że coś zmajstruję. Właśnie tydzień od instalacji i pierwszy problem z 22 sekundowym włączaniem systemu.
<PoKrAk> zaden problem chyba ze ktos jest mega smierdzacym leniem
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: no wiesz - ja jestem leniwy, dlatego nigdy nie formatuje /home
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: heh to powinienes na wizgrozie jechac
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: wal się pan
<Dreadlish> poza tym twój ircname wygląda na to że to Ty jednak pownieneś
<PoKrAk> :D
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<Dreadlish> koniec flame zakończony porozumieniem i git majonezik
<PoKrAk> heh ja jade i na windzie i na linuxie heh zreszta z serwerami mam tak samo
<Wujek> Ja też Windows 7 i Linux
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja mam tylko jeden komputer z windowsem
<Dreadlish> a drugi windows został zakopany przez gruba
<PoKrAk> hmm na biurku mam 2x linux raz windows + monitor i klawka do kvm z serwerami linux windows :)
<Wujek> Ile wam się uruchamia system ?
<PoKrAk> masłe centrum sterowania wszechswiatem
<PoKrAk> wujek w sam raz tyle zeby sobie tym głowy nie zaprzatac
<PoKrAk> choc podniesienie klastra na windowsie zajmuje mi ok 20 -40 minut
<PoKrAk> ale to zmartwienie dla userów nie dla mnie
<Wujek> A pomoże ktoś mi w przyśpieszeniu uruchamia.
<PoKrAk> Wujek: wez sie troche w garsc poszukaj odpowiedzi w necie troche samodzielności
<PoKrAk> na zachete masz linka http://www.google.pl/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+przy%C5%9Bpieszenie+startu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4bjn6jm> (at www.google.pl)
<Mike_St> Wujek: nie musisz wszystkiego wiedziec :) wystarczy, ze bedziesz widzial gdzie masz wiedzy szukac. google Twoim przyjacielem hehehe
<PoKrAk> wujek sie zmył
<rafiksx> obrazil sie ;)
<Mike_St> eee
<Wujek> Wyłączyłem przypadkiem
<tar-gz> Panowie jak zapisac plik w  vimie?
<Mike_St> damn!
<Szatan> tar-gz: :w
<Kajka> ESC. Potem wpisz :w
<Szatan> tar-gz: http://vim.cba.pl/
 * PoKrAk nigdy nie lubił sobie utrudniać zycia zeby korzystac z vima
<Mike_St> PoKrAk: jak sie VIMa ogarnie to nie jest taki zly
<Mike_St> Kajka: po :w mozna podac nazwe pliku ;)
<PoKrAk> ale po co utrudniac sobie zycie jak jest mcedit i nano
<Mike_St> :wq zapisanie i wyjscie z vima :)
<Kajka> Wiem Mike_St ;). Jest jeszcze parę innych sposobów ;).
<Mike_St> no ja domyslam sie, ze wiesz ;)
<Mike_St> :]
 * PoKrAk sobie chyba urbanterrora na szakąs cwile odpali
<Mike_St> PoKrAk: co do edytorow - zalezy gdzie pracujesz. Czy pod shellem czy w srodowisku graficznym
<Mike_St> chociaz i dla gui jest gvim ;)
<PoKrAk> i tu i tu
<banex> vim rulez
<banex> ;[
<Mike_St> no nie jest zly ;)
<Mike_St> sam uzywam ;
<Mike_St> ;)
<Kajka> Chciałem zapoznać się z temat SSH... Czy są jakieś "drastyczne" różnice między SSH a OpenSSH. Które z nich zainstalować (do nauki)?
<banex> czego chcesz sie uczyc?
<Kajka> Zamierzam w domu postawić mały serwerek do magazynowania dancyh (na Ubuntu Server) i pomyślałem, że SSH może się przydać :).
<PoKrAk> sa ogromne bo zwykłe ssh jest niezwykłe
<PoKrAk> wymaga ofiar z kota i dziewicy
<banex> :)
<banex> Kajka: no napewno sie przyda, ale czego chcesz sie nauczyc?
<PoKrAk> hmm nastepny z kryzysem osobowosci :/
<banex> PoKrAk: ?
<PoKrAk> lub z sex czatu
<PoKrAk> bo mam babski nick a mowi w formie meskiej
<PoKrAk> :)
<banex> heheh
<banex> moze ma na nazwisko Kajka
<PoKrAk> taaaaa a jam anatol
<Wizard> Amol?
<Kajka> Jestem facetem, dla jasności ;>.
<PoKrAk> ehh z baku laku bym se łyknoł
<Wizard> myśleliście, że jakaś laska wejdzie na kanał o ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> ta a nicka masz takiego bo lubisz byc podrywanym przez innych facetów :P :D
<Kajka> Chodzi mi na razie o podstawy. Nigdy nie zapoznawałem się z tym tematem...
<PoKrAk> Wizard: myslenie wyłączyłem w zeszłym tygodniu
<Wizard> nawet jeśli jakaś laska używa ubuntu, to teraz jest w pracy, a po południu w kuchni
<Wizard> PoKrAk: sesja?
<Kajka> Nie mamy tu żadnych pań ;>?
<PoKrAk> Kajka: to zacznij od podstaw --> www.google.pl
<banex> albo wikipedia.pl
<PoKrAk> albo ubuntu.pl
<Kajka> Bardziej chodziło mi o poradę w wyborze SSH czy OpenSSH?
<banex> nie ubuntu nie
<Wizard> ubuntu.ru też jest wporzo
<PoKrAk> Kajka: to sa podstawy czyli instalujesz ssh i nic z nim nie robisz korzystasz jeno
<PoKrAk> hmm a to nie o samo ?? :D
<banex> Kajka: dlugopis czarny czy niebieski?
<PoKrAk> wiec ZANIM ZADASZ PYTANIE SPROBUJ NA NIE SAM/A ODPOWIEDZIEC
<Kajka> Dobra, dobra... Dzięki ;).
<lisu1> re
<lisu> kojarzy kto ekg2?
<PoKrAk> to taka maszyna co robi ping ????
<lisu> jak zalogowac sie do transportu w ekg2?
<banex> do czego?
<lisu> banex: po tym pytanie wnioskuję, ze nie masz pojęcia czym są transporty i ekg, więc nawet ci nie odpowiem
<banex> ;x
<Mike_St> ja pier... :) lenistwo sie szerzy wsrod tej mlodziezy
<Mike_St> :]
<PoKrAk> mało powiedziane
<Mike_St> lisu: a help`a masz w ekg2 :> ?
<Mike_St> jest wszystko ladnie wytlumaczone
<Mike_St> mailinglista tez jest :) mozesz arch. poczytac
<Mike_St> najlepiej podac wszystko na tacy...
<lisu> Mike_St: oczywiście, czytałem, słowa o logowaniu transportów nie ma, a na listach i forach mogę zacytować: "(...) ekg2 nie zostało stworzone dla bawienia się gg, tylko do komunikacji jabberowej (...)"
 * PoKrAk lubi patrzec jak torrenty sie sciagaja z predkoscia 2.5 MB/s
<Kajka> Ha!... A jednak w testowym wydaniu 11.04 jest już jądro 2.6.38-1 ;).
<banex> tylko jedno?
<julek> czesc
<Kajka> Hę ;>?
<ntat> kklimonda, no i jednak wybór systemu plików ext3/ext4 ma znaczenie w przypadku instalowanego jądra. Dla ext4 nie ma innego jądra jak tylko 686 a dla ext3 jest jeszcze 486:)
<ntat> Tzn., że 486 nie ma wkompilowanej obsługi ext4
<ntat> kklimonda, zaraz się okaże, czy to miało wpływ na to, że się system nie uruchamiał - kończę instalację:)
<Kajka> ntat, daj znać. Ja właśnie odpaliłem Daily Build z Live CD.
<Kajka> I tam jest jąderko 2.6.38.
<Kajka> Ktoś pisał, że w finalnej ma być 2.6.47?
<pip_> hej szybkie pytanie, da się przywrocic poczatkowe ustawienia dzwieku w jakis sposob?
<PoKrAk> reconfigure ??
<pip_> probowalem nie za wiele to dalo
<PoKrAk> wykasowac pliki konfiguracyjne ?? :D
<pip_> postawilem system na nogi z backupa i wszystko sie popieprzylo
<PoKrAk> usun dziek z opcja purge i zainstalluj na nowo
<PoKrAk> usun dziek z opcja purge i zainstalluj na nowo
<PoKrAk> usun dzwiek z opcja purge i zainstalluj na nowo
<pip> dzwiek jest, nie ma za to zadnej regulacji jak chce cos zrobic w system->preferencje->dzwiek to jest oczekiwanie na odpowiedz systemu dzwieku i wisi
<PoKrAk> moze ci nie ładuje ktoregos modułu
<pip> no wlasnie wyglada tak jakby nie ladowal
<PoKrAk> google -> twoja muzyka -> poszukiwanie jakie moduły
<pip> indicator-sound chyba standardowo sie ladowal, jest zainstalowany i nic
<PoKrAk> to załaduj go
<PoKrAk> tfu załadowany hmm kernel ten sam masz po odtworzeniu backupu
<PoKrAk> moze byc ze kernel nie teges
<pip> problemem sporym moze byc to ze partycje sa inaczej ulozone i oznakowane
<mati75> re
<pip> i wszystko konfigurowac od nowa? cholera ale to chyba jedyne wyjscie
<PoKrAk> jak odtwarzac backp to na taka sama konfiguracje
<winter> bry
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter> żółć
 * bikstopa w koncu dostal konto w msdnaa :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: Idz!
<winter> Szatan: jak tam mój łuteef
<bikstopa> co to za format SDC ? XD
<lisu> bikstopa: windowsa 7 będziesz ciągnął?
<bikstopa> lepiej :d
<winter> server 2008?
<lisu> bikstopa: to jak juz sobie te servery posciagasz, to powiesz mi czemu nie moge podpiac sie u siebie do domeny swojej ;/ skoro wszystko pokonfigurowalem zgodnie z książeczką, (ms wind serv 2003)
<bikstopa> visual studio - MUAHAHAH! :D
<bikstopa> lisu: win serv ssie ;d
<Szatan> lisu: masz serv na M$?
<lisu> Szatan: testowy
<Szatan> lisu: znalazlem serv za 9$/mies na M$
<bikstopa> hosteurope costam.de? :D
 * lisu nie podoba się server 2003 od MS
<bikstopa> lisu: a wiesz do kogo dzwonilem by zalatwic konto do msdnaa? :D
<lisu> biks nie mam pojecia
<Szatan> bikstopa: pewnie na infolinie M$
<bikstopa> nie, do goscia o nazwisku lisak :D
<lisu> bikstopa: beep, zły adres, nie zajmuje się tym (chodź też mam konto na msdnaa ;)
<bikstopa> a tak masz na nazwisko? ;'d
<Szatan> projekt.cpp: In function ‘int main()’:
<Szatan> projekt.cpp:15:2: error: ‘stdio’ was not declared in this scope
<Szatan> lul :/
<lisu> bikstopa: nie :)
<bikstopa> kojarzy ktos moze o co chodzi z tymi laskami? http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/4708/200604060073ij4nu.jpg ;'d
 * Matan[M] postawił klientowi system, skofigurował sieć, zainstalował darmowe aplikacje, zainstalował klienta aplikacje, w zapłatę dostał "niby zepsutego" Thinkpada X41, bez baterii i zasilacza, po przyjeździe do domu i podłączeniu zasilacza niby nie działa, wymiana baterii w biosie, laptop działa ^^
<Szatan> bikstopa: sweet focia wersja light
<lisu> bikstopa: no własnie, co z nimi? bo fote pierwszy raz na oczy widze
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: o jest wifi!
<Dreadlish> Szatan: using namespace było
<Szatan> Dreadlish: jest
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> g++ czy gcc?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: g++
<Dreadlish> Szatan: to fajnie masz w gcc :D
<_dead_> bikstopa: o nic nie chodzi z tymi laskami ;) lap fb do blondi: http://www.facebook.com/people/Izabela-Hryniewicka/862545197
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś jaki jest domyślny pasek w Chrunchbangu?
<ntat> kklimonda, ACPI trzeba było w BIOS`ie wyłączyć - to był cały problem:)
<fi9o> Psotnick: tint2.
<Psotnick> no to się chyba będę musiał nim pobawić, bo mi się podoba ;)
<bikstopa> _dead_: to kto to sa te laski?
<Psotnick> jest tu ktoś, kto używa tint2? Jeśli tak to mógłby się podzielić kawałkiem config'a dot. tray'a?
<_dead_> bikstopa: o co pytasz? o zawod, nazwiska czy co? :)
<jacekowski> bikstopa: one w mundurkach sa
<jacekowski> bikstopa: czyli maja mniej niz 16 lat
<ania12lat> w mundurkach tylko ziemniaki
<jacekowski> bikstopa: czyli pedofilie tu na kanale serwujesz
<jacekowski> chociaz
<jacekowski> to 5 lat temu
<ania12lat> moze po prostu lubią sobie ponosic mundurki
<ania12lat> :f
<jacekowski> czyli teraz przynajmniej 18
<_dead_> jacekowski: wiecej.. mundurki byly na jakas akcje promocyjna ;)
<bikstopa> jacekowski: jak bys chodzil do dobrego LO to bys wiedzial ze tam tez sie mundurki nosi :D
<jacekowski> nie za moich czasow
<Psotnick> bikstopa: niekoniecznie do dobrego ;)
<bikstopa> Psotnick: do jakiegokolwiek? :D
<Psotnick> nie, do prywatnego, albo 'elitarnego'
<bikstopa> xD
<Psotnick> w niektórych chodzi się też w mundurach :)
<lisu> Psotnick: no widzisz, a u nas się chodzi w skarpetkach, jak butów nie zmienisz
<lisu> o ja, nie podaruje, p... otomoto  ;O
<lisu> ogłoszenie nieaktywne od 16 stycznia, a 27 stycznia mi doliczają, dawać mi numer do nich
<Psotnick> 666-666-666
 * lisu się zdenerwował
<Psotnick> a nie to do szatana ;)
<lisu> nie wzywaj nadaremno
<Psotnick> jestem ateistą
<lisu> to skad masz do niego numer?
<lisu> ha?
<Psotnick> dostałem od kolegi satanisty :D
<winter> Psotnick: ++
<winter> za ateizm
<Psotnick> ;) myślałem, że za numer do szatana :D
<winter> a ten to kilka lat temu próbowałem wybrać
<winter> nie ma takiego numeru
<ania12lat> jestem głęboko wierzącym katolikiem.
<winter> :<
<winter> ania12lat: haha
<winter> od kiedy
<lisu> hehehehe
<lisu> dobre
<ania12lat> od zawsze.
<lisu> od 12 lat
<Psotnick> winter: jest taki numer, ktoś go kupił za kupę hajsu ;)
<winter> Psotnick: ;)
<lisu> jak na chrzście "preinstalowali" co nie heheheeh
<ania12lat> od kiedy spotkałem zdolnych ateistów, nie mam ochoty mieć z nimi nic wspólnego [;
<winter> dzwonie tam
<winter> nie ma takiego numeru nadal
<winter> napewno nie w polsce
<lisu> winter: ty sobie fakture za telefon teraz zobacz x)
<Psotnick> winter: musisz dać numer kraju na początek taki jak np w PL +48
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> ania12lat:  mam kolegę, który Ci udowodni, że nie wierzysz
<ania12lat> czym?
<Psotnick> tylko w Italii siedzi :)
<Psotnick> ania12lat: słowami :)
<ania12lat> NO CO TY!
<Psotnick> weź się!
<winter> Psotnick: 0048 też nie ma
<Psotnick> ?
<winter> a za granicę nie będę dzwonił
<Psotnick> a nie sorki jest 666 66 66 :)
<Psotnick> http://najj.pl/666-66-66-Najdrozszy-numer-telefonu.html
<WanBye> hello
<placki4ever> witam
<winter> Psotnick: to zadzwoń i poproś z lucyferem
 * Psotnick zastanawia się czemu ten tint2 nie wyświetla mi tray'a
<Psotnick> winter: ;)
<WanBye> mam pytanko odnosnie putty, uzywa go ktos?
<winter> tak
<winter> używa
<WanBye> winter: czesc ;)
<winter> cesc
<winter> co chcesz wiedzieć o putty
<WanBye> jak zrobic zeby zapisywalo mi logi rozmowy z kanalu kiedy putty jest wylaczony?
<Wizard> zaraz
<Wizard> moment, jakie putty
<Wizard> kto tego używa na linuksie?
<winter> klikasz w menu
<winter> logging
<winter> i wybierasz sposób logowania
<winter> Wizard: na windowsie pewnie
<Wizard> no to won na #windows
<winter> np All session output
 * Wizard zły dziś jak osa
 * winter bierze RAID pod rękę
<WanBye> spoko
<ania12lat> dobre osy nie są złe
<ania12lat> >:
<Wizard> :S
<WanBye> chodzi o to zeby irssi robilo samo te logi na "dysku" przestrzeni ktore dostalem od bshells
<WanBye> bshellz
<Wizard> WanBye: no to sobie w .irssi wyedytuj ustawienia
<winter>  /set autolog = ON
<winter> i musisz chyba restartnąć irssi
<WanBye> ok
<winter> i jeszcze /save wcześniej
<PoKrAk> i od godziny nic
<PoKrAk> test test
<PoKrAk> test test
<PoKrAk> :) chyba miałem zwissa irca
<winter> biorę udział w konkursie na fb
<winter> do wygrania 7x windows 7 ultimate
<winter> małe mam szanse ale co tam, nic nie tracę
<placki4ever> Windows 7 Ultimate to ja mam jako pirata na płycie (służy do wsysania kurzu)
<winter> a ja chce mieć oryginalny za darmo
<winter> konkurs polega na pokazaniu zdjęcia związanego ze starszą wersją windowsa, ja strzeliłem screena xp
<WanBye> napiszcie co do mnie... podobno dzwiek ma sie wywolac jak bedzie hajlajt
<winter> WanBye:
<winter> połowę głosów przyznaje komisja
<placki4ever> Chyba mam gdzieś screena z awarii sterownika Intela na Win XP co się robi rozdzielczość 640x480 i 256 kolorów
<WanBye> dzieki
<winter> 5,40
<PoKrAk> mało orginalni wy byc :)
<placki4ever> Ale słownik ortograficzny w Pidgin mieć :>
<PoKrAk> :/
 * PoKrAk obejrzec SkyLine i zawiedziony być
<PoKrAk> mała olac słownik
<Wizard> a co tam, puszczę sobie transilvanię trzinasteho ;)
<Wizard> hmm, nie miałem zbyt dużej styczności z xp
<Wizard> na taki konkurs wysłałbym zdjęcie kumpla, próbującego ogarnąć laptopa pewnej Chinki, po tym, jak ja wymiękłem
<Wizard> z podpisem - Windows, zbliża kultury
<PoKrAk> hmm podjołbym sie tego
<PoKrAk> :)
<Psotnick> słownik!
<PoKrAk> kvirc słownika nie ma
<PoKrAk> a tu nie kanał prof miodka
<Dreadlish> re
<Monter> co za...
<Wizard> mam w zwyczaju olewać ludzi, którzy olewają moje zasady
<Dreadlish> Wizard: było na demoty wrzucić
<syngress> wizard to takie proste jak 2+2
<Dreadlish> Wizard: poza tym chciałbym zobaczyć tą fotkę
<syngress> tylko kogo interesuja nasze zasady :)
<Wizard> Dreadlish: wtedy jeszcze nie było demotów
<Dreadlish> Wizard: acha ;d
<Wizard> poza tym, wątpię, żeby kumpel był zadowolony, że jego napruta gęba jest na jakiejś stronie dla dzieciarni
<Dreadlish> no tu racje przyznam ja
<Wizard> tam był tylko jeden demotywator, który demotywuje
<Wizard> zdjęcie pieniędzy i: twoja wypłata, demotywuje co miesiąc
<Wizard> a tak, to same jakieś pryszczate: ty przechodzisz, a mi serce wali
<Wizard> czy jakieś takie :D
<PoKrAk> chamskiedowcipy.pl
<Wizard> jak byłem w liceum, to miałem modem 56k
<PoKrAk> :)
<syngress> uruchomił ktoś z was ustrojstwo zwĄce się "ULOGD" ?
<syngress> z Mysql
<Wizard> nie, nie dotykam tego chłamu
<Dreadlish> ulogd? to jakieś norweskie?
<PoKrAk> nie
<placki4ever> Ja miałam modem 56k jak miałam 6 lat. Ach, ten wkurzający dźwięk przy łączeniu się... Nigdy tego nie zapomnę.
<Dreadlish> 56k ahhh... mam nawet mój modem jeszcze
<Wizard> 6 lat
<Monter> Dreadlish: c++ jest dopsuszczalne, pass tez
<winter> Dreadlish: pomożesz mi z tym bindem?
<Dreadlish> winter: a nie potrafisz?
<winter> masz jakieś howto według którego robiłeś?
<Dreadlish> winter: man
<winter> bo ogólnie ja mam zmienne ipv6 przez miredo
<Dreadlish> ZMIENNE ipv6? ludzie... weź se zrób proządnie stałe
<winter> miredo nie da takiej opcji
<winter> jak mi isp nie przydzieli to nie będę miał
<winter> w końcu przydzieli w sumie
<PoKrAk> http://chamskiedowcipy.pl/1624
<winter> ale .. za natem mam zmienne v6 przez tunel
<Dreadlish> winter: ja mam za natem v6 przez tunel i stałe mam
<winter> jak
<PoKrAk> padłem -> http://chamskiedowcipy.pl/1623 rotfl
<winter> Dreadlish: a pierdolisz tam
<Dreadlish> co pierdole?
<winter> no pierdolisz
<PoKrAk> heh sexczat sie zrobił :)
<winter> PoKrAk: mam mu wyjaśniać co pierdoli jak to on pierdoli
<Dreadlish> 2001:470:25:3f6::2 próbuj
<winter> pytam się jak
<PoKrAk> a próbuj
<winter> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3008ms
<winter> w dupie mam te twoje nie dizałające patenty
<Dreadlish> wczoraj też ci nie działało ;d
<winter> czas na papieroska ;f
<winter> ping6 -c 4 www.kame.net
<winter> icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=846 ms
<winter> icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=261 ms
<winter> itd itp
<PoKrAk> Jak sie nazywa niejadalna część warzywa ???
<Dreadlish> resolvuje i nic więcej
<Dreadlish> pewnie jeszcze tunel "nie doszedł do siebie"
<winter> jo jo
<PoKrAk> RESPIRATOR
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> winter: teraz pinguj
<PoKrAk> heh daj mu piwa dojdzie do siebie
<winter> teraz idzie
<Dreadlish> no
<PoKrAk> a skad macie ip6 ?? :)
<Dreadlish> poprostu poszukaj sobie jakiegoś tutka do binda
<PoKrAk> dajcie troche
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: z dupy
<winter> PoKrAk: ja mam miredo
<PoKrAk> dleee uzywanego nie chce
<winter> Dreadlish ma jakiś półdziałájący patent
<Dreadlish> ja z tunnelbroker.net
<Dreadlish> i nie musze żadnego syfnego softa instalowć
<Dreadlish> winter: robisz normalnie tak jak binda sie konfiguruje
<PoKrAk> to wiele wyjasnia: Miredo. 15. Zakon Białej Magii
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehe
<Wizard> jak napisałeś á?
<Dreadlish> winter: tylko zamiast rekordu A w pliku
<Dreadlish> winter: dodajesz np: 			AAAA	2001:470:25:3f6::2
<Wizard> a, już mam
<Wizard> á la
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> winter: potem masz jakiś patent na branie twojego ip i robisz skrypt do nsupdate
<winter> Dreadlish: w którym pliku
<Dreadlish> winter: robisz to zazwyczaj gdzieś w /var/named albo /var/bind coś w tym stylu
<Dreadlish> winter: w pliku strefy
<winter> to muszę sobie jeszcze strefę załatwić
<winter> nie bardzo to ogarniam
<ntat> Jak zainstalować kernel-source w debianie?
<winter> apt-get install kernel-source ?
<Dreadlish> winter: linux-sources itd?
<ntat> Jak daję apt-get install kernel-source, to pisze, że nie ma takiego pakietu
<PoKrAk> aptitude apt-get`em synapiticem
<winter> czy linux-sources
<Dreadlish> linux-sources-WERSJA
<Wizard> używa ktoś beagle?
<ntat> ok, sprawdzę linux-source
<Wizard> *plask*
<Wizard> ntat: to jest #ubuntu, idź proszę trollić na #debian
<Wizard> będziesz pasował jak ulał :/
<Dreadlish> *plask*
<Dreadlish> tu i tak połowa ludzi ma debka
<bikstopa> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1208748.html 2 post i notka moderacyjna power :D
<ntat> no linux-sources działa
<ntat> :)
<winter> Dreadlish: i jak zrobić ten tunel z tunnelbrokera, jestem już zarejestrowany
<Wizard> bikstopa: dobre
<Wizard> chociaż xp embedded ma zapewne zajebiste algorytmy kompresji, skoro udało się go zrobić embedded :D
<Psotnick> używa ktoś trayer'a, albo tint2?
 * Enlik pragnie zwrócił uwagę na nieprawidłowo użyty apostrof
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> -cić
<Psotnick> ciiii
<winter> Dreadlish: do dupy v4 też mam zmienny
<monter> Dreadlish: na jakim zadaniu jesteś ?
<qermit> Dreadlish: takie życie
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<qermit> Wizard: siemandejro
<winter> qermit: cze
<Wujek> Siema. Teraz zainstalowałem Unity na Ubuntu 10.10
<WanBye> i jak?
<Wujek> Fajnie tylko trzeba się przyzwyczaić.
<Dreadlish> re że tak powiem
<Dreadlish> winter: dlatego mam jeszcze na dyndnsie domenę długą jak cholera, ale działa
<winter> czas coś zjeśxc
<winter> zjeść
<gjm> re
<monter> Dreadlish: jesteś ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<monter> zrobiles juz zapalki?
<Galahad> witam :d
<TheNumb> Galahad: joł ziom...
 * lisu słucha: Through The Fire And Flames | DragonForce
<_dead_> witaj nieslubny synie Lancelota
<Galahad> TheNumb, witaj ...
<TheNob> :D
<yoghrt> Hej wszystkim, instaluje ubuntu 10.10 i zawiesilo sie w czasie wybierania ukladu klawiatury z napisem "Gotowy..." na dole, co mam zrobic?
 * TheNumb słucha: Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
<TheNob> yoghrt, instalować coś stabilnego
<TheNob> :E
<TheNumb> TheNob: czyli?
<TheNob> noo ubuntu poprzednie heheh
<TheNob> czyli linux minta :D
<yoghrt> ...
<TheNumb> TheNob: co kto woli. Mi pasuje Arch Linux i Gentoo 8)
<TheNob> noo coz nie kazdy ma konfort wyboru
<TheNob> czasem poprostu tka wychdozi
<TheNob> takie życie :>
<monter> ale on o coś spytał..
<yoghrt> na tym kanale zawsze mozna otrzymac pomoc ^_^
<monter> TheNumb: To jest kanal wsparcia ubuntu a nie, wsparcia archlinuxa
<lisu> monter: tu jest kanał wsparcia AA ubuntu x) ale nie wiem, czy ktos jeszcze siedzi tu na ubuntu ;)
<TheNumb> monter: nie, to jest #linux-pl :P
<_dead_> monter: przeciez tu nikt ubuntu nie ma :D
 * lisu siedzi na mincie
<monter> A no fakt :D ale to tak chamsko jak np. ty wbijasz na kanal z problemem zwiazanym z ubuntu, a ktoss wyskakuje "Weź spierdzielaj z ubuntu, zainstaluj archa"
<TheNob> hehehe
<Skrzyp> kurde, jak zmienić tego je*anego dns'a z erowego na 8.8.8.8, żeby mi się nie wracał po kilku sekundach
<lisu> Skrzyp: w resolv.conf?
<Skrzyp> mam połączenie prze komórkę na bluetooth
<Skrzyp> lisu: próbowałem
<TheNumb> monter: hem, nie napisałem czegoś takiego, ale ok ;-)
<Skrzyp> NM wraca po jakimś czasie
<monter> Dobra jedno zadanie na olimpiade zrobione, jedziem nastepne, jest ktos na SIOgim?
<lisu> Skrzyp: i jakie efekty?
<lisu> Skrzyp: to w nm wpisz z palca
<monter> TheNumb: no ale tak to zabrzmiało :P
<Skrzyp> w nm nie ma tego połączenia
<lisu> o0
<Skrzyp> wyświetla się na liście
<Skrzyp> ale nie w edit connections
<lisu> Skrzyp: e?
<Skrzyp> no tak
<lisu> Skrzyp: nie ma go w modyfikacji połaczeń?
<Skrzyp> nie ma
<Skrzyp> a na liscie jest 'ERA connection'
<lisu> to wywal nm i z palca pojechaj, nm na sto procent miesza w dns'ach
<Skrzyp> jak z palca?
<Skrzyp> z palca się nie da po bluetooth'ie
<lisu> tak jak z nm, tyle ze z palca
<lisu> a myslisz, ze na jakich bajerach nm działa
<lisu> blueconnecta masz?
<Skrzyp> nie, nie, niee
<Skrzyp> mam Nokię 5200
<lisu> aha
<Skrzyp> podłączoną do kompa
<lisu> i bluetooth
<Skrzyp> na bluetoothowym dzynglu z usb
<Skrzyp> i prędkośc to 2kb/s :P
<lisu> pffffff
<Skrzyp> i ch*jowy dns ery
<lisu> gdzies cos czytalem o dns'ach i oszukiwaniu nm...
<lisu> chwila, poniucham co nieco
<Skrzyp> to nm odxukuje mnie
<Skrzyp> a nie ja jego
<Skrzyp> o, to ja w ten czas skocze do klopa
<Skrzyp> bo już siedzę na pierwszym pierniczku... :S
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: mogłeś pominąć ten szczegół...
 * lisu idzie po piwo, bo nie zdzierży
<TheNumb> lisu: weź dwa.
<Skrzyp> dea i pół
<Guest85284> Witam. Mam problem z lokalizacją. Polski jest ustawiony jak default jednakże w nautilusie "krzaczy" na polskich znakach, tak samo jak w niektórych programach np. gedit. Jakieś sugestie?
<lisu> TheNumb: wziąłem, wiedziałem, że ktoś sie upomni
<lisu> Guest85284: sudo dpkg reconfigure locale (czy jakos tak, nie pamietam juz)
<TheNumb> dpkg-reconfigure chyba
<TheNumb> I widać, że nikt tutaj nie ma debiana/ubuntu :P
<TheNumb> Hm, dobra... sprawdzę na serwerze czy jest taka komenda x)
<Skrzyp> Guest85284: masz złe kodowanie
<Skrzyp> w localach
<Skrzyp> masz pewnie ISO-8859-2 zamiast UTF-8
<Guest85284> Gdzie mogę to sprawdzić / zmienić?
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> lisu: nie to
<lisu> tfu, to nie to
<lisu> hehe
<TheNumb> Guest85284: locale -a i wklej to gdzieś, byle nie na kanał.
<Skrzyp> w localch systemowych
<Skrzyp> na http://wklej.org
<Skrzyp> o lol
<Skrzyp> <Emde> to po chuj się zastanawiasz, gdzie będziesz studiował
<Skrzyp> <Emde> skoro już to robisz
<TheNumb> Guest85284: a locale można zmienić w /etc/default/locale
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: powoli i dokładnie
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: da.
<Skrzyp> pewnie jakiś baby firstt ubuntu
<lisu> Guest85284: ja mam w pliku /etc/default/locale 1 linijkę: LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<TheNumb> To już lepiej Funtoo - UTF-8 od razu.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Guest85284> http://pastebin.com/j9068pQT
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Guest85284> Polskie znaki są wyświetlane ok w menu nautilusa, tylko "wewnątrz" okna z folderami nazwami jest kiepsko.
<TheNumb> Guest85284: misiu, zrób może skrinszota, bo ja - debil, nie umiem sobie tego wyobrazić.
<Skrzyp> coś jak "Zdj??cia"?
<Skrzyp> a UI dobrze?
<Guest85284> Zrobię screena brb.
<Skrzyp> Wszyscy uśmiech,, będziemy na zdjęciu ;)
<TheNumb> :D
<Skrzyp> zęby ci widać
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: a raczej ubytki...
<Skrzyp> czyli /dev/null
<lisu> break, sluchajcie, sprawa: mam plik iso z clonezillą, potrzebuje dodać 1 plik do livecd, jak najszybciej?
<Skrzyp> lisu: rozpakować i zapakować z powrotem
<TheNumb> lisu: eeeee yyyyyy eeeeeeee
<Skrzyp> tylko problem z bootsectorem
<Skrzyp> nie cierpię tego
<dKc> jest jacekowski?
<Skrzyp> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 hours, 10 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <jacekowski> nie za moich czasow
<Guest85284> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/3732/zrzutekranu7w.png
<Skrzyp> nie ma :S
<dKc> kurna
<dKc> a wiecie oso chozi z tymi plikami .par2?
<TheNumb> Guest85284: fajny folder - 'porn' ^^
<Skrzyp> :SSS
<TheNumb> Guest85284: kopiowałeś może te pliki z windoza?
<Skrzyp> Lol
<Skrzyp> O, właśnie
<Guest85284> Nie. Ściągnołem [spoiler]z internetu[/spoiler].
<Skrzyp> zje*ała mu się może tablica plików i skopiowało z krzakami
<Skrzyp> Guest85284: to nie jest forum!
<Skrzyp> więc prosze nie bbcodować
<Skrzyp> i szanować polski język!
<Guest85284> Jakieś pomysły?
<Skrzyp> pytanie
<Guest85284> Tak?
<Skrzyp> czy oprócz plików i folderów, cała "reszta jest wyświetlana poprawnie" ?
<Skrzyp> Guest85284: pyam się coś
<Guest85284> Tak jak wspominałem - krzaczaste pliki otwierane w edytorach również krzaczą. Dla pewności zmieniłem nazwy paru plików na "polskie" - bez krzaków. Widać dotyczy to tylko tych konkretnych.
<Guest85284> Nie wyraziłem się wystarczająco zrozumiale.
<Skrzyp> Diagnoza: Skopiowałeś coś innego systemu plików ze złym kodowaniem
<Skrzyp> Rozwiązanie: Przepuścić wszystko przez iconv
<Guest85284> Sprubuje dzieki za sugestie.
<Skrzyp> Guest85284: tip: zmień nick
<Guest85284> Przykladowe uzycie "iconv -a"?
<Skrzyp> "man iconv" prawdę ci powie
<Skrzyp> lol
<dKc> heh
<lisu> Skrzyp: nie wzywaj nadaremno jacekowa
<Guest85285> Wybaczcie dla niekturych 'man' to za malo. Wiec chce wykonac iconv -f pierwotne kodowanie -t utf8 (czy utf-8?) ale nie wiem co mam wprowadzic jako kodowanie poczatkowe w przypadku : William Gibson - Wypali† Chrome.txt: ASCII Pascal program text, with CRLF line terminators.
<Skrzyp> bo ja wiem
<Skrzyp> najprawdopodobniej iso-8859-2 albo utf-8
<Skrzyp> tfu
<Skrzyp> nie utf, tylko cp1250
<lisu> kur*a
<Guest85285> Skrzyp, z kad wartosc 'cp1250' ?
<lisu> windows to g*wno pieska zostawione na chodniku, każdy w niego wejdzie
<dKc> czy wie ktos jak moge obejrzec plik .backup zrobione w mincie?
<lisu> nope
<bikstopa> orientuje sie ktos w maszynach vmware? ;'d
<lisu> prośba o poszukanie czegoś/podpowiedź, swego czasu widziałem artykuł ół? o przerabianiu ISO, podrzudźcie linki jak mozecie
<TheNumb> lisu: na windozie łatwo to zrobić ultraiso...
<lisu> TheNumb: nie potrzebuje windows, tyko linux, gdzies czytałem, kurna ale nie pamietam gdzie o przerabianiu iso i systemu ufs czy cos
<TheNumb> lisu: spróbuj mount -o loop *.iso <dir>
<TheNumb> lisu: powrzucaj pliki i odmontuj
<lisu> mam
<lisu> TheNumb: dzięki, nie trudź się
<TheNumb> lisu: rzuć dla potomnych
<lisu> :)
<lisu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ------> prościej sie chyba juz nie da x)
<Guest85285> OK 'iconv -f cp1250 -t utf8 file.txt > balls.txt' Wyszlo srednio dobrze. Brak krzakow okupiony brakiem polskich znakow (tak jak teraz pisze). Czy ktos moze mi chociaz wytlumaczyc czemu pliki nie sa odczytywalne noramlnie?
<TheNob> a może brak microsoftowych fontów ?
<Skrzyp> nie nie nie
<Skrzyp> nie piernicz
<TheNob> ja jestem tylko nob co kcesz ? ;)
<Enlik> 19:38 < Guest85284> Tak jak wspominałem - krzaczaste pliki otwierane w  edytorach również krzaczą. Dla pewności zmieniłem nazwy  paru plików na "polskie" - bez krzaków. Widać dotyczy to  tylko tych konkretnych.
<Enlik> Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, ze Gedit czy jakie tam co uzywasz krzaczy dla TYCH plikow tylko wtedy, jesli ich nazwa jest z krzakiem?
<TheNob> :D
<Enlik> (a po zmianie na poprawna nazwe plikow - że jest ok)
<Guest85285> Nie, zle to wytlumaczylem. Dociekajac czy problem jest globalny stowrzylem plik 'ściera.txt', ktory to widnieje bez znieksztalcen ergo problem dotyczy tych kakretnych plikow. Niestety mialem przyjemnosc sciagnac dzis juz dwie porcje identycznie znieksztalconej zawartosci.
<Enlik> Ano, pobierane pliki byly w badziewnym kodowaniu, pewnie windowsowym... wiekszym problemem jest chyba ich zawartosc
<Enlik> Sprobuj narzedzia enconv, ono potrafi samo rozpoznac kodowanie jesli dobrze kojarze... ale wczesniej sprobuj otworzyc moze przegladarka, czy poprawnie wykryje kodowanie albo geanym - świetny edytor
<Guest85285> Dzieki, zaraz wyprubuje.
<Enlik> -próbu- x]
<Guest85285> Tylko jedno pytanie - czy 'enconv' to czesc innego pakiety czy pakiet sam w sobie gdyz nie wiem czy potszebuje dodac jakies repo poniewarz sudo apt-cache search enconv milczy.
<Enlik> Nieh sprawdzem
<TheNob> Guest85285, a poka te pliki :)
<bikstopa> pamieta ktos jak sie zwie ta strona http://cnx.org/content/m31947/latest/graphics1.jpg ?
<Enlik> Pakiet „enca”
<Enlik> 5 zł
<Enlik> bikstopa: zwie sie „plik jpg”
<Enlik> O, ten obrazek jest fajny
<Guest85285> Niestety jestem niebosko splukany. W gre wchodza inne czynnosci sexualne.
<bikstopa> Enlik: twoja wypowiedz jest nielogiczna, pojecie strona zaprzecza temu iz jest to plik
<Enlik> bikstopa: a Twoje pytanie średnio dla mnie zrozumiale ;)
<TheNob> Connexions ?
<TheNob> mam krzaka w nazwie ale wszystko widze pięknie w mousepadzie :D
<Guest85285> TheNob, Wybacz, przeslalem ci plik juz potraktowany iconv-em (wykastrowany z polskich znakow). Zaczekaj sekunke.
<Guest85285> Shit gui mi sie sype.
<Guest85285> Brb killall Xorg
<TheNob> Burning Chrome brzmi jak bunt przeciwko google
<bikstopa> da sie wylaczyc zlacze DVI w biosie jak jest zintegrowana grafika?
<Szatan> bikstopa: chcesz integre wylaczyc?
<bikstopa> Szatan: przeczytaj pytanie jeszcze raz
<bikstopa> o, udalo sie
<bikstopa> :D
<Guest15028> Wybaczcie za problem. To raczej kwestia fbreadera. Napisy w nautilusie nadal krzacza, krzaczy rowniez wspomniany fbreader ale standardowy soft do pdf-ow otwiera wszystko dobrze. Juz nie wiem o co chodzilo.
<Guest15028> Jakkolwiek, dzieki.
<bt4> panowie ja mam tez problem z krzaczeniem ale w irssi :)
<bt4> stoi na shellu i z screenem
<bt4> lacze sie przez putty
<bt4> set term charest wywala mi ze mam utf-
<bt4> utf-8
 * bikstopa jest power :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jestes?
<TheNob> o właśnie jesteś ?
<TheNob> :D
<bikstopa> TheNob: hej, on jest moj! nie pozwole go jakiemus noobowi mi go odebrac ;'x
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: tak.
<Nox1> czesc na http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Wbar jest zly linl do wbarconf ten dziala http://gnomefiles.org/content/show.php/wbarconf?content=131999&PHPSESSID=59e6027b12b67d7d3456c14f30504232 ktos to powinien poprawic
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6xl5422> (at gnomefiles.org)
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: przyszedl dzis kabel DVI z tej aukcji co ci pokazywalem
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: w przesylce byla tez wizytowka.
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ba, nawet z kalendarzem! :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: szkoda tylko ze na 2010 ;'d
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> fajny motyw z 2 monitorami ;d
<TheNob> spoko za 6 lat sei przyda
<bikstopa> 27 chyba
<TheNob> a nie wiem ....ważne że sie powtarza co ileś tam lat :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> hmm, ale roznica obrazu w starym LCD i nowym jest masakryczna
<bikstopa> zwlaszcza koloru czarnego
<Dreadlish> patrzcie http://bankfotek.pl/image/882414.jpeg - tak wyglądała technologia w 2005 roku
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: led vs zwykły lcd = różnica mega
<Dreadlish> bo w lcd lampa i tak musi grzać
<Dreadlish> a w ledach sie led wyłącza i jest ok ;d
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Dreadlish> kurde
<bt4> Dreadlish: masz chwile ?
<Dreadlish> dopiero teraz zobaczyłem jak zajebiście wygląda mój burdel z boku
<Dreadlish> bt4: ta
<TheNob> hmm okularów nie wziołem słabo widze
<Enlik> Nox1: albo wręcz ten: http://code.google.com/p/wbar/ - daj jakis odpowiedni, mozesz sam poprpawic
<bt4> Dreadlish: krzaczy mi irssi ;/
<Enlik> (tamten co podales przydlugawy, z PHPSESSID, daj bez tego jakiś)
<Dreadlish> bt4: how?
<bt4> mam na shellu ja i z screenem
<bt4> ąćę
<TheNob> Dreadlish, czemu kierujesz antene sat w swoją strone ?
<Dreadlish> bt4: a masz utf8?
<bt4> mam
<Dreadlish> TheNob: bo jest wjentylator - nie  znasz sie
<bt4> przez putty sie lacze
<Dreadlish> bt4: to wejdź sobie w Translation
<bt4> w putty tez mam utf 8
<Dreadlish> bt4: i przestaw na utf-8
<Dreadlish> ale za każdym razem przestawiasz?
<TheNob> to zdjecie jest jak z horroru ..boje sie
<bt4> tak
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> locale co ci pluje?
<Dreadlish> TheNob: najbardziej intryguje ten niebieski świecący element gdzieś w okolicach moich nóg
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakis cFFFaniak od P2P?
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: a o jakim mówimy?
<Dreadlish> Guest51429: i tak wszyscy wiedzą że to monter :>
<Guest51429> dreaflish: wejdz na gg
<gtriderxc> no własnie szukam czegoś bardziej anonimowego od standardów
<gtriderxc> wiem że są jakieś cebule ale zaczęło mnie szczyoać w oczy od czytania i zrezygnowałem. zrobię drugie podejście jutro
<Guest15028> Tor = child porn friendly.
<bt4> Dreadlish: ??
<bt4> Dreadlish: rozlaczylo mnie locate ??
<Szatan> gtriderxc: freenet?
<Dreadlish> bt4: locale
<bt4> Dreadlish: ale jak to sprawdzic
<gtriderxc> vidalie sciagnałe,m ale jakos nie mam na dzisiaj chyba wiecej prądu zeby sam z nia walczyc dlatego pytam
<Dreadlish> bt4: wpisz locale
<bt4> Dreadlish:  wszedzie mam utf8 lc all= ---- i tu nic
<Dreadlish> bt4: a masz utf8 czy pl_PL.utf-8 ?
<bt4> Dreadlish: LANG=pl.utf8
<Dreadlish> a co masz w /etc/locale.gen ?
<bt4> nie mam takiego pliku
<gtriderxc> Szatan: http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/search/song?q=satan
<TheNob> gtriderxc, grooveshack ma tylko 3 min muzy ?
<gtriderxc> nie
<gtriderxc> słucham juz od tygodnia
<gtriderxc> całe piosnki
<TheNob> mam wrażenie ze ucina
<gtriderxc> ja mam całe
<gtriderxc> tylko co kilkaset minut
<gtriderxc> pyta czy żyjesz żeby nie obciązac serwera
<bt4> Dreadlish: nie mam takiego pliku
<Szatan> gtriderxc: za kare dosatajesz pizanke czyli bedziesz mego mercedesa w pielke szorowal
<gtriderxc> tak w przypadku gdyby kogos dJabeu pochuonął
<gtriderxc> Szatan: ok:)
<Szatan> gtriderxc: jutro 8:30?
<gtriderxc> yyy, moze lepiej o 7:16 == 6:66 ?
<Szatan> gtriderxc: nie, wtedy karce male dzieci
<gtriderxc> :)
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> ;/
<PoKrAk> qna prada mi w robocie wyłaczyli i nie mam jak serwerów wyłączyć
<gjm> hi PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> ih
<PoKrAk> ładnie jutro skoro świt do pracy trza sie zerwac :/
<PoKrAk> mam nadzieje ze serwery w dupsko nie dostaną
<TheNob> fajną masz prace
<PoKrAk> niezabardzo :/
<gtriderxc> 200 NOOP
<dKc> a teraz jest jacekowski?
<TheNob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSphsn3NHug :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: to ty? http://bankfotek.pl/image/882414.jpeg
<TheNob> to jego siostra
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> do kiedy jest sesja?
<TheNob> nie wiem :(
<TheNob> pewnei do końca lutego
<TheNob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzqnA793unc znacie to? ":{D
<bikstopa> nie znamy angielskiego ;'d
<Nerihsa> ja juz po sesji, teraz co najwyzej poprawkoa
<dawiss> witam, mam pewien problem ze skryptami shella
<TheNob> :(
<dawiss> nie wiem jak przekazac wartosc do zmiennej
<bikstopa> Nerihsa: ta. bo 1 egzaminu nie zaliczylem. i zastanawiam sie do kiedy moge starac sie o termin :D
<TheNob> jesteśmy po pracy ....
<konraddo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amonfg22sU0&feature=player_embedded lol
<Nerihsa> dawiss: zmienna=`echo blabla`
<Nerihsa> wtedy $zmienna = blabla
<dawiss> mam np. cos takiego head -l 1 | wc
<dawiss> i jak przekazac wynik z wc
<dawiss> ktory podaje liczbe wyrazow z 1 linijki
<TheNob> doh... tak sie kończa ćwiczenia na koźle ....
<Nerihsa> zmienna=` head -l 1 | wc`
<Nerihsa> w takich apostrofach `
<dawiss> dzieki
<bikstopa> mam pytanie, wie ktos moze jak to jest zrobione? u mnie na uczelni startuje linux (chyba ubuntu) i pokazuje sie wybor profili do zalogowania sie. jeden jest nazwany windows - jak sie go wybierze to odpala sie splash screen jakiejs vm a potem odpala sie win 7
<bikstopa> jak wylacze kompa poprzez menu start to sie wylacza caly komp a nie vm
<bikstopa> wie ktos moze jak to jest zrobione ? i jaka to vm bo nie pamietam ;d
<dawiss> pewnie vm workstation
<bikstopa> 95% virtualbox ;d
<Nox1> zainstalowalem conky fajny dodatek, ale kiedy dziale znikaja ikony z puloity :-( dlaczego? to normalne?
<Psotnick> w środowisku?
<Nox1> gnome
<Nox1> ubuntu mint
<Zblakany> kto z was potrafi tworzyć pakiety .deb/
<Zblakany> s/\//\?/
<Psotnick> to ubuntu czy min
<Psotnick> t
<Psotnick> pewnie normalne
<kklimonda> Zblakany: a z czym masz problem?
<Psotnick> i musisz coś zmienić w .conkyrc
<Nox1> mint
<Zblakany> kklimonda: chcę zbudować dwa pakiety
<Nox1> Zblakany http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Kompilacja_program%C3%B3w_ze_%C5%BAr%C3%B3de%C5%82
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8wrtvy> (at pl.wikibooks.org)
<Psotnick> http://www.google.pl/#sclient=psy&hl=pl&q=conky+gnome+icons&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=a0363c9c97d25536
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<Dreadlish> re
<kklimonda> Zblakany: na swoj użytek, czy chcesz je gdzieś umieścić?
<Zblakany> kklimonda: private only
<Zblakany> chodzi o klienta do sphinx'a oraz rozszerzenie do php ;-)
<kklimonda> Zblakany: no to użyj checkinstall
<kklimonda> chyba, że paczki nie mają żadnych skryptów instalacyjnych, wtedy musiałbyś ręcznie to zrobić.
<Zblakany> kklimonda: mam źródła z apt-get source pakiet
<PoKrAk> wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Zblakany> i teraz chcę skompilować i zainstalować fragment tego pakietu (nie ma tego fragmentu w oryginalnym pakiecie), jako inny pakiet :-)
<PoKrAk> lapek z winzgroza sie wiesza nie moge poączyc sie z vpn`em po padzie prądu wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: no widzisz
<kklimonda> Zblakany: a to troche bardziej skomplikowane. Najlatwiej byloby zmodyfkiowac oryginalny pakiety i dodac brakujaca czesc jako nowy pakiet binarny w debian/control
<Zblakany> kklimonda: hmm, jakieś howto dla newbie?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie nie widze :/ heh nic rano wyjdzie w praniu wizja lokalna co padło poza pocztą
<TheNob> przydało by sie
<kklimonda> Zblakany: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<dawiss> w shellu moge zastosowac taka inkrementacje ?
<dawiss> zmp=$zmp +1
<kklimonda> spróbuj i zobacz czy możesz
<dawiss> nie mam jak teraz ;/
<dawiss> gdybym mogl to bym nie pytal ;)
<Zblakany> dawiss: nie możesz
<Zblakany> zmp=$(( $zmp + 1 ))
<Zblakany> tak zrób
<dawiss> dziekuje
<gjm> dobra, lecę. na razie
<dKc> to moze teraz jacekowskiego zastane?
<dKc> kurna, to student jest?
<Psotnick> wydaje mi się, że nie
<Psotnick> ;)
<dKc> może kklimonda bedzie wiedzial
<dKc> obczaja ktos moze parówki i ich zastosowanie? :)
<gjm> nie.
<kklimonda> dKc: does not compute.
<Psotnick> ktoś tu się chyba Obcego naoglądał :)
<damian> #ubuntu-pl
<Wujek> Kto tera korzysta z Unity ?
<Psotnick> on!
<kklimonda> ja
<Wujek> Kto chce wypróbować ?
<Wujek> Dam komendy do terminala
<TheNob> podam na komendzie
<Psotnick> ale ja mam Debiana :D
<Wujek> Czekajcie, zara wam podam :P
<dawiss> istnieje jakis debuger do skryptow shellowych??
<Skrzyp> lisu: jesteś?
<Enlik> dawiss: może bash -x? / / / afk
<bikstopa> ku**a wlasnie mi sie przypomnialo
<bikstopa> zebyscie nigdy nie robili iteresow z play. maja klienta w dupie ;'x
<Psotnick> chyba Ciebie ;)
<bikstopa> moze
<bikstopa> zamowilem miecha temu u nich abo na 2 lata + modem do tego za ktory im dodatkowo zaplace 100 zl
<Psotnick> a co Ci zrobili? A może czego nie zrobili?
<bikstopa> mieli go wyskac kurierem do 3 dni
<Psotnick> aha
<bikstopa> od miesiaca do nich dzwonie a oni mi ³aske robia i mowia "ze paczka czeka na wyslanie"
<Psotnick> utf :)
<bikstopa> i ze mam uzbroic sie w cierpliwosc
<bikstopa> Psotnick: ta, wiem, nie chce mi sie zmieniac, ale nie moglem napisac ze ktos mi laske robi XD
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> to by się nawet zgadzało z tym, że mają klienta w dupie ;D
<Wujek> Mozna tez tak ;
<Wujek> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<Wujek> sudo apt-get update
<Wujek> sudo apt-get install unity
<Wujek> potem wylogować się i zalogować ponownie wybierając “ubuntu netbook session” z dolnego menu sesji.
<Guest15028> ...
<Wujek> instalacja unity
<Guest15028> Jak dla mnie dla ciekawskich masochistow.
<Guest15028> Na marginesie gnome-shell > unity
<dKc> kklimonda: czyli nie miales do czynienia z plikami .par?
<kklimonda> dKc: nie, ale skąd miałem wiedzieć co ty masz na myśli pisząc "parówki"?
<dKc> jacekowski uzywa takiego okreslenia to i ja powtarzam
<dKc> bo zrobil mi troche plikow
<kklimonda> Wujek: w tym repozytorium nie ma już unity.
<kklimonda> i w ogóle nie ma nowego unity dla maverick oidp
<Wujek> Ja ściągałem i mam
<kklimonda> Wujek: to nie stamtąd - masz listę pakietów tutaj: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une swoją drogą to ppa nie jest aktualizowane od pół roku
<Wujek> Aha. A w Ubuntu 10.04 było w netbook edition Unity ?
<kklimonda> nie było
<kklimonda> Unity się dopiero w 10.10 pojawiło
<Wujek> Więc mam teraz Unity z netbook 10.10 i właśnie wpisałem. A spróbuj wpisać te komendy, a potem się wylogować i zalogować na Ubuntu Netbook.
<kklimonda> wpisz apt-cache showpkg unity |grep File i zobaczysz, skąd ci przyszło Unity
<Psotnick> http://www.sadistic.pl/kobieta-vt65975.htm?sid=f0e814f2a314aaaf34131172ae718ab6
<kklimonda> u mnie wpisanie tych komend nic nie zmieni, bo nie korzystam ani z mavericka, ani z lucida a Unity mam z normalnych repozytoriów.
<Wujek> File: /var/lib/apt/lists/pl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<PoKrAk> re
<kklimonda> Wujek: no więc masz unity z mavericka
<PoKrAk> jak w gnomie dodawało sie network-managera do górnego paska ??
<Wujek> I mówię
<Wujek> że fajne tylko jak wejść na drugą partycję
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: odpala się nm-applet, i dodaje się ikonka do notification area.
<kklimonda> Wujek: to był oficiajlnie najdłuższy wstęp do zadania pytania jaki widziałem.
<kklimonda> Wujek: odpal sobie nautilusa
<Wujek> jaka komenda ?
<kklimonda> nautilus
<PoKrAk> hmm nm-applet pisze ze jest juz uruchomiony a ikony nie widuje :/
<lisu> Skrzyp: co tam?
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: wywaliłeś notification area może? albo używasz już nattiego, i wywaliłeś indicator applet?
<PoKrAk> nie na uuserwer łącze sie ze zdalnym pulitem zeby połaczenie vpn skonfigurowac
<PoKrAk> notyfication area niby jest widze koperte evolution i rythmboxa
<PoKrAk> i połaczenie vpn mam niby skonfigurowane teraz kombinuje jak je odpalić
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: koperta to nie notification area
<PoKrAk> data godzina zarówa i wylogowanie mam
<PoKrAk> plus koperta
<kklimonda> żarówa?
<PoKrAk> aplet powiadamiania jest to wlasnie kopera
<kklimonda> nie jest
<kklimonda> koperta siedzi w indicator applet, network manager w notification area
<kklimonda> to są dwa różne applety
<PoKrAk> aplet powiadomienia jest odpalony
<PoKrAk> zarówa chyba to od ubuntu one jest
<PoKrAk> Aplet powiadamiania 0.4.6 to jest odpalone
<PoKrAk> i w tym evolution jest i rythmbox
<kklimonda> to spróbuj ubić nm-applet, i odpalić go ponownie - chociaż nie wiem, czy cię nie rozłączy z netem to
<PoKrAk> dobra olac aplet jak odpalić połaczenie vpn`a w network-menagera
<kklimonda> przez applet
<kklimonda> NM nie ma niestety używalnego interfejsu cli
<soee> zastalem kogos powaznego :?
<Psotnick> nie za bardzo :)
<soee> tego sie obawialem :/
<Psotnick> ale pytaj śmiało :) może ktoś radosny odpowie
<soee> ja oczekuje powaznej nie radosnej odpowiedzi
<soee> \a w zasadzie podpowiedzi
<Psotnick> dobra, dawaj :D
 * PoKrAk ma dziwny poblem z słuzbowym lapkiem
<PoKrAk> jak go odpala to nie ma nic na ekranie
<PoKrAk> a jak podłącze pod telewizor to obraz wyświetla zarówno na telewizorze jak i na monitorze
<Dreadlish> no i?
<PoKrAk> no i nie wiem o co kaman
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> wlaże na gg
<Dreadlish> a tu już bum
<Dreadlish> nalot trollów
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> Zmien znajomych.
<Dreadlish> aka ranestwen ma znowu problemy z swoim zrąbanym bluetoothem którego nie ma
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> dawno tego zjeba tutaj nie widziałem
<Dreadlish> czyżby bann'd
<Dreadlish> ?
<jacekowski> dKc: ?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jakbys uzywal usenetu to bys wiedzial co to parowka
<kklimonda> jacekowski: pomijając to, że faktycznie nigdy nie byłem aktywne na usenecie to pytanie o parówki, wyrwane z kontekstu, może zbić z tropu ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Ciaho> jestes na xmpp?
<Ciaho> nie tutaj :X
<ntat_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> biały dżibson… i mój marszal z nim!
<bikstopa> http://www.wykop.pl/link/613971/profesjonalna-naprawa-laptopa/ ja chce by moj xp tez tak startowal ;(
<Dreadlish> kolejny gitare bedzie zawracał
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: o w dupe - to on chyba biosu nie miał
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam co z p3 zrobić
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: xd
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakiś dysk sata tanio działający >60gb?
<bikstopa> lol. tp mnie roz******la xd
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: coś ci dali?
<bikstopa> wprowadzili w swoja oferte neonetbook'a i liveradio :P
<Dreadlish> to jest ten moment kiedy ja mówie WTF?
<bikstopa> co? neoneetbook czy liveradio?
<Dreadlish> oba
<Dreadlish> łoba majo zajoba
<TheNob> neo co?
<bikstopa> neonetbook :D
<TheNob> neon doh
<bikstopa> neonetbook jest to  Acer Aspire One D255, jak podpiszesz zlodziejska umowe na 2 lata, to dostaniesz go "gratis"
<Dreadlish> acha.
<Dreadlish> bardzo podobne do telekomuny
<manishe> siema z rana
<bikstopa> a liveradio - to radio ktore mozna podlaczyc do liveboxa po wifi i gra ci shoutcasty z neta :D
<TheNob> manishe, nie strasz
<Dreadlish> acha
<manishe> :D
<Dreadlish> czyli kolejne złodziejstwo
<Dreadlish> ja tam bire mega kawał druta
<TheNob> e tam standard w świecie :D
<Dreadlish> moją wierzę
<Dreadlish> wieżę*
<TheNob> wieszę
<Dreadlish> i mogę słuchać rmfa i radia zet
<Dreadlish> o ile złapie ;d
<Dreadlish> albo wystawić drugi kawał druta przez okno i samemu nadawać
<TheNob> e co ty ... serio ? :D no ale eter jest do bani nie ma nic ciekawego :(
<TheNob> chyba że "szerokości"
<TheNob> czyli krótkofalostwo
<Dreadlish> czasami wole sam ponadawać niż słuchać jak babcia radia maryja słucha
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ja z racji "zawodu" mam antene radiowa na dachu
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: wiesz co jest nasmieszniejsze? :D
<bikstopa> to ze na tej antenie lapie radio maryja na 4 czestotliwosciach :D
<Dreadlish> TheNob: ja tu mówie o 88-108 ;p
<Dreadlish> LOOOOOL
<Dreadlish> a no to krakał
<Dreadlish> u mnie łapie na jednej
<Dreadlish> 102,3
<Dreadlish> i ją się zawsze zagłusza
<Dreadlish> jak się da
<TheNob> holera musze iść sei wyspowiadać bo nei wiem na jakim u mnie łapie !
<TheNob> już ze mną źle jest !
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jak chce ci sie zagluszac, to znam o wiele lepsze zabawy w zagluszanie niz radio maryja :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<TheNob> :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: mi sie akuratnie nie chce, ale zawsze sie znajdzie jakiś debil co zagłusza i potem latają z anteną i szukają gdzie najlepiej ;d
<TheNob> ja to puszczałem radio maryja na fula ..fajna wiocha :D
<Dreadlish> TheNob: mojej babci nie pobijesz
<Dreadlish> puszcza na fulla na 3 radia
<Dreadlish> o 4 nad ranem
<TheNob> :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jak zrobisz sobie 3 generatory szumu na 700mhz, moc z 10w. to mozna zagluszac przemienniki taksi. fajnie sie wku*wiaja :D
<TheNob> a w mojej parafii to ks chyba sie spodobało bo kupił megafon i msze sa na fulla :D
<TheNob> nie da sie nei słyszeć tego skrzeku :D
<bikstopa> TheNob: o, przypomniales mi co u nas shakowali :D
<bikstopa> ksiadz kupil nowe dzwony do parafii
<TheNob> no niee to comy śle ?
<bikstopa> bezprzewodowe
<TheNob> :D
<bikstopa> a ze na naszym osiedlu jest conajmniej z 20 radioamatorow
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: u mnie nie ma taksufek :<
<Dreadlish> tzn. są 3
<bikstopa> tak wiec co jakis czas dzwony wystukuja to coraz dziwniejsze rytmy :D
<Dreadlish> ale andrzejowi nie można przeszkadzać
<TheNob> hehehh a co mi tma też se kupie dzwony
<Dreadlish> bo jak sie wkurwi to na ciebie z siekierą
<bikstopa> :p
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ze mnie taki radioamator co nie potrafi generatora fm sklecić ;d
<TheNob> ja maze o cefce tesli
<TheNob> :D
<Dreadlish> a jak już skleci to zazwyczaj tranzytory w nim popali
<Dreadlish> i szuka lepszej konstrukcji
<TheNob> Dreadlish, w kóńcu przeniesiesz sie w czasie :D
<Dreadlish> chociaż w takim generatorze to nic takiego nie ma
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: powiem ci tak:
<Dreadlish> jakaś ceweczka, pare dyskretnych i antena
<Dreadlish> ;p
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: Procesory skladaja sie z dymu i obudowy. jak dym ujdzie z procesora, to on przestaje dzialac
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> acha ;p
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: taa, robisz tak nadajnik, a potem jezdzi ci po zakresie od 64 do 120 MHz :D
<Dreadlish> nom :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> raz mi sie udało utrzymać częstotliwość na 15 sec ;p
<Dreadlish> potem sie zjarały tranzytory
<TheNob> a mi sie udało z krótkofalostwa złapać na głiośniki od pc tira :D
<Dreadlish> ojciec ma taką chudą książkę (tylko 950 stron chyba) "poradnik ukf" więcej nie przeczytałem ;p
<TheNob> z obraskami ?
<Dreadlish> TheNob: jest pare
<Dreadlish> i pare schemacików
<TheNob> wina ojca idze w syna :(
<Dreadlish> i fajna czcionka
<Dreadlish> taka z komuny
<TheNob> njie no krótkofalowcy to nawet spoko goście :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ja mam 5 tomow mlodego krutkofalarza, kazda po ok 500 str
<Dreadlish> musze kiedyś ją przeczytać od deski do deski
<Dreadlish> takie dziwne
<Dreadlish> krzyżaków całych nie przeczytałem
<Dreadlish> a inne >900 stron mi sie chce ;p
 * bikstopa za malolata w gim kupil sobie ebooka z krzyzakow :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> tzn tfu
<bikstopa> nie ebooka
<bikstopa> tylko abooka mialo byc xD
<TheNob> mozę helion wyda "krótkofalostwo dla niecierpliwych" :D
<Dreadlish> ta
<TheNob> to mi sie podoba: Kolejną płaszczyzną amatorskiej komunikacji radiowej są emisje cyfrowe, między innymi PSK31, SSTV, Packet Radio. Do tego typu łączności potrzebny jest transceiver połączony z komputerem na którym musi być zainstalowane specjalne oprogramowanie. Dzięki PSK31 możemy wysyłać różne teksty np. artykuły prasowe, wiersze. Przez SSTV zdjęcia, karty QSL. Sygnał w zależności od pasma, użytej mocy i warunkó
<TheNob> w propagacyjnych (stanu jonosfery) może dotrzeć do każdego zakątku globu. Dlatego emisje cyfrowe stają się coraz bardziej popularnym sposobem łączności.
<TheNob> i pomyśleć ile śmieci przelatuje przez mój pokój ... a ja nie moge sei do nich dobrać :(
<TheNob> niech to....
<bikstopa> o ja pi****e
<Dreadlish> ?
<bikstopa> odpalilem sobie playliste O.N.A na ytubie
<bikstopa> zajeb*ste kawalki leca
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> TheNob: przez mój pokój to średni sądzę żeby wszystko przelatywało bo jakiś metal jest w tej blasze
<bikstopa> nagle jakies k**a na*ierdala*ie jak kombajn na polu - tytul "Agnieszka Chylinska - Winna"
<bikstopa> ja pier***e jak ona sie sk***la z muzyka
<TheNob> e tam lubelskeigo fula nei przebijesz
<bikstopa> :D
<TheNob> Dreadlish, mieszkasz w przyczepie ?
<Dreadlish> TheNob: mówie o dachu
<TheNob> :D
<TheNob> moze z domieszką jakiś izotopów
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ze jaki metal masz w blasze? !
<Dreadlish> mówie ogólnie o metalu
<Dreadlish> a dupa
<TheNob> jak sie przelogować skutecznie z konta na konto ?
<Guest15028> Zdefiniuj "skutecznie".
<dKc> znow nie ma jacekowskiego?
<dKc> jacekowski: gdzie jestes?
<qermit> nie ma
<Stirlitz> cześć qermit
<Stirlitz>  @1 0 +0 103
<Stirlitz> no no
<Stirlitz> prawdziwy "kanał"
<jacekowski> dKc: jestem
<Galahad> nosz kur jego mać .....czemu nie działa przełącznik userów ?
<Guest15028> Czy mozesz byc bardziej szczegulowy? Rozumiem, ze chodzi o default czyli znaczek "off" na panelu. Czy menu sie "wysuwa" ale nie jest klikalne etc?
<julek> ech...
<Galahad> nie Guest15028 chodzi mi o ten taki "wynalazek" aplet do przełączenie użytkowników bez wylogowywania
<Guest15028> Galahad, "przelacz uzytkownika" zaraz pod "zablokuj ekran"?
<Galahad> nie działa mendozja ..robi mi czarny ekran śmierci :(
<Galahad> eee....noo chyab tak.. to sie nazwya jakoś tak: "switch user without closing the current session"
<Galahad> przełącze się na inne konto ale potem już nie wyloguje z niego ...mogiła
<Galahad> pozostaje tylko... su :(
<Galahad> chyba że ktoś ma KDE i mu działa?.... to instaluje kdma :>
<Guest15028> Czyli robi switcha na inngo users and po tym nie chce zrobic tego powturnie?
<Galahad> po tem nic neichce ...nie wiem co che czarny ekran i koniec nic nei reaguje to jakiś bug chyba ejst
<Guest15028> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+switch+users+problem+black+screen&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4g4pf7y> (at www.google.com)
<Guest15028> Jest na ten temat pare tematow.
<Galahad> :)
<Galahad> to chyba jednak bug jest :F
<Galahad> eee ide spać ...
<Galahad> nie czytam już ....dzisiaj gdiześ o 9-10 poczytam albo i nie :F
<Galahad> cześć dzieki ..trzyamjcie się
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-04
<Guest15028> Dobranoc.
<Matan[M]> bry
<rafal__> hello
<rafal__> :)
<rafal__> wcześniej pracowałem na windowsie i bardzo dużo czcionek korzystałem gdyż projektuje strony internetowe... I tu moje pytanie czy jest możliwość w ubunt "instalacja całego foldera czcionek" bo tak oddzielnie każdą wgrywać to nie bardzo.... a w windowsie to do folderu się rzucało i heja była ....
<PoKrAk> rafal__: synaptic -> tam masz czcionki w pakietach zainstaluj sobie i git
<rafal__> zaraz sprawdzę
<rafal__> ale tam mało jest ich
<rafal__> a ja mam tam swoje już przygotowane
<rafal__> .....
<rafal__> nie ma w konsoli jakiejś komendy /all
<rafal__> albo cos
<PoKrAk> albo coś http://www.google.pl/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+instalacja+czcionek+windowsa
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4cmtsre> (at www.google.pl)
<PoKrAk> czy tak trudno wpisac w wyszukiwarke pytanie
<rafal__> wpisywałem
<PoKrAk> ja juz widzxe pierwsze dwa wyniki powinny rozwiazac problem
<rafal__> zw musze wyjść
<czester> Siema
<czester> winter: Co chciałeś ostatnio ode mnie? Bo mi net wywaliło ;-P
<shpaq> mornin'
<czester> Witam, shpaq
<shpaq> siema siema ;)
<czester> Jestem zajebisty
<shpaq> lol
<czester> Rozpakowałem wielką dostawę sam w 30 minut
<czester> :D
<shpaq> to masz tak jak ja
<Szatan> czester: z IsPadlami?
<czester> Taaaaa
<czester> iPadów było dużo.
<czester> Nie wiem dlaczego Apple je tak paskudnie zawija w te szare kartony
<czester> Wypakowanie jednego jest upierdliwe na maksa.
<czester> O. Primus.
<czester> :D
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=953PkxFNiko
<czester> :D
<qermit> siema wszystkim
<Szatan> czester: aby nie moc podjebac sprzetu z dostawy?
<czester> Nie
<czester> Nie jestem złodziejem.
<Szatan> czester: mam na mysli przypadkowe osoby
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Wtedy dam w ryj z magnesu do zdejmowania zabezpieczeń.
<czester> Jest ciężki.
<Szatan> czester: nogi bola po 12 godzinnym idlowaniu?
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Po pierwsze nikt tu nie siedzi po 12h.
<czester> Dzisiaj pracuję do 15
<czester> Po drugie siedzę.
<Szatan> myslalem ze cos hardcorowego jak w eurobanku
<czester> Nie wiem co jest w Eurobanku
<czester> Ja tu mam całkiem dobrze.
<Szatan> w eurobanku jest tak siedzisz na niby krzesle wyglada jak kolek prawie wyglada jak bys ciagle stal
<czester> No cóż...
<czester> My mamy takie fajne stołki barowe, nogi mam wywalone do góry na szafkę ;-P
<czester> Brakuje jeszcze tylko piwa.
<Szatan> czester: a Komandosa? ;p
<fi9o> Szatan: Jest duzo innych dobrych win ponizej 5pln ;p
<czester> Nie no...
<fi9o> Kto nie probowal ten nie mial dziecinstwa...
<Szatan> fi9o: ja tam wole siarowate, przynajmniej czuje sie ze zyje
<fi9o> :)
<czester> Ja jak już piję jakieś wino to najczęściej Cote du Rhone albo Chianti ;-)
<fi9o> Prosze go
<fi9o> Jaki bogaty.
<fi9o> Siarkowca do pyska nie wleje.
<czester> 40zł za wino to dużo?
<czester> lol
<fi9o> za 40pln to bym kiedys kupil 8 siarkowcow ;d
<PoKrAk> za 10 litrów jak za darmo
<czester> No kiedyś piłem takie wina
<czester> Ale strasznie łeb napierdalał
<fi9o> Mnie wlasnie nie.
<fi9o> Mojego brata to tak.
<czester> A tak poza tym to bądźmy poważni. Nie kupię do kolacji z dziewczyną siary za 5zł.
<fi9o> Mi jakies krosty wyskakiwaly na nogach _Oo
<fi9o> O_o
<PoKrAk> czester wermut słodki
<czester> Nie lubię.
<Szatan> fi9o: co jeszcze zostalo z tanich win?
<czester> Nie lubię słodkiego.
<fi9o> Szatan: A bo ja wiem, dawno nie sprawdzalem.
<PoKrAk> to semi dry lub dry
<czester> PoKrAk: Wolę czerwone winko.
<czester> PoKrAk: Zdecydowanie wytrawne.
<PoKrAk> czester to rose odmiana jest czerwona
<PoKrAk> rose dry
<czester> Nie wiem
<czester> Nie piłem tego.
<czester> Ja jestem prosty. Wyborowa, czerwone wytrawne, piwo.
<czester> Czasami do obiadu białe piję
<PoKrAk> byle winem nie trafisz wieksze sznase z wermutem :)
<Szatan> czester: gadasz jak kumpel Karol z telemarketingu ;d
<czester> PoKrAk: Nie trafię w co?
<PoKrAk> w gusta laski
<czester> PoKrAk: Nie znasz jej. Trafiam idealnie.
<czester> PoKrAk: Jeszcze lubi szampana. Ale prawdziwego, a nie wino musujące z rosji.
<czester> Ale na to już trzeba ponad 100 wydać ;-P
 * PoKrAk sie ugryzł w język zeby czegos głupiego nie powiedzieć :P
<czester> Ja mam w domu jedną butelkę ale nie ma okazji, żeby otworzyć
<czester> Ona ma takiego szampana za 300zł
<czester> :D
<fi9o> No to sluchaj
<czester> Ale też go nie otwiera.
<fi9o> Wpadam do Ciebie dzis i juz jest okazja.
<czester> Buahahahahaha
<fi9o> A ja z reguly pije wszystko co poniewiera
<czester> Nie, nie ma.
<czester> No widzisz
<czester> A ja piję bo lubię smak.
<fi9o> Wiec czy za 100 czy za 300
<Szatan> portupgrade -aiOy
<fi9o> Szatan: Nie szpanuj.
<Szatan> to nie tutaj :<
<fi9o> poldek --upgrade-dist --test
<czester> fi9o: To ile Ty masz lat?;-P
<fi9o> O kurde, nie tutaj.
<fi9o> czester: W zasadzie 21 bedzie.
<czester> Ech
<czester> Ja już wyrosłem z katowania się alkoholem
<fi9o> :)
<czester> Mam dla Ciebie piosenkę
<fi9o> Ostatnie co pilem to grzane piwo z sokiem :)
<fi9o> I to z tydzien temu.
<fi9o> Dziekuje, lubie moja muzyke.
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hapufz1NFkY
<fi9o> czester: ^
<czester> Oj posłuchaj.
<fi9o> Slyszalem to ;)
<fi9o> Dziewczyna mi puszczala ;p
<czester> Hehehehe
<czester> Nie lubię takich sytuacji
<czester> Bo panna bardzo lubi seks o każdej porze dnia i nocy
<fi9o> Albo mam cos z odczuwaniem temperatury otoczenia, albo dzis w ogole cos cieplo jest.
<czester> Ja też lubię więc po co sobie odbierać przyjemność
<czester> Szatan: Nie spamuj.
<fi9o> btw - faktycznie dzis cieplo jest.
<PoKrAk> tu macie piosenke do picia o piciu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-qDNBTjdU :D
<fi9o> Jak na luty.
<czester> +1 jest
<czester> Ale wieje dość mocno i jest wilgotno więc i tak piździ.
<fi9o> U mnie elegancko, otworzylem nawet okno w pokoju.
<czester> Jeszcze tylko 5h
<Szatan> u mnie 27,8 st C w pokoju
<czester> A później na prywatną robotę.
<czester> Będzie siano :D
<Szatan> w pracy
<PoKrAk> hmmm 25 stopni w serwerowni mam
<Szatan> PoKrAk: w srodku serwerowni jest 40 st C
<Szatan> ale przy wyjsciu z niej
<Szatan> klima tam nie wyrabia
<PoKrAk> nie nie jest naszczescie mała serwerownia i klima wyrabia
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<julek> PoKrAk: sluchasz takiej muzyki?
<winter> bry
<PoKrAk> julek jakiej ??
<PoKrAk> aaaa takiej jak na youtube linka dałem?? czasem
<PoKrAk> :/ no ładnie sypie za oknem
<PoKrAk> winter skoncz sypac
<winter> PoKrAk: :->
<winter> u mnie tez sypie
<winter> nic na to nie poradzę
<PoKrAk> niedobrze
<winter> ale jest +2.5°C , wszystko stopnieje
<_dead_> witam
<winter> a witaj
<julek> PoKrAk: no takiej ciezkiej, chcialem cie sprowokowac...;)
<julek> jak ty przy tym odpoczywasz?
<fi9o> NIe da sie.
<fi9o> A przynajmniej dla mnie.
<julek> ten aksamitny glos wokalisty...
<_dead_> PoKrAk: dobry ten Leshak :)
<_dead_> polski Radogost jest w podobnym klimacie
<qermit> no, 108 kart sd rozpakowanych i włożonych w adaptery, można zrobić sobie przerwe
<PoKrAk> ano dobry
<PoKrAk> ide odsniezyc troche auto i płachte na szybe dać
<PoKrAk> brrrrr
 * PoKrAk zmarzł
<PoKrAk> wieje jak byk
<qrq> Hi
<qrq> Nie wiem bo mnie wszędzie wwożą limuzyną :D
<PoKrAk> tez miałem kiedys limuzyne
<PoKrAk> trabant 601
<qrq> :D :)
<PoKrAk> ogrzewanie miał przednie
<qrq> Chyba klimę przy dużej prędkości latem :D
 * PoKrAk odpali sobie pierwszy odcinek spartakus god of the arena
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: ja się czasem mercem wożę
<PoKrAk> z drugim bedzie problem bo zasłabego kompa mam zeby w full hd poogladac no i napisów brak
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: walić że ma gdzieś 40 miejsc siedzących :P
<PoKrAk> merc jeśli to nie mewa to nie merc
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: łałtobułsem czasem poginam mercowym
<qrq> Oglądał ktoś to całe Zeitgeist: Moving Forward? :D
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> tymbardziej
<PoKrAk> to dopiero jest mercedes http://www.cartuningcentral.com/the-mercedes-gullwing
<Wizard> gull to mewa?
<PoKrAk> ta
<Wizard> mhm
<PoKrAk> bodajze :)
<Wizard> nodajnieże
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: kupa, starszy model jest lepszy
<PoKrAk> dokładnie to gull wing i to niby znaczy skrzydło mewy
<PoKrAk> matan starszy tez niczego sobie
<PoKrAk> ale jakbym miał osobiscie kupowqac to de loriana tylko :)
<Matan[M]> PoKrAk: kup sobie malucha, z zawiasami od stodoły i spawarką zrobisz sobie podobne xD
<PoKrAk> maluch to zuo
<Wujek> Siema
<Wujek> Jakie jest najlepsze środowisko do E5300, 2GB Ram i Geforce 9400GT ?
<PoKrAk> dos 3.11 ??
<julek> "de loriana"...
<julek> paskudny
<PoKrAk> nioe 3.11 był windows
<PoKrAk> do dos 6.0
<julek> 7.1
<Wujek> Ale naprawde
<PoKrAk> sam jestes paskudny
<julek> ech...
<PoKrAk> naprawde do sam sobie wybierz co potrzebujesz
<julek> autentycznie paskudny, gdyby byl produkowany masowo, to pewnie nikt by sie nim nie zachwycal
<Wujek> Może przy klasycznym Gnome zostanę tylko jak odinstalować XFCE bo chciałem zobaczyć jak wygląda a teraz go nie chce
<PoKrAk> chodz impala z 67 bym nie pogardził
<PoKrAk> jesli lajtowe srodowisko co ma bajery to e17
<julek> ladne to byly niektore chargery, mustangi
<PoKrAk> o challengerach nie zapominajac
<julek> i pontiac gto7
<julek> *gto samo
<PoKrAk> jak gto to tylko ferrari
<julek> za blisko mam enter do 7 na numpadzie
<julek> http://www.pontiacpic.com/pontiac/car/pictures/2010/12/pontiac.gto_.judge-1.jpg
<julek> http://image.highperformancepontiac.com/f/9084708/hppp_0702_04_z+1970_pontiac_gto_pro_street+side_view.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6l936z9> (at image.highperformancepontiac.com)
<julek> hehe
<marcin__> cześć
<julek> czesc
<julek> graliscie w wiedzmina?
<PoKrAk> wieśmin to zuo
<marcin__> szukam pomocy w sprawie systemu BackTrack4 niema tam pliku inittab więc jak konfigurować poziomy uruchamiańia systemu
<julek> gdzie nie ma?
<julek> sprawdzales etc?
<PoKrAk> po co? przeciez jakolive chodzi wystarczająco dobrze
<PoKrAk> a pozatym poszukaj tego w odniesieniu do debiana i bedzie dobrze
<marcin__> tak na forum ktoś mi powiedział wyedytuj plik /etc/inittab a tam tego pliku niema
<kklimonda> marcin__: możesz albo wyedytować /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf albo stworzyć /etc/inittab od zera
<kklimonda> marcin__: ale musisz pamiętać, że pojęcie runlevel w nowszych wersjach Ubuntu się rozmywa
<kklimonda> nie wiem na czym bt4 jest bazowane
<marcin__> a od debiana będzie pasował
<marcin__> bt4 na ubuntu 10.04
<kklimonda> potrzebna ci jest tylko pierwsza linia
<kklimonda> na przykład id:2:initdefault:
<kklimonda> ew. możesz wyedytować /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf - tam jest ładnie udokumentowana zmienna DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL chyba
<kklimonda> ale nawet w 10.04 większość usług z tego nie skorzysta
<kklimonda> (w skrócie nic z /etc/init/ albo, inaczej patrząc, pliki z /etc/init.d/ które nie są symlinkami)
 * Mike_St wita wszystkich
<marcin__> ok dzięki chyba pokonbinuje z /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<marcin__> no tak /etc/init też niema jest ylko init.d ale tam niema tego pliku
<kklimonda> no to najwyraźniej bt4 nie jest na ubuntu
<kklimonda> w tym przypadku nie wiem gdzie ci posiało inittab
<marcin__> no własni dziwne
<kklimonda> wpisz man inittab, powinno ci napisać co się z nim stało.
<marcin__> szukałem pliku w necie ale dla różnych dystrybucji są inne znalazłem jakiś ale odwołania były do katalogu /etc/rc.d tego u mnie tez nie ma
<PoKrAk> inaczej do czego chcesz dojść włączyc wyłączyć ??
<marcin__> no chodzi mi o ti zeby ustawić start na poziom 4 zeby x11 startował automatycznie
<kklimonda> man inittab prawdę ci powie
<PoKrAk> hmmm a reconfigure gdm`a nie załatwi sprawy ?
<marcin__> dobra muszę poszukac w google coś jeszcze dzięki
<marcin__> narka
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: nie
<PoKrAk> zawsze mozna rc.local dopisad start xsów
<PoKrAk> :D
<Wizard> heh
<Psotnick> bry
<Psotnick> udało się komuś uruchomić rtsp?
<Wizard> co to?
<kklimonda> protokól od real media czy coś takiego
<kklimonda> Psotnick: real udostępniał własny odtwarzacz dla linuksa, próbowałeś z nim?
<Makdaam> jak utworzyć bootowalny USB na podstawie ISO bez usb-creator-gtk?
<Psotnick> protokół jest od Apple'a
<winter> re pipy!
 * PoKrAk właśnie zjebał na czym świat stoi jakiegoś lepka co prpbował wcisnac cert SSL który wygasa a którego wogóle nie posiadamy
<PoKrAk> gosciu sie zaczoł jąkac ze to oferta handlowa
<PoKrAk> heh dzwoni za cos wygasa czego nie ma i oferuje to heh
<Wizard> winter: cześć fiucie
<Wizard> PoKrAk: zaczął
<Wizard> ą ą ą
<winter> :-P
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: a co chcial ci sprzedac?
<Wizard> z Czech jesteś?
<PoKrAk> kij z tym mam dysortografie :)
<PoKrAk> certyfikat ssc
<PoKrAk> ssl
<bikstopa> lol ;d
<Wizard> PoKrAk: dysplazję chyba
<PoKrAk> hmm pinguy wypuscił remixa z unity
<PoKrAk> napewno wyglada o wiele lepiej niz ostatnio patrzyłem w ubuntu
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> nie używałem tego unity
<Wizard> i chyba nie chcę
<Wizard> :/
<winter> kto by chciał
<PoKrAk> http://maketecheasier.com/pinguy-the-slick-ubuntu-remix/2011/02/03
<Wizard> opis jest po chuju wafle
<PoKrAk> to sie zgadza
<PoKrAk> ale wyglada to na pasek unity
<Wizard> bo nim jest pewnie
<Wizard> skąd to można wziąć? są jakieś ppa do tego?
<PoKrAk> instalke
<PoKrAk> wez sciagnij sobie odpal
<PoKrAk> sprawdz sources :)
<Wizard> dobra, to w domu
<Wizard> teraz mam robotę w robocie
<PoKrAk> jest tez e17 remix
<Wizard> o, to już ciekawsze
<Wizard> chociaż gnoma czy xfce nic nie pobije
<Wizard> chyba, że etoilé w końcu wyjdzie
<Wizard> :>
<PoKrAk> ??
<ntat> Bawił się ktoś w zmianę kolorów czcionki w terminalu?
<ntat> Ze standardowo białego na zielony?:)
<spas> w przedszkolu
 * PoKrAk tak ma
<PoKrAk> nostalgia za prawdziwymi terminalami mi nie przemineła
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie brakuje mi w kolekcji takiego terminala
<qermit> uiii dla żardu dałem na nalepkach "made in china" i zapominiałem zmienić
<ntat> PoKrAk: i jak to zmieniłeś kolor na zielony?
<PoKrAk> gnome-terminal w edycja - profile
<ntat> PoKrAk: ale nie chodzi mi o emulator terminala, tylko o zwykły tryb tekstowy
<ntat> zamin do x`ów się wejdzie:)
<ntat> *zanim
<spas> zielona folia na monitor ? :)
<PoKrAk> np tak /bin/setterm -background black -foreground green -store > /dev/tty0
<PoKrAk> google ci sie zacieło
 * PoKrAk sprawdził i ma zieloną czcionke :)
<PoKrAk> tylko tty1 musiałem zrobic
<ntat> PoKrAk: nie mam setterm
<PoKrAk> to zainstaluj
<ntat> PoKrAk: nie mam go w repo
<PoKrAk> i znowu ja musze szukac bo nie wiadomo gdzie znalezc
<PoKrAk> heh moment
<czester> apt-cache search
<Wizard> o, czester
<qermit> o Wizard
<Wizard> to zaraz będę miał banana
<czester> Co tam, czarogeju?
<czester> ;-)
<czester> Wizard: Nie jestem tu operatorem.
<PoKrAk> w pakiecie util-linux to jest
<PoKrAk> ale sobie zielony kolorek na konsoli do rc.lokal dopisałem :)
<czester> Zajebiście ;-P
<avalan> fpytke
<czester> Siema avalan
<Wizard> qermit: o/
<avalan> o/
<Wizard> na czym nadrukowałeś made in china?
<ntat> PoKrAk: działa, ja mam t ow /usr/dev/
<ntat> :)
<PoKrAk> i gra gitara
<ntat> PoKrAk: po restarcie znika, czy jest juz zapisane?
<PoKrAk> jak chcesz to na stałe zrób wpis do /etc/rc.local dla konsol dla których chcesz tak
<ntat> ok
<Dreadlish> elo
<KcmX> cze
<ntat> Jest jakiś program do robienia zrzutów ekranu z konsoli?
<ntat> scrot odpada, bo potrzebuje x`y
<kklimonda> ntat: jest
<bikstopa> konsola != xy ? :D
<PoKrAk> a co cheszzrucic ??
<ntat> konsle 1-6
<kklimonda> ntat: są programy któe zrzucają zawartość fb, albo takie które po prostu zapisują znaki które są w konsoli. Ale nie pamiętam nazw, poszukaj
<ntat> *konsole
<PoKrAk> wynik jakiegos polecenia ??
<bikstopa> polecenie >> plik.txt ?
<ntat> PoKrAk: nie, to co jest aktualnie na ekranie, np. irsii
<ntat> bikstopa: nie, nie o to mi chodziło
<ntat> :)
<bikstopa> ni ch*ja nie rozumiem co ty chcesz :D
<ntat> bikstopa: czego nie rozumiesz? Normalny zrzut ekranu, tyle, że z konsoli
<ntat> do pliku graficznego
<PoKrAk> cat /dev/vcs4 > screenshot
<ntat> Myślałem, że scrot sobie z tym poradzi, bo się szczyci, że konsolowy;P
<PoKrAk> ale bardziej chodziło ci o Fbgrab lub Fbdump
<kklimonda> scrot się szczyci, że ma interfejs cli
<kklimonda> a nie, że konsolowy
<ntat> że działa w konsoli a on działą raczej w emulatorze
<kklimonda> ntat: może też działać w konsoli pewnie - tylko ustawić DISPLAY musisz ;)
<kklimonda> ale PoKrAk dobrze pisze - Fbgrab i Fbdump brzmią jak nazwy programów których szukasz ;)
<PoKrAk> ntat: tymi sprobuj Fbgrab lub Fbdump
<PoKrAk> wystarczyło google spytac
<PoKrAk> heh dawno zapomniana tajemna sztuka
<PoKrAk> ponoc w 2004 w linux plus o tym pisali
<PoKrAk> jeśli używamy bufora ramki (ang. framebuffera), obraz zrzucamy za pomocą Fbgrab lub Fbdump
<PoKrAk> mam nawet nr z 2004 lecz nie chce mi sie tego szukac
<PoKrAk> mam znalazłem
<PoKrAk> linux+ 10/2004 strona 58
<PoKrAk> składnia:
<PoKrAk> hmm pisza tu o svga
<PoKrAk> nie składni dla fbgrab nie podają
<PoKrAk> ale napisali to samo fbgrab i fbdump
<ntat> PoKrAk: dzięki, świetnie działa:)
<PoKrAk> a ja nic nie zrobiłem .....
<PoKrAk> google to znalazło :P
<ntat> fgrab -c nr_konsoli screen.png
<ntat> :]
<ntat> od razu podaje liczbę kolorów w danej konsoli
<ntat> :]
<ntat> http://img96.imageshack.us/i/zrzutt.png
<ntat> :]
<PoKrAk> milusio
<PoKrAk> hehehehe odcinek 2x10 pingwinów z madagaskaru zwie sie Mr. TUX
<PoKrAk> :)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: PING!
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pong
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: kwery
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ty jak masz to tk
<Dreadlish> jako normalna domena
<Dreadlish> czy jako przekierowanie http?
<Skrzyp> tera jako redirect
<Skrzyp> boś mi nie podał dnsów
<Skrzyp> i nie wpisałeś u siebie rekordów
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> daj nameserver dead.is-a-geek.org
<Dreadlish> bo to sie zmienia cały czas
<Skrzyp> ok
<Dreadlish> a dreadlish.co.cc musze ręcznie
<Dreadlish> zaraz dodam ci rekordy
<Skrzyp> to powiedz kiedy
<Skrzyp> bo akurat tera tam ludzie siedzą
<Skrzyp> i chcę to zrobić szybko i bez smrodu
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: dawaj
<Dreadlish> a nie
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> sekunde
<Skrzyp> :PP
<Skrzyp> jeszcze nic nie wpisałem
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> już dawaj
<Skrzyp> moment..
<Dreadlish> jak wydelegujesz to już powinno być
<Skrzyp> sie tam zaloguje na panel dopiero
<Skrzyp> nasakra, chodzi ten net jakby go ktoś w łeb strzelił
<Dreadlish> nom
<Skrzyp> 2kb/s
<Skrzyp> :S
<Skrzyp> survival sieciowy
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a ja sie zastanawiam co na padake wrzucić żeby sie pobawić wirtualizacją
<Skrzyp> no i git!
<Skrzyp> freedosa :P
<Skrzyp> pograsz sobie w delux ski jump
<Dreadlish> ta...
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: trollownia jest kanał obok
<Skrzyp> weź to refreshuj tego dns'a
<Skrzyp> bo nie wiem czy zaskoczyło
<Dreadlish> servfail
<Dreadlish> fuck
<Skrzyp> właśnie widzę... :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: coś sie je*ło
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jest
<Skrzyp> czekam...
<dKc> jacekowski: jak bedziesz to daj znac
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja wydelegowałem
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> skonfigurowałem
<Dreadlish> żeby wszystkie z hedgewars.tk przekierowywało na twój public_html
<Dreadlish> i w bindzie jest plik z konfiguracją
<Skrzyp> sprawdzić nie mogę
<Skrzyp> bo straaaaaaaaszie muli
<Skrzyp> coś jest nie tak
<Skrzyp> strona się ładuje, ale w ógole nie ma formatowania
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> a dawałeś bezwzględne ścieżki czy względne?
<Skrzyp> ż'łot?
<Dreadlish> bo ja też nie mam formatowanie
<Dreadlish> formatowania*
<Dreadlish> jak ty sobie podawałeś ścieżki względne na dead.is-a-geek.org to wiesz ;d
<Dreadlish> ja nie będę na pewno widział bo mi dead.is-a-geek.org przekierowuje na router
<Dreadlish> ja dobrze ustawiłem
<Dreadlish> tylko ty coś przy konfiguracji mybb musiałeś coś poknocić
<Skrzyp> no teraz jest
<Skrzyp> ale wszystki linki na forum kierują przez dead
<Skrzyp> mam tylko takie ustawienia apropo ściezek
<Skrzyp> -paste-
<Skrzyp> URL strony głównej serwisu
<Skrzyp> Pełen adres URL strony głównej serwisu. Pod ten adres będzie prowadził link w stopce.
<Skrzyp> i
<Skrzyp> URL forum
<Skrzyp> Adres URL forum.
<Skrzyp> Dołącz "http://". NIE DOŁĄCZAJ ukośnika na końcu.
<Skrzyp> do pierwszego mam domyślnie wpisane '/'
<Skrzyp> a do drugiego mam wpisane 'http://dead.is-a-geek.org
<Skrzyp> ziieeeew
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> daj hedgewars.tk
<Dreadlish> jak masz zamiar mieć na tej domenie wszystko
<Skrzyp> zmieniłem teraz oba na 'http://hedgewars.tk'
<Skrzyp> tak
<Skrzyp> znowu się je*ło
<Skrzyp> ja ide do klopa, a ty za ten czas pomyśl
<Dreadlish> ok
<Skrzyp> re
<Skrzyp> wymyśliłeś coś?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> "/~skrzyp/images/CoderGreen"
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> to są obrazki do theme'u
<Dreadlish> tego katalogu w ogóle nie ma ;p
<gtriderxc> naprawiałem spobie Toshibę... i... poszedłem w międzyczasie spać. i musze stwierdzić, że ma bardzo niewygodną klawiaturę:)
<Skrzyp> jak to nie!?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: popatrz se
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mi cały czas 404 wywala
<Skrzyp> o-o
<Skrzyp> przecież był
<Dreadlish> gdzie
<Dreadlish> a jest
<Dreadlish> jednak
<Dreadlish> ;p
<Skrzyp> tam są obrazki tylko
<Dreadlish> a próbowałeś przestawić theme?
<Skrzyp> na defaultowy? :S
<Dreadlish> nawet i
<Dreadlish> żeby zobaczyć czy to wina serwera czy thema
<Skrzyp> właśnie to uczyniłem
<Skrzyp> looknij
<Skrzyp> o jaaak muuuliii
<Skrzyp> jednak wina serva
<Skrzyp> sorry, Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> co tu kurde może być źle
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: play juz mnie wk***a :D
<Skrzyp> może załóż se konto
<Dreadlish> ja by sprawdził czy jakichś plików nie brakuje
<Skrzyp> ja ci tam admina
<Skrzyp> wszystkie pliki są, kur*a
<Dreadlish> no ale no kurde
<Skrzyp> jak zmienię ormalnie adres na dead.is-a-geek.org to chodzi ładnie
<Dreadlish> hmm
<monter_> a co to jest to "hedgewars" ?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a dałeś przekierowanie na dreadlish.co.cc czy na dead.is-a-geek.org?
<Skrzyp> monter_: taki klon Wormsów
<Dreadlish> freenode mi nie ufa
<Skrzyp> zajebiste
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: na org'a
<Skrzyp> i nie redir
<Dreadlish> [root@dead ~]# cat /var/log/httpd/dreadlish.co.cc-access_log | grep proxy | wc -l
<Dreadlish> 68
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> tylko wklepałem na dot.tk jako dns
<Dreadlish> [root@dead ~]#
<Dreadlish> no to zrobimy jakąś ruskaja machine
<Skrzyp> musiałeś? :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ale co?
<Skrzyp> roota na końcu dawać :P
<Skrzyp> to co? mam spróbować na co.cc?
<Dreadlish> wait wiat wait
<Skrzyp> watt
<Monter_> Ej co to jest te "hedewars" // Sorki irssi se przywisesil ?
<Monter_> ;d
<Skrzyp> monter_: taki klon Wormsów
<Skrzyp> hedgewars
<Monter_> fajne to jest ?;d
<Skrzyp> super
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: znam problem
<Skrzyp> jest więcej broni
<Dreadlish> wejdź na hedgewars.tk/~skrzyp ;d
<Dreadlish> zaraz to naprawie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Nie znaleziono obiektu!
<Skrzyp> Monter: i się walczy takimi różowym jeżami zamiast robakami
<Skrzyp> ogólnie zajefajne
<Monter_> o nawet nie wiedzialem że teraz mogę sobie wejść swoje http przed dead.is-a-geek.org :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: już działa
<Dreadlish> tzn. tak mówi anonymouse
<dKc> gracie w hedgewars na multi?
<Monter_> a co sie działo? ;p
<Skrzyp> dKc: ja grywam
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: daj na wcześniejszy theme bo już działa
<Dreadlish> Monter_: nic.
<Dreadlish> poprostu coś zjebałem
<Dreadlish> i nie wiem jak naprawiłem
<Monter_> Skrzyp: Jak byś chciał to mam miejsce u siebie na wykupionym apachu, serwer w gdansku nephax ;p
<dKc> instalne sobie
<Skrzyp> Monter_: i tam
<Skrzyp> ja bym chciał jakąś sensowną domenę
<Dreadlish> s/i/e/
<Dreadlish> brzo.za
<Dreadlish> ;d
<dKc> Skrzyp: grasz potem?
<Skrzyp> dKc: dobra
<Monter_> Skrzyp: to daj te 15 zł na pl ;p
<Skrzyp> mój pokój zawsze ma PL w nazwie :P
<Skrzyp> Monter_: i tam
<Skrzyp> nie mam drobnych
<Dreadlish> s/i/e
<Dreadlish>  /
<Dreadlish> s/i/e/ *
<Skrzyp> error
<Monter_> Dreadlish: Co ci odpierdala?
<Dreadlish> Monter_: naucz sie regexpów i cpp kurwo
<Skrzyp> a brzo.za nie mogę kupić
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: no to sos.na ;p
<Skrzyp> bo bezpośrednio .za nie dają
<Skrzyp> a .na nie wiem czy jest
<Skrzyp> li.pa :S
<Skrzyp> b.uk
<Monter_> Dreadlish: buahahah, bynajmniej potrafie odbić piłke ;]
<Dreadlish> bynajmniej = przynajmniej nie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: DZIAŁA!
<Skrzyp> wielki ci dziękie
<bikstopa> jaki internet GSM do komputera polecacie? :>
<Monter_> Dreadlish: http://bynajmniej.pl/bynajmniej-to-nie-przynajmniej
<bikstopa> Monter_: bynejmniej :D
<Skrzyp> bikstopa: ojojojoj... żaden
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: bo?
<Skrzyp> GSM + komputer = fail
<Skrzyp> powiedział człowiek z komórką na bt z której net idzie 2kb/s
 * dKc zainstalowal Hedgewars i zaraz bedzie testowa;
<dKc> ć*
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: to co polecasz by dzialalo wszedzie, nie bede potrzebowac do tego sprzetu za 5k i bedzie w miare tanie tak jak net GSM?
<Monter_> bikstopa: o co ci człeku chodzi ?
<bikstopa> Monter_: mnie? bynajmniej o nic :D
<dKc> grasz Skrzyp?
<dKc> od razu na globala wale
<Skrzyp> bikstopa: cyfrpwy [olsat 4g/LTE
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: jeszcze niedostepne
<Skrzyp> dKc: moment
<dKc> pokoj nazwalem room
<Skrzyp> nie
<Skrzyp> ja dam pokój
<Skrzyp> bo mam lepsze sety
<bikstopa> niby zdecydowalem sie na play bo maja tanio. ale oni postanowili miec mnie w dupie
<Monter_> bikstopa: to było śmieszne? Bo nie wiem czy mam się zaśmiać
<bikstopa> Monter_: bynajmniej :D
<dKc> Skrzyp: nazwa?
<Skrzyp> PL - Hell and fire
<dKc> jak wejsc do niego? nie pokazuje mi ;]
<dKc> Skrzyp: trzeba updateowac?
<Skrzyp> dKc: Co jest?
<Skrzyp> czemu wyszedłeś?
<dKc> oj musze gre uaktualnic
<Skrzyp> czemu?
<dKc> Skrzyp: jaka masz werjse?
<dKc> no juz chyba mam
<dKc> stworz pokoj
<Skrzyp> moment, kurwa
<Skrzyp> jest
<dKc> nie widze
<dKc> widze tlko asu
<Skrzyp> co?
<Skrzyp> piszże normalnie, a nie jak ułomne dziecko
<dKc> NIE WIDZE TWOJEGO POKOJU
<Skrzyp> CO ZA IDIOTA
<Skrzyp> masz wyszukiwarkę na dole
<dKc> sam jestes idiota
<Skrzyp> wpisz PL
<Skrzyp> albo poszukaj "-- PL -- Hell and Fire! -- PL --"
<Skrzyp> gorzej niż dwuletniemu dziecku
<dKc> Different maps generated, sorry
<dKc> dobra
<dKc> niewazne
<Skrzyp> co za cep...
<Monter_> Skrzyp: Duże to ma wymagania ? ;p
<winter> w co próbujecie grać?
<Skrzyp> Monter_: nie wielkie
<Skrzyp> winter: ja gram w hedgewars
<dKc> winter: w Hedgewars
<Monter_> No to już ściągam ;p
<Skrzyp> a ten próbuje wejśc do gry
<Dreadlish> mi na atomie odpala
<Dreadlish> to tobie monter odpali
<Skrzyp> i coś mu nie wychodzi
<dKc> dociągam z repo, moze bedzie teraz dzialac
<Skrzyp> ojajebie...
<dKc> pytalem Skrzypa jaka ma wersje ale chyba nie rozumie
<Monter_> Dreadlish: odpali, odpali pewnie sie grafika przygrzeje i sie zawiesi, tradycyjnie ;p
<Skrzyp> trzeba było od razu z repo brać
<Skrzyp> Monter_: nie
<winter> ja ostatnio grałem w wc3 przez openvpn
<Skrzyp> silnik w pascalu napisany :P
<Monter_> Skrzyp: ?
<dKc> bralem z repo
<winter> syt
<Monter_> a to sdobrze ;p
<Dreadlish> heh
<Monter_> 123mb to tylko zajmuje pod winde?
<winter> może dzisiaj jeszcze się uda zagrać
<dKc> Skrzyp: czy potrafisz sprawdzic jaka masz wersje Hedgewars?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: i wszyscy se zróbcie konta na osławionym hedgewars.tk :D
<Monter_> to twoje ? ld
<Skrzyp> dKc: zobacz na tytuł okienka
<Monter_> aa
<Skrzyp> Monter_: nom
<dKc> pytalem sie o twoja, nie moja!
<dKc> masz aktualna wersje?
<Monter_> przekierowuje na dedzika ;p
<Skrzyp> 0.9.15
<dKc> no
<dKc> to ja mam 0.9.13 i updateuje
<dKc> 50%
<Skrzyp> się mówi aktualizuje
<dKc> jełopie
<Monter_> ta wersja to najnowsza?
<dKc> tak
<Monter_> bo ja pobieram z hedgewars.org
<Monter_> to dobrze
<Skrzyp> Monter_: najlepiej brać z repo
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: też grasz?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: on winde ma
<Monter_> Skrzyp: pod windowsa?
<Dreadlish> mi sie narazie nie chce ściągać
<dKc> ciekawe czy sie to uda
<Dreadlish> bo ktoś zaraz powie "jak muli"
<Monter_> Chętnie bym sie przesiadł tylko mam rodzeństwo ;p
<Monter_> Fajny filmik jest do tego ;p
<Skrzyp> Monter_: pierniczyć rodzenśtwo daj im ubuntu
<Monter_> Dreadlish: Masz juz tbbt?
<Dreadlish> wat?
<dKc> Monter_: grasz?
<Monter_> THE BIG BANK THEORY
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> no
<Monter_> tak, zaraz 75/123
<Monter_> mb
<Dreadlish> 4 sezony do teraz ;p
<Monter_> ;)
<Skrzyp> Monter_: rusz kapsko bo się chłopaki z całego serwa zebrały
<Monter_> Skrzyp: Za 5 sec kończy mi się ściągać jakiś film, wiec myśle ze 20mb z transferem 250 szybko pójdzie
<Monter_> ;p
<Skrzyp> :P
<dKc> o mamo
<Skrzyp> a już?
<Monter_> O jaaa, jaką oni przepustowość łącza mają na tym serwera, ściąga mi po 100kb
<Dreadlish> mi tam z dojczlandów idzie
<Skrzyp> szybciej bo się niecieprliwią ludzie
<Dreadlish> 20% ;d
<Monter_> u mnie jest 115/123 mb ;p
<Skrzyp> dKc: GDZIE CIE WYWAIŁO!?
<Monter_> haha :D
<Skrzyp> pospieszcie się
<Monter_> już !!!
<Monter_> instaluje
<Monter_> a jaki serwer ?
<Skrzyp> oficjalny
<Dreadlish> ja i tak nie wbije bo zaraz wybywam
<Skrzyp> tam są dwa wybory
<Skrzyp> ofc i lan
<dKc> Skrzyp: a drużyne robiłem
<Skrzyp> Monter_: szybciej!!!
<Monter_> wbijam!!!
<Monter_> gre wczytuje
<Monter_> :D
<Skrzyp> szybciej!!!
<dKc> masz wersje 0.9.15?
<dKc> Monter_: ?
<Skrzyp> tak
<Monter_> jestem
<Skrzyp> no jak z ich serwa to raczej
<dKc> PL FIRE coś tam
<Monter_> jestem
<Monter_> haha :D
<Monter_> ile tu jest czasu ?
<Dreadlish> idę
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> julek: ping
<Mussious> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: pink
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> :D
 * PoKrAk bedzie wkurzał szwagra
<PoKrAk> wraca z egiptu i piramid nie widzieli
<PoKrAk> zrobiłem mały fotomontaz i ja widzialem piramidy :P
<Wizard> dlaczego konstruktory nie mogą być wirtualne? co im szkodzi? :<\
<ntat> Wizard: może jaśniej...
<winter> ntat: to programista i nie da się jaśniej
<winter> może na wiki coś znajdziesz
<ntat> już pędzę szukać;]
<Wizard> ej, robił ktoś ubuntu certified professional? :D
<ntat> jak w irssi zmienić ":" na "," po wytabulowaniu osobnika?:)
<Mussious> Wizard, a co to?
<ntat> Bo to trochę wygląda, jakby wytabulowana osoba mówiła a nie, że to do niej się odnosi:)
<Wizard> ntat: tak się składa, że to jest po polsku
<Wizard> znaczy z przecinkiem
<ntat> Wizard: no i własnie o to pytam
<ntat> bo w irssi jest z dwukropkiem i dziwnie wygląda
<Wizard> hmm, nigdy nie próbowałem
<Mussious> Wizard, to w Polsce można zrobić?
<Wizard> completion_char = :
<Wizard> Mussious: chyba już tak
<winter> nie widze takiej opcji u siebie
<winter> a jest
<winter> w sekcji completion ;-)
<Mussious> Wizard, tylko 3,5 patyka to kosztuje :)
<Wizard> lol
<Mussious> http://www.altkom.pl/katalog/pokaz,kurs/kurs,Ubuntu%20Certified%20Professional
<Wizard> a bo to altkom oczywiście prowadzi
<Wizard> czy w tym biednym kraju jest tylko ta jedna firma?
<Wizard> ntat: a dziękuję gdzie?
<Wizard> Mussious: na cholerę mi takie szkolenie?
<Wizard> za 3,5k? :D
<Mussious> No nie wiem, to ty pytałeś o nie.
<Wizard> no właśnie już nie będę pytał :)
<Skrzyp> http://forum.php.pl/index.php?showtopic=169401 - :PP
<drumiec> dobry dzień]
<drumiec> przybyłem do was z pytaniem, na które to ktoś może zna odpowiedź
<winter> dont ask to ask
<winter> poprostu zadaj pytanie
<drumiec> ok wiec przechodze do rzeczy
<drumiec> zainstalowałem stery nvidia
<drumiec> robie piękny restart
<drumiec> i po owym restarcie nie mam już ładnego ekranu podczas ładowania systemu
<drumiec> tylko krzak
<drumiec> any idea?
<winter> alt + ctr + f1
<winter> przechodzisz do konsoli
<winter> logujesz się jako root
<winter> zatrzymujesz gdm (service gdm stop) chyba
<winter> generujesz konfig nvidii
<winter> nvidia-xconfig
<winter> startujesz gdm
<winter> i powinieneś cieszyć się xorgiem
<drumiec> brzmi prosto
<winter> a inna kwestia, jaką masz kartę graficzną
<drumiec> GF 7600gt
<drumiec> powiem tyle że na starszym sterowniku problemu nie bylo
<drumiec> (nie licząc pokrzaczonego kursora ale z tym doszedłem już)
<winter> hmm, jest wspierana przez najnowsze stery
<winter> nie powinno być krzaków
<winter> a jak te krzaki wyglądają?
<drumiec> na windozie też jakieś nieliczne problemy były
<winter> a generowałeś już xorg.conf?
<winter> bo moze niepotrzebnie cię poinstruowałem do tego
<Skrzyp> winter: krzaki jak krzaki - niezidentyfikowane obiekty ekranowe
<drumiec> jeśli chodzi o ekran ładowania to miałem ładne graficzne, teraz mam zwyczajne tekstowe przy czym mogłoby takie sobie pozostać, gdyby nie fakt że tak mniej wiecej pod koniec widze komunikad DO IRQ ... itd z 30 razy
<winter> oj kaszana
<winter> napisz post na forum
<winter> moze ktoś odpowie
<drumiec> tak też mialem jak live cd odpaliłem
<drumiec> ale  olałem bo ładuje sie i tak bez problemu
<drumiec> myslalem ze to problem ze sprzętem w pierwszej kolejności
<drumiec> bo wszystko jest podkręcone
<drumiec> stary komp, więc chce z niego wycisnąć maximum
<drumiec> btw na backtracku to samo przy live cd
<Galahad> witam :D
<winter> drumiec: no widzisz to może być problemem
<drumiec> jeszcze nie wybuchło
<drumiec> wiec probemu nie ma
<drumiec> ^^
<winter> ale mogą być problemy ze stabilnością
<drumiec> być może
<winter> to widać bardzo na gentoo przy kompilacjach
<drumiec> ale kto by się tym przejmował
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: pong
<drumiec> wiesz
<winter> jak chcesz mieć stabilny os to powinieneś
<drumiec> powiem tak
<drumiec> opis mojego sprzetu przed i po
<drumiec> Celeron D 2.66 obecnie 4.9GHz , DDR 400MHZ obecnie w granicach 460 orzy czym spaliłem jedna kość, GF7600GT na wodnym chłodzeniu podkrecony do parametrow 8600gs
<winter> no widzisz tu leży pies pogrzebany, jak podkręcasz to musisz się liczyć z utratą stabilności
<drumiec> na 1 rzut oka nie sądziłem że to sie tak objawi
<drumiec> mimo wszystko muszę utrzymywać w podkreceniu sprzęt, bo kości mi się gryzą jak pracują wolniej
<drumiec> a jak sie spali, to trudno
<Dreadlish> re
<drumiec> w samym ubuntu wszystko chodzi bez zarzutu
<grzebciak> witam wszystkich
<winter> a witaj
<drumiec> dodam że używam ultimateedition 2.8
<drumiec> witam również
<Dreadlish> mi na kręconym sempronie z 1,5ghz na 3,2ghz przy killowaniu kadu komp sie resetował ;d
<grzebciak> mam takie pytanie jak dodać inny OS do grub'a
<Dreadlish> grub2 - idk, grub - wiem
<winter> grzebciak: na ubuntu odpal update-grub
<winter> albo rtfm
<ntat> To ja Celerona 1,1 maks do 1,26 podkręcałem:P Przy wiekszych się już restartował
<Dreadlish> ntat: no wiesz p4 to jest to co się kręci ;d
<winter> jak mojego athlona 4400 podkręcałem to na gentoo w ogóle się nie dało nic skompilować, ciągle faile
<Dreadlish> a celerona d musze ze szkoły zapieprzyć
<drumiec> pochwale sie że musiałem nieco płyte główną przerobić, bo chłodzenie było tak duże, że 1 kości ramu nie mogłem wcisnąć :)
<Dreadlish> drumiec: to nie trzeba było jej wciskać =.=
<drumiec> trzeba było :P nie bede przecież marnował slota
<Dreadlish> drumiec: to go se wylutuj
<Dreadlish> ja tam z x3 2,9ghz zrobiłem x4 3,3ghz i działa dobrze i jestem z tego zadowolony
<Dreadlish> extreme overclocking w warunkach domowych ssie
<drumiec> no wiesz twój proc to inna epoka
<drumiec> na azot mnie nie stać
<Dreadlish> dlatego mówie extreme oc w warunkach domowych ssie
<Dreadlish> bo tylko strata kasy
<drumiec> chyba ze komp jest warty 300zł a części do niego wyniesiesz ze szkoły
<ntat> azotu nikt raczej nie sprzeda, chyba że jakaś firma go będzie kupowała
<ntat> ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale można też sobie "byczy radiator"
<Dreadlish> zrobić ;d
<ntat> Ale można kombinować z płynem do chłodnicy:)
<drumiec> i taki mam :P
<ntat> Albo wszystko do oleju włożyć
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> potem wyciągaj
<Dreadlish> pozdro
<fi9o> ntat: Ale tne olej trzeba co jakis czas wymieniac.
<ntat> No, jak wodę rybkom:P
<fi9o> Wode w akwarium wymieniam rzadko
<fi9o> Bo rybki nie moga miec czesto zmienianej.
<drumiec> a potem możesz na nim smażyć :O
<fi9o> I nie wymienia im sie w calosci wody.
<fi9o> Mam akwarium, wiem troszke na ten temat ;)
<drumiec> niektórzy mają akwarium, a dolewają mineralnej
<drumiec> gazowanej
<ntat> drumiec albo odwrotnie, najpierw smażyć a potem do kompa
<ntat> :]
<drumiec> ntat, za gęsty by został + możliwe że jakieś skwarki by latały :o
<ntat> Najgorsz, jak taka chłodnica będzie miała dziurę i wszystko się wydostanie
<ntat> :)
<drumiec> ostatnio co dowaliem. Zostawiłem otwartą tacke od dvd
<drumiec> i oczywiście o tym zapomniałem
<drumiec> dzwoni telefon, więc sie zerwałem do niego
<drumiec> i uwaliłem ową tacke
<ntat> na otwarte tacki, to eject -t jest:P
<drumiec> heh
<drumiec> ile sie naczarowałem żeby do kupy to złożyc
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Dreadlish> zastanawiam się jak ja moge słuchać muzyki z końca lat 80?
<drumiec> Dreadlish, just play >
<ntat> mplayer http://91.121.103.183:9200
<ntat> :)
<grzebciak> wykonałem update-grub ale żaden wpis nie został dodany
<dawiss> witam
<grzebciak> czy są inne sposoby
<dawiss> jak w shellu przypisac numer argumentu do zmiennej
<dawiss> chcialbym aby numer argumentu sie zwiekszal
<dawiss> najpierw $1 pozniej $2 itd.
<dawiss> czyli nie byl staly
<grzebciak> a czy da się to zapętlić
<dawiss> pewnie
<dawiss> pokaze Ci skrypt
<dawiss> tak mi bedzie latwiej tlumaczyc
<dawiss> http://wklej.org/id/470124/
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> a nie można
<Dreadlish> for zmp in $@ ?
<drumiec> \o/
<dawiss> mowisz aby w ten sposob zmienic petle for?
<Dreadlish> no
<dawiss> nie znam sie na tym za bardzo ;)
<Dreadlish> $@ = tablica wszystkich argumentów
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to to przepisać
<dawiss> hmmm
<dawiss> head czyta mi plik w dziwny sposob
<dawiss> tj. gubi wszystko po spacji
<Dreadlish> jak "po spacji"?
<dawiss> jak usunalem wszystko co po spacji
<dawiss> to dziala idealnie
<dawiss> argument jest np. taki
<Galahad> pyton nic nie gubi
<drumiec> winter, uczyniłem co powyżej napisałeś, rezultatu nie ma więc coś jest na rzeczy :>
<Dreadlish> mi jakoś dobrze daje
<dawiss> [dawiss@Fedorek ~]$ /home/dawiss/1.sh '/home/dawiss/Plik tekstowy'
<dawiss> rozpoczynam dzialanie
<dawiss> head: nie można otworzyć `/home/dawiss/Plik' do czytania: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Dreadlish> miałem jakiegoś centosa postawić czy coś
<Dreadlish> dawiss: bo to sie daje Plik\ tekstowy
<Dreadlish> a jak nie to w " "
<dawiss> dzieki
<dawiss> generalnie jak zmienilem nazwe na Plik
<dawiss> to dziala idealnie
<dawiss> dziekuje za pomoc
<Dreadlish> np
<grzebciak> ale jak jeszcze inaczej dodać system do grub'a
<Dreadlish> wywalić gruba 2 i zainstalować lilo
<winter> drumiec: możliwe, że to przez overcloacking
<Dreadlish> winter: overclocking
<Dreadlish> winter: a że on go przekręcił równo to jego sprawa ;p
<winter> nom
<winter> om nom nom!
<drumiec> guglam narazie
<drumiec> a bład owy o ktorym wspominałem brzmi: do_IRQ: 0.67 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)
<Dreadlish> drumiec: to odpal na failsafe ustawieniach
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> bo jak to z irq to twoje oc jest niestabilne poprostu
<drumiec> moze najzwyczajniej w swiecie zobacze czy to samo jest bez oc
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> failsafe = bez oc
<Dreadlish> w twoim przypadku
<ntat> Szukam, gdzie można dopisać adres strony, żeby przy uruchamianiu komputera automatycznie strona była uruchamiana w linksie (w tle - tu chyba chodzi o screen) a następnie zamykana (killall links)
<fi9o> screen -dmS links links adres?
<ntat> Chodzi o www.pajacyk.pl :)
<Wizard> wgetem zrób
<bialy663> :|
 * lisu1 ziewa
<ntat> links ze screen`em może być
<bialy663> a jaki to ma cel
<ntat> klikanie w brzuszek (tam jest troche inny adres)
<bialy663> to i tak nie działa
<ntat> w linksie mozna to zrobic
<ntat> więc automatycznie też:)
<ntat> bialy663: co nie działa?
<bialy663> mówię o klikaniu w brzuszek
<fi9o> ntat: Tak jak Ci napisalem zrob.
<Wizard> nie?
<ntat> dlaczego?
<fi9o> ntat: Doczytaj jeszcze o cron'ie
<bialy663> a widziałeś kiedyś ten obiad?
<fi9o> cron daily
<ntat> bialy663: ale to nie dla Ciebie:P
<bialy663> noi
<fi9o> bialy663: A tylko to czasu zajmuje, ze az powinno sie klikac.
<ntat> Na stronie masz listę szkół, które są tym obięte
<fi9o> bialy663: Nie chcez, nie klikaj. Nie proboj pokazac swojej madrosci i udowadniac, ze to bez sensu.
<fi9o> Ciesz sie tylko, ze masz cos zryc.
<fi9o> ide kiepskich ogladnac.
<bialy663> poza tym robiąc to automatycznie jest chyba złym pomysłem
<bialy663> albo klikanie w brzuszek z adblockiem
<ntat> to jest http://www.pajacyk.pl/zlicz.php
<Galahad> :d
<ntat> bialy663: złym, nie złym, lepiej tak niż wcale a nie zawsze pamiętam ale za to praktycznie co dzie włączam kompa:)
<ntat> *dzień
<Galahad> przydał by sie skrypt albo demon :)
<bialy663> ale jeśli ilość odsłon strony != ilość odsłon reklamy (bo tekstowa przeglądarka raczej nie wczyta flasha ani grafik) to myślisz że reklamodawcy zapłacą za takie wyłudzenie?
<Galahad> rekalmodawcy robią co chcą
<drumiec> roar
<ntat> Zresztą tam, jest jakaś firma, która zajmuje się zliczaniem, więc jak niezaakceptują to moja strata, ale jak przejdzie to dobrze:)
<Galahad> zalezy od umowy
<ntat> w linksie i tak reklam nie widzę:P
<Galahad> oo rekalmy coraz bardziej mnei wnerwiają z nimi
<Galahad> wszędzie ten szrot wciskają
<Galahad> chce ogladać film a sie nie da bo reklama ...dodadkowo nie ma go wtmp bo coś zmienili crazy
<Dreadlish> :D
<Galahad> Dreadlish, nie śmiej się :(
<Dreadlish> kolejna próba centosa
<Dreadlish> ja sie z siebie śmieje
<Galahad> Dreadlish, ludzie cierpią a ty sie śmiejesz ^^
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> bo zjebany jestem
<Dreadlish> ponoć
<Galahad> swój znajdzie swego heheheh
<grzebciak> exit
<ntat> ciekawe czy links ma jakiś swój identyfikator, dobrze byłoby w tym przypadku zmienić na Firefoxa, bo jak ktoś tam choć zielony trochę jest to będzie wiedział, że w linksie nie zobaczy się nic poza tekstem:)
<ntat> Swoją drogą, mogli by pomyśleć o tekstowej wersji tych reklam
<winter> ntat: ma i pewnie można zmienić
<bt4> elo winter
<winter> elo bt4
<Galahad> eee chyba nie będa tacy drobiazgowi
<Galahad> wiedzą że sponsor robi co chce to oni też :d
<winter> ntat: -http.fake-user-agent string
<winter> rtfm, zajrzałem do mana
<bt4> winter, zepsuł mi się shell ;/ nie mogę się połączyć w irssi ;/
<winter> jak to się zepsuł
<winter> spróbuj na inne serwery
<winter> może ktoś też się łączy z tego serwera na ten sam serwer co ty
<winter> one mają ograniczenia
<bt4> winter, a widzisz nie pomyslałęm o tym shell jest na bshellz
<bt4> ale patrzyłęm tez inne i też lipa
<bt4> winter, najpierw miałem problem z utf-8
<winter> spróbuj inne serwery
<bt4> krzaczyło mi strasznie
<bt4> winter, popróbuje później bo nie mam już nerwów :P
<winter> jak chcesz
<winter> ja sobie kawkę walnę
<bt4> winter, a może pierdolniemy z tego wszystkiego po piwku ?
<Galahad> a ja na 3 zmianę :(
<winter> bt4: nie mam
<ntat> hmm... asciijump mi się troche tnie - to już przesada;]
<ntat> Są jakieś konsolowe gry tekstowe?
<ntat> Kiedyś pod dos`a była Biznesman - kupowało się i sprzedawało, itp... Nawet fajna była:)
<ntat> Pamiętam, wtedy pierwszy raz grałem w wyścigi 3D - Stunts czy jakoś tak się nazywała ale to już nie tekstowa:D
<winter> extra/bs 2.7-2 The classic game of Battleships against the computer. Ncurses.
<winter> albo aptitude odpal i szukaj
<winter> ntat: ^^
<ntat> popatrzę sobie:)
<Monter> Siema
<winter> siema ściema!
<Galahad> Monter, cze
<Galahad> Dreadlish, ja tez lubie lata 80 :D
<Galahad> :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvi-uAVLUKg
<Monter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bxmFzL_074&feature=related
<Quintasan> \o
<lisu1> o/
<winter> Monter: haha
<bt4> o\
<winter> -o/
<bt4> \o
<bt4> \o/
<drumiec>  /o/
<bt4>  \o\
<drumiec> _o/
<bt4> _o_
<bt4> dobra wystarczy spokój :P
<Galahad> a moje nie doszło :(
<drumiec> -=d(^(^_(^_^)_^)^)b=-
<winter> =-o/
<drumiec> nas tu wielu
<winter> relaks
<Enlik> >->-o
<drumiec> ?:-> elwis
<Galahad> 55tys w ciagu 3 lat traci się na samochodzie sic
<Psotnick> niektóre nie mają aż tyle do stracenia :)
<Galahad> no w tym jest paliwo i serwis i ubezpieczenie
<Galahad> ciekawe czy opony doliczyli
<Psotnick> i zapomniłem co miałem zrobić
<Galahad> fajnie samochody to "dobry" interes :F
<Galahad> Psotnick, miałęś napisać do rządu o ograniczenie floty bmw do 2 sam :D
<Psotnick> nie ;)
<Galahad> zapomniałęm że jutro sobota
<Monter> dzięki że mi przypomniałeś :P
<Galahad> http://www.pogodynka.pl/ ale ciepło :D
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Galahad> uwaga na g w trawie :(
<Galahad> uwaga na ahn1 i wiosenną depresje
<Galahad> pić ag100 i lcaseje
<drumiec>  omg gdzie są moje szlugi ja się pytam :<
<Dreadlish> nie wiem?
<drumiec> zdziwiłbym się gdybyś wiedział
<Psotnick> już wiem :D
<drumiec> Q.Q
<Psotnick> czcionki miałem poinstalować :D
<jacekowski> Galahad: jak kupisz nowy
<Galahad> już nigdy nei kupie
<Galahad> nigdy weicej mercedesów z salonu :(
<Galahad> nie wiedziłem że to sie tyle traci jakbym wiedział to bym nie kupował ....
<Galahad> ;D
<Galahad> ufo nad izraelem !
<Dreadlish> gdzore?
<bt4> Dreadlish, witam
<Dreadlish> btqelo
<Dreadlish> bt4: elo
<Dreadlish> ;d
<bt4> elo elo 320
<Psotnick> siema Dreadlish
<bt4> 3 2 0
<Dreadlish> elo Psotnick
<Psotnick> miałem Ci coś powiedzieć
<Psotnick> tylko nie pamiętam co ;/
<Psotnick> a właśnie
<Psotnick> arch sux
<winter> arch odwzajemnia emocje
<bt4> hee
<drumiec> podchodź zatem neutralnie, bez emocji
<Psotnick> podszedłem
<Psotnick> chciałem zainstalować
<Psotnick> ale on nie chciał
<drumiec> zatem bez większych emocji udaję się do sklepu, ponieważ moje fajki zniknęłý w czasoprzestrzeni
<Psotnick> nawet mu ładnie dysk sformatowałem, mógł mieć 12GB na /, ale nie chciał
<Galahad> idę do roboty :(
<Galahad> czesć
<Psotnick> "Interactive Installation Procedure
<Psotnick> Type /arch/setup (or aif -p interactive, which is the same) to start."
<Psotnick> cytat z Arch Wiki
<Psotnick> aif jest not found i nie ma katalogu arch, dziękuję, dobranoc
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: chroot ftw
<Psotnick> ?
<winter> można tam jakoś z chroota
<Dreadlish> tak
<winter> o, właśnie Dreadlish próbował
<Dreadlish> mam zainstalowane
<Dreadlish> robisz fsy
<Dreadlish> potem
<Psotnick> już debiana postawiłem ;D
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ja cencika ztawiam d;
<Psotnick> nie wiem co wy macie do tego debiana?
<winter> gratz
<winter> ja używam na codzień na serwerkju
<winter> nic nie mam, darzę go sympatią
<Psotnick> ale ja go mam, uwaga, uwaga: na desktopie
<Psotnick> ;)
<winter> Psotnick: Dreadlish jest pryszczatym małolatem i nie wie co pisze czasem
<winter> Psotnick: którą wersję?
<Psotnick> Sid
<winter> nigdy nie próbowałem, wszyscy odradzali pozatym
<winter> poza tym 8
<winter> *
<Psotnick> no właśnie nie wiem co macie do tego Sida i ogólnie Debiana na desktopach
<winter> no sid to nie jest na serwer
<Psotnick> no, ale na desktopa jest całkiem OK
<winter> dopuki się nie posypie
<Psotnick> hmm
<winter> ó*
<Psotnick> raz mi się sypnęły Xy
<Psotnick> ale naprawiłem
<mati75> Psotnick: ja nic nie mam
<mati75> experimental działa zajebiście
<Psotnick> experimentala to nie chcę ;)
<Psotnick> wole mieć stabilnego Sid'a
<winter> sid to experimental
<winter> ...
<Psotnick> sid to unstable
<Psotnick> ;)
<winter> jeden pies
<Dreadlish> debian to takie distro któro nawet najbardziej eksperimental jest bardziej stable od gentoo unstable
<Psotnick> nie jeden
<mati75> Dreadlish: experimental to jest ubuntu testing
<mati75> 2 razy się dzisiaj mi wywalił
<mati75> dobrze, że tylka na vbox
<Dreadlish> rolling release ftw
<Dreadlish> tak jak rolling stonesi są zajebiści tak samo rolling release jest zajebiste ;p
<Psotnick> mati75: bluźnisz Ubuntu stable jest mniej stabilne od Debiana Undtable(nie wiem jakim cudem, ale Ubuntu się potrafiło raz, dwa razy dziennie powiesić)
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: jest mniej stabilne od najmniej stabilnego systemu
<Dreadlish> :D
<mati75> Psotnick: mi to mówisz
<mati75> Dreadlish: od prawie 2 lat mam sida na desktopie
<Dreadlish> mati75: try miesiące na sidzie wyjechałem, uznałem że ma stare paczki czasem ;p
<Psotnick> no cóż ja mam pół roku
<Dreadlish> poza tym to rozdrobnienie paczek
<Psotnick> jedyne co mnie denerwuje to Iceweasel
<Psotnick> i Icedove
<Dreadlish> ja jak instaluje liba to myśle że razem z headerami
<Dreadlish> a tu są -dev
<Dreadlish> jakby to wszystko połączył
<Dreadlish> to by było duużo mniej paczek ;d
<Psotnick> połowa addonów nie działa na nich :)
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja używam opery - prosze trolli bez komentarza
<Dreadlish> LOL?
<Dreadlish> CENTOS mi instaluje 2.6.18
<Dreadlish> ...
<winter> opera ssie
<winter> przykro mi
<drumiec> a co nie ssie?
<Dreadlish> wszystko ssie = nic nie ssie
<mati75> Dreadlish: http://wklej.org/id/470201/
<Dreadlish> taki bparadox
<mati75> połowa to experimental
<winter> fajerfoks i chrumchrum nie ssą
<drumiec> po czym wnosisz?
<Dreadlish> mati75: tylko 1294 paczki :D
<Dreadlish> ja jade na ok 250 paczkach
<winter> stabilne, szybkie i dobrze wyświetlają, mają szeroką gamę zasobów
<Dreadlish> aptosid-(...) ok rozumiem
<winter> s/zasobów/addonów/
<Dreadlish> winter: hmm, fajerfoks muli jak szit
<Dreadlish> może coś w czwórce zmienią
<winter> mi nei
<winter> może mam bardziej nowoczesnego kompa
<winter> ale
<winter> na moim 8letnim laptopie tez muli
<winter> ale
<winter> tam prawie wszystko muli
<Dreadlish> przepisali by bez tego żulranera to by działał o połowe szybciej
<drumiec> czru
<drumiec> po odpaleniu lisa za 1 razem na ubuntu dotałem oczopląsu od wodotrysków i przęłączyłem na chroma
<drumiec> dostałem*
 * Dreadlish widząc napis "Wyjmij wszystkie nośniki instalacyjne" eleganckim ruchem wyjął dyskietkę z stacji dyskietek
<drumiec> :o szał
<Dreadlish> cały centos z jednej dyskietki ;d
<Psotnick> ja to nie mam w domu nic ze stacją dyskietek ;/
<Dreadlish> ja mam jedną jedyną dyskietkę z pxebootem i jedną jedyną stacje dyskietek do straszaka
<Psotnick> tint2 jest dziwny
<drumiec> a mam pytanie natury takiej: czy da sie zmienić jakoś priorytet kursora tak, aby w niektórych programach nie zmieniał sie na default?
<Psotnick> w Wine się zawsze będzie zmieniał jeśli Ci o tą aplikację chodzi
<drumiec> to akurat wiem, bo wygląda windowsowo
<drumiec> natomiast zdarza sie np w psi czy nawet w amaroku
<drumiec> że zmienia mi wygląd na domyślny w ramach okna
<Psotnick> to nie wiem
<drumiec> starałem sie wyguglać ale jakoś sensownej odpowiedzi nie znalazłem
<drumiec> ogolnie z tymi kursorami to jakaś stypa, zwłaszcza z compizem
<drumiec> pierwszym razem jak zamienilem to blokowało programy i klawe
<Psotnick> masz w compize i ustawieniach gnome ustawiony ten sam motyw?
<ozil> elo mały problem mam
<ania12lat> mnie tam działa
<ania12lat> pewnie jakos magicznie ciagnie kursory ustawione dla qt czy cos :f
<ozil> zainstalowałem libstdc++5 ale nadal nie moge zainstalować sp-auth
<julek> Wizard: pong
<drumiec> no nic może dojde
<ozil> problemy z zależnościami uniemożliwiają skonfigurowanie sp-auth:
<ozil>  sp-auth zależy od ia32-libs (<< 2.7ubuntu17) | lib32stdc++5; jednakże:
<ozil>   Wersją ia32-libs w systemie jest 20090808ubuntu9.
<ozil>   Pakiet lib32stdc++5 nie jest zainstalowany.
<ozil> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania sp-auth (--install):
<ozil>  problemy z zależnościami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany
<ozil> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<ozil>  sp-auth
<ozil> lib32stdc++5 jest zainstalowany bo sprawdzałem w synaptic
<ozil> lib32stdc++5 dev już nie ale nie mam takiej paczki dla ubu 10.10
<ozil> lib32stdc++6 jest zainstalowana
<winter> apt-get -f install ?
<ozil> instaluje przez dpkg
<winter> nie mam nic na debianie pod ręką żeby sprawdzić man apta i dpkg
<winter> sorry mate
<winter> spróbuj dpkg ignorować zależności albo forsować
<ozil> to niestety nie pomaga
<ozil> bo w repo też ten pakiet jest i z tą opcją -f tak samo
<winter> udostępnij mi roota przez ssh :-P
<ozil> yhy
<winter> no nie mam pomysłu inaczej
<winter> nie wiem nawet co chcesz uzyskać
<ozil> zainstalować sopcast-player
<winter> tego w repo nie ma, że przez dpkg?
<ozil> jest ale sypie błędami
<winter> kompiluj ze źródeł
<ozil> install sopcast-player
<ozil> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<ozil> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<ozil> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<ozil> Nie udało się zainstalować niektórych pakietów. Może to oznaczać,
<ozil> że zażądano niemożliwej sytuacji lub używasz dystrybucji niestabilnej,
<ozil> w której niektóre pakiety nie zostały jeszcze utworzone lub przeniesione
<ozil> z katalogu Incoming ("Przychodzące").
<ozil> Następujące informacje mogą pomóc rozwiązać sytuację:
<ozil> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<ozil>  sopcast-player : Wymaga: sp-auth (>= 3.0.1) ale nie zostanie zainstalowany
<ozil> E: Pakiety są uszkodzone
<ozil> beck@beck-Desktop:~/Pulpit$
<ozil> ubu 10.10 amd 64
<winter> odinstaluj to ścierwo, zainstaluj z repo wraz z zależnościami i kompiluj źródła
<ozil> to było z repo i nie jest zainstalowane nic
<ozil> anie sp-auth
<winter> coś popsułeś
<winter> a jak nie to zgłoś buga
<winter> :f
<winter> albo baw się źródłami
<ozil> dziwi mnie to że doinstalowałem zależnośc do sp-auth a on mi muwi że nadal tego nie mam
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Monter: dKc: Gracie? :P
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: pong-pong
<Skrzyp> `seen julek
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: julek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 15 minutes and 11 seconds ago: <julek> Wizard: pong
<Skrzyp> tfu
<Skrzyp> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 hour, 10 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <jacekowski> Galahad: jak kupisz nowy
<drumiec> good new's: mój fatal error zmienił cyfrę na 0.68 ^^
<julek> news
<drumiec> oj nie wiem skad mi sie ten apostrof wtyknął
<winter> wścibski apostrof
<drumiec> niezwykle
<Skrzyp> lol, mission impossible - przepchać 30mb przez łącze 2kb/s :P
<drumiec> w jakim czasie masz zamiar wykonać misje? :D
<Skrzyp> ETA: 4h 8min
<Skrzyp> i ciągle skacze
<drumiec> rośnie?
<Skrzyp> virtualboxa ściągam, no
<Skrzyp> drumiec: nie
<drumiec> kox
<Skrzyp> obija się męidzy 4 a 7 godzin
<Skrzyp> gra ktoś w hedgewars?
<drumiec> jak powiesz co to jest, to zaczne
<Skrzyp> klon Wormsów na licencji open source
<drumiec> hmm
<drumiec> wole liero
<Skrzyp> tylko masz więcej broni i większą możliwośc modyfikacji
<Skrzyp> ?
<drumiec> bo wormsy są turowe tak?
<Skrzyp> tja
<drumiec> a liero jest full action
<Skrzyp> a co to jest liero?
<drumiec> takie wormsy bez tur
<Skrzyp> a rżniesz się robakami czy ludzikami? :P
<julek> teeworlds
<drumiec> robalami
<Skrzyp> julek: ?
<drumiec> istnieje tego parenascie odmian natomiast pierszą bylo chyba liero jeszcze na dosie
<julek> Skrzyp: no teeworlds to takie jak liero
<julek> drumiec: pierwsze, czyli ktore?
<julek> liero przed wormsami?
<Skrzyp> drumiec: a jest na gnu/linux?
<julek> jest openlierox
<ntat> Można w jakiś sposób zidentyfikować, która temperatura do czego się odnosi w sensors?
<julek> ale nie gralem
<ntat> Jak ustawię zużycie na 100%, to widzę, który czujnik jest od procka
<ntat> ale pozostałe dwa to tylko temp1 i temp2
<Skrzyp> :P
<drumiec> nie wiem co bylo pierwsze
<ntat> Kiedyś w Liero grałem na Windowsie
<drumiec> ale wiem że na blaszaku 200mhz chodziło :D
<ntat> fajna gra - takie wormsy w czasie rzeczywistym:)
<drumiec> openlierox chyba nawet ma multi spreparowane
<crusty> ta
<crusty> działa
<drumiec> kox
<drumiec> moznaby skatować jak za starych dobrych czasów
<drumiec> omg! 75megsów s!c
<drumiec> pierwsze liero mialo może z 300kb
<drumiec> kto postawi serwa? :D
<drumiec> popykamy
<julek> serwa z megsami skatowac popykaniem?
<drumiec> co kto lubi
<drumiec> ja np lubie
<ntat> Loosing My Religion leci w latach 80-90, fajny kawałek, mogę go słuchać i słuchać:)
<julek> losing
<ntat> losing of course:P
<julek> nie jest fajny;)
<julek> a w ogole ich wszystkie piosenki sa takie same...
<julek> takie nijakie
<ntat> julek: nie znam wszyskich ale ta to mi się podoba:]
<ntat> Muszę Mutt`a skonfigurować z gmail`em
<ozil> dobra już ogarnołem zainstalowałem niższą wwersje sp-auth i potem recznie skopiowałem najnowszą do /usr/bin
<Dreadlish> re re qm
<drumiec> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/02/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-alpha-2.html
<drumiec> wygląda przyzwoicue
<drumiec> przyzwoicie*
<ntat> No, Mutt działa:]
<ntat> Praca w konsoli zaczyna mi się podobać:)
<Galahad> :(
<firemark> ~22:59:21~  ntat : Praca w konsoli zaczyna mi się podobać:)
<firemark> nah, ubuntu :D
<winter> no to se pograłem
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: czego to chcesz?
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: grasz w hedgewars?
<jacekowski> nie
<drumiec> trailer wygląda fajnie. I ta muzyczka heh
<drumiec> można się pokusić o ściągnięcie
<drumiec> a w warsow ktoś może gra?
<lisu1> drumiec: warsow ssie
<drumiec> alternatywy?
<drumiec> q3? :D
<winter> q3 rlz
<drumiec> to co partyjke q3?
<winter> niee, nagrałem się na dzisiaj w wc3
<drumiec> a tak apropos
<winter> ale moze innym razem ;-P
<drumiec> jak wyłączyć emulacje 3 klawisza myszy
<winter> google
<drumiec> bo rocket jumpa nie idzie zrobic
<drumiec> no ta wujek google
<drumiec> true
<Galahad> pojechał bym do egiptu i zrobił sobie live roceet jumpa i moze strzelił fote ufo
<drumiec> winter, także przy okazji ustawimy sie na partyjke.
<winter> 1nastepnym razem
<winter> a może w wc3 z nami zagrasz
<winter> ustawiamy się z kumplami na coś większego
<drumiec> warcraft?
<drumiec> ale ja tylko custom mapki pogrywam :P
<drumiec> na euro battlu
<drumiec> btw dobrze chodzi to na wine?
<tofo1> grywaliscie - grywacie w QuakeWorld?
<drumiec> a co to za hardcore?
<tofo1> q1
<drumiec> hmm no tak z filmiku na yt wynika
<winter> drumiec: dobrze, ale np na gnome dzieją się dziwne rzeczy przy nażdżaniu myszką na panel
<drumiec> nie lepiej q3 / ioq3?
<drumiec> winter, pozostaje sie tylko przekonac
<winter> także lepiej się gra na fluksie
<winter> bez niespodzianek
<tofo1> nie mozn porownywac q3 do q1
<winter> acha i jest problem z zakładaniem serwera na linuksie: z nieznanych mi powodów klienci nie mogą się połączyć
<winter> także serwer musi stać na win
<drumiec> spoko serwa moge hostować w sumie
<drumiec> tylko router otworzyć trzeba lekko
<drumiec> na ghostone probowalem postawic ostatnio serw do w3
<drumiec> ale cos mi nie wychodzilo do konca i dalem sobie siana
<drumiec> ew można pod czymś takim jak hamachi postawić
<drumiec> na lokalu powinno działać bezproblemowo
<tofo1> tak mniej wiecej wyglada gra w QW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cALELmIo8zk
<tofo1> troche szybciej niz w q3
<Galahad> ok idę ...a sauerbraten ?
<Galahad> debranoc
<drumiec> tofo1, zależy czy grasz w oryginalne q3 czy preferujesz mody jak np: OSP
<tofo1> porownywalem tylko zwykle QW do zwyklego Q2, Q3 , open arena itp
<tofo1> i tak ostatnio najfajniejsza giera to machinarium :)
<drumiec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAVsJI2PCiM
<winter> drumiec: przez openvpn'a
<winter> drumiec: jaki masz upload?
<drumiec> 1,5
<winter> to 3 razy wyższy od mojego
<drumiec> nic nie poradze że taki niski
<tofo1> drumiec: po tym filmiku to zauwazylem ze tam jest o wiele mniejsz kontrola lotu
<drumiec> jakbym mieszkał w bloku obok miałbym up 15 mega
<drumiec> tofo1, zależy czy grają vq3 czy cpm
<drumiec> zaistaluj q3 i osp
<drumiec> jak pograsz na clan arenie to sam sobie odpowiesz czy kontrola jest mniejsza czy też nie :D
<drumiec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRvDEmxK2Rg&NR=1
<drumiec> na tym filmiku grają CA właśnie
<drumiec> filmik może i lipny ale widać przynajmniej,  że tempo rozgrywki jest duże
<tofo1> czy CA to jakis mod czy zwykle q3 po instalce?
<drumiec> OSP to mod do q3
<drumiec> CA - Clan Arena to tryb gry jaki dochodzi w zwiazku  zpowyższym
<drumiec> CA = gotowy zestaw broni do walki między drużynami. Nie ma niczego na mapie do zbierania, tylko fragowanie
<drumiec> twoja broń ani twojej drużyny nie odbiera ci hp
<drumiec> więc możesz ją wykorzystać do odbijania się od wszelakich powierzchni
<tofo1> to prawie jak cheat :)
<tofo1> co charakterystecznego ma osp?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-05
<drumiec> tofo1, jest pare nowych motywów do ustawienia
<drumiec> głownie wygląd modeli jest bardziej konfiguriwalny
<drumiec> sporo nowych map
<drumiec> tj samo osp map nie ma za wiele natomiast dużo nowych grywalnych na tym modzie jest na serwach
<jarek> czesc
<jarek> jaka wyglada procedura zglaszania aplikacji do Ubuntu Software Center?
<drumiec> no i najistotniejsze moim zdaniem: Clan Arena i promove dajacy możliwości ruchu w locie
<jarek> czy istnieje jakas specyfikacja ktora wymienialaby wszystkie wymagania?
<jarek> nie moge znalezc zadnych informacji na googlach
<drumiec> dobranoc
<drumiec> :>
<Guest1274> witam
<_dead_> witam
<firemark> Guest1274: jak wchodzisz na irc przez root to wyjdź
<firemark> chyba że jesteś z livecd
<Nox1> czesc przeczytalem o Enlightenment. To lekki, estetyczny menedżer okien dla Linuksa. Nie nie podoba mi sie wiec go usonolem z po tym stracilem okna w gnome. nie moglem tego naprawic wiec zainstalowalem cale gnome i teraz mam daw. dobre gnome openbox i to pierwsze zepsute. jak sie go pozbyc?
<firemark> Nox1: jeszcze raz i powoli
<firemark> Nox1: jestem późno, ale spróbuję ci pomóc : p
<firemark> Nox1: prawdopodbnie straciłeś pakiet metacity. spróbuj go zainstalować
<firemark> sudo apt-get install metacity . Tak sądzę że to powinno pomóc
<Nox1> ok sprawdze dzieki
<Nox1> zaraz wracam
<Nox1> sudo apt-get install metacity nic nie robi
<Nox1> mam dwa srodowiska gmome, ktore zeosulemi gnome/openbox ktore dziala
<Matan[M]> bry
<qermit> siema
<jacekowski> witaj
<jacekowski> pociag do paryza wlasnie odjechal
<qermit> kurde internet działa jak by chcuiał a nie mógł
<jacekowski> a mi ladnie dziala
<gtriderxc> reasumując: internet pojechał pociągiem na weekend do Paryża, jakby chciał a nie mógł
<jacekowski> pusty ten pociag w sumie
<Stirlitz> (94.125.227.55): %') union select 1,0x36303637313734393636363562636261,NULL,NULL,0x2f,0x2f62696e2f7368 # - 1 Time(s)
<Stirlitz> heh hakiery z kataru
<smad> Witam
<smad> jak zawsze cisza tutaj jest
<smad> ehhh
<ChaosEngine> re
<fi9o> smad: :)
<Guest89972> Dziendobry.
<Monter> sześć
<smad> jest tam kto ?? ;) mam problem i od jakiegos czasu staram sie o pomoc ale nie moge nigdzie jej znaleść
<lisu1> o/
<Szatan> \o
<Guest89972> Przez przypadek wlaczylem tryb 'negatywu' i najwyrazniej jestem zbyt skacowany zeby odnalezc skrut klawiszowy. Ktos moze pamieta?
<lisu1> !nie
<lisu1> o kurde ja nie mam czegoś takiego jak negatw
<Guest89972> OK juz mam.
<Guest89972> Super + m
<smad> mógłby mi ktoś pomóc?
<smad> chyba raczej widać że nie :/
<Guest89972> smad, nie gluptasie to przeciez irc, tu sie pociska glupoty i udaje l33ta. A tak na powaznie z czym masz problem?
<Guest89972> smad, ?
<smad> Guest chodzi o to że chce udostępnić internet przez laptopa (ubuntu 10.10 ) na stacjonarny poprzez kabel (windows 7)  nie wiem jak skonfigurować lapka zeby udosttępniał neta na stacjonarny
<smad> na lapku ściągam kabel przez wifi
<smad> oć to jest mój problem ;)
<Guest89972> Wybacz smad nigdy nie prubowalem podobnych zeczy a dzis mam problem z wczytywaniem sie w fora. Byc moze ktos kojazy jak pomuc?
<smad> Guest no właśnie od 2 tyg mi nikt nie może pomóc. Na ubuntu 10.04 miałem tak udostępnionego neta no ale teraz... lipa :/ jakos ta 10.10 jest lipa :/ i chyba wróce na 10.04
<Guest89972> Zastanawiam sie czy dobrze Cie zrozumialem: laptop odbiera wi-fi i dzieli sie polaczeniem z desktopem przez eth?
<smad> właśnie chce tak zrobić
<smad> fi9o,  jesteś??
<Guest89972> Zaspokuj moja ciekawos: jak robiles to w 10.04 ?
<Guest89972> *ciekawosc
<smad> dokładnie to mój brachol robił, w ustawieniach sieciowych udostępniał internet po przez kabel i jeden scrypt zmieniał , no ale niestety to nie chce przejść na 10.10
<Guest89972> smad, Dzieki za wyjasnienie.
<smad> myślałem że Ty mi pomożesz ale widać nie da rady. Ale domyślam się że jak tu przyszedłeś na irc to masz jakiś problem ? hmm czy przyszedłeś ty pomagać ? :0
<smad> ;)
<Guest89972> smad, Jestem SAMOTNY. Znalazlem jakies tematy ale jak wspomnialem nie mam dzis lba do wczytywania sie. Moze cos w nich znajdziesz
<Guest89972> smad, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625005
<Guest89972> smad, http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362015
<smad> a co to ??
<Guest89972> Linki do pokrewnych tematow. Dzielenia polaczenia sieciowego.
<Monter> Nie ma lipy
<Guest89972> smad, http://askubuntu.com/questions/17268/sharing-an-internet-connection-through-the-ethernet-port
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6bcy5kh> (at askubuntu.com)
<smad> hmmm duzo juz czytalem i nic mi nie pomogło, wolał bym pogadać z osoba która wie jak to zrobic niz przeczytac... i tak nie bedzie działać
<karmelek> re
<smad> karmelek ;) ello
<karmelek> poszukuje czytnika pdf, coby umozliwial robienie zakladek/notatek/podkreslen
<Psotnick> okular?
<Psotnick> tylko, że jest w Qt napisany
<karmelek> wiem ze do evince robili taki ffeature ale umarlo gdzies po drodze
<drumiec>  \o/
<Carnophage> powiedzmy, ze xournal od biedy moze sie nadac
<Dreadlish> elo
<Psotnick> "LANGUAGE=pl:en_US:en" tak chyba nie powinno być, czy się mylę?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nie powinno być
<Psotnick> no to co tam powinno być?
<Dreadlish> zamiast pl - pl_PL
<Dreadlish> i wyrąbać en
<Psotnick> ok
<Psotnick> jeszcze tylko znajdę ten plik :D
<Dreadlish> .bashrc?
<Psotnick> nie wiem z czego to jest tak szczerze :D komenda locale mi m.in. to wypluła :D
<Psotnick> w .bashrc nie mam czegos takiego :D
<drumiec> udało mi sie naprawić loading :>
<Dreadlish> try try
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> daab
<Dreadlish> ale faza ;d
<drumiec> okazalo sie że zła rozdzielczość
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<dKc> Dreadlish: skad wiesz o tamtym kanale?
<Dreadlish> dKc: którym?
<smad>  Ktoś wie jak udostępnić internet poprzez kabel na ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Dreadlish> smad: poszukaj czegoś o iptables i maskaradzie
<Dreadlish> moja padaka (old-old-komp) jest dziwny
<Dreadlish> ma padnięty jeden kanał ide
<Dreadlish> jak podłączysz stacje dyskietek to działa ten drugi kanał
<Dreadlish> bez stacji grub nie bootuje
<Dreadlish> z stacją zabootuje
<smad> szukałem w różnych miejscach , jakoś nie wychodziło  :/
<Psotnick> muszę się rebootnąć :D
<Dreadlish> smad: a masz przewód crossowany czy switcha?
<drumiec> ja teraz sie skapnąlem że gruba zainstalowałem na innym dysku niż mam linuxa
<drumiec> da sie to zmienić bezboleśnie?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> grub-install /dev/hddzlinuchem
<smad> crossowany
<Dreadlish> 1->3 2->6 ?
<smad> kabel jest dobry , pod ubuntu 10.04 działało wszystko
<smad> bez problemów
<Dreadlish> no to zrób tak samo jak pod 10.04
<smad> wlasnie nie idzie
<Monter> ; o
<smad> Monter,  a Ci co
<Dreadlish> Monter: idź jeszcze spać ;d
<smad> haha
<smad> a tu znów cisza
<Psotnick> to może zaśpiewam ;D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Monter> Dreadlish: czemuż ? :D
<smad> Psotnick,  a bedzie boleć po uszach ? :)
<Psotnick> tak!
<Psotnick> I'm not tryin' be the best
<Psotnick> I don't wanna be the best
<Psotnick> masz z Pale kid'a polskiego :D
<smad> :O
<smad> to ja już może podziekuje :|
<Psotnick> ;)
<Monter> ej jak odpalic vnc na debianie ?:D
<Monter> jakis parametr?
<m477> re
<drumiec> pytanie do grających w wc3
<KoYoT> bry
<KoYoT> powiedzcie mi jak to jest?
<drumiec> co zrobić w przypadku gdy podczas uruchomienia na wine mam czarny ekran+dźwięk
<KoYoT> mialem sesje na bshellz i wszystko dzialalo az cos padlo i sie z serwerem nie moze polaczyc
<KoYoT> drumiec, cos nie dziala z grafiką
<KoYoT> wczesniej dzialalo?
<KoYoT> zrobilem nowe konto na shellmix i utf 8 nie dziala
<Dreadlish> drumiec: zainstalować dxa pod wine i wyłączyć compiza
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: w putty jak rpzez niego jedziesz przestaw translation na utf-8
<KoYoT> Dreadlish, mam ustawione
<KoYoT> i i tak wychodza krzaki
<Dreadlish> to locale przestaw
<KoYoT> jak, ze tak spytam?
<KoYoT> w irssi tez sie cos przestawia?
<KoYoT> zaraz sie zaloguje jako WanBye
<wanbye> bry
<wanbye> żółć
<wanbye> o prosze
<KoYoT> Dreadlish, jakies pomysly? rady?
<Psotnick> WanBye: mieszkasz w Policach ;)?
<KoYoT> nie
<Psotnick> mas tam shella?
<KoYoT> no chyba
<Psotnick> ;)
<KoYoT> moglem ustawic na shellmix usa lub fgfg.pl
 * julek ma shella w ameryce
<KoYoT> wybralem nasze
<KoYoT> WanBye napisze wam żółć
<WanBye> żółć
<WanBye> :D
<WanBye> jak to locale niby zminic... prosze o pomoc.. jeszcze sie nie obudzilem do konca a tu juz problemy
<Monter> shellmix juz dziala ? ;p
<WanBye> wczoraj nam tpsa odciela neta na 24
<KoYoT> tak shellmix juz dziala
<KoYoT> bshellz przestalo
<KoYoT> tzn. shelle dzialaja ale sie nie moze z serwerami polaczyc na irc
<Dreadlish> WanBye: mi odcinają regularnie
<Dreadlish> ale zazwyczaj działa wtedy u sąsiada
<Dreadlish> więc router odpowiednio przekieruje ;p
<Monter> Zna ktos defaultowe repa do debiana?
<Psotnick> Monter: ja znam
<Psotnick> chcesz je?
<Psotnick> defaultowo jest tylko CD
<Monter> a z reszta, bo szukam repo do tych wszystkich bibliotek co do ots ida, bo cos mi wywala ze juz nie dzialaja
<Dreadlish> heh
<Monter> moze ktos zna
<Dreadlish> otsa bedziesz stawiał? :D
<Monter> kumpel chce
<KoYoT> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/1408-Repozytoria-Debiana-wpisy-w-pliku-etc-apt-sources.list
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4pxzrak> (at debian.linux.pl)
<Dreadlish> który ...?
<Monter> taki jeden, nie znasz :D
<Dreadlish> acha ;p
<Psotnick> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/1408-Repozytoria-Debiana-wpisy-w-pliku-etc-apt-sources.list
<Nerihsa> kumpel kiedys... i tak sie zaczynaja bajki
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4pxzrak> (at debian.linux.pl)
<Psotnick> ;)
<KoYoT> HA
<Nerihsa> oczywiscie kumpel o nicku Monter
<KoYoT> pomoze ktos z tym utf?
<Monter> Nerihsa: co masz na mysli?
<Nerihsa> nic nic :p
<Dreadlish> powiedz mu że libxml, libmysqlclient, wszelki boost
<Monter> siedze u niego i glowie skad to wziasc
<KoYoT> Monter, http://debian.linux.pl/threads/1408-Repozytoria-Debiana-wpisy-w-pliku-etc-apt-sources.list
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4pxzrak> (at debian.linux.pl)
<Monter> tak stary znam biblioteki
<Monter> tylko repa mi trzeba
<Monter> skad to pobiore
<Dreadlish> z dupy...
<Monter> probowalenm, nie idzie
<Monter> ;)
<Dreadlish> w standardowych repo to masz
<Monter> serio ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> repozytoria debiana są takie posrane że mają mnóstwo paczek a i tak czasem mało
<Monter> KoYoT: thx ; p
<KoYoT> nie ma za co
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: przynajmniej da się go zainstalować normalnie
<Psotnick> a nie jak archa
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: zależy dla kogo co znaczy normalnie
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: archa się da zainstalować normalnie ;d
<Psotnick> taa
<Dreadlish> i z corecd sie da i z netinstalla sie da i z chroota sie da
<Dreadlish> i z innego systemu sie da
<Monter> tyl;ko  trzeba znac podstawy angielskiego ;p
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<Monter> bo tam w chuj sam ustawiasz
<Monter> bynajmniej dla mnie to tak wygladalo
<Psotnick> znam podstawy angielskiego
<Psotnick> i rozumiem co jest napisane na arch wiki
<Dreadlish> Monter: będziesz miał vpsa ;d
<Dreadlish> tylko jeszcze jedną kartę sieciową włoże
<Psotnick> i się go nie da tak zainstalować :D nie mam katalogu /arch :D
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: to se kurwa zrób...
<WanBye> za przeproszeniem - chuj mnie strzeli z tym utf
<Monter> WanBye: co sie stalo?
<WanBye> nie rabota utf...
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: i plik /arch/setup też sobie napiszę :D
<WanBye> Monter: żółć - co napisalem?
<Dreadlish> WanBye: TO WPISZ export LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8" I NIE WPIERDALAJ LUDZI
<Psotnick> żółć :D
<WanBye> Dreadlish: dziekuje. sprobuje
<Dreadlish> ja tam śmieci widze
<Monter> WanBye: a czego ty uzywasz?
<Monter> a ja krzaki wielkanocne ;p
<WanBye> shellmix putty irssi
<Dreadlish> oni przecież nawet utfca nie zrobili jeszcze ;d
<Dreadlish> zw obiad bodaj
<Psotnick> obiad o 12:30 o.O
<Monter> nie utf chyba mieli
<Monter> z tego co pamietam
<Psotnick> ja śniadanie zjadłem ~10 min temu
<WanBye> oz zesz... dzieki Monter
<Monter> WanBye: Popros ladnie Dreadlisha to ci usera da u siebie
<Monter> moze :D
<KoYoT> Dreadlish, proszeee...
<KoYoT> dajcie mi norlnego shella
<Monter> :D
<Psotnick> siema Matan[M]
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/Cbpes.jpg
<TheNumb> :3
<KoYoT> Psotnick, a ty jak dzialasz ? masz hella?
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: bry
<KoYoT> shella*
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> na co mi
<TheNumb> Psotnick: żeby trzymać sesję na ircu? ;x
<KoYoT> tak pytam
<KoYoT> :D
<Psotnick> po co mam trzymać sesję na ircu?
<KoYoT> zebys byl caly czas
<Psotnick> po co?
<Monter> ja tak mam d
<Monter> bo potem tylk
<Monter> screen -r
<Monter> i moge pisac
<KoYoT> zebys wiedzial kiedy cie obgadujemy
<KoYoT> TheNumb, ty masz bshellz?
<Psotnick> mam to w dupie kiedy mnie obgadujecie ;)
<przemek_> czesc konqueror nie dziala "Niewspierany protokół" co to znaczy?
<KoYoT> to znaczy "Niewspierany protokół"
<KoYoT> nie bedzie rabotac, bo ma "Niewspierany protokół"
<Nerihsa> uzyles egzotycznego adresu? np. gg://blabla cycki://blabla
<Monter> Dreadlish: jednak nie wsztkie biblioteki sa :D
<przemek_> jaki by nie pisac adtes zawsze Niewspierany protokół
<przemek_> google nie pomaga
<Nerihsa> use opera [solved]
<TheNumb> KoYoT: taa...
<KoYoT> TheNumb, i dziala Ci normalnie?
<KoYoT> mi sie nie moze polaczyc z freenode
<TheNumb> KoYoT: ale ja mam.pl
<TheNumb> Czyli płatne bshellz :P
<KoYoT> aaa
<TheNumb> Tanioszka.
<TheNumb> 4 pln miesięcznie :3
<przemek_> firefox mi dziala a konqueror dlaczego
<przemek_> ?
<Dreadlish> Monter: wszystkie są tylko trzeba umieć wpisać
<TheNumb> przemek_: wklep http://google.pl i zadziała ;]
<TheNumb> konqueror jest niedo*ebany.
<Monter> Dreadlish: jak co wpisać ? apt-get?
<TheNumb> Planuje się ktoś przenosić na 11.04 w najbliższym czasie?
<Monter> TheNumb: a wyszlo juz?
<TheNumb> Jedyny błąd który zauważyłem _przed_alpha2_ to był spieprzony pasek jeśli dawało się google chrome na fullscreen.
<TheNumb> Monter: nie, w kwietniu dopiero.
<TheNumb> Ech, szkoda że gnome się tak zeszmaciło. Jedyną opcją teraz będzie unity :(
<Monter> TheNumb: nom.
<Monter> Dreadlish: znasz jakies repa do tego, bo widzialem ze jakiemus kolesiowi to robiles.
<Dreadlish> to wszystko było w standardowym repo debiana...
<Monter> no kurde nie ma!
<Dreadlish> JEST
<Dreadlish> tylko ty nie umisz wpisać
<Dreadlish> nie potrafisz sobie zrobić apt-cache search po paczki
<Psotnick> dokładnie ;)
<Monter> Psotnick: wiesz wgl o co chodzi w naszej rozmowie ? ;)
<Psotnick> tak
<Psotnick> o OTS'a
<Psotnick> brakuje Ci paczek
<KoYoT> Dreadlish, jak Cię mozna uprosic o konto na shellu :D nie licząc 100l browara?
<Monter> adi:/etc/apt# apt-cache search libboost1.41-dev
<Monter> adi:/etc/apt#
<Monter> tak to idzie?
 * Monter KURWA!
<TheNumb> Monter: ogarnij się.
<mati75> re
<TheNumb> Monter: po 1, nie graj w tibię. Po 2, nie graj w tibię. Po 3, ogarnij się!
<firemark> Monter: uciekaj, już cię op goni :)
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: napisać.
<TheNumb> Monter: w aur w archu z tego co widze jest skrypt który zaciągnie zależności i skompiluje ten syf. Rozważ propozycję.
<Monter> TheNumb: po pierwsze nie gram w tibie, po drugie glodny nie jestem soba, po 3 lol
 * TheNumb iz afk
<Monter> TheNumb: nie mam archa
<botanik> siemka wam
<Matan[M]> ło Q2! botanik! myślałem że już przestałeś na irca zaglądać :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<botanik> Matan[M]: czasem trzeba
<Galahad> witaj koope lat
<Monter> dobra osatni raz wam dupe truje :D
<Monter> Package libboost-system1.41-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Monter> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Monter> is only available from another source
<Monter> E: Package libboost-system1.41-dev has no installation candidate
<Monter> wiecie o co kaman? tzn, wiem co tam jest napisane
<Dreadlish> Monter: zainstaloj poprostu libboost-system ...
<Galahad> in polish please
<Monter> Dreadlish: ale mi to praktycznie na kazda bibloteke robi
<Dreadlish> Monter: no bo pisze sie bez wersji bo wiadomo ze i tak będzie obstolete
<Monter> bez wersji tzn?
<Dreadlish> tzn ogarnij sie
<Dreadlish> bez numeru wersji
<Dreadlish> wiesz gdzie jest numer wersji?
<Monter> wiem kurde
<Monter> ale wywala ze nie ma takiej paczki
<Monter> dobr ajest
<Monter> sorry
<Dreadlish> no
<Monter> dzieki Dreadlish oddam ci w naturze ; o
<Dreadlish> musze jeszcze sobie ptr zrobić
<Monter> Dreadlish: probujesz cos z tym vps? co tam musisz jeszcze zrobic bo pisales
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Monter> aha ;p
<Dreadlish> tzn .robie
<drumiec> znalazłem prostrze rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o d3d
<drumiec> zowie sie to playonlinux
<Nerihsa> :O postrze
<drumiec> prostsze? :D
<Nerihsa> yhy
<drumiec> wiedzialem ze coś nie tak z tym wyrazem jest
<drumiec> jak go przeczytałem
<drumiec> anyway, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie
<Biszkopcik> re
<WanBye> cze
<Monter> cze
<r9s> ile tu ludu
<Monter> dobra ide na obiad
<Monter> z/w :D
<WanBye> DaZ = ania12lat ??
<DaZ> WanBye: nie kręcą sie.
<Enlik> Ciekawe, ilu Wojtków poznał
<Enlik> *poznała
<BlessJah> jacekowski: popsułem php?
<winter> 10°C
<winter> yay
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 500 internal server error jak wchodze przez blessjah.tk
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja teraz jestem na fosdemie wiec musisz sobie sam dac rade
<BlessJah> jak wbijam jacekowski.org/~blessjah to dziala
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nic pilnego, dziala druga metoda a jak cos to zahostuje po prostu z innego miejsca
<jacekowski> [Sat Feb 05 14:18:20 2011] [warn] [client 85.221.220.93] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
<jacekowski> [Sat Feb 05 14:18:20 2011] [error] [client 85.221.220.93] Premature end of script headers: php-fcgi-wrapper
<jacekowski> takie cos w logach
<jacekowski> a laptopa nie wyciagne bo sie boje linczu
<jacekowski> do tej pory nie widzialem nikogo z windowsem
<winter> jacekowski: masz kamerkę?
<jacekowski> w telefonie
<winter> łe
<winter> jacekowski: jest stallman czy torvalds?
<jacekowski> podobno sa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: z komorki piszesz? skombinuj sobie jakies livecd xD
<KoYoT> jacekowski jak chcesz to Ci przesle ;)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak wogole to co piszesz ze sie na fosdem dostales? o maemo chodzi?
<jacekowski> kupilem bilet na pociag i sie dostalem
<Dreadlish> heh
<BlessJah> pewno cie o szpiegostwo oskarza jak windowsa pokazesz
<winter> jacekowski: na filmikach widziałem ludzi z windowsem
<BlessJah> musialem popsuc swoje fcgi
<winter> a tak w ogóle co miłośnik windowsów robi na fosdemie
<BlessJah> winter: nie milosnik
<jacekowski> winter: tylko na desktopie
<winter> aha
<jacekowski> ja tylko jestem za tym zeby linuxa nie cisnac tam gdzie nie moze realnie konkurowac z niczym
<jacekowski> kosztem utraty przewagi gdzies indziej
<winter> u mnie się arch sprawdza na desktopie
<jacekowski> ja w sumie mam linuksa
<jacekowski> ale truecryptem potraktowalem dysk
<jacekowski> wiec sie nie odpali
<BlessJah> tez tak mam
<BlessJah> truecryptem pocisnalem jak sie spodziewalem ze bede musial oddac lapka do serwisu
<jacekowski> znajde sobie kawalek podlogi obok gniazdka to zdeszyfruje
<winter> jacekowski: zawsze możesz sobie cichaczem jakiś obraz pobrać
<jacekowski> nie mam cdroma
<jacekowski> zeby wypalic
<BlessJah> pendrive pozycz xD
<jacekowski> poza tym, to wifi nie da rady
<jacekowski> kilka tysiecy ludzi na jednym wifi
<BlessJah> swoja droga dziwie ci sie, na fosdem idziesz, laptopa zabierasz a nawet linuksa nie masz zeby cokolwiek odpalic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeszcze powiedz ze bez zabezpieczen
<Enlik> Cóż... za rok się zaopatrzysz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: naturalnie lepiej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: naturalnie lepiej co? bez zabezpieczen czy bez linuksa?
<jacekowski> bez zabezpieeczen
<BlessJah> hm...
<winter> dobra, czas na reboot
<BlessJah> to dwa dni trwa? zdążę jeszcze?
<jacekowski> jutro ostatni dzien
<BlessJah> hm... nie zdążę
<BlessJah> idę bukować bilety
<jacekowski> ten systemd to nawet ciekawe
<jacekowski> lepsze od upstarta
<Enlik> Niekissowy, ale ma potencjał
<jacekowski> na ssd idealne
<Enlik> W następnej Fedorze podobno ma być
<Matan[M]> ktoś już z was testował kadu 0.6.6?3
<Enlik> rm kadu-0.6.6-beta13.tar.bz2  → to mam w historii, wiec to testowalem
<Enlik> W miarę działa, ale nie jest do konca dopracowane
<Matan[M]> e to walić, zostaję przy pidginie
<jacekowski> poza tym w ogole
<jacekowski> czekalem sobie na tramwaj a tu jakis koles podchodzi i pyta czy na fosdem
<jacekowski> i zamiast czekac na tramwaj sie nas ilus z przystanku zaladowalo w auto
<Enlik> Jakie to fossowe ;)
<Enlik> Co do systemd, jak ktos jest zaintere to jest na żywo streamowane
<drumiec> \m/
<drumiec> zainstalowałem dx9 pod wine i? i nic
<drumiec> nie mam pojęcia co robię źle
<drumiec> ide się ciąć
<KoYoT> gl
<drumiec> zrobiłem wg owej instrukcji http://www.mandrivalinux.eu/showthread.php?366540-HOW-TO-Jnstalacja-DirectX-pod-Wine
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4nsayy5> (at www.mandrivalinux.eu)
<drumiec> i jakoś nie za bardzo się zmieniło
<KoYoT> moze restart?
<Enlik> Luty 2009? Stare. Przeczytalem juz jakis czas temu, ze sie dx nie isntaluje na wine
<Enlik> O, załupię w „kierki”
<KoYoT> chlopcy... ma ktos tutaj ubu nowe i ATI pod tym?
<KoYoT> jak sie sprawuje GT 8600 ?
<Matan[M]> KoYoT: ja
<KoYoT> i jak tam sterowniki?
<KoYoT> dziala to jako tako?
<KoYoT> wodotryski itp?
<drumiec> mam 7600gt i wodotryski działają więc z kartą model wyżej nie powinno być problemu
<Matan[M]> KoYoT: tak
<KoYoT> fajnie
<KoYoT> jeszcze tylko musze adapter kupic i bedzie hulal nowy komp
<KoYoT> :D
 * DaZ mysli czemu KoYoT pyta o ati i zaraz pod tym karte nvidii :f
<Matan[M]> KoYoT: ja mam radka 3000hd
<KoYoT> przepraszam... DaZ ma racje
<winter> klękaj!
<KoYoT> ja mam ATI a to nVidia
<DaZ> że ati 8600? >:
<KoYoT> nie
<KoYoT> ja mam ati 9550
<DaZ> to ja juz nie wiem co ty masz
<KoYoT> a 8600 w nowym kompie
<DaZ> uhm
<KoYoT> i nie moge go uruchomic bo mam monitor z vga
<KoYoT> a tam 2x dvi siedzi
<DaZ> przejsciowke sobie kup
<KoYoT> no trzeba bedzie
<DaZ> to nie kupuj :f
<KoYoT> tylko nie mam tyle na koncie zeby kupic teraz
<KoYoT> na adapter mam tylko na przesylke mi brakuje :D
<Matan[M]> KoYoT: to nie kupuj
<KoYoT> ?? ??
<Matan[M]> KoYoT: my ci na przesyłkę nie damy
<KoYoT> wiem
<KoYoT> sprzedam butelki
<DaZ> jak dobrze, że rodzice piją :f
<KoYoT> :d
<Matan[M]> ati bardzo dobrze działa z lin zauważyłem, ostatnio dali w lapkach te nvidie + intel_ścierwo i nie działa to dobrze, a optimus to nawet na win dobrze nie działa
<DaZ> bo intel nie umie, a nvidia ma ten cały optimus w dupie
<KoYoT> u siebie mam ati 128 i chodzilo ok dopoki stery byly
<Taizo> Cześć, próbuję rozpakować archiwum rar programem unrar, niestety wyskakuje - failed. Jaka może być tego przyczyna ?
<KoYoT> uszkodzone archiwum
<Enlik> Pokaż na wklejkę cały błąð
<DaZ> mnie tam nigdy nie wyskakiwało samo failed
<Matan[M]> dali by se siana z tymi dual graph i normalnie zapodawali same nvidie
<Matan[M]> Taizo: kiedyś miałem rara co działał 60dni :/ a niby z repo zassany, teraz to nie wiem jak to jest, dawno .rar nie widziałem
<Taizo>  http://www.wklejto.pl/88737 coś takiego mi wyskakuje
<DaZ> ja tam mam krakowany unrar i mi działa.
<Enlik> Matan[M]: rar jest shareware, unrar jest freeware
<Taizo> hmm, może muszę scracować, nie wiem :D
<DaZ> Taizo: a jak to wypakowujesz?
<jacekowski> hmm, chyba opera sie wywalila
<Taizo> unrar wsady.rar, próbowałem również unrar -x -f wsady.rar
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: opera sux, bynajmniej mobile i mini
<DaZ> unrar x
<Caemyr> po co winrar?
<Caemyr> Matan[M]: worksforme
<Matan[M]> Caemyr: LinRAR :P
<Caemyr> jest 7z
<Caemyr> i daje rade
<Enlik> Taizo: moze archiwum ma dane naprawcze (jesli jesz uszkodzone)? Mozesz tez sprobowac narzekdziem 7z z pakietu p7zip-full
<jacekkowski> o teraz dziala
<jacekkowski> z ladna hostmaska
<Taizo> spróbuję mc
<jacekkowski> po nieszyfrowanym wifi
<Enlik> Fakt
<Taizo> mc poszło bez problemu, ciekawe
<Enlik> Ciekawe jak to dziala... pewnie goscie od fosdemu zalatwili sobie to u freenode
<Taizo> a jednak nie :d
<Taizo> zaraz wyślę co do pliku się skopiowało
<Enlik> Caemyr: nikt o WinRarze nie pisal.. samo narzedzie 'rar' tez jest, z tego co kojarze, shareware
<Taizo> http://www.wklejto.pl/88738
<Taizo> zaraz 7z zrobię i bedzie ok :D
<drumiec> omg zrobilem
<drumiec> szkoda tylko ze taki spadek klatek jest przez wine
<DaZ> e tam, ostatnio wine działa nawet porządnie
<DaZ> albo przerzuciłem sie na gry, które tam działają po prostu [;
<jacekowski> jacys nietrzezwi ludzi
<jacekowski> ludzie*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na fosdem? moze polacy ich uczyli opensourcowy bimber pedzic?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tu jakies piwo z pingwinem sprzedaja
<jacekowski> co ma jakies 12%%
<jacekowski> %*
<BlessJah> huh ładne piwo
<bt4> mocne
<jacekowski> A note of caution
<jacekowski> Unlike some other beers, Belgian beer is not just coloured water. Some beers contain significant quantities of alcohol and will give you a pounding hangover
<winter> jacekowski: może tactical nuclear penguin
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a drogie to piwo?
<BlessJah> w konce free as a freedom of speech not as a free beer
<jacekowski> 3 ojro bodajze
<BlessJah> drogie
<winter> http://www.sevensidedcube.net/wp-content/uploads/Tactical-Nuclear-Penguin-Coolest-Beer-Ever.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4svtjst> (at www.sevensidedcube.net)
<winter> ale to ma 32% :F
<drumiec> jest jeszcze piwko zatopić bismarca czy coś takiego, ma ponad 40
<ntat> ./quit
<ntat> exit
<Taizo> Mam taki śmieszny problem tj. podłączyłem sobie netbooka z ubuntu pod monitor 22 calowy, pracowałem i wszystko było ok. Teraz jak wróciłem do pracy na małym ekranie ikonki pomieszały się miejscami z zegarem, wifi i przyciskiem wyłącz na pasku u góry. Jak wrócić do tamtego ustawienia ?
<Ciaho> ręcznie poprzestawiać?
<Taizo> nie da się ?
<Ciaho> ppm → odznacz "zablokuj na panelu"
<Ciaho> i przesuwaj
<Taizo> mówiąc ikony miałem na myśli: fusion icon, desktop nova
<Taizo> "ppm → odznacz "zablokuj na panelu"" nie mam tego :P
<BlessJah> musisz kliknac w odpowiednim miejscu
<Taizo> ok, jest
<Taizo> dzięki :)
<jacekowski> tak btw. nie wiem czy wiecie ale microsoft sponsoruje fosdem
<kklimonda> MS ma parę projektów OS
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to sie nie kloci z polityka firmy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ano się nie kłóci
<BlessJah> nie kieruja sie zasada zamknac kod i niekogo nie dopuszczac
<BlessJah> raczej czy da sie z tego wycisnac jeszcze pare dolarow
<kklimonda> ciężko, żeby się czymś innym kierowali jako wielka korporacja
<winter> ale fud sieją
<BlessJah> fud sieją
<BlessJah> i drm
<winter> drm?
<BlessJah> Digital rights management
<BlessJah> sam w sumie nie znalem rozwiniecia skroto
<kklimonda> szkoda tylko, że alternatywą dla drm jest łamanie prawa
<BlessJah> ogol mechanizmow ktore zmuszaja cie do obejrzenia 15 minut reklam i 3 minut ostrzezen antypirackich zanim zobaczysz napis ze legalnie kupionego filmu nie obejrzysz bo nie masz polaczenia z internetem i nie moga sprawdzic certyfikatow plyty cd
<BlessJah> kklimonda: CC
<kklimonda> BlessJah: co CC?
<gjm> re
<BlessJah> creative commons
<BlessJah> kklimonda: twórca ma pierdyliard alternatyw dla DRM
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no i co? większość tego co na CC jest to crap
<BlessJah> odbiorca ma nieco gorzej bo to twórca decyduje
<BlessJah> wikipedia głównie jak nie całkowicie na cc siedzi
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale ja jestem odbiorcą, i chcę obejrzeć film czy nowy odcinek serialu.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wikipedia to dowód na to, że większość rzeczy na CC to crap ;)
<BlessJah> wiec nie pozostaje ci nic innego jak kupic, pomeczyc sie pol godziny z certyfikatami i ogladaniem reklam a potem sciagnac pirata
<BlessJah> niekoniecznie
<BlessJah> Direct Rendering Manager - komponent systemu wyświetlania grafiki trójwymiarowej w systemie Linux
<BlessJah> hehe moze byc ciekawie
<kklimonda> jak się wyjrzy z bezpiecznej enklawy, jaką jest angielska wikipedia - sekcje techniczna i stara historia, to zaczyna się zabawa.
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> wszystko co nie jest angielski wiki jest złe?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie - ale prawda jest taka, że zawierzyć się temu nie da.
<BlessJah> no tak, tutaj masz 100% racji
<BlessJah> na polskiej i innych sie mozna przejechac
<BlessJah> ale ja mowie o multimediach
<kklimonda> na Angielskiej też w niektórych kategoriach.
<BlessJah> angielska jest dosyc dobrze moderowana, zeby byla wiarygodnym zrodlem
<kklimonda> na ten temat się nie wypowiem, wiem tylko, że moderatorzy Polskiej wikipedii swojego czas zbierali cięgi za stronniczość
<BlessJah> meh, przytoczyc mozna wiele przykladow
<kklimonda> swoją drogą to jest też problem - nie można łatwo stwierdzić, czy zbierali je zasłużenie
<BlessJah> ten ziomek co to ulice jego imieniem nazwali
<kklimonda> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/1430__4067_ab02.jpeg heh
<BlessJah> ojtam
<BlessJah> na planach było
<bikstopa> kklimonda: fajna dziurwa :D
<Wizard> cześć
<Galahad> cześć :D
<Nerihsa> poa
<KoYoT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVXbA66vZKA
<termi> widze juz wszyscy z tym grubsonem maja nasrane w glowie
<KoYoT> :D to mu wyszlo
<KoYoT> osobiscie wogole nie slucham takiej muzyki, ale to mi jakos zpasilo
<termi> :)
<KoYoT> moze to ze bardziej z jajem a nie kurwa wiecznie o problemach
<termi> :)
<KoYoT> tak samo to zajebiste
<KoYoT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42h5gOzj5DE
<gjm> Grubson, Nowa Fala, O.R.S.
<gjm> Oridżinal Rud Bojz Stajl
<KoYoT> no i to wlasnie nie bardzo rozumiem... JP100% CHWD, HWDP, KUKKUnaMUNNIU itp
<winter> jp
<winter> Jestem Pedałem na 100%
<KoYoT> no :D
<termi> no tez właśnie się zastanawiam nad tym skrótem
<KoYoT> Jestem Pajacem na 100%
<gjm> Jem Parówki na 100%
<termi> jestem programista na 100%
<KoYoT> Jem Pampersy
<KoYoT> ooo
<KoYoT> to jest dobre
<termi> :)
<gjm> termi++
<KoYoT> koszulke taka zrobic
<KoYoT> JP 100 takie wielkie na tle 01000100100111010100110 i pod spodem jestem programista
<termi> heheh :)
<KoYoT> jak bede mial czas to zrobie projekt
<KoYoT> a na rekawie #ubuntu-pl
<KoYoT> a na dole z tyłu /quit shit
<termi> hehehe
<termi> i rodzi się nowy projekt :)
<KoYoT> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
<Galahad> :) fajna muzyka
<KoYoT> i jeszcze 3-4tyg i stoi sklep
<termi> chcoiaż ja bym widział predzęj tak ze z przodu to JP 100 01.. a z tyłu jestem programistą
<termi> co by ludzie troche mysleli
<termi> :)
<KoYoT> no no
<KoYoT> mozna zrobic JP 100 wielkie i z *
<Wizard> wyszedł już centos 6?
<KoYoT> JP 100%* ... a takimi malutkimi *-jestem programistą
<termi> :)
<KoYoT> Wizard: jeszcze go nie ma do pobrania
<KoYoT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSWrepLjTKc&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: PING
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: timeout
<Taizo> Cześć, mam taki o to skrypt który uruchamiam w conky. http://www.wklejto.pl/88745 działa przez cały tydzień tylko w sobotę nie, a powinien wyświetlić Niedziela: wooollne! - jak to naprawić? :)
<Wizard> Taizo: ten % może mieszać
<julek> moze gdzies "\" dac?
<julek> przed spacjami?
<julek> ale tak tylko zgaduje
<julek> albo przed !
<Taizo> julek: wszystko działa tylko nie ten ostatni dzień, a wcześniej też jest ! i spacje więc to raczej nie to
<julek> hmm...
<julek> a to na poczatku...
<Wizard> Taizo: błąd jest w 3 linijce
<MintSon> grubson powinien zajaśc sie regge
<julek> wlasnie tak mysle
<Wizard> 7%7 = 0
<julek> wlasnie:)
<Wizard> po co tak liczysz?
<Wizard> nie możesz dla liczby z wtorku wyświetlać planu na środę po prostu? :D
<Wizard> to się raczej nie zmieni
<julek> albo w ogole nie bawic sie w liczby?:P
<Taizo> szczerze to ja tego nie kminie bo to skrypt kopiowany i tylko edytowany pod moje potrzeby, jeszcze nie rozumie basha :)
<Wizard> to poczytaj ABS
<julek> kto nie rozumie?
<Wizard> julek: piwko? :>
<julek> Wizard: spozniles sie:P
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> dzisiaj zdobylem 3 na pandę
<julek> Wizard: tzn. ja juz zaczalem:)
<Wizard> ja też już zacząłem
<julek> ale mam tu 2 pod reka jeszcze, to dawaj;)
<Wizard> no to twoje zdrowie
<julek> Wizard: mi nawet 2 stawiac nie chca:)
<Wizard> :D
<julek> dziekan powpisuje jak oddam indeks:)
<Wizard> dziekan?
<Wizard> aż tak zadarłeś?
<julek> bo z kilku przedmiotow nie mam zaliczenia, jestem wiec niedopuszczony do egzaminu
<julek> i nie moge z tego egzaminu dostac 2 od egzaminatora;)
<julek> 3 takie przedmioty mam
<julek> z 3 innych beda normalne oceny... ale jeszcze nie teraz;P
<julek> w ogole mam jeszcze pusty indeks;)
<MintSon> julek, a co studiujesz ?
<julek> tzn. jedna "normalna" 2
<julek> chemie
<Wizard> julek: ja dzisiaj zdobyłem dwa wpisy
<MintSon> i jak jest ?
<Wizard> dwie t®óje
<julek> heh
<Wizard> tróje*
<Wizard> cholerny alt
<julek> MintSon: na chemii? a tak-se
<MintSon> Wizard, a ty co studiujesz (choć pewnie już sie pytałem)
<Wizard> zjebformatykę
<MintSon> woow toż z mądrymi ludźmi siedzim :>
<Wizard> równie dobrze mógłbym być na odlewnictwie czy innym kulturoznawstwie
<Wizard> i tyle samo bym wiedział
<julek> heh
<MintSon> spoko wszyscy tak mają ... takie czasy D:
<julek> wlasnie...
<Wizard> ja tam się cieszę, informatykę kończą skonczeni idioci
<Wizard> będę miał pracę zawsze
<MintSon> :D
<MintSon> no pewneiże zawsze ..ael czy w zawodzie ? :D
<julek> studia koncza zwykli wyrobnicy i obskuranci bez polotu, takie kujony, miernoty, co to zakuja na egzamin na pamiec tyle ile trzeba, ale ani linijki wiecej...
<Wizard> julek++
<Wizard> ja mam pasję
<julek> i oni potem nazywaja sie naukowcami
<Wizard> i nazywam się samoukiem
<julek> Wizard: np. u mnie na chemii nie widze nikogo, kto faktycznie by sie tym interesowal
<MintSon> e tam ... zależy gdzei kto pracuje tak sie nazywa :F
<julek> Wizard: bo wszyscy, ktorzy cos wiedza sa samoukami;)
<MintSon> julek, być może to wina tych eksperymetół z nitrogliceryną ....
<Wizard> eksperymentstół
<MintSon> no wiesz ci pasjonaci chemiii o mają w głowie :D
<MintSon> eksperymentów*
<Wizard> :D
<julek> mialem w liceum w klasie jednego pasjonata
<MintSon> miałeś ... :D
<Wizard> wysadził się na lotnisku?
<Wizard> czy to ty?
<julek> on w liceum umial wiecej, niz niejeden doktorzyna u mnie na uczelni
<julek> nie, nie ja;)
<MintSon> tak to prawda jakei sa nasze uczenie ...hehe
<MintSon> podobno na uczelniach to ejst gorsza kasta niż w sądach
<julek> no bo na uczelniach zwykle zostaja ci, co maja dobre oceny;)
<MintSon> ze sei zdobywa satanowisko przez weizy krwi
<MintSon> np żeniac sie jak w średniowieczu hehehhehe
<julek> ...i sa zbyt beznadziejni, zeby np. w czasie studiow sie pobawic, zapic, oblac egzamin...
<MintSon> julek, a rektor ma córke ?
<julek> hehe
<MintSon> czytąłem tez o przewodzie a raczej kanale doktorskim
<MintSon> jak jest
<julek> MintSon: "uklad" to inna sprawa, ale ja nie chce wnikac;)
<MintSon> ze się wysługują ile wlezie
<julek> MintSon: no pewnie...
<julek> np u nas na jednej uczelni (debilowaty) synek rektora zrobil ostatnio habilitacje
<MintSon> każą sobie np przesyłać pakunki z warszawy do gdańska na uczelnie po cyzm okazuje się że ważny apkunek to wisky
<Wizard> bzdury, MintSon
<julek> jego dorobek naukowy to kilkadziesiat publikacji w stylu "statystyczny opis prochnicy w regionie jakimstam..."
<Wizard> ale prawda jest taka, że klika jest…
<Wizard> i będzie
<MintSon> *h
<Wizard> miałem zajęcia z takim facetem w moim wieku
<julek> i to oczywiscie nawet nie jego prace - inni zrobili;)
<julek> Wizard: no klika jest... i to jeszcze jaka...
<MintSon> Wizard, czytałem w forbsie było to wiem :D
<julek> a tam... nie ma co gadac...
<julek> :P
<bikstopa> kto idzie na apocaliptyke 24 lutego? :D
<MintSon> hehehh .... w ogóle na uczelniach nie było mowy o konkurencji naukowców bo tytuły zdobywało się wg widzimisię
<Wizard> julek: hehe, ja to pamiętam tylko tego gościa w moim wieku…
<julek> MintSon: tylko ci obecni "naukowcy" to czesto ksztalcili sie jeszcze u starych, przedwojennych profesorow...
<julek> a wiekszosc z nich to nie byli ci "wyrobnicy"... bo w ogole inaczej bylo
<MintSon> julek, widać musza być dobrzy skoro nasze uniwersytety są na 300 pozycjach swiatowych rankingów
<Wizard> jak przyszedł do mnie na laborki i powiedział: przepraszam, nic dla was dzisiaj nie przygotowałem, godzinę temu się dowiedziałem, że mam z wami zajęcia
<julek> a pomysl o tych obecnych kujonach za pare lat
<Wizard> julek: tych gnojach po gimnazjum? :>
<MintSon> julek, ale chyba przywitasz się ze mną jak juz bedzeisz psorem ?
<MintSon> :D
<julek> heh
<julek> Wizard: no ja trafialem na roznych ludzi...
<julek> pamietam jedne cwiczenia juz nie wiem z czego
<julek> jakies dziewuchy na laborkach nie umialy jakiegos elektrolizera podlaczyc
<julek> zapytaly babki (doktor), nie wiedziala, poleciala po kolezanke
<Wizard> khm… takie rzeczy, to ja w podstawówce miałem
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> w 8 kalsie na chemii
<julek> i oczywiscie i tak zle bylo, bo w druga strone, jeszcze elektrody rozwalily:)
<julek> no smiech na sali czasem...
<julek> ale zdarzaja sie i tacy z pasja...
<Wizard> no, znam paru takich ludzi
<julek> oni zwykle olewaja;)
<Wizard> starczych ode mnie
<Wizard> ale są to nieźli wymiatacze
<Wizard> a to że 7 lat studiował? a kogo to obchodzi
<julek> heh... no pewnie;)
<julek> tacy co studiuja planowo, to zwykle przez cale studia nawet piwa nie wypija;)
<julek> a o juwenaliach slysza z opowiesci;)
<Wizard> a to, że ktoś numerków nie może zaliczyć? tak jak np. /me dziś?
<Wizard> kogo to obchodzi :>
<julek> numerkow?
<Wizard> metody numeryczne
<julek> obliczen numerycznych?:)
<julek> a no wlasnie:)
<Wizard> ta, te różne przybliżone metody liczenia rzeczy, których i bez nich nie umiem policzyć :)
<julek> wiem:)
<julek> orientuje sie:)
<Wizard> laborki zaliczyłem za to!
<julek> ta moja chemia ktora lubie, to wlasciwie informatyka;)
<MintSon> wszystko ejst kodem
<julek> no swiatlowody jeszcze lubie;)
<MintSon> ^^
<lisu> Wizard: ale to jest dość ciekawe, w przeciwieństwie do w/w chemii, gdzie do tej pory nie wiem co to jest 'mol' x)
<MintSon> o julek a sa takei rpzejsciówki bo chiałem sobie piwnice doświetlić ?
<julek> 2 semestry mialem tych swiatlowodow, fajnie:)
<MintSon> :D
<Wizard> lisu: mol jest jednostką układu si, więc pewnie ma rypniętą definicję
<Wizard> jednostką liczności materii
 * lisu smieje sie, w koncu chemi troche liznął ;)
 * Matan[M] z nudów połączył Wii-remote z jego Wii, odpalił programik i właśnie pisze ze swojej kanapy, ciekawe co jeszcze wymyśli z tym Wiilotem
<julek> Wizard: +;)
<Wizard> Matan[M]: możesz go na przykład wsadzić w rzyć
<julek> :)
<Matan[M]> Wizard: jeżeli nie będziesz się sprzeciwiał ani rzucał to mogę
<bikstopa> lisu: nie smiej sie
<Wizard> dawaj
<bikstopa> lisu: jak ja liznalem ostatnio troche chemii, to mnie potem do zeromskiego wiezli
<Wizard> nie sprzeciwiam się, wsadzaj! byle nie mnie
<Wizard> bikstopa: to on żyje?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: eeee to żadna zabawa :/
<lisu> zeromskiego?
<bikstopa> Wizard: kto?
<Wizard> no Żeromski
<julek> bikstopa: znaczka lizales?;)
<Wizard> buahahahaha
<bikstopa> julek: nie, liznalem chemie :D
<julek> tzn. mowie o specjalnym znaczku, nie pocztowym;)
<bikstopa> Wizard: zyje. za komuny go wybudowali to stoi ;d
<lisu> hehe
<julek> takim holenderskim;)
<bikstopa> lizanie? to lewpnie jakies swinstwo toksyczne
<Wizard> heh, z BSD?
<bikstopa> ja tam wole spalac :D
<MintSon> polska komuną stoii
<Wizard> popracuj nad ortografią, to może wyjdzie
<julek> Wizard: ta;)
<Wizard> to i ja bym zainstalował
<julek> :)
<bikstopa> Wizard: to bylo do mnie? ;'d
<Wizard> do MintSona
<bikstopa> <3
<julek> Wizard: pijesz to piwo?
<Wizard> no jasne
<Wizard> jeszcze gadam z wami i klepę kod
<julek> heh
<julek> ja mam ostatnie...:(
<crusty> heloo
<crusty> hello*
<julek> wlasnie otwieram
<julek> crusty: o/
<Wizard> crusty: cześć
<julek> siema profesor rusty
<MintSon> ze co co ?
<Dreadlish> re
<julek> Wizard: tatra u mnie po 1,99
<MintSon> Wizard, w czym klepiesz ?
<julek> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaava
<julek> ;)
<bt4> cześć Dreadlish
<lisu> julek: java to tak bardziej obiektowo, więc powinno być jva
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Dreadlish> java to wielki muł
<MintSon> Dreadlish, a co polecasz ?
<DaZ> asemblera
<julek> FORTRAN
<Enlik> Cobol
<Dreadlish> python, ruby, cpp i asm ;p
<julek> heh... cobol...
<DaZ> REBOL!!11
<julek> ANSI C
<lisu> fortran++ - nowy język programowania :D
<MintSon> hmm
<julek> robol, rowy kopac, a nie przed komputerem siedziec
<MintSon> chyba zmienei zainteresowania ....
<julek> DaZ: tesknilem za toba, ciesze sie, ze wciaz trolujesz;)
<MintSon> bo hemoroida dostane :(
<DaZ> e tam.
<Wizard> julek: c++
<DaZ> ja nie troluje, ja sprowadzam ad absurdum >:
<winter> W sowieckiej Rosji to hemoroidy dostają ciebie
<MintSon> Dreadlish, a do pythona to jakie ide dobre jest ?
<DaZ> a po co ci ide do pythona?
<MintSon> DaZ, nie wiem
<Wizard> MintSon: vim
<julek> a po co ci ide do czegokolwiek?
<julek> vim+kompilator
<Wizard> julek: nie gdacz
<MintSon> są to komyuś były potrzebne *!
<Matan[M]> PASCAL!
<DaZ> jak to jest jakis debilny język to fajnie miec jakies dopalacze
<DaZ> ale python jest prosty i czytelny, o :f
<Wizard> w pracy się ide przydaje, choćby do szybkiego refaktorowania
<julek> nie smiejcie sie z pascala, to nie jest zly jezyk...;)
<Dreadlish> MintSon: vim lub nano
<Wizard> DaZ: podkreślanie składni, sprawdzanie błędów i parę innych rzeczy się przydaje
 * DaZ ostatnio wyczytał na wykopie, ze jest szybszy od ceplusplus nawet
<Wizard> refactor szczególnie
<Matan[M]> DaZ: trzeba dużo brać jak się języki ezoteryczne używa ;]
<julek> faktycznie moze taki "do nauki", ale daje rade;)
<DaZ> Wizard: czy ja wiem, kwrite mi to robi nawet :f
<Enlik> DaZ: o,o
<DaZ> a przynajmniej syntaks i prawie błędy :f
<Enlik> Pyfanboje...
<Wizard> w pascalu można wszystko napisać
<Matan[M]> Wizard: ta...
<julek> a vim nawet wciecia porobi
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to napisz klasę...
<Wizard> to jest bardzo porządny język, nie wiem jak tam kompilatory
<julek> a emacs nawet z jabberem sie polaczy i tetrisa zaproponuje
<Wizard> Dreadlish: żaden problem, pascal jest zorientowany obiektowo
<Wizard> a idźczie mi z emacsem, dzisiaj mi się śniło, że się na niego przesiadłem
<julek> Wizard: dokladnie
<Dreadlish> Wizard: to jest object pascal aka delphi a nie pascal...
<julek> Wizard: jest delphi i object pascal
<MintSon> :D heheheh
<Matan[M]> Wizard: pascal się kurzy od 15 lat bez rozwoju a ludzi tego uczą jakby to język przyszłości miał być
<julek> Wizard: jak ktos sie smieje z pascala to zwykle umie tylko "hello world";)
<Wizard> Matan[M]: od czegoś trzeba zacząć
<Wizard> julek: ja się nie śmieję
<julek> dokry programista to we wszystkim napisze...
 * DaZ sie smieje z paskalowców głównie
 * Wizard próbuje w Qt ;)
<Dreadlish> ale nie od języka w którym string nawet nullem sie nie kończy
<Dreadlish> nie ma klas
<Dreadlish> i na dodatek nie wiadomo jak do tego moduły pisać ;d
<Wizard> są klasy
<Dreadlish> Wizard: NIE MA LIPY
<Matan[M]> Wizard: można, jak ktoś jest masochistą... ja tam się od C++ uczyłem... i jakoś ogarniam
<julek> DaZ: czy jesli umiesz napisac "hello world" w C to jestes lepszy od tego, co umie w pascalu?;)
<crusty> hej hej
<Matan[M]> pascal to ujowa składnia
<crusty> hej julek
<crusty> hej Wizard
<Dreadlish> crusty: elo
<crusty> hej Dreadlish
<crusty> ;p
<DaZ> julek: nie ma związku
<DaZ> :f
<Wizard> Matan[M]: ogarniasz cpp? bo mam taki problem
<julek> hujowa skladnia to perl;)
<DaZ> no i tak, jestem, o.
<Dreadlish> julek: fail. jak porobisz wcięcia to nawet ładną ma
<julek> tzn. ok... ale jesli programujesz tylko w perlu;)
<Enlik> julek: e, tam
<Dreadlish> Wizard: w pascalu nie napiszesz niczego na socketach ;d
<Dreadlish> mówie o czystym paszczalu
<Wizard> Dreadlish: w czystym C też nie, w takim razie
<Matan[M]> pascal to dinozord, powinni lidzi ASM w szkołach uczyć albo C/C++
<Dreadlish> asm jest prosty
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ogarnij się :)
<Dreadlish> i vry user friendly
<Enlik> Nawet dzieci w przedszkolu umieja asma, co nie, Dreadlish?
<Dreadlish> Enlik: ta :D
<Dreadlish> ale nie no
<Dreadlish> asm jest prosty
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba mieć podejście
<Enlik> W kazdym razie: przerazajace, ,ze sa ludzie, ktorzy twierdza, ze asm jest czytelny ;-)
<Dreadlish> i tablice opcodów
<Wizard> mhm
<Enlik> No, „prosty” jest, fakt
<Wizard> Enlik++
<Wizard> dobra, julek, zdrówko!
<julek> hop
<MintSon> macie moze zamiar lecieć gdzieś jednym samolotem ?
<MintSon> :D
<julek> a w ogole to dobry programista napisze w kazdym jezyku, a gownianego to i "dobry jezyk" nie uratuje;)
<MintSon> julek, przestań mnie pocieszać
<julek> a programowanie to raczej myslenie, a nie wyuczenie jezyka;)
<BlessJah> Enlik: przez dlugi czas linux byl prosty, tylko niewielu bylo ludzi ktorzy umieli zrozumiec prostote
<gjm> dobra, lecę
<Wizard> leć
<Enlik> BlessJah: no dokładnie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ++
<julek> jak ktos sie wyuczy schematow i usiluje dopasowac algorytm do schematu...;)
<Wizard> gjm: odejdź na drugi krąg!
<Dreadlish> no
<Enlik> Ring 2?
<Dreadlish> do szatana
<gjm> Wizard: Mayday, Mayday
<Dreadlish> na ring 6
<Matan[M]> podziemny krąg
<Matan[M]> dawaj na ring!
<Wizard> хуй вго знает, где он :/
<Wizard> его*
<julek> :)
<julek> Wizard: mam newsa, ktory cie ucieszy:)
<Wizard> давай
<Matan[M]> winter: хaхaхaхaхa ;]
<julek> Wizard: wczoraj mi sie arch rozjebal na jednym komputerze, sam z siebie:)
<Dreadlish> julek: z twojej winy
<winter> Matan[M]: czego rechoczesz po rusku
<julek> bez majstrowania;)
<Dreadlish> no czyli z twojej winy
<julek> wada systemu
<julek> Dreadlish: heh...
<julek> Dreadlish: miales kiedys archa?
<Dreadlish> julek: [dreadlish@dead ~]$ uname -a
<Dreadlish> Linux dead.is-a-geek.org 2.6.36-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 10 20:01:53 UTC 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@dead ~]$
<julek> Dreadlish: ja mialem przed toba
<julek> Dreadlish: btw, zaktualizuj
<Matan[M]> winter: потому что у меня понос
<Dreadlish> sorry - ten komp nie jest na repo testing
<Dreadlish> kurde...
<Dreadlish> cyrylica gtfo
<julek> Dreadlish: w core jest juz 2.6.37
<Wizard> Dreadlish: angileskie skrótowce gtfo :<
<Matan[M]> ale ta tablica znaków z xchata niewygodna...
<winter> понос = biegunka?
<Wizard> Matan[M]: setxkbmap -variant phonetic ru
<Dreadlish> no właśnie ;p
<winter> http://translate.google.com/#ru|pl|%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81
<julek> wiecie jak jest po rusku AIDS?
<julek> spid:P
<Dreadlish> putin...
<julek> a HIV to "wić":)
<Wizard> zaraz będzie * Dreadlish - ping timeout
<Matan[M]> winter: Да, и мой компьютер также имеет
<Dreadlish> julek: ano jest kernel
<Wizard> julek: bo oni mówią po rosyjsku
<julek> wiem, oni wszystko tlumacza na swoje
<julek> mam taka jedna znajoma, co studiuje ruski
<winter> idę zajarać
<julek> a ja zajaram tutaj:)
<Matan[M]> winter: niech cię straż miejska złapie ;A
<julek> u siebie jestem;)
<Matan[M]> julek: to ciebie złapią, palisz w miejscu publicznym, na ircu ;A
<julek> taa
<julek> Wizard: zapalisz?;)
<Wizard> nie, nie mam ochoty
<Wizard> poza tym nie palę w mieszkaniu, bo żonie przeszkadza
<Matan[M]> Wizard: to spal hajs
 * bt4 nie pali już rok, miesiąc i 5 dni
 * Dreadlish nie pali i jest git
<bt4> Dreadlish, <ok>
<Skrzyp> dKc: Dreadlish: Monter: Gracie? :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tylko skończe ściągać
<Skrzyp> :P
<bt4> w co gracie ?
<Wizard> pewnie w netris
<Wizard> w co innego geek może grać?
<BlessJah> potrzebuje gcc 4.1.2-12 RedHat
<BlessJah> Wizard: netris? o nethacku nie słyszałeś?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a po oco ci taka specyficzna wersja
<Dreadlish> ?
<winter> Matan[M]: na balkonie mi wolno
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: konkurs programistyczny, beda wlasnie tą kompilować
<Dreadlish> zwykłe gcc...
<BlessJah> za redhata sie placi nawet do uzytku domowego???
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Wizard> nie
<Dreadlish> za feudore nie bulisz
<Wizard> płaci się za dostęp do aktualizacji
<Wizard> poza tym, zawsze jest centos
<BlessJah> powoli sie zaglebiam w ich strone i wychodzi mi na to ze 30 dniowy trial albo ilest tam dolarow
<Dreadlish> cięty os
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> fedora lepsza
<Dreadlish> aktualniejsza ;d
<Wizard> chyba do pługa
<Wizard> no toż mówię
<BlessJah> ja potrzebuje 4.1.2-12 redhat a byc moze calego redhata
<Dreadlish> Wizard: chyba do przekopania twoejego mózgu
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: Wizard: bt4: W Hedgewars gramy
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: poczekaj 10 min albo walnij w tym czasie posta
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: SZYBKO!!!
<Dreadlish> bo ja na chwilemusze wybyć
<Dreadlish> do kibelka
<Dreadlish> ;p
<Matan[M]> jakie zwierzenia
<BlessJah> mi nie zalezy ani na redhacie ani na fedorze tylko na konkursie
<Matan[M]> pójdzie i nie wróci, pedobear go porwie
<MintSon> to normalne
<bt4> BlessJah, Co dają jako nagrodę ?
<BlessJah> i chce swoj kod przekompilowac ich kompilatorem i sprawdzic czy wyjdzie to samo co moim freebsdowskim oraz archlinuksowskim gcc
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> ale unia daje kase
<BlessJah> wiec pewnie dlugopisy z nadrukiem
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: poszukaj jakiego shella z RH, przekompiluj i solved
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to samo. to jest normalne gcc 4.1
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: poza tym co to za konkurs? ;d
<BlessJah> natomiast konkurs jest na pewnej politechnice ktora potem moze na mnie patrzec przychylniejszym okiem
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: the up code challenge
<Dreadlish> nie znam
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: rzybko byłeś w tym kibelku
<Szatan> BlessJah: ja moge ci skompilowac pod gen2, fedora i freebsd
<Dreadlish> Szatan: o/
<julek> "rzybko"...
<winter> BlessJah: virtualbox
<Skrzyp> julek: mam dyslektyczą klawiaturę pod palcami
<Dreadlish> heh
<Szatan> BlessJah: nawet na centosie
<Dreadlish> Szatan: kreml i 2.6.18 na ovz na centosie?
<BlessJah> Szatan: ja mam dosyc swoich kompilatorow potrzebuje redhata
<Szatan> Dreadlish: yep
<BlessJah> winter: na to wpadlem juz dawno temu jak vps z archlinuksem kumplowi stawialem
<julek> BlessJah: masz jakies swoje kompilatoru?
<julek> *kompilatory
<winter> to w czym problem
<julek> vps z archem:P
<BlessJah> julek: freebsd, archlinux, ubuntu, debian a jak sie uprę to nawet więcej
<BlessJah> a archa uważam za dobry system do nauki
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jak to gcc to ci to samo wyjdzie
<kikokos> hej
<Dreadlish> między 3.x a 4.x by była różnica
<Dreadlish> ale nie pomiędzy numerkami po głównym
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wszedłeś już?
<julek> kikokos: o/
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ta... w gówno bo mi nawet nie dadzą ściągnąć 100mb od dojczlandów
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: 4.2.1 freebsd vs 4.1.2-12 redhat
<julek> kikokos: dawno cie nie bylo, caly kanal sie "wynienil":)
<Caemyr> BlessJah: nie wiem jak w wersji 3
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to se ściągnij od polandów albo anglików
<Caemyr> ale pomiedzy wersjami 4.x jest w chuj roznic
<Caemyr> w GCC
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jedyne czym sie martwie to fbsd vs redhat ale wole miec dokladnie to samo
<Dreadlish> ja mam 4.5.2 i sie zbyt nie różni
<Dreadlish> poza tym powiedz tym ludziom żeby gcc updatli
<Caemyr> od?
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy na ubuntu to bylo kompilowane ale freebsd potulnie wyplulo to samo
<Dreadlish> 4.2
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: w regulaminie pisze 4.1.2-12
<Caemyr> a probowales 4.1.2 vs 4.2?
<BlessJah> Caemyr: nie mialem okazji
<Caemyr> no wlasnie
<Szatan> gcc version 4.5.1 (Gentoo 4.5.1-r1 p1.3, pie-0.4.5)
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jak nie ma tam nic na tylko daną wersję kompilatora to będzie chodzić na każdym
<Dreadlish> poza tym - co innego ma ci wyjść?
<Dreadlish> oni jeszcze tam strace mają i tego typu dziwne rzeczy
<TheNumb> Podobno gcc 4.5.x jest wolniejsze niż 4.4.x. Z tego właśnie powodu w Funtoo dalej jest 4.4.5 ;-)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja tam na 2x1.66 nie zauważyłem różnicy ;D
<kikokos> a powiedzcie, lepszy dysk zewnętrzny WD czy Verbatima, jest jakaś drastyczna różnica czy to tylko efekt promowania marki (sorry że nie o ubuntu, ale akurat wszytko mi działa :) )
<kklimonda> chyba tylko użytkownicy gentoo mogliby się tym kierować ;)
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w sensie, że wolniejszy kod produkuje.
<Dreadlish> acha.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wlasnie nie wiem co tam moze byc, poza tym zainstaluje czystego redhata zeby potem sie nie okazalo ze lib defaultowy u mnie u nich jest niedefaultowy
<Dreadlish> trzo porównać ;d
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: mnie to w zasadzie wali jaka wersja kompilatora jest
<kikokos> hmm ostatnio tu bylem dwa lata temu i też było o Gentoo...
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: podobno jak w mozilli skompilowali ff'a pod 4.5.x to się wystraszyli że taki ślimak z niego ^.^
<BlessJah> wole po prostu czystego redhata
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ff i tak jest ślimakiem
<Caemyr> kikokos: imo to jak z kompami, wole sam kupic obudowe i bebechy
<Dreadlish> prosze bez trollowania
<Caemyr> niz zdawac sie na marke
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie używam, nie wiem.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: dowalony pluginami tak
<Caemyr> niedowalony pluginami tez
<kikokos> Caemyr, no ja też tak wolę :)
<Dreadlish> u mnie czysty czasem nawet ślimaczy =.=
<Caemyr> kikokos: to masz odpowiedz:>
<Caemyr> kup hdd i kieszen
<Dreadlish> dlatego używam opery, która zawala dużo ramu ale poza tym chodzi w ryzach
<Dreadlish> co mi tam że używa 500mb ramu? nie po to mam 4gb...
<kikokos> Caemyr, niee odpada bo trzeba szukać kontaktu w ścianie
<Dreadlish> żeby się marnowało
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jak tam dojczlandy?
 * TheNumb uses Chrome(ium).
<kikokos> a mój eee nie wystarczy
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: unix.net.pl leci ;p
<kikokos> ok, a ma ktoś WD i jest zadowolony :P ?
<Caemyr> kikokos: jednego portu USB nie masz?
<Caemyr> wolnego?
<Dreadlish> bo dojczlandy sie wystraszyli
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: opera 11 jeszcze nie jest tak stabilna jak starsze
<Caemyr> ale dodatki rox
<Caemyr> no i szybka w uj
<TheNumb> Testował ktoś GNOME 2.91.6?
<MintSon> ktoś używa epiphany ?
<kikokos> Caemyr, haha mam, ale to nie tak. że HDD wymaga jeszcze zasilania bo inaczej baterie zjada w tempie samby
<Caemyr> :P
<Caemyr> aa
<Caemyr> kikokos: nie uznaje kompow ponizej 15"
<Caemyr> wiec nie znam tego bolu
<Dreadlish> 14" ftw
<Dreadlish> 10,1" przymała matrycka troche
<kikokos> 7" dobrze leży w torbie
<MintSon> nie dla dotykowego
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: ciezko na tym uzyskac 1080p
<MintSon> :>
<Caemyr> juz
<Dreadlish> Caemyr: no i co?
<Dreadlish> a po co mi 1080p w notebooku?
<Caemyr> a na 15.4" akurat jest
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: w notebooku moze nie, ale w laptopie sie przydaje
<Dreadlish> do filmów mam 40" na dole :D
<Dreadlish> Caemyr: notebook = laptop ...
<Skrzyp> :P
<kikokos> no fakt, choć ja oglądam filmy w posiągu na 7 i daje radę
<Skrzyp> netbook ~= laptop
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: dla mnie notebook konczy sie na 14"
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ale ja pisze o NOTEbooku a nie NETbooku
<Skrzyp> sorry, netbook = nil
<Caemyr> ale to semantyka
<Dreadlish> NULL jak już coś
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nil w delphi :P
<Dreadlish> Caemyr: dla mnie też notebook kończy się na 14"
<Dreadlish> i dlatego sie pytam po co mi na 14" 1080p?
<TheNumb> A dla mnie notebook kończy się na 13,3"
<Dreadlish> jak i tak to nie obsłuży takiej rozdziały
<Dreadlish> a do filmów mam tv
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: dlatego wole 15"4, 1080p, 9 komorowa baterie i w uj miejsca na ekranie
<Dreadlish> dla mnie 15,4 nie zawsze sie mieści
<Caemyr> i ponad 2h30 nawet na quadzie mobile
<Dreadlish> fakt - rozmiarem dobry jest.
<kikokos> a jest jakaś strona obiektywnie testująca dyski, bo na foradch nóstwo reklmujących trolli
<kikokos> hę?
<Dreadlish> ale niezawsze sie meiści
<Matan[M]> 15,6"
<Caemyr> Matan[M]: wlasciwie
<Dreadlish> 0,2 cala ludzie...
<Dreadlish> no troche szersze
<Dreadlish> 16:10 a nie 16:9
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Caemyr> a nie wiem czy na lapkach ktos robi 1920x1200
<Matan[M]> 19" se kupcie X|
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: to powiedz to im
<Caemyr> ale jesli tak to z cala checia bym wzial
<TheNumb> Caemyr: sony robi. Widziałem 15,4" z 1080p za 3,5k pln.
<Dreadlish> fpalm
<Caemyr> TheNumb: 19:10?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jak te polandy?
<Caemyr> wrr
<TheNumb> Caemyr: nie przyglądałem się.
<Caemyr> co ja pierdole
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jeszcze 10mb
<Caemyr> 16:9 pewnie
<TheNumb> Caemyr: pewnie tak.
<Dreadlish> minuta 20sec
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Matan[M]> ASUS B53J jest git
<Caemyr> TheNumb: taki teraz mam wlasnie, dell studio 1558
<Dreadlish> 1558 jest dobra machina ruskaja
<TheNumb> Caemyr: A ja mam starego HPka, 16:9 :P
<Caemyr> tylko ma ujowego dedyka
<Dreadlish> Caemyr: i3 czy i5 ? ;d
<Caemyr> zaraz znajde procka
<Dreadlish> bo robią i z tym i z tym
 * TheNumb ma Core Duo ;F
<Dreadlish> i3 jest do dupy w nim a i5 ok
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a ja pdc...
<Dreadlish> pdc 4 ever
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko jakby lepszego procka znalazł do niego
<Caemyr> i5-520M
<Caemyr> ale czekam na wymiane
<Dreadlish> ja chce zmienić z pdc t4200 na coś troche lepszego ;d
<Dreadlish> na jakieś 2,4ghz na przykład
<Caemyr> bedzie i7-720 albo i7-740 QM
<jacekowski> kikokos: te dyski to to samo
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jest
<jacekowski> kikokos: technologie kazdy ma wysrubowana do granic mozliwosci
<jacekowski> kikokos: predkosc odczytu zalezy tylko od gestosci i predkosci obrotowej
<jacekowski> i ostatecznie to nie ma znaczenia jesli chodzi o wydajnosc jaki to producent
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: awaryjność
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to chyba wiesz, to ktorego pokoju masz wbijać
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jest samsung serii f3 który mi już działa pół roku bez zacinki, i baracuda 12 kupiona w tym samym czasie, która poszła do serwisu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: na oficcjalnym serwie
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: F3 rzadzi
<jacekowski> danych awaryjnosci nikt nie poda
<Caemyr> w tej chwili mam juz 6 szt u siebie i ponad 40 we firmie
<kikokos> jacekowski, wyczerpująca odpowiedź jak zwykle
<jacekowski> ale to ze seagate daje najdluzsza gwarancje o czyms swiadczy
<Caemyr> wszystko po raidach
<kikokos> jacekowski, domyślam się że czas życia czy ilości odczytów też ten sam plus minus
<jacekowski> tu troche wieksze roznice sa
<Caemyr> sa niedrogie, szybkie i cichsze od seagate
<jacekowski> ale to glownie wydaje mi sie powiazane rowniez z traktowaniem dysku
<jacekowski> bo jak stoi ladnie i nikt go nie rusza to tez podobnie sie zachowuja
<kikokos> traktuje jak dziecko, którego nie mam
<jacekowski> jak dyski abusujesz to seagate wydaje sie imo byc lepsze
<kikokos> tak właśnie stoi i nikt nim nie rzuca
<Caemyr> jacekowski: co nazwiesz abusowaniem?
<jacekowski> uzywanie w laptopie
<Caemyr> praca na 24/7
<Caemyr> ?
<Caemyr> a
<jacekowski> czyli wibracje
<jacekowski> wstrzasy
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: raid 1
<jacekowski> rzucanie
<jacekowski> w tym podczas pracy
<Caemyr> hmm, rzucanie laptopem podczas pracy:P
<Dreadlish> wolnostojący komp którego nikt nie rusza
<Caemyr> chyba nie mam az tak nerowej
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: musze jeszcze raz ściągać bo w repo mieli starą ;D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: loool
<Skrzyp> 0.9.15 bodaj
<Dreadlish> ja mam 0.9.14 ...
<Skrzyp> :SS
<Skrzyp> przejebane
<Dreadlish> co najśmieszniejsze - w repo jest 9.15
<Dreadlish> tylko jakiś debil trzyma stare paczki
<jacekowski> Caemyr: nie rzucanie ale latanie
<jacekowski> Caemyr: spadnie albo cos
<jacekowski> ja mam kazdy rog poubijany i zdarty
<Dreadlish> ide odnieść coś
<lisu> Dreadlish: nie zapomnij tego zostawić
<Dreadlish> lisu: nie zapomniałem
<Dreadlish> po drodze odpale guitar hero na drugim kompie
<lisu> Dreadlish: kamień z serca
<Dreadlish> to może szybciej ściągnie
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ile %?
<Dreadlish> ju kończy
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: 1st po osmej :P
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 15 sec i jestem
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 1fps...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: w opcjach se zmniejsz grafikę!!!!
<Skrzyp> i rozdziałkę
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: u wracaj, to cię podszkolę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jestm
<dKc> witam jak co sobote:)
<dKc> no juz nie udawajcie, ze was nie ma
<jacekowski> dKc: zrobiles to?
<jacekowski> par2repair*
<dKc> jacekowski: pm
<gjm> ej, wiecie jak mam zrobić żeby xcompmgr ładował mi się po, a nie przed openbox'em?
<bt4> gjm, sleep 5
<Psotnick> 2 wystarczy
<Psotnick> przynajmniej u mnie
<bt4> Psotnick, dla przykładu dałęm
<bt4> dałem*
<Psotnick> ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Dziękuję za miłą grę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja ci też ino
<bt4> Psotnick, ja muszę kadu opóźniać 20, żeby mi net zdążył się połączyć ;/
<Dreadlish> i wrzucam obsd na bramo rołter
<Psotnick> ja nie uruchamiam kadu na starcie ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> bt4: pidgin ftw ;d
<Enlik> Pidgin bądź ekg2 ;)
<Dreadlish> gdzie jest moja dyskietka?
<bt4> Dreadlish, ftw ??
 * Dreadlish nerwowo szuka dyskietki z pxeboot
<Skrzyp> PIDGIN ROX!
<Dreadlish> bt4: for teh winner
<Skrzyp> \ew finch\
<Enlik> Finch nie
<Enlik> Finch jest dziki, finch jest zły
<Dreadlish> bsd - rodzina tych systemów, które znam, które jeszcze sie trzyma na dyskietkach ;d
<bt4> Enlik, kiedyś używałęm pidgina ale mi sie snudził
<Skrzyp> heheehehe
<Enlik> bt4: dobrze ze nie na tyle, by gg.exe na wine uruchamiac (pojdzie to?)
<Dreadlish> ni
<Enlik> ;(
<Dreadlish> bo gg jest dod upy
<Dreadlish> :D
<Enlik> To tlumaczy popularnosc Windowsa
<Enlik> :(
<Enlik> (j/k)
<Dreadlish> butujemy
 * Dreadlish but but but
<bt4> Enlik, nie wiem
<Skrzyp> :P
<Enlik> Dreadlish: glanem!
<bt4> nie używam nawet wine
<Dreadlish> ty ty tuuu - to znaczy że skończył bootować z pxe
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> wgraj mu hejnał
<Enlik> Nie rozumiem, jak wątek z jedną odpwiedzią „bump” jest na 2. miejscu w goglach
<Skrzyp> pagerank haxorz
<Enlik> ubuntuforums.org czituje, ano
<Dreadlish> "Do you expect to run X Window System?"
<Dreadlish> kij wie
<Skrzyp> :P
<ntat> Jak pozbyć się tekstu z motd, który  tworzy się na nowo po każdym uruchomieniu komputera?
<Enlik> To siedzi gdzieś w /etc/init.d/ IMO
<Skrzyp> ntat: rm /etc/motd
<Dreadlish> /etc/motd
<Enlik> Skrzyp: zregeneruje się chyba
<Dreadlish> i /etc/issue
<Dreadlish> Enlik: na debianie tak
<Dreadlish> Enlik: musisz wywalić /etc/motd.head czy coś
<Dreadlish> takie pliki będziesz miał
<ntat> Skrzyp: to chyba nic nie da, bo po uruchomieniu kompa, ten plik znów będzie
<Skrzyp> ntat: jakie dyzdro?
<kklimonda> ntat: a próbowałeś po prostu nadpisać /etc/motd? nie usuwać, nadpisać
<ntat> Wcześniej zrobiłem tak, że usunąłem z motd cały tekst, zrestartowałem kompa i znów był
<Skrzyp> daj dam klika CRLF
<Dreadlish> ntat: to w rckach siedzi
<kklimonda> ntat: czyli w sumie skasować symlink /etc/motd, a na jego miejsce stworzyć plik /etc/motd z tym co tam chcesz mieć.
<Dreadlish> grep -R "/etc/motd" /etc/*
<Dreadlish> albo
<kklimonda> ntat: jeżeli to nie pomaga to wyedytuj /etc/init/mounted-varrun.conf
<Enlik> nieee
<Dreadlish> grep -R "motd" /etc/*
<kklimonda> bo tam jest generowany
<ntat> kklimonda: w ogóle nie mam takiego pliku, jka mounted-varrun.conf
<ntat> *jak
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: można do motda dawać linijki typu $( ecec .. ) ?
<Skrzyp> żeby mi się pojawiały np. dat
<kklimonda> ntat: to jest ten moment w którym mówisz, że nie używasz Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś doświadczenie z partycjonowaniem pod obsdowym disklabelem?
<Skrzyp> albo fortunka :P
<ntat> kklimonda: Debian:)
<kklimonda> ntat: to idź na kanał debiana
<kklimonda> ntat: ogólnie man motd powie ci co robić
<ntat> Ubuntu używam ale na drugim kompie, więc mogę tu:P
<Enlik> 22:37 < kklimonda> ntat: to jest ten moment w którym mówisz, że nie używasz  Ubuntu
<Enlik> kklimonda++
<Dreadlish> a tu ktoś używa ubuntu oO?
<ntat> ;]
<kklimonda> ntat: no ale nie masz problemu z Ubuntu, a Debian ma inny sposób generowania motd
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: można - Ubuntu (i debian) generuja motd za pomocą skryptów
<Enlik> No, ale nie do /etc/motd
<Guest36120> Witam. Jakiego softu ubuntu uzywa w defaulcie do enkrypcji partycji?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: w Ubuntu dodajesz nowy skrypt do /etc/update-motd.d/ a w Debianie robisz coś podobnego
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: to ja chcę solution do debiana
<kklimonda> Guest36120: ecryptfs
<Guest36120> kklimonda, Dzieki.
<Quintasan> \o
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: man motd, man motd.tail i patrz na sekcję See Also
<kklimonda> swoją drogą te many są nieaktualne dla Ubuntu
 * kklimonda idzie zobaczyć czy ktoś to zgłosił
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: dzięki
<Psotnick> co muszę zainstalować, żeby mieć ikonki w np. pcmanfm?
<kklimonda> ah, zgłoszone.. i to ledwo 3 dni temu
<Psotnick> tylko nie chcę odpowiedzi "całego GNOME'a"
<Guest36120> Czy ktos wie jak nazywa sie program, ktory przeszukuje liste plikow wewnatrz pakietow w repo?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: powiedz to ntatowi ;)
<ntat> Już mam ten plik, który z którego jest wstawiany tekst
<ntat> motd.tail się nazwywa
<Skrzyp> ntat: :PP
<Skrzyp> ntat: jaki?
<ntat> i jest /etc
<Skrzyp> LOL
<ntat> :)
<ntat> /etc/motd.tail
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Przynajmniej w Debianie tak jest:P
<Skrzyp> Ale nie odpowiedzieliście mi na moje pytanie
<Skrzyp> jak do motda dodać exec
<Skrzyp> bo w moim bootmisc.sh nie ma nic o motd
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jak będziesz sie chciał pobawić obsd to 192.168.1.211 tylko że za jakieś 20 minut
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: gdzieś tam musi być kawałek odpowiedzialny za generowanie ostatecznej wersji motd w /var/run, dodaj tam też to co chcesz.
<Guest36120> Czy ktos wie jak zmienic haslo przydzielone w ecryptfs bez znajomosci popszedniego ale bedac zalogowanym z dostepem do zaszyfrowanej partycji?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a kluczyki?
<kklimonda> Guest36120: nie da się
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co kluczyki?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: login i pass
<Enlik> Psotnick: ikonki na pulpecie?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: na prv ci podam jak skończy sie instalić
<Skrzyp> Guest36120: Masz przejebane
<kklimonda> Guest36120: możesz spróbować wydobyć klucz którym są dane zaszyfrowane
<Enlik> Dreadlish: bądź facetem, daj na kanał
<Psotnick> Enlik: w pcmanfm'ie
<Dreadlish> Enlik: i tak sie do tego nie dostaniecie
<Skrzyp> cryptfs jest po to, żeby się nie dało odszyfrować
 * Enlik slaps Dreadlish 
<ntat> Kurcze, Google tłumacz nie działa w links`ie
<Guest36120> kklimonda, ah chyba znam klucz, chyba - co zrobic teraz?
<Skrzyp> Guest36120: żabaskrzypt
<kklimonda> Guest36120: hmm.. ale masz dostęp do zaszyfrowanej partycji, czy masz dostęp do danych na zaszyfrowanej partycji?
<Enlik> Psotnick: jakąś zmieniarką theme ikon
<kklimonda> Guest36120: najprostrze rozwiązanie to użyć klucz o zapisanie którego poprosił cię system wkrótce po zaszyfrowaniu HOME
<Guest36120> kklimonda, tak - to moja partycja domowa.
<Psotnick> Enlik: a konkretnie, jakaś nazwa czy coś?
<kklimonda> Guest36120: jeżeli nie masz tego klucza, to masz przerąbane.
<Enlik> Psotnick: np. lxappearance fajne jest (z projektu LXDE)
<kklimonda> Guest36120: jeżeli partycja jest teraz rozszyfrowana, to przenieś z niej dane.
 * Enlik nie ufa jakos szyfrowaniu dysku
<kklimonda> Guest36120: jeżeli jest zaszyfrowana, i nie znasz hasła, to równie dobrze mogłeś wszystkie dane skasować.
<Guest36120> kklimonda, To znaczy  - najpierw poprosil o wporowadzenie jakiegos slowa, ciagu znakow. Znajomosc tego slowa nie pomoze?
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: lxappearance na przykład
<Enlik> Skrzyp: braw
<Enlik> o
<Skrzyp> o
<kklimonda> Guest36120: nie wiem - czy to nie jest hasło przypadkiem?
<kklimonda> Guest36120: kiedy zaszyfrowałeś partycję?
<kklimonda> tzn home
<kklimonda> przy instalacji, czy potem korzystając z ecryptfs-migrate-home ?
<Cent> cześć
<Guest36120> kklimonda, podczas instalacji. Najpierw poprosil mnie o wprowadzienie slowa puzniej wyplul ciag dzieki ktoremu moge partycje odszyfrowac. Pamietam (chyba) slowo, chcialbym odzyskac ciag.
<m477> czy beda jakies niedogodnosci jak najpierw bede sie uczyl c++ a potem c?
<ntat> rozumiem google maps ale tłumacz...;]
<Cent> :)
<Cent> już niedługo nowe ubuntu!
<Cent> znowu będzie się zawieszać!
<Skrzyp> m477: najpierw się ruby baucz
<Skrzyp> Cent: znowu nerdy przyjdą
<kklimonda> Guest36120: musiałbym spojrzeć na instalację, ale nie pamiętam żadnego słowa
<m477> aha
<kklimonda> Guest36120: to nie było hasło które ustawiałeś przy tworzeniu użytkownika?
<Cent> czemu nowe Ubuntu się zawiesza... ?
<termi> a co robisz ze to stwierdzasz?
<MintSon> m477, nikt ci nei zagwarantuje sukcesu w jakimś jezyku ...trzeba wszystkich spróbować a potem wyrobić sobie opinie :D
<Psotnick> a to jakieś stare się nie wiesza?
<Enlik> Chyba idzie jakiś żart
<Enlik> ;-)
<Guest36120> kklimonda, z tego co pamietam poprosil o wprowadzenie jakiegos hasla. Wprowadzilem to ktorego uzywam do logowania sie.
<ntat> W temacie fajnych gierek, to Konquest jest dobra - taka strategia:)
<Cent> czyżby Canonical za bardzo chciało upodobnić się do maca ?
<Guest36120> kklimonda, puzniej wyplul wspomniany ciag znakow, ktory powiniennem zapisac.
<MintSon> Cent, będą śróbki podmieniać ?
<termi> później!!!
<Enlik> Tak, chce sie updodnic do Maka - wyglad itp. Ale co do wieszania, co jak co, ale Mak sie wiesza?
<kklimonda> Guest36120: no tak - i było zaznaczone, że musisz zapisać go w bezpiecznym miejscu, gdyż będzie potrzebny do odzyskania danych.
<termi> wiesza się
<termi> na nim psy
<termi> :)
<Enlik> hyh
<Cent> Enlik, mac się wspaniale wiesza :)
<kklimonda> Guest36120: jeżeli nie znasz hasła którego użyłeś przy ustawianiu szyfrowania, i nie zapisaleś nigdzie tego ciągu, to stracileś dane.
<MintSon> hehe to przez to wielopratformowe oprogramowanie sie wszytko wiesza :F
<Enlik> Cent: a to naścienny jakiś ;]
<Cent> wszystkie wersje od leosia pięknie się zawieszają co chwilka
<kklimonda> Cent: windows też się wspaniale wiesza
<ntat> Mac, to się przede wszystkim ceni
<kklimonda> Cent: nie wiesza się tylko slackware, bo tam nie ma się co wieszać.
<Dreadlish> no
<Guest36120> kklimonda, OK. Dzieki za pomoc.
 * Skrzyp gra w asciijump. TO jest fajna gierka :P
<Cent> ^^
<ntat> Skrzyp: mi się trochę ciągnie:P
 * termi gra w CSa to dopiero jest gra :)
<Psotnick> CS sux
<termi> haha
<kklimonda> Guest36120: no problem, szkoda, że nie mogłem ci jakoś sensowniej pomóc.
<termi> :)
<Enlik> Kierki i tyle w temacie
<ntat> CS, to ta gra z p.n.e?;]
<Psotnick> Sid mi się raz zawiesił, a używam ~pół roku ;)
<Cent> gdyby Microshit zrobił DirectX na linuxa :<
<kklimonda> Guest36120: ale niestety jak nie znasz hasła i nie masz klucza, to stajesz się dokładnie tym, przed czym miało cię bronić szyfrowanie danych - nieautoryzowanym użytkownikiem :(
<Cent> było by cudnie
<Enlik> Cent: gdyby gry byly w openglu
<Psotnick> CS=CyberSex
<kklimonda> nie byłoby
<Guest36120> kklimonda, Pomogles wystarczajaco.
 * Skrzyp gra też w Hedgewars. Jest jeszcze lepsza
<ntat> Psotnick: aha, to w to, to nie grałem
<ntat> {;
<Skrzyp> Cent: Jest coś takiego jak OpenGL
<termi> Psotnick: wole liveSex
<Cent> Enlik, z DirectX korzysta wiele komercyjnych śmieci.. np 3D studio max lub speed tree
<MintSon> trzeba lobbować u porducentów grafiki żeby nei robiła nic pod directx :D
<Skrzyp> A M$ Zło nie zrobi nigdy nic na cokolwiek, co ma choć bajt FOSSu
<Cent> Skrzyp, jest, ale microsoft nie lubi
<ntat> Widelands jest też fajna:)
<Enlik> MintSon: zapodaj groszem - proste i skuteczne
<Psotnick> termi: ale LiveSex korzysta z płatnych bibliotek libdziewczyna albo libżona
<MintSon> :D ok mam plan zeby wyjechać do somalii
<termi> hahaha
<kklimonda> Cent: brak DX nie jest powodem dla którego na Linuksa nie portuje się aplikacji korzystających z DC.
<termi> Psotnick: ++++ widz wiesz o czym mowa :D:D:D
<termi> Psotnick: do tego dochodzi virus libteściowa :D:D
<kklimonda> korzystających z DC*
<kklimonda> hmm
<Psotnick> ew libprostytutka, ale za szydko wygasa
<kklimonda> z DX*
<kklimonda> o
<Psotnick> szybko*
<termi> :)
<Cent> kklimonda, może by "maxa" wydali na linuxa ale szkoda im było kasy, robili sobie akcelerację GPU
<Enlik> Ech, dobrze ze taki MOC nie wymaga OpenGL-a/DX/itp. chocia
<Enlik> Ech, dobrze ze taki MOC nie wymaga OpenGL-a/DX/itp. chocia
<Enlik> ups
<kklimonda> Cent: gdyby mieli wydać, to przeportowanie go z DX na OGL byłoby najmniejszym problemem.
<Cent> kklimonda, max korzysta z DX jak i OGL ;)
<MintSon> ogl wymiata ale jest bidne :(
<Cent> można się przełączaj
<kklimonda> Cent: to tym bardziej brak DX nie wpływa na brak komercyjnych "śmieci".
<Cent> z tym że wydajność pod OGL jest tak słaba że ledwo viewport ciągnie
<kklimonda> nie jest
<kklimonda> OGL ciągnie najnowsze gry 3D
<kklimonda> wydajność w ogóle nie jest częścią OGL a zależy od sterowników.
<Cent> kklimonda, max jest poryty i bardziej przystosowany na domyśny DX
<kklimonda> no to inna sprawa, że mogą nie umieć programować na OGL
<kklimonda> ale to nie jest wina OGL, że jest inny od DX
<Cent> kklimonda, gdyby naprawili wszystkie błędy to max by był droższy o kolejne 14tys zł
<Cent> nie mówię że OGL jest zły
<Dreadlish> ogl zrobiło sgi
<Cent> a DX to dzieło Boga
<MintSon> maży mi sie super karta graficzna dedykowana pod ogl od podstaw :>
<kklimonda> nvidia ma dobre wsparcie dla ogl
<Psotnick> DX to nie dzieło Boga, bo Boga nie ma
<Cent> a mi procesor z ilością rdzeni co karta graficzna
<Enlik> A mi USB 2.0
<Cent> dzieło ewolucji
<Enlik> Wygrałem
<MintSon> można różnie rozumieć Boga Psotnick ;)
<Skrzyp> o lol
<kklimonda> błagam, tylko nie dyskusje o Bogu na mojej warcie ;)
<Skrzyp> właśnie przeglądam źródła asciijumpa
<Skrzyp> i widzę linie
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: w czym to napisane?
<ntat> Skrzyp, dlaczego?
<Skrzyp> usleep(0xdead - 0xcafe / 0x6 )
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: w C
<Cent> muszę sobie system zaktualizować... bo dawno mi się nic nie wysypało
<MintSon> Bóg to też kod *patrz biblia :D
<ntat> Skrzyp: może źródła irssi byś poprzeglądał i znalazł, jak : zamienić na , w autouzupełnianiu nicków
<Cent> linux to takie the sims
<ntat> :]
<Cent> coś się wysypie, coś trzeba poprawić, coś zepsujemy, coś przerobimy
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tylko 96% w gh3
<MintSon> tylko że bohaterami są daemony :D
<Enlik> ntat: completion_char?
<Enlik> Po co źródła
<kklimonda> Cent: chcesz o tym pogadać? Co ci się wysypało? Pogłaskać cię po głowie, i powiedzieć, że złe aktualizacje już sobie poszły?
<ntat> Enlik: jest pliku konfiguracyjnym?
<Enlik> Argh
<Skrzyp> ntat: use weechat
<Enlik> Weechat ma glupią nazwę :)
<Enlik> ntat: /set
<Cent> ^^
 * bt4 Linkin Park - Lying from you
<Cent> :O
 * Psotnick PIH - Śmierć nas nie rozłączy
<ntat> Enlik: w irssi tego nie ma ale poszukam a Weechat nie używałem jeszcze
<Enlik> (ale i tak lepsza niz BitchX, za przeproszeniem)
<kklimonda> bitchx już nie jest rozwijane i tak
<Enlik> Ano
<Enlik> Acz są tacy, któ¶zy używają
<Skrzyp> :P
<ntat> nie, w configu irssi nie ma copletion_char ani completion ani char
<ntat> ;)
<Enlik> irssi ma świetne UI, szkoda tylko, ze nie ma porządnej listy - czasem sie jednak przydaje
<Skrzyp> ircii
<Skrzyp> ntat: to se dopisz
<Enlik> ntat: jest, albo mam pro wersję
<Skrzyp> Enlik: da się dorobić
<Enlik> Argh
 * Cent @ dźwięk pracującej na pełnych obrotach karty graficznej naśladującą suszarkę
<ntat> Skrzyp: to jak to będzie wyglądało?
<Enlik> Nie w configu, /set !!!!!!!!
<Skrzyp> po prostu
<Enlik> Da sie, ale po co
<Skrzyp> completion_char = blabla
<Skrzyp> Enlik: bo np. ktoś nie lubi SikiChata
<bt4> Cent, moj wiatrak na procku tak chodził do dzisiaj, zmieniłem paste i przeczyściłem troche lapa
<Enlik> Skrzyp: mnie chodzilo o to, że po co recznie konfigurację ruszać, skoro jest polecenie
<Skrzyp> Enlik: ale musi sobie zasejwować potem
<Enlik> To fakt
<Cent> ja na procu mam 26°C
<Enlik> A mi się gadżet w e17 z temperaturą popsul, chyba po upgradzie jądra
<Psotnick> ja mam właściwie cały czas 50°C
<Cent> karta 47°C a ciężko pracuje
<Cent> sensors ?
<Psotnick> tak
<Psotnick> a co?
<Cent> czasami żałuje że w windowsie niema konsoli
<MintSon> ja to musze sobie w końcu kupic nowy sprzęt :( przez Linuksa nie mam ambicji do tego :(
<Cent> ^^
<ntat> Enlik: a Tym, jak masz w configu irssi ten comletion_char zapisany?
<MintSon> Cent, jest jakieś cvshit coś tam ostatnio robili komuś test na tym kanale :D
<ntat> *Ty
<kklimonda> Cent: po co ci w windowsie konsola? No chyba, że chcesz basha - to jest
<MintSon> ze znajomości windowsa :D
<Enlik> ntat: mam domyslny, wiec w configu pewnie tez nie mam
<Enlik> ntat: /set completion_char → wpisz
<ntat> Enlik, aaa, dzieki działa
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Ciekawe czy po wylogowaniu zostanie
<ntat> ...
<Enlik> ntat: to Ci probowalem tlumaczyc od n minut, ale grunt, ze sie udalo :)
<Enlik> ntat: /save, aby zapisać
<Enlik> (credits @Skrzyp)
<ntat> Enlik, w configu doszła linijka z tym completion_char
<ntat> :)
<Enlik> Prawidlowo
<ntat> Jeszcze tylko w irssi słownik uruchomię i będę cały happy:)
 * Enlik idzie possać coś na gardło
<Cent> mam pomysł! zrobimy wyścigi! komu szybciej wyświetli w pythonie wszystkie liczby od 0 do 1000000!
<MintSon> Enlik, mnie też łapie :(
<Enlik> Cent: to ja za miesiąc zrobie w C i prześcignę was
<Enlik> ;) MintSon ano
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie prześcigniesz, bo użyjemy pypy ;/
<MintSon> niech to.....wszystkie g z trawy porozmrazało i plwociny
<Skrzyp> ntat: jest ispell do irssi :P
<Skrzyp> do sikiczata też
<ntat> Skrzyp, masz gdzieś, jak uruchomić?
<Skrzyp> Enlik: ja zrobię w Ruby i wszystkim na necie wyskoczy :P
<Skrzyp> ntat: a bo ja vim?
<ntat> Hmm, mysłałem że ispell został już dawno zastąpiony przez aspell`a
 * Cent nie podoba mu się unity
<ntat> Skrzyp, a bo ja nano?:P
 * Skrzyp podziela zdanie Centa
<Enlik> kklimonda: :c
<Skrzyp> ntat: Tylko nie emacs!
<kklimonda> Cent: nie musisz go używać
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: czego?
<kklimonda> unity
<Skrzyp> nie
<kklimonda> emacsa też nie
<Skrzyp> ja się o pypy
<Cent> wiem, są też dla SŁABSZYCH MASZYN normalne panele gnome
<Skrzyp> pytam
 * Enlik by chcial sie naumiec, ale u niego nie działa
<ntat> Ostatnio nano mi się spodobało, dotychczas byłem zwolennikiem mcedit, ale w nano jakoś fajniej:]
<Skrzyp> Enlik: co, emacs?
<Skrzyp> ntat: vim lepszy
<Enlik> Skrzyp: Unity
<kklimonda> kurde - najpierw o Bogu, teraz o vim i emacs.. dzisiaj wieczór flejma?
<Cent> czemu dla słabszych maszyn? to że ktoś woli normalne gnome to znaczy że ma słabszą maszynę ?
<Cent> chyba się przesiądę na KDE
<Enlik> kklimonda: Ty sie ciesz, że z jęz. programowania nie wyszło :)
<dKc> jak dodac w mysql uprawnienia dla usera tak, zeby widzial jedna konkretna tabele co root stworzyl?
<ntat> KDE jest fajne:)
<kklimonda> Enlik: cały wieczór przed nami
<Enlik> No ;)
<kklimonda> dKc: google GRANT mysql
<Cent> ale Compiz jest do dupy pod KDE :<
<ntat> Tyle, że w większości gnomowych programów korzystam, więc dlatego wole Gnome:)
<kklimonda> dKc: chociaż nie wiem czy da się akurat na poziomie tabel to ustawiać
<dKc> kklimonda: na poziomie plikow raczej?
<kklimonda> dKc: tak bym nie kombinował
<dKc> a jak?
<Skrzyp> Gra ktoś w Hedgewars? -V Dreadlish dKc Monter
<kklimonda> dKc: spróbuj GRANT <co chcesz> ON <DB>.<TABLE> to <USER>@<HOST> IDENTIFIED BY "password";
<ntat> aha, no i Nethack też fajna jest, nawet jakieś graficzne nakładki ma:)
<Cent> ntat raczej tych zrobionych w GTK :)
<ntat> Cent, tak, al wiele programów napisanych z użyciem bibliotek gtk ma zależności w bibliotekach gnomowych
<Cent> zależności można doinstalować :)
<Skrzyp> Cent: się całe gnome zrobi
<Skrzyp> z tych zależności
<dKc> Skrzyp: wiecej z toba nie gram :x
<Cent> zawsze można doinstalować na ubuntu kubuntu-desktop :D
<Skrzyp> dKc: Bo nie umiesz :P
<ntat> EKG zostało zrobione na podstawie irssi i używa aspell`a do sprawdania pisowni a irssi nie umie:/
<Skrzyp> :p
<dKc> no nie umiem na razie no :)
<dKc> i za dlugo sie czeka na swoja kolej obserwujac jak inni hakują linę
<Skrzyp> dKc: bo taki set był
<Skrzyp> dKc: możesz ze mną na full armo zagrać :P
<dKc> potem, ucze sie php
<MintSon> jak zrobic żeby telefon był modemem z kartą 3g ?
<Matan[M]> czy mi się zdaje czy gprs.centertel.pl padł
<Matan[M]> MintSon: zależy od telefonu
<MintSon> motorola daffy czy jakos tak nie chyba delfy
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: bluetooth
<Skrzyp> albo kabelek
<Skrzyp> ja tak właśnie teraz mam po BT
<Enlik> ekg na podstawie irssi? Pierwsze słyszę
<Monter> siema
<ntat> Enlik, tak gdzieś czytałem
<MintSon> sie ma sz Monter
<Monter> jest dreadlish ?
<Psotnick> gra w GH chyba
<Monter> aha
<Monter> a potrafi ktos napisac skrypt ktory bedzie mi botowal obraz iso ?
<Skrzyp> gra w stanianie obsd
<MintSon> koło adoracji dreadlisha :D
<Skrzyp> Monter: lol?
<Skrzyp> Monter: masz grub2?
<Monter> Skrzyp: ? dreadlish mi takie cos napisal ostatnio
<Skrzyp> no to loopbackiem
<Skrzyp> i jazda
<Monter> yy czym ?
<Monter> bo powiedzmy ze mam obraz.iso na pendraku i chce go bootnac
<Psotnick> unetbootin
<Skrzyp> Monter: masz dwie możliwości
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: unetbootin ssie
<Skrzyp> po same jądra
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: tabfail?
<ntat> Enlik, no to chodziło o to, że interfejs był wzorowany na podstawie irssi
<Enlik> ntat: a, no to tak
<Skrzyp> Monter: możesz zrobić to tak
<Enlik> Chyba że... pdobnienstwa sa, kilka progr tego typu jest podobnych
<Skrzyp> albo u siebie loopbackujesz obraz
<Skrzyp> albo instalujesz raki fajny programik z pendrivelinux.org
<Skrzyp> multisystem
<Skrzyp> a nie jakieś pitupitu z unetbootin
<Skrzyp> albo
<Skrzyp> jak chcesz jedno iso
<dKc> Skrzyp: co nie grasz?
<Skrzyp> to dd if=/home/obraz.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<Skrzyp> dKc: na razie nie
<MintSon> ja zagram za 40 min
<Skrzyp> MintSon: w hedgewars?
<MintSon> tak
<MintSon> widze ze jest w repo to co mi tam zależy ":D
<Skrzyp> MintSon: to daj znać kiedy, to zrobię room na serwie i cię podszkolę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ipv6 - dreadlish.co.cc
<Skrzyp> REKLAMA >>> ZAPRASZAM NA http://hedgewars.tk <<< AMALKER
<MintSon> :)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: co? Å»
<Skrzyp> phpinfo() :P
<Skrzyp> IPv6 Support - enabled
<Skrzyp> Szpan
<Skrzyp> Na mieście
<Skrzyp> Server Administrator krzysiek996@gmail.com
<Skrzyp> O, ten sam rocznik, co ja
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: dopiero teraz sie zorienciłeś?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: masz ponad 1000 lat?
<Skrzyp> Ile tu informacji
<MintSon> ta dzisiejsza młodzież .....
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> mam 1015 lat :D
<dKc> MintSon: uwazaj, mi wczoraj nieaktualna wersje sciagnelo
<MintSon> 0,9,13,1?
<dKc> nom
<dKc> 9.15 jest naj
<MintSon> to nie aktualne ?
<dKc> nie
<MintSon> ok thx dKc ]
<dKc> dobrze, ze mnie pytasz a nie Skrzypa bo by Ci powiedzial,ze jestes idiota -.-
<dKc> jełop jeden
<MintSon> krucafiz
<Skrzyp> MintSon: jest bug, bo nie wszedzie apdejtowane repa
<Skrzyp> dKc: No, ty jesteś idiota gorzej niż ustawa przewiduje
<MintSon> dKc, da sie update zrobić z tej gierki >?.....o właśnie
<MintSon> :D
<Skrzyp> Jak można spaść z wysepki do wody i nie włączyć liny?
<MintSon> a hedgewars to takei coś jak tewards ?
<Skrzyp> MintSon: ja wormsy
<Skrzyp> Armaggedon albo worms2
<MintSon> jak mi sie łącze zwolni to ciagne :>
<Skrzyp> OpenBSD padaka.padaka.dreadlish.co.cc 4.8 GENERIC#136 i386
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: lol
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: o, są bsdgames!
<Skrzyp> Gramy..
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> o, gramy w hunta na 2 graczy? :P
<Dreadlish> może troszke powoli chodzić bo sie porty rozpakowują
<marcusdavidus> jak si nazywa ten kanael opow ubuntu??
<Dreadlish> łot?
<marcusdavidus> balbo dev kanal
<Enlik> #ubuntu-ops chyba
<Skrzyp> marcusdavidus: #ubuntu-pl-idioci
<Enlik> Ale literówków robisz
<marcusdavidus> jezu co z ego
<Skrzyp>  bash: not found
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: CO TO MMA BYĆ?!
<marcusdavidus>  fakt faktem ze powinien byc burg  anie grub domysnym loadrer bo jest ladniejszy
<Skrzyp> zsh też ni mo
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ksh
<Skrzyp> marcusdavidus: lepiej loadlin :P
<marcusdavidus> moze to glupio zabrzmalo
<Enlik> burg to niepotrzebny zamęt robi
<dKc> MintSon: po prostu repozytoria dodaj ze stronki tej gry
<dKc> i wtedy zrob install
<MintSon> ok
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: ten pomysł pojawia się co pewien czas, deweloperzy go znają.
<marcusdavidus> ale chodzi mi o to ze updtyujac  kernel
<dKc> Skrzyp: jełopie ty
<marcusdavidus> burg ssi nie updatowal
<marcusdavidus>  wiec ie ma supportu od ubu lka burga i trzeba recznieo modyfikowac
<marcusdavidus>  co nie psrzyja nowym userom
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: nowi użytkownicy zostają przy grubie - a ci, którzy chcą burga go instalują - nie widzę problemu.
<Enlik> Nowi uzytkownicy zamiast „upiększać” takie rzeczy jak menadzer rozruchu powinni sie lepiej uczyc, jak prawidlowo uzywac systemu
<marcusdavidus> wiesz wizualnie burg jest lladniejszy
<Enlik> A nie zajmuja sie glupotami,  a potem płacz, ze coś się zrąbało
<marcusdavidus>  i nie widze zadnefo minusa
<Enlik> Tak bywa
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: większość ludzi nie widzi bootloadera w ogóle
<Skrzyp> marcusdavidus: na wizualne to tylko dzieci idą
<Enlik> Hm, rozumiem, tylko dlaczego nie jest on domyslny w takim razie?
<marcusdavidus> hmm ja widze mam 5systemow :P
<marcusdavidus> nvm chialm sie przysluzyc ubutnu zeby zachecalo owych userow ale widze ze nie ma sensu :P
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: ale to i tak nieważne - są powody (których teraz nie pamiętam) dla których burg nie będzie defaultowym bootloaderem - jednym z nich jest to, że jest oparty o stary kod gruba
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to wygląda bootloader z bsdków
<Dreadlish> bo nie wygląda :D
<Enlik> kklimonda: w sensie GRUB tzw. legacy?
<kklimonda> Enlik: ta
<marcusdavidus> burg jest 100 grubem 2
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ma taki ascii art
<Enlik> A, to chłop nie ma przyszlosci, imo
<Enlik> ;(
<Skrzyp> ale BSD jest.. dzikie
<Dreadlish> nie jest dzikie
<Dreadlish> jest minimalistyczne
<Skrzyp> marcusdavidus: nooo... takich userów jak t too nam braakujee...
<marcusdavidus> jak ja?
<marcusdavidus>  wiesz gentoo debia  i tak dalej nie marudz mlody oki ?
<marcusdavidus> dbian*
<Enlik> mech
<ntat> Ktoś używa Mutt`a?
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: no to się mylę, ale i tak są jakieś dobre powody by go nie instalować jako defaultowy bootloader
<Dreadlish> ja - do wysyłania smsów na swój telefon że skończył megować :D
<marcusdavidus> kklimonda: wlasnie nie ma takiego powodu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: :P
<ntat> Jak się przekazuje maile w Mutt`cie?
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: są - po prostu ich nie znasz
<ntat> Bo jest tylko opcja odpowiedz a przekaż nie widzę
<marcusdavidus>  wyglada ladnie ma te same opcie co grub d ale ma graficzny loader.
<Enlik> wiec ie ma supportu od ubu lka burga i trzeba  recznieo modyfikowac
<Dreadlish> graficzny jest brzydki
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11863/why-doesnt-burg-replace-grub
<Dreadlish> bo nie można sobie wcisnąć c i mieć command line
<Dreadlish> poza tym grub 2 jest w ogóle czarna magia
<marcusdavidus> jedyny problem jkest taki ze z jakiegos powodu nie suppoortuje go kernel jescze
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: grub2 jest spoko
<Skrzyp> ja g2 umiem i jest wg mnie fajny
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: pierwsza odpowiedź jest od community managera Canonical, druga jest od osoby odpowiedzialnej za bootloader w Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to dlaczego nie wchodzi w skład większości dystrybucji?
<Enlik> marcusdavidus: jądro moim zdaniem tu nie ma nic do rzeczy... wybacz, nie gniewaj sie, ale to tylko pokazuje, ze sie nie orientujesz za bardzo
<marcusdavidus> ale wy wiecie ze ten lionk jest pozestarzaly co nie ?
<Dreadlish> kernel i bootloader mają tyle wspólnego że bootloader ładuje kernel
<marcusdavidus>  bo burg aktalnie jest stable
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: ten link, który wkleiłem, ma miesiąc
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: przeczytaj obie odpowiedzi
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ubuuntu, debiaan, sabaayon, arch wkrótcee, mandriiva...
<Enlik> Deeebian? ;-)
<Skrzyp> Deeeee(....)biaaaa(...)aan
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: arch to chyba za jakieś 10 lat :D, gentoo - prędzej funtoo, sabayon ma sie rozpaść, rhtowce jadą na grubie, pld jedzie na grubie
<dKc> nie przeciągać!
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: i to są podstawowe distra? :P
<Dreadlish> dużo dystrybucji jedzie na samym grubie
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: swoją drogą jak odpowiedzi mogą być przestarzałe, skoro od 4 miesięcy nie było żadnego commita w burgu?
<Enlik> Dreadlish: sam sie chyba masz rozpaść ;)
<Dreadlish> poza tym lilo jest prostsze w konfiguracji niż grub2 :D
<kklimonda> jeżeli już, to odpowiedzi stały się jeszcze bardziej aktualne
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: loadlin
<Enlik> ntldr
<Dreadlish> ntldr sux
<marcusdavidus> i co z tegpo skoro buirg jest grubem tylko ze ladniejszym
<marcusdavidus>  widac ze jjakis koles zrobil lany grub i goi zaraz naskoczyli wszsycy
<Skrzyp> bcd
<Enlik> /op
<Skrzyp> :P
<MintSon> ładniejszym? biore
<marcusdavidus>  i pschowal zabawki i pozedl
<Dreadlish> mi tam wygląd bootloadera nie obchodzi
<Dreadlish> bo i tak go oglądam bardzo rzadko
<Enlik> marcusdavidus: no to w takim razie jego prooooodukt sie nie nadaje
<MintSon> jeśli coś nei działą to niech przyanjmniej ąłdnie wyglada ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: pan wyżej mi już działa trochę na nerwy
<marcusdavidus> a mnieobhcodzi
<MintSon> ładnie*
 * Enlik zadowolony, że GRUB-a ma z obrazkiem w tle
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: jak go takie "naskakiwanie" odstraszyło, to powinien się wziąść za siebie bo życie go zje.
<Skrzyp> MintSon: masz już?
<MintSon> ciagnie się :> pietnastka :>
<marcusdavidus> nie kumma as ja mam burga i dzial tak samo jak grub tyljko ladniejsy pff
<marcusdavidus>  nvm
<marcusdavidus>  than
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: kto?
<Dreadlish> Enlik++ - grub z obrazkiem w tle ftw
<Enlik> :D
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - wpisz na padace bash ;d
<Enlik> Co wiecej, nawet chyba z przyzwoitą rozdzielczoscia mam - czego chciec wiecej
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: ale to, że u ciebie działą tak samo jak grub nie zmienia faktu, że jest praktycznie nierozwijany - nie można nierozwijanego projektu użyć do tak ważnej rzeczy jak ładowanie systemu.
<Enlik> A ci jak pan wyżej sa jednym z powodow, dla ktorego community Ubuntu ma/miewa opinię, jaką ma
<m477> czy beda jakies niedogodnosci jak najpierw bede sie uczyl c++ a potem c?
<Dreadlish> m477: żadne
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: właściwym wyjściem jest zobaczyć co ma burg, a czego nie ma grub2, i to przeportować
<Dreadlish> c++ = c + dodatki :D
<marcusdavidus> ma theme :P
<Enlik> Z czego chyba glownie obiektowość
<Enlik> marcusdavidus: to zamiast pier****  weź kod i idź portuj
<Dreadlish> no
<MintSon> ale i tak nim znajdziesz jezyk który rozumiesz to pewnie minie trochę czasu m477
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: grub2 też ma
<m477> ale mi potrzebne ogarnac c++,a nie szukam jezyka dla siebie bo nie jestem programista
<MintSon> aha no to sprawa jasna ^^
<kklimonda> m477: to nie ogarniaj niczego, tylko zapłać programiście
<m477> ze?
<marcusdavidus> ale pytanie powinno byc dlaczego jest niuerozwijany skioro9 to jest grub 2 + ladne menu dlaczego ekipa grupa porposut nie dogadala sie z kolesiem od buirga?
<m477> ze co :D
<marcusdavidus>  nie kumma tegoi
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ty xorga mi włączyłeś? :D
<tar-gz[mobile]> Czesc
<MintSon> m477, jest sobota wyłącz pc idź gdzieś :D
<marcusdavidus> dlaczego nie mozna wlaczyc tego kodu co ten kools zoibi do gruba
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: sorki
<kklimonda> m477: nauka programowania to trudne zajęcie - jeżeli nie chcesz się uczyć dla siebie, to zapłać komuś kto programować potrafi.
<Enlik> marcusdavidus: po prostu pewnei bylo tak, że jakiś pan zechcial zrobic BURG-a, to go zrobil, a ekipa od GRUB-a robi swoje
<Dreadlish> nie szkodzi :D
<marcusdavidus> i hgo rozwijac
<m477> MintSon: sesja?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Myślałem, że wyskoczy u mnie :P
<marcusdavidus> aale burg jest qrwa LADNY
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> :D
<MintSon> aha :D
<marcusdavidus> a grub ni
<marcusdavidus> nie
<Dreadlish> marcusdavidus: ALE NIEROZWIJANY, a grub lepszy
<MintSon> c ++ szybki przedsesyjny kurs :D
<m477> kklimonda: lubie pisac ale nie jest to moj glowny priorytet
<Enlik> marcusdavidus: bazuje na innej wersji gruba, tyle
<Enlik> Starszej, względnie porzuconej
<ntat> Już mam
<Enlik> MintSon: ha!
<ntat> f, jakby kogoś interesowało:)
<marcusdavidus> toi samno qre jak narazie to burg ma ta sam qwersjie co grub
<m477> i jestem osoba raczej elastyczna wiec sie nie ograniczam do jednej rzeczy
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: tylko deweloper wie, dlaczego nie może włączyć swojego kodu do grub2. To nie jest coś, co my możemy powiedzieć.
<kklimonda> m477: no to szukasz języka dla siebie, czy nie szukasz?
<m477> nie szukam
<MintSon> m477, z wiekiem ubywa elastyczności :D
<m477> poprostu musze umiec
<m477> ale tez lubie
<MintSon> trzeba łykać artrostop :D
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: no i czy na pewno grub2 nie potrafi robić tak ładnych tematów jak burg, czy po prostu takich nie znalezłeś?
<MintSon> rany boskie ale urwał
<Skrzyp> marcusdavidus: Może twoja dupa też jest ładna, ale  i tak nie chcemy jej tu oglądać
<Skrzyp> (jako przykład)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Lag 119,8 ! :P
<kklimonda> marcusdavidus: http://grub.gibibit.com/Theme_format to sugeruje, że można robić różne ładne rzeczy.
<Skrzyp> A wiadomości mi lecą seriami
<Skrzyp> `ping
<kklimonda> (a to dokumentacja sprzed paru lat)
<Przekliniak> pong
<Skrzyp> A
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: how?
<Skrzyp> `2 times do { ping }
<kklimonda> m477: no to jak musisz umieć to jesteś, albo będziesz programistą ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nadal na hedgewars.tk dostaję server errpr
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: kurwa =.=
<MintSon> prawdziwi programiści używają tylko umla hehe
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: dziwne bo u mnie działa :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: coś z DNS bo przez ~skrzyp mi lata
<m477> no musze ogarniac i orientowac sie w kodzie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ok.
<Skrzyp> albo chrumchrumium mi zacache'owało
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> raczej to 2
<Dreadlish> bo na anonymouse działa
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: przez linksa?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: bez linksa
<MintSon> no rany ależ mi ciągnie ...
<Skrzyp> "layout" poszedł w maliny
<Skrzyp> MintSon: to ty mu też :P
<MintSon> ^^
<MintSon> * po nogach
<Dreadlish> kurde działa no
<Dreadlish> ide coś zjeść albo coś
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wyczyść cache
<Dreadlish> herbate wypić
<Skrzyp> zrób mi
 * Dreadlish podaje herbate
 * Szatan szuka trunkow
<bt4> Dreadlish,  ja tez poproszę
<Skrzyp> sftp get Dreadlish@dreadlish.co.cc Skrzyp@localhost
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: xgateway i mnóstwo innych działa
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: już 4 proxy prztestowałęm i na wszystkich działa
<mati75> *zief*
<mati75> ale ftpy debiana w kość dostają
<Szatan> mati75: Chcesz klona?
<MintSon> ok jestem w hedgeworlds :D Skrzyp co dalej ?>
<Skrzyp> Szatan: a masz?
<Skrzyp> MintSon: zaraz... skaczę w asciijump na k1000
<Szatan> Skrzyp: a mam na serwie
<Skrzyp> :P
<MintSon> ael music :D je je je
<Skrzyp> heh, 756,4m
<Skrzyp> MintSon: daj na oficjalny serw
<Skrzyp> i czekaj aż się pojawi pokój PL
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: też chodź
<Enlik> Ziew
<mati75> Szatan: poczekam
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: gdzie?
<Dreadlish> na hedgewarsa?
<MintSon> o k ...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: na jeże
<Skrzyp> MintSon: co?
<Szatan> mati75: po co?
<Szatan> jak 6-8 min i mam na serwie
<mati75> Szatan: podobnie, tylko zanim się zaktualizuje
<mati75> to ze 2 h minie
<Szatan> mati75: nie myslales o local repo?
 * bt4 ziewa
<Skrzyp> MintSon: Kliknij dwa razy na pokój z \* -- PL ... *\
<MintSon> jestem  i co dalej
<Enlik> O, ponad 100 nicków
<mati75> Szatan: mam tylko ze swoimi paczkami
<bikstopa> lol
 * bikstopa chcial zapuscic brode. a potem bawil sie nozem i przypadkiem sie ogolil :D
<mati75> Szatan: http://89.230.8.41/debian/
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jestes?
<mati75> Enlik: 22:44 -!- Irssi: #linuxmint-help: Total of 141 nicks [7 ops, 0 halfops, 132  voices, 2 normal]
<Enlik> No prosze
<Ranestwen> Mam pytanko
<Szatan> Ranestwen: wal szybko
<Ranestwen> Jak zacryptowac caly dysku w Truecrypcie?
<Ranestwen> nie kminie jak to zrobic ;d
<Ranestwen> Wie ktos?
<DaZ> emacsem przez sendmail.
<mati75> trzeba truecrypt live cd czy jakoś tak
<mati75> i podpalić
<mati75> odpalić
<DaZ> ma? :o
<mati75> o
<kklimonda> hmm
<Ranestwen> No chyba cie gnie cos :*
<kklimonda> coś popsułem
<kklimonda> ach, dwie małpki
<Ranestwen> naskocz mi ;p
<qrq> Facebook wie na jakie strony wchodzę?
<Enlik> *!*@@gat
<DaZ> nigdy nie przesadzaj z małpkami
<kklimonda> DaZ: ranestwen ma tu bana na shell, na swoją neostradę.. teraz nie wiem skąd ip wziął :/
<Enlik> qrq: faceshit wszystko wie i nie zawaha sie tego użyć.
<qrq> :D
<kklimonda> o, to jakaś nowa neostrada
<qrq> Zarejestrowałem się na forum warez i
<kklimonda> zmienili mu ip? jezu, jaka ta tepsa jest do niczego..
<mati75> IP Address	178.42.91.123
<mati75> Host	afnn123.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<qrq> Niepodawałem tam loginu na fb
<qrq> A dostałem maila z tego forum na fb :D
<Enlik> TPSA powinna zalatwic na Freenode tepsa/client/xxxxx
<kklimonda> Enlik: powinni, ale tego nie zrobią
<Enlik> qrq: a na fb pewnie pełne dane osobowe
<Enlik> kklimonda: bo „who cares”
 * DaZ mysli co on wam zrobił
<kklimonda> Enlik: ano
<qrq> Enlik :D
<mati75> Enlik: poland/troll/idiot-user/
<qrq> Ja jestem idiotą?
<mati75> qrq: neostrade masz?
<Enlik> qrq: nie o Tobie
<DaZ> qrq: przykro mi
<DaZ> >:
<kklimonda> DaZ: oidp ostatnio obrażał innych ludzi na kanale
<kklimonda> DaZ: ale co robił wczesniej (bo też miał bana) to nie wiem ;)
<DaZ> a tam, jakby to było cos strasznego.
<kklimonda> DaZ: wszystko można robić, ale we właściwym miejscu, i czasie ;)
<DaZ> mozliwe.
<qrq> mati75 Sieć lokalna
<mati75> qrq: to nie tobie
<qrq> To jest chore :D
<mati75> o karta pamięci mi zrobiła "dead'
<qrq> Wystarczy że jestem zalogowany na fb i każdy właściciej strony może mieć moje dane
<DaZ> mam całkiem łatwe rozwiązanie
<DaZ> nie bądź zalogowany na fejsbuku.
<qrq> Jizas
<qrq> Czuje się jakbym oglądał Zeitgiest :D
<Enlik> mati75: wysłużona jakaś? (albo czytnik może nawala)
<qrq> Wywalam konto na fb
<Enlik> Słusznie.
<qrq> Kurwiszony pierdolone - fb staff
<Enlik> Ale i tak Twoje dane u nich zostaną
<mati75> Enlik: po przejściach
<Enlik> - magia fb; mati75 - a, widzisz
<Enlik> Wyprana w Perwollu!
<mati75> Enlik: znaleziona na placu zabaw
<Enlik> a
<swistak35> orientuje się ktoś, czy jest pod linuksa jakieś IDE designed pod Django/Pythona?
<mati75> jakiś łepek czytnik zgubił
<swistak35> jakby było w gtk, to już w ogóle cud-miód
<kklimonda> swistak35: Komodo IDE i WingIDE
<kklimonda> swistak35: ew. Eclipse z pydev
<Enlik> WingIDE? /me poszuka
<kklimonda> ale WingIDE w wersji 4.0 dodało support dla debugowania templatek, tego chyba nie mają pozostałe programy.
<kklimonda> Enlik: imo najlepsze ide pythonowe
<Enlik> Tylko do py?
<kklimonda> tylko cena trochę wysoka ;)
<kklimonda> nom
<kklimonda> tzn. może i do PHP
<kklimonda> albo Perla
<kklimonda> ale głównie do pythona
<Enlik> Piszą o Pythonie w naglowku
<kklimonda> no to może tylko python - do niczego innego go nie musiałem używać
<kklimonda> ostatecznie i tak wróciłem do emacs
<Enlik> o_O
<kklimonda> ide do pythona, czy innych dynamicznych języków, i tak się marnie nadaje
<kklimonda> nie da się zrobić dobrego podpowiadania składni, dobrego refactoringu etc.
<MintSon> jest ten noo.... Eric ?
<MintSon> spe jest
<MintSon> geany glade :>
<Enlik> Możliwe... to że są prostsze „same w sobie” to rekompensuje
<MintSon> ale dal django to eric
<MintSon> dla*
<Enlik> No, co do geany, edytor świetny
<Enlik> QtCreator trochę dziwny, ale dość zacnie umie C++ (co się dziwić)
<MintSon> wnerwia mnie to białe theme w ide
<MintSon> a komodo Enlik testowałeś ?
<Enlik> MintSon: mniej energii zużywa przy nim LCD! :)
<qrq> Jak to mozliwe że ta strona ma moje dane z fb?
<qrq> Przez skrypt?
<MintSon> Enlik, przy białym ?
<Enlik> Hmm, Komodo Edit - tak, ale krotko
<Enlik> MintSon: tak
<MintSon> nie możłliwe !
<MintSon> biały kolor jest oszczedneijszy od czarnego ?
<Enlik> No LCD-ki uzywaja mniej enegrii jak jest biale, z tego co kojarze
<MintSon> nie wierze hmm
<Enlik> http://www.pcworld.pl/news/173153/PC.World.przypomina.chcesz.oszczedzac.energie.Ustaw.biale.tlo.pulpitu.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/df5qq9> (at www.pcworld.pl)
<kklimonda> biały to podstawowy kolor dla lcd
<Enlik> Acz... oczy ważniejsze ;)
<MintSon> heh
<Ciaho> qrq, bo fejsbuk nas totalnie inwigiluje
<MintSon> i tu ejst kolejny problem Enlik
<qrq> Chore
<Ciaho> no
<MintSon> Enlik, bo nei moge znaleźć zestawu kolorów najlepszego dal oka ludzkiego :(
<Enlik> Cóż - jasny ekran i na oczach okulary przeciwsloneczne - wilk syty i owca cala ;)
<MintSon> nikt tego nei zbadał
<qrq> Ma ktoś zaproszenie na Diasporę?
<kklimonda> qrq: w fb zawsze musisz sprawdzać jakie masz ustawienia prywatności
<kklimonda> qrq: do diaspory nie ma zaproszeń
<kklimonda> zresztą projekt pewnie umrze śmiercią przez zaśmianie ;)
<qrq> kklimonda Do alfy były
<jacekowski> moze mi ktos cos sprawdzic
<jacekowski> ksplashx
<Enlik> kklimonda: cicho, identi.ca JAKOS sie trzymie ;)
<MintSon> wydaje mi się że czerwony kolor na czarnym tle jest najlepszy bo ma najmniejsą energię i nei powoduje powidzenia ....ale kto to wie nie zbadane i już
<jacekowski> skad sie ten ksplashx ma brac?
<kklimonda> Enlik: ale identi.ca nie byla pisana przez 3 studentów 1. roku nieznających się na programowaniu, bezpieczeństwie, ani w sumie niczym innym ;)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: gdzie? w Ubuntu?
<kklimonda> % apt-file search ksplashx
<kklimonda> kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/bin/ksplashx
<Enlik> kklimonda: no tak, hehe
<kklimonda> jacekowski: Source: kdebase-workspace
<kklimonda> Enlik: to tak pół żartem, pół serio piszę ale pierwsze opinie na temat diaspory były druzgoczące
<jacekowski> zerknij mi jeszcze na /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<kklimonda> Enlik: do tego stopnia, że specjaliści od bezpieczeństwa właściwie krzyczęli "ludzie, nie instalujcie tego" ;)
<qrq> A są jakieś bezpieczne social networking sites?
<jacekowski> co to diaspora?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie mam KDE zainstalowanego - tamto z apt-file wyciągnąłem.
<Enlik> kklimonda: widziałem... ale z jednej strony może to dobrze, zniechęca do kolejnego dziadostwa ;)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nie słyszałeś? to masz szansę na dobry ubaw ;)
<jacekowski> nie mam apt-file
<kklimonda> jacekowski: apt-file po prostu  mapuje pliki do paczek.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: aa, chcesz wiedzieć z jakiej paczki ten plik jest?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: kdm
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ja linuxa na laptopie naprawiam
<jacekowski> bo na fosdemie jestem
<Enlik> jacekowski: możesz też użyć packages.ubuntu.com i tam szukać po plikach
<kklimonda> qrq: nie ma czegoś takiego
<jacekowski> i sie balem laptopa wyciagnac co by mnie nie zlinczowali
<Enlik> ;]
<jacekowski> bo nie widzialem nikogo z windowsem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Enlik> Ach, no to nie mozesz
<Dreadlish> widzisz
<MintSon> :D
<kklimonda> jacekowski: :D
<Dreadlish> bo to fosdem
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie mam X
<jacekowski> Enlik: mam internet z gprsa
<kklimonda> jacekowski: było zainstalować jakiegoś linuksa w VM, i udawać, że to twój główny system ;)
<Dreadlish> ja vmówek nie uznaje
<kklimonda> ja mam chyba 5 w tym momencie
<Enlik> Uruchomione? Osz
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie - max uruchomione mam dwie
<Enlik> kklimonda: jesteś jak ten z filmiku - administrator resetujący serwer!
<kklimonda> w tym momencie żadnej nawet
<Ciaho> ubuntu przez wubi też dobre
<kklimonda> prawdę mówiąc więcej złego o wubi słyszałem, niż dobrego.
<Ciaho> fajna sprawa
<Ciaho> mi bardzo dobrze śmigało
<Enlik> Pomysł na pewno ciekawy
<Ciaho> pomijając to że po upgrade do nowszej z 10.04 do 10.10 sie wysypało
<kklimonda> ano właśnie
<Ciaho> to bez problemów
<Enlik> Grunt żeby Windowsa nie psułó
<Enlik> *nie psuło
<kklimonda> kiedys popsuli bootowanie wubiego aktualizacja gruba
<Enlik> Hmm, pliki zapisane przez Ubuntu na Wubi są bezpośrednio dostępne przez Windowsa?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish:
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ten moj gosciu od routera, prosi sie juz nie o negatywa a o w ryj :D
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie
<jacekowski> Enlik: wubi to po prostu plikopartycja
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: taki loopback
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: o właśnie
<Skrzyp> Grasz w hedgewars?
<Enlik> jacekowski: aha, tak też myślałem
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: howto?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pierw mnie wku***al z odbiorem towaru, potem powiedzial ze go juz nie ma, a na koncu wystapil do allegro o zwrot prowizji
<Ranestven> Ranestwen czuwa
<kklimonda> .mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.178.42.91.123
<jacekowski> ok
<jacekowski> ostatni problem
<jacekowski> czemu mi sie kdm wywala
<Szatan> jacekowski: najnowsze KDE?
<swistak35> kklimonda: podziękował ; )
<kklimonda> jacekowski: segfault czy coś innego? Jak segfault, to może startx ci wystarczy by postawić Xy do życia?
<kklimonda> ew xinit
<jacekowski> startx dziala
<jacekowski> ale to nie segfault
<jacekowski> to cos innego
<jacekowski> Szatan: ja tu mam stare 8.10 ubuntu
<kklimonda> ou :D
<kklimonda> szalejesz ;)
<jacekowski> wtedy mi wprowadzili kde4
<jacekowski> i mi sie odechcialo linuxa
<jacekowski> hmm skad sie kdmrc bierze
<Szatan> kklimonda: dlugo jeszcze beda supportowac 8.04?
<jacekowski> bo wywalilem myslac ze z paczki kdm
<jacekowski> a tu ni
<kklimonda> Szatan: na desktopach kończy się support w kwietniu-maju 2011, na serwerach za dwa lata, też w okolicach maja
<Szatan> kklimonda: dzieki
<Enlik> jacekowski: kdm ma logi, przyn. w niekt. dystrybucjach w /var/log/kdm.log, możesz zerknąć
<kklimonda> jacekowski: powinien być w kdm
<kklimonda> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc kdm
<Enlik> jacekowski: albo sprobowac uruchomic 'kdm' ręcznie, bez initscriptu
<kklimonda> ew. /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc kdm-kde4
<jacekowski> niewiele tam wiedzy
<Enlik> KDE po startx startuje?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> to kdm sie wali
<Szatan> jacekowski: a strace cos gada?
<jacekowski> hmm ni
<Enlik> Uruchomione ręcznie 'kdm' albo może 'kdm_greet' może wywali na stdout/err coś mądrego
<Enlik>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm dla kde4 chyba
<Enlik> (swoją każda porządna dystrybucja powinna miec wyszukiwarke pakietow online)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: pojechałeś na FOSDEM w jakimś celu, czy tak zby się rozerwać? tzn. spotykasz tam kogś etc.?
<jacekowski> w sumie oba
<jacekowski> wiedza, spotkac kilku ludzi i bo mi sie nudzilo
<jacekowski> w sumie tydzien temu podjalem decyzje ze jade
<Zblakany> eh, mam dość produktów ze stajni apache.org ...
<Enlik> 1st
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Skrzyp> kurde, autoscript się zrył
<Szatan> Zblakany: moze lighttpd?
<Skrzyp> nginx
<Zblakany> Szatan: czy apache.org wydaje tylko httpd? ;-)
<Szatan> Zblakany: n'nie
<Zblakany> używam kilku różnych serwerów http (a apache'a toleruję tylko dlatego, że część serwisów na tym pracuje) :-P
<Skrzyp> Szatan: gdzie ty masz te mirrory deba? To się podepnę
<Zblakany> ale już niedługo przejdę całkowicie na coś, co nie jest takim gównem :-P
<Szatan> Skrzyp: a to narazie testing
<Stirlitz> połowa z milionów much się myli?
<Stirlitz> napisz swój serwer, zobaczymy co to za gówno
<Zblakany> Szatan: mam na myśli spamassassin'a ;-)
<Skrzyp> Szatan: może być
<Skrzyp> Szatan: btw. ile waży?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: 100 GB
<Skrzyp> Szatan: ale wsio? main contrib non-free?
<Skrzyp> To ja se na kompa zdejmę i mi zostanie drugie 100GB na dane :P
<Szatan> Skrzyp: po co? jak serw w krk
<Skrzyp> Szatan: A no chyba że tak
<Skrzyp> Po sąsiedzku :P
<Skrzyp> A jaki adres?
<kklimonda> 100GB? To chyba razem ze źródłami?
<Szatan> nom
<Skrzyp> Ale to i tak niewiele
<Skrzyp> Myślałem, że kilka TB
<Szatan> Skrzyp: za kilka godzin bo sie sypie na freebsd
<Skrzyp> Ale trza robić częste apdejty :P
<Szatan> hmm, dam co 30 min update
<kklimonda> co 30 minut? czemu tak często?
<univac> lol
<kklimonda> masz tajną misję zabicia serwerów? ;)
<Szatan> kklimonda: co ile dac?
<univac> 3 dni
<Zblakany> albo tydzień :-P
<Szatan> univac: zal
<univac> zal to jestes ty i twoje 30 min
<Zblakany> Szatan: sam jesteś żal :-P
<kklimonda> Szatan: jak czujesz parcie to co 24 godziny
<kklimonda> Szatan: ale równie dobrze można i co tydzień
<univac> parcie na kiche co najwyzej
<Szatan> co tydzien to nic nie da
<Skrzyp> Ja preferuję codziennie wieczorem
<kklimonda> Szatan: a co ma dać?
<avalan> heh
<Szatan> kklimonda: aktualnosc pakietow
<avalan> aktualność bugów
<kklimonda> Szatan: to komputer, zainstalowałeś system to teraz go zacznij używać a nie myślisz już o aktualizacjach.
<Zblakany> kklimonda: przedstaw mi jeden sensonalnie racjonalny powódm by aktualizować system częściej, niż co tydzień :-P
<kklimonda> Zblakany: poważna dziura bezpieczeństwa
<avalan> Zblakany: nowa wersja zabugowanego appsa
<Skrzyp> Zblakany: ale on robi mirror
<Skrzyp> I lepiej żeby ssał ~30mb codziennie niż ~500mb co tydzień
<Zblakany> kklimonda: poza poprawkami typu dziura bezpieczeństwa?
<Zblakany> s/poza/a poza/
<avalan> Skrzyp: wyjdzie tyle samo przecierz
<avalan> a nawet więcej
<avalan> logiczne myślenie wysiada? :>
<kklimonda> Zblakany: błąd który może doprowadzić do utraty danych. Ale pewnie, jak ani jedno, ani drugie nie jest ważne, to można co tydzień.
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: to jest testing
<Zblakany> Skrzyp: a czemu nie może pobrać od razu całości?
<Skrzyp> i "ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY"
<kklimonda> Szatan: jeżeli tworzysz mirror, to na stronie dystrybucji zazwyczaj jest napisane jak często powinieneś go aktualizować.
<Zblakany> kklimonda: takie poprawki nie pojawiają się z dnia na dzień
<Skrzyp> Zblakany: ja np. mam w automacie codziennie sprawdzane apdejty ok. 19.00
<kklimonda> Zblakany: ale nie pojawiają się też w jakiś określony dzień
<Zblakany> nawet, jak ktoś wrzuci patch'a do repozytorium z kodem, to zanim przejdzie on wstępną walidację, to przynajmniej kilka godzin, jak nie 2-3 dni
<Skrzyp> Może być w jeden dzień do pobrania 0kb, a w jeden nawet 100mb
<kklimonda> Zblakany: ale jeżeli ktoś wrzuci tę paczkę 5 minut po tym jak twój system zrobił update, to przez tydzień jej nie dostaniesz
<Zblakany> a używanie czegoś niesprawdzonego, jako poprawki mija się z celem imho ;-)
<Zblakany> kklimonda: ok, to wtedy możesz sobie ręcznie update tej paczki zrobić :-P
<kklimonda> Zblakany: nie wiem jak to jest robione w.. czego byś nie używał, ale debian i ubuntu raczej nie wrzucają zupełnie niesprawdzonych poprawek.
<Zblakany> poza tym wszystko w takim wypadku sprowadza się do czytania changelog'a
<Zblakany> kklimonda: raczej żadne distro nie przepuszcza bez sprawdzenia poprawek :-P
<Zblakany> to byłby strzał we własną stopę imho ;-)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Stirlitz> vide debian i ssl, ubuntowi sie tez oberwało
<Skrzyp> No, ubuntu zeszło na psy
<kklimonda> no, to była porażka akurat
<Skrzyp> to co, ubuntu można uznać za nieudane?
<Skrzyp> zaraz spadnie do godności windowsa
<Stirlitz> twierdzisz a potem pytasz?
<Skrzyp> na jego miejsce wkroczy sabayon
<Stirlitz> 80% pakietów jest nieruszane zdaje się
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: No, najpierw było imho
<Stirlitz> w sensie od debiana
<Skrzyp> A potem było ogólnie
<jacekowski> ok
<Stirlitz> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.loria.fr%2F~lnussbau%2Ffiles%2Fminidebconfparis2010-debian-ubuntu.pdf
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4zbv2x6> (at docs.google.com)
<jacekowski> consolekit tu cos meisza
<Szatan> http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=18155
<Stirlitz> Skrzyp, poczytaj sobie jak ci sie chce
<Skrzyp> jak się załaduje...
<Skrzyp> na necie 2kbs
<Stirlitz> to tez wina ubuntu pewnie
<Skrzyp> bluetooth + komorka
<Skrzyp> e, nie, mam sida
<jacekowski> system.conf:  <servicehelper>/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper</servicehelper>
<jacekowski> i tu problem
<jacekowski> bo powinno byc bez /usr bo sie zmienilo
<Skrzyp> Nie ma tego w jakiejś ludzkiej formie? Np. doc albo odt albo txt
<Skrzyp> może być nawet tar.gz
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=18155
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: albo link do pdf nwaet: http://www.loria.fr/~lnussbau/files/minidebconfparis2010-debian-ubuntu.pdf
<MintSon> :)
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> dzięki, kklimonda
<MintSon> oki doki idę spać
<MintSon> cześć dawno tyle nie siedziałem przed kompem ":D
<Skrzyp> ojajebie, wget na tym necie zapyla 4kbs
<Skrzyp> a z dojczlandów aptitude tylko 2kbs
<Skrzyp> Szatan: Za ile będzie mirror? :P
<Szatan> Skrzyp: 12 h
<kklimonda> Szatan: co ty masz za internet?
<Szatan> kklimonda: 1 Tb/s
<Skrzyp> Szatan: Dobry...
<kklimonda> erm, Skrzyp ^ ;)
<Skrzyp> Szatan: E... może renegocjujmy tego shella? :P
<Szatan> ale sypie sie pod freebsd
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nie, nie dam
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: Nokia 5200 + bluetooth + fuckin` era za darmo (promocja była)
<kklimonda> ah
<Szatan> Skrzyp: chyba ze kreml
<Skrzyp> i po 100mb zeszło do 2kbs
<Skrzyp> Szatan: a tam? ile masz?
<Skrzyp> na moskwie?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: 100 mbit/s i 200 GB transferu
<malebogia> Witam!
<Szatan> dysk 30 GB
<Szatan> 256 mb ramu
<malebogia> Może ktoś potrafi mi pomóc z dźwiękiem?
<malebogia> a raczej w przypadku jego braku
<Skrzyp> Szatan: tak to ja mam na komórce kolegi :P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-06
<Skrzyp> malebogia: A co się sta'o?
<malebogia> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=17ae60160895871ecec1401e922deb731e5ff18e
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nie jestes godzien na satana666
<Skrzyp> Szatan: Maybe soon
<malebogia> Skrzyp: nie pokazuje sie w ogóle karta w preferencjach no i zero dźwięku
<Dreadlish> woły w moim łóżku
<Dreadlish> tzn. kurde mać zaraz mi lap siadnie
<czesmir> heh
<Caemyr> [01:02:31] <Dreadlish> woły w moim łóżku
<Caemyr> hmmmmm
<Dreadlish> trzeba wymyślić jakiś bardzo zaawansowany routing
<Dreadlish> tylko kurde żeby człowiek wiedział how
<kklimonda> po co?
<malebogia> Skrzyp: No i? Jakieś pomysły?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: bo nie chce mi sie bawić z dmztem i przekierowywaniem portów
<malebogia> Skrzyp: Za chwilę wracam
<Dreadlish> normalnie do dupy
<Dreadlish> trza by walnąć coś żeby poprostu sprawdzała po domenie gdzie ma iść
<kklimonda> routing nie odbywa się na poziomie domen
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> i tu jest pies pogrzebany ;d
<Ciaho> malebogia, jaki masz model płyty głównej?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej jedno jest dobre
<Dreadlish> teraz każdy bootloader załapuje
<malebogia> Gigabyte..
<malebogia> Skrzyp: Na NVIDII 570sli
<malebogia> Srzyp: GA m57sli s4
<malebogia> Skrzyp: wersja 2.0 żeby być dokładnym
<java> hej, zna ktos tu jave?
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<Dreadlish> narazie
<malebogia> Skrzyp: Żyjesz?
<malebogia> Ciaho: ory ale nie popatrzyłem nawet kto do mnie pisze i pisałem do Skrzypa
<malebogia> Ciaho:  Gigabyte GA m57sli s4  wersja 2.0 żeby być dokładnym
<Ciaho> widze
<Ciaho> google nic nie mówi poza tym że powinno działać
<Ciaho> a wcześniej działał dźwięk czy jak?
<qrq> Jakiej używacie przeglądarki?
<malebogia> Ciaho: ja wiem, że powinno. Działało jeszcze kilka godzin temu zanim ja, jako "super-hiper fachowiec" zacząłem grzebać w sterownikach. Teraz jak widać sterownik nie chce się pokazać i karty alsaconf mi nie rozpoznaje
<avalan> alsaconf sie nie uzywa
<malebogia> avalan: Oświeć mnie zatem, bo już szlag mnie trafia
<avalan> zaladuj modul z roznymi opcjami
<avalan> ktoraś zadziała
<malebogia> avalan: OK, tylko pamiętaj, że gadasz z "fachowcem"
<avalan> walcz jak popsułeś
<avalan> ja cię mogę naprowadzić tylko
<malebogia> Proszę
<avalan> nie proś, jutro mam egzamin
<Ciaho> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<avalan> z reszta nawet nie wiem co robiłeś
<Ciaho> może nie wybuchnie
<malebogia> Chciałem, żeby mi w Wine działał dźwięk dobrze a teraz nie działa wcale
<winter> a co zrobiłeś?
<malebogia> Wyrzuciłem pulse, aktualizowałem alsę ze źródeł, itp.
<winter> :-D
<Ciaho> :o
<winter> zainstaluj pulse i reinstaluj alsę
<winter> z repo
<malebogia> już zrobione
<malebogia> Ciaho: FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.35-26-generic/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid argument
<winter> a co jeszcze zrobiłeś?
<avalan> malebogia: po co pulse usuwałeś? :D
<winter> bo napisałeś itp
<malebogia> Jeszcze raz podrzucę alsa info link. Może któryś z was coś wykombinuje
<malebogia> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b3c4fd46510d531c496ed2629c018f61efa7f76d
<malebogia> avalan: Bo wyczytałem na jakimś how-to, że jeśli bezpośrednio przez alsę przekierujesz muzykę to wine w końcu nie ma problemów :(
<Ciaho> jak puścisz przez emulacje oss w pulse to też raczej nie ma
<malebogia> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=46562
<malebogia> ostatni post
<winter> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-729313.html
<winter> tu jest coś
<avalan> malebogia: na przyszłość, nie rusza pulse jeżeli jest zintegrowane z systemem
<malebogia> avalan: dzięki, myślę, że zapamiętam :/
<Ciaho> i po co grzebałeś w alsie?
<winter> PEBKAC
<Ciaho> jak byś tylko pulse wywalił to nic wielkiego by sie raczej nie stało
<malebogia> Najogólniej rzecz biorąc chodziło o zanikanie dźwięku w wine po jakimś czasie np. zmianie planszy tytułowej w gierce
<winter> w tym ci upgrade nie pomoże
<winter> upgrade alsy*
<malebogia> Najwyraźniej w niczym mi nie pomoże
<malebogia> teraz raczej potrzebna mi instalacja na czysto, od nowa
<winter> znasz trochę angielski?>
<winter> jak znasz to poczytaj tego posta którego wrzuciłem
<winter> może być pomocny
<winter> NO WARRANTY
<malebogia> As usual :|
<malebogia> Nikt nie zna sposobu na "czystą instalkę alsy i pulse?
<winter> spróbuj z --purge
<winter> albo dpkg-reconfigure
<winter> tam masz napisane
<winter> chociarz post jest trochę out of date
<Ciaho> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-810976.html
<Ciaho> tu też coś jest
<winter> idę sobie kawkę zrobić
<malebogia> Właśnie wzrok mój padł na ostatni post: "freestyling" - to właśnie chyba trzeba uprawiać w tym przypadku :(
<winter> albo herbatkę
<winter> za dużo tej kawy
<ari-tczew> Debian 6.0 wydany.
<Ciaho> a tam debian
<Ciaho> niezbyt świeże pakiety
<malebogia> wow
<malebogia> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel nie wywalił błędu
<winter> Ciaho: stable
<Ciaho> no
<winter> nizbyt świerze ale za to mega sprawdzone
<Ciaho> niby tak
<Ciaho> ja jednak wole mieć nowe wersje niż jakieś super wytestowane
<Ciaho> więc debian nie dla mnie
<Ciaho> chyba że na serwer
<winter> no masz na myśli desktop
<winter> ale serwer to już inna bjeczka
<malebogia> Ech
<Ciaho> malebogia, i co gra?
<malebogia> ale karty nadal nie widzi. Jakieś pomysły?
<Ciaho> hmm?
<malebogia> sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop &&  /etc/init.d/alsasound start
<malebogia> Shutting down sound driver: /usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1519: No soundcards found...
<malebogia> done
<winter> malebogia: masz wierze i płyty cd?
<winter> wieżę*
<malebogia> tutaj skąd piszę nie
<winter> jak masz to [solved]
<Stirlitz> co wy z tą wiarą
<winter> dysleksję mam
<malebogia> dobrze, że się starasz przynajmniej
<malebogia> anyhow, dlaczego w alsa info nie pokazuje mi się sterownik?
<Ciaho> bo sie nie załadował?
<malebogia> dlaczego?
<malebogia> skoro jest zainstalowany?
<m477> czy wy tez nie myjecie naczyn tylko je oplukujecie?
<Stirlitz> w logach bedzie, dmesg np
<Ciaho> m477, smacznego
<malebogia> Podaj gdzie to odczytam
<m477> ?
<m477> nieumyte naczynie nie zmienia smaku potrawy
<winter> zależy
<Ciaho> jak już na nim coś rośnie to może zmienić
<m477> a co marosnac o.O
<winter> grzyb
<winter> np
<Ciaho> pleśń
<m477> to trip za free ;d
<malebogia> mam zainstalowane linux-alsa-driver-modules-maverick version 2.6.35 generic i linux-headers-alsa-driver-modules-maverick version 2.6.35 generic
<m477> powiedzcie mi jak cos takiego w ormacie exe zajmuje 64kb ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfuierUvx1A
<winter> malebogia: ręcznie to zainstalowałeś?
<m477> czy to korzysta z gotowych bibliotek systemowych?
<malebogia> winter: synapticiem
<winter> to odinstaluj i reinstaluj jądro, potem reboot
<winter> m477: widziałem to demo
<malebogia> mówisz o kernelu, kernelu? nie jakichś popierdółkach?
<winter> ale to nie jest 64k
<m477> winter: jak to dziala?
<m477> jest
<winter> malebogia: kernel i moduły
<m477> pobieralem dzis
<manishe> m477: w asemblerze to jest
<m477> ;d ?
<manishe> wiesz co to wogole ze dales '?'
<m477> w jakim sensie
<malebogia> winter: Proszę Cię - ja jestem zielony w linuksie i przez chwilę mi się wydawało, że coś mogę zrobić...
<m477> jakis program to niby generuje
<manishe> kurwa ja jestem na #ubuntu bo juz zwatpilem:D
<winter> m477: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOKE8vcf9w4 tu masz w hd
<Caemyr> ASM
<manishe> m477: kojarzysz jezyk maszynowy? ze masz w pojedynczym BAJCIE jedna instrukcje, skok, dodawanie, przesuwanie bitow, itp
<manishe> tak?
<m477> winter: na co mi w hd?
<m477> po co w ogole to dales
<winter> malebogia: malebogia jak jesteś zielony to kurwa reinstaluj wszystko i nic nie ruszaj nastepnym razem jeśli nie wiesz co robisz
<manishe> 1000 BAJTOW=1000 instrukcji, w skrocie - jarzysz
<winter> m477: bo w hd ładnie wygląda
<m477> manishe: muzyke tez?
<Stirlitz> i na stos
<m477> winter: w exe jeszcze lepiej
<winter> nie, muzyka musi być w osobnym pliku
<Stirlitz> milicjanci poszli?
<m477> winter: nie jest
<manishe> m477: muzyka tez, generowana jest tak jak kiedys na comodore;f
<Caemyr> m477: http://www.theprodukkt.com/kkrieger
<Caemyr> to zajmuje 96kb
<manishe> Caemyr: gralem w to
<Caemyr> gra fpp
<Caemyr> 3d
<m477> tylko ze tu nie masz 8 czy iles bitow
<Caemyr> zreszta zobacz screeny
<Caemyr> m477: obacz screeny i rozmiar gry
<manishe> to jeszcze nic
<manishe> sa jeszcze konkurencje 8K:)
<Ciaho> malebogia, kompilowałeś alse a nie wiesz jak zreinstalować jajco?
<m477> Caemyr: i?
<m477> tez w asemblerze niby pisane?
<Caemyr> jak widzisz da sie
<m477> ale tak?
<m477> bo animacja a gra tu juz jednak roznica
<malebogia> Ciaho: W  sumie na to wychodzi
<malebogia> winter: już dawno bym to zrobił gdyby nie było mi szkoda ładnie skonfigurowanego systemu ( za wyjątkiem dźwięku:)
<Ciaho> kernel maasz w linux-image jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<Ciaho> dawno na łubuntu nie byłem
<m477> to jezeli da sie w takim pliku 64kb kodowac dzwiek ( 4 minuty ) to czemu nie jest to uzywane zamiast mp3 ktore zajmuje duzo wiecej?
<Stirlitz> m477, to tzw gumowe ucho
<winter> odfpaliłem to na wine
<m477> co?
<winter> kkriegera
<winter> dziaua
<m477> mi nie dziala na wine
<winter> wine --version
<winter> wine-1.3.13
<m477> 1.2.2
<m477> mam
<m477> prosto z repo dzisaj
<m477> Stirlitz: o co chodzi?
<winter> a o so chozi??//
<m477> z tym gumowym uchem
<winter> malebogia: to zbackupuj /home, reinstaluj , zbackupuj świerze home i skopuj stare w miejsce świerzego
<winter> albo walić to
<m477> kto to pisal ze to jest w asemblerze niby na pisane
<m477> ?
<m477> bo nie ma racji
<malebogia> winterchyba tak właśnie zrobię
<Dawidek>  slyszal ktos opinie o koszulkach z allegro?
<m477> slyszalem ze da sie je nosic
<m477> ale to tylko pogloski
<Dawidek> a slyszales o tym ze podobno da sie je prac?!
<Dawidek> to skandal.
<m477> no cos ty
<Dawidek> no!
<malebogia> winter: teraz akurat ostatnie rozpaczliwe próby-wywalam wszystko co ma związem z dźwiękiem i spróbuję na nowo zainstalować a jak nie to kij z tym
 * m477 walczy z sennoscia
<Ciaho> btw. /home to najlepiej mieć na osobnej partycji
<m477> koniec swiata,slon rucha zyrafe. zyrafa sie odwraca patrzy i pyta stlonia: czemu ruchasz w kondonie jak jutro koniec swiata?- a slon: to nie kondon tylko wąż mi loda robi
<Caemyr> gut
<malebogia> Ciaho: mam
<Ciaho> ta gierka co ma 64k ma za duże wymagania
<Ciaho> :(
<malebogia> No dobra
<m477> 96
<malebogia> Reebot
<malebogia> Do przeczytania
<Ciaho> dobra ide do spania, dobranoc
<Galahad> doobry hehe :)
<Matan[M]> bry
<Ciaho> bry
<Matan[M]> http://osnews.pl/debian-6-0-squeeze-wydany/
<Matan[M]> 31,3gb debiana na 8dvd :O znowu nie mam jak ściągnąć :/
<shorti> Matan[M]: a myślaleś o debianie w wersji netinstall??
<shorti> witam wszystkich :)
<Matan[M]> Shibumi: i przy moim necie max 30kb/s a po limicie 2gb 3kb/s ;P
<shorti> Matan[M]: no niefajnie :/
<gjm> re
<Skrzyp> Zieew!
<Skrzyp> Łał, wreszcie wstałem przed 12! Super...
<Skrzyp> Hm... Jeżelii Debian 6.0 został stable, to sid jest teraz testingiem?
<Naxos> wczoraj byly dobre repozytoria a dzis W: Conflicting distribution: http://www.debian-multimedia.org lenny Release (expected lenny but got squeeze)
<Naxos> co to znaczy?
<Skrzyp> Naxos: bo 8.0 wydany, to wszyscy muszą lecieć do swoich sources.list
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: sid zawsze będzie sidem
<Skrzyp> ale już nie unstablem
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: dalej unstablem
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: testing był zamrożony
<Skrzyp> ???
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: wczoraj zrobiono jego oficjalnego snapshota, i dano mu nazwę stable
<Skrzyp> Jak był zamrożony, jak go teraz wydali?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no bo testing jest mrożony na parę miesięcy przed wydaniem by móc naprawiać błędy ostatnie
<Skrzyp> No... to teraz logiczne, że sid jest testingie,
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie - do testing będą spływać paczki z sid, jak kiedyś.
<kklimonda> (czyli z tygodniowym opóźnieniem, o ile nie mają błędów RC)
<Skrzyp> Ahm.
<kklimonda> ale nie będzie zmiany nazwy sid->testing ani nic takiego
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> elo
<Skrzyp> hej Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: o
<Dreadlish>  /
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ktoś mi neta zmula i to nie jestem ja
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ja też nie
<Skrzyp> Może siostra?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie, siostra poszła do kościoła właśnie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: To może rydzyk ci na łąćzu siedzi? :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nope.
<Dreadlish> netstat na deadzie nawet fajnie sie prezentuje
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:36293     199.89.233.72.:www-http TIME_WAIT
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.:tr-rsrb-port 178.182.192.186.n:35484 ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:38994     holmes.freenode.ne:6667 ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:55102     barjavel.freenode.:6667 ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:53128     s64.linuxpl.com:mysql   ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:51263     ip-91-214-237-:gadugadu ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      1 192.168.1.128:58415     hit-nxdomain.opend:6667 SYN_SENT
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:42267     kornbluth.freenode:6667 ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.128:ssh       192.168.1.12:37961      ESTABLISHED
<Dreadlish> bo widze kto do kogo sie przypiepsza ;d
<Dreadlish> freenody - monter, koyot i chyba tyle
<Dreadlish> drugi dziwny wpis = damn3d
<Dreadlish> adres docelowy 192.168.1.12 - ja
<Dreadlish> hit-nxdomain.opendns.org - sama nazwa wskazuje
<Dreadlish> wpis z :gadugadu - koyot
<Dreadlish> no i wszystko pod kontrolą
<Dreadlish> jedyne co mi by sie przydało to stałe ip
<Dreadlish> albo drugie łącze ze stałym ip ;d
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: tak na przyszłość jeśli łaska, dawaj logi na wklej.org
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: ok. i tak kklimondy nie ma ani żadnego opa
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: ale śmiecisz
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: poza tym nie rozjeżdża ci to okna i nie musisz tego czytać
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<jacekowski> o ladnie
<jacekowski> tutaj nawet publiczne ip po tym wifi daja
<Dreadlish> xD
<qrq> Moon Os ma takie same wymagania jak ubuntu?
<dKc> jak sie w vimie zapisywalo ustawienia "na stałe"?
<qrq> Gee :D
<julek> w .vimrc?
<jacekowski> dKc: same sie zapisuja
<dKc> jacekowski: nie
<dKc> w katalogu glownym mam tylko .vim i .viminfo
<dKc> z czego .vim to katalog
<jacekowski> ahh
<jacekowski> w vimie
<jacekowski> nie w winie
<jacekowski> 64 bytes from jacekowski.org (94.23.16.81): icmp_seq=7 ttl=60 time=5.16 ms
<jacekowski> btw. jakie ladne pingi tu sa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<dKc> :P
<dKc> inien byc w katalogu domowym?
<dKc> .vimrc pow*
<qrq> Ktoś mi powie może jakie wymagania ma e17?
<Dreadlish> żadne
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Jak to?
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> elo
<Galahad> oo powstawali
<Dreadlish> no
<Quintasan> Kiedyś trzeba
<Naxos> czy w debian jest jakis podobny program do Centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Naxos: Synaptic, trochę podobny.
<TheNumb> Ale nie aż tak.
<Naxos> a to wiem
<TheNumb> Naxos: apt-cache i apt-get gryzie? :P
<Quintasan> Nie ma czegoś takiego
<Quintasan> Przynajmniej nic mi nie wiadomo o takim wynalazku
<TheNumb> USC to badziew :P
<Dreadlish> wat?
<TheNumb> Ubuntu Software Center
<Dreadlish> a co to jest ubuntu software center? za mojej kadencji takiego syfu nie było
<Quintasan> A kiedy Ty miałeś jakąkolwiek kadencję Dreadlish?
<Quintasan> :P
<Dreadlish> no to poprawka
<Dreadlish> kiedy ja używałem ubu ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a teraz używasz windowsa, wstyd :P
<Dreadlish> jeszcze czego...
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jak chcesz sie dowartościować to powiedz to swojej mamie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a tacie też mogę?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a nawet babci
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: dobra, idę zaadzwonić do babci.
 * TheNumb znikł
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: Debian Software Center lepszy ;A
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: a gdzie to w debianie je? :D
<Quintasan> >implikowanie że coś takiego w ogóle istnieje
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: jak se ściągnies to będzie
<Matan[M]> sudo apt-get install software-center
<Dreadlish> apt-get: command not found :D
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: to se pacmanem ściągnij
<Dreadlish> wydali squiza jako stable? :D
<Matan[M]> ta
<qrq> Kiedy ubuntu ma zamiar zrezygnować z obecnej hierarchi pilków?
<qrq> hierarchii :D
<Quintasan> eeeee
<Quintasan> jak mogą z niej zrezygnować?
<Quintasan> przecież to cholerny linux i wszystko się pod / musi znajdować
<qrq> Dla desktop userów to conajmniej niewygodne
<Quintasan> CO tutaj jest niewygodne?
<qrq> Brak przejrzystości :)
<qrq> Fucking dyslexia :D
<Quintasan> LOL
<qrq> A ubuntu niestety zmierza w  kierunku desktop userów :D
<qrq> Wystarczy popatrzeć na pomysł z zastąpieniem gnome przez unity
<Quintasan> Przecież to bardzo dobre posunięcie
<Guest36120> Niemoge odnalezc sie w launchpadzie. Czy ktos moze mi podac link do daily builds gnome shell-a?
<Quintasan> Kod GTK jest tak nędzny że można sobie tylko oczy wydłubać widelcem
<qrq> Dlaczego bardzo dobre?
<Quintasan> qrq: Widać również że chyba nie wiesz jak wygląda struktura plików w Linuxie bo chyba nie powiesz mi że Windows ma bardziej przejrzysty
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Oczywiście że nie
<qrq> Napisałem przecież
<qrq> Że dla desktop usera nie jest przejrzysty
<Quintasan> Nikt do tej pory nie narzekał na strutkurę dlatego że jest cholernie porządna?
<qrq> Niekoniecznie trzeba ją zmieniać
<Quintasan> Nie wiem skąd wniosek, że nie jest przejrzysta
<qrq> Wystarczyłaby opcja by przełączać typ struktur
<Quintasan> qrq: O czym Ty do cholery gadasz?
<qrq> Coś a rodzaju aliasów
<qrq> W rodzaju aliasów
<Quintasan> Ale po cholerę
<qrq> :)
<Quintasan> Podaj mi jeden przykład bo ja nie wiem co Ty właściwie chcesz zmienić w uporządkowanym sposobie układania plików
<qrq> Np
<qrq> Żeby pliki systemowe były w ogólnym katalogu system
<Skrzyp> qrq: się syf zrobi
<qrq> A w środku katalogi z bibliotekami
<qrq> Itd
<Skrzyp> system to system, to user ma wydzielone poletko
<Skrzyp> qrq: C:\Windows> _ ?
<Dreadlish> masz pliki usera w /home
<Dreadlish> reszta idzie w /
<Dreadlish> programy usera w /usr
<Dreadlish> w /var masz duże śmiecie
<qrq> Ok ok :)
<Quintasan> qrq: Zdajesz sobie sprawę że nic nie zmieniłeś i tylko pokazałeś ze nie wiesz jak to jest zogranizowane?
<Dreadlish> to jset bardziej uporządkowane niż moje biurko :D
<Skrzyp> w /opt/ masz jeszcze ubbe śmiecie
<Dreadlish> masz bloby
<Dreadlish> w /opt
<qrq> Ale ja chciałbym mieć możliwość zmiany hierarchii :)
<Quintasan> qrq: To co zaproponowałeś to przeniesienie /lib/ do /sys
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: a po co?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tabfail
<Dreadlish> qrq: a po co?
<Dreadlish> jak zaczniesz w FHSie mieszać to potem wszystko sie spieprzy
<qrq> Bo lubię eksperymenty :)
<qrq> Dobra
<qrq> Nevermind
<Quintasan> Ta? To idź i sobie przenieś
<Quintasan> Życzymy powodzenia w zmienianiu czegoś co działa niezawodnie od diabli wiedzą ilu lat
<qrq> Chyba nawet znalazłem taką dystrybucję
<Dreadlish> qrq: to podaj nazwe
<qrq> Moon OS
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Grasz?
<Skrzyp> qrq: LOL !!! :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: akuratnie to czekam aż sie padaka odpali, wiec moge
<qrq> :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no to szybko, boe się zeszli
<Quintasan> Przecież oni tam symlinków używają
<Dreadlish> qrq: to jest normalne distro na ubuntu
<qrq> Wiem
<Dreadlish> i to jest przecież zagłąda ludzkości co tam wyprawiają
<Dreadlish> kurde cały system wrzucić do /sys a /sys gdzie? :D
<qrq> W Moon Osie? :D
<Quintasan> qrq: Oni tam symlinki porobili tylko
<Quintasan> Nic nie jest zmienione
<qrq> symlinki czyli tak jakby aliasy?
<qrq> A
<qrq> Symbolic link :D
<qrq> O to mi właśnie chodziło
<qrq> Od początku
<qrq> Jizas
<qrq> :D
<Quintasan> łał
<Quintasan> czyli skomplikować sobie życie dodatkowo?
<Dreadlish> jestem spowrotem
<Dreadlish> ale nie mam utfa tu :D
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<jacekowski> dobrze czulem ze windows bedzie grozny
<jacekowski> tutaj jak koles opowiadajac o mobilnym qt zapytal kto ma n900 kupa ludzi sie zglosila
<jacekowski> na pytanie o iphone odpowiedziala jedna osoba
<Dreadlish> heh
<Quintasan> kklimonda: trochę krótkie te wasze artykuły
<Quintasan> jacekowski: To chyba dobrze.
<jacekowski> co jest po karmicu?
<Dreadlish> ja sie zastanawiam jakibytose telefon kupiææc
<Dreadlish> juz moje e51 sie robi przedpotopowe
<jacekowski> N9 jak wyjdzie
<Dreadlish> ale ja nie chce telefonu za >700z³
<Dreadlish> zl*
<Dreadlish> bez przesadyzmu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jakie artykuły? ja tylko zaproponowałem zmianę jakijś tam części
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> czym mozna sie pobawic na openbsd ;d
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: dopiero wszedłem na kanał i nie wiem co było wcześniej, ale się domyślam o czym gadaliście
<Dreadlish> no ja tez nie wiem
<Dreadlish> o jakichs artykulach gadaja
<Dreadlish> co nie wiem ocb
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: wrzuciłem na paste.ubuntu.com to co ja napisałem i twoją wersję. Quintasan: to są 2 te same 2 arty, tylko inaczej sformułowane
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zresztą swoją wersję sam wrzuciłeś
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Dziękuję za miłą grę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: me too
<Dreadlish> ide coś zjesc
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: me too :P
<Quintasan> hmhmmhhm
<Quintasan> ari-tczew, kklimonda: Dobra, trzeba to wydłużyć, jak zjem obiad to się tym zajmę
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ja bede na IRCu chyba dopiero wieczorem
<ari-tczew> jakby co
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> żołądek zatkał się wodą z kluskami
<ari-tczew> teraz przechodze na xp, musze prezentacje zrobić w powerpoincie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: mój się zatkał kanapkami z serem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> bedzie drugie
<Dreadlish> bo reszta rodziny przylazłą
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: chcesz telefon? Dla ciebie tylko i wyłącznie n810/n900
<Skrzyp> Te tele łykną każdy OS: ArchMobile, Gentoo, Ubuntu Mobile, Maemo, MeeGo, WM, Android, Symbian...
<Caemyr> a DOS tez?
<TheNumb> Caemyr: może freedosa.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem, nie znam się.
<Skrzyp> Tak, ale jak z FreeDOSa zadzwonisz? :P
<Caemyr> Skrzyp: call
<Caemyr> :P
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: emacsem przez sendmail?
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: :P
<Skrzyp> Chyba sedndtmf
<Skrzyp> *send
 * TheNumb znika próbować GNOME3 LiveCD.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Co to k..a ma być? Wchodzę na hedgewars.tk, a tu... zresztą sam zobacz
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: poczekaj chwile
<Caemyr> Skrzyp: forum?
<Dreadlish> ok
<Skrzyp> ano
<Dreadlish> za chwile bedzie działać
<Skrzyp> Caemyr: O Hedgewars
<Skrzyp> Taka jedbanka w stylu Wormsów
<Dreadlish> tylko sie rekordy zupdatują ...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Grasz?
<Dreadlish> w gh3
<Skrzyp> ;P
<Caemyr> wiem kurwa co to HedgeWars
<Caemyr> [13:18:35] <Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Co to k..a ma być? Wchodzę na hedgewars.tk, a tu... zresztą sam zobacz
<Caemyr> wchodzisz a tu forum
<Skrzyp> Caemyr: A mi wyskakiwało jakieś okienko od routera
<Caemyr> lol
<firemark> Skrzyp: lol
<Skrzyp> Jebany chromoim
<Skrzyp> Biorę midori
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Dreadlish> czyzby sie dmz zjebał?
<Skrzyp> Tylko 1mb
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: DMZ?
<TheNumb> yayebie
<Nerihsa> demilitary zone
<TheNumb> Niedopracowane to gnome...
<TheNumb> gnome3 w sensie.
<Nerihsa> inne gnome tez
<Caemyr> ROFL
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: XFCE "rżondzi"
<TheNumb> Jeszcze trochę pracy ich czeka.
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: KDE 3.5 rzondzi.
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: ano
<Dreadlish> kto coś zjebał
<Skrzyp> Ale to już przeżytek
<Skrzyp> Teraz jest tydzień jebania-się-całego-świata-itd
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<Dreadlish> dead.is-a-geek.org
<Dreadlish> działa
<Skrzyp> a hedgewars.tk? Się jebie
<Nerihsa> a to onanista jeden
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Skrzyp> Przynajmniej w moim zakichanm chrumchrumium
<Skrzyp> Zobaczę w midori, nie peniaj
<TheNumb> mi hedgewars działa ;x
<Dreadlish> reboot rutra
<Witek> witam instalowac ubuntu na jednej partycji czy dzielic? czy jak cedzie mial "/boot","/","swap" i "/home" to bedzie szybsz bardziej stabilny?
<kklimonda> nie
<Dreadlish> działa?
<Witek> to dlaczego jobi sie ten podzial?
<TheNumb> Witek: dla checy.
<TheNumb> fuck
<TheNumb> hecy*
<TheNumb> Internet odmóżdża.
<Caemyr> braains
<TheNumb> Caemyr: no brains
<Witek> wiec nie robic podzialu?
<kklimonda> Witek: na desktopie, im mniej podziałów zrobisz, tym lepiej.
<TheNumb> Witek: chyba że stawiasz parę Dystrybucji na raz...
<TheNumb> wtedy osobne /boot
<Witek> dzieki
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ciećku działa?
<Witek> a jaki system plikow dla jednej partycji 500 GB
<Enlik> No i swap musi byc na osobnej
<TheNumb> Witek: zrób sobie ext4...
<Enlik> (musi nie musi, robi się tak)
<TheNumb> Enlik: chyba, że swap jako plik :>
<Enlik> Nom
<Enlik> Ale wtedy standardowa hibernacja nie działa
<Witek> to zronie mu swap
<kklimonda> hibernacja i tak mało kiedy działa
<kklimonda> w 11.04 będzie pewnie wyłączona w interfejsie
<Enlik> To swoją drogą ;]
<Enlik> kklimonda: poważnie?
<kklimonda> mhm
<Witek> mi dzialala juz kiedys mialem ubuntu
<kklimonda> tzn. decyzji ostatecznej jeszcze nie ma, ale wszystko wskazuje, że defaultowo będą opcje hibernacji pochowane.
<Enlik> Hmm, jeśli jest jakaś grupa sprzętu, na ktorej dziala (glownie karta graf), to dla tej konf mozna by chociaz zostawic
<Enlik> Ech, XXI wiek i takie z tym zacofanie, ale coz... (u mnie tez z tym niezbyt)
<kklimonda> Enlik: no niestety nie da się nawet stwierdzić, że jak intel, to hibernacja będzie dzialać.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: na !skrzyp działa bez formatowania, a na hedgewars.tk nadal protected object
<Enlik> No chyba że tak...
<kklimonda> no niestety zacofanie w tej (i nie tylko) kwestii straszne.
<kklimonda> Enlik: włączenie hibernacji to będzie kwestia wyedytowania jednego pliku, ale to ma nie być wspierane.
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> co to sie zrypało
<Dreadlish> a jeszcze działało
<Enlik> Decyzja całkiem odważna, ale skoro jest jak jest, może to i lepiej
<Enlik> Niemniej myślałem, że przez GUI (niekoniecznie na wierzchu), skoro zdarza się, ,że jednak zdarza się, że to działa i ktoś mógłby chcieć sobie wypróbować
<Enlik> Oj, po rusku trochę wyszło
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> co to kurwa ma być
<Enlik> >> O jacie, co to motyla noga ma być!
<bt4> Dreadlish, http://zryte.pl/9/japierdole
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: akuratnie w tym momencie nie
<TheNumb> bt4: dalej śmigasz na bt4?
<Dreadlish> miałem napisać "fejspalm na całej linii z okazji mojego posranego isp"?
<bt4> TheNumb, nie 10.10 aktualnie
<bt4> TheNumb, diabelstwo to takie było hehe
<TheNumb> Ja sobie muszę ściągną bt4-r2 bo nie chcę mieć cały czas odpalonego pgsql :P
<TheNumb> A metasploit tego wymaga :<
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jesteś?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ano
<bt4> TheNumb, ja mam r2 bo kiedys ostatnio mi sie grub wysypał eror 17 a nie miałem nic innego
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co ci pokazuje dig hedgewars.tk?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: wiesz ze moj windows wchodzi po sekundzie? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: mój dochodzi po sekundzie ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: sam zobacz http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/1669/windowsx.png :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: zsh: command not found: dig
<Skrzyp> hehe
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: dnsutils
<Skrzyp> oja... trzeba całe avahi wywalić
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: dobre
<Skrzyp> i tak win sux lepszy :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: muszę ssać 4mb, na moim necie diga dostaniesz za ok. godzinę :P
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> eej
<Dreadlish> jak sie czyści cache dnsowe? :D
 * bikstopa oduczyl sie palic o.O
<bikstopa> tydzien nie palilem przez grype, teraz wyszedlem zapalic na balkon i po 1 buchu sie pozygalem :D
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Skrzyp> bikstopa: palenie zabija :P
<Skrzyp> Kurde, mam taki trochę... drobny problem
<Enlik> bikstopa: no i na zdrowie Ci to wychodzi.
<Skrzyp> Mam fortunki w /usr/share/games/fortunes/
<Skrzyp> I w konsoli mi się ładnie wyświetlają
<Skrzyp> Ale gdizkeolwiek indziej mi kraczą
<Skrzyp> Np na wygaszaczu
<Skrzyp> i chcę je tak przekowertować
<Skrzyp> żeby wszystkie polskie znaki były bezogonkowe
<Enlik> To potraktuj je iconvem przy wygaszaczujesli sie da
<Skrzyp> Enlik: a iconv wyogonkować potrafi?
<Enlik> A to prosto,sed lub tr
<Enlik> iconv potrafi zmienić kodowanie
 * Enlik taki pro, na Fluksboksie
 * Skrzyp też pro, na Openboxie :P
<Enlik> Openbox jest bloated, ma XML! :)
<Skrzyp> Enlik: napiszesz mi seda na zmianę ąćęłńóśżź na acelnoszz we wszystkich plikach w /usr/share/games/fortunes/* bez rozszerzeń?
<Skrzyp> bo np .u8 to są kontrolne i nie mogą być zmieniane
<Enlik> Skrzyp: echo jaźń | tr 'ąęść' 'aesc'
<Enlik> O,nie działa
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: działa ?
<Enlik>  echo prąd |sed 'y/ąęść/aesc/'
<Enlik> Zrób na tej podstawie
<Enlik> (Jak Perlem, też jest y//)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wyskakuje mi pobieranie.. folderu 'tmp'
<Skrzyp> Ja jużź pierdolę
<bikstopa> Enlik: zdrowo sie pozygalem :D
<Enlik> ;-)
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no, lol
<bikstopa> lol
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> odpalam firefoxa
<Dreadlish> bo coś mnie trafi
<Dreadlish> ip jest dobre
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba cache dns wyczyścić :D
<Dreadlish> bo u mnie już zasranego srajboksa pokazuje
<Enlik> Dreadlish: /etc/init.d/nscd restart - podobno... jeśli masz
<Dreadlish> niet
<Dreadlish> omg ...
<Enlik> Hm, a tu wylaczony
<Dreadlish> REBOOT I NIE MA KIJA WE WSI
<Enlik> Ano, najlepiej
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> sie rebootuje
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i wszystkich procesy szlag trafił
<Dreadlish> wiedziałem że czegoś nie włączyłem
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> co można robić na openbsd
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> ktoś się zorientował ;d
<PushUpek> pomyślmy, możesz sobie przejrzeć kod dodany przez fbi albo nsa ;D
<Skrzyp> Kur*a
<Skrzyp> jebane znc
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: reboot deada
<Dreadlish> nie znc
<Skrzyp> znosi mnie na kanały, na których nie siedzę ok kilku lat
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: znc musiałem ręcznie odpalać
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> moge go dodać do rc.local
<Dreadlish> żeby odpalał sie z twoimi prawami
<Skrzyp> ok
<Skrzyp> Kurdeeeee...
<Dreadlish> dalej nie działa?
<Skrzyp> Wychodzę z tych jebanych kanaów, a ten mnie, hop, wraca
<Dreadlish> =.=
<termi> ktos ma na stanie jakiegos lapka zloma toshibe satelite
<Dreadlish> złoma? nie
<termi> ?
<termi> konkretnie potrzebuej ta tasiemke (czy jak to sie zwie
<termi> laczaca touchpad z plyta glowna
<Skrzyp> termi: a po kij ci taczpad?
<PushUpek> a ja bym potrzebował końcówkę do łączenia głośniczków z płytą główną
<termi> Skrzyp: dla zonki
<termi> poza tym lubie jak wszytko dziala
<termi> a nie ze cos nie dziala
<Skrzyp> termi: anochybażetak
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: zrób wpisa.
<Skrzyp> office: pc speaker weź :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: gdzie?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: na blogu bo mi sie nudzi :D
<Dreadlish> czy ci nie dochodzi?
<Skrzyp> A chce mi sie?
<Dreadlish> hmm - nie?
<termi> w ogole zeby robic przy tych kabelka tasiemkach w lapku to trzeba miec raczki jak panienka
<Skrzyp> A ja nie wiem, czy mi się chce czy nie
<Skrzyp> :P
<termi> a najlepsze rokrecilem wszytko skrecilem spowrotem a tu dwie srubki zostaly :D:D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nadal ten rypany folder
<Dreadlish> a dreadlish.co.cc działa?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: kwery
<Szycha> termi, jak Ci srubki zostaja to dobrze, gorzej jakby Ci brakowalo.
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> fajna komenda amsg ;d
<foreste> moge pisac jednoxzesnie na wielu kanalach ;d
<aimer> witam, posiadam ubuntu desktop, karta dźwiękowa zintegrowana ac'97, po restarcie komputera nie mam dźwięku, w alsamixer wszystko ok, wczym szukać przyczyny?
<monter> siema
<Quintasan> cześć
<monter> polecacie jakiś zdalny pulpit pod debiana chodzi mi o serwer ;)
<Caemyr> aimer: a probowales ponownego restartu?
<aimer> tak, juz ok, nie pomyslalem, wtyczka byla niedocisnieta :), dzieki
<winter> monter: vnc?
<monter> winter: zapomnialem dodać, że oprócz vnc. Bo przez vnc mam czarny ekran ;)
<winter> to coś źle robisz
<monter> nie, czytalem że coś z podzespolami jest, i żeby zmienić zdalny pulpit
<winter> zawsze możesz używać ssh X11 forwardingu
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: Grasz?
<Nerihsa> Skrzyp: niet
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: łaj?
<Nerihsa> zajety jestem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: grasz?
<monter> nie x11 odpada
<Skrzyp> monter: grasz?
<monter> Skrzyp: w co ?
<Skrzyp> w hedgewars
<Monter> może potem, naarzie musze coś zrobić ;)
<Dreadlish> wróciłem
<Monter> witaj Dreadlish :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: grasz?
<jacekowski> Monter: NX
<jacekowski> winter: VNC obsysa jak malo
<jacekowski> NX jest obecnie najlepsze
<Skrzyp> nie znam
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g nomachine kurwa
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Ogień przyjazni powolny, lecz trwały; Ogień miłości wielki, lecz ...: <http://jestesmoimprzyjacielem.bloog.pl/kat,216634,index.html>
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g nomachine
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: NoMachine NX - Desktop Virtualization and Remote Access Management ...: <http://www.nomachine.com/>
<jacekowski> to
<Monter> jacekowski: dzieki, narazie muszę uporać się z problemem repa, bo wysakuje mi cały czas: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Skrzyp> bo się deb zaktualizował ?
<jacekowski> to masz zle ustawienia
<jacekowski> jakies dziwne pewnie cos masz
<Monter> ?
<jacekowski> w /etc/apt/sources.list
<jacekowski> co jest po karmicu?
<Monter> gdy co kolwiek wklepie do sources.list to wywala
<Monter> probowalem dawac jaką kolwiek paczke, to tak wywala
<jacekowski> a jaki blad przy sciaganiu dokladnie
<Monter> nie mogę updatnac
<Enlik> jacekowski: lucid
<Monter> czekaj wsadze np: deb http://ftp.pl.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
<TheNumb> Monter: do ubuntu? o.O
<Monter> http://80.54.33.15/putty.bmp
<Monter> TheNumb: nie do debiana
<Monter> jacekowski: masz link @ip
<TheNumb> Monter: nie ma to jak ss w bmp
<Monter> sorki to na szybko  ;]
<Monter> 3mb to nie dużo :P
<TheNumb> Debian to dziadek...
<Ciaho> do jpg za długo by sie kompresował? :D
<Monter> o bozee..
<TheNumb> Monter: wolno idzie u mnie bo jeszcze torrenta ssam.
<jacekowski> Monter: bo masz adres do dupy
<jacekowski> ftp://
<Dreadlish> bmp smierdzi
<Monter> http://80.54.33.15/putty.jpg
<Monter> proszę ;)
<Monter> troche ucielo ale mysle ze ujdzie ;p
<TheNumb> Monter: zobacz jakie masz urle wpisane...
<TheNumb> ;]
<Monter> pisalem już wam: deb http://ftp.pl.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
<TheNumb> Monter: albo masz zjebany routing
<jacekowski> no to mowilem ze do dupy
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> taki adres nie istnieje
<TheNumb> Ups, do pupy
<jacekowski> ftp:// ma sie zaczynac adres
<Monter> ale to z kadym mi tak robi ; p
<jacekowski> albo uzyj globalnych mirrorow
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jak nie istnieje? U mnie działa ;]
<Enlik> Dziwne
<Enlik> Ten plik .bmp mi sie (w Operze) ładuje od dołu
<jacekowski> Enlik: no mi tez
<jacekowski> Enlik: taki bmp
<Enlik> Hm
<Monter> To co radzicie ?  :)
<jacekowski> siasc i plakac
<jacekowski> i odpalic google
<Monter> to już przerabiałem
<Monter> dzięki, stary :P
<TheNumb> Monter: a weź lynxem zobacz czy da się otworzyć ten adres...
<Monter> TheNumb: żeby to coś, to miało ;)
<Enlik> Piszą coś o proxy i że jak sie da (ale to dla ubuntu) sudo -i, potem polecenie, to działa
<TheNumb> Monter: telnet ftp.pl.debian.org 80
<Enlik> Monter: masz to w najnowszym stabilnym debku czy gdzie?
<Monter> telnet: could not resolve ftp.pl.debian.org/80: Name or service not known
<Monter> Enlik: ale co ?
<jacekowski> a pokaz /etc/resolv.conf
<Enlik> O, toName or service not known → o, to moze inny blad
<Enlik> Monter: jaka dystrybucja?
<Monter> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Monter> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Monter> Enlik: debian..
<TheNumb> Monter: e, zobaczę czy u mnie na serwerze się zaktualizuje.
<Enlik> Monter: nowy stabilny?
<Enlik> Pytam z ciekawosci, bo jesli to blad - w co watpie, bo widac cos masz z dnsami - to cienko
<Monter> Enlik: nie mam pojecia, kolega mi dał żeby mu pomgół skompilować cosik, i teraz zatrzymałem sie na tym
<Enlik> O, ok
<TheNumb> Monter: z francji chyca, tylko z niemiec jakos nie może nawet otworzyć strony.
<jacekowski> Monter: cos wiecej tam jest?
<jacekowski> Monter: czy tylko to?
<Monter> jacekowski: tzn. gdzie ?
<jacekowski> Monter: w tym resolv.conf
<Enlik> resolv.conf
<Monter> jacekowski:tak tylko to
<jacekowski> to dopisz
<jacekowski> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<TheNumb> x)
<Monter> jacekowski: masz u mnie browara  ; p
<TheNumb> Co to za serwer bez skonfigurowanego resolva? o.O
<Monter> Zebym ja to wiedział ;P
<Enlik> Bezpieczny, uzywa tylko ipków!
<Monter> wreszcie go upgradne ; p
<Dreadlish> nameserver 8.8.8.8 <facepalm>
<Dreadlish> tosz to google cie bedzie inwigilować
<DaZ> niektórzy lubią
<DaZ> Dreadlish: toż.
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> DaZ: może i toż ;p
<Skrzyp> Dobra, pytanie za 100 pkt.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: mała szansa, że google ciebie jako ciebie będzie inwigilować.
<Dreadlish> :D
<DaZ> ale zawsze jakaś
<Dreadlish> mam czasem swoje paranoje
<Skrzyp> Jwst możliwość instalacji FreeDOS na dysku razem z Debianem?
<DaZ> jak sie uprzesz
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Skrzyp> Żeby go doinstalować ZA debianem
<Dreadlish> zmniejszyć partycję
<firemark> Skrzyp: a czemu nie?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: jak tam fosdem?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: coś ciekawego?
<firemark> Skrzyp: tylko instalacja freedos jest idiotyczna
<DaZ> ale gdyby ich naszło na inwigilowanie mnie jako mnie to wtedy by mieli jeszcze łatwiej! [;
<firemark> Skrzyp: brak obsługi usb go dyskryminuje
<Skrzyp> firemark: mam specjalnie na to wydzxielonego FATa
<Skrzyp> firemark: kij mnie to, mam mysz na ps2
<Skrzyp> a ster usb też jest :P
<firemark> a ja nie :<
<firemark> Skrzyp: NIE MA
<kklimonda> DaZ: google i tak wie o tobie wszystko ;)
<firemark> bo to jeden z postulatów freedosa
<Skrzyp> kwestia bootu mnieobchodzi
<TheNumb> firemark: NIE KRZYCZ
<DaZ> jeszcze nie wszystko
<firemark> TheNumb: A CZEMU NIE MOGĘ KRZYCZEĆ
<DaZ> chociaż niestety zatrważająco dużo >:
<TheNumb> firemark: BO PONIEWAÅ» NIE I ZABRANIAM
<firemark> ok.
<TheNumb> :3
<Skrzyp> fdos obsługuje fat32 czy fat16?
<firemark> 32 chyba też
<Dreadlish> i to i to
<firemark> ale ntfs już chyba nie
<Skrzyp> i jak będzie z bootem? nie zryje mi mbr'a?
<Dreadlish> jak ustawisz bootloader to nie
<firemark> Skrzyp: na wypadek przygotuj sobie płytę
<Skrzyp> firemark: ano
<firemark> bo instalowałem
<Skrzyp> przezorny zawsze zabezpieczony
<Enlik> kklimonda: po co mu dawać jeszcze więcej
<firemark> freedosa i nie pamietam bymz bootloaderem mialbym problem
<kklimonda> ej, orientuje się ktoś ile kosztuje 100MB tansferu w jakimś prepaidzie (ale dla telefonu, a nie jako "modem")
<firemark> kklimonda: hm, nie tak drogo
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: era
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: może być era
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: za 9zł masz unlimited transfer
<Skrzyp> miesiecznie
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: unlimited?
<Dreadlish> ale po 100mb masz transfer 3kb/s
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> albo w play 1GB 15zł
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: tzn. po ilu MB przycinają? ;)
<Skrzyp> jednorazowo
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nom
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: 3kb/s? toż to luksus
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: w playu nie tną, w erze po 100mb
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ja 3kb/s wyciągam właśnie na działce ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: ja mam 3kbs na KOMPIE :)
<kklimonda> a tylko tam mi więcej niż 100MB potrzebne będzie
<Skrzyp> teraz, właśnie z tej ery
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no ja też na kompie, przez telefon ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: 9zł era nielimitowany
<Skrzyp> dobra, idę parzyć płytkę
<Skrzyp> czyli co, pendrajwa nie obsłży freedos?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: mieszkasz w jakiejś puszczy?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: kto wie - freedos nieźle się rozwinął ;)
<Skrzyp> będe musiał ręcznie wgrywać skoki na fata
<firemark> kklimonda: nie obsłuży
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: nie, w krakowie, ale siedze u babci na zlomie z piwnicy bez netu
<Skrzyp> a deby kopiuje recznie przez jej lapka
<Skrzyp> mniejsze sciagam
<kklimonda> kurde, pro mam baterię w laptopie
<kklimonda> na głupie 1:40 mi nie starczy
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: chartkor
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: prądzik?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie ma w pociągu, to nie intercity :/
<Skrzyp> wiecie co? Ja ściągam tego freedosa tylko po to, żeby sobie płynnie w DSJ poskakać :P
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: a dosbox?
<Skrzyp> bo na qemu, vboxie i dosboxie i dosemu TNIE
<TheNumb> Deluks Skiś Lump
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: tnie jak surwysyn <za przeproszeniem>
<kklimonda> a i tak dopłaciłem 10zł by 1. klasą jechać, bo w drugiej jak zwykle bym nie miał gdzie usiąść, a nie spałem całą nocy.. bym się zza^Wpozbawił życia łyżką ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: co ty masz za sprzęt, że ci tnie dsj w dosbox?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: no, celeron D 2ghz
<Skrzyp> 1gb ram
<Skrzyp> ati radeon 9250 128 mb
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: dziwne, nie takie gry ci powinny chodzić ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: nawet jak dam sudo i jescze nie wiadomo jakie hacki to i tak tnie
<Skrzyp> a u mojej babci na 3 razy gorszym kompie pod win xp nie tnie i chodzi jak miod :P
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: wine! ;)
<Skrzyp> ściągam freedos cd z źródłami, to se poczytam :P
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: albo zobacz czy dosemu jeszcze działa na nowych Linuksach
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: Srine!
<jacekowski> kklimonda: dziala jak masz odpowiednie ficzery w kernelu odpalone
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: mii działa
<Skrzyp> ale tnie okropnie
<Skrzyp> nawet na -5s w tty
<kklimonda> dobra, wyjeżdżam powoli z 1. świata więc czas odpalić operę ;)
<Skrzyp> z trybem przejęcia VGA
<Skrzyp> :P
<firemark> btw. kklimonda
<firemark> http://www.plus.pl/oferta_indywidualna/mix/promocje/dla_obecnych_klientow/dla_posiadajacych_poprzednie_taryfy/tanie_megabajty_st/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5r9egje> (at www.plus.pl)
<Skrzyp> ?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bo jak procek jest w protected mode to ma support dla czegos co sie nazywa virtual mode
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale kernel to musi supportowac
<Skrzyp> a czy my jesteśmy obecnymi klientami posiadajacymi poprzednie taryfy?
<jacekowski> na 64bitach cos z tym psuli z tego co pamietam
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: tak, jest w sysctl takie vm.mmap.min.addr
<Skrzyp> i musi być zero
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest cos innego
<Skrzyp> ja mam i386 jak coś
<jacekowski> i 0 to glupi pomysl
<Skrzyp> tak mi dosemu kaze
<kklimonda> wine te karze, ale to nie znaczy, że to dobry pomysł ;)
<kklimonda> super ta bateria
<kklimonda> przed chwilą wyliczyło 1:45
<kklimonda> teraz 0:35
<kklimonda> i zero cykli ładowania..
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: :P
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: ładuj na biogaz
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: chyba na korbkę
<kklimonda> te nowe olpc się tak da już
<Skrzyp> nom
<Skrzyp> 10 minut korbki = 3 godziny pracy
<Skrzyp> Dobrze, że nie odwrotine :P
<kklimonda> mniej
<kklimonda> 1 minuta korbki na 10 minut chyba
<kklimonda> a może mniej niż minuta
<kklimonda> ale i tak fajny wynik
<kklimonda> może kolejna wersja będzie warta zakupu.. chociaż ta klawiatura :/
<Skrzyp> tam chyba zamawiają takich murzynów do kręcenia korbką :P
<kklimonda> i sugar też dziwny..
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: wiesz, są takie chwile gdzie bym sporo dał za korbkę ;)
<Skrzyp> no, sugar'a to jedynie moja siostra ogarnia
<tar-gz[mobile]> Che
<Skrzyp> Dobra, idziemy Free(D)DOSić
<tar-gz[mobile]> Freebsd bedziesz instalowac?
<drumiec> '\o/'
<drumiec> towarzystwo lekko milczące
<Dreadlish> e
<Dreadlish> ?
<Nerihsa> a
<Nerihsa> !
<drumiec> o.
<drumiec> w ogole
<Matan[M]> ma ktoś z was kompilator pascala? Q2 zepsułem swojego freepascala i nie wywala w której linijce bugi są.
<Natasza> Matan[M]: mam TurboPascala
<drumiec> czytam sobie na jakiejs stronce ze poważna dziura w windowsie, wiec stwierdziłem , że wypadałoby update w moim zrobić, bo jednak czasem zdarzy mi się go włączyć. Wchodzę więc w panel sterowania, szukam autom. auktualizacji ... i ... i nie ma?! wcielo gdzieś i nie ma opcji aktualizacji heh
<Matan[M]> Natasza: jak cuś się do ciebie jesio zgłoszę, coś się naprawiło i przekompilowało dziada
<elwin013> cześć :)
<Dreadlish> w windowsie wyrażenie "poważna dziura" = "windows"
<drumiec> cóż
<drumiec> nie trudno się z tym niezgodzić
<drumiec> tj trudno
<drumiec> :P
<Natasza> Matan[M]: ok
<Matan[M]> Natasza: z góry wielkie dzięki :]
<Natasza> Matan[M]: no problema
<drumiec> w zeszłym tylko roku załatali 240 takich dziur
<Natasza> drumiec: wolą oni grać w tibję
<Dreadlish> a ja dalej za cholere nie wiem jak postawić fbsd z pxe bez użycia fbsd
<dancios> hejka :>
<avalan> Dreadlish: uzyj pxe
<avalan> grub2 albo biosu jak masz pxe w biosie
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> tylko nie wiem skąd mu ładnie zedrzeć kernel
<avalan> lejm
<Dreadlish> i ramdiska
<Dreadlish> avalan: to znajdź mr mądry.
<dancios> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Akcja-iPad-dla-Karola/138540066209139#!/pages/Akcja-iPad-dla-Karola/138540066209139?v=info  Kolega chce hipsterski gadzet by wymienic na cos co ma multiasking :>
<avalan> ja mam inne ciekawsze zajęcia
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6e7vhys> (at www.facebook.com)
<avalan> np jutro mam egzamin z fizyki ;)
<Dreadlish> a
<dancios> ja mam egzamin z mikrokontrolerow i mikrosystemow rozproszonych
<Dreadlish> to ta lama jest :D
<Dreadlish> a ja mam egzamin z dupy i szukam kernela i ramdiska fbsd
<Dreadlish> i chyba zaraz ściągne bootonly i z niego zedre
<drumiec> Globalny test protokołu IPv6 czeka nas 8 czerwca tego roku, kiedy na 24 godziny mają się na niego przełączyć providerzy ze wszystkich kontynentów.
<drumiec> kto ma ipv6? :D
<Dreadlish> o/
<drumiec> i pytanie czy da sie obsługiwać np 2 jednoczesnie
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<drumiec> ipv4 i ipv6
<dancios> ja mam ipv4 :> da sie :> mozesz poprzez bramke ipv6 chyba 4 podwiazac
<Skrzyp> No i z freedosowania na razie nici
<Dreadlish> no
<drumiec> na torrencie widzialem niegys
<drumiec> po 2 adresy na osobe
<Skrzyp> Napęd zrył płyte i teraz jej nie chce zabootować
<drumiec> przynajmniej niektórzy mieli
<Skrzyp> Jak się zwolni drugi komp, to nagram z 2,0x :P
<dKc> witam
<Dreadlish> o/
<drumiec> o/
<Skrzyp> hej 2KC
<Skrzyp> \o/
<Dreadlish> z tym ipv6 to będzie jazda
<Skrzyp> Pytanie do grub2'owców
<dKc> czemu?
<Dreadlish> bo telekomuna sie pewnie nie przełączy :D
<dKc> nie strasz
<Skrzyp> CZY TYM SHITEM MOŻNA ZABOOTOWAĆ OBRAZ ISO BEZ ŁADOWANIA KERNELA!?
<Dreadlish> a nask będzie pieprzył paprocie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak.
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Skrzyp> Tylko bezpośredno dojść do isolinux
<Dreadlish> grub2 - nie wiem
<Dreadlish> grubem tak.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: hmm... może zainstaluję se gruba1
<Skrzyp> a obsługuje reiserfs?
<Dreadlish> success :D
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ta
<Skrzyp> a no to git
<Dreadlish> nawet ext4, chociaż widzi go jako ext3
<Dreadlish> ;d
<dKc> o, moze zaraz obczaje sobie tego kubuntu livedvd
<Skrzyp> ;p
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: haa.. jedziemy grub-legacy
<Skrzyp> jakieś tryby VGA on ma? Bo nie chcę schodzić do 80x25 ;/
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale sam w sobie nie wyświetli ci sie w w większej niż 80x25
<Skrzyp> To jak ja chcę zabootować fredosa z /home/skrzyp/fdfullws.iso, ale wejśc do jego isolinux'a to jak się to pisze?
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> gdzieś to mam
<Skrzyp> ok, ok
<Skrzyp> nie pali sie
<Skrzyp> to mi tylko do DSJ potrzebne :P
<Skrzyp> i do poczytania kodu źródłowego command.com :P
<Skrzyp> aka FreeCom
<Dreadlish> find --set-root sciecha-do-iso.iso
<Skrzyp> mogli basha dać :P
<Dreadlish> map --mem sciecha-do-iso.iso
<Dreadlish> map --hook
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> map --mem sciecha-do-iso (hd23)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wklej to gdzieś
<Dreadlish> ok
<Skrzyp> a nie syf kanału, bo obudzisz kklimonda
<dKc> wiecej moze co zrobic jak mam juz zrepairowany ten plik iso?
<Dreadlish> http://wklej.to/nSewL
<Skrzyp> thx
<gjm> re
<Dreadlish> sciecha względem dysku
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ja tu prawie śpię, a stacja się zbliża ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<kklimonda> za oknem takie ciemności :/
<kklimonda> mogliby już trochę światła nam oddać
<dKc> jak wy to robicie , ze jedziecie i siedzicie na ircu naraz
<dKc> skubani
<kklimonda> dKc: ja to w ogóle laptop na kolanach i telefon z gprs ;)
<kklimonda> dKc: ale zazwyczaj to po prostu na telefonie irca mam ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Pomocy!
<gjm> jaki program?
<Skrzyp> GRUB się zassał, wywalił gruba2, ale sam się nie zainstalował
<gjm> ja używam s2putty na symbiana żeby na shell'u irssi odpalić
<drumiec> ja zwykłem używać bombusmod'a i podpinam sobie do xmpp bramke irca
<kklimonda> gjm: ja mam connectbot na androida, i na shellu weechata
<kklimonda> muszę powiedzieć, że warto te 10zł dopłacić
<kklimonda> gniazdka i prądu nie ma
<gjm> a, android. mogłem trochę dłużej kasę odkładać i zamiast gt505 kupić gt540
<kklimonda> ale przynajmniej nie spędziłem 1:40 przy kiblu
<kklimonda> dobra, czas się zbierać - może jeszcze wpadnę przed nocą  - have fun
<Skrzyp> hej, jest problem ze starym grubem
<Skrzyp> dostaję coś takiego, jak chcę go zainstalować
<Skrzyp> skrzyp@sosna:~% sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Skrzyp> [sudo] password for skrzyp:
<Skrzyp> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<Skrzyp> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Skrzyp> A gruba2 wywaliłem. I kicha
<Skrzyp> A...
<Skrzyp> Już wiem!
<Skrzyp> GRUB nie wykrywa reiserfs
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, co mnie robiłeś w konia, że obsługuje?
<Szycha> obsluguje
<Szycha> zarowno grub 2 jak i stary
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: obsługuje
<Dreadlish> bo na nim siedze =.=
<Szycha> a to, ze nie zawsze wykrywa, to swoja droga.
<Skrzyp> Szycha: to czemu ja siedzę w konsoli gruba
<Skrzyp> i piszę setup (hd0)
<foreste> Skrzyp:  burg ;d
<Szycha> odpalaj linuksa z dyskietki!
<Skrzyp> to mi pisze cannot mount selected partition
<Skrzyp> Szycha: LOADLIN.EXE :P
<Skrzyp> Szycha: dobra, bez żartów, bo ja teraz nie mogę kompa wyłączyć
<Szycha> u mnie zawsze wystarczylo grub-install /dev/sda
<Szycha> mialem jakis czas lolgentoo na reiserfs i banglalo
<Skrzyp> a ,i wywala że nie może znaleźć stage1 :P
<foreste> Skrzyp: zainstaluj burg :P
<Dreadlish> durne bootloadery
<foreste> ja libie burg xD
<foreste> lubie xd
<Skrzyp> foreste: ale ja potrzebuję funkcjonaloności ze starego gruba
<Szycha> Skrzyp, cp -a /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/* /boot/grub
<Szycha> a potem grub-install /dev/sda
<foreste> lol
<foreste> mam stabilnego debiana xD
<Skrzyp> thx
<foreste> debian 6 xD
<foreste> ciekawe kiety bedzie testowa :)
<foreste> kiedy\
<Dreadlish> pewnie już jest
<Szycha> debian sid ftw
<Dreadlish> yup
<Skrzyp> Szycha: nadal nie może wykryć stage1
<Szycha> no to masz cos zjebane
<Skrzyp> a grub jako taki przestał widziec partycje
<Szycha> dunno, wiecej sie nie znam.
<Skrzyp> aptitude remove --purge grub-legacy
<Skrzyp> i eszże raz
<Skrzyp> lol, jaki pakiet grub-invaders :PP
<winter> space invaders!
<Skrzyp> ta...
<Skrzyp> że niby jak?
<winter> z gruba odpalasz space invaders, live archa kiedyś to domyślnie miało
<winter> ale ułomna jest ta  gra
<Szycha> netiso ma nadal chyba
<Skrzyp> winter: ale jak? to jest dla mnie zupełnie nie do ogarnięcia
<Skrzyp> i w grubie1 to działa?
<winter> dodajesz wpis w grubie i odpalasz przy bootupie
<winter> w grubie 1 napewno
<winter> nie wiem po co to
<Skrzyp> dla jaj
<winter> możliwe
<Skrzyp> taki easter egg
<drumiec> :U
<drumiec> co tu robić ?
<Skrzyp> kernel invader
<Skrzyp> boot
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> lol
<drumiec> invaders must die!
<Skrzyp> hmm... jest gdzieś jakieś repozytorium programików (demoscenek?) w assemblerze?
<Skrzyp> http://www.menuetos.net/
<Skrzyp> oja...
<Skrzyp> skubane
<drumiec> co to za cudo?
<Skrzyp> drumiec: OS napisany w assemblerze :P
<Dreadlish> czyżby to był ten system napisany w faśmie czy tam taśnmie?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ano
<Skrzyp> na taśmie :P
<drumiec> roar
<drumiec> off
<Quintasan> kklimonda: UDS O?
<Skrzyp> Quintasan: kklimonda teraz out of world
<Quintasan> czemu?
<Skrzyp> wyjachał
<winter> jacekowski: ping
<qrq_> Hello
<winter> a witaj
<qrq_> Zainstalowałem  Moon OS 4
<qrq_> I nadal nierozumiem po co ludziom coś takiego jak compiz :D
<Enlik> „nie rozumiem”
<Skrzyp> Kurde, nadal mam ten problem z grubem ;/
<qrq_> dysleksja
<qrq_> Co się dzieje?
<Dreadlish> "dysleksja"
<Dreadlish> może od razu dysmózgia
<qrq_> :D
<Dreadlish> kiedyś nie było dwóch rzeczy
<Dreadlish> dysleksji i adhd
<winter> dr
<winter> i to mówi koleś który ma 14 lat
<Dreadlish> 15 =.=
<winter> no difference
<qrq_> :D
<winter> mentalnie jesteś pryszczolem
<Dreadlish> winter: mentalnie to ty nawet robakiem nie jesteś
<Skrzyp> :P
<winter> oho
<winter> ze mutującym głosem
<Dreadlish> =.=
<winter> dobra, czas zapalić
<Enlik> Fajkę (w) pokoju
<Dreadlish> powiedział bikstopa i poszedł się zżygać
<Skrzyp> :S
<winter> ANDROIDS ARE MENTAL
<Dreadlish> to z bikstopą było rela ;d
<Dreadlish> real*
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> po co ja wrzucałem trzy sieciówki
<Dreadlish> jedną firmy dlink, drugą firmy planet a trzecią firmy edimax - i tak wszystkie trzy wykrywa jako "RTL8139" :D
<Dreadlish> winter: jakbyś mnie zobaczył lub usłyszał to byś sie zdziwił
<winter> pewnie tal
<winter> tak
<Quintasan> O bogowie
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: wtf?
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: zastanawiam się po co się wykłócasz
<Dreadlish> a czy ja sie wykłócam?
<Quintasan> ostatnio ktoś mi powiedział że gadam jakbym miał 30 lat
<Dreadlish> a ile masz? :D
<Dreadlish> tak dla porównania
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: inaczej powiem, nie potrzebnie się przyznajesz ile masz lat ^_^
<Dreadlish> ok =.=
<Dreadlish> znowu wychodze na debila
<winter> too late
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> już wyszedłem
<Quintasan> Ja? Ja mam prawie 18 więc według teori wintera też jestem mentalnym pryszczolem
<Enlik> Dreadlish: nie zachowujesz sie jak wiele osob w Twoim wieku (tak źle), nie masz sie o co wymartwiać
<Dreadlish> jedyny konstruktywny komentarz :D
<Enlik> ;-)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wiem czego zapomnieli wsadzić przy partycjonowaniu auto w debianie
<Dreadlish>  /boota
<Enlik> Swoją drogą, tak patrzę na „artwork” nowy Debianowy i mnie się nawet zaczyna podobać
<winter> ok, działa nx
<jacekowski> i koniec fosdema
<winter> jacekowski: byli stallman i torvalds?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> gdzies ktos mowil ze byli
<winter> ale nie przemawiali
<jacekowski> nie
<winter> jacekowski: skonfigurowałem se tego nx'a
<winter> działa ładnie chociarz jest trochę dziwny w konfiguracji
<winter> np startuje serwer dopiero przy połączeniu ssh
<qermit> winter: bo on tak działa
<jacekowski> to mozna ustawic
<jacekowski> ale nx dziala po ssh
<jacekowski> tzn. nx moze dzialac od razu po reboocie
<winter> nie trzeba w ogóle na komputerze z którym się łączy odpalać servera x
<winter> jak w vnc
<natalka> siemanko
<winter> natalka: witaj
<natalka> mam problem
<winter> ja też
<natalka> jaki?
<winter> na przykład przytyłem
<natalka> a ja nie wiem jak zainstalowac jave
<natalka> i chudne ostatnio
<natalka> staram się nie jeść
<winter> apt-cache search java
<winter> co ci pokazuje
<winter> powinnaś mieć openjdk i plugin icedtea do mozilli w repo
<natalka> ja mam opere
<winter> opere tez można skonfigurować to korzystania z tego pluginu
<winter> afair
<natalka> ?
<winter> albo ona nawet javę bezpośrednio wywołuje
<winter> już nie pamiętam, trzymam się z dala od opery
<natalka> właśnie coś się kurde pojebało jej
<winter> zainstaluj openjdk i skonfiguruj operę
<winter> nie będę opery instalował specjalnie po to żeby ci doradzić, może ktoś tu jest kto ma operę i koprzysta w niej z jawy
<natalka> spoko
<winter> o ile w ogóle potrzebujesz javę w web
<fsrt21> natalka: po co ci java?  do czego?
<natalka> kurnik.pl :D
<fsrt21> natalka: ale nie dziala, czy chcesz zainstalowac?
<natalka> chce zainstalowac
<natalka> juz cos instaluje
<natalka> openjdk
<fsrt21> a nie openoffice?
<natalka> nie, openoffice juz bylo
<natalka> :)
<fsrt21> natalka: to daj znac jak zainstalujesz :)
<natalka> juz
<fsrt21> chodzi kurnik?
<natalka> nie
<natalka> :/
<natalka> a chcialam z siostrą pograć :(
<fsrt21> przeczytaj: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=74336
<natalka> :/
<natalka> nie znam się
<natalka> glupie to
<natalka> którą wersję mam pobrać ze strony java.com
<natalka> ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zerknales juz co jest nie tak z moim php?
<jacekowski> nie
<julek> czesc
<fsrt21> natalka: ale po Ci ubuntu, na windowsie nie chodzilo?
<natalka> na ubuntu chodzilo
<natalka> nie mialam windowsa na tym komputerze
<qermit> natalka: czesc pokas focie
<natalka> wal sie na ryjek
<natalka> kurde każdy tutaj jeden madrzejszy od drugiego a jak ktos ma jakiś prosty problem to nawet nie potrafia pomoc
<julek> przejrzalas nas:(
<natalka> i pokas focie
<natalka> a co to kurwa? fotka.pl
<natalka> tak julek bo jesteście dupki i się wiedzą nie podzielicie
<julek> SOA#1
<natalka> nienawidzę mężczyzn, pasożyty jebane!
<natalka> kurwa!
<natalka> na nic się nie przydadzą nigdy
<natalka> i tylko z koelgami by na piwo chodzili
<julek> natalka: to mezczyzni napisali ubuntu;)
<natalka> wiem
<natalka> ;/
<julek> i windowsa tez
<julek> i w ogole komputer zbudowali;)
<natalka> kurde
<natalka> :/
<julek> nawet te durne pomadki my dla was wymyslamy;)
<jacekowski> natalka: pokaz cycki to ci pomoge
<natalka> ale mam rożową tapete :D
<natalka> debil
<jacekowski> natalka: jave sie instaluje z repozytorium a nie z java.com
<natalka> a
<julek> audo apt-get install jre
<jacekowski> a teraz cycki
<julek> jeden dla mnie
<natalka> no i kurwa tak trudno bylo napisać
<natalka> dzięki za pomoc :*
<jacekowski> nie pokazalas cyckow to czego oczekujesz?
<komp> Cześć All
<DaZ> nie ma cycków, nie ma pomocy
<DaZ> >:
<julek> nie ma tu zadnego Alla
<komp> ponownie mam zapytanie
<komp> :/
<natalka> a co to kurwa wirtualna prostytucja?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<winter> natalka: tak to działa
<julek> u nas tak juz jest
<winter> ty pokazujesz cycki - my pomagamy
<natalka> a ktory system kobieta stworzyla?
<natalka> musi jakis byc!
<julek> ze zeby uzyskac pomoc trzeba pokazac cycki
<komp> wywaliłem przez przypadek ten głośniczek obok zegarka i teraz nie mam jak regulowac głośnością wiecie jak go tam znowu wpakować?
<natalka> ktos mu kaze pokazac cycki?
<komp> hm
<julek> irca tez faceci stworzyli:)
<DaZ> on nie ma.
<komp> no raczej nie mam :D
<julek> komp: dodaj aplet do panelu
<komp> hehe
<qermit> natalka: cos sie tak zjeżyła?
<Psotnick> może ma PMS'a
<komp> julek probowalem tym sposobem ale nie moge go znalesc tam
<natalka> no
<natalka> ma
<julek> nie ma "regulacja glosnosci"?
<komp> nie mam tego wywaliłem przez przypadek przesuwania innych ikon :/
<komp> otwieram dodaj do panelu
<komp> i w liscie nie ma
<komp> wiec otwieram dodaj z listy programów
<komp> w dzwiek i vid nie ma
<Psotnick> musi być cos takieg
<Psotnick> o
<komp> jest jedynie w preferencjach podobne ale to nie to :d
<komp> bo najezdzajac na to i krecac kulka jest lipa
<Psotnick> ew. xbindkeys(chyba) i przypisz sobie jakąś kombinacją do volup, voldown i mute ;)
<Psotnick> albo nie
<Psotnick> w compizie jest taka opcja
<komp> tak to nie znam ubuntu jeszcze :P
<Psotnick> Alt+F2
<Psotnick> wpisujesz ccsm
<Psotnick> i dalej nie wiem, bo compiza dawno nie używałem
<Psotnick> poszukaj menu jest przejrzyste
<komp> ok
<komp> szukam
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Kur*a, pociac sie idzie z tym grubem
<natalka> nie ma tej javy
<natalka> kurde
<julek> Skrzyp: co zepsules?
<Psotnick> a jak instalujesz?
<Skrzyp> Siedze teraz na LiveCD, czekam az dostane dostep do drugieo kompa, zeby zrzucic Super Grub Disk
<Skrzyp> julek: GRUB mi sie sypnal, bo chcialem zrobic downgrade z g2 na legacy
<natalka> natalka@natalka-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install jre
<natalka> [sudo] password for natalka:
<natalka> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<natalka> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<natalka> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<natalka> Pakiet jre nie ma dostępnej wersji, ale odnosi się do niego inny pakiet.
<natalka> Zazwyczaj oznacza to, że pakietu brakuje, został zastąpiony przez inny
<natalka> pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.
<natalka> E: Pakiet jre nie ma kandydata do instalacji
<natalka> o tak :D
<Psotnick> aha
<Skrzyp> bo chcialem freedosa zabootowac
<Psotnick> dłuższego nie było
<Psotnick> to jak z tymi cyckami>
<Skrzyp> zeby se w skoki pograc :P
<Psotnick> ?
<julek> Skrzyp: asciijump
<natalka> kurwa
<Psotnick> niech Ci będzie
<Skrzyp> julek: przeciez to ja to wczoraj rozminilem LO
<Skrzyp> gram w to od wczoraj
<Psotnick> natalka:  apt-cache search jre
<Skrzyp> ale deluxe ski jump lepsze
<julek> :P
<Psotnick> i znajdź sobie pakiet
<julek> Skrzyp: imo oba beznadziejne;)
<Skrzyp> tylko, ze przez to mi sie grub zjebal
<julek> nie lubie takich gierek:)
<natalka> http://mojeciasto.pl/images/recipe/normal/16/img_1644_cybhz.jpg cycki murzynki
<natalka> )
<Psotnick> natalka: co się mówi?
<natalka> dziękuje
<natalka> ??
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> mówi się
<Psotnick> "pokażę cycki" ;)
<Skrzyp> julek: ale pomijajac fakt skokow, freedosa chce miec na drugiej partycji
<julek> poka cyce
<Skrzyp> a nawet zeby se w mario pograc i win3.1 pl dac :P
<julek> heh
<Psotnick> natalka: prosimy, my nie mamy dziewczyn (jak ktoś ma to niech pokaże jej cycki, albo się nie odzywa) :D
<natalka> ale który mam wybrać?
<julek> heh...
<Skrzyp> julek: lol, siedze na livecd, daje grub-install /dev/sda, a ten mi pluje ze /dev niepodmontowany
<natalka> abyly cycki murzynki
<Psotnick> co Ci to wywala? tylko tym razem wrzuć na pastebina'a
<jacekowski> qermit: ty idz zboczencu
<Skrzyp> jak nie jak jest? jak wol
<jacekowski> qermit: wyrwales sie pierwszy z tym pytaniem o cycki
<dKc> natalka: ty zboczeńcu
<julek> Skrzyp: masz jakiegos linuksa na dysku?
<natalka> dKc, to takie ciasto :P
<jacekowski> natalka: ale faktem jest ze wiekszosc ludzi pokazala tu swoje zdjecie chociaz raz
<julek> Skrzyp: i tam chcesz miec config gruba?
<komp> Psotnick nie ma, zjem kolacje i poszukam jeszcze dzieki
<Skrzyp> julek: na dyszku mam crunchbanga
<natalka> ojezu
<julek> nie znam
<Skrzyp> julek: i nie chce go stracic!
<Psotnick> komp: jest, jest :)
<dKc> natalka: albo cycki albo murzynek
<Skrzyp> julek: taki debian sid z bajerami
<qermit> jacekowski: ja nie pytałem o cycki
<natalka> ja tych zdjęć nie widzialam
<jacekowski> no coz
<julek> to nie mozesz podmontowac, zamontowac dev, chroot, i tam zainstalowac gruba?
<jacekowski> pokazesz swoje
<jacekowski> przyjdzie nastepny nowy
<Psotnick> natalka: co z tym apt-cache'm?
<jacekowski> tez pokaze swoje
<jacekowski> moze ktos z nas pokaze
<qermit> ja pytałem o fotke, reszta to już wasze zboczenie
<natalka> ja nie wiem co mam zrobić
<natalka> z tym
<Psotnick> wklej na pastebin.pl
<julek> natalka: no dawaj
<julek> na wstaw.org
<Skrzyp> julek: ale chroocie jest to samo
<Skrzyp> grub legacy tez
<natalka> http://profil.lide.cz/nutnatha/profil/
<Jowita> Czesc h l o p c y.
<julek> Skrzyp: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<Psotnick> Jowita: pokaż cycki :D
<Skrzyp> poczekam, az ojciec zejdzie z kompa obok (winsuxp) to zasse SGD
<Jowita> Psotnick, Przypomniales mi niezly kawal. Wiecie co ma 18 piersi i jest czarne?
<jacekowski> krowa
<Jowita> Worek na smieci kolo kliniki onkologicznej.
<winter> super
<Psotnick> a wiecie jak kończą laski, które nie chcą pokazywać cycków?
<jacekowski> jak stare panny
<natalka> http://wklej.org/id/471359/
<winter> natalka: to nie cycki
<qermit> natalka: openjdk-6-jre
<dKc> natalka: ano jadłem to, dobre
<qermit> albo sun-java6-jre
<Enlik> Open za niepokazanie?
<dKc> że niby zrobiłaś teraz?
<natalka> a co lepsze?
<Enlik> ah
<dKc> czy 2 lata temu?
<qermit> natalka: openjdk jest teraz chyba przez IBM wspierane
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: no wiem, robilem tak
<qermit> sun to teraz oracle i jest niekochane
<natalka> oki
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=channel
<Skrzyp> ale zreszta solved
<Skrzyp> julek: stary wyszedł do klopa i sie wslizglem :P
<Skrzyp> juz mam na penie :P
<julek> Skrzyp: oszczedz nam...
<komp> hehe
<qermit> natalka: pokażesz teraz focie?
<natalka> no pokazałam kurde
 * qermit nie widział
<Psotnick> ale na jakiejś czeskiej stronie, i w dresie
<natalka> http://imb.lide.cz/big/4d49ce878e9bf54368690000.jpg?year=2011&month=02&day=0221&type=mainpicture&id=100577795
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4pddxmr> (at imb.lide.cz)
<natalka> no na czeskiej
<julek> to nie ty
<qermit> natalka: strasznie słaby aparat
<qermit> za duże ISO
<natalka> kamerka internetowa nie mam aparatu
<natalka> nie mam innch zdjęc
<qermit> natalka: a pokażesz z językiem wypiętym?
<natalka> nie mam takiego
<julek> natalka: napisz cos po czesku
<natalka> tylko jedno mam
<natalka> ahoj
<jacekowski> jak jest "czy mowisz po czesku" po czesku
<qermit> natalka: a powiedz jak po czesku jest naparstek?
<dKc> a jak jest po czesku 'linux'?
<natalka> nie wiem tego
<natalka> chyba tak samo
<dKc> hm, mozliwe
<qermit> natalka: a kod źródłowy?
<jacekowski> w ogole, tutaj w belgii kazdy potrafi po angielsku
<natalka> qermit, a kde ty bydlis?
<jacekowski> kazdy byle gowniany sklepik czy cos
<Psotnick> http://translate.google.pl/?hl=pl&tab=wT#cs|pl|
<jacekowski> i tam gada po angielsku ktos
<qermit> natalka:  tutaj
<winter> jacekowski: byłem, widziałem, gadałem
<dKc> ja se zaraz kubuntu 11.04 obczaje i bedzie zajebiscie
<natalka> kde to je/
<natalka> umiem tylko takie proste zdania po czesku
<natalka> jmenuji se natalka
<natalka> pierdoły takiej
<jacekowski> to czemu zdjecia masz na czeskiej stronie
<jacekowski> a nie na fotce?
<manishe> siemak
<Psotnick> bo fotka to ścierwo straszne
<Psotnick> ;)
<dKc> jacekowski: bo to nie ona
<dKc> albo w pornosach gra
<natalka> hehe
<natalka> dlaczego to nie ja
<natalka> no dlaczego
<komp> łaaaaa
<natalka> widac tam jest zaznaczone ze w polsce meiszkam
<komp> :)
<natalka> fotka nie ma takiego fajnego czarnego tła
<dKc> faktycznie w polsce jest zaznaczone, ze mieszka
<dKc> to nie moze byc pomylka
<natalka> to jsem ja
<natalka> kurwa mac do chuja panka
<natalka> denerwujecie mnie
<natalka> ale dzieki za pomoc
<natalka> chociaz ten jebany kurnik nadal nei dziala
<natalka> fuck
<foreste> kklimonda:  wzywam cie
<komp> znam osobe o nazwisku panek :D
<komp> ok
<komp> tez nie znalazłem nic :D
<natalka> hahahah
<natalka> komp ale to tam jest musi byc
<komp> heh
<komp> no ja wiem ze tam cos jest jak bede szukał to napewno tam bedzie musi tam byc :)
<natalka> nie ma
<natalka> hehe
<natalka> ale mozesz sobie wstawic takie oczy co sledza kursor a to tez fajne :)
<komp> jawol
<komp> będą się śniły to nie
<natalka> a poaztym jakbym miala niesfoje zdjecie pokazac to bym wybrala kogos ladnego tak?
<jacekowski> ale to nie jest takie brzydkie zdjecie
<komp> etam sliczna dziewczyna jestes
<natalka> jest
<komp> a może ktoś najechac na ten głośniczek i moze jakis skrót nazwa albo cos podaC?
<jacekowski> znacznie powyzej akceptowalne
<natalka> aplet
<komp> tylko ?
<komp> hm
<natalka> do przechowywania
<komp> glupie ubuntu zformatuje go :D
<komp> s
<natalka> wszystkich
<natalka> powiadomien systemowych
<natalka> heheh
<jacekowski> btw. na fosdemie byly rowniez dziewczyny
<natalka> ja tak zrobilam bo nie moglam facebooka z tego durnego komuniaktora usunąć i teraz nie moge grac na kurniku
<jacekowski> niektore ladne
<jacekowski> chociaz ogolnie malo ich bylo
<komp> :)
<natalka> to weźcie chlopcy wyślijcie wy swoje profile na fotka pl
<natalka> :P
<natalka> adresy w sumie
<komp> nie tam chce pozostac anonimowy :)
<komp> niech wyobraznia działa :D
<natalka> no to kurwa znow tylko ja sie dalam podpuścić :/fuck
<komp> ups
<natalka> wyobrażam sobie was jako brzydali
<natalka> otyłych
<komp> no i spoko hehe
<natalka> od siedzenia rpzed kompami
<jacekowski> a ja pokaze
<jacekowski> jak znajde
<natalka> no pokaz pokaz
<natalka> ja ide po kanapki
<jacekowski> pytanie czy znajde
<komp> to musze przestac siedziec przy kompie
<Psotnick> kurcze, muszę naprawić w końcu tego laptopa, pokazała cycki jak mnie nie było?
<jacekowski> a robic teraz nie bede
<komp> chyba nie
<natalka> czemu teraz nie bedziesz?
<natalka> źlewyglądasz?
<komp> ok juz sobie poradziłem
<komp> na klawiaturze mam + i -  :)
<komp> od volumsa
<komp> i nie ma lipy
<komp> stuprocentowa zabawa buehe
<komp> chciałbym zakodowac sobie dobry chumor jak gdy słucham muzy zeby jak np nie słucham miec lajt :)
<komp> trzeba pocwiczyc
<natalka> jacekowski, i co znalazłeś?
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> interneta mi rozlaczylo
<natalka> teraz to poczekaj :(
<natalka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXy5KURe52c
<jacekowski> mam
<natalka> no to pokazi
<natalka> hallo
<Psotnick> zaraz mnie po prostu z tym laptopem trafi
<natalka> a co ci sie dzieje?
<anemus> walnij nim o ścianę
<natalka> smutno mi :(
<Psotnick> mam skopane gniazdo zasilania
<natalka> trzeba było nie kopać
<Psotnick> najgorsze jest to, że nie jestem pewien czy to wina samego gniazda, czy ukruszenia obudowy
<Psotnick> natalka: nie kopałem, siostra się o kabel potknęła
<Psotnick> a jak Ci smutno to możesz cycki pokazać
<natalka> siostra to zlo
<winter> Psotnick: :-D
<Nerihsa> neich siostra pokaze cycki
<natalka> ale to na smutek nie pomaga
<Psotnick> Natasza: a chcesz siedzieć za pedofilię?
<natalka> malo ci cycek w internecie?
<natalka> czemu akurat moje
<Nerihsa> :O
<Psotnick> natalka:  a czemu nie?
<winter> żarty żartami
<winter> .
<Psotnick> sugerujesz, że przesadzamy?
<natalka> ok, jak pójdziesz jutro za mnie do pracy
<natalka> ]:->
<Psotnick> a co robisz?
<natalka> generalnie to nic
<natalka> musisz tylko robic tak zeby szef jak przychodzi myslal ze cos robisz
<Psotnick> a gdzie?
<natalka> i musisz udawac ze wiesz o co tam chodzi
<Natasza> Psotnick: e?
<natalka> to jest megamęczące
<Psotnick> sorki ;) tabfail
<Psotnick> nawet nie zauważyłem
<natalka> kurde
<natalka> :/
<winter> zainstalowałaś tą jave?
<natalka> nie
<natalka> :/
<natalka> tak
<natalka> ale nie działa
<Psotnick> a zrestartowałaś Firefoxa czy co tam masz?
<natalka> tak
<winter> wpisz java -version
<winter> do konsoli
<natalka> gdzie wpisz?
<natalka> a
<winter> i pokaż
<winter> co wypisało
<Psotnick> fuuu mi też kurnik nie działa ;)
<natalka> java version "1.6.0_20"
<natalka> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.5) (6b20-1.9.5-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<natalka> OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<winter> teraz pokaż apt-cache icedtea
<winter> apt-cache search icedtea
<winter> *
<Enlik> natalka: about:plugins pokazuje Javę?
<Psotnick> obstawiam, że nie
<Enlik> Jatesz
<winter> a mi dziaua
<natalka> icedtea-6-jre-cacao - Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using Cacao
<natalka> icedtea6-plugin - web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<natalka> openjdk-6-dbg - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (debugging symbols)
<natalka> openjdk-6-demo - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (demos and examples)
<natalka> openjdk-6-doc - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK) documentation
<natalka> openjdk-6-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<natalka> openjdk-6-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<natalka> openjdk-6-jre-headless - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<natalka> openjdk-6-jre-lib - OpenJDK Java runtime (architecture independent libraries)
<winter> apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<natalka> openjdk-6-source - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK) source files
<winter> ^^^
<jacekowski> Psotnick: to raczej kabel urwany
<Psotnick> kabel?
<jacekowski> ta
<Psotnick> na bank nie ;) sprawdzałem na kumpla zasilaczy i jest to samo
<jacekowski> a hmmm
<Enlik> IcedTeaPlugin is a web browser plugin to execute Java applets, supporting LiveConnect/JavaScript. It is targeted for xulrunner-1.9 and compatible browsers that support the NPAPI.IcedTea is a temporary fork of OpenJDK
<Enlik> Lídé, symlink wystarczy
<Enlik> IMO
<Psotnick> działa ;)
<Psotnick> sprawdziłem
<Psotnick> na Sidzie, ale co tam
<natalka> Enlik, ale że lide.cz imo?
<Enlik> Anołowie
<Enlik> natalka: about:plugins pokazuje javę?
<Psotnick> po apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<Psotnick> działa
<Psotnick> przed nie działało
<Psotnick> u mnie( Debian Sid)
<Skrzyp> uff...
<Skrzyp> home sweet home
<winter> na łubuntu też działa
<winter> i na archu z jre
<winter> sun jre
<Skrzyp> jestem na crunchbangu, więcej się bootloaderem nie bawię bez pomocy :P
 * Enlik is going to wypić an eliksjir
<Enlik> (pisownia celowa)
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: czemu?
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: bo grub-legacy w debianie ma zjebany stage1
<Skrzyp> i się sypło wsio
<Psotnick> aj tam
<Skrzyp> dopiero SGD interweniował
<Skrzyp> i zabootował, ale mbr nie przywrócił
<Skrzyp> Wracam na GRUB2 pierdole
<Psotnick> mnie jakoś działa wszystko(właśnie mi przypomniałeś, że miałem update'a zrobić :))
<natalka> a gdzie ja mam w operze sprawdzić czy to działa?
<natalka> kurde
<komp> jak mam 32 bitowy sys to robic aktua;izacje kernela na 86 >?
<Psotnick> komp: ta
<Skrzyp> natalka: bo ja wiem? na minecrafta spróbuj wejść
<jacekowski> a mi update wywalilo gruba calkiem
<komp> z86/86_64 taka jest w tym oknie od aktual
<Skrzyp> i zobacz czy działa
<winter> natalka: zobacz na reazie w firefoksie
<jacekowski> jakos
<winter> bo operę trzeba dokonfigurować
<natalka> aaa
<jacekowski> komp: to samo sie zrobi jk trzeba
<natalka> to ja chce to miec w operze
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: ja chcę grub-legacy w debianie, a tu takie syfy
<komp> ok dzięki :)
<winter> wpisz w pasku adresu foksa about:plugins
<natalka> iced tea jest
<winter> no to wesołego kurnikowania w foksie
<winter> a co do opery
<natalka> nieee
<winter> to musisz ustalić ścierzkę dostępu do javy w opcjach jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli
<natalka> aha
<natalka> dzieki
<winter> pójdę sobie kawkę zrobić
<natalka> jacekowski, no i gdzie masz tą fotografię?
<natalka> tę
<jacekowski> mam ale po tym gprs sie zesram zanim ja zaupam
<natalka> gprs?
<natalka> kozystasz z irca przez telefon?
<bt4> winter, ja też poproszę
<winter> jacekowski: zrobiłeś jakieś foto na fosdemie?
<jacekowski> tak
<winter> bt4: np
<natalka> ooo wlasnie jest taka aplikacja na androida?
<jacekowski> winter: nie
<bt4> winter, kawę
<winter> to poczekam na filmiki z tego roku, z zeszłego są
<jacekowski> winter: po co mam robic jak inni zrobili i pelno w internecie bedzie
<winter> a coś ciekawego było?
<winter> na tym fosdemie
<winter> czy nudy
<natalka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxzAG2XGLFw&feature=related
<anemus> natka i co dalej ci nie działa kurnik?
<natalka> dziala
<natalka> ide grac z siostrą
<jacekowski> winter: duzo ciekawego
<jacekowski> winter: nawet reisera wspomnial ktos
<jacekowski> bo reiser kiedys byl na fosdemie tez
<winter> reiser?
<winter> chodzi o osobę czy o fs
<Psotnick> natalka: ++ za Rahima :)
<natalka> 2 do czego?
<winter> natalka: do cycków
<natalka> kurwa!
<natalka> mac
<winter> :-D
<jacekowski> winter: osobe
<natalka> idziemy z siostra oszukiwac w kalambury :)
<julek> a reiser4 to ktos rozwija?
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<foreste> ciekawe kiedy bedziw wheezy debian
<damian_> siema
<damian_> pomocy
<damian_> podczas wykonywania komendy  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install burg burg-themes wyskoczyło The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst is correct, and modify it if necessary.
<damian_> i co mam wpisać?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: http://allegro.pl/laptop-7-arm-wt8505-32bit-wifi-android-pr-i1445009767.html ale fajne. az sie prosi o debiana na pokladzie  :D
<damian_> pomoze mi ktos ?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: kupujesz?
<Dreadlish> damian_: apt-get remove --purge burg
<damian_> a od czego się to pokazało ?
<Dreadlish> kopt
<Dreadlish> kernel options
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: zastanawiam sie. albo ten albo tablet :D
<Dreadlish> czyli pewnie coś się zrypało
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: a co ci lepiej wyjdzie "na zdrowie"?
<damian_> bo chce burg zainstalować
<damian_> to jaka komend a?
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> zainstalowałeś
<Dreadlish> tylko coś wykrzaczyłą ci sie konfiguracja gruba
<Dreadlish> tyle
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ? :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym ten cały burg nie jest rozwijany
<damian_> teraz w comand line pokazało się quiet splash . od czego to jest ?
<Dreadlish> quiet = żeby ci śmieci nie sypało na terminal
<Dreadlish> splash = żebyś miał splasha
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: o to tez fajne http://allegro.pl/netbook-pocketsurfer2-internet-za-grosze-od-1-zl-i1446316033.html :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5rksuxq> (at allegro.pl)
<Dreadlish> no
<damian_> i mam wpisać sudo burg-install "(hd0)" czy to wszystko ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<foreste> ta
<damian_> a potem sudo update burg i będe go miał ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> a ja sie zastanawiam
<Dreadlish> SKĄD MI SIE WZIĄŁ grub?
<Dreadlish> bo sam nie wiem
<anemus> bikstopa, bez obsługi 3g
<bikstopa> anemus: fakt - szukam czegos bez gprs tylko z wifi ;d
<foreste> debian wheezy jest :P
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakiś dobry howto do iptablesa? ;d
<bikstopa> jakim cudem squeeze ma 2 jadra? o.O
<Dreadlish> howto?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jaki problem?
<natalka> jacekowski, to z tą fotofrafia?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: taki że telekomunikacja mi urwała neta, drugi problem to zrobić sobie ładnie prerouting sieć -> sieć bez maskarady
<jacekowski> natalka: http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1087
<jacekowski> tu masz
<natalka> heh
<natalka> ale gruby
<Skrzyp> KUR*A!
<winter> kura
<winter> ko
<Skrzyp> Zabic sie idzie
<Skrzyp> Wlasnie zjebalem sobie dysk twardy
<natalka> :D
<natalka> jak?
<Skrzyp> RADA: Nigdy nie uzywajcie dd po 20:00 :P
<Skrzyp> chcialem zgrac freedosa na pena a zamiast of=/dev/sdb wpisalem sda
<Skrzyp> I poszlo wszystko w maliny
<Skrzyp> W ogole ten tydzien chujowy jakis
<Ciaho> ładnie
<winter> e tam, fizycznie dysku nie popsułeś
<winter> tylko partycje uszkodziłeś
<Skrzyp> A jest jakas mozliwosc recovery? :P
<winter> wątpie żebyś mógł to łatwo naprawić
<Skrzyp> <Nie, nie jest, bo juz poformatowalem wszystko na krzyz i stawiam CrunchBanga> :P
<Skrzyp> winter, Przez pierwsze 245 MB dysku przelecialo sie ISO freedosa :P
<Skrzyp> Wiec kernela bym nie odzyskal :S
<jacekowski> natalka: nie wiem czy zauwazylas ze to jest w -35C
<winter> hehe
<jacekowski> natalka: i mam na sobie dosyc sporo ubran
<natalka> ja jak mam na sobie sporo ubran to sa ciensze
<natalka> ostatnio w pracy
<natalka> ponaubierali tak jednego kolege
<jacekowski> no widzisz a na -35 trzeba sporo i grubo
<jacekowski> bo inaczej bedzie zimno
<Skrzyp> winter, ij, bedzie siarczysto na blogu jeszcze dzisiaj
<natalka> to wygladal jak ten ludzik z reklamy opon
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<natalka> a to w polsce bylo?
<jacekowski> nie
<Skrzyp> natalka, Micheln
<natalka> tak ten ludzik
<jacekowski> francja
<Skrzyp> [miszle':]
<natalka> kurde chyba robimy dla nich folię
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, om to Micheln pasuje :P
<Skrzyp> winter, Formatke jescze bym normlanie przezyl
<Skrzyp> Ale przy necie 2kb/s to nie
<jacekowski> hmm, ubuntu mi sie nie odpala na najnowszym kernelu
<Skrzyp> I to jescze w ostatni dzien siedzenia u babci, gdzy mialem kopiowac $HOME i sie wynosic jutro ;/
<jacekowski> i nie wiem co jest popsute jeszcze
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, Ubuntu samo z siebie jest popsute
<Skrzyp> Swiat jest popsuty
<jacekowski> ale mam czarny ekran
<jacekowski> i gowno
<jacekowski> jak pokombinowalem to dostalem cos wiecej
<Skrzyp> Moj parttable jest popsuty
<jacekowski> ale i tak gowno
<Skrzyp> Dzieci sa popsute
<Quintasan> nie ma updejta dla nich
<Quintasan> DLA NIKOGO NIE MA UPDEJTA, LUDZIE UMRZEMY
<Skrzyp> Quintasan, Ano
<Skrzyp> Swiat powinien zostac przeinstalowany
<Quintasan> apt-build world?
<Quintasan> Samobójca :/
<Skrzyp> I stac na Linuxie, a nie na jakims Univerindows
<Skrzyp> Quintasan, emerge world :P
<Quintasan> Dobra, idę rozpocząć nędzne próby wbicia sobie czegoś do głowy przed jutrzeszym sprawdzeniem wyników nauczania j. polskiego
<Quintasan> Skrzyp: Wyjdź, używasz Złej Dystrybucji [/distronazi]
<Skrzyp> Quintasan, Wbicia do glowy egzaminatorom?
<Skrzyp> Quintasan, ja mam Debiana, co ci?
<Quintasan> Skrzyp: uff, myślałem, że jesteś masochistą i Dżemtu używasz
<Skrzyp> Polski nic nie warty. Wszystko nic nie warte
<qrq> Witam
<Quintasan> Skrzyp: Wbicia sobie do głowy
<Quintasan> qrq: Cześć, jak tam symlinki w MoonOSie?
<qrq> Zainstalowałem ten Moon OS ale shit :D
<natalka>  swiat niedługo bedzie przeinstalowany nie martwcie sie
<Skrzyp> qrq, BRAWO
<natalka> w 2012 bedzie koniec :)
<qrq> Nie chodzi o same symlinki
<Skrzyp> qrq, WRESZCIE sie skaples
<Skrzyp> natalka, nie, w 2029
<winter> natalka: wtedy pokażesz cycki?
<Quintasan> No widzisz, tyle z twoich pomysłów ulepszania struktury
<Skrzyp> a jak nie to jeszcze 2037
<qrq> Ale enlightement pieprzy tam interfac
<qrq> e :)
<Quintasan> natalka: euro w polsce ma być przed czy po końcu świata?
<natalka> kurwa :/
<Psotnick> jacekowski: mam pytanie. Jak mogę sprawdzić czy jest napięcie na wtyczce od ładowarki do baterii? Nie mam miernika.
<Skrzyp> qrq, No, to jiedy stawiasz Crunchbanga (takie zajebioza debianowe na openbox/xfce)
<natalka> myslslam ze juz bedzie spokoj swiety
<natalka> co ma byc w poslce?
<julek> Psotnick: starym sposobem, na jezyk
<winter> koniec świata ma być po euro bo kalendarz majów kończy się w grudniu
<qrq> Skrzyp Ale jest jeden plus , poznałem coś takiego jak Docky
<winter> a to na tej podstawie opiera się ta plotka
<natalka> Psotnick, językiem :D
<Skrzyp> qrq, AWN lepsiejszy
<Quintasan> natalka: myślałaś że weterani internetów uwierzą Ci na słowo że jesteś kobietą?
<Quintasan> pfff
<Psotnick> julek: nie dam rady tej wtyczki polizać, to jest taka jak do np. nokii tylko trochę większa
<Quintasan> Witamy w Internetach.
<Skrzyp> a najpesze sa recznie robione aktywatory w gnome na spersonalizowanym do tego panelu
<natalka> ale ja jestem
<natalka> samicą
<julek> Psotnick: wloz do szklanki z woda - leca babelki gazu - jest prad
<Skrzyp> natalka, witamy w Internetowie
<qrq> Skrzyp Dlaczego lepszy?
<Psotnick> to bezpieczne?
<Skrzyp> qrq, Ma wiecej widzetow, mniej obsysa i jest bardziej elastyczny
<julek> heh... no raczej...
<Psotnick> nie skopie się zasilacz jeśli jest dobry?
<Quintasan> jak do cholery miało być to bezpieczne
<Psotnick> dobra, to na Twoją odpowiedzialność :)
<qrq> Skrzyp Ja i tak nie mam compiza więc.
<jacekowski> Psotnick: cienki drucik
<jacekowski> Psotnick: bardzo cienki
<Skrzyp> qrq, AWN nie do compiza
<jacekowski> Psotnick: i zewrzyj nim wyprowadzenia
<natalka> witam Skrzyp
 * Quintasan zawsze był zdania że wrzucanie elektrycznych rzeczy podczas działania do wody to wyjątkowo kretyński pomysł
<qrq> Skrzyp pierwsze co wywalam w systemie to compiz :D
<Skrzyp> qrq, Ale najlepiej XFCe i samemu aktywatory uk ladac
<jacekowski> Quintasan: eeee nie
<Skrzyp> natalka, od kiedy tu bywasz?
<jacekowski> Quintasan: nie nisko napieciowych urzadzen
<natalka> destylowana woda jest ok
<Psotnick> jacekowski: ma być ciepły, tak?
<natalka> prawie nie przewodzi
<jacekowski> Psotnick: bardzo cieply
<julek> natalka: bredzisz:)
<jacekowski> julek: nie bredzi
<Quintasan> julek+
<Psotnick> dobra, zobaczę :)
<jacekowski> destylowana woda nie przewodzi pradu
<jacekowski> julek--
<julek> nawet nie wiecie jakie pH ma woda...;)
<natalka> w niewielkim stopniu tez ulega dsocjacji
<jacekowski> Quintasan: z woda nie jest problem przewodnictwa tylko problem korozji
<Dreadlish> nom
<natalka> dysocjacji
<jacekowski> nie dysocjacji
<jacekowski> tylko korozji
<natalka> woda ma pH 7
<julek> i ciagnie CO2 z powietrza
<Quintasan> olej transformatorowy i tyle
<Quintasan> czy jak to się tam zwało
<jacekowski> a wypij sobie olej transformatorowy
<natalka> jak to ciagnie>
<julek> woda destylowana ma pH 5,5
<natalka> ?
<natalka> 5,5?
<natalka> dupa nie 5,5
<julek> 5,5:)
<julek> pH moze tez byc ujemne...
<Quintasan> jacekowski: a po cholerę mam go pić?
<jacekowski> julek: pierdolisz
<jacekowski> julek: woda ma 7
<natalka> no proste ze 7 ma
<natalka> latwo to wyliczyc
<jacekowski> ok
<jacekowski> reboot
<jacekowski> i obadac czy sie odpali
<julek> jacekowski: sam pierdolisz niestety;)
<Psotnick> chyba jest prąd, bo była iskra ;)
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, :P
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, ile dajesz za domene?
<Dreadlish> i gdzie tak dla ścisłości
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, W InterNICu
<natalka> julek
<julek> natalka
<natalka> nie istnieja roztwory o ph ujemnym
<natalka> i wiekszym od 14
<julek> `google superkwas
<Przekliniak> julek: Superkwas – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superkwas>
<natalka> ide do wanny
<Skrzyp> natalka, 1. wlej superkwas
<Skrzyp> :P
<komp> dobranoc wszystkim
<natalka> dobranoc
<natalka> jaki superkwas?
<Skrzyp> natalka, ten ^^
<Skrzyp> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superkwas
<julek> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skala_pH#Praktyczny_zakres_skali_pH\
<natalka> zeby mnie zjadlo?
<Galahad> :D
<Skrzyp> Ty zjedz jego
<Skrzyp> Pokaz mu, kto tu ma cycki (jak tu mowili powyzej) :P
<julek> Kwas fluoroantymonowy jest ok. 2•1019 (dwadzieścia trylionów) razy mocniejszy od kwasu siarkowego(VI)
<julek> hehe
<natalka> no dobra poza środowiskiem wodnym może sie tak zdażyć
<natalka> :)
<Skrzyp> julek, A nam bab mowila, ze niby najsilniejsza jest jakas woda krolewska czy co
<Galahad> to chyba ten kwas z obcego
<Skrzyp> A tu lipa :S
<natalka> a zasade taka znacie>?
<julek> woda krolewska az tak silna nie jest:)
<julek> tzn. tam raczej chodzi o NOCl
<julek> a nie o sam kwas
<natalka> ale jak to sie doleje do wody to rpzestanie działać
<julek> `google chlorek nitrozylu
<Przekliniak> julek: Chlorek nitrozylu – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorek_nitrozylu>
<Skrzyp> Rada: Nigdy nie uzywac dd po 22 ;)
<Galahad> chemia jest fajna julek :>
<Skrzyp>  /exec reboot -f
 * natalka lubi chemie polimerów
<julek> :)
<Skrzyp> szkurde, nie dziala exec
 * julek nie lubi chemii polimerow
 * natalka lubi zapach utwardzacza z1 do żywicy epoksydowej
 * julek robil kiedys taka zywice
 * natalka modyfikowala kiedys taka żywicę
<julek> czym sie zajmujesz, natalko?
<Galahad> julek, masz dużo pań na roku ?
<julek> Galahad: sporo
<Galahad> :E
<Galahad> i jakei sa fajne ?
<natalka> jestem asystentem technolga
<julek> Galahad: ale wiekszosc by cie nie zainteresowala;)
<julek> natalka: gdzie?
<natalka> w fabryce folii
<natalka> :D
<Galahad> julek, czemu ?
<julek> Galahad: no... tego...
 * natalka tęskni za laboratorium i chce zmienic prace
<natalka> julek a ty chemie studiujesz?
<julek> no
<natalka> super
<julek> jeszcze...;)
<natalka> ja mialam prace mgr o żywicy
<natalka> epoksydowej
<julek> musze zdac radiochemie, technologie chemiczna, krystalografie i chemie organiczna...;)
<natalka> "otrzymywanie kompelsów poliimin alifatycznych i badanie ich wplywu na właściwości żywicy epoksydowej"
<julek> i wszystko na marzec:)
<julek> aaa...
<natalka> ja sobie czystej chemii nie studiowalam
<natalka> technologie
<julek> u mnie egzamin z tej technologii byl smieszny...
<Galahad> wiecei moze skąd zciągać pdfy tematyccze ?
<natalka> nie
<natalka> a jaki miales egzamin z technologii?
<natalka> my rysowalismy schematy
<julek> scholar.google.com
<natalka> ale ja sie uczylam tylko na drugi termin tego bo byly te same schematy, lepiej bylo nauczyc sie 10 niz 160 :D
<julek> natalka: ustny, glownie o ropie i o azocie
<julek> no generalnie w przemyslowym ujeciu;)
<julek> i trzeba mu bylo opisywac budowe pieca jakiegostam... no nie wazne
<natalka> aaa
<natalka> no to takie normalne
<julek> zdawalo chyba 21 dziewuch i 6 chlopakow
<natalka> ?
<julek> wszystkie dziewuchy zdaly, z chlopakow tylko jeden
<natalka> nie uczycie sie
<julek> ale jego w sumie mogl z dziewczyna pomylic...
<julek> nie:)
<natalka> ?
<natalka> a jak koles wyglada?
<julek> facet sam powiedzial, ze "kobieta nie muzi sie znac na jakichs maszynach"
<julek> stary:)
<natalka> o fuck
<natalka> ale chuj
<Galahad> hmm
<julek> *musi
<Galahad> kobieta nie musi sie na niczym znać
<natalka> chociaz bym sie na studiach bedac ucieszyla
<julek> oczywiscie wiekszosc tych panienek nie miala pojecia i tez zdawaly;)
<Galahad> tak jak każdy ":D
<PushUpek> Galahad: jak to nie? a kto będzie gotował?:D
<natalka> kobieta to sie musi znac na robieniu...
 * julek sam gotuje:)
<Galahad> właśnie ! tzn do kitu sa w kuchni faceci lepsi ....PushUpek :D
<julek> i sprzatam sam tez
<PushUpek> jak sam sobie będę gotował to po kiego mi baba w domu?
<julek> czasem:P
<natalka> no to teraz zaczniecie sobie sami loda robic, i bedzie calkiem szczesliwi bez kobiet :)
<julek> a ja babe pogonilem;)
<PushUpek> julek ;D
<qrq> Ktoś używa opery?
<Galahad> sami szowiniści
<Galahad> opera to kobieta NIE
<qrq> Operę :D
<PushUpek> natalka: taniej profesjonalistkę wynająć wychodzi ;D
<natalka> czyli samica jest samcowi zupełnie zbędna?
<julek> komu do kontaktu z kobietami potrzebna jest jakas przegladarka www?:P
<natalka> redtube?
<julek> heh
<qrq> Kiepska jakość
<qrq> Jak już oglądać to w 1080p
<natalka> o jak sie znaja
<natalka> :)
<Galahad> ja sie nie znam
<Galahad> :(
<PushUpek> qrq: nie za dużo szczegółów?:P
<julek> a ja wole na zywo mimo wszystko
<natalka> ale to drogo kosztuje
<natalka> ide bo mi woda ze środkiem powierzchniowo czynnym wystygnie
<julek> nie powedzialbym...;)
<natalka> pa
<qrq> I koniec zabawy :D
<Galahad> taaa...
<natalka> eee
<julek> :)
<PushUpek> natalka: kamerkę włącz ;D
<qrq> A już wyciągłem krem do dłoni :D
<julek> :P
<qrq> To używa ktoś tą operę?
<fi9o> Ta? To znaczy ktora?
 * Nerihsa  
<qrq> Opera 11
<fi9o> opera-11.01-2.i686
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Build jakiś tam :D
<qrq> Anyway
<fi9o> I co w zwiazku z tym, ze ktos jej uzywa?
<qrq> Może wiecie jak pernamentnie włączyć w tym programie typ prywatny
<fi9o> A to taki jest? :x
<qrq> wiem że z firefoxie tak się da
<qrq> Wiem że brzmię jak lamer i noob którym jestem ale
<qrq> Wiecie o co chodzi :D
<qrq> Niezapisywanie historii ciasteczek itd
<julek> taa... i ustawic strone startowa na konkretny adres?
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Już mam :)
<qrq> "Adblocka" też już mam :P
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXjpMSSniDk&NR=1
<julek> najbardziej dziwaczny film jaki widzialem
<qrq> To polecam "Stroszek" Herzoga :)
 * winter widział
<qrq> To dopiero dziwny film :)
<qrq> A koniec jest
<qrq> Porażający
<ChaosEngine> Mullholland Driveer albo ... Rewolver.
<ChaosEngine> Driver
<qrq> ChaosEngine Lost Higway :D
<ChaosEngine> Drive kufa
<ChaosEngine> Lynch & Lynch
<qrq> Highway :)
<winter> mullholand drive to lyncha afair
<qrq> Mulholland Drive właściwie ma sens :)
<winter> nom
<ChaosEngine> tak
<qrq> A Lost Highway go nie ma
<winter> ostatnio obejrzałem cały twin peaks
<winter> wszystkie odcinki, dwie serie
<winter> ale zakończenie do dupy
<qrq> :)
<julek> "the wall" dobry
<ChaosEngine> jak oglądałęm MullhollandDrive to wymiękłem w połowie i poszedłęm po piwo aby mieć jakąć przyjemność
<julek> tyle, ze "the wall" ma sens
<Galahad> ok ide zagrać i spać
<qrq> The Wall to nieudany album :)
<winter> też spadam
<julek> a to, co przed chwila wyslalem raczej nie
<winter> bye
<winter> nie zapomnijcie pokazać cycków
 * winter &
<julek> imo udany, chociaz nie moj ulubiony;)
<Galahad> debranoc wszystkim
<qrq> DSOTM i WYWH znacznie lepszy
<qrq> Dobranoc
<fi9o> Bye
<julek> i Animals
<qrq> Animals zbyt betonowe :)
<julek> Dark side mam na winylu
<qrq> Jak dla mnie :)
<julek> i zjechany strasznie;)
<julek> moj ulubiony album
<qrq> Joy Division I Pink Floyd :)
<julek> king crimson
<qrq> Nieeee :D
<julek> stare genesis
<julek> jethro tull
<qrq> Omg
<qrq> Zabijasz mnie tymi tytułami :)
<qrq> Może od razu Emerson Lake and Palmer? :D
<julek> nie, to to nie...:/
<julek> juz predzej YES
<qrq> fuck...
<qrq> To już przesadziłeś
<qrq> Wokalista Yes ma tragiczny wokal
<qrq> Tragiczny
<julek> tez srednio lubie
<julek> jak dziewuszka;)
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uim2jZHZ3YU
<julek> a to znasz?
<qrq> Nie rozumiem
<qrq> Znam
<qrq> Nie lubię typowego progresywnego rocka
<julek> ja tez nie
<julek> zwykle
<qrq> Większość takich kapel gra na zasadzie piosenka, solo na perkusji, solo na klawiszach , piosenka, solo na gitarze.
<qrq> I tak to wygląda :D
<julek> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/bjulek
<qrq> Rick Wright
<qrq> Byłem w Gdańsku
<qrq> Na Gilmourze
<qrq> I na spotkaniu z Masonem w Krakowie
<julek> heh...
<qrq> Ale na Gilmourze
<qrq> Było do dupy
<qrq> Stałem koło mixera
<qrq> A gówno było słychać :)
<qrq> Takie było tandetne nagłośnienie :)
<julek> :)
<qrq> Ludzie oczekiwali drugiego PULSE
<qrq> A tu lipa :)
<qrq> Teraz w kwietniu Waters ma dwa koncerty The Wall w Łodzi
<qrq> Nie ma już biletów
<julek> wiem, mialem jechac
<qrq> :)
<julek> ja o tym slyszalem juz w wakacje i sie zastanawialem
<qrq> Widziałem już dvd z usa :P
<julek> i jak?
<julek> mnie ten waters drazni troche
<julek> wscieka sie na gilmoura, ale gdyby nie on, to pink floyd by sie skonczylo po 2 pierwszych (srednich raczej) albumach
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7TYvQ0b_uM&fmt=18
<qrq> tak będzie w Łodzi
<Skrzyp> http://spolecznie.com/2011/02/06/jest-ok-ale-sie-nie-zblizaj/
<julek> nie podoba mi sie...
<julek> przesadzone troche, a nie ma klimatu
<qrq> Gdybyś tam był
<qrq> To mówiłbyś inaczej :)
<julek> pewnie tak;)
 * natalka czysta gładka i pachnąca
<julek> ale inaczej bym to widzial...;)
<Skrzyp> natalka, :P
<Skrzyp> no comments
<Skrzyp> BTW - Fajnego nicka wyhaczyłaś
<natalka> ??
<natalka> yyy
<qrq> natalka To jakaś prowokacja?
<Skrzyp> Zarejestrowałaś sobie?
<natalka> yyy
<qrq> Za dużo pytań :D
<natalka> yy
<Skrzyp> qrq, Kernel Panic w wersji damskiej
<julek>  /msg nickserv register haslo email
<qrq> Zombie? :)
<julek> chyba
<Skrzyp> czyli 'yyy'
<natalka> czemu prowokacja
<Skrzyp> najlpiej /msg nikcserv help register
<qrq> Nie dajcie się zwieść to dalszy ciąg prowokacji :)
<natalka> pachnę jak cola
<natalka> :)
<natalka> ide sie poprzytulac do siebie
<Skrzyp> mam joba na noc
<qrq> Szkoda że nie jak coca :D
<natalka> kokaina podobno jest dobra
<qrq> Na szybki zawał serca :)
<Skrzyp> robię sobie theme na joggera bez użycia obrazków, theme monospace, i bez zadnego formatowania
<natalka> brzmi kusząco
<Skrzyp> tylko literki i '- -' only
<Skrzyp> i walnę siarczystego posta na półmetek ferii
<qrq> "ide sie poprzytulac do siebie" = idę się podotykać?
<natalka> czy po przedawkowaniu amfetaminy mozna miec nierowno bijace serce?
<julek> tak
<natalka> Skrzyp, nie
<natalka> julek, ale to wraca po jakims czasie do porzadku czy juz tak zostaje
<natalka> ?
<qrq> Stan permanentny :D
<natalka> kurwa!
<qrq> Koka silnie uzależnia
<julek> dziury w nosie sie robia
<natalka> ale jak ktos np zazyl raz
<natalka> tylko ze przez caly dzien
<natalka> i za duzo jak na azpierwszy r
<natalka> i za duzo jak na pierwszy raz
<natalka> to moze potem byc tak ze serce nierowno bije, i tak zostanie?
<Skrzyp> natalka, czemu nie?
<Skrzyp> hmm... jakiś dobry edytor CSS'ów?
<Skrzyp> wiem, Vim! :P
<qrq> Może od razu heroina? :)
<natalka> heroina chyba jest gorsza od kokainy
<qrq> Zależy co masz na myśli :)
<qrq> 2 lata na herze
<qrq> I koniec :D
<julek> qrq: nie podoba mi sie to "the wall" zdecydowanie;)
<julek> qrq: "weekend na dzialce";)
<qrq> Tylko że po pierwszym razie się już nie oderwiesz
<Skrzyp> Potrzebuję jakiejś superszybkiej proxy
<qrq> TOR :D
<qrq> :)
<Skrzyp> Nie musi być anonymous, ale musi być darmowa
<Skrzyp> Bo mnie wkurza net 2kbs
<Skrzyp> i strony 600b/s
<Skrzyp> irc jako tako
<Skrzyp> a ssh to jakby wysylac znaki pocztą polską
<Skrzyp> o obrazkach mozna zapomniec
<Skrzyp> szanuję czasy mobemow 56k :P
<qrq> Masz internet 2kbs?
<Skrzyp> qrq, Ano
<qrq> Czemuż tak?
<Skrzyp> komórka (nokia 5200, 2G) + bluetooth
<Skrzyp> + fuckin` oferta ery "Darmowy internet"
<qrq> za 9 zł? :D
<Skrzyp> ktora po 100mb obniza transfer do 2kbs
<qrq> To jest dobre na edge
<Skrzyp> qrq, "Pierwszy miesiac za darmo!" :P
<ntat> Skrzyp, Opera Turbo albo wyłącz obrazki i flash`e
<Skrzyp> qrq, wylaczylem oba
<Skrzyp> a opery nie bd sciagal
<julek> lynx
<qrq> Opera Turbo nie działa coś :)
<ntat> albo elinks
<ntat> ;)
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> eee...
<ntat> Sam na tym jadę, mam co prawda szybki Internet ale 128 MB ramu, to się nawet nie chce X`ów włączać;)
<natalka> da sie miec irca na androidzie?
<Skrzyp> natalka, akeż oczywiście
<Skrzyp> jest w chuja klientów
<natalka> taaa?
<natalka> a jak sie nazywaja
<Skrzyp> ano
<julek> sa i klienty irca do roznych starych telefonow
<Skrzyp> AndChat na przykład
<Skrzyp> julek, jmirc-m <3
<julek> ale ja nie moglem nigdy przebrnac przez ustawienia sieci w telefonie:)
<qrq> Na androidzie jest emulator psx więc czemuż miałoby nie być irc
<Skrzyp> `g IRC client for Android
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: AndChat.net - IRC Client for Android: <http://www.andchat.net/>
<Skrzyp> o
<Skrzyp> akurat
<qrq> ?
<Skrzyp> julek, APNy i IPki, łatwizna
<Skrzyp> ja mam nawet 8.8.8.8 jako dns na nokii :P
<ntat> julek, zawsze możesz sobie wysłać sms`a konfiguracyjnego
<ntat> :)
<julek> a cos i tak nie chcialo dzialac...
<Skrzyp> dibra. sudo rake ~/kanapka/ i wracam
<Skrzyp> julek, boś nie umiesz
<Skrzyp> z pamieci ci moge nawet IPki wyrecytowac
<julek> nie jestem hax0rem:(
<natalka> a jak sie z tego andchat polaczyc z freenode?
<julek> z anyremote korzystam codziennie
<julek> mam w telefonie pilota do komputera, rozleniwilem sie:P
<tarabaz> wiem, ze to nie ten kanal ale mam problem z debianem a konkretnie z aktualizacja z lenny na squeeze i mysql-5.1 :(
<ntat> tarabaz, ponoć lepiej nie aktualizować z Lenny na Squeeze, tylko od nowa zainstalować Squeeze
<tarabaz> tez slyszalem ale to bez sensu - to nie windows - z zalozenia aktualizacja powinna byc bezproblemowa
<tarabaz> a problem mam taki
<tarabaz> Konfigurowanie mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.49-3) ...
<tarabaz> Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
<tarabaz> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld . . . . . . . . . . . . . . failed!
<tarabaz> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<tarabaz> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
<tarabaz>  podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 1
<tarabaz> configured to not write apport reports
<tarabaz>                                       dpkg: problemy z zależnościami uniemożliwiają skonfigurowanie mysql-server:
<tarabaz>  mysql-server zależy od mysql-server-5.1; jednakże:
<tarabaz>   Pakiet mysql-server-5.1 nie jest jeszcze skonfigurowany.
<tarabaz> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania mysql-server (--configure):
<tarabaz>  problemy z zależnościami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany
<tarabaz> configured to not write apport reports
<tarabaz>                                       Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<ntat> masz napisane - problemy z zależnościami...
<natalka> dobranoc
<natalka> :*
<qrq> A kysz :D
<tarabaz> odinstalowalem klocace sie zaleznosci
<tarabaz> i znowu po kolei instalowalem
<qrq> Stary system?
<natalka> wal sie na ryjek
<natalka> :P
<ntat> Poza tym, to są dwa różne wydania, więc to nie to samo co zwykła aktualizacja pakietów
<qrq> Kiedy instalowałeś system?
<julek> ech...
<tarabaz> lenny do squeeze
<tarabaz> system - 3 mies temu
<tarabaz> i aktualizowany na bierzaco byl
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld_safe: Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:22 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: /usr/sbin/mysqld: Table 'mysql.plugin' doesn't exist
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:22 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:22  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:22 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-bdb'
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:22 [ERROR] Aborting
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld:
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:22 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:22  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:28 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:28  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 43655
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:28 kain mysqld: 110207  0:00:28 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:28 kain mysqld:
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:28 kain mysqld_safe: mysqld from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid ended
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:37 kain /etc/init.d/mysql[10089]: 0 processes alive and '/usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping' resulted in
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:37 kain /etc/init.d/mysql[10089]: #007/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<tarabaz> Feb  7 00:00:37 kain /etc/init.d/mysql[10089]: error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<qrq> Jakbyś go zainstalował dziś to poradziłbym CI go przeinstalować :)
<tarabaz> wiem :/
<tarabaz> ale tam mam w chu maili na isp config
<tarabaz> :/
<qrq> Serwer?
<qrq> Coś tam ważnego masz?
<ntat> Z tego co pamiętam, to po takiej aktualizacji trzeba ręcznie zaktualizować kernel
<tarabaz> kernel dziala i wszystko ok
<tarabaz> ale mysql nie chce wstac
<tarabaz> :/
<qrq> tarabaz Co tam masz?
<tarabaz> a no serwer mailowy
<qrq> Dużo userów?
<tarabaz> nie tyle duzo co duze skrzynki po kilkaset gb
<qrq> Nie dużo to znaczy 5,10 , 100?
<tarabaz> z 40
<Skrzyp> tarabaz, jakiś firmowy, czy co?
<tarabaz> no
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Chciałbym pomóc
<qrq> Ale jestem blady w tym temacie
<qrq> To dla mnie czarna magia
<Dreadlish> narazio
<qrq> Dobranoc
<tarabaz> fuck - a mialo byc tak pieknie z updatem :/
<ntat> Eh... nawet nie wiedziałem, że w konsoli można przeglądać pliki .pdf :)
<Skrzyp> ntat, vipdf
<ntat> i zdjęcia
<ntat> Skrzyp, ja używam fbi
<ntat> fbi nazwa_zdjęcia.png
<ntat> fbgs nazwa_pliku.pdf
<ntat> a program to fbi - świetna sprawa
<ntat> tak, żeby zobaczyć zdjęcie musiałem włączać X`y a teraz wszystko "od ręki":P
<Skrzyp> ntat, w konsoli można nawet grać
<Skrzyp> w openttd albo w lincity
<Skrzyp> albo nawet folmy oglądać [ mplayer -vo fb ]
<ntat> ls
<Skrzyp> :P
<ntat> ;]
<Skrzyp> cat
<Skrzyp> ntat, RADA - nie używaj dd po 20:00 :P
<ntat> dd?
<Skrzyp> man dd
<Skrzyp> nie radzę używać po 22 ;P
<Skrzyp> Tak sobie dysk zjebałem
<Skrzyp> bo zamiast of=/dev/sdb dałem /dev/sda :P
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> to tak, jak rm fr /home/... wystarczy przez przypadek dać spację rm fr / home/... i po frytkach;P
<ntat> oczywiście z su
<Skrzyp> :P
<ntat> sprawdzę czy działa fbi na nk.pl
<Skrzyp> albo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdA -f :P
<Skrzyp> ntat, po webie?
<ntat> Omg działa!:D
<ntat> W elinks www.nk.pl :D
<Skrzyp> links2 -g :P
<ntat> co to -g?
<Skrzyp> graphic mode :P
<Skrzyp> czyli po framebufferze, obrazki itp
<ntat> o
<ntat> :)
<Skrzyp> jak masz Xfbdev, to możesz odpalić kazdy app X;owy bez X'ów :P
<ntat> eh, elinks nie ma -g
<ntat> W links ani w links2 nie mogłem ustawić kodowania UTF8 i nie miałem polskich znaków na żadnej stronie
<ntat> Jedyne ludzkie kodowanie to ISO 8859-2 było ale i tak krzaki były
<Strzaua> czesc
<Strzaua> sluchajcie, mam takie szybkie pytanko, jak w ubuntu ustawic odpalenie jakiegos programu o danej godzinie?
<ntat> Strzaua, nie wiem, ale wiem, jak uruchomić program po jakimś czasie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-30
<m477> ...
<m477> :_
<m477> :)
<kklimonda_> m477: o jedną za dużo, o parę godzin za późno ;)
<m477> kklimonda_: ?
<kklimonda_> m477: spac a nie kawe pic ;)
<m477> ja nie dawno wstalem
<kklimonda_> gdzie ty siedzisz? po drugiej stronie globu?
<kklimonda_> jezu, jak mi się pić chce - 2 w nocy, na dworze pewnie z -15 a w domu nic do picia.. nawet wody w czajniku
<kklimonda_> muszę się chyba na stację przejść :/
<m477> nie
<m477> zagotuj wode i na mroz wystaw
<m477> szybko wystygnie ;P
<kklimonda_> oo, w sumie niegłupie
<kklimonda_> zmęczony już jestem
<m477> widzisz
<m477> jak Ty dopusciles do tego zeby nic nie miec do picia na chacie :o
<kklimonda_> miałem iść do sklepu wieczorem, ale zanim się obejrzałem to była 12:00 ;)
<m477> hehe, tez tak mam
<m477> naszczescie sa nocne
<kklimonda_> no to zawsze ostatnia deska ratunku
<m477> obejrze sobie obecego ;o
<m477> wódeczki mi sie zachcialo :)
<m477> sysek: ;o
<|B|enedyktXVI> hi
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> aaaa
<m477> jak ja wtsen
<m477> ;f
<qfqwd> ;E
<szymon_g> witam
<m477> kto pije?
 * Szatan 
<Szatan> szymon_g: witaj emigrancie ;)
<szymon_g> witaj Szatanie :)
<szymon_g> kurde, ale zimno :/
<mati75> Szatan: Rafał ferie?
<Szatan> mati75: nie, wolne
<Szatan> mati75: po prostu jutro idę do roboty. ;)
<mati75> Szatan: od jutra to ja mam wolne
<mati75> kurwa
<mati75> śniadanie się przypaliło
<mati75> i kawa zimna
<Szatan> mati75: eh, a mi tosty się przypaliły
<mati75> super jeszcze mój własny serwer ts się przeciwko mnie buntuje
<Szatan> mati75: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/418551_218790251544035_100002391859959_450290_1397803275_n.jpg widziałeś? :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7j9mpxq> (at a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<mati75> nie
<Szatan> po prostu "miszcz" gimpa
<mati75> true
<mati75> zaraz mnie coś weźmie z tą twarzoksiążką
<mati75> wylogowuje mnie nonstop
<Szatan> eh, u mnie nie ładował wczoraj obrazków lub w części ładował
<mati75> kocham google
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vY2oybA
<bastetmilo> hej
<szymon_g> hej
<nn52> siema
<drathir> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> czeeść Drathir
<drathir> bastetmilo: szymon_g witajcie...
<nn52> mam dziwny problem, czasami jak klikam że chce wyłączyć komputer - to tylko wylogowuje.... też tak macie czasem?
<nn52> i nie da się wyłączyć , trzeba komendą :P
<drathir> nn52: prawie zawsze tak w live mam
<nn52> a widzisz... ja tam na dysku mam jak nie wpisze sudo shutdown -h now , to nic sie nie stanie
<drathir> nn52: i nie chcialbym Cie straszyc ale tak jest jak ktos jeszcze jest zalogowany...
<nn52> drathir... jest tylko jedno konto ;F
<drathir> root? o.o
<nn52> nie
<nn52> debian , root jest osobno ;P
<nn52> pprzecież..
<nn52> dobra lece ;P
<nn52> papapapa
<drathir> czyli juz 2 konta... moze jakis proces w tle..
<drathir> milego...
<sysek> m477: ?
<m477> ;/
<julek> ;\
<banex> Hi
<Szatan> hi banex
<Szatan> banex: banana?
<banex> nie, dzieki
<banex> Wizard: dorobiles sie opa. gj
<DaZ> o nie!
<m477> @_@
<avalan> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<avalan> :<
<m477> :<
<tobiasz29> >:
<DaZ> co robicz co robicz co z nami bedzie
<tobiasz29> gócho wszendzie, cicho wszendzie  :|
<m477> ;/
<Xantusia> dzień dobry bardzo :)
<Ashiren> ohayo
<Xantusia> Małe pytanko - czy używa ktoś KDE? (nie bić :P )
 * DaZ używa
 * tobiasz29 używa używki
<Xantusia> bo moje KDE zużywa 20-40% procesora :(
<Xantusia> nic nie robiąc
<tobiasz29> Xantusia: wyłącz nepomuk, wywal akonadi
<DaZ> skoro zużywa to robi
<DaZ> no i nepomuk :f
<DaZ> bo bez akonadi to nic nie działa juz.
<Xantusia> jak mam to wywalić? :D
<tobiasz29> mi bez akonadi działa wszystko, czego mi potrzeba :P
<tobiasz29> Xantusia: nepomuka masz wyłączonego?
<DaZ> kcmshell4 kcm_nepomuk
<Xantusia> tobiasz29: nie
<tobiasz29> no to fru
<Xantusia> ale jak? :)
<DaZ> kcmshell4 kcm_nepomuk
<Ashiren> albo ustawienia systemowe
<Xantusia> wow
<Xantusia> coś lepiej :D
<DaZ> przekerneluj kompile z kernel lups
<DaZ> s/kernel/funrol/
<DaZ> bredze juz bardziej niz zamierzam >:
<Xantusia> yhm
<Xantusia> chyba to co zrobiłam pomogło
<Xantusia> troszkę :)
<DaZ> no, to teraz
<DaZ> cycki.
<tobiasz29> >__>
<abbus> ;]
<DaZ> cyckicycki
<DaZ> z prawem i tradycją sie nie wygra :f
<Xantusia> :>
<tobiasz29> PiT
<Xantusia> żadnych cycków, poza tym ja tu nie pierwszy raz :>
<Xantusia> DaZ dzięki za pomoc już zdecydowanie mniej zasobów zżera... :)
<DaZ> jak zadnych cycków to po co udajesz kobiete w internetach :x
<tobiasz29> wiadomo... acta
<DaZ> jak uzywasz tego na tosterze to mozesz przytobiaszowac i zabic akonadi tez :f
<Xantusia> DaZ nie udaję :) Kobiety też używają linuksów :)
<DaZ> nie.
<Xantusia> tak!
<DaZ> co to za kobiety jak żadnych cyckow :x
<Xantusia> żadnego pokazywania cycków!
<Xantusia> a nie żadnych cycków... taka drobna różnica :)
<m477> spać!
<DaZ> czynność pomyłkowa
<Xantusia> wybaczam ;)
<DaZ> twoja.
<Xantusia> wybaczam napisałam! nie musisz już przepraszać, ale po kwiaty możesz skoczyć :>
<DaZ> chociaz rozumiem, tez sobie wiele rzeczy wybaczam :f
<Xantusia> w ogóle porażka :( Unity do bani, Gnome3 do bani, Mate nie działa jak należy, XFCE mi nie wystarcza i tak oto wracam do KDE :(
<tobiasz29>  \o/
<DaZ> wszystko inne ssie dupke, co poradzić
<DaZ> chociaż mate nie był taki zły, jak na gnome :x
<Xantusia> gnome2 było ok, nic więcej nie potrzebowałam
<DaZ> no, to w gnome3 nic wiecej nie ma
<Xantusia> na cholerę się zabrali za poprawianie dobrego :(
<DaZ> conajwyzej troche mniej
<Xantusia> właśnie - mniej
<DaZ> przeciez nie potrzebujesz wiecej >:
<Xantusia> potrzebuję tego co miałam :D
<Xantusia> a nie mniej
<DaZ> jeszcze teraz forkuja jakies cinnamon z tego
<Xantusia> bawiłam się chwilę
<Xantusia> zbyt minimalistyczne dla mnie
<Xantusia> ale w KDE i tak plus - znalazłam pakiet z oxygen transparet w deb :D
<DaZ> bespin lepsz.
 * tobiasz29 uzywa glassa
<Xantusia> poka poka
<DaZ> ktoco
<DaZ> tobiasz29: jakiego glassa? >:
<tobiasz29> komuczemu
<tobiasz29> temes
<Xantusia> bespina ;D
<Xantusia> aaa globalne menu ^^
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/derpderp715.png :f
<Xantusia> ładne, miałam to samo na gnome2.x
<Xantusia> troszkę mi się znudziło :)
<DaZ> grunt, ze działa mi szybciej niz oxygę.
<Xantusia> w ogóle to KDE jest jakies wolne
<Xantusia> dużo wolniejsze od CF
<tobiasz29> -_-
<DaZ> to se włącz kde z cf :f
<Xantusia> hmmm i zero rozmywania obramowań :(
<DaZ> no co, starzy uzytkownicy linuksa
<DaZ> unity tak bardzo wtyczką do kąpisa
<DaZ> rozmywania obramowań? >:
<Xantusia> okien
<Xantusia> eee
<DaZ> ze jak okien >:
<Xantusia> chwila nie muszę włączacz emeraldka
<Xantusia> włączać*
<tobiasz29> o0
<Xantusia> compiz --replace + kde 4.8 = fail :D
<DaZ> kcmshell4 componentchooser → window manager == win
<tobiasz29> o<-<
<Xantusia> w ogóle kolejna głupota - nie mam uprawnień do akutalizacji a o hasło nie pyta ^^
<DaZ> lolco
<tobiasz29> ta akutalizacja podejrzanie wygląda  :x
<Xantusia> tadam - http://i.imgur.com/PvsNF.jpg
<DaZ> fuj
<tobiasz29>  \o/  opera
<Xantusia> no pewnie, że opera ^^
<DaZ> fetyszysta >:
<tobiasz29> operator
<Szatan> kombajnista
<Xantusia> w ogóle o hasło nie pyta. jak klikałam w deba to w centrum oporogramowania ten sam błąd
<Xantusia> dopiero dophin z sudo z terminala pomógł
<Xantusia> cóś nie tak z tym KDE
<DaZ> pewnie nie masz jakiegos gksu, czy czegostam
<DaZ> pebkace
<DaZ> wszedzie pebkace
<Xantusia> eee?
<BlessJah> DaZ: albo ma dodatkowego usera i nie dała mu uprawnień
<Xantusia> wiesz, nie używałam KDE parę lat
<Xantusia> się skończy na tym, że ściągnę sobie kubuntu i o!
<tobiasz29> idź na archa
 * Xantusia szuka pendirve do instalki
<Xantusia> może od razu na gentoo?
<tobiasz29> gentooo ssie za przeproszeniem
<Xantusia> nie mam zamiaru pół życia spędzić na instalacji oprogramowania ^^
<Szatan> tobiasz29: Ty ssiesz razem z Archem!
<Xantusia> i kompilacji ze źródeł
<DaZ> iksde
<tobiasz29> Xantusia: toż mowię arch a nie gętó
<DaZ> no własnie, idz kompiluj ten swoj gówniany arch!
<tobiasz29> :D
<Szatan> eh, w archu trzeba kompilować także
<DaZ> no a jak
<Szatan> eh, nie ma jak AUR
<Xantusia> Szatan: Ubuntu Satanic Edition ^^
<Xantusia> a może PCLinuxOS?
<Szatan> └─> eix ubuntu | wc -l
<Szatan> 23
<Xantusia> coraz gorzej z tymi linuxami :(
<DaZ> mnie tam dobrze
<Xantusia> oddajcie mi gnome2 !!!!!1111jedenjedenjedeneście!!!
<unkn000w> classic lepszy :P
<Xantusia> właśnie :(
<unkn000w> to instaluj?
<Xantusia> mam, ale to namiastka gnome2
<unkn000w> lepsze to niz unity
<Xantusia> pewnie, ale to nadal namiastka
<unkn000w> lacze sie z Toba w bolu ;)
<Thorbjorn> elo, kto ogarnia office witera/
<Thorbjorn> ?
<Xantusia> zależy co chcesz zepsuć :P
<Xantusia> głupie pytanie :D jest już polonizacja do 4.8 KDE? :P
<Xantusia> bo trochę głupio mi z angielskim
<DaZ> to przerzuc na rosyjski
<unkn000w> lulz
<Xantusia> Daz: chętnie, ale tych ich kszaczkopłotków nie panimaju ni w ząb
<DaZ> to godzina nauki :f
<DaZ> dalej jest już tylko gorzej
<unkn000w> po 4 latach nauki mozna nie umiec ani slowa
<DaZ> pażałsta
<DaZ> :F
<unkn000w> heee?:p
<Xantusia> dobra głupie pytanie [solved] ;]
<unkn000w> moje pytanie bylo madre, on mnie tam moze wyzywac po rusku! ;)
<Xantusia> może za jakiś czas się przyzwyczaję do KDE :(
 * Xantusia idzie gotować strawę
<Xantusia> dowidzenia się z wami ;)
<gjm> cześć gejuchy
<Szatan> cześć zdychający gjm
<Voldenet> a mnie nie przywitasz, skryty homosiu?
<gjm> a, i cześć trolle i gimnazjaliści
<Voldenet> yo
<Voldenet> ja nie jestem trollem, tak przy okazji
<gjm> ale jakiś się trafi
<Anonimm9> Cześć.
<gjm> Sześć.
<Szatan> pięść
<gjm> ktoś tu lubi fisting ;>
<foreste_> czesc
<gjm> joł
<dr-house> hi
<dr-house> mam małe pytanko
<dr-house> jak wyłączyć wyskakujące powiadomienie o wpisanie hasła do bazy kluczy?
<dr-house> tak się dzieje podczas używania google-chrome
<kklimonda_> dr-house: powinno raz wystarczyć
<kklimonda_> (wpisać hasło)
<dr-house> ale powiedzmy jeśli ja nie chce aby taki monit mi się wyświetlał?
<dr-house> to jak coś takiego wyłączyć
<kklimonda_> ustawić puste hasło dla bazy kluczy
<kklimonda_> albo pogrzebać w ustawieniach chrome by z niej nie korzystał
<dr-house> dzięki:)
<dr-house> pomogło to z pustym hasłem
<markness> witam wszystkich ;)
<gjm> wszyscy cię witają
<Dreadlish> no
<markness> moglbym miec prosbe do spolecznosci ubuntu.pl? :) jezeli ktos ma mozliwosc wbic na strone www.takumar.pl i zaglosowac w ankiecie na nazwisko Bogusz to bylbym bardzo wdzieczny ;)
<gjm> nie
<markness> dzieki ;0
<markness> ;) *
<gjm> nie ma sprawy
<gjm> jaki ch*j
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> wyłudzacz jeden
<Dreadlish> aż internety zwoliniły
<Dreadlish> zaraz siostre puszcze przez chiński firewall chyba
<gjm> chiński?
<gjm> cingciangtables?
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu ;d
<Blondyn> brzydka :P
<ntat> Witam
<gjm> Żegnam
<qrq> Kto jest właścicielem ubuntu.pl? :D
<Szatan> qrq: Sylwester ;p
<gjm> jakis Żyd z Betlejem
<Anonimm9> To na pewno gjm.
<qrq> To było pytanie na poważnie :)
<Anonimm9> Albo nie, to racze nie gjm :)
<Szatan> qrq: try jabber: sylwester@ubuntu.pl
<gjm> Szatan: dlaczego kłamiesz? przeciez wszyscy wiedzą że to Gates
<Szatan> gjm: bo jestem tylko szatanem i mnie nie ma w XXI wieku
<Szycha> jak to nie ma... To kto do uja stoi za smolenskiem?
<gjm> Obcy
<Szatan> Szycha: grawitacja ;p
<Szycha> :O
<Szycha> to niemozliwe
<Szycha> grawitacja nie istnieje
<Szatan> Szycha: przyciąganie ziemskie? trzęsienia ziemi? tornada? tsunami?
<gjm> obcy
<avalan> robaczki świętojańskie
<gjm> o, te są wredne
<Blondyn> ale ta symulacja obcięcia skrzydła była ciekawa
<gjm> kul
<Blondyn> nie wiem jaki to program był hmmm
<Blondyn> net mi zamarzł... lol
<Szatan> a mi proxy się wiesza
<Blondyn> dobrze ze nie ma kasy na wojne bo to chyba ruscy zamach zrobili :F
<Voldenet> polska dyplomacja nie miała zgody na wylot do Rosji
<Voldenet> to tak btw
<Voldenet> i to pozwolenie na papierze załatwili kilka miechów później
<gjm> a te brzozy to tam specjalnie zasadzili
<Voldenet> więc Ruscy mogli zestrzelić
<nythrow> Smoleńsk; Jezu...
<Blondyn> pierwsze co pomyślałem to "wojna"
<Voldenet> ja też
<Voldenet> zawiodłem się
<Blondyn> ale widać nie opłacało by się nikomu wywoływać
<Voldenet> ale w sumie nie spodziewałbym się czegoś takiego po naszym (wtedy jeszcze PO) prezydencie
<qrq> Może to tylko ja ale nie czuję by społeczeństwo nadal przeżywało kryzys z tego powodu.
<Blondyn> tak słabiutko wyszło
<qrq> Ludzie pracują , bawią się i pracują.
<Wizard> ćżęść!
<qrq> I to robią :)
 * Wizard pije piwo np. teraz
<Blondyn> qrq: bo to mimo że tragedia to jednak dla zwykłych ludzi "szczęście" z tego powodu ze jak jest konflikt to ostatni ginie generał
<Blondyn> a powinno być odwrotnie więcej ludzi można oszczędzić :>
<qrq> A może to jest coś wpisanego w historyczną podświadomość Polaków?
<qrq> Martyrologia itd.
<Blondyn> hmm
<Blondyn> jedno jest pewne po tym dali se spokój z historią mają bierzący temat :F
<qrq> Powiem coś nie do końca sensownego. Może to spowodowało katastrofę?
<Blondyn> właśnie oglądam wolframa i całkiem na miejscu pytanie :D
<Blondyn> tego od nowej nauki*
<qrq> W końcu bycie całkowitym racjonalistą nie jest do końca sensowne :)
<Voldenet> 'bycie racjonalistą jest nieracjonalne'
<Blondyn> qrq: w pewnym sensie na pewno przede wszystkim na pewno presja taka czy inna na pilotów
<Blondyn> nawet ta "historyczna"
<gjm> "w pewnym sensie na pewno przede wszystkim na pewno" składnia i interpunkcja w lesie, co?
<Blondyn> ze powinno się za wszelką cenę bo tak wypada :F
<Blondyn> gjm smoleńskim
<qrq>  Voldenet Z prostego powodu masz rację. Bo jak można być racjonalistą gdy człowiek nie rozumie wszystkiego? :)
<gjm> Blondyn: use TAB
<Voldenet> racjonalnie sobie tłumaczyć bezsens bycia racjonalistą
<Voldenet> brzmi jak hipokryzja o złożoności wykładniczej
<Voldenet> taka duża
<Wizard> NightWish`, ping :)
<gjm> o, cześć Wizard
<Szatan> Wizard: zostaw Ewę w spokoju ;p
<Wizard> gjm, czesć
<Wizard> Szatan, czesć
<Wizard> no miała zdać sprawozdanie
<qrq>  Voldenet Można się jeszcze bardziej zagłębić i zgubić :)
<Blondyn> podstawowy błąd to niekupienie samolotów nowych ....
<qrq>  Voldenet Czym bardziej złożone twierdzenie i czym więcej jego zależności tym bardziej staje się problematyczne.
<Voldenet> czym więcej zależności tym gorzej
<Voldenet> wie o tym każdy linuksiarz
<qrq> :D
<Voldenet> tworzenie paczek na linuksa: skompiluj z obsługą wszystkiego
<Voldenet> wpisz w depsy 130 paczek
<Blondyn> chyba żę każda nowa zależność przynosi zyski - wie o tym bill :D
<Voldenet> Brzmi jak repozytoria
<Wizard> weźcie mi nie gadajcie o samolotach, mam dość samolotów :(
<qrq> Czyż nie lepiej wpie*dolić jedną wielką paczkę ze wszystkimi zależnościami included? :D
<Szatan> Wizard: a te papierowe?
<Wizard> żadne
<qrq> Przepraszam , natywną binarkę.
<Wizard> po dzisiejszej podróży - dziękuję bardzo
<gjm> jak we Francyji?
<Voldenet> qrq: to dobry pomysł
<Voldenet> nie mów, że też robisz repozytoria?
<Voldenet> :D
<qrq> Chciałbym
<Voldenet> Spoko, FLOSS akceptuje takie zachowania, nawet je popiera
<Voldenet> każdy może
<Wizard> gjm, po staremu, syf, brud, burdel i kupy na ulicy
<Voldenet> (to jest właśnie problem, to tak btw)
<Wizard> meneleria i żebracy
<Szatan> Wizard: a ile meczetów znalazłeś?
<Szatan> :D
<Wizard> jak na razie żadnego, ale Arabów tu jest dużo
<Wizard> szukałem jakiegoś jedzenia i nie było wyjścia, trza było iść na turko-sałatkę
<Blondyn> :x
<Wizard> a francuskie jedzenie jest takie dobre :(
 * Szatan Last.fm player: Nero - Bad Trip
<regedarek> czesc
<Blondyn> regedarek: yo
<regedarek> jest mozliwosc posiadania dwoch kluczy ssh?
<Wizard> cześć regedarek
<Wizard> hmm, jasne
<Wizard> tlyko chyba trzeba podawać wtedy
<Wizard> przynajmniej ja tak robiłem
<regedarek> jak to zoorganizowac potrzebuje dwa pliki id_rsa?
<Wizard> -i bodajże
<regedarek> ssh -i <key location>
<regedarek> a rsa czym sie rozni od dsa ;) silly question :)
<regedarek> ale potrzebujesz szybkiej odp ;P
<Wizard> eee, nie wiem
<Wizard> pewnie rodzajem szyfru
<Wizard> :>
<Blondyn> ok dobra ...nic nei rozumiem :D
<qrq> Testował ktoś z was opendns pod względem filtrowania antyporno?
<qrq> Cokolwiek to znaczy
<gjm> kto chce filtrować porno?! chyba jakiś zboczeniec
<qrq> gjm Chce filtrować kiepskiej jakości porno
<qrq> Czy raczej blokować :D
<gjm> a, no chyba że
<qrq> Takie w 480p
<qrq> I w niższych rozdzielczościach
<qrq> A tak na marginesie to niecierię filmów w 16:9 i w innych "szerokich" proporcjach.
<qrq> Niecierpię
<gjm> fakt, te piksele w pornolach to jednak fuj są
<gjm> a ja właśnie nie trawię 4:3
<gjm> i innych kwadraciaków
<foreste_> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4285
<avalan> :/
<avalan> foreste_: gorącą kartę graficzną masz
<foreste_> nie avalan
<avalan> i load duży ;f
<avalan> tak
<foreste_> bo normalna praca jej to ok 80c
<avalan> mój 7600gt w starym kompie w porywach ma 60 stopni
<foreste_> wentylabez
<foreste_> moja to silent
<avalan> pasywy są fajne
<avalan> do czasu aż się popsują
<foreste_> bez wentyla w orginalnie
<foreste_> moja ma zalozonego wentyla od p1
<foreste_> pentium1 jaqk cos
<avalan> lepiej założyć jakiś 120mm za 20zł
<avalan> ciszej i lepiej
<foreste_> mam ;d
<foreste_> ale radiator zrywa
<foreste_> tzn nie styka z gpu
<foreste_> bo cieszki wentyl
<modinfo> czesc, mam pytanie, ile stopni jest teraz u was na dworzu? u mnie w fuldzie jest piekielnie zimno -7 stopni
<Trojanin> u mnie cieplutko, -11
<avalan> no coś koło tego
<gjm> brrr
<avalan> poznań ma coś koło -9 i odczuwalna -14
<avalan> tak meteogram mówi
<avalan> chyba zacznę dwa szaliki nosić
<Trojanin> o, odczuwalna -29
<Trojanin> * -20
<Blondyn> w końcu wyjade do hiszpanii na stałe
<qrq> Blondyn Najlepiej Filipiny
<Blondyn> qrq: czemu ?
<Blondyn> fakt żę są fajne .... ale dlaczego akurat Filipiny ?
<qrq> Piękne krajobrazy , nie piździ :)
<Blondyn> z resztą filipinki nie są zbyt ładne :D
<Blondyn> ale podobno są katolikami to przynajmniej kulturowo akceptowalni....
<qrq> Blondyn I c*uj , ale jak zobaczą europejczyka to nie ma życia :D
<gjm> filipinki? paskudne
<Blondyn> a jakie Azjatki najładniejsze ?
<gjm> japonki ofc
<Blondyn> hmmm
<Blondyn> ciekawe co myślą o Polakach :D
<gjm> podobno uwielbiają blondynów
<Blondyn> :D
<qrq> Dla dorosłych - http://www.myboobsite.com/photos/hitomi-tanaka-nude-06.jpg
<Blondyn> ok to pora wziąść się do pracy zarobić na bilet i nauczyć się języka czyli za 10 lat w wieku 40 lat moge ruszać na podryw :D
<qrq> Może grać w bejsbol.
<Blondyn> hmm a może pływanie synchroniczne ? :D
<qrq> W sumie to tylko zdjęcie  piersi więc nie wiem czemu powiedziałem że dla dorosłych :)
<Blondyn> hmm psychologia zadziałała :D
<Blondyn> ok idę spać nie wiem jak ja się obudzę o 5 lol
<Blondyn> by by
<qrq> Narazie
<gjm> qrq: za to że otworzyłem to zdjęcie masz u mnie minusa
<gjm> fuuuj
<gjm> qrq--
<qrq> :D
<Vorbis^> cycki++
<qrq> Fakt , są obleśne.
<avalan> `karma
<Przekliniak> avalan: Highest karma: "qermit" (13), "cycki" (13), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-4), "avalan" (-3), and "lisu " (-2).  You (avalan) are ranked 153 out of 154.
<avalan> geje mnie zminusowały
<avalan> lewacka propaganda
<qrq> Dobranoc wszystkim
<regedarek> hej mam serwer na newrails.pl
<regedarek> mam tam juz 3 applikacje i bede musial zainstalowac rvm i nowe railsy
<regedarek> da się jakoś zapobiec wpadkom typu zepsucie pozostalychaplikacji przy instalacji rvm
<regedarek> czy raczej nie bedzie to mialo zadnego wplywu
<avalan> jaili uruchomienie w zamkniętym środowisku
<avalan> jail i*
<avalan> albo portowanie aplikacji
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-31
<NightWish`> hmhmhmh
<m477> hrhrhr
<drathir> zastanawiam sie jaki system znow wziac do testow... na archa juz sie skonczylo miejsce na pendraku mozna wiec sprobowac jakis inny system...
<drathir> ten xfce fajna ta myszke ma...
<m477> elo elo
<drathir> bry bry
<m477> drathir: :)
<m477> hrhrhr
<drathir> cos na dobranoc jaka wydajnosc ma szyfrowany lvm?
<drathir>  zastanawiam sie nad przetestowaniem debiana na pendraku szyfrowany lvm nie wiem czy go nie zajedzie...
<m477> ;o
<m477> chyba lvm znam w inny mkontekscie
<drathir> jedtem ciekaw jak to sie tworzy i dziala...
<m477> ja to bym sie napil
<avalan> ja bym sobie setkę przed egzaminem walnął
<avalan> ale nie ma :<
<m477> avalan: setki czy egzaminu?
<mILQ> m477: za kazdy razem jak patrze na kanal to piszesz ze bys sie napil albo czy ktos sie napije z Toba :)
<Dreadlish> mILQ: bo to pijok jest
<mILQ> :)
<Dreadlish> on ma 2 stany umysłowe
<Dreadlish> picie i spanie
<Dreadlish> sorry 3
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze pierdolenie bez sensu po najebaniu
<Dreadlish> whooops
<m477> hymmmm
<mILQ> o 2 za duzo :)
<m477> @_@
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> zik haj
<m477> mmmm piwerko :)
<m477> kurwa co tu sie dzieje
<TheNumb> m477: jakoś późno walisz to piwerko...
<unkn000w> hello
<m477> http://niewiarygodne.pl/kat,1017181,title,Nad-losem-tej-dziewczynki-pochylil-sie-caly-swiat-Stala-sie-symbolem-tragedii-tysiecy-dzieci,wid,14209357,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6rhonjo> (at niewiarygodne.pl)
<m477> AHAHHAHAHAA
<m477> TheNumb: hem?
<m477> nie mogę jacy ludzie są durni
<nn52> siema
<nn52> poleć ktoś jakieś ditro które ssie do 256mb ram, i obsługuje ekran dotykowy
<TheNumb> nn52: raczej trudno znaleźć coś takiego.
<nn52> a do 512mb to już max
<nn52> na procek 1GHz
<nn52> architektura ARM
<nn52> Texas Instruments OMAP 3622 ( 1GHz ) to chyba ARM
<Dreadlish> tak
<moozg> czy ktoś przesiadał się ostatnio z gnome na kde? Ciekaw jestem ogólnego odczucia, bo przymierzam się właśnie do przesiadki
<garnus> ja i szybko wrocilem
<garnus> kde nie dla mnie
<garnus> za duzo opcji
<garnus> przyzwyczailem sie do unity
<garnus> :P
<moozg> unity ssie strasznie, dlatego właśnie od niego uciekam
<moozg> myślałem raczej nad KDE przyciętego do minimum
<garnus> nie ma gdzie
<garnus> testowalem tez minta
<garnus> ale tez mi sie nie podobal
<garnus> do unity mam kilka zastrzezen ale sie da
<garnus> uzywac
<moozg> próbowałem xfce, ale jest tak prymitywny że czułem się jak bym używał cepa
<moozg> kaszana z tym gnome 3. Tak zepsuć dobre środowisko :-(
<garnus> zgadzam sie
<gjm> Bry
<Szycha> gnome 3 da sie doprowadzic do stanu uzywalnosci
<Szycha> co prawda, wymaga to poswiecenia dluzszej chwili, ale da sie
<garnus> a jak wyglada gnome3 w takim stanie?
<Szycha> http://i.imgur.com/smOS4.png
<Szycha> http://i.imgur.com/93Tp4.png
<Szycha> do tego mam wylaczony hot corner
<Dreadlish> gnome3 >.<
<gjm> Dreadlish: zgadzam się
<Dreadlish> xfce \m/
<gjm> Openbox ftw
<Voldenet> kde \m/
<Dreadlish> openbox też fajny
<Voldenet> KDE: Piękno, prostota, dopracowanie, funkcjonalność
<Voldenet> CZEGO CHCIEĆ WIĘCEJ
<gjm> jo*ebał
<gjm> do*ebał
<Voldenet> jodebał
<Voldenet> :>
<Dreadlish> dopieprzył
<gjm> weź, upaliłem się ciut
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]# pacman -R kdelibs kdebase-lib kdebase-runtime kactivities kdepimlibs polkit-kde kdebase-workspace kdepim-runtime kdeutils-superkaramba kdebindings-python
<Dreadlish> Całkowity rozmiar do usunięcia: 223,69 MiB
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> no i jeszcze 40 mega kde-l10n-pl
<moozg> Dreadlish: a co, masz dysk 40GB?
<Dreadlish> moozg: 10gb na /
<Dreadlish> z czego 9,5 zajęte :D
<moozg> Dreadlish: ja mam 30 na / ;-P
<Szycha> ja 20
<Voldenet> ja mam 4G zajęte na 10 /
<gjm> ja nie mam /
<Dreadlish> poprostu nie mam po co trzymać rzeczy, których nie używam
<gjm> wygrałem
<Dreadlish> i tylko dowalają mi do ściągania updatów ;d
<moozg> do tego 10GB /temp i 10GB /var
<moozg> a reszta na /home
<Voldenet> i 9T / 10T w /home
<Dreadlish> 10gb na /tmp?
<Voldenet> >.>
<Dreadlish> ru crazy?
<moozg> a /wideo na osobnej partycji
<Voldenet> lol, /wideo
<Dreadlish> lol /wideom
<Voldenet> a masz katalog /empetrujki
<gjm> od razu całe fstaby wrzucajcie
<moozg> znaczy się /media/bideo
<moozg> znaczy się /media/viweo
<Dreadlish> to jest dziwniejsze od kompilowania libreoffice
<moozg> znaczy się /media/video (cholera, mocna ta herbata)
<Voldenet> media/video, heylol
<Dreadlish> no
<Voldenet> media powinno zawierać cdromy
<Voldenet> i inne takie
<Dreadlish> Voldenet:
<Dreadlish> tmpfs/tmptmpfsnodev,nosuid00
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda5/reiserfs defaults01
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda1/bootext2defaults00
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda6/homereiserfs defaults02
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda9noneswapsw00
<Dreadlish> oczywiście taby w odpowiednich miejscach ;d
<moozg> a temp 10gb bo jak miałem 4, to mi się coś tam kiedyś nie chciało zainstalować, bo pakiet się rozpakowywał do temp a tam za mało miejsca
<Voldenet> ^ lol @ this
<moozg> a jak mam dyski na w sumie 2 tb to mi te parę giga lata
<Voldenet> ^ lol @ this
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nad czym tak lolisz? :D
<Voldenet> @this
<Voldenet> przecież widać
<Dreadlish> co widać?
<Voldenet> >this
<moozg> nie widać
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> ok
<Voldenet> co wy, używacie screenreaderów?
<Dreadlish> nad moozgiem mówisz? :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko stary poprostu nie ogarniam
<Dreadlish> czy wszystko wkleiło
<moozg> dla Voldenet tak cię boli że mam w media/video że aż sparwdziłem, i mam w mnt/video
<moozg> lepiej?
<Dreadlish> tylko po co /media/video?
<Voldenet> ból odbytu zniknął!
<Voldenet> Dzięki, moozg!
<Dreadlish> nie lepiej sobie do /home podmontować?
<Voldenet> no, ja mam wszystko w hołm
<moozg> Dreadlish: mam to symlinkiem podpięte
<moozg> nie lepiej do home, bo paru userów ma do tego dostęp, a video jest "ponad podziałami" ;-)
<Voldenet> a filmy mam w ~/.ukryte/.glebokieukrycie/.bardzo/truecryptvol1
<Voldenet> i w tym mam truecryptvol2
<Voldenet> i truecryptvol3
<Voldenet> a w nim filmy
<Voldenet> przejechane gpg
<Voldenet> ANTYAKTA
<Voldenet> :D
<moozg> Voldenet: na torturach i tak wyśpiewasz hasło
<Voldenet> moozg: nie znam hasła
<Voldenet> klucza używam
<Dreadlish> moozg: kto ci będzie torturował?
<Dreadlish> ja tam 500gb na tc i jazda :D
<moozg> Dreadlish: nie mnie, tylko Voldenet-a, ja mam w wideo same transmisje sejmu pozgrywane ;-)
<Voldenet> ehe
<Dreadlish> ehe
<Voldenet> a ja parlamentu europejskiego
<Voldenet> hajfajf o/
<Dreadlish> a ja ordynacji wyborczej
<Dreadlish> hajdziesięć o/
<Voldenet> hajnastoprocent 1oo`/.
<Voldenet> handluj z tym, mospanie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dziwaczna przypadłość waćpan powiadasz
<moozg> spadam, cześć
<Voldenet> osobliwa zaszłość, powiadam
<Voldenet> nietuzinkowe iżby rejestrowane audiencje składować
<gjm> i tak wszelką ciżbę niechaj pies chędoży
<arettrea> joł Panowie i Pani stop ACTA
<foreste> czesc
<Voldenet> start acta
<Voldenet> problem?
<gjm_> lol
<nythrow1> gjm_: Kiedy nie spojrzę na kanał to tam jesteś. ;-)
<gjm_> lol
<gjm_> 17:31 <gjm> ghost gjm cieslakartur1
<gjm_> 17:31 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You may not ghost yourself.
<Wilku> LOL, thx za hasło :D
<gjm_> lol
<gjm_> nie
<gjm_> bosz
<gjm_> jaki motyw
<gjm_> gadam z czanserwem i mam nick gjm
<gjm_> piszę tu i mam nick gjm_
<gjm_> łotdefak
<nythrow1> gjm_: Perfect!
<Anonimm9> I, jak ktoś sprawdzał hasło? :D
<gjm> nie warto
<nythrow1> Anonimm9: Głowa Ciebie chyba boli. ;-)
<gjm> `g truecrypt
<Przekliniak> gjm: TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software ...: <http://www.truecrypt.org/>
<Anonimm9> Przykro mi nie boli mnie.
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> cześć
<Anonimm9> Witaj,
<Wizard> dzisiaj odkryłem niesamowitą prawdę o świecie :)
<Voldenet> DAWAJ
<Ashiren> koty sa fajne
<Voldenet> Zbieram prawdy
<Wizard> nie, bo to prywatne przemyślenia :)
<Wizard> Ashiren, są
<Wizard> tylko śmierdzące kupy robią
<Ashiren> :<
<Wizard> Ashiren, a właśnie, bo ty lubisz koty tak z zewnętrznych obserwacji tylko?
<Ashiren> a sa jakies inne obserwacje?
<Wizard> no, interaktywne - z kotem
<gjm> co z kotem?!
<Ashiren> u cioci czasami, a tak ogolnie to latem jak matka urodzi kilka kociakow to wtedy tez jak nie uciekna :3
<gjm> małe kotki ;#
<gjm> ;3
<Wizard> jak ci włazi pod kołdrę, budzi w nocy, szcza na pufę, drapie meble, wali śmierdzące kloce, zjada frotki, zrzuca przedmioty i się nimi bawi
<Ashiren> e tam
<Ashiren> ale sa takie fajne
<gjm> no
<Wizard> zjeżdża po firankach, zostawia czarne łapki na białej ścianie
<Ashiren> awwwww
<Wizard> jest *zawsze* po niewłaściwej stronie zamkniętych drzwi
<Wizard> (peer oszukał nosferathoo)
<gjm> ale mrrruczą
<Wizard> no, i drą mordę, jak coś chcą
<gjm> to mój chyba cały czas czegoś chce
<Wizard> a dajesz mu jeść?
<gjm> to nie? żebyś ty widział ile on je
<gjm> ale on chce na dwór
<gjm> a my nie puszczay
<gjm> puszczamy*
<Wizard> właśnie - mój czasem łazi, chce żreć, ma pustą miskę. Drze mordę, zaczepia łapami. Sypiesz mu: wychodzi
<Voldenet> gdzie ta prawda o świecie, Wizard?
<Wizard> Lord Śmierdziel sobie nie życzy kocich chrupek!
<Wizard> Voldenet, nie będzie jej
<Voldenet> Och :(
<Wizard> http://neo4j.org/learn/
<Voldenet> bardzo szybka baza danych, zoptymalizowana, ..., blablabla, ...
<Voldenet> .jar
<Voldenet> Hahahahaha.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Nie zaczynajmy tego na nowo. Proszę :)
<Voldenet> :P
<Ashiren> zaczynac na nowo?
<Wizard> w sensie, że od nowa
<Wizard> no racja, pleonazm
<Wizard> nie, nie pleonazm - da się zacząć od końca
<Voldenet> można zacząć nie od nowa
<Voldenet> można wpisać od którego miejsca zacząć
<Wizard> Ashiren, wprowadziłeś mnie w błąd :(
<sysek> (:
<Voldenet> na przykład bajta
<Voldenet> ;P
<Wizard> Voldenet, co prawda to miejsce staje się "początkiem" ale dla poprzedniej abstrakcji - wciąż jest "miejscem"
<Wizard> masz prawdę, zapisz sobie ;)
<gjm> i gdzie tu ubuntu?
<Voldenet> nie zgadzam się, można zacząć od środka, żeby potem zacząć od początku
<Voldenet> http://ubuntu.com
<gjm> i skończyć na cyckach?
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Voldenet> :>
<Voldenet> zacząć od środka, hehehehehe
<Voldenet> drugie dno
<Voldenet> }:->
<gjm> Wizard: nie śmiej się z Mao
<sysek> mao zostao
<gjm> kakauo
<Wizard> gjm, kończenie na cyckach kojarzy mi się bardzo przyjemnie :)
<gjm> o to mi chodziło
<Wizard> twoja dwuznaczność była bardzo jednoznaczna, jak mawiał mój kolega
<sysek> hahah
<sysek> jak sie mowi
<gjm> uwaga, TVN podaje: Palikot planuje założyć Jezusowi ze Świebodzina maskę Anonów
<sysek> obejrzeć czy oglądnac?
<gjm> ja preferuję 'obejrzeć"
<sysek> o nie
<sysek> jest oglądnąć
<sysek> a chcialem napisać, ze co za wieśniak jest u palikota
<sysek> po za tym
<Wizard> chyba poza*
<sysek> kij palikotowi w rzyć, protesty ACTA maja być apolityczne
<sysek> poza*
<Wizard> heh
<gjm> hihi, ale wydaje mi się że te "oglądnąć" jest nie od tak dawna
<Wizard> protesty przeciw acta nic nie dadzą
<Wizard> z resztą, co wam po tym, jak niedługo microsotf narzuci producentom z Chin umowy oem z przymusowym efi secure boot?
<nythrow1> Wizard: + "demokracja-sracja"
<Wizard> demokracja sracja
<Wizard> demokracja nie działa i jest po prostu zła
<Wizard> dla mnie
<nythrow1> "I tak podpisaliśmy." :-)
<sysek> niech na ten kraj spadnie rewolucja !
<sysek> niech nastanie socjalizm !
<Wizard> tak jest!
<Wizard> i wszyscy będą równi
<gjm> z błotem
<nythrow1> sysek: Już, już, swoje zapędy do szafy.
<nythrow1> gjm: +
<Wizard> nie będzie korporacji, bo wszystko będzie własnością państwa, czyli nas!
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> tw. sysek, za rodinu!
<sysek> a, badzcie dalej ograniczeni
<sysek> w tej swojej demokracji
<sysek> widdzicie jakie gowno powstalo
<gjm> nie mówię że demokracja jest okej
<gjm> żaden ustój nie jest okej
<gjm> i w tym sęk
<sysek> ale demokracja to mniejsze zlo
<sysek> BULLSHIT
<gjm> nie
<nythrow1> gjm: Dokładnie. "Demokracja to najgorszy z ustrojów, ale lepszego jeszcze nie wynaleziono."
<gjm> sysek: a jakie masz zdanie nt. poglądów J.K. Mikke/
<gjm> ?
<Wizard> nythrow1, nie umiesz wyjść poza nawias własnego postrzegania ;P
<sysek> gjm: a czort z tym prawicowem gejem
<sysek> on wszedzie widzis tylko komunistow i socjalistow
<sysek> 'o nie lisc spadl z drzewa, to na pewno KOMUNISTA'
<sysek> czlowiek jest chory
<gjm> Stalin był zdrowy, nie?
<gjm> ;)
<sysek> a gdzie ja niby napisałem, że Stalin był zdrowy ?
<sysek> Stalin amiał za duże ego
<sysek> i za dobrą pamięc
<sysek> najlepsze jest to, ze to nie on sam doszedl do wladzy
<Wizard> socjalizm nie potrzebuje przywódców, to lud rządzi!
<sysek> dokładnie towarzyszu
<Wizard> ☭
<gjm> srądzi
<gjm> Anarchia!
<gjm> to jest dopiero :0
<sysek> dobra olać to
<sysek> dziś cały dzien w pracy bawiłem się siri
<sysek> jakie to głupie jest
<gjm> to coś do ajfona, tak?
<sysek> ta
<sysek> osobisty asystent
<sysek> chciałem zeby mi sprawdziła ile kalorii jest w big macu
<sysek> to wyszło coś o samochodach w Kanadzie
<gjm> lulz
<sysek> i na serio, trzeba miec dobry akcent do tego
<Wizard> siri brzmi jak jakaś laska importowana z ciapackiego kraju
<sysek> w ogole haha
<Wizard> Siri, mogłabyś pozamiatać podłogę? -al ar af najaf, sir!
<sysek> po francusku to jest cos
<sysek> przelaczylem na francuski
<sysek> i moim uszom ukazał się
<sysek> francuski zasapany czlowiek
<Wizard> sądząc po tym, co tu we Francji widzę, to pewnie właśnie dyma tę ciapacką dziewczynę, dlatego taki zasapany :D
<gjm> bagietką chyba
<Wizard> btw, w tym biurze, w którym siedzę, pracuje bardzo ładna, beżowa dziewczyna
<sysek> Wizard: w pizdfrancji jestes?
<Wizard> tja
<sysek> matko
<sysek> wspolczuje
<sysek> kraj tchorzy
<Wizard> na szczęście nie w Paryżu, to nie ma tyle gówna na ulicy
<sysek> i tak bym tam nie siedzial
<Wizard> jest go stosunkowo niedużo
<sysek> po 1. ich jeztk, po 2. ludzie po 3. sama nazwa, francja
<gjm> ale żarło znośne
<sysek> kij tam
<Wizard> dzisiaj trafiłem fatalnie
<sysek> wpieprzaja bagietke z serem
<sysek> ide ogolić twarz
<Wizard> wyszedłem na obiad i zamówiłem kotleta z owieczki - i dali mi jakąś gumę, co nie dało się pokroić
<gjm> hrhr
<Wizard> ubrudziłem sobie moją ulubioną koszulę :(
<Wizard> ale akurat racja, francuskie jedzenie dobre
<Wizard> jest tu też sporo ładnych dziewczyn
<Wizard> i syf straszny
<maneanaroore_> Witam. Szukam info jak połączyć się z innym kompem (zdalny pulpit) komp 1 ubuntu 11.10[gnome3], komp 2 lubuntu 11.04. Widzę w sieci pełno info jak zrobić połączenie ubu -> Win, ale Ubu - Ubu nie widzę ;/. na 11.10 jest "przeglądarka zdalnych pulpitów" ale nie umiem tego ogarnąć.
<Ashiren> mhmh
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a co Ty robisz u żabojadów? Rekreacyjnie czy w biznesach jestes?
<Wizard> pracuję
<Dreadlish> widać właśnie ;d
<qermit> Wizard: o/
 * qermit zaliczył ostatni przedmiot na studiach inżynierskich
<gjm> gratulacje
<bastetmilo> qermit: teraz tylko obrona?
<Ozil> bastetmilo: możesz wejść na skype ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: możesz wejsc na query?
<Ozil> co to query ?
<qermit> bastetmilo: broń się
<bastetmilo> qermit: ja już się obroniłam :)
<qermit> przedemną?
<qermit>  /mode +q bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie, przed komisją :)
<komisja> bastetmilo: teraz lepiej?
<bastetmilo> qermit: dlaczego chcesz zebym sie przed Tobą broniła?
<sysek> świat kocha, świat poczeka
<bastetmilo> m477: jesteś?
<Wilku> *pijesz?
<bastetmilo> haha
<bastetmilo> Wilku: to było moje następne pytanie
<Wilku> :D
<bastetmilo> nie chciałam być wiesz,, taka niedelikatna
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wilku> ;]
<m477> bastetmilo: no jestem
<bastetmilo> m477: pijemy?
<m477> zaraz
<m477> musze cos dokonczyc
 * gjm polewa
 * m477 spija menisk
 * bastetmilo idzie po łiski
 * avalan ma stronga
<avalan> bo w czwartek mam egzamin i się uczyć muszę ;f
<bastetmilo> avalan: ale jest dopiero wtorek :)
<avalan> no, jutro zacznę się uczyć
<avalan> tzn mam taki plan ;f
<bastetmilo> avalan: no to zarzuc coś mocniejszego :)
<avalan> za daleko do sklepu
<avalan> ;f
<m477> avalan: z czego
<m477> avalan: pamietaj, miej wy***ne, a będzie ci dane
<avalan> z logiki
<avalan> jeszcze nie wiem co to ale jutro się dowiem
<m477> co ty filozofie studiujesz
<bastetmilo> m477: logika jest nie tylko na filozofii
<avalan> m477: logika i teoria mnogości
<avalan> taka rozwinięta co na elektronice w postaci układów cyfrowych jest
<|B|enedyktXVI> siema, bede tu siedziec ;-)
<marcin1988> witam
<marcin1988> Ktoś korzysta już z nowego firefoxa 10 ?
<mati75> nie
<marcin1988> nie ma go w repo pewnie
<mati75> jest
<mati75> ale go nie używam
<marcin1988> mati75: w ubuntu?
<mati75> w archu
<avalan> trafiłeś na dobry kanał ;f
<marcin1988> chciałem pobrac sobie ze stronki mozilli ale nie umiem kompilować
<bastetmilo> ja mam już 10
<mati75> marcin1988: wersje binarką ściągnij
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: w repo ubuntu?
<Stirlitz_> marcin1988, ppa mozilla dev
<marcin1988> mati75: ściągam ale nie jestem przekonany czy dam rade
<marcin1988> kompilować
<avalan> o, Stirlitz_ żyje ;f
<mati75> marcin1988: tego się nie kompiluje
<Stirlitz_> cześć ;)
<marcin1988> Stirlitz_: ja dodałem kanał stable i nie ma
<marcin1988> mati75: pobiera mi w tar.
<Stirlitz_> marcin1988, http://www.howtogeek.com/94070/add-the-firefox-beta-channel-ppa-to-your-ubuntu-system/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/84dp392> (at www.howtogeek.com)
<Stirlitz_> albo podobnie
<mati75> marcin1988: bo jest spakowane
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: nie, na maku ;)
<marcin1988> Stirlitz_: to beta kanał a juz wyszła stabilna wersja 10
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: ja mam linuxa mint
<marcin1988> mati75: spróbuje zainstalować tak jak pisze w pliku install
<marcin1988> kurcze w tej paczce nie ma wersji do instalacji, to jakaś portable
<marcin1988> chyba, że te pliki trzeba podmienić
<mati75> marcin1988: po co?
<marcin1988> mati75: rozpakowałem tara i mam normalny folder z plikami, nie ma nic jak zainstalowac to
<mati75> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4056
<mati75> i chodzi
<Voldenet> 1
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vY2s3dQ
<Stirlitz_> ta tylko bedziesz miał biedne fonty jak w debianie (bez urazy)
<Stirlitz_> dwa po to jest ppa i mozilla team tam ładnie paczkuje
<Stirlitz_> trzy w ppa przy okazji przychodza kompatybilne rozszerzenia
<mati75> Stirlitz_: w debiania naprawili czcionki
<mati75> debianie*
<marcin1988> mati75: ja chciałem, żeby mi zainstalowało a nie tylko uruchomiło firefoxa w tym folderze
<Voldenet> a ja mam bogate fonty jak w windowsie
<mati75> to skopiuj sobie cały katalog do /usr/local
<Voldenet> no, skopiuj sobie po prostu, problem?
<marcin1988> mati75: i to podmieni pliki?
<Voldenet> wystarczy zrozumieć, że w linuksie się nie instaluje programów
<Voldenet> dalej już prościej
<marcin1988> Voldenet: ja początkujący, nie wiem co i jak, jaki folder do czego, jak sie instalują aplikacje...
<Voldenet> nie instalują się
<marcin1988> właśnie zauważyłem
<Voldenet> możesz nawet wpakować aplikację do /mnt/fajerfoks
<Voldenet> i stamtąd odpalać
<Stirlitz_> mati75, w testingu nadal nie wygladają, a firefox jest kompilowany bez pango zdaje się
<Voldenet> hm, chyba sobie wpakuję binarki do /etc
<Voldenet> bo mogę
<Voldenet> ;D
<BlessJah> Voldenet: o ile nie zmieniło się API/ABI dynamicznych libów i masz komplet libów albo masz statycznie linkowaną binarkę
<Stirlitz_> marcin1988, chcesz nowego fx to dodaj sobie ppa i wszystko wyklikasz w tym całym centrum czegoś
<marcin1988> Voldenet: w /usr/local nie mam folderu z obecnym firefoxem
<Voldenet> no to whereis firefox
<marcin1988> Stirlitz_: nie mam centrum oprogramowania w mincie
<Stirlitz_> ale ppa sobie mozesz dodać
<Stirlitz_> zresztą, nvm
<marcin1988> Voldenet: firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/share/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<marcin1988> w kilku miejscach
<Voldenet> hm... w /etc/ to konfig
<Voldenet> /usr/bin/firefox to binarka
<Voldenet> chyba
<Voldenet> :D]
<Stirlitz_> ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<Stirlitz_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2011-12-28 11:33 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-9.0.1/firefox.sh
<Voldenet> świetne
<Voldenet> niech zgadnę, skrypt uruchamia jeszcze inny skrypt
<Voldenet> który to uruchamia dowiązanie do binarki
<Stirlitz_> uruchamia bin z tego samego katalogu
<marcin1988> chyba poczekam te kilka dni, nie będę plików byle gdzie kopiował bo potem system zanieczyszczony
<Stirlitz_> marcin1988, ostatni raz mówie poczytaj jak sie dodaje ppa
<marcin1988> opera 11.61 juz jest dawno to, firefox też będzie w reop
<marcin1988> Stirlitz_: w ppa jeszcze nie ma też wydania stabilnego
<Stirlitz_> npo jasne, jest starsze ;)
<mati75> marcin1988: opera ma swoje repo
<marcin1988> mati75: ja opere mam w głównym repo ubuntu, czyli minta bo korzysta z tych samych
<Stirlitz_> marcin1988, masz dev stable daily nightly itp tylko odpowiednie
<mati75> marcin1988: opery nie ma w repo ubuntu
<mati75> marcin1988: jest w repo minta
<mati75> marcin1988: ale opera ma swoje repo dla dystrybucji bazujących na debianie
<Stirlitz_> opery nie moze być
<Stirlitz_> takze w debianach
<mati75> miała do repo debian wejść
<marcin1988> macie racje bo pisze  11.61.1250-1linuxmint
<mati75> ale coś ucichło
<mati75>  *** 11.61.1250 0
<mati75>         500 http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable/non-free amd64 Packages
<mati75>         500 http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/ stable/non-free amd64 Packages
<mati75>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Stirlitz_> co chcesz udowodnic? przeciez to deb.opera.com
<mati75> że nie ma w repo debiana i tym bardziej ubuntu
<marcin1988> jak dodam sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa do minta to mi wykryje firefoxa?
<Stirlitz_> nie
<mati75> tak
<mati75> czekaj
<mati75> a mint bazujący na ubuntu?
<marcin1988> tak
<Stirlitz_> tu masz np 12 ;) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<marcin1988> widze juz w zródłach oprogramowania repo są od ubuntu
<Stirlitz_> tu 10 https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<Stirlitz_> marcin1988, ja juz ci to pare razy napisałem u góry wiec jeszcze raz...
<marcin1988> Stirlitz_: tylko stabilne wersje mnie obchodzą
<Stirlitz_> wlazłem tu po pol roku i od razu trafilem na idiotę
<Stirlitz_> pewne rzeczy sż niezmienne
<marcin1988> Stirlitz_: "next" to wersja beta debilu
<marcin1988> to tutaj wykryło mi 10tke     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<marcin1988> koniec tematu
<Stirlitz_> i w ppa, no popatrz
<Stirlitz_> tymczasem żegnamy
<Stirlitz_> -21
<Stirlitz_> cacy
<mati75> Stirlitz_: ++
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-01
<m477> ale sie
<m477> naueyrbale,
<avalan> coś niewyraźnie piszesz
<m477> he]
<m477> ;/
<m477> musze sete zajebac\
<m477> bo mnie piwka zmuliy
<avalan> amerykański layout klawiatury jest do dupy
<avalan> cp za inteligent dał \ nad enterem :<
<m477> wat
<m477> kurwa napilbym sie jesazcze a juz nic nie zmieszcze
<m477> uh
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> nie a to jak browarek :]
<qfqwd> piwo z rana jak śmietana
<m477> nawet lepiej\
<TheNumb> Chcesz mieć dzieci silne, zdrowe? Pij jabole owocowe.
<abbus> :)
<abbus> po szklanie i na rusztowanie
<sysek> (:
<m477> ;o
<kordys> xchat
<kordys> mario_7
<Wilku> ?
<kordys> szuakam mario_7
<Wilku> On rzadko jest na ircu
<kordys> jak go mogę złapać
<kordys> ?
<mati75> na maila pisz do niego
<kordys> słuchajcie jest poważna inicjatywa odnośnie konferencji Polish Ubuntu Community https://www.facebook.com/pages/PUC-Polish-Ubuntu-Community/302747939776116
<Ashiren> nie mam facebooka :<
<mati75> ja się na to zapisałem
<bastetmilo> mati75: a gdzie to będzie?
<mati75> bastetmilo: w zamościu
<mati75> z lublina mam niedaleko
<bastetmilo> w Zamościu, Zamościu? Za daleko.
<shpaq> co to jest ten Zamość? ;)
<mati75> `g zamość
<Przekliniak> mati75: Zamość - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamo%C5%9B%C4%87>
<Thorbjor1> Elo, elo. Jest jakaś aplikacja, która będzie klikała mi klawisze w odpowiedniej kolejności?
<qfqwd> tak jest
<qfqwd> chcesz graficzną czy pod CLI ?
<qfqwd> Thorbjor1
<Thorbjor1> graficzną
<qfqwd> autokey-gtk
<Thorbjorn> mam to
<Thorbjorn> nie umiem skonfigurowac
<qfqwd> to proste jest
<Thorbjorn> uhm
<qfqwd> nagraj sobie makro
<qfqwd> potem normalnie
<qfqwd> konfiguruj które chcesz
<qfqwd> musisz jeszcze ustawić skrót którym odpalasz makro
<qfqwd> pod CLI masz xdotool świetna sprawa sam używam :)
<foreste> czesc
<Wilku> Hej foreste :)
<gjm> Bry
<Blondyn> witam
<gjm> nie
<Blondyn> nieee :D
<Kovu> Dobry wieczór
<uh4> jakies sterowniki do radeona sa bo to jakas masakra jest.
<avalan> uh4: jakiego?
<uh4> hd 5470
<avalan> spróbuj z otwartymi
<avalan> a jak nie to catalysty
<uh4> ii  fglrx-amdcccle-updates                        2:8.911-0ubuntu0.1                      Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<uh4> mam
<uh4> i tak się tnie
<avalan> co się tnie ;f
<uh4> gra
<Voldenet> no cóż
<avalan> jaka
<uh4> world of warcraft
<Voldenet> z moich informacji wynika, że wiedźmin 2 nie za bardzo dobrze chodzi z radeonem 5470
<Voldenet> aaa
<avalan> przełącz wowa na tryb opengl
<Voldenet> world of warcraft tnie na linuchu, po prostu
<avalan> a jak nie śmiga to zmień kartę ;f
<Voldenet> bo ma użyte hacki na windowsa, których nie ma w specyfikacjach
<avalan> jak większość gier
<uh4> to moze lepiej virtualboxa odpalic i tam instalowac?
<avalan> próbuj
<sarbies> hej mozna tu zadawac pytania odnosnie ubuntu ?
<sarbies> ;p
<mati75> nie pytaj tylko zadawaj
<Kovu> można
<sarbies> mam lapka latitude d400 dell i w chacie mam neostrade z livebox wi fi dziala dobrze, a jak jade na drugie mieszkanie jest tam router linksys i mi ciagle zrywa polaczenie czy wiecie co nalezy zrobic ?
<Kovu> hmm sprawdź czy antenka w linksysie dobrze dokręcona :)
<avalan> przez ile betonów się przebija livebox a przez ile linksys?
<uh4> SET gxApi "opengl" oto rozwiazanie do wowa'a - juz się nie tnie
<sarbies>  linksys przez wiecej ;D
<avalan> uh4: mówiłem
<sarbies> sluchajcie jak mialem winde xp to bylo bez problemu a jak przeszedlem na 11.04 to ciagle zrywa
<avalan> 19:26 [ avalan] przełącz wowa na tryb opengl
<uh4> avalan: nie mowiles
<avalan> ;>
<avalan> mówiłem
<sarbies> ;p
<avalan> pisałem*
<uh4> ale teraz za to dzwiek sie popierdzielil :P
<avalan> daruj sobie wowa, szkoda zycia
<uh4> e tam po pracy sobie z 2 godzinki pogram
<sarbies> 2 pytanie
<uh4> dobra gierka :P
<Kovu> sarbies, a siłę sygnału jaką ci ubunciak pokazuje?
<sarbies> jak uruchomic xchat-gnome poprostu mi sie nieuruchamial zainstalowany w systemie 11.04 musialem jakiegos klienta xchat zainstalowac
<Kovu> poza tym 11.04 to stara wersja
<sarbies> wiesz problem jest taki iz na tyle dlugo nie bylem podlaczony aby to zobaczyc
<sarbies> a iwconfig  scan nie dziala taka komenda
<Kovu> xchat-gnome to dziwny twór, osobiście używam zwykłego "czystego" xchata
<avalan> sarbies: jaką karte wifi masz?
<sarbies> kovu czyli rozumiem ze nic niestracilem ze mi sie nieuruchomil ;)
<sarbies> nie pamietam ale dogrywalem sterowniki b43 ?? cos takiego
<sarbies> jestem swierzy
<Kovu> nic nie straciłeś :)
<sarbies> avaln<<< jaka komenda mam sprawdzic ??/
<Kovu> sarbies, wbudowana czy pcmcia?
<sarbies> wbudowana
<Kovu> lspci
<sarbies> jakis chip intela
<Kovu> będzie opisana jako ethernet interface (np. Atheros)
<sarbies> bcm4309
<ntat> Cześć
<Voldenet> to broadcom
<Wizard> cześć
<sarbies> wiesz mysle ze stery do mam dobre bo wdomu przy livebox mi dziala
<sarbies> wali sie przy linksysie tam moze jakos inaczej jest skonfigurowany ruter a mam za mala wiedze jaki jest standad dla ubuntu a jaki jest ustawiony tam
<Voldenet> a zasięg masz dobry?
<Voldenet> ile dBm sygnał?
<sarbies> p.s jest jakis zbior polecen standardowych z opisem zeby troche poczytac o konsoli
<sarbies> voldenet jak to sprawdzic iwconfig ?
<Voldenet> umm... raczej nie
<Voldenet> kilka narzedzi do tego jest
<Voldenet> iwspy, iwlist
<Voldenet> albo w /proc/net/wireless
<Voldenet> chociaż podejrzewam, że są do tego jakieś bardziej eleganckie narzędzia, ale biegły w linuksowym wifi nie jestem
<sarbies> iwspy mi nie dziala pisze wlan0     Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection
<Voldenet> och
<Voldenet> to /proc/net/wireless też nie podziała
<Voldenet> no cóż, routery linksysa mają sprawdzanie mocy na połączeniach też
<sarbies> tylko tam wynajmuje pokoj i nie mam fizycznie dojscia do routera
<sarbies> i mam brak netu zeby z wami pogadac
<sarbies> ;p
<sarbies> a xp nie chce mi sie instalowac
<Kovu> siłę sygnału zobaczysz iwconfigiem
<Kovu> iwconfig wlan0
<Wizard> NightWish`, ping
<Kovu> jest częstotliwość, SSID, siła sygnału odbieranego, moc nadawania
<gjm> Wizard: \o
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Kovu> i inne takie pierdoły :D
<sarbies> tutaj to dobrze 66/70 link quality -44dbm
<sarbies> iwlist wlan0 scan mi dziala ale obawiam sie ze tylko przy podlaczeniu z routereem
<Voldenet> to jest 802.11n, nie?
<sarbies> teraz to 802.11bg
<Voldenet> -44dBm to dość mocny sygnał
<Voldenet> cholernie mocny, wręcz
<sarbies> bo siedze w pokoju z routerem
<sarbies> xD
<sarbies> i tutaj mam neta
<Voldenet> :D
<sarbies> problem jest jak wyjezdzam ;D
<Voldenet> no cóż, możesz txpower zwiększyć
<Voldenet> fajnie by było, gdyby był dostęp do konfiga tamtego routera
<sarbies> 2 sprawa podszedlem pod same drzwi tamtego routera i tez mi sie laczy 1min 30 sec a potem zrywa
<Voldenet> spróbuj też negocjować wolniejsze połączenie lekko
<sarbies> jak ?
<sarbies> co to jest txpower
<sarbies> ?
<Voldenet> rate
<sarbies> ok
<Voldenet> iwconfig eth0 txpower 30mW na przykład
<sarbies> a moze windows ma jakies slabe ustawienia ze mi to ciagnelo a ubuntu jakas srednia ma wyzsza jakiegos parametru?
<Voldenet> pewnie tak
<Kovu> Słuchajcie, mam spory problem z kartą dźwiękową (FM801) - zachowuje się tak jakby gubiła z połowę ramek (odtwarzanie 2x szybciej, skaczące). Wiem że pod OSS działa, ale nie wiem czy można (i ewentualnie w jaki możliwie prosty i bezbolesny sposób) przejść na OSS. Distro 10.04.3 x86, świeżo zainstalowany, z wszystkimi apdejtami. Jak to zrobić żeby sobie nie zrobić burdelu w świeżutkim systemie? (ze względu na "zabójczą
<Kovu> " prędkość HDD i CD system instalował się bagatela 2.5h i nie chciałoby mi się już tego powtarzać)
<Voldenet> Kovu: a jak sprawdzałeś?
<Voldenet> alsaplayerem?
<Kovu> miałem (lekko mówiąc) rozdupcone ubuntu, więc zrobiłem jeszcze większy burdel, wywaliłem całe pulseaudio, a władowałem OSSa z jakiegoś deba z Sieci. zadziałał od razu po reboocie
<Voldenet> więc?
<Kovu> więc szukam jakiegoś opisu jak przejść na OSS żeby mieć wszystkie ubuntowe udogodnienia (np. regulację głośności w trayu), i nie narobić sobie syfu w świeżutkim systemie
<Voldenet> hm, ciężko będzie
<Voldenet> bo oss jest bardzo przestarzały
<Voldenet> z alsą jeszcze się da kombinować
<Kovu> właśnie wiem
<Kovu> jest jeszcze inna opcja - wymiana karty na coś bardziej ludzkiego, ale nie po to wydawałem 5zł na tą FM801 żeby ją teraz wyrzucać :D
<Voldenet> w gconf-editorze tak się da
<Voldenet> ale tylko w aplikacjach z gstreamera
<Voldenet> audiosink zmienia się na osssink i działa
<Kovu> a możesz troszkę szerzej opisać?
<Kovu> bo w tym temacie jestem zielony jak trawka na wiosnę
<Voldenet> używasz normalnego ubuntu z gnomem, prawda?
<Voldenet> a próbowałeś alsy?
<Voldenet> alsa jest dość bezawaryjna już teraz
<sarbies> macie jakis dobry opis komend do terminala? czy cala wasza wiedza wynika z mann
<Kovu> w alsie z tego co wyczytałem w necie jest ten sam problem - gubi ramki
<Kovu> sarbies, man to w sumie biblia :D
<sarbies> tak widzialem tylko czasami ciezko zrozumiec i trzeba wiedziec jakich komend szukac
<Voldenet> sarbies: http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
<Voldenet> dobre na początek
<Voldenet> do tego dorzuć sobie kurs basha
<sarbies> thx
<Voldenet> w zasadzie większość rzeczy na plikach robi się kombem find, | i xargs
<sarbies> a jeszcze czym sie bash rozni od sh i innych powlok
<sarbies> co to jest inne jezyki programowania
<Voldenet> albo find | while read zmienna ; do program $zmienna ;done
<sarbies> ?
<Voldenet> bash to bardziej rozbudowane sh
<sarbies> thx
<Voldenet> teraz na przykład ma już sporo rzeczy, regexpy w testach logicznych i inne tam
<sarbies> ide studiowac
<Voldenet> a, przy okazji, polecam perla do skryptów zamiast basha
<Voldenet> i nie próbuj nawet uczyć się awka, perl jest bardziej uniwersalny i poukładany
<sarbies> czyli bardziej polecasz perla ? a skad sie bierze opinia ze wystarczy c++ kumac a tu perla sie karzecie uczyc
<Psotnick> Kto powiedział, że wystarczy cpp kumać?
<Psotnick> Pierwsze słyszę
<sarbies> gdzies tam przeczytalem ale widocznie klamstwo wielkie ;D
<Psotnick> Do wielu rzeczy bardzo wygodne są skrypty
<gjm> Psotnick: o.O
<Psotnick> gjm: co wielkie oczy robisz? :D
<m477> re
<gjm> re kum kum
<m477> re re cum cum?
<Voldenet> sarbies: C++ nie jest funkcjonalne
<gjm> tak
<Voldenet> żeby w c++ wygenerować obrazek albo przeparsować stronę internetową
<Voldenet> to trzeba się sporo napocić
<Voldenet> wynika to z architektury języka
<Voldenet> a w perlu to 2-3 linijki
<Ashiren> a w asm?
<sarbies> ok dostam tego linka to unixtoolbox i rozumiem ze mam czytac tylko debiana ;p i linux bsd i suse moge sobie darowac
<sarbies> ale pytanie brzmi czy to jest aktualne bo jak wpisuje komende to moja nofka nie smigana wersja ubuntu mowi ze moge sobie ten pakiet dopiero zainstalowac
<Voldenet> co np.?
<Voldenet> całość odnosi się do unixów
<Voldenet> możesz pominąć solarisa i freebsd
<Voldenet> ale linux to jest to na czym bazuje debian i ubuntu
<sarbies> chconfig
<sarbies> rozumiem ale bardziej mi chodzi o suse
<sarbies> i free bsd
<sarbies> ja traktuje ubuntu jako nakladke graficzna na debiana dobrze podchodze do zagadnienia ?
<Wilczek> O.o
<Kovu> ubuntu jest pochodną debiana
<sarbies> czyli jest na jego jądrze dobrze kumam ? i jego komendy padują do ubuntu tak ? i wszystkie programy z repozytoriow debiana ?
<sarbies> dzialaja w ubuntu
<sarbies> tak ?
<gjm> omg
<gjm> tak, na jądrze debiana
<gjm> ;>
<gjm> wychodzę
<sarbies> nie smiejcie sie tylko wytlumaczcie jestem laikiem
<gjm> tu nie ma co tłumaczyć, wchodzisz np. na jakilinux.pl -> zakładka Ubuntu, i czytasz
<Wizard> heh
<Wilczek> sarbies: Ubuntu jest nakładką graficzną na Debiana, instalowaną z 11 dyskietek (choć nikt nie wie do czego służy jedenasta, bo instalator o nią nie prosi), a odpalasz go po włączeniu Debiana i wpisaniu: ubu
<sarbies> no i tak zrozumialem
<gjm> jakbym miał na wszystkie takie pytania odpowiadać to bym już dawno w Klewkach siedział
<Wizard> a ja w Tworkach
<sarbies> wilczek az tak ciemny to niejestem
<gjm> czy w Tworkach
<Wilczek> sarbies: Nie byłbym taki pewny ;P
<Wizard> sarbies, nikt tego nie powiedział, ale to pytanie było po prostu śmieszne :)
<Wizard> ale nie czytałem z jakim problemem przybywasz do nas
<sarbies> moze dla was jak czytam ze jest pochodna debiana to czym sie rozni ubuntu od kubuntu?
<BlessJah> wyglądem
<sarbies> tylko nie krzyczcie kde gnu
<sarbies> ale jadro komendy te same
<BlessJah> co to kde gnu?
<sarbies> tak
<Wizard> sarbies, niczym, to ten sam system
<BlessJah> Wizard: różni się wyglądem
<sarbies> ok
<Wizard> ma inne programy zainstalowane domyślnie
<gjm> "komendy", kocham to słowo
<sarbies> to z dosa
<Wizard> gjm, YOU SHALL NOT PASS!
<sarbies> ;D
<gjm> sarbies: z wojska chyba, to są polecenia
<sarbies> ;D
<gjm> o latający potworze spaghetti, spraw by spłynęła na wszystkich nieczytatch jasność
<gjm> sarbies: odpal google i poczytaj
<gjm> kubuntu to jak ubuntu tylko że środowisko graficzne inne
<gjm> tak jak lubuntu czy xubuntu
<Voldenet> linux to jądro systemu, ładuje się przy starcie i dla ubuntu, archa, debiana jest takie same
<Voldenet> po starcie systemu ładują się usługi
<BlessJah> Voldenet: kłamiesz
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: stfu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: i ja ciebie też
<Voldenet> większość usług jest takich samych dla wszystkich linuchów
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: stfux2
<gjm> tak
<Voldenet> na końcu ładuje się xorg (graficzna powłoka)
<Dreadlish> niekoniecznie ;d
<sarbies> ok
<Voldenet> potem środowisko graficzne do tego, czyli zbiór programów dla xorga
<Voldenet> czyli np, pasek narzędzi gnome, dekorator okien
<Dreadlish> zawsze kernel odpala inita z initrd (o ile ma), a jak nie ma to odpala inita z dysku
<Voldenet> pasek zadań
<Dreadlish> init odpala usługi itd.
<Voldenet> uhm
<gjm> nie, naprawdę wychodzę
<Voldenet> init się różni między linuchami już
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie wychodź plz.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Voldenet> można nie mieć xorga i korzystać tylko z terminali linuksowych
<Dreadlish> czasem trafisz na sysv, czasem na systemd, czasem na upstarta
<gjm> Dreadlish: poziom kanału oscyluje gdzieś koło zera
<Dreadlish> gjm: koło zera? już dawno zlazł na -1
<sarbies> dziekuje za wyjasnienia
<gjm> albo
<Voldenet> i każdy użytkownik ma program jaki jest jego linią komend wpisany w /etc/passwd
<sarbies> jak wszyscy wszystko wiedza to o czym byscie pisali\
<Voldenet> domyślnie właśnie bash
<Voldenet> sarbies: ja tam lubię tu trollować i obrażać innych
<Voldenet> ale raz na jakiś czas pomagam
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: przyznałeś się :D
<gjm> sarbies: daleko z linuxem nie zajedziesz jak nie umiesz sam szukać informacji
<sarbies> voldenet dzieki za dotarcie do basha
<gjm> co będzie jak ci się coś wysypie?
<BlessJah> gjm: dowiedział się wszystkiego, co mu było potrzebne :]
<Voldenet> uhm
<Voldenet> każdy linuch ma podobną strukturę folderów
<gjm> beboj: gówno, zawsze coś się musi rypnąć
<gjm> tabfail
<sarbies> gjm umiem tylko tutaj jestescie jak belfre nauczycie polniecie ale wytlumaczycie
<Voldenet> w /etc są konfigi, w /boot jest konfiguracja bootloadera, w /home są katalogi domowe użytkowników
<Voldenet> w /var/log są logi
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: i kernel
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> w /boot jest kernel
 * Kovu zdecydował że nie będzie się pieprzył z jakimś przestarzałym OSSem i po prostu wymieni kartę dźwiękową.
<gjm> sarbies: tip od belfra - używaj przecinków, będzie nam łatwiej
<Dreadlish> Kovu: oss jest przestarzały? what u r pyerdolynk?
<Wizard> Dreadlish, pisz po polsku
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> :D
<Kovu> Dreadlish, a nie jest ? :P
<Voldenet> slackware bardzo dobrze uczy jak działa system, bo samemu się wiele rzeczy robi
<gjm> Wizard: żeli papą/
<Dreadlish> tego nie napisze po polsku
<m477> was ist das
<Dreadlish> Kovu: google -> oss4
<Wizard> już klnij nawet, ale jak widzę to u, r, na dodatek w jakimś rumuńskim szyki, to mnie trafia
<Voldenet> no, ale to pomijając
<Dreadlish> Wizard: dobra, dobra - jak dostane +q to przez ciebie :D
<Kovu> Dreadlish, jak tak bronisz OSSa to powiedz jak przejść na OSS w 10.04.3 w taki sposób żeby mieć łatwą regulację głośności a nie jakimś ossmixem :D
<hotel> witam
<Kovu> i żeby nie narobić burdelu w systemie
<gjm> Kovu: a ALSA be?
<Dreadlish> a czy ja używam ubuntu?
<m477> co za ludzie, boshe
<Dreadlish> dla mnie ossmix jest wygodny :D
<Dreadlish> m477: idź się jeszcze napij.
<gjm> m477++
<m477> nom
<Blondyn> same ubuntofile
<BlessJah> Blondyn: jestem ubuntufobem
<gjm> Blondyn: chyba ty
<Dreadlish> Blondyn: co to ubuntu?
<m477> gufno
<Kovu> gjm, pod alsą moja gówniana karta nie działa :D
<Dreadlish> Kovu: to co ty masz?
<Kovu> FM801 - PoS jakich mało
<gjm> Kovu: czekaj, wyjmę szklaną kulę
<gjm> tzn. co nie działa?
<Dreadlish> Kovu: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-fm801 - teraz wywal grzecznie pulseaudio i rób co należy
<Dreadlish> bo alsa wspiera
<gjm> no
<Dreadlish> i nawet jest as "working"
<Kovu> gjm, gubi połowę ramek = odtwarza 2x szybciej, ze stratami :D
<Dreadlish> to po co ją trzymasz?
<Dreadlish> soundblaster 16 byłby nawet lepszy
<Kovu> no właśnie nie ma na żadnym bazarze w okolicy kart dźwiękowych ostatnio
<Blondyn> to przez acta
<Kovu> była tylko ta FM801 to ją kupiłem, nie wiedząc nawet co to za PoS
<Blondyn> i zakaz handlu bez rodowodu :D
<gjm> Blondyn: GTFO
<Wizard> o jakie okrutnie słodkie piwo sobie kupiłem :/
<Wizard> uh
<Blondyn> Wizard: a konkretnie jakie (marka) ?
<gjm> nie Marka, Zenka
<bastetmilo> jest wersja Ubuntu, ktora mozna na bootowalnego pendriva wrzucić? Od razu mówię, że nie ma zadnego komputera z Ubuntu, zeby sobie taką wersje pod Ubu zrobić.
<Kovu> bastetmilo, a tego się nie da zrobić na lajfie?
<uh4> DwaZera feat. Siwulon - Dom
<bastetmilo> Kovu: nie ma żadnego lice cd, nie mam czytego CD, a potrzebuje Ubuntu
<bastetmilo> *live
<Kovu> to jest kanał ubunciarzy, na pewno ktoś z szybkim aplołdem ci zrobi img
<bastetmilo> znaczy mam Ubu, ale z 2007 roku
<gjm> bastetmilo: unetbootin
<gjm> Kovu: wiesz o czym mówisz?
<Kovu> o obrazie bootowalnego pendrive'a z ubuntu :D
<gjm> lol, obraz jest jeden i ten sam
<Kovu> jeszcze nigdy nie korzystałem z bootowalnych pendriveów
<gjm> to nie pisz bzdur
<bastetmilo> gjm: unetbootin to będzie to, dzięki
<nythrow> Kovu: Ubolewam.
<Biszkopcik> niewiasty moje, wy sie nie bojcie!
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: Ciebie?? Dlaczego?
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> domyśl się ;]
<nythrow> Biszkopcik: Nie przypominam sobie, żebym był niewiastą; tymbardziej - Twoją. :-P
<Blondyn> o jakiś nowy Linux "saline" hmmm
<gjm> i?
<Blondyn> http://www.salineos.com/
<gjm> super, już biegnę instalować
<Blondyn> coś nowego na Debianie hmm to się robi nudne ...
<Skrzyp> Tu Szymborska zmarła, a Ci zmutowane Ubuntu stawiają.
<gjm> sram już tą szymborską
<Skrzyp> od kilkunastu minut?
<Skrzyp> to już przesada
<gjm> exactly
<gjm> Skrzyp: query do cholery
<Dreadlish> re
<gjm> tak
<NightWish`> Wizard: pong
<NightWish`> Wizard: wiesz może czemu notek łapie mi najróżniejsze sieci ale hotspotu macdonalda nie chronionego hasłem nie? oO
<NightWish`> żenade troche odczułam...
<gjm> może masz kartę b/g a AP jest n?
<Dreadlish> *facepalm*
<gjm> wut>
<sarbies> pytanie : jak naprawic problem ze po uruchomieniu biosa w komputerze klawiatura dziala jak dochodzi do grub2 nie moge przestawic nic w grubie poniewaz kalawiatura nieodpowiada
<sarbies> klawiatura na usb
<Blondyn> sarbies: ja to rozwiązałem tak że mam klaw ze zwykłym wejściem :F
<Blondyn> sarbies: albo takie coś: http://tinyurl.com/7u7taxp
<Blondyn> sarbies: kosztuje 2 zł :D
<NightWish`> gjm: ?
<Voldenet> sarbies: rozwiązanie proste
<Voldenet> w biosie masz usb keyboard legacy support
<Voldenet> włącz to ;0
<Voldenet> :)
<sarbies> thx
<sarbies> rozwiazany problem
<sarbies> dziala
<Blondyn> :)
<sarbies> ide spac narty
<Blondyn> napisali byście coś miłego typu "jutro będzie 5 stopni na plusie" :)
<gjm> chciałbyś
<Trojanin> jutro będzie 30 stopni na plusie
<Trojanin> w Australii :)
<Blondyn> Australia .... długo się czeka na wizę? :D
<jacekowski> wiza a work permit to inna rzecz
<jacekowski> wize dostajesz praktycznie od reki
<jacekowski> work permit, jak spelniasz wymagania i potrzebuja kogos z twoim zawodem, tez
<Blondyn> hmm może potrzebują busiarzy ;)
<Voldenet> Blondyn: w australii dłużej czeka się na wizę
<Voldenet> niż pierwszą falę pajęczaków do odparcia
<Blondyn> pajęczaki groza
<Voldenet> niż pierwszą falę pajęczaków do odparcia
<Voldenet> ///\o/\\\ ,,,,,....,,,... ///\o/\\\
<Voldenet> te małe to takie małe
<Voldenet> a te duże to wielkości twojej głowy
<Voldenet> MIŁEGO DNIA
<Skrzyp> Dajesz noindex
<Skrzyp> I nie ma spiderów :)
<Skrzyp> proste, nie?
<Voldenet> 1337
<Skrzyp> 71830
<gjm> 90210
<Skrzyp> 3310
<Voldenet> 0202122
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> *#***9#
<Skrzyp> to się dzisiaj nazywa
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: to jest *#09#
<Skrzyp> zależy od sieci
<Skrzyp> u niektórych jest *#99#
<jacekowski> nie zalezy od sieci
<jacekowski> tylko od telefonu
<Szatan> *500
<jacekowski> *99#
<jacekowski> tak to bylo
<jacekowski> i uzywa domyslnego APNa
<jacekowski> czesc telefonow ma inny podobny kod gdzie trzeba podac ktorego APNa ma uzyc
<jacekowski> *99***numer#
<qermit> neee
<qermit> to jest standard
<jacekowski> no mowie
<qermit> CDMA miało inny numer
<jacekowski> no ale CDMA to kupa
<jacekowski> i tego u nas nie ma
<qermit> jacekowski: w polsce?
<jacekowski> CDMA to tylko usa
<jacekowski> i takie tam zadupia
<qermit> w polsce też mamy CDMA
<BlessJah> taką kartę cheatów do komórki bym se oglądnął
<qermit> czitów?
<BlessJah> tak, czitów
<BlessJah> w starym triumie *#00kod# gdzie kod to był kierunkowy kraju zmieniał język
<Skrzyp> *#7370#
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> pr0 tr0 h4ck3r ch34t
<jacekowski> qermit: nie ma CDMA w polsce
<jacekowski> qermit: WCDMA != CDMA
<qermit> `google cdma plus
<Przekliniak> qermit: iPlus CDMA - szybki Internet poza miastami - Plus, iPlus, CDMA ...: <http://tinyurl.com/6ok5mvw>
<qermit> jacekowski: twierdzisz że plus nie ma CDMA?
<jacekowski> to jest WCDMA
<qermit> jacekowski: a powiedz mi jaka jest różnica?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-02
<jacekowski> WCDMA to nowa technologia
<jacekowski> CDMA to amerykanski staroc
<qermit> ale powiedz mi czym to się różni od technicznej strony
<jacekowski> tym czym GSM od CDMA
<qermit> poza tym że zostało dodane Wide na początku
<jacekowski> inny protokol
<jacekowski> z podobna nazwa
<Skrzyp> To tak jak FTP i SFTP
<Skrzyp> Albo lepiej
<Skrzyp> NTP i NNTP :)
<qermit> GSM używa TDMA a WCDMA raczej tego nie używa
<jacekowski> a zdziwilbys sie
<Skrzyp> A UMTS? :)
<jacekowski> to jest wlasnie WCDMA
<qermit> co?
<ubunciak> hej
<ubunciak> jak zainstalować wifi?
<ubunciak> halo!
<ubunciak> jest tu kto?
<ubunciak> tu boty same
<ubunciak> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ubunciak> aaaaaaaoooooooooooooooooo
<ubunciak> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubunciak> gejeeee
<ubunciak> umc umc umc umc
<ubunciak> aaahhhh oooooooooooohhhhhhhh
<ubunciak> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubunciak> pprruuuuuuuuutttttttttt]
<ubunciak> ???????
<ubunciak> walicie sobie pewnie zboki:)
<ubunciak> haaaalllloooooooo panieeeeenkiiiiiiiiii
<ubunciak> ??????
<ubunciak> zzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz\
<ubunciak> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubunciak> odbytyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubunciak> co z wami
<ubunciak> ????????????????
<ubunciak> to narazie wam nicki widmo
<gjm> ja pierdolę
<m477> ;D
<m477> ;]
<m477> co za puchy
<m477> hy[
<nythrow> Ale punche poleciały.
<TheNumb> Co to było? :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<OxOOFF> Hejka
<Voldenet> hej
<Voldenet> ka
<didek> Jak tam ferie :D
<Voldenet> ?
<didek> My się kurde uczymy :-(
<Voldenet> studenty
<Voldenet> ja tu pracuję
<Voldenet> "pracuję" :D
<didek> tutaj na kanale? :D
<didek> to dobra praca jak na IRC siedzisz ;D
<Voldenet> Oj, ważne że mi za to płacą. :P
<Voldenet> Teraz siedzę.
<Voldenet> ale wszystko poblokowane, moja głowa pełna tuneli
<didek> Jak się skład kanału zmieni, praktycznie nie poznaję braci ubuntowej :)
<Voldenet> bo tutaj same trolle siedzą teraz
<Voldenet> i w zasadzie nikt nie używa ubuntu :D
<didek> A to już standard, przyzwyczaiłem się do tego ;)
<didek> czester jeszcze żyje 0_o
<dawiss> ja uzywam 9.04
<garnus> ja 11.10 i unity nawet
<Ashiren> good for you
<TheNumb> dawiss: 9.04?
<TheNumb> 9.04 chyba już usunęli z repo, co? :D
<TheNumb> 2010-10-10
<TheNumb> Reflect maverick release, add natty, remove jaunty.
<TheNumb> yup
<TheNumb> ;D
<garnus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-laptop-concept/
<dawiss> usuneli
<dawiss> ale jest http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<TheNumb> dawiss: a idź, takiego truchła używać ;x
<TheNumb> Nie ma sensu.
<TheNumb> Nie dostajesz poprawek żadnych.
<TheNumb> To tak jakby używać debiana lenny ;]
<banex> hi
<gjm> low
<Skrzyp> Jaaa.. Przez ponad 2h nikt nic nie mówił!
<Skrzyp> rekord normalnie.
<banex> zjebales rekord
<Ozil> miałem to samo napisać
<BlessJah> Jaaa... od kilku dni nikt nie wyleciał
<BlessJah> banex: za przekleństwa w sumie mógłbyś
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> trollizm tygodnia
<m477> @_@
<gjm> banex: ty jesteś zejbany
<gjm> zjebany*
<m477> :)
<gjm> a twój nick sugeruje to co można z tobą zrobić
<m477> wat :D
<m477> haters gonna hate
<OxOOFF> Ech już chyba wiem dlaczego nie widać tu starej kadry :)
<BlessJah> OxOOFF: nie kojarzę cię
<BlessJah> jesteś ze starej gwardii?
<didek> Wystarczy BlessJah ?
<BlessJah> didek \o/
<didek> ;)
<didek> Nice to see you too ;)
<BlessJah> kopę lat
<BlessJah> lol, od roku cię nie było widać ani słychać
<didek> No wiesz, studia
<BlessJah> didek: wiem i nie widzę związku
<didek> Hm
<didek> Matematyczne metody informatyki i czysta informatyka, dwa kierunki :D
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<didek> Ja tu widzę spory związek nawet jak na mój przeciętny umysł
<didek> Białostocka Politechnika :D
<didek> nie jest wcale tak niski poziom jakby mogłoby to się komukolwiek wydawać :)
<BlessJah> no jak dwa kierunki, to tak, jakiś tam związek jest
<BlessJah> drugi rok?
<didek> I jeszcze związek
<didek> Pierwszy
<didek> ;D
<didek> Jestem młody mam dopiero 21 lat
<didek> :D
<BlessJah> to co te dwa lata robiłeś?
<didek> Technikum robiłem :)
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<m477> kazdy mowi ze ma ciezkie studia
<m477> a tak naprawde kazdy chla
<didek> Hm nie zgodzę się
<BlessJah> z czym?
<didek> Daj Boże żebym pił w ogóle na studiach
<didek> To nieprawda że się chla na studiach :D
<BlessJah> ja nie piję ani też nie narzekam
<BlessJah> didek: zależy
<m477> aha\
<gjm> hrhr
<didek> no wiadomo ale nawet jak są tacy co chleją to nie zaliczą oni wcale nawet głupiej analizy matematycznej
<m477> a ten znowu harczy
<didek> Bo co jak co ale tego nie da się nauczyć w 2-3 dni przed sesją/kombajnem
<BlessJah> analiza matematyczna... 8 ECTS, jak tego nie zaliczysz, to nie masz co drugiego roku zaczynac
<BlessJah> całeczki, asymptoty, wypukłości
<didek> Ogólnie szczerze banał jeżeli od początku do końca z materiałem jedziesz
<didek> ;D
<didek> U mnie chyba tańsza jest, z 5 ectsów kosztuje
<BlessJah> u nas to jest przedmiot do koszenia
<didek> No u nas tak samo
<bastetmilo> więc to pewnie cud sprawił, że ja studia skończyłam, skoro nie da się zaliczać i pić ;)
<didek> Na zerówkę przychodzi 5-6% roku :D
<didek> bastetmilo, co studiowałaś?
<didek> tfu
<bastetmilo> didek: informatykę
<bastetmilo> i tak miałam analizę i wszystkie te inne bzdety
<didek> No to znaczy że jesteś genialna po prostu
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: z tych bzdetów mam podwójną poprawkę dzisiaj
<BlessJah> właśnie piszą
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ty widzisz co didek napisał?
<bastetmilo> jestem genialna
<didek> Co w tym dziwnego niektórzy mają lepsze predyspozycje do nauki takich a nie innych przedmiotów :D
<BlessJah> didek: lol
<bastetmilo> przepraszam, muszę iść w ustronne miejsce wybuchnąć nie przystającym damie śmiechem
<BlessJah> didek: ja myslalem ze to genialna to ironia była
<BlessJah> ty tak powaznie?
<didek> Nie no serio niektórzy dają sobie radę albo kończą badziewne uczelnie
<didek> Mam u siebie nawet ludzi ktorzy ogarniają temat bardzo szybko i nic sobie z tego nie robią
<BlessJah> ani jedno ani drugie
<bastetmilo> didek: dobra, żarty żartami, ale masz rację. Skończyłam badziewną uczelnie - chociaż uczyli mnie ludzie z PWr.
<didek> Nie ma znaczenia kto uczy
<didek> Ważne jaki jest system zaliczania
<didek> U nas też zaoczni mówią
<didek> analiza? phie, co to za problem
<didek> Przychodzę piszę zaliczam
<BlessJah> płacę, przychodzę, piszę, przepuszczają
<BlessJah> pppp
<bastetmilo> didek: nie, no od 3 semestru już mi się poprawki zaczęły na matmie
<didek> poprawki na matmie od 3ciego semestru?
<didek> 3ciego semestru, w 3cim semestrze masz matematyke? :D
<bastetmilo> didek: przez pierwsze dwa dobrze mi szło
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dobrze, to znaczy że 3.0 w pierwszym terminie dostawałaś?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no.. na samym początku. Chociaż nie wiem jakim cudem.
<bastetmilo> ah. Wiem.
<didek> Ja dostaję, nie narzekam
<bastetmilo> uczyłam się.
<didek> Jesteś ładna?
<didek> :D
<bastetmilo> didek: nie.
<didek> No to musiałaś się rzeczywiście uczyć
<didek> Chociaż powiem Wam szczerze - u mnie ładne mają gorzej, nikt ich nie lubi :D
<BlessJah> didek: a dużo ich macie?
<BlessJah> ładnych i nieładnych?
<didek> Na matmie ładnych mamy full
<didek> Na razie, potem odpadną
<didek> Ale na infie to ja mam 3 dziewczęta w grupie, jedna ładna ale dummy lekko :D
<bastetmilo> didek: no to się zmieniło od moich czasów... Bo u nas ładne i przebojowe zawsze miały pomoc ;)
<didek> Szczerze to nie zwracam uwagi bo zajęty jestem :)
<didek> A pomoc ze strony chłopców to tak
<didek> Ale ze strony wykładowców to już chyba nie co? :D
<BlessJah> didek: u nas 16 na ~270 osób na infie
<didek> No to u nas podobne statystyki
<didek> Na infie :D
<BlessJah> nie wiem ile odpadnie
<didek> 17 odpadnie
<didek> Bo jedna się nie goli i o niej jeszcze nie wiesz :D
<bastetmilo> 270 osób na roku???
<BlessJah> o dziwo, az zaskoczony bylem, wiekszosc jest calkiem ladna
<didek> To niedobrze
<didek> Ja krzyczę do takich na korytarzu E KURWA
<didek> ;D
<didek> I mnie jeszcze przeklinak nie wywalił :O
<bastetmilo> aj. Miałam nie dawać się wciągać w rozmowy o studiach.
<BlessJah> didek: czemu niedobrze? moze beda mialy latwiej
<didek> Będą ale szkoda mi chłopaków którzy dadzą się wykorzystywać dla takich lasek :D
<didek> Bo proste że dziewczyna nie będzie z jakimś "informatykiem"
<didek> Chociaż moja nie narzeka, ale nie jest z infy (dzięki Bogu)
<BlessJah> wiesz, tutaj wazna jest filozofia jaka sie do tego dopisze
<BlessJah> dzisiaj jedna ma poprawke
<BlessJah> i na tym dobrze wyszedlem
<BlessJah> tyle calek, pochodnych, asymptot i limesów co wczoraj w nocy, nie przeliczylem przez caly semestr chyba
<BlessJah> :)
<BlessJah> didek: mam zaczatki korespondencyjnego kursu analizy
<didek> Hahaha no bez jaj, serio?:D
<didek> A podoba Ci się ta dziewczyna?
<didek> Czy tako robisz z pobudek czysto koleżeńskich?
<BlessJah> to jest najlepsza laska na roku (eksperci nie sa zgodni)
<BlessJah> ale robie to z pobudek czysto kolezenskich
<didek> Pokaż
<didek> :D
<BlessJah> nie bedzie zdjec
<didek> Szkoda
<mILQ> Tim McMorris - Translation <- nie ma ktos calkiem przypadkiem na dysku gdzies tego w mp3?
<didek> Ale już mniejsza o to, chodzi mi o to, że zastanów się dobrze - czy ona Ci pomoże kiedyś w czymkolwiek :D
<BlessJah> didek: mam wrazenie ze jesli ja bede mial z czyms problem, to ona zdazy juz wyleciec
<BlessJah> dziewczyny nie sa stworzone na informatykow
<didek> No właśnie
<didek> Więc problem solved, po co się męczyć :D
<BlessJah> jestem altruistą
<BlessJah> no i masochistą, kto normalny w czasie ferii całkowałby
<BlessJah> didek: jak to mówią "nie wiązać się z nikim na 1szym roku"
<BlessJah> didek: tylko ze wtedy, jak ktos pomocy potrzebuje, to na nikogo liczyc nie moze
<didek> No bo nie powinien
<didek> Sam dajesz rade albo out
<arettrea> joł panowie i PANI jezeli jest
<didek> Jak czlowiek nie potrafi czegoś ogarnąć w ogóle, nie wie co się dzieje i ktoś przyjdzie mu wytłumaczy to jest zwolniony z myślenia nad rozwiązywaniem problemów, co za problem nauczyć się schematu a co za problem do niego dojść samodzielnie
<BlessJah> didek: a gdzie solidarnosc, kolezenstwo, nie wiem
<BlessJah> jakies ludzkie odruchy
<BlessJah> :]
<didek> Jak się przekonasz że ta solidarność i ludzkie odruchy często nie działają w drugą stronę to zobaczysz ;D
<foreste_> czesc
<arettrea> didek:  jak kopa zasadza - skads to znam - autopsja - och chyba demencja :D
<BlessJah> didek: ale ja jestem tego swiadomy
<BlessJah> didek: lim x to 0 ((e^(-2x)-tgx-1)/x)^2
<BlessJah> didek: skończyli przed chwilą poprawkowy
<Voldenet> o
<Voldenet> limes, exp
<Voldenet> przypomniały mi się stare, dobre czasy
<Voldenet> w sumie to głodowanie było i wieczny brak snu, ale i tak tęsknię
<arettrea> jak mnie rozłączycie znów to się wkurze :/
<arettrea> i zarejestruje wkoncu ten nick
<arettrea> ale wolałabym wislawa
<Wizard> cześć
<Anonimm9> Cześć
<arettrea> macie co chcieliście :P zarejestrowałam nicka :P wszstko co powiesz... :D
<djmentos> szymborska
<arettrea> :D
<m477> @_@
<m477> goodnight sweet princess
<Pechowiec> o/
<kklimonda_> ech, nie ma to jak napisać pro skrypta który nadpisuje partycję zamiast tworzyć nową obok
<kklimonda_> dobrze, że testuję to wszystko ;)
<Guest50271> :D
<Guest50271> czy tandem luks+dmcrypt poradzi sobie z ntfs?
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: ...na mszynie produkcjyjnej
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: nie no, na szczęście w teście wyszło ;)
<kklimonda_> ale kurde, lekko się zdziwiłem jak system przestał się dalej bootować
<BlessJah> no naprawdę sprytnie to żeś musiał napisać
<BlessJah> jak to zrobiłeś? czytałeś początek partycji, zamiast jej końca?
<kklimonda_> nie wiem, zaraz będę debugował
<kklimonda_> niestety mam ograniczone narzędzia, bo robię to w initrd ;)
<Guest50271> BlessJah: poczatek_nowej_partycji=0 //fixme:zmienic na koniec poprzedniej partycji
<Guest50271> :>
 * Wizard lubi nazywać zmienne cyrylicą
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<kklimonda_> niee, ale faktycznie hack fajny jest
<Wilczek> Wizard: Hej :)
<kklimonda_> http://pastebin.com/uqER0492
<kklimonda_> i gdzie tu jest błąd? ;)
<kklimonda_> okazuje się, że jak partycja jest oznaczona bootowalna to pojawia się gwiazdka i awk wypluwa nie koniec partycji, a jej początek
<m477> jak ci sie cyrlica kompiluje >_>
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: co dowodzi wyższości seda na awkiem
<BlessJah> :D
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: a jakbyś to wyseedował?
<kklimonda_> wysedował
<BlessJah> daj mi output
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem jak wygląda
<BlessJah> i pamiętaj, że hejtuję perla awka i info
<kklimonda_> a, mogę w sumie sprawdzić czy $2 == *
<kklimonda_> http://pastebin.com/XhyHk6gc output jest tak
<kklimonda_> i
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: już ci piszę
<BlessJah> kolumna end?
<kklimonda_> tak
<BlessJah> troszeczkę mi numer partycji na początku przeszkadza
<kklimonda_> on jest potrzebny, bo muszę dostać koniec podanej partycji
<BlessJah> grep
<kklimonda_> (by móc stworzyć następną)
<kklimonda_> no i dlatego awk jest fajne :)
<kklimonda_> bo robię coś w stylu '$1 ~ /sdb1/ { print $3 }'
<kklimonda_> tylko muszę dodać drugiego ifa najwyraźniej
<BlessJah> 's;/dev/[a-z]*[0-9]{1,2}[^0-9]*[0-9]*[^0-9]*\([0-9]*\).*;\1;'
<BlessJah> chwilka, dopracuję
<BlessJah> "]
<kklimonda_> o stary :D
<BlessJah> nigdy nie pamiętam czy + jest {0,1} czy ?
<BlessJah> więc wszędzie daję *
<Guest50271> BlessJah: {0,1} = ?
<Voldenet> o, regexpy ;D
<Voldenet> nigdy nie rozumiałem tych regexpów
<Wizard> + to więcej niż jeden
<Wizard> Voldenet, ja też nie, ale one są jak kobiety
<Voldenet> .+ = ..*
<Wizard> nie trzeba rozumieć, trzeba umieć wykorzystać :>
<arettrea> Wizard: a co chcesz od kobiet?
<Guest50271> ^^
<m477> @_@
<Voldenet> Wizard: idd
<m477> co za ....
<Voldenet> ;)
<Wizard> arettrea, to, co wszyscy faceci
<Wizard> żeby kochały, były wierne, tego
<arettrea> Wizard: a faceci sa wierni?
<Wizard> ja jestem
<Voldenet> jacy>
<arettrea> Wizard: moge mowic o sobie ja nie spotkałam wiernego
<Wizard> przyrko mi, arettrea
<Voldenet> arettrea: bo jesteś tępą cipą lecącą na idiotów
<Voldenet> no problem :*
 * Guest50271 slaps Voldenet
<Voldenet> (to było tak chamskie)
<Voldenet> (wybaczcie mi)
<Wizard> zbyt
<Guest50271> Voldenet: w takim razie masz szanse
<Guest50271> Wizard: Kb az ochłonie
<Voldenet> Lubię to.
<Guest50271> masochista
<kklimonda_> a kurde, jeszcze mnie asynchroniczność kernela w tyłek gryzie
<kklimonda_> skrypt się odpala zanim urządzenie powstanie
<Wizard> Voldenet, zachowuj się
<kklimonda_> (to już dodatkowy problem ;))
<Guest50271> kklimonda_: sleep 100 :>
<Voldenet> Tak jest.
<Voldenet> Będę miłym człowiekiem od teraz.
<Guest50271> Voldenet: prawie ci uwierzyłem
<Wizard> Pechowiec, zmień ten nick
<Voldenet> me guesta
<Anonimm9> Dobry żart Voldenet
<arettrea> Wizard: od cip to mozesz sobie, moze jestem cipa, ale nie dziwka huju
<Wizard> ej :/
<Pechowiec_> arettrea: nie ten nick
<Wizard> 1. to Voldenet powiedział
<Wizard> 2. nie klnij
<Voldenet> ;-D
<Wizard> kklimonda_, masz jeszcze opa?
<Wizard> bogowie, coraz większa wieś się tu robi
<Wizard> niedługo ze sztachetą trza będzie przychodzić :)
<Pechowiec_> :D
<Pechowiec_> Wizard: rozumiem wieś = stan umysłu
<Wizard> dokładnie
<kklimonda_> Wizard: mam
<Voldenet> Co, że słoma z butów wystaje
<Voldenet> przynajmniej wygodnie!
<Anonimm9> Uważacie, że wieś charakteryzują, przekleństwa itp.?
<Pechowiec_> Wizard: zapoznaj sie z /mode +b to nie bedzie takiej wsi
<Anonimm9> ;)
<Wizard> Anonimm9, nie, takie Voldenetowe i atreowe zagrywki
<arettrea> sorry Wizard
<Wizard> łaskawie wybaczam :>
<Voldenet> przepraszam arettrea, jeśli Cię uraziłem
<Voldenet> Wybacz mi ten postępek.
<Pechowiec_> Voldenet: było jej miło wiesz....
<Voldenet> Pechowiec_: ja jestem fanem perla
<Voldenet> przepraszam if uraziłem
<Voldenet> problem? :P
<gjm> lol
<Anonimm9> Proponowałbym to już odesłać z pamięci, zapomnieć. najlepiej w while(1)
<gjm> Wizard: widzialeś tego kolesia w nocy?
<Wizard> Voldenet, a znasz konstrukcję || die? :>
<Wizard> gjm, nie, śpię w nocy
<Voldenet> Wizard: głupawa składnia to podstawa perlostwa :P
<gjm> szkoda, fajny był, śmieszny
<Pechowiec_> Anonimm9: #define true false <3
<Anonimm9> Po deklaracji #define raczej piszę się wielką literą ;)
<Voldenet> a, ten, ubunciak...
<gjm> o, no
<Pechowiec_> Anonimm9: chodzi mi o sens
<m477> a jaki ma to sens/?
<Anonimm9> Też zastanawiam się nad tym
<m477> no i czemu mniejsze od trzech :/
<Voldenet> to całkiem jasne,
<Voldenet> pi jest równe 3.14
<Voldenet> jak się utnie to 3
<Pechowiec_> Voldenet: $pi = pi();
<Voldenet> w jakim to języku?
<Pechowiec_> Voldenet: php
<Voldenet> cool php bro
<m477> pi nie jest rowne 3.14 :/
<Voldenet> ja trzymam do dwóch miejsc po przecinku
<Voldenet> jest
<Voldenet> :P
<m477> 3.14159
<m477> dalej nie znam
<Voldenet> 3.14 == VoldenetFloat
<Voldenet> 3.14 == (VoldenetFloat)pi
<Voldenet> teraz to ma większy sens
<m477> wu te ef
<Voldenet> 3.1415926535
<m477> ChaUJot
<Voldenet> kiedyś się uczyłem głupot, nie wiem po co
<Pechowiec_> Voldenet: bitch please
<m477> ;D
<m477> '#define true false <3'
<m477> bitch please
<Pechowiec_> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
<widmo> cheater wykryty
<Voldenet> chłodny oszust
<Pechowiec_> http://3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.com/index31415.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28kwxch> (at 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.com)
<Pechowiec_> :F
<m477> co za łby
<Pechowiec_> string pi= :>
<Wizard> "dupa";
<Wizard> skończcie, bo to nudne
<Wizard> :>
<m477> dupa dupa
<m477> kot mi zgwalcil psa :/
<Pechowiec_> łydka łydka łydka
<Wizard> m477, bardzo ciekawe
<gjm> tak
<Wizard> bastetmilo|, o/
<bastetmilo|> Wizard o/
<Wizard> 88 ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie narzekasz że wieś, tylko ruszasz dupę i zaprowadzasz porządek
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz opa, wykrzystaj go
<mefisto> Witam
<Voldenet> dzień dobry
<Wizard> cześć mefisto
<mefisto> mam takie pytanie
<mefisto> conky zasłania mi kawałek obrazu da się jakoś zrobić by widać było tło pod nim? i  gdy naprzykład maksymalizuje coś bym nie zasłaniał
<mefisto> ?
<mefisto> napisałem to zrozumiale? bo wydaje mi się że przekombinowałem :D
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> zrozumiałe
<Voldenet> nie da się tak zrobić
<mefisto> wiem że w opcjach jest coś takiego jak background yes or no
<mefisto> ale to działa tylko do ponownego uruchomienia
<Voldenet> conky renderuje się na tle pulpitu
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz zmienić to w ~/.conkyrc
<mefisto> chwilka wrzucę na imageshock o co mi chodzi dokładnie
<mefisto> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/zrzutekranu1qm.png/
<mefisto> by conky był pod spodem
<Voldenet> hm, hm, hm, hm...
<Voldenet> a próbowałeś dorzucić do .conkyrc
<Voldenet> background yes
<mefisto> tak mam background na yes
<Voldenet> a...
<Voldenet> background robi nie to co myślisz, że robi
<Voldenet> w conkyrc daj own_window no
<mefisto> heh teraz cale conky mi sie posypalo :D
<mefisto> ale coś mam, spróbuje by poprostu conky uruchamiał się póżniej po załadowaniu wszystkiego
<Voldenet> no cóż, w metacity nie można dać own_window no
<Voldenet> :P
<mefisto> ale konkretnie się posypało po tej komendzie, conky na 2 stronach pulpitu się wyświetlało :o
<Blondyn> debry
<Blondyn> hej co słychać? ^^
<Pechowiec_> "stare kur... nie chca zdychać"
<mefisto> jakaś dobra pogodynka na pulpit bo termometr za oknem mi nic nie wskazuje
<Blondyn> Pechowiec_: a jaśniej proszę...
<mefisto> ?
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: conky!
<Blondyn> mefisto: pogodynka zamarzła
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: -20 ok
<Pechowiec_> pewnie masz
<Pechowiec_> hm
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: zbuduj swój termometr!
<Blondyn> mefisto: sprawdź czy masz stopy bo możesz nie czuć że ci odmarzły !
<mefisto> hah, wzasadzie z uczelni bym mógł zawinąć :)
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: ale to nie jest profesjonalne
<Blondyn> mefisto: ale nie jesteś biologiem?
<Blondyn> białe myszki za oknem :D
<mefisto> nie, ochrona tego "zasranego" środowiska :)
<Blondyn> hmm .... dobre w tym wszystkim jest to ze to naturalne środowisko /nomen omen/ Pingwinów :D
<Pechowiec_> ja wrecz przeciwnie narzekam na ciepło
<Pechowiec_> siedze obok kaloryfera... japierdole...
<Pechowiec_> tu chyba +40
<mefisto> w pokoju mam +14 stopni więc nie jest za dobrze..
<mefisto> 14,8
<Blondyn> ja próbuje odtajać .... jak się chodzi to nic nie czuć ale po tem w cieple to strasznie długo odzyskuję temp .... brrrr
<mefisto> jakiś gotowy skrypt pogodynki na conky jest?
<Blondyn> hmm a masz stary dysk ? .... może ma dobry sensor temp :D
<mefisto> czyli mam jednak budować termometr?
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: cos tam jest napewno
<Blondyn> tak ....i dobrze jak przy produkcji wytworzy się dużo ciepła ....
<Voldenet> mefisto: masz rtęć?
<mefisto> czerwoną..
<Voldenet> no, to w czym problem? :>
<mefisto> nie mam, skąd bym miał mieć..
<Voldenet> dokup do tego naczynie włosowate
<Voldenet> och
<Voldenet> :<
<mefisto> .. w zasadzie to bym mógł stworzyć termograf :)
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: płyn do spryskiwaczy
<mefisto> ale mi się nie chce...
<Pechowiec_> i jazda
<Pechowiec_> leń
<Pechowiec_> :>
<mefisto> skąd wziąść mały silniczek lub coś na pokrętło.. hmm miałem kiedyś zegarek taki ale juz nie mam :(
<Ashiren> moze z cdroma
<mefisto> raczej nie da bo to musi być coś co działa bez prądu najlepiej
<Pechowiec_> silnik działający bez prądu?
<Pechowiec_> nice
<Pechowiec_> chomik?
<mefisto> mówię że najlepiej bez prądu
<mefisto> przecież nie przeciągnę kabla przez okno :D
<Pechowiec_> czemu?
<mefisto> bo rozszczelnię sobie okno i będzie wiać przez nie ? i będzie zimno
<Pechowiec_> silikonem uszczelnisz
<Blondyn> a stoi jakiś samochód przed oknem i ma wycieraczki jeszcze ?:D
<mefisto> a czemu miałby nie mieć ?
<Blondyn> ale kicz planują znowu wciskać telewizja interaktywna z wydawaniem poleceń głosem lol
<BlessJah> Blondyn: "Prosimy nie wyłączać radioodbiorników"
<BlessJah> przy czym ja wolałbym nie wyposażać TV w mikrofon
<BlessJah> zwłaszcza jeśli tv miałoby być podlączane do internetu
<Blondyn> BlessJah: ale wujek Sam lubi mieć wszytko pod kontrolą :)
<Pechowiec_> Blondyn: inwigilacja level: we are idiots
<BlessJah> niekoniecznie sam
<Pechowiec_> "wujek donald"
<Blondyn> :D
<Pechowiec_> a potem pod pretekstem acta odetna ci internet
<mefisto> to co z tym skryptem pod conky?
<Pechowiec_> mefisto: http://puna.upf.edu/node/44
<Blondyn> źle się dzieje teraz tak właściwie to powinienem mieć włączoną kamerę żeby służby wiedziały co robię na ścianie zdjęcie prezydenta godło, hasło "boże chroń ameryke" i oczywiście schludną marynareczkę z wpiętą maryją w klapę  _-_
<Pechowiec_> lece narazie
<Blondyn> co złego to nie ja ....
<Blondyn> nie wiedziałem ze capneli dotcoma tego od megaupload
<lim0np> Blondyn ^^
<lim0np> a co, serwis wyłączyli, a twórcę zostawili?
<lim0np> nawet adminów thepiratebay skazali
<lim0np> jak się pojawią w szwecji jeszcze raz to... ciupa
<mefisto> chociaż dziwne jest to wszystko.. za co oni zostali skazani jeśli nie udostępniają danych plików etc?
<mefisto> tylko źródła..
<Blondyn> widać ze obama robi porządki bo wybory blisko ....
<Blondyn> nie no to bez sensu jestem Polakiem a rządzi mną jakiś Obama lol
<Blondyn> paranoja
<mefisto> to przykre..
<Blondyn> to lepiej zacznę ubiegać się o wizę albo obywatelstwo po co tu mieszkać jak i tak rząd za oceanem heheh
<adasiek_abix> Improwizowany kongres Wolnego Internetu w Warszawie
<adasiek_abix> Zapraszam wszystkich na: http://brama.elka.pw.edu.pl/site/?action=adKongresEnroll&get_nid=564
<Blondyn> w ten łikend to ja będę drwa zbierał na opał :(
<adasiek_abix> Przekazujcie znajomym info o tym - wstęp wolny
<jacekowski> to jak
<jacekowski> fosdem ktos
<jacekowski> jutro?
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<jacekowski> bruksela
<BlessJah> wstep wolny?
<adasiek_abix> Warszawa - wstęp wolny
<adasiek_abix> http://brama.elka.pw.edu.pl/site/?action=adKongresEnroll&get_nid=564
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> tylko sie do brukseli musisz dostac na sobote rano
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kup mi bilet z poznan airport
<BlessJah> to sie dostane
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: pod opera mobile mam problemy z ogonkami w tym linku
<adasiek_abix> uwagi do Ryskia
<adasiek_abix> BlessJah: ^^ to rysiek tworzyl
<bastetmilo> adasiek_abix: ale widzę, że to zaproszenie tylko dla Warszawiaków
<adasiek_abix> bastetmilo: nie.. chyba nie, w końcu jest tam napisane:
<adasiek_abix> "W ten weekend zapraszamy wszystkich, którym bliska jest idea wolnego i otwartego internetu, na improwizowany kongres organizacji społecznych i aktywistów.
<adasiek_abix> "
<bastetmilo> adasiek_abix: dzis jest 2. To ogłoszenie kiedy puściłeś? 1h temu, coś około tego. Niektórzy to jednak muszą takie rzeczy wiedzieć wcześniej, zaplanować sobie wyjazd...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: no to bruksela w sobote
<adasiek_abix> bastetmilo: a wiesz kiedy zostało zorganizowane to całe ustrojstwo? dzisiaj o godz. 19:25
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: masz caly dzien na planowanie, potem noc na lot
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakby te bilety kosztowaly polowe tego to bym ci powiedzial zebys pakowal walizki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: polowe, to znaczy?
<jacekowski> £220 teraz
<adasiek_abix> a ja wróciłem do domu o 21, więc dużo wcześniej nie byłem w stanie tego przekazywać
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jak bilet do Brukseli kosztuje 50 zł to nie ma sprawy, do Wrocka mam blisko.
<BlessJah> w dwie strony?
<jacekowski> ta
<adasiek_abix> a tel. komórkowy to mam zwykły, bez wielkiego dostępu do netu
<jacekowski> podejrzewam ze tydzien temu byloby taniej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie bede sprawdzal kursu funta...
<bastetmilo> adasiek_abix: takich rzeczy sie nie oragnizuje na ostatnią chwilę, jeśli chce się, żeby przyjechali ludzie spoza najbliższej okolicy.
<adasiek_abix> bastetmilo: wybacz, przyjmuję tę krytykę na pierś jak Boni protesty o ACTA ;-)
<bastetmilo> adasiek_abix: bo teraz to ja nie przyjadę, nie ma czasu się przygotować na 8h jazdy autobusem :)
<adasiek_abix> obiecuję wystawić link do nagrań video jeśli tylko będą dostępne
<avalan> bilety sa tanie tylko lądujesz na jakimś wypizdowie
<avalan> bilet z lotniska do malmoe kosztował mnie więcej niż z gdańska do szwecji ;f
<avalan> w dwie strony ;f
<mefisto> no ja pieprze, Pechowiec dał mi stronę do skryptu a strona z pogodą juz nie istnieje ..
<bastetmilo> jaki odtwarzacz na Ubuntu oprocz banshee, bo banshee strasznie zamula?
<mefisto> ale czego odtwarzacz?
<mefisto> muzyki?
<bastetmilo> tak
<mefisto> Audacious
<Skrzyp> MOC
<Skrzyp> :)
<bastetmilo> prosty i lekki
<Skrzyp> A nie jakieś ałdakjusy
<bastetmilo> exaile jeszcze zyje?
<mefisto> no nie wiem, Audacious wydaje się lekkim i szybkim :)
<Skrzyp> mocp!
<mefisto> ale to zalezy jak kto co lubi czy w konsoli czy osobno coś :P
<bastetmilo> nie, nie moze byc konsola
<mefisto> no to Audacious :)
<kGL> Witam serdecznie . Dostalem odpowiedz na forum w sprawie mojego problemu. Jest jakis uzytkownik ktory pomoglby z grubem ?
<mefisto> wyglada jak winamp :)
<Skrzyp> Bluźnisz
<mefisto> ja ?
<Skrzyp> nie, ciotka z Gdyni
<kGL> panowie pytanie mam czy na tym kanale mozna uzyskac pomoc z ubuntu  ?
<Skrzyp> nie, pomoc z Ubuntu jest na #gentoo-pl
<Skrzyp> tu pomagamy z Archem
<kklimonda_> kGL: a jaki masz problem?
<blessjah_> ktoś zauważył, jak wychodziłem?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-03
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> cze
<macer1> cześć ;p
<macer1> problem mam, dysk w dedyku mi chyba umiera :D
<m477> w czym
<macer1> system wali input/output error ciągle, a w logach "ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED"
<m477> no coz
<macer1> padł :>?
<macer1> :~# smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit
<macer1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827240/
<macer1> ehh ovh ma obowiązek wymienić dysk i przekopiować dane...przynajmniej tak powinni zrobić :D
<kklimonda> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED e tam ;)
<macer1> e tam e tam...
<macer1> odpalam np. bukkita a tu output/input error
<macer1> razy 100
<macer1> :D
<macer1> zaczęło się od wypierdzielania 1tb zaległych bakapów
<macer1> w pewnym miejscu, zaczęło wywalać input/output error dla jednego folderu i nie dało się go wywalić...
<macer1> więc chyba dysku nie dał rady :D
<macer1> więc teraz co z danymi
<macer1> jak bardzo mogło je rozwalić :D
<m477> ;D
 * macer1 is now AFK śpi
<m477> ja tam spie przy klawiaturze :-)
<m477> :)))
<didek> -30
<m477> ^_^
<m477> co ty pitolisz
<didek> no taka temeratura w bstoku
<m477> fajnie macie
<m477> -22 here
<m477> zuli pewnie wymrozilo
<Voldenet> a u mnie aż -14
<Voldenet> 'ciepło' ;P
<m477> wedlug internetu -23 w bstoku
<m477> minus pincet sto dziwińcet
<garnus> nawet wiecej
<m477> mafia z wołomina :/
<m477> co oznacza taka metoda w c++ void *handle(), zwraca wskaznik do typu void?
<didek> Zwraca wskaźnik dowolnego typu :D
<didek> Tzn na dowolony typ, może w ten sposób ;)
<m477> mozna tak? O_o
<m477> troche bez sensu
<didek> Dlaczego bez sensu, opowiedz mi o tym.
<m477> no bo ...
<m477> czyli cos jak genercs (w javie)?
<m477> po 1 nie wiadomo ile pamieci zaalokowac na 'dowolny typ'
<didek> :-(
<didek> Jest mi smutno z tego powodu że nie widzisz jak wiele zastosowań może mieć adres na dowolny typ ;)
<didek> Serio jest mi smutno
<m477> :-D
<m477> opanuj sue synku
<didek> Dlaczego mówisz do mnie synku, wiesz ile mam lat? :)
<m477> sorry ale jestem troche roztrzęsiony śmiercią Wiesławy Szymborskiej
<m477> nie wiem :-)
<didek> Chodzi mi o to że jak nie widzisz zastosowania (które jest użyte w tak sztandarowej funkcji jak scanf) to trochę dziwne
<m477> scanf w c++?
<m477> pokiego uzywac
<m477> :o
<didek> Czy ktoś Ci mówił że masz to używać, przeanalizuj jaka jest struktura i działanie tej funkcji :)
<m477> po co? nie watpie ze sie to nie przydaje ...
<m477> ;]
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> lustro prądowe zastosowane jako aktywne obiciazenie musi byc zawsze zamiast opornika na drenie?
<Thorbjorn> elo, elo
<Thorbjorn> jak odpalić program w innej sesji  x'ów?
<m477> :o
<m477> alt+ctrl+f<numer> :S
<moozg> m477: ale to będzie konsola tekstowa
<moozg> Thorbjorn: spróbuj zalogować się jako inny użytkownik, zwykle na przycisku win+L i masz okienko logowania
<moozg> najwyżej stwórz sobie innego usera
<banex> \o
<sysek> hehe lol
<sysek> ludzie sa coraz glupsi
<m477> rhrhrhhr
<Voldenet> sysek: Tak
<sysek> oh oh
<sysek> ale napisalem fajnego posta
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/ZXHeR.png
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<sysek> jak mnie ludzie denerwuja matko
<sysek> jaki ja jestem aspoleczny
<Devil_Inside> ja tak mam od rozwodu jezeli chodzi o kobiety... :P
<m477> wniosek pierwszy to parafraza drugiego, fail
<tajwanuser> cze
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE!
<|B|enedyktXVI> Szatan ave ave
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: jak tam Gentoo w Watykanie?
<|B|enedyktXVI> ni mo
<|B|enedyktXVI> archer
<|B|enedyktXVI> jak juz
<|B|enedyktXVI> gentoo nie stalo u mnie nigdy dluzej niz tydzien :P nie mam cierpliwosci
<|B|enedyktXVI> pogrywa ktos w quakelive ;>
<Voldenet> ktoś na pewno
<Voldenet> bo nie zamknęli jeszcze
<TheNumb> |B|enedyktXVI: ja grałem. Grałem, bo nie chce im się naprawić błędów we wtyczce dla chroma.
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> Już naprawili błędy w pluginie.
<TheNumb> Urraaaaaaaa
<TheNumb> ...
<|B|enedyktXVI> gram z firefoxa i daje rade. czasem wyskoczy przy przegladaniu strony ze sie rozlecialo cos ale po odswiezeniu strony smiga normalnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cebit w hannoverze?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty mozesz wiedziec skad jeszcze da sie darmowe wjsciowki zdobyc
<foreste_> czesc
<foreste_> kto ma ubuntu 11.10 ?
<macer1> ja mam :P
<foreste_> jak naprawic plymouth w nim
<macer1> masz nvidie?
<foreste_> tak
<macer1> też mam
<macer1> ale u mnie działa, bo mam efi :P
<macer1> i mam plymoutha przez efifb
<foreste_> mhm na debianie bylo ok ;d
<foreste_> a kubuntu juz nie
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> ale włącza ci się tekstowy plymouth?
<foreste_> mode not support pisze na ekranie ;
<macer1> hmm
<foreste_> oczywiscie monitor wyswietla
<macer1> samo mode not support a nie ma tekstowego napisu ubuntu?
<foreste_> niema
<foreste_> ginie ekran az do kdm
<dr-house> siemka
<dr-house> słuchajcie jest problem
<dr-house> kumpel ma taką karte graf ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<dr-house> i problem jest w tym że nie da się ustawić dźwięku aby wychodził przez hdmi
<dr-house> w ustawieniach dźwięku jest internal audio i rv RV710/730
<avalan>  dr-house używa catalystów?
<dr-house> niet
<dr-house> jak je zainstalował to nie działał mu x`y
<avalan> a instalował z repo czy ze strony? ;f
<dr-house> z repo
<Dreadlish> wybrać wyjście w alsamixerze
<Dreadlish> ati nawet na otwartych to mają
<dr-house> on posiada pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> ehh
 * Dreadlish nie będzie się męczył ;p
<dr-house> ehhh
<Dreadlish> bo zazwyczaj się okazuje, że po wywaleniu pulse wszystko działa
<Dreadlish> ale zaraz wpadnie jakiś dziad i będzie psioczył
<dr-house> dzięki za tego dziada
<dr-house> :P
<dr-house> i myślisz że jak w alsamixer wybiorę rv to zadziała?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na fosdem nie ma wejsciowek
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wchodzisz i jestes
<jacekowski> ale juz sie zaokretowalem na pociag do londynu
<foreste_> kurde
<foreste_> niemoge naprawic plynouth ;/
<Szatan> dr-house: piekło Ciebie się dopomina ;p
<dr-house> hehehe
<dr-house> Szatan: czemu ciebie nie ma na xmpp?
<gjm> bo to gej
<Szatan> dr-house: jestem
<dr-house> Szatan: o faktycznie:P niezauważyłem ciebie:P
<dr-house> Szatan: a czy sterowniki ze strony amd by u niego zadziałały?
<Szatan> dr-house: ya
<dr-house> Szatan: bo tak jak tobie napisałem na xmpp to on ma taką właśnie karte graf
<dr-house> Szatan: jak zainstalował z repo te stery to mu x`y nie działały jak trzeba
<dr-house> Szatan: bardzo powoli działał komputer i się przegrzewał
<Szatan> dr-house: hmm, a z amd?
<dr-house> Szatan: on tylko z repo instalował
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cebit != fosdem
<dr-house> Szatan: przed chwilką jakiś typ do mnie zadzwonił :P
<dr-house> Szatan: myślał że ja to mateusz jakiś jestem:P
<dr-house> Szatan: myślisz że dzięki tym sterownikom ze stronki to mu lepiej zadziała połączenie z hdmi?
<dr-house> Szatan: bo już kurcze głupieje:P
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale cebit jest u hitlerowcow
<Szatan> dr-house: to trzeba w .asoundrc się pobawić
<Szatan> dr-house: asound -l your best friend
<dr-house> Szatan: ale on ma lapka i zabawa w .asoundrc to raczej nie jest to
<Szatan> dr-house: to jest to ;p
<dr-house> Szatan: bo przecież on nie będzie sobie przez cały czas miał podłączonego lapka do tv:P
<dr-house> Szatan: ale najzabawniejsze jest to że zawsze z ati na linuxie były problemy
<Szatan> dr-house: to przesiesie config np .asoundrc_old
<dr-house> Szatan: np ja mam nvidie i nie mam takich problemów :P w ustawieniach dźwięku wybieram sobie output jaki ma być i mi działa jak należy
<dr-house> Szatan: a tutaj takie cyrki:P
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i co z tego? (ale jednak nie jedziemy, bo uczelnia nie organizuje w tym roku wyjazdu)
<jacekowski> jedzie obok mnie w pociagu jakas azjatka
<jacekowski> chinka chyba
<Szatan> dr-house: uważaj bo FreeBSD będziesz wyznawać
<jacekowski> i ma thinkpada
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hm? ladna jest?
<BlessJah> zagadaj
<BlessJah> moze tez na fosdem jedzie
<jacekowski> spi
<jacekowski> ale jakos tak zasnla na siedzaco i przyjebala glowa o kant okna
<Blondyn> opowiadałeś jej o Linuksie ? :D witajcie :D
<macer1> mam pytanie, jak zaznaczyć javę jako manualnie zainstalowaną żeby inne paczki mi nie ciągnęły openjdk :D?
<dr-house> jaki system?
<foreste_> wszystko cacy ale plymouth zrypany w ubu 11.10
<Enlik> ktoś popsuł Launchpada, że się zalogować nie da (że o innych błędach nie wspomnę)?
<dr-house> ubuntu?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> ubuntu 11.10 server
<dr-house> macer1: masz może w nim coś takiego jak synaptic?
<macer1> nie, to server
<dr-house> macer1: czyli ty xów nie masz?
<macer1> niet :P
<dr-house> macer1: oj niedobrze towarzyszu niedobrze
<dr-house> macer1: :P ale jeśli masz terminal to może być
<macer1> ^^
<dr-house> macer1: sprawdź czy masz aptitude
<macer1> nie używam na co dzień ale w 5 sekund mogę wrzucić
<macer1> o, nawet jest już :D
<dr-house> jesli samo wpiszesz bez parametrów to powinien tobie się program pojawić
<macer1> jest jest :P
<dr-house> poczekaj
<dr-house> ja też sobie go włącze
<dr-house> :P
<dr-house> bo tak na ślepo to jeszcze nikt nie robił
<macer1> o
<macer1> java-runtime java-compiler itp
<macer1> i dać je mark as manually installed?
<dr-house> tak
<gjm> java srawa
<dr-house> tylko ostrożnie
<gjm> bo ugryzie!
<macer1> :D
<macer1> tylko są dwa takie same wpisy na liscie
<dr-house> no aptitude napewno:P
<macer1> np dwa java-sdk
<foreste_> jak naprawic  plymoyth ?
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<jonko> bastetmilo : what ?
<bastetmilo> jonko: ????
<gjm> bastetmilo: \o
<gjm> bastetmilo: swierzak pewnie i nie wie o co chodzi
<bastetmilo> gjm: aj si. I tak się wtrąca? Nieładnie :>
<bastetmilo> Applefobia made my day today
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą, konfigurowałam wczoraj Ubuntu na Toshibie made in Poland, na której był pierwotnie Android. Mój low-endowy htc jest szybszy.
<Blondyn> przydała by się bezpalcówka ....
<jacekowski> w koncu londyn
<jacekowski> przynajmniej bedzie 3g caly czas
<jacekowski> a nie tak ze co kawalek zrywa polaczenie jak przez jakis las jedzie
<avalan> zupełnie jak w Polsce ;f
<jacekowski> nawet nie wiesz jak to wkurzajace jest jak ci w polowie pakietu sie polaczenie zerwie
<avalan> wiem
<Blondyn> spokojnym trza być :)
<jacekowski> no to prawie na miejscu
<jacekowski> musze sie wyokretowac z pociagu zaraz
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/6nyahkv :D
<Blondyn> poprostu genialne
<dr-house> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/896599/czarny,kradnie.html
<Wizard> dr-house, dziecinada dla gimnazjalistów
<dr-house> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/899597/zegar.html
<bastetmilo> dr-house: stare
<dr-house> ale dobre:P
<macer1> :D
<bastetmilo> śmieszne, że boki zrywać
<macer1> ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z torem na linuksie :D?
<macer1> bo torsocks mi blokuje udp i dns więc większość rzeczy nie działa
<Szatan> macer1: metodą na lenia czy chcesz się pomęczyć?
<macer1> na lenia :D
<Szatan> macer1: 32 czy
<macer1> 64
<Szatan> 64 bit?
<macer1> tak
<Szatan> macer1: https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/linux/tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.2.35-5-dev-pl.tar.gz
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8a8djsm> (at www.torproject.org)
<macer1> wiem
<macer1> nie o to chodzi
<Szatan> to rozpakowujesz
<macer1> jak odpale przez gui to żaden program nie idzie przez proxy
<macer1> a normalnie
<macer1> a jak odpale i np usewithtor to wycina udp i dns
<Szatan> macer1: a ./start-tor-browser?
<macer1> taak
<macer1> no przez gui
<macer1> odpale
<macer1> i odpala się ff który chodzi przez tora
<macer1> żadne inne nie chodzą na torze
<macer1> i co
<Wizard> macer1, ja stawiałem privoxy, jak cywilizowany człowiek
<macer1> privoxy ;p?
<Wizard> jest napisane na stronie tora
<Wizard> lülz
<macer1> a to tylko pod http czy wszystko?
<Wizard> socks
<macer1> dobrze socks też mam
<macer1> torsocks
<macer1> i mam na porcie proxy socks
<Wizard> tosücks
<macer1> ee
<TheNumb> ø
<Wizard> TheNumb, á
<jacekowski> hmm, eurostar ma opoznienie bo snieg w brukseli
<Wizard> jacekowski, weź nie mów
<Wizard> siedzę we Francy od poniedziałku, codziennie rano w wiadomościach przy śniadaniu w hotelu pokazują padający śnieg, ludzi skrobiących auta, odśnieżających podjazdy
<Wizard> a drogi czarniutkie, dziś było koło 0°C
<bastetmilo> dobrze, że u nas nie pada śnieg :)
<Wizard> a idź mi z tymi leszczami, 0°, trochę wieje, idziemy do knajpki na obiad, a tamci brrr, brrr i chuhają na łapy
<Wizard> co za mięczki
<JaMar> i za nudne
<Wizard> co za nudne?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak się je mięczaki, to się mięczakiem staje :>
<Wizard> właśnie miałem to pisać :D
<bastetmilo> heh
<bastetmilo> od czasu do czasu można... Ale bez przesady :)
<JaMar> : )
<bastetmilo> chodzą za mną winniczki z masłem czosnkowym.
<JaMar> ryzu z cynamonem i cukrem
<bastetmilo> ryż z cukrem? Od razu zapdnę w śpiączkę.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, są wporzo
<Wizard> oprócz tego, że sam winniczek smakuje jak sznurek
<Wizard> :>
<JaMar> że u nas nie pada śnieg : )
<bastetmilo> Wizard: dlatego się daje dużo czosnku :>
<sklo> Problem: jak siê ³acze przez ssh to mam lipê z u¿ytkowaniem apt-get
<bastetmilo> sklo: krzaczysz
<sklo> sry za litery ale nie wiem jak to zrobic, pojade bez znakow
<sklo> jak lacze sie via ssh do ubuntu
<mglb> sklo: musisz to naprawic
<Wizard> co znaczy lipa z użytkowaniem?
<sklo> to nie moge nic zainstalowa jesli zapyta czy tak/nie
<JaMar> watpie czy ludzie to ogladaja dla szpanu
<sklo> nie wazne co wybiore pisze mi : przerwane
<sklo> moj domysl ze mogla by byc lipa z kodowaniem, ale nie przy literze"t"
<sklo> np. irssi udalo mi sie zainstalowac bo nie zapytal czy tak/nie
<mglb> echo t | apt-get ... ?
<bastetmilo> JaMar: co oglądają?
<sklo> ciekawe, sprobuje
<sklo> lol
<sklo> rzeczywiscie
<sklo> mglb: dziekuje pieknie
<mglb> moze inaczej, apt-get --assume-yes
<sklo> to z innej beczki, co zrobic zeby miec znaki polskie? chyba ze to kwas przez putty?!
<sklo> na utf-8 jest ubuntu czy jak? gdzie tego poszukac, na necie widze jakies bzdurne wpisy o xorg a to mnie nie interesuje
<mglb> system sle utf-8 a putty pokazuje krzaki? jak tak to szukaj ustawien kodowania w putty
<JaMar> tak
<sklo> oki doki
<sklo> ść
<Voldenet> w translation jest
<sklo> widziecie?
<JaMar> że fluttershy jest baardzo fajna
<Voldenet> window > translation
<Voldenet> sklo: bangla
<sklo> Adaś jesteś ?
<sklo> hehe
<sklo> to translasja
<sklo> dziękuję pięknie
<Voldenet> zażółć gęślą jaźń, おめでとう　★　★
<sklo> moje drogie Kaczuszki
<sklo> to kolejne pytanie, z jeszcze szerszej beczki: oprócz wyłaczenia monitora (mowa o lapie) co mogę zrobić by zmniejszyć pobór prądu?
<sklo> postawiłem sobie server a teraz chce za niego miejsze rachunki płacić Tauronowi :D
<mglb> sprawdz laptop-mode-tools, nie wiem jak na ubuntu, ale na archu kiedys uzywalem
<mglb> a, jako serwer
<mglb> to wlasciwie poczytaj skrypty z laptop-mode-tools i recznie powylaczaj rzeczy typu dzwiekowka etc
<mglb> ale nie wiem czy to duzo zmieni w rachunkach..
<JaMar> zapyta czy tak/nie
<Voldenet> sklo: możesz skalować częstotliwość proca z cpufreq
<Voldenet> z tego co pamiętam, to acpi-cpufreq wystarczy
<Voldenet> są jeszcze jakieś do konkretnych procesorów
<mglb> mozna tez popatrzec w powertop
<julek> wladca pierscieni w telewizji... ale tandeta
<gjm> Garfield na Polsacie
<julek> jest tu jakis wyznawca tej bajki? chetnie sie posmieje:P
<JaMar> to jest najlepszy dowód na
<julek> a czytalem nawet ksiazke jako dziecko:)
<sklo> dobra, dzięki wielkie powalcze z tym
<Ozil> http://youtu.be/Ek62tdMp4uM
<Ozil> muj pulpit z xfce 4
<julek> tfuj?
<bastetmilo> julek: ale wersja animowana leci?
<julek> bastetmilo: nie, ten drogi film
<julek> jestem rozczarowany
<julek> a tenm caly frodo mnie drazni:P
<bastetmilo> julek: bo frodo i sam to wieszz... :>
<julek> w ogole wszystko jakies takie "papierowe"
<JaMar> ją w dupie
<julek> aragorn tez "sztuczny"... ze o gandalfie nie wspomne
 * sklo afk
<bastetmilo> julek: najlepsze jest OKO SAURONA!
<bastetmilo> ale ogólnie LOTR jest strasznie pedalski
<julek> hehe, sauron przynajmniej ma jaja i wie czego chce
<julek> heh... dokladnie, mam to samo zdanie
<Wizard> bastetmilo, sama jesteś! :<
<julek> ja w ogole fantastyki specjalnie nie czytam, ale wiedzmin byl bardzo dobry
<bastetmilo> julek++
<avalan> Total Download Size:    725.10 MiB
<avalan> Total Installed Size:   3739.12 MiB
<julek> a to przy wiedzminie taka bajka
<avalan> oj
<bastetmilo> no w koncu!
<avalan> sory ;f
<bastetmilo> julek: ja uwielbima wiedźmina :)
<julek> ja czytalem 2 razy
<bastetmilo> julek: a ja z 10 jak nie więcej :P
<bastetmilo> nie licytujmy się :)
<julek> hehe
<Wizard> ja tez lubię
<Wizard> i nawet serial mi się podobał, ze względu na kilka rzeczy
<JaMar> ja pisze mi : )
<julek> no mi tez sie serial w sumie podobal
<bastetmilo> Wizard: proszę nie mów o ekranizacji
<bastetmilo> bo mi żyłka pęknie
<julek> moze troche "niskobudzetowy" i "dretwy", ale jakistam klimat mial
<bastetmilo> omujborze
<bastetmilo> umarłam
<julek> hehe
<bastetmilo> nie, nie, nie. Bo się udławię.
<julek> spokojnie, mowie to pod wplywem emocji po obejrzeniu kawalka "wladcy pierscieni";)
<JaMar> : )
<julek> liczylem, ze spotkam jakiegos fana tolkiena
 * Wizard 
<Wizard> Princess_Patrycj, słabo :/
<julek> Wizard: i uwazasz, ze ta cala historia, to bardzo pouczajaca i "gleboka" lektura?
<julek> bo sa tacy...
<Wizard> w sensie władca?
<julek> ta
<Wizard> phi
<Wizard> nie
<julek> to chociaz tyle...
<julek> dla mnie moral tej historyjki jest na poziomie bajki o czerownym kapturku
<Wizard> jest strasznie spedalnone, a Tolkien za dużo pisał o widoczkach
<Wizard> też
<Wizard> ale przyjemnie się to czyta
<julek> mi sie przyjemniej sapkowskiego czytalo
<Wizard> mi też
<julek> "wladca" byl mdly
<Wizard> PrinceOfWKKN, nick flood?
<PrinceOfWKKN> Nie.
<Wizard> julek, Wiedźmin ma jaja
<Wizard> Legolas ma pryszcze :>
<julek> heh... legolas...
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Legoland wygląda jak Barbie :)
<Wizard> w filmie - tak
<julek> teraz spoleczenstwo nam niewiescieje, wiec draznia mnie takie typy;)
<Wizard> w powieści - nie jest złe
<Wizard> julek, tutaj faceci w biurze noszą szaliki i apaszki!
<Wizard> japierdo*ę!
<julek> wole pierdzace krasnoludy z wiedzmina;)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co jest złego w szaliku?
<julek> bastetmilo: jak to co?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, faceci! w biurze!
<bastetmilo> może jest im zimno
<Wizard> ja noszę szalik, jak jest zimno
<Wizard> :/
<julek> Wizard: hehe... a popatrz na Ratzingera w telewizji - to dopiero cyrk. jak pokazywali jak gdziestam ze schodow zlazil
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak mi jest zimno to w pracy tez nosze szalik, rekawiczki czasem w czapce siedze...
<julek> podnosi ta sukieneczke jak panienka... a tam chudziutkie nozki, biale ponczoszki i trzewiczki:)
<Wizard> jea
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: gdzie pracujesz
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: w domu.
<Biszkopcik> aha ;d
<Wizard> to słabo ci płacą :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: takie pieniądze jacy klienci.
<Wizard> to świnie :D
<bastetmilo> hehe
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: czyli... pracujesz w Polsce? :P
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: tak... to coś dziwnego?
<Biszkopcik> no klienci
<Biszkopcik> :/
<Biszkopcik> jaki kraj taki target
<bastetmilo> klienci na całym świecie są tacy sami, bardzo mi przykro.
<JaMar> bardzo
<Wizard> Biszkopcik, /me nie narzeka
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: nie, wnioskuję po "takie pieniądze jacy klienci.
 * Biszkopcik nie narzeka
<JaMar> litery ale nie wiWizard jak to co ? : <
 * Biszkopcik mowi prawde
<Biszkopcik> wiwizard?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: w Polsce też zdarzają sie klienci z wysokim budżetem. Ale to już nie moja poprzeczka.
<Biszkopcik> ito raczej rzadkość
<bastetmilo> klient, który ma dużo kasy (np. TP, Orange (raz robiłam jako podwykonawca dla nich))
<bastetmilo> to klient z duzym projektem
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: bogaci to są tylko w top 13 bogatych
<bastetmilo> i klient dla firmy, nie dla pojedynczej osoby
<bastetmilo> dlatego - nie mój target :)
<JaMar> szaliku ?, )
<Voldenet> no, to jak klientem jest firma to można sporo ugrać pewnie
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: firma firmie nie równa.
<bastetmilo> ale nie. Nie będę narzekać.
<bastetmilo> Zawsze może być gorzej.
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: nie da się ukryć, że firma Kowalskopol jest mniej bogata niż Komputronik
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: wiesz... To czasem nawet nie o to chodzi. Są firmy, które zapłacą tauzena bez mrugnięcia okiem, bez targowania, a sa takie, gdzie mają kasę, ale będą się targować do upadłego, byle mniej. Albo i w ogóle oleją i pójda do jakiegoś lesera co im zrobi za 10% tego co ja.
<rafalmi> hej wie ktoś może jak zmusić vima do kolorowania składni języków C/C++ ?
<Voldenet> rafalmi: vim to nie ide
<Voldenet> emacs już bardziej
<Voldenet> :syntax on
<kklimonda> rafalmi: normalnie
<Voldenet> to w vimie
<kklimonda> tak jak Voldenet mówi
<rafalmi> ale chyba powinieni kolorowac slowa kluczowe przynajmniej
<rafalmi> czyli?
<rafalmi> jest jaki plik w stylu vimrc gdzie to sie wpisuje?
<Voldenet> no cóż...
<Voldenet> syntax on po prostu
<Voldenet> :)
<JaMar> : )
<Voldenet> dopisujesz taką linijkę i działa
<rafalmi> ok ale gdzie jest ten plik vimrc ?
<rafalmi> zauważyłem że koloruje mi od razu jak dałem plikowi rozszerzenie .c
<rafalmi> wiec w koncu nie wiem czy musze szukac ten vimrc :)
<JaMar> to, czy jak ?
<Voldenet> nano ~/.vimrc
<JaMar> ten vimrc : )
<Voldenet> wszystkie pliki *rc są w ~
<JaMar> ziemniaczane są lepsze niż naleśniki
<Voldenet> screenrc, xinitrc, bashrc, zshrc
<Voldenet> wszystkie zaczynają się kropką
<JaMar> przyjVoldenetnie się to czyta
<rafalmi> hm nie mam takich plikow
<rafalmi> trzeba je samemu stworzyc?
<JaMar> pożegnanie ?
<Voldenet> ls -a ~
<Voldenet> bo pliki ^\. są ukryte
<Voldenet> rafalmi: tak, te pliki się tworzy samemu
<JaMar> : tak
<rafalmi> tak wiem mam tylko .bashrc
<rafalmi> czyli musze go stworzyc
<Voldenet> tak
<rafalmi> i wpisac
<rafalmi> syntax on
<JaMar> : tak, te pliki się tworzy samVoldenetu
<Voldenet> JaMar: jaki ty masz problem, do pioruna?
<widmo> ;DDD
<JaMar> : masz jakies nowe dzielo natchnione jezusem chytrusem ?
<widmo> JaMar jest botem
<Voldenet> JaMar jest słabym trollem, meh
<rafalmi> np
<Voldenet> a już myślałem, że jakaś głębsza idea za tym siedzi
<widmo> Nie, bo przekleił treśc z jednego kanału
<widmo> a dokładniej z mojego
<Voldenet> Super.
<rafalmi> echo "syntax on" > ~/.vimrc ???
<widmo> Bot jak złoto
<JaMar> tez bot ?
<Voldenet> rafalmi: na przykład jak powiedziałeś
<JaMar> jest na poziomie bajki o czerownym kapturku
<rafalmi> ok i jaka składnie to wlacza?
<mglb> rafalmi: skoro otwierajac pliki *.c masz kolorowanie, to znaczy, ze syntax jest wlaczone
<JaMar> bo pliki ^\
<rafalmi> mglb: gdzie moge to sprawdzic to ustawienie skoro nie mam ~/.vimrc ?
<mglb> :set syntax
<mglb> pokaze Ci jaka skladnie aktualnie koloruje
<mglb> generalnie gdzies w /etc jest systemowy vimrc, tam sa juz powlaczane takie popularne opcje
<rafalmi> w pliku c pokazalo mi
<JaMar> dajcie mi +q
<rafalmi> syntax=c                                                    0,0-1         All
<mglb> no i koloruje?
<bastetmilo> JaMar: po co Ci +q?
<JaMar> echo syntax on po prostu
<rafalmi> tak koloruje
<rafalmi> dzieki
<rafalmi> ale w etc nie widze takiego pliku
<JaMar> ale to chyba oczywiste
<mglb> /etc/vim/vimrc
<rafalmi> ok mam tam
<rafalmi> if has("syntax")
<rafalmi>   syntax on
<rafalmi> endif
<rafalmi> wiec pewnie o to chodzilo
<JaMar> o co chodzi
<mglb> tak
<rafalmi> dzięki
<rafalmi> mam jeszcze pytanie czy ktoś z was instalował może ubuntu 11.10 na laptopie samsunga ?
<Stirlitz_> ja instalowałem, w nazwie było 50
<JaMar> ja z 10 jak nie więcej : p
<rafalmi> mieliscie jakies problemy po instalacji?
<JaMar> i po skopiowaniu niby mam kolorki
<Stirlitz_> rafalmi, ile tam masz ramu?
<rafalmi> 8GB
<JaMar> a tam chudziutkie nozki, biale ponczoszki i trzewiczki : )
<rafalmi> ogolnie wszystko jest ok
<JaMar> ok mam tam
<bastetmilo> ?????
<Stirlitz_> rafalmi, no to jak cie nnie przeraza unity...
<JaMar> no chodz, dalem ci juz dawno temu invite
<mglb> Stirlitz_: przeciez bez problemu mozna zainstalowac w Ubuntu inne srodowisko
<JaMar> ale bez przesady : )
<Stirlitz_> mglb, można, mnie sie akurat unity podoba
<rafalmi> ogolnie mam problem z regulacja jasności i to ze bateria krótko trzyma w porówaniu z preinstalowanym win7
<rafalmi> na win7 do 7 godzin a na ubuntu 3 godziny to max
<rafalmi> co do jasnosci
<JaMar> : ida do modoru
<rafalmi> to klawisz funkcyjny Fn pozwala sciemnić od maksimum o jakies 10 % i koniec - progress bar tez stoi
<rafalmi> na okolo 90%
<JaMar> : na pewno nie dla pojedynczej osoby
<rafalmi> poza tym jak w ustawieniach zmniejsze a potem znow otworze ustawienia to wraca max jasnosc jakby nie pamietal ustawien
<JaMar> nie wolno na tym kanale śpiewać, przynajmniej mi : )
<rafalmi> miał ktos podbne problemy z regulacja jasności i słabą wydajnością baterii na Samsungu?
<Stirlitz_> rafalmi, no całe unity ;) ja ma della i trzyma tyle samo na win, choc czasem 7 pokazuje że umie 8 godzin ;)
<JaMar> nie ma sprawy
<rafalmi> tzn unity pobiera tyle energii ?
<Stirlitz_> nie, tylko sie nie da ustawic planów, chyba że dłubaniem
<Stirlitz_> taki ficzer ;)
<rafalmi> a z ta jasnoscią?
<avalan> Stirlitz_: którego della?
<avalan> rafalmi: żeby na linuksie osiągnąć dobre wyniki na baterii musisz się pomęczyć trochę
<avalan> ostatecznie mi linux trzyma dłużej na baterii, 5 godzin z wifi włączonym
<Stirlitz_> avalan, e5520
<rafalmi> u mnie 2-3 godziny
<avalan> Stirlitz_: to te na c2d czy już i3/i5?
<Stirlitz_> avalan, i5
<JaMar> Stirlitz_ : seks jest zdrowy
<rafalmi> samsung 300V5A intel i5 8GB RAM 750GB HDD - taki mam
<avalan> rafalmi: pobaw się laptop-mode
<JaMar> powinieneś się skontaktować z avalan
<rafalmi> to  jakis pakiet?
<avalan> JaMar: co ja do tego mam? ;f
<Stirlitz_> u mnie równe 4h z wifi
<Stirlitz_> i z normalnym uzywaniem
<rafalmi> u mnie 2 i pol godziny srednio
<avalan> Stirlitz_: 60WHr masz baterię?
<rafalmi> nie wiem czemu tak slabo
<rafalmi> na windowsie jest oszczednosc bo uzywa tej technologii boost i5
<Tyczek> U mnie 30 sekund. Hłe hłe hłe.
<rafalmi> moze na linuxie cala para 2,9GHZ zamias 2,3
<Stirlitz_> avalan, chyba tak nie chce mi się wyciągać
<JaMar> u mnie w pokoju są applebloom, granny smith
<JaMar> ktoś jeszcze chce ?
<avalan> rafalmi: turbo nie ma nic do gadania
<avalan> po prostu domyślne ustawienia ssą
<rafalmi> aha
<rafalmi> a jak aktywowac to laptop-mode
<rafalmi> ?
<JaMar> jak złoto
<avalan> w ubuntu chyba normalnie zainstalować, skonfigurować i dodać do daemonów ;f
<avalan> bo to zestaw skryptów jest
<Stirlitz_> laptop-mode zdaje sie jest w defaulcie
<rafalmi> ma to gdzies jakiegos UI?
<avalan> a może, ale skonfigurowac i tak to trzeba
<avalan> nie ma UI, gedit i jedziesz
<Stirlitz_> ;)
<rafalmi> rafalmi@rafalmi-laptop:~$ apt-cache search laptop-mode
<rafalmi> laptop-mode-tools - Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status
<JaMar> syntax on po prostu
<avalan> to to
<JaMar> avalan to dopiero cyrk
 * Stirlitz_ słucha: Metallica - Astronomy (Best Ballads) 
 * dweller |> Metric - Black Sheep
<Vorbis^> Foobar2000: Evanescence - Whisper  from Fallen
<dweller> JaMar: chujowego bota macie
<KrzyStar> ;o
<JaMar> marzenia o ludobójstwie albo zatłuczeniu kogoś siekierą
<KrzyStar> PrinceOfWKKN: intrygujące
<KrzyStar> ;D
<PrinceOfWKKN> dokładnie
<PrinceOfWKKN> JaMar: ile Ty masz lat?
<PrinceOfWKKN> Co?
<PrinceOfWKKN> JaMar: ping
<PrinceOfWKKN> Kurde, nie ma go.
<KrzyStar> afkuje
<KrzyStar> pewno
<PrinceOfWKKN> No mozliwe.
<JaMar> no mozliwe
<PrinceOfWKKN> O, jednak jestes.
<PrinceOfWKKN> JaMar: ile masz lat?
<PrinceOfWKKN> Kurde, niesmiale toto.
<KrzyStar> http://pic.epicfail.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/dafuq.jpg
<PrinceOfWKKN> JaMar: Ciekawe czy ty linkow tez sie na pamiec uczysz.
<dweller> to bot jest
<PrinceOfWKKN> dweller: Aha.
<PrinceOfWKKN> dweller: Skad wiesz?
<JaMar> i za nudne ?
<PrinceOfWKKN> Aha, juz wiem.
<dweller> to się po prostu wie :D
<dweller> przekierowuje wiadomości z jednego kanału na drugi
<JaMar> : na pewno nie dla ciebie, jak tam ?
<dweller> albo po prostu durny bot który lepi linijki losowo
<dweller> danke
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: żeby sobie rąk nie ubrudzić?
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> no byl tutaj snieg i lod
<jacekowski> i wszystko
<jacekowski> zima prawie ze powazna
<jacekowski> i eurostar godzine obsuwy
<jacekowski> bo przez francje jechali tylko 200kmh
<Voldenet> A ja się dzisiaj ładnie poślizgnąłem, ale nie upadłem
<Voldenet> dobra historia?
<m477> no to faktycznie zolwie tempo
<przemek_> halo?
<julek> hmm
<Stirlitz_> u mnnie -27
<przemek_> czy ktoś tu wie gdzie rhythmbox składuje pliki ze streamingu radia?
<dweller> zakładam że w ramie albo gdzieś w /tmp
<przemek_> w /tmp nie ma
<przemek_> szukałem też w ukrytych folderach w /home i nic
<dweller> czyli w ramie
<przemek_> hmm zakładam że nie da się z tamtąd wyciągnać plików?
<dweller> użyj rippera jakiegoś
<przemek_> chodzi o to że to na czym mi zależy już leciało
<jacekowski> przemek_: ale jakie pliki?
<jacekowski> przemek_: to jest strumien
<jacekowski> przemek_: leci na zywo nie zapisywane na dysk/do pliku
<przemek_> o ile dobrze pamiętam kiedyś jak używałem bodajże totema to właśnie zapisywał do pliku
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> nie, tak to nie działa, program ma kilka buforów do któych wczytuje kolejno dane i odtwarza
<Voldenet> i wywala odtworzone
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-04
<brzys> czesc
<brzys> wie ktos jak skutecznie zabic iptablesem facebooka?
<kklimonda> brzys: najprościej sprawdzić jakie zakresy IP do nich należą i je wyciąć
<dweller> najprościej to przekierować domeny facebookowe na 127.0.0.1
<dweller> albo cokolwiek
<dweller> jeżeli ruch idzie przez konkretną maszynę
<brzys> hmm, chce sobie zablokowac facebooka tlumaczac znajomym ze na linuxie nie dziala ;), ale nie wiedziec czemu on sie poddaje. probowalem juz z adresami ip, ale jak wspomnialem on dalej sie nie poddaje
<dweller> po prostu powiedz że nie używasz
<dweller> po co się kryć
<kklimonda> kurde, zrobiłem sobie krzywdę i zgubiłem hasło do serwera :D
<kklimonda> muszę teraz rebootnąć w single mode
<kklimonda> brb
<brzys> dweller: w sumie racja, chyba ta godzinna tak na mnie dziala :)
<dweller> kombinowanie nie ma sensu, trzeba być twardym w swoich przekonaniach :)
<brzys> ok zrobilem, dodalem domeny facebook.com i fbcdn.net i 'it works!'
<dweller> w dalszym ciągu uważam że lepiej po prostu powiedzieć niet ;f
<dweller> moi znajomi nie mają z tym problemu
<brzys> hehe, szukalem rozwiazania tak na wszelki wypadek gdybym mial chwile slabosci
<brzys> z drugiej strony to powinno zablokowac wszystkie te widgety na stronach
<Enlik> a Launchpad dalej rzuca błędem przy logowaniu
<m477> @_@
<m477> co tam
<foreste_> czemu apt-xapian-index swira dostaje ?
<foreste_> swiruje mi czasami 100%
<foreste_> cpu
<m477> ;]
<gjm> Dzieeeń Dobry!
<OxOOFF> Jak tam z rana
<sysek> zle
<gjm> fatalnie
<m477> ;/
<Thorbjorn> Kaca macie ?
<m477> i to jak
<m477> spalem 3.5h i nadal jestem w cugu
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<noiro>  /filter add irc_smart * irc_smart_filter *
<noiro> ups
<m477> ;]
<m477> TTree *t1=t1->CopyTree(selection.c_str(),"",ent,0);
<m477> ups
<Ashiren> :3
<m477> >_<
<sysek> :/
<m477> peiekny dzioneczek
<m477> tylko troche pizga
<julek> heh...
<julek> u mnie takie "górskie" powietrze
<sysek> pizga zlem
<julek> orzezwiajace
 * julek jeszcze nie wlaczyl ogrzewania :)
<Blondyn> crazy
<julek> ciagle ok 16-17 stopni
<julek> jak spadnie do 12 to wlacze:P
<m477> w samochodze siedzisz?
<julek> heh
<julek> lepiej pieniadze wydac na wino, niz ogrzewanie
<m477> lepiej grzac winem
<gjm> tak
<Blondyn> lepiej sprzedać samochód i wyjechać do portugalii :D
<gjm> to wyjedź
<gjm> jednego mniej
<Blondyn> gjm: mam inne plany chce zostać fryzjerem żeby potem dostać ciepła posadkę w ministerstwie jakimś :D
<julek> latwiej zostac szczekajacym psychopata
 * m477 byl na balkonie w podkoszulku na fajce, nawet tak nie pizga
<julek> jak niesiolowski
<m477> masz coś do niesiołowskiego pisowczyku?
<julek> hehe
<Blondyn> polityka: STOP
<julek> slaby trolling
<julek> Blondyn: spierdalaj:P
<Blondyn> a gdzie "dziadu" ?
<m477> :D
<m477> a gdzie kurwa
<OxOOFF> Młodzi jesteście, za politykę się kłócicie ;)
<m477> ;F
<m477> super partia kurwo
<julek> OxOOFF: a pan co? z izraela? żydostwo cholerne
<m477> i pisowczyk
<julek> pisior
<julek> pisuar
<OxOOFF> ;)
<julek> m477: glosowales kiedys w ogole?
<m477> nie mam 18 lat :/
<julek> no tak wlasnie myslalem
<OxOOFF> ja czasem chodze czasem nie chodzę
<OxOOFF> Najgorzej że zawsze głosowania wypadają jak wracam skacowany z wyjazdu jakiegoś, tragedia po prostu nie chce mi się do urny iść ;)
<m477> i belta tam jebnac
<m477> nic tylko pogratulowac wam takiego wyboru wladz, ze teraz internet cenzuruja :) well done
<OxOOFF> hahah nigdy nie głosowalem na tych prawostronnych zjebów :D
<OxOOFF> Już wolałem jak SLD było ;)
<julek> prawostronnych?
<julek> po to prawica?:P
<OxOOFF> po to prawida?
<OxOOFF> prawica*
<OxOOFF> Posłuchaj z drugiej strony tak naprawde Polska stoi na skrai przepaści gospodarczej, załamania się systemu emerytalnego i tak dalej, to było do przewidzenia tylko nikt z tym nic nie robił bo po co. Lepiej się kłócić o to czy można robić aborcje czy nei, takie nieistotne tak naprawdę kwestie moralne, a tutaj mamy upadek gospodarczy.
<OxOOFF> Polska i nie tylko padną prędzej czy później, to co PO narobiło nam długów dodatkowych (w związku z naprawami/budowami dróg i kosztami ich administracji) które będziemy spłacać o wiele dlużej niż Gierkowskie.
<m477> oho
<julek> ech...
<m477> jakie wywody
<OxOOFF> Sorry, poranne przemyślenia.
<m477> a za PRLu ...
<julek> OxOOFF: nie glosowalem na PO, nie mecz sie;)
<OxOOFF> Ze względu na to że mam często do czynienia z rządem ostatnimi czasy
<m477> mowilem ze pisowczyk
<OxOOFF> Dlatego tak sobie piszę, chociaż mi teoretycznie nie wolno :)
<julek> "za kumuny byo lypij!"
<OxOOFF> Nie jestem zwolennikiem partii prawicowych, lewicowych też nie za bardzo.
<OxOOFF> Jestem technokratą, jak kazdy z nas :)
<m477> dobra morda juz :D
<m477> no off.
<julek> m477: ty zamknij ryj:P
<julek> bo jestes durnym ignorantem;)
<julek> nie ma to jak awantura z rana
 * julek se idzie
<OxOOFF> m477, Dlaczego piszesz do ludzi morda
<OxOOFF> Jesteś małolatem a mimo tego zachowujesz się jak jeszcze młodszy, dlaczego?
<m477> hehe
<m477> bo to kanał o ubuntu, a nie na temat wywodów plitycznych, jak chcesz sie podzielic spostrzezeniami to zaloz bloga
<m477> jakiegos laga mialem :/
<sysek> lol
<kmm> czesc
<Pawlooo1984> mam pytanie bawiłem się aircrack-ng ma on jakiegoś trojana?
<dweller> nie
<Pawlooo1984> a w systemie jest uruchamany przy starcie czy wywoływany dobiero którymś z poleceń z pakietu
<Thorbjorn> testował ktoś zenwalk/salixos?
<dweller> Pawlooo1984: nie? uruchamia się dopiero jak sam go uruchomisz
<Pawlooo1984> wiesz bo odkąd mam go w systemie  żre więcej zasobów
<dweller> nie może żreć jeżeli nie jest uruchomiony
<dweller> pewnie coś innego żre
<dweller> odpal sobie top i zobaczysz liste procesów, co ile używa z zasobów
<dweller> albo htop, czytelniejsze
<Pawlooo1984> dzięki z pomoc
<EsmD> nie ma za co!
<jacekowski> o, ipv6 dzialajace jak zwykle
<bastetmilo> hej
<m477> da sie w jakis sposob udowadnic jak ktos wysłał mi maila, a go nie dostalem?
<bastetmilo> a faktycznie go nie dostałeś, czy ściemniasz?
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> mail nie gwarantuje dostarczenia
<jacekowski> ale przewaznie jak nie dostarczy to dostaje sie zwrotke
<jacekowski> ale zwrotka nie jest gwarantowana
<jacekowski> tylko taka mozliwosc jest ze dostaniesz
<jacekowski> ale ze wzgledu na mozliwosc wykorzystania zwrotek do joe job'a dosyc duzo serwerow wylazca takie cos
<serek> siema
<serek> wieci jaki jest odpowiednik unzpia na Suse ? :P
<serek> wiecie*
<jacekowski> unzip
<jacekowski> to kanal ubuntu
<serek> wiem
<Thorbjorn> D
<Thorbjorn> gościu chciał nam kredyty pocisnąć?
<bastetmilo> chciał nam doradzić :)
<m477> jacekowski:  a jest jakies wieksze prawdopodobienstwo, ze jak sie wysyla naraz do kilku osob to nie dojdzie? mialem tak ostatnio ze dwa maile podrzad, wlasnie tak do mnie nie doszly, a do drugiej osoby jeden
<kdil> Cześć, jak mija wam weekend? :) Wiecie może jak zamontować Galaxy Nexusa w środowisku Xfce?
<Dreadlish> happy caturday
<matti_> jodła
<TheNumb> kdil: a po jakim protokole gada nexus?
<TheNumb> Bo jak jakiś dysk zewnętrzny to zwykły mount powinien dać radę.
<Wizard> kdil, sam się nie montuje?
<kdil> Właśnie nie można podłączyć Nexusa jako dysku zewnętrznego. Podłącza się go przez tryb MTP lub PTP via USB. Dla Unity jest prosty skrypt, który działa świetnie (http://bit.ly/w93edS), ale na xfce, gdy już klikam na ikonę Mount Galaxy Nexus Filesystem wyskakuje "Nie określono pola Exec".
<Wizard> ojoj :(
<TheNumb> kdil: a co chcesz zrobić?
<TheNumb> Wrzucać muzykę?
<TheNumb> kdil: a patrzyłeś co jest w skrypcie mount_galaxy_nexus?
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> mtpfs ~/Galaxy\ Nexus
<TheNumb> nautilus ~/Galaxy\ Nexus
<TheNumb> kdil: Jak nie działa to możesz mi oddać gnexa :D
<TheNumb> Dobrze się nim zaopiekuję.
<TheNumb> kdil: równie dobrze możesz synchronizować muzykę przez clementine przez MTP
<TheNumb> kdil: równie dobrze możesz jeszcze poprawić regułkę do udev
<Wizard> TheNumb, dałeś mu już 4 wskazówki, a on i tak nie skorzysta z żadnej :)
<kdil> Chcę mieć dostęp do katalogu /mnt/sdcard, czyli do większości plików w smartfonie... Słuchanie muzyki nie jest priorytetem. :)
<kdil> Kombinuję ze zmianą tego skryptu, tzn. podmieniłem "Nautilus" na "Thunar" i są pewne postępy, ale na końcu i tak wyskakuje "Nie określono pola Exec.", a to nie wiem kompletnie za co odpowiada.
<kdil> Wizard, skąd wiesz? :)
<OxOOFF> kdil, a nie pokazuje która linijka kodu to jest?
<OxOOFF> Sh powinien teoretycznie pokazywać gdzie co się zesrało
<Wizard> OxOOFF, masz nick z błędem, to raz
<Wizard> dwa: to jest pewnie plik desktop
<Skrzyp> OxOOFF: jmp 0xBADCAFE
<OxOOFF> Ech
<Wizard> LOL
<didek> No siema
<didek> :D
<Skrzyp> iret
<didek> desktop? Kurcze zajrzałbym w linka ale mi się szczerze nie chce, no ale ok
<didek> No tam to wygląda na lekką binarkę i w sumie duży "skrypt"
<Wizard> tam jest na dodatek paczka
<Wizard> trza jeszcze rozpakowywać, czy jak
<Wizard> komu by się chciało
<Skrzyp> E, ludzie.
<Skrzyp> Jak odbierać pod Linuxem radio z fizycznej anteny FM, podpiętej do karty TV?
<dweller> kdil: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7xlzkdy> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<dweller> masz krop ko roku jak Ci się nie chce skryptu przerabiać
<jacekowski> m477: to raczej jakis antyspam albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> kdil: mozna podlaczyc tylko trzeba kombinowac
<jacekowski> kdil: jako RO albo plikopartycje
<kdil> dweller, widziałem, widziałem i myślę, że prościej byłoby przerobić skrypt niż postępować wg tej metody. I mi się chce tylko nie wiem co dokładnie powinienem w nim zmienić.
<kdil> Zostają jeszcze aplikacje do obsługi pamięci telefonu przez WiFi.
<jacekowski> 64 bytes from jacekowski.org (94.23.16.81): icmp_req=7 ttl=58 time=4.29 ms
<jacekowski> tak w ogole
<jacekowski> z belgii do francji i spowrotem
<Anonimm9> Cześć
<Wizard> co tam jacekowski?
<Wizard> w Żabolandii jesteś?
<Wizard> Moule frit?
<jacekowski> w belgii
<jacekowski> na fosdemie
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> ja też chcę
<Wizard> ale, kuwa, za dużo mam rzeczy, jak zwykle
<Wizard> i pieprzę, pójdę se jutro na te muszle i fryty
<Wizard> albo jeszcze dziś
<pvr2369> Witam wszystkich, jestem nowy i .. -jakbym co tu nabazgrał to z góry przepraszam ;)..
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Dreadlish> każdy tu pitoli od rzeczy
<pvr2369> ..chodzi o to że irssi to dla mnie "nowość" i ucze się jak go obsługiwać ...
<pvr2369> nie wiem na razie o co tu chodzi..)
<Psotnick> na początek polecam używać mniej kropek
<Psotnick> 1kropka/zdanie w zupełności wystarcza
<pvr2369> dzięki
<pvr2369> i juz coś wiem
<mati75> mozna innych klientow uzywac
<Anonimm9> Przykładowo pidgin, za co zostanę za chwilę skarcony ;)
<Dreadlish> czego niby?
<didek> pidgin (o ile się już inaczej nie nazywa) to spoko był komunikator
<Dreadlish> pidgin to pidgin
<Dreadlish> imo dalej jest ok ;d
<Wizard> ja używam pidgina do żabera
<Dreadlish> (może to dlatego, że nie mam lepszej alternatywy?)
<Wizard> pewnie tak ;)
<Wizard> do irca używam xchata, irssi mi się znudziło
<Wizard> pvr2369, jak umisz angielski, to na stronie irssi sobie poczytaj co i jak
<Wizard> ale zasadniczo się jakoś nie różni od innych
<pvr2369> narazie czytam o tym wszystkim -i pisze z wami /ale jazda/ hehe
<Wizard> heh
<BigBen_> ktos z was uzywa ekg2?
<BigBen_> potrzebna mi pomoc w jednej kwestii
<Psotnick> ja używam na shellu
<Wizard> co was tak dziś na konsolkowe programy rzuciło? :D
<BigBen_> Psotnick, jak wyslac wiadomosc do uzytkownika xmpp na podstawie JID a nie nazwy uzytkownika na liscie kontaktow?
<Psotnick> Nie używam xmpp na shellu :(
<BigBen_> np mam uzytkownika na liscie user@serwer.com
<Wizard> BigBen_, jid:ludzik@serwer
<BigBen_> Wizard, mozesz dac pelne polecenie?
<Wizard> nie wiem, /query?
<Wizard> nie używam tego chłamu :)
<BigBen_> dobra juz mam
<BigBen_> msg xmpp:adres_jid wiadomosc
<BigBen_> Wizard, znajdz drugi program na podstawie ktorego mozna latwo zmajstrowac bota na XMPP i GG
<pvr2369> ja to tu czasami nie łapie o 3ym wy gadacie
<Wizard> pvr2369, mów normalnie :S
<Wizard> BigBen_, nie chce mi się :D
<Enlik> ano, nie mówi się „trzym”, ale „trzymaj”!
<Enlik> Wizard: chejter!
<BigBen_> a nie "3maj"
<Wizard> jak Francuzi mówią o Małyszu, to jest bardzo źle, nie?
<BigBen_> zalezy od kontekstu
<pvr2369> widze że długa długa droga przedemną z tym linuxem hehe
<Wizard> heh, zależy dokąd chcesz dojść
<Psotnick> BigBen_: do GG = libgadu :)
<pvr2369> do końca na pewno
<pvr2369> ;)
<Psotnick> Ale wiesz, jeśli nie będzie zgodny z botapi to płacisz 5k kary ;)
<BigBen_> Psotnick, zwlaszcza ze chcialbym to wykonac w pytongu...
<Wizard> zazwyczaj początkujący dochodzą do momentu "głupi linux, nie działa mi"
<BigBen_> Psotnick, na podstawie czego wyznaczaja to 5k?
<pvr2369> już przeszłem ten okres hehe..
<Wizard> i siedzisz z powrotem na windows/os x?
<pvr2369> nie chce już windowsa
<BigBen_> Wizard, wiekszosc rozpieprza sie o "CoD/NFS/GTA/BF mi nie chodzi. do dupy system"
<Wizard> pvr2369, po ilu dniach?
<Anonimm9> Ale to jest ważne, żeby COD 999 działał :)
<BigBen_> rownie dobrze moga miec pretensje ze gry z PS3 nie chodza na X360
<pvr2369> 6 miesiecy ;)
<Anonimm9> Linux, jest ok. Jednak niestety nie dla mnie ;)
<Wizard> to wyjdź
<pvr2369> jeszcze nigdy sie tyle o kompie nie dowiedziałem jak przez ostatnie 6mcy
<BigBen_> pvr2369, to co ty tam robiles?
<BigBen_> sterowniki dla jadra pisales?
<pvr2369> ale system wspaniały jestem zachwycony
<Voldenet> hm, panowie, jest tu jakiś awk-ninja?
<Voldenet> zrobiłem sobie prosty skrypt cksfv *|awk '/[[:xdigit:]]{8}$/{gsub($NF,"\033[0;32m"$NF"\033[0;37m");print}'
<Voldenet> tyle, że on czeka na cały output z cksfv
<Voldenet> i dopiero parsuje
<Voldenet> da się to jakoś elegancko ominąć?
<Wizard> pvr2369, 6 miesięcy? to już jakiś update był
 * BigBen_ sprawdza co o AWK
<Anonimm9> To Ty tego nie wiesz? ;)
<Wizard> działał potem? :D
<BigBen_> tyle tych jezykow skryptowych sie namnozylo :P
<pvr2369> dużo hehe nie jeden
<Voldenet> BigBen_: dzięki za tip
<Voldenet> zrobię w perlu
<Voldenet> :D
<Anonimm9> Na pewno kernel pojawiał się GRUBI'ie i był problem z usunięciem. Jednak nie UBNTU posiada teraz narzędzie do usuwania starszych kerneli ;)
<pvr2369> linux otwiera mi pomału oczy na żeczy o których kiedys nie miałem zielonego pojecia jak "terminal" to wspaniała sprawa
<pvr2369> z tego poziomu mozna dużo zrobic -nie wiedziałem prędzej o tym
<Anonimm9> Tak, jak używać poleceń działających na protokole ICMP? ;)
<Anonimm9> *Takich
<Anonimm9> :)
<Anonimm9> Teraz, to jednak powstało nie zrozumiałe zdanie ;)
<pvr2369> no hehe
<gjm> lol iksde
<Wizard> siem gjm
<gjm> siem Wizard
<Dreadlish> siem ewry bady
<Voldenet> łelkom ewrybady
<Dreadlish> ŁELKOM EWRYBADY
<pvr2369> hi
<Dreadlish> EWRYBADY
<foreste_> czesc
<gjm> już im odwala
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<Wizard> Gajos i brawurowa jazda polonezem, Stuhr i brawurowa jazda maluchem, do tego cycki
<Wizard> to je film!
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jaki?
<Wizard> Fuks
<bastetmilo> ah
<foreste_> czy ubuntu ma ukryte proces co odpala gdm /kdm
<pvr2369> przeczytałem o irc i zrobiłem tak jak autor artykułu to opisał , -I trafiłem tutaj -I nie bardzo wiem co dalej...// nie wiem np. Jak sie wychodzi z irc //proszę o pomoc hehe
<foreste_> bo kdm jest oznaczony w rcconf i nadal uruchamia sie
<bastetmilo> pvr2369: jaki artykuł?
<pvr2369> to było jakieś forum, na prawde nie wiem, skopiowałem sobie jedna z wypowiedzi i -jestem.
<bastetmilo> jakaż to wypowiedź sobie skopiowałeś?
<bastetmilo> a prbowałeś crtl+q ?
<Anonimm9>  /help
<Anonimm9> I czasami wystarczy czytać. pvr2369
<pvr2369> nie -jak już mówiłem irc to dla mnie nowość i nie chcę namieszać
<bastetmilo> pvr2369: ale wiesz, że my tu szklanej kuli nie mamy, ani wróżki na etacie?
<bastetmilo> bo jak np. używasz pigdina do irca to zamykasz okienko... ;)
<pvr2369> poznaje to wszystko od paru godzin dopiero sorry jeśli coś..
<Anonimm9> W porządku. Nie widzę, żadnego problemu
<Anonimm9> Nie masz się czym przejmować.
<pvr2369> thx. i pozdro.. dla wszystkich
<Voldenet> 'pvr2369 │ linux otwiera mi pomału oczy na żeczy o których kiedys nie miałem zielonego pojecia jak "terminal" to wspaniała sprawa'
<Voldenet> a ludzie na tym kanale otwierają ci oczy na żeczy typu ortografia
<bastetmilo> żeczy bolą w oczy
<Voldenet> użyj aspella
<pvr2369> bastetmilo|masz racje, to wstyd. /zaczne i nad tym pracować.
<Skrzyp> pvr2369: łoncze się f bóló i nadzieji
<Skrzyp> </hehe>
<pvr2369> wiecie chłopaki -starośc nie radość. /To prawda
<izzy_> siemka, jest kto ? :>
<gjm> wbije taki na minutę i myśli że pół internetu mu się na pomoc rzuci
<bastetmilo> gjm: myśli, że tu same nołlajfy siedzą ;)
<Vorbis^> bastetmilo: a nie siedzą? :D
<bastetmilo> Vorbis^: no... nie :)
<gjm> siedzo boty i sesje
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> co?
<gjm> a, i pedały
<Tyczek> Punkt g się odezwał.
<bastetmilo> kurde, ja już zapomniałam kto tu jest pedałam
<gjm> proszę wybaczyć, homoseksualiści ;>
<paulEU> heja
<bastetmilo> hej paulEU
<paulEU> czy komuś udało sie wywołać kod błędu 404 w google? :D
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: kto tu jest pedałem?
<dweller> paulEU: a to jakiś problem ;f
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: no ktoś jest, ale nie pamiętam kto to był. :)
<Voldenet> paulEU: jakieś 4000000000000000000 razy
<Voldenet> http://www.google.pl/404
<Voldenet> Pr0
<paulEU> bo ten błąd 404 pokazuje jako rysunek z robotem..  a mi się udało trafić na taki z innym komunikatem :)
<Voldenet> pewnie zryty serwer
<paulEU> Voldenet: spróbuj ale z innym tekstem :)
<paulEU> no ale góglowy serwer zryty? :D
<bastetmilo> wypadki chodzą po serwerach
<Voldenet> >sugerowanie, że google posiadają technologię niedostępną dla zwykłych ludzi
<paulEU> ja mam taki tekst: File not in classpath roots: /!
<Voldenet> nie, ich serwery tez się psują
<paulEU> Error 404
<Pawlooo1984> jak poradzić sobie z hard block karty wlan0
<Voldenet> z czym
<paulEU> fajne co? :D
<Pawlooo1984> pomoże kto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bastetmilo> !!!!!!
<Voldenet> kto....
<Voldenet> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111
<Voldenet> oneoneoneonrazraz
<paulEU> lol, dzieci NEO tu siedzą?
<Voldenet> lsmod
<Voldenet> daj lsmoda panie
<Voldenet> lspci -k
<Voldenet> co tam jeszcze może się przydać...
<Voldenet> daj te dwie opcje
<Voldenet> tfu, wyniki tych dwóch
<Voldenet> na pastebina jakiegoś
<paulEU> przegrepować i sio
<Voldenet> generalnie możesz dać też modinfo, ale nie wiem jaki moduł Ci obsługuje kartę
<Voldenet> Pawlooo1984: przeczytałeś moje wypociny, czy stwierdziłeś, że szkoda czasu
<paulEU> znacie tą strone: google.com/patents ?
<Voldenet> Oczywiście
<Pawlooo1984> czytam ale ja początki
<Voldenet> wpisuj w terminala po kolei
<Voldenet> sudo su
<Pawlooo1984> to mam
<Voldenet> lspci -k | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<Voldenet> lsmod | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<Voldenet> dmesg | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<gjm> lol, jakaś picz wrzuciła moje zdjęcie na jakiś fanpejdż ;o
<bastetmilo> gjm: poka!
<Voldenet> zaskarż
<Pawlooo1984> co to za odsyłka
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://tinyurl.com/7bnjrz3
<paulEU> heh, fajna ciekawostka: prawie 100 lat temu był patent na strach na wróble :D
<Voldenet> Ciekawa historia
<Anonimm9> Artur, Warszawa ha ha ha
<paulEU> już to widze jak na wsi każą płacić lol
<bastetmilo> gjm: O_o
<Pawlooo1984> Voldenet ma byc
<bastetmilo> gjm: i co teraz?
<bastetmilo> czekasz na propozycje?
<gjm> beka
<Anonimm9> Na twoim miejscu to bym ich zaskarżył ;)
<Voldenet> Pawlooo1984: no, jak tam wykonywanie 3 linijek?
<Voldenet> curla nie masz, czy co?
<Pawlooo1984> dałem rade control +c
<gjm> pro
<Pawlooo1984> musiałem carla instalnoć
<Pawlooo1984> i ma być
<Pawlooo1984> ?
<Voldenet> te polecenia trzy zwrócą linki
<Voldenet> po prostu daj linki
<Pawlooo1984> dałem
<Voldenet> nie widzę
<Pawlooo1984> jeszcze raz?
<Voldenet> hm, a może ten kanał ma świetne zabezpieczenia antyspamowe :P
<Voldenet> bo jakoś nie widzę linków
<Pawlooo1984> http://ix.io/
<Pawlooo1984> http://ix.io/286
<Pawlooo1984> http://ix.io/287
<Pawlooo1984> http://ix.io/288
<Pawlooo1984> to
<Pawlooo1984> ?
<Voldenet> rmmod -f ath5k
<Voldenet> rfkill unblock all
<Voldenet> modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt
<Voldenet> echo 'options ath5k nohwcrypt' >/etc/modprobe.d/custom-wireless.conf
<Voldenet> koniec
<Pawlooo1984> a jak udostępmnić połoczenie dla poketPC
<Pawlooo1984> ?
<Pawlooo1984> przez wifi
<Pawlooo1984> ale ja jestem upierdliwy:)
<Psotnick> Musisz przestawić kartę w tryb master
<Pawlooo1984> <Voldenet> dzięki za pomoc
<Pawlooo1984> <Psotnick>jak to zrobić bo ostatnio <Voldenet> był potrzebny
<Psotnick> Znasz angielski?
<Wizard> Voldenet, mi śmierdzi starym trollem
<Wizard> który zmienił nick, przyznawać się :D
<Pawlooo1984> troche
<Wizard> ave, Pawlooo1984
<Wizard> cześć Psotnick
<Psotnick> Pawlooo1984: http://exain.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/making-a-wifi-hotspot-access-point-using-linux-wifi-lan-cardusb-adapter/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3jocs5u> (at exain.wordpress.com)
<Pawlooo1984> ave
<Pawlooo1984> <Psotnick> dzieki ci wiem teraz co zepsułem ostatnio
<Wizard> Pawlooo1984, nie bierz tak pseudonimów w <>, to wygląda, jak cytat :)
<vifon> Witam. Jak mogę włączyć w najnowszym Ubuntu sterownik synaptics? Próbowałem przez xorg.conf, ale nowe Ubuntu chyba go nie czyta.
<TheNumb> Wizard: a ja nie mam takich nawiasów :O
<TheNumb> vifon: a masz go zainstalowanego?
<Wizard> vifon, ja nie wiem, u mnie działa :>
<vifon> TheNumb: Tak.
<Wizard> TheNumb, ty masz pewni colloquy, które jest zjebnane
<TheNumb> Wizard: nope ;d
<TheNumb> Wizard: limechat ;p
<Pawlooo1984> ok  metoda control+c
<Wizard> błeh, to płatne jest, nie?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie.
<TheNumb> http://limechat.net/mac/
<Wizard> dobra dobra
<Wizard> ićmistym
<bastetmilo> ej
<bastetmilo> limechat jest fajne
<Wizard> kolejna
<bastetmilo> No co??
<bastetmilo> ale zeby nie było
<dweller> biorąc pod uwagę jak bardzo makowy terminal ssie to w sumie im się nie dziwię
<bastetmilo> korzystam teraz z irrsi
<vifon> Dobra, może inaczej. Jak wyłączyć pukanie w touchpad bez lub z synaptics?
<dweller> gsynaptics
<vifon> dweller: Nie ma takiej opcji.
<Voldenet> Wizard: kto tutaj jest trollem?
<Voldenet> Ja czasem jednak pomagam
<Voldenet> ale teraz mnie boli łeb, pewnie przez to, że pomogłem :<
<bastetmilo> pomaganie jest zue
<Wizard> dweller, jest iTerm zawsze
<dweller> vifon: a w opcjach ubuntu?
<Wizard> vifon, mnie się zdaje, że klikam se w gnomie takie jakieś magiczne "mysz" i tam jest "głaskacz" i tam opcja "pacaj"
<dweller> https://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings
<vifon> No właśnie nie ma. Koledze próbuję skonfigurować i nic.
<dweller> to to zdaje się jest w opcjach gnome3 ;f
<vifon> dweller: Tak, przez to też próbowałem.
<dweller> widac musisz odpalić sterownik jednak
<vifon> Mam wrażenie, że system nie wykrywa, że touchpad to touchpad.
 * Wizard rzuca śnieżną zamieć na dwademony 
 * Wizard poprawia błyskawicą
<Wizard> vifon, musi
<Wizard> zerknij w xinput
<vifon> Wizard: Ze związanych rzeczy mam tam "ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint".
<qrq> Kto tu używa największej rozdzielczości ekranu? :D
<Wizard> a glide point to nie jest ten cycek?
<vifon> Wizard: TrackPoint? Chyba nie.
<qrq> Wizard Jaką masz rozdzielczość?
<bastetmilo> qrq: 1920 x 1200 może być?
<Wizard> qrq, nie wiem
<jacekowski> ja uzywalem kiedys 1920x1200
<jacekowski> @100Hz
<Diabelko> vifon: Ty tutaj? :>
<jacekowski> na 19 calach diamondtrona
<jacekowski> iiyama HM903DT
<Voldenet> qrq: 'największej'?!
<Voldenet> na lcd innej się nie używa
<qrq> Voldenet Nie? :D
<vifon> Diabelko: Koledze z Ubuntu pomagam i wymiękłem.
<Diabelko> Voldenet: a co Ty tu robisz stary draniu?
<qrq> http://www.superiorwebsys.com/blog/93/Most_Common_Screen_Resolutions_in_2011/
<Wizard> żeby anarchiści takie pytania głupie zadawali?
<Wizard> :D
<qrq> Wizard Powiesz mi jaką masz aktualnie rodzielczość ekranu? :D
<Voldenet> Diabelko: lurkuję
<Diabelko> Voldenet: lurker! lurker!
<Voldenet> tutaj siedzi cały internet!
<Diabelko> Voldenet: co tam?
<Voldenet> głowa boli :{
<Voldenet> Chyba odpuszczę sobie klepanie w perlu na dzisiaj
<Wizard> qrq, sekundę
<Wizard> 1366x768       60.0*+
<Diabelko> Voldenet: kolejny perlowczyk? Dużo was
 * Vorbis^ ma 1024x600
<Szatan> Voldenet: tablet?
<qrq> Wizard Dzięki , laptop?
<Vorbis^> hmm http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey  całkiem inne wyniki :S
<dweller> ;f
<Wizard> qrq, ta
<Wizard> qrq, piszesz doktorat?
<Wizard> :>
<Voldenet> Szatan: jaki znowu tablet?
<qrq> Wizard Nie ta skala :D
<Voldenet> Nawet nie strasz, że kiedykolwiek będę musiał czegoś takiego używać
<Wizard> lülz
 * Wizard ma laptoka z dotykowym ekranem
<Wizard> przeglądanie stron - ok klikanie po programach - ok
<Wizard> tylko jeszcze nie znalazłem sposobu jak klikać prawym
<dweller> bo do tego multitouch jest
<dweller> albo modyfikator przyciskiem
<Voldenet> drugim palcem
<Voldenet> ;)
<Szubi> Witam wszystkich. Można tutaj prosić o pomoc w pewnej sprawie związanej z systemem?
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> nie pytaj czy możesz pytać
<Dreadlish> TYLKO PYTAJ
<Voldenet> wkurza mnie coś takiego
<Wizard> mnie też
<Voldenet> mogę zadać pytanie o zadanie pytania?
<Wizard> nie możesz, Voldenet
<Voldenet> och
<Szubi> Nie wiem, nie chce wyjść na trola, czy coś, jak to się zdarzyło już mi nie raz.
<Wizard> najpierw musisz wypełnić druczek
<Wizard> Szubi, wystarczy nie trolować, proste chyba, nie?
<Voldenet> jest w /usr/share/druczki?
<Wizard> Voldenet, nie ma letko ;P
<Wizard> ZUS linux :D
<Szubi> Wizard, chyba tak. Źle zacząłem, sorry za to bez sensowne pytanie.
<Voldenet> Wizard: niech zgadnę...
<Voldenet> obsługuje kolejki
<Voldenet> :f
<Wizard> no właśnie nie obsługuje
<Voldenet> haahhaha :D
<Voldenet> ale da się tworzyć
<Wizard> ale żeby się zalogować, trzeba wypełnić druczki :P
<Szubi> Mam problem z naruszeniem ochrony pamięci w Audacious-ie i FileZilli.
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> Szubi: masz dobre ramy?
<Szubi> Tak, RAM-y są w porządku.
<Wizard> mhm, czy problem jest powtarzalny?
<Dreadlish> jak tak
<Szubi> Tak, powtarza się zawsze.
<Dreadlish> to GDB!
<Szubi> Ale nie, że aplikacje nie włączają się.
<Wizard> Szubi, te programy są z repo?
<Szubi> W FileZilli mi się dzieje wtedy, jak chcę wrzucić plik.
<Wizard> klikasz coś i się wywala, tak?
<Szubi> W Audacious-ie kiedy dodaję nową zakładkę.
<Wizard> które ubuntu?
<Szubi> Wizard, aplikacje są z repo.
<Szubi> Wizard, mam Ubuntu 11.10 z GNOME-Shell.
<Szubi> Zaczęło mi się to robić, jak sprawdzało mi dysk twardy przy którymś uruchomieniu.
<Wizard> słuchaj, Szubi, to może nieciekawie zabrzmieć, ale to jest błąd w programie zapewne
<Szubi> Ale Audacious działał, działał i w pewnym momencie przestał.
<Wizard> masz tam jakieś szczególne ustawienia? jak nie, to usuń katalogi z ustawieniami i popróbuj
<Szubi> Już to robiłem.
<Szubi> Dalej to samo :(
<Wizard> bo przyczyn może być wiele, mogli zaktualizować jakiś lib
<Wizard> wiesz, to jest błąd programistyczny, nullpointer albo tablica przejechana
<Szubi> A może mieć znaczenie to, że ostatnio instalowałem BURG-a i usunąłem GRUB-a.
<Wizard> patrzyłeś na launchpad, czy już ktoś tego nie zgłosił?
<Wizard> nie
<Szubi> No właśnie nikt tego nie zgłaszał. Audacious-a to mogę jeszcze strawić, bo mam inne zastępcze aplikacje, ale FileZilli nie potrafię zastąpić.
<Szubi> Najbardziej mi na niej zależy.
<Dreadlish> mc
<Wizard> Dreadlish, nie bądź śmieszny
<Dreadlish> Wizard: czego niby?
<Wizard> Szubi, próbowałeś budować ze źródeł?
<Wizard> apt-build?
<Szubi> Wizard, nie próbowałem, ale mogę.
<Wizard> spróbuj
<Wizard> odinstaluj oba programy i spróbuj je apt-buildem
<Wizard> jak nie, to zgłoś błąd na launchpadzie
<Wizard> oni mają zapłon tak półroczny
<Dreadlish> s/pół//
<Wizard> najbardziej mnie gnoje wpieniły, jak wystarczyło paczkę przebudować (bo to był plugin do claws-mail, zbudowany ze złą wersją) i się, kuwa, 6 miesięcy do tego zabierali
<Wizard> i ostatecznie naprawili.. w następnym wydaniu
<Szubi> No trochę lipa, to się zaczęło robić po tym sprawdzaniu dysku i niby było dobrze, ale te błędy zaczęły się robić.
<Wizard> posiadając kilka lat doświadczenia w walkach z ubuntu stwierdzam: chcesz komputer do pracy, nie instaluj najnowszego ubuntu
<Wizard> nerwów se ino napsujesz :>
<Szubi> Oooo...
<Szubi> Pobrałem sobie ze strony FileZillę, uruchomiłem z tego pobranego i działa.
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> ale i tak zgłoś na launchpadzie
<Wizard> bo pewnie sobie stado pryszczoli włosy ze łba rwie
 * Wizard nie lubi już ubuntu :(
<Wizard> są fajniejsze dystrybucje
<Szubi> Myślę nad przejściem na Fedorę, albo Debiana.
<Wizard> fedora ssie pałę
<Wizard> codziennie 60MB aktualizacji
<Wizard> i package kit, który musi się przy tym godzinę napocić
<Szubi> Mi tam to nie przeszkadza ;)
<Szubi> Tylko nieznajomość komend do używania ich menadżera aktualizacji mnie przeraża.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: +q powinieneś dostać!
<Dreadlish> :D
<Szubi> openSUSE w sumie to samo.
<Dreadlish> co?!
<Wizard> Dreadlish, ta, sam się tu kiedyś zbanowałem, ale mnie odbanowali
<Wizard> już debian lepszy, byle nie testing czy sid
<Wizard> ja wróciłem do korzeni
<Dreadlish> stable =.=?
<Szubi> Czemu stable? ;o
<Dreadlish> bo wizard mówi
<Dreadlish> że jak nie testing i sid
<Szubi> Ja myślałem o Testingu, by sobie postawić.
<Dreadlish> to skreśla wszystko
<Dreadlish> i zostawia stable
<Dreadlish> który ma paczki stare jak moja babka
<Dreadlish> a nawet starsze
<Dreadlish> co je mojżesz kompilował
<Dreadlish> testing jest ok
<Dreadlish> sida nie instaluj
<Dreadlish> bo sie krzaczy
<Szubi> No właśnie wiem o tym, że te paczki są x letnie.
<Dreadlish> (rly mówie)
<Wizard> Dreadlish, przynajmniej ma te paczki załatane
<Wizard> i nie rzucają segfaultów
<Dreadlish> Wizard: załatane? (trololol)
<Wizard> vide Szubi
<Wizard> :>
<Szubi> Wiem, że sid nie daje rady, testowałem już na wirtualnej maszynie.
<Wizard> ale, jebać debiana
<Dreadlish> Wizard: php bez suhosina
<Dreadlish> kochamy debiana.
<Wizard> wróciłem do korzeni i mi dobrze
 * Carnophage ma sida na sterydach juz prawie 2 lata i zyje
<Dreadlish> Carnophage: to wizard
<Dreadlish> on ma swoje racje
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> sentymenty głównie
<Thorbjorn> Które DE/WM ustawiają same okna na pulpicie?
<Dreadlish> jego nie przekonasz że np. archa da się używać nawet jeśli byłby nawet jedyną używalną dystrybucją linuksa
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, dwm, awesome, wmii
<Szubi> Za Archa to ja podziękuję.
<Wizard> Dreadlish, arch ssie pałkę
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nawzajem
<Dreadlish> soa#1
<Dreadlish> od 1,5 roku
<Wizard> nawzajem to będzie pałka ssie archa
<Wizard> Dreadlish, ratpoison
<Dreadlish> co do mnie
<Dreadlish> to taruś się pytał
<Wizard> ale ratpoison nie jest dla normalnych ludzi :)
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: a które są w miare łatwe  w konfiguracji, albo można znaleźć masę ciekawych konfiguracji  w sieci?
<Dreadlish> xmonad, awesome, scrotwm
<Dreadlish> i dwm
<Voldenet> fluxbox
<Wizard> dwm jest łatwy w konfiguracji
<Voldenet> enlightenment
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: flux to nie tiling
<Wizard> no
<Voldenet> a... pytanie było o tiling
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> scrot to nie jakiś odprysk ratpoisona?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> scrot to inewiadomoco
<Dreadlish> ale działa
<Wizard> nie używałem
<Wizard> windowmaker :D
<Dreadlish> windowmaker też nie tiling :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> używa ktoś w ogóle windowmakera?
<Thorbjorn> a e17 też nie?
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: ja próbowałem
<Voldenet> da się nawet
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: e17 to enlightement - inaczej nie
<Szubi> Dobra, dzięki z pomoc. Wywalam FZ z repo i wrzucam ten z oficjalnej strony.
<Szubi> Zgłoszę to na launchpada też.
<Thorbjorn> Hmmm
<Thorbjorn> https://sites.google.com/site/shaunsite/2009-06-23-182706_1280x800_scrot.png
<Thorbjorn> fajne ;D
<Dreadlish> ja sobnu
<Dreadlish> wait wait
<Dreadlish> co to je?
<Thorbjorn> a dwm jest sterowalny z klawiatury?
<Thorbjorn> dwm
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: t
<Voldenet> trolling 9000+, windows z tłem archa
<Voldenet> :>
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: trolling 9000+, naklejka apple na x86
<Voldenet> ta mina ludzi, gdy patrzą i pytają 'co to za pasek' ;>
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: he he :D
<Dreadlish> wrzuciłem osx86 i wrobiłem koleżankę że to macbook
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: można na query wbić?
<Dreadlish> if u wanna
<Voldenet> podryw na maca, Najs.
<Dreadlish> nie
<Thorbjorn> to spieprzaj
<Dreadlish> podrywu na kompy nie robie :D
<Voldenet> a na co łowisz...
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: if u wanna było do ciebie
<Voldenet> na robaka? :>
<Dreadlish> nie było do voldeka
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: stfu :)
<Voldenet> HD
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: robie to czego ty nie robisz
<Dreadlish> ide
<Dreadlish> i zagadam
<Dreadlish> :)
<Voldenet> pro
<Voldenet> zazdroszczę
<Voldenet> not
<Voldenet> swoją drogą, sporą masz wiedzę o tym, co i jak robię
<Voldenet> czyżbyś mnie, zboczeńcu, śledził?
<BlessJah> załatwcie to na query
<Voldenet> sugerowanie, że będę na query ze zboczeńcami gadał
<BlessJah> to dajcie sobie po ignore, niech nie musze tego oglądać
<m477> @_@
<bastetmilo> m477: o/
<m477> o/
<bastetmilo> \o
<m477>  /o/
<bastetmilo> \o\
<m477> makarena
<bastetmilo> \o/
<bastetmilo> m477: co dzis pijemy?
<m477> hm dobre pytanie
<m477> a nie przypomnialem sobie, ze nie pije
<m477> czas na kakałko :+)
<bastetmilo> m477: no co ty? jak to nie pijesz?
<bastetmilo> co sie stalo? jestes chory?
<m477> bije rekord
<bastetmilo> ile juz wytrzymales?
<dweller> 5 minut
 * dweller ma wódke z sokiem z granatu
<m477> :-)
<bastetmilo> cóż. Ja ostatni alkoholowy wyskok miałam w poniedziałek...I miałam juz wiecej nie pić, hihihi.
<m477> tez mialem, ale wczoraj
<bastetmilo> m477: to co? Kto dłużej wytrzyma bez wódy?
<m477> ;/
<Diabelko> DONT
<bastetmilo> m477: no, podejmij wyzwanie :)
<m477> walka z wiatrakami ...
<bastetmilo> no co Ty :) bedzie dobrze
<m477> ehe :x
<dweller> wiecie, ja przez 2,5 tygodnia nie piłem ;f
<dweller> w zeszłym miesiący notabene
<m477> haxor
<bastetmilo> dweller: no no. rispekt.
<bastetmilo> ale. Wsyd sie przyznać, ale włączył mi się syndrom drinka w sobotę :)
<m477> ze co
<bastetmilo> m477: jest sobota, więc mnie ciągnie zeby sie napić, bo w sobote zawsze piję.
<m477> ja mam tak na codzien
<bastetmilo> kiedys tak mialam z imprezami :)
<bastetmilo> O.
<bastetmilo> przykre.
<m477> ;]
<termi> jaki ten Fb to gowno jest
<termi> ten czat tam to porazka
<termi> dobry wieczor
<m477> :(
<bastetmilo> hej termi
<termi> 1st
<Voldenet> 2nd
<dweller> 0b00
<dweller> mam was robaczki
<termi> co tam bastetmilo ?
<Voldenet> dweller: ale co to znaczy 0b00
<dweller> wpisz se w google
<Voldenet> SAT Kurier • Zobacz wątek - Wykaz providerów
<Voldenet> co
<dweller> moje google kieruje mnie do wolframa
<dweller> ale widać mamy różne zainteresowania
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-05
<bastetmilo> termi: nic nowego, a u Ciebie?
<termi> hmm
<termi> praca caly czas :D
<bastetmilo> no tak :)
<matti__> jodła
<m477> ;o
<m477> matti__: wpadlem w trans melaznozwania
<matti__> super
<matti__> kaca nie dopuść
<m477> matti__: nono
<matti__> ech przysypiasz już
<m477> ja nie
<m477> matti__: czyzby sesja? :)
<matti__> filmy
<m477> a nono :D
<m477> matti__: ale jakie :D
<m477> wstajemy :)
<m477> ;/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czy ubuntu one można polecić mocno atechnicznej osobie, do dzielenia się ze światem różnymi kawałkami wiedzy (w postaci pdf, doc i co ona tam jeszcze wygmera bądź wyprodukuje)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: szukam dropboksopodobnej usługi - prawoklik, wyślij, lub wchodzisz na www i klikasz "wybierz pliki do wyslania", dostajesz link i dzielisz sie nim na gadu, fejscie, czy czymkolwiek, czego można do tego użyć
<sysek> angeeeeeeeeeeel of death !
<m477> SLAYER KURWA
<xaxes_> m477: ++
<jacekowski> Blondyn: ja uzywam svn do takich tych
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ^
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a ja scp, chodzi o udostępnianie, nie synchronizację
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czego brakuje, żebym hostował u ciebie repo svn (będzie kilku, może kilkunastu userów)?
<Blondyn> jacekowski: żę co ?
<BlessJah> Blondyn: tabfail
<gjm> dziń dybły
<Blondyn> ...chyba ze przez pomyłkę to mnie zauważą
<BlessJah> masz dwie pierwsze litery jak ja
<gjm> na pewno od ciebie ściągał!
<BlessJah> w istocie
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: witaj
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: o/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja mam autentykacje do svn zrobiona po ldapie z zimbry
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale to sie da zrobic na normalna po plikach
<BlessJah> zależałoby mi na tym, żebym mógł swobodnie dodawać
<jacekowski> svn.jacekowski.org
<jacekowski> dostep wolny ale dodac moge tylko ja
<jacekowski> za pwyjatkiem /picpco/
<jacekowski> gdzie trzymam rzeczy niepubliczne
<jacekowski> jak np. soft do mostu i takie tam
<BlessJah> jak dodać niepubliczne repo?
<jacekowski> nie mozesz w sumie
<jacekowski>  /var/lib/svn
<jacekowski> tam siedza
<jacekowski> zarzadzanie energia pod linuxem obsysa
<jacekowski> i to mocno
<BlessJah> podobno już poprawili
<jacekowski> laptop mi pod windowsem wytrzymuje 3h
<jacekowski> pod linuxem 1h
<BlessJah> ładnie
<jacekowski> o coreboot beda gadac teraz
<jacekowski> o jezu
<jacekowski> koles z windowsem tutaj
<BlessJah> szpieg przemysłowy
<BlessJah> nie wie, że może kod ściągnąć z internetu i liczy na to że uda sie coś ukraść
<lisu> powitać, powitać, kope lat
<BlessJah> lisu: przecież byłeś jakoś tak ostatnio
<lisu> BlessJah: byłem pijany, nie pamiętam
<lisu> x]
<BlessJah> kolejny
<lisu> BlessJah: a na poważnie to chciałbym być pijany, bo ostatnio czasu nie ma ;p
<lisu> u was tez tak zapiździło, normalnie wracam na baze, a tu ... kurde bazy nie ma, zasypana
<BlessJah> nie, u nas nie ma płatka śniegu
<bastetmilo> lisu: to trzeba było wpaść wczoraj. Mieliśmy tutaj pary trzeźwych :)
<lisu> BlessJah: kiedy ostatnio z domu wychodziłeś?
<bastetmilo> *paru
<BlessJah> mimo -15 za oknem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w nocy padał śnieg.
<BlessJah> lisu: hm... wczoraj w nocy wracałem
<lisu> BlessJah: to tak naprany byłeś, ze sniegu nie widziałeś, ze pada?
<bastetmilo> o 2 w nocy padał.
<Blondyn> busa odpalałem przez 30 min
<BlessJah> lisu: to nieźle mnie trzyma, bo nadal nie widzę
<lisu> BlessJah: moze ty kurde w peru przebywasz? ... albo w piwnicy x]
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> wielkopolska
<Wizard> kuźwa, no żal dupę ściska
<Blondyn> żel?
<Wizard> od 20 minut próbuję się dowiedzieć jak dojść do starożytnego teatru
<Wizard> Blondyn, to chyba tobie ;P
<BlessJah> Wizard: jestes w grecji?
<Blondyn> ^^
<Wizard> we Francji
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nawigacja?
<Wizard> nie mam
<BlessJah> no tak, z żabojadami się nie dogadasz
<Wizard> na wikipedii są podane koordynaty
<Wizard> google maps i openstreetmap się nie ładuje
<lisu> Wizard: acta, blokuja juz wszystko
<lisu> ;)
<BlessJah> podaj koordynaty i obecną pozycję
<Blondyn> to zostawił bys jakiś napis dla ubuntu-pl byłem tu :D
<lisu> ... tony halik
<Wizard> wczoraj po starówce nawigowałem według klasycznej metody "mam rzekę po prawej", to wylazłem gdzieś na wypizdów, bo tutaj są dwie rzeki, oddalone od siebie o jakieś 500m
<Wizard> i oczywiście musiały mi się pomylić
<lisu> Wizard: no tak, jedna płynęła w przeciwną stronę jak druga, to można się pomylić x]
<BlessJah> podaj mi te koordynaty i powiedz gdzie się obecnie znajdujesz, dam ci screena
<Blondyn> wyrwij jakąś tubylke w kawiarni to ci pokażę wszytko ;D
<BlessJah> lisu: wtedy "idź prawym brzegiem w dół rzeki" może oznaczać dowolny kierunek
<lisu> BlessJah: co za odkrywczość, gratuluje.
<BlessJah> Blondyn: ja bym nie chciał, żebyś akurat ty mi pokazywał wszystko
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> ja w terenie to mam instynkt busiarza więc nigdy sie nie gubie :D
<lisu> przeciez Wizard jezyka dobrze nie zna, nie potrafi o droge zapytac, a ty chcesz aby on zagajał jakieś tubylki ;]
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a ślimakożercy nic po angielsku?
<Ozil> do tego nie potrzeba znac języka
<BlessJah> lisu: to ONE nie znają dobrze języka
<Ozil> a gdzie mowa ciała ??
<BlessJah> ludzkiego powinni się uczyć
<Blondyn> wystarczy ze będzie się smiał :D
<BlessJah> Ozil: chciałbym zobaczyć pytanie o drogę w języku ciała w twoim wykonaniu
<BlessJah> Blondyn: niezły sposób na podryw
<lisu> BlessJah: a ja nie chciałbym tego widziec.
<Blondyn> to sie robi tak że się podnosi ręke prawą z kciukiem do gory i krzyczy taxi :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: i wtedy wyskakuje muslim z maczetą albo inny włoch i ci ten palec ucina
<Ozil> ja byłęm ze swoją dziewczyną we frakfurcie nad menem i normalnie z hitlerowcami gadąłem po angielku
<Ozil> i się nie zgubiłem
<bastetmilo> chyba Renem...
<Ozil> może być
<Blondyn> Ozil: jednak inwazja na wyspę był przygotowywana :d
<BlessJah> lisu: skoro ludzie napalają się na 10 spoconych facetów latających za nadmuchanym świńskim pęcherzem i do tego dwóch do pilnowania słupków, to czemu się nie pośmiac z wygłupów ozila
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: co to za gra?
<Blondyn> hej ale Wizardowi pomóżcie ....
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co to za teatr i gdzie jestes?
<BlessJah> Blondyn: dwa razy już prosiłem o koordynaty
<lisu> bastetmilo: po opisie myślę ze powinnaś się domyśleć
<Blondyn> biedaczek sei zgubił jesteśmy ejgo ostatnią deską ratunku
<bastetmilo> lisu: nie zgadza mi sie licza graczy
<lisu> bastetmilo: zgadza się, tylko wiesz, BlessJah mówił o polskiej narodowej grającej z inną... (polskiej prawie nie ma ;)
<BlessJah> omsknęło mi się
<BlessJah> 20 miało być
<kklimonda> BlessJah: można
 * lisu ziewa, czas coś przegryźć i ruszyć 4 litery
<lisu> narazie
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Lyon
<kmm> czesc
<lisu> aaa chwila
<BlessJah> kklimonda: na razie tak trochę męczę to U1 i nie widzę w menu kontekstowym "publish" niestety
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jest
<lisu> ma tu kto jakiego tableta z androidem, takiego za pare groszy?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: prawy -> ubuntu one -> publish
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Lyon, a dokładnie?
<BlessJah> zaraz się przebootuję, sprawdzę, bo widzę że w tym momencie svn i tak nie załatwię
<Diabelko> kklimonda: http://jkm.nowyekran.pl/post/51380,jak-to-z-ta-inwigilacja-w-sieci
<Diabelko> :D
<kklimonda> Diabelko: szczególnie podoba mi się "I proszę nie tłumaczyć, że systemy automatycznie notują słowa kluczowe" w kontekście niedawnej sytuacji, kiedy do USA nie wpuszczono gościa który napisał na twitterze, że jedzie do USA niszczyć ich kraj (czy coś w tym guście)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to ma być Théâtre Antique d'Orange ?
<kklimonda> pewnie, prawdziwych terrorystów tym nie wykryją ;)
<lisu> nikt nie ma. sami ajpadowcy. to narazie.
<kmm> Podsłuchiwanie samych rozmów prowadzonych przez kobiety wymagałoby zaangażowania 10 miliardów agentów...
<kmm> hihihi
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no on napisał, że był na tym improwizowanym kongresie i stwierdził, że ludzie nie mają pojęcia o tym
<Diabelko> powiedział to człowiek, który na słowa "nie rozmawiajmy o polityce" zaczął gadać "to dla mnie nielogiczne, sprzeczne z jakąkolwiek logiką. nie rozumiem tego, skoro cały temat dotyczy polityki"
<kmm> mam taki problem, moze ktos moglby mi pomoc
<Wizard> bastetmilo, już mam, nawet sobie namazałem na mapce
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ok, to chociaż powiedz co to za teatr :) bo ja znalazłam tylko ten w Orange
<BlessJah> de facto to w ogóle nie pamiętam, żeby U1 cokolwiek dodawało do kontekstowego
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Theatre_of_Fourvière
<BlessJah> tak, jest tylko windowsowe "Udostępnij"
<kmm> jak jest centrum oprogramowania muon i ja probuje to wlaczyc to pojawia mi sie komunikat: system plików nie może być zainicjowany, twoja konfiguracja może być niewłaściwa
<kmm> ale przeciez ja tam nic nie zmieniałam bo sie na tym nie znam
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no proszę jaki ładny :) Porób ładne zdjęcia.
<kmm> czy jak zainstaluje system jeszcze raz to bedzie dobrze?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, mam tylko telefon
<kmm> czy moze da sie to jakos inaczej naprawic ;(
<kmm> glupie kde
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a robi dobre zdjęcia?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, a potem pójdę na muszle i fryty!
<Wizard> bastetmilo, nie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to trudno :/
<Blondyn> oto chodzi? :http://tinyurl.com/7m7fpjd
<Wizard> i tak będę robił, ale 1. nie umiem robić zdjęć, 2. pochmurno dziś
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: tak o to.
<BlessJah> Wizard: i bardzo dobrze, przy pochmurnej pogodzie jest najlepsze światło
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to jak zrobisz to pokazesz, co?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: są jakieś inne klienty U1? na screenach widzę dużo więcej opcji, niż w tym co zainstalowałem
<bastetmilo> mieliśmy tu developera U1
<Blondyn> nie bedzei mu łatwo są tam wzniesienia a samo muzeum jest otoczone jakimiś budynkami
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a ty używasz wersji na windowsa, czy ubuntu?
<BlessJah> na windowsa
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to nie wiem jak to działa na windowsie :)
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> uzywanie U1 na windzie nieco golenie sie pileczka pingpongowa przypomina
<BlessJah> ladne, pomaranczowe, okragle, ale za wiele to ono nie daje
<Blondyn> Wizard: kieruj sie na bazylike jest na wzniesieniu pewnie łatwo widać a to jest blisko :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: upośledzona technicznie koleżanka miewa potrzebę podzielenia się jakimś plikiem w sieci
<BlessJah> myślałem że U1 się nada (choć nie takie jest jego podstawowe zadanie)
<BlessJah> gdyby wszystkie pliki, które trafiają do danego katalogu automatycznie lądowały w sieci upublicznione...
<Blondyn> Wizard: nakręcił byś fonem filmik i wrzucił na tube chętnie bym obejrzał : )
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no to dropbox
<BlessJah> skoro nie widzisz innego rozwiązania, to dropbox
<Blondyn> Wizard: masz lornetkę ? jak nie to musisz mieć ^^
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> nie mam lornetek
<Wizard> ja tu jestem w pracy, zwiedzam okazjonalnie
<Blondyn> aha no tak ...
<Blondyn> ładne miasto takie średniowieczne :D
<Wizard> nawet antyczne momentami
<Blondyn> niesamowite ze podbito ich w 2 tygodnie lol jakby sie tak okopali jak na monte casino w tych zameczkach..... :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: ich nie podbito, oni się poddali
<Wizard> Francuzi to cipki
<BlessJah> to dlatego możesz oglądać średniowieczne zameczki, a w warszawie nie ma jednej kamienicy przedwojennej
<Wizard> nawet ci kolorowi, bo tutaj dresy są tylko kolorowe, białego dresiarza nie widziałem :)
<Blondyn> :D
<Wizard> idziemy, stoi grupa pod sklepem, szwargolą coś po arabsku
<Wizard> łyse pały, spodnie z paskami - tradycyjnie
<Blondyn> litości :D
<BlessJah> w polsce nawet to na odwró robią :/
<Blondyn> teraz się poddają arabom :F
<Wizard> przechodzimy z kolegą przez środek - odsuwają się, kumpel rzucił "kur*wą"
<Wizard> pospuszczali głowy
<Blondyn> hehehhe
<Wizard> aaa tu was mam
<Wizard> ale serio, żal mi tych naszych dresiarzy, bo tutaj to są sami kolorowi
<Wizard> boże, nawet żółtych widziałem
<BlessJah> żółtki?
<BlessJah> w dresach?
<Wizard> i jak tak se myślę o tych naszych, to mi się ich żal robi
<Wizard> że tutaj jacyś Wietnamczycy i Tajowie tak wystają po klatkach i sklepach :(
<Blondyn> e to normalne akurat żółtek to nei wiem czemu ale tylk oz dresami mi się kojarzy, jakieś bazarowe spaczenie ~~
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> dobra, nieważne
<Blondyn> ok Wizard nie nastawiaj sie negatywnie masz się rozerwać wyluzować :D
<Wizard> http://videowrzuta.wrzuta.pl/film/ao3cLrZoqSv/jak_zarobic_rurke
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Blondyn, jeszcze mam taki plan.. jest tu w pobliżu taka arabska knajpa menelowa, nazywa się Sultan
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> Wizard: nieeee hehehe
<BlessJah> Wizard: oglądasz czasem pogromców mitów?
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że z paniami, które się oddają za pieniążki. Co wieczór tam zasłaniają kotary i tam Araby palą te swoje fajne fajki z rurkami
<Wizard> i siedzą z posępnymi minami
<Wizard> chcę tam iść któregoś wieczoru
<Wizard> BlessJah, rzadko
<BlessJah> mógłbyś na ten lokal zamach terrorystyczny przygotowac
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> ale by się działo
<BlessJah> jesteśmy rasistami...
<Wizard> ja nie jestem ;P
<Blondyn> to nei nasza wina to przez Stalina i Hitlera
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie masz nic do kolorowych dresów ani arabów?
<Blondyn> w końcu u nas jest druga japonia :D
<BlessJah> irlandia
<Blondyn> japonia :F
<Wizard> :D
<Blondyn> irlandia to jest w mazowieckim a cała Polska to 2 japonia :D hehheheheh
<psesq> halo!
<Wizard> cześć psesq
<Blondyn> psesq: krecik ":D
<Wizard> krecik mówił ahoj
 * Wizard nawet ma na sobie koszulkę z krecikiem ;)
<Blondyn> hehehhe no tak *
<Blondyn> gdyby Linus mieszkał w polsce to maskotką byłby krecik albo rumcajs :D
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tym bardziej, że żadna z bajek nie jest z polski.
<TheNumb> ;]
<BlessJah> TheNumb: hm? tabfail?
<Ozil> miś uszatek
<Ozil> by był wtedy
<bastetmilo> Jacek i Agatka
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no pewnie
<Blondyn> slawek i slafko
<m477> eee
<_Blondyn> m477: jakie dzisiaj widziałem laski z wydziału chemii to szok
<m477> eee
<_Blondyn> m477: zaczynam rozumieć twoje zainteresowania
<m477> O CZYM WAĆ PAN GADASZ
<_Blondyn> m477: :D
<_Blondyn> m477: świat nie składa się z samych elektronów
<m477> jeszcze są wiązania wodorowe w wódce
<_Blondyn> wódka potrafi kopać
<m477> oj tak
<dweller> spirytus kopie
<dweller> wódka tylko smyra
<m477> aha
<m477> zapal sobie DMT
 * qermit kopie
 * m477 pije kakłko
<m477> qermit: który miesiąc?
<qermit> drugi
<qermit> przynajmniej po tym co widzę w kalendarzu
<_Blondyn> to kiedy rozwiązanie ? :D
<m477> z sylwestra?
<unx> instalował ktoś 12.04?
<m477> przybywasz z przyszlosci?
<unx> żyję przyszłością
<m477> instalowalem tylko 12.10
<unx> to jest dopiero przyszłość
<m477> ?
<m477> trzeba byc na czasie
<kklimonda> unx: ja instalowałem
<_Blondyn> 12.21 to bedzie ostatnia wersja .
<unx> kklimonda: występowały u Ciebie jakieś problemy z wifi?
<kklimonda> unx: nie mam wifi
<unx> eh, coś mi sie posypało:/
<m477> :]
<dweller> użyj innego kernela
<dweller> najlepiej nieubuntowego :D
<m477> moze windowsa
<dweller> nah
<unx> good idea:) na winowsach to podobno wifi smigają aż miło
<dweller> ale ubuntowe kernela mają to do siebie że nie działają jak powinny ;f
<kklimonda> e tam, pierdolenie
<dweller> o szopenie
<kklimonda> to samo można powiedzieć o kernelu każdej dystrybucji - gdzieś u kogoś nie działa coś
<_Blondyn> a jest takie cosik co adaptuje window$owe sterowniki do wifi
<dweller> ndiswrapper ssie jeszcze bardziej niż najgorsze sterowniki broadcoma ;f
<unx> hmm, raczej wątpię żeby to była wina kernela, po update to samo
<dweller> cieszę się że w moim systemie jest tak mało elementów które mogą się zwalić ;f
<unx> aaaa olać, ide pod prysznic
<_Blondyn> w takei mrozy to marze od saunie !
<Enlik> :-)
<mILQ> fileserve wstalo? :/
<Voldenet> huh...
<Voldenet> ale już nikt nigdy ich nie będzie używał
<mILQ> ja bede
<mILQ> masa plikow tam lezy :)
<Voldenet> ale ty, rzeczywiście
<mILQ> plakalem pare dni ze linki do plikow ktorych szukam jedynie na fileserve i prosze.. taka mi niespodzianke zrobili
<psesq> ;o dobra wiadomosc
<bastetmilo> mILQ: fileserv już od ponad tygodnia działa...
<mILQ> bastetmilo: no to widze ze jestem spostrzegawczy :)
<psesq> nie ma sie czego wstydzic
<bastetmilo> ja też zauważyłam przypadkiem
<Wizard> kklimonda, nie klnij :(
<kklimonda> he?
<Wizard> <kklimonda> [13:57:19] e tam, pierdolenie
<kklimonda> Wizard: e tam takie przekleństwo
<Wizard> bc?
<kklimonda> bo to słowo doskonale oddało to co myślałem
<Wizard> za takie smyncenie to się kopać powinno
<Wizard> "bo kernel ubuntu nie działa"
<dweller> jakie tam marudzenie, stwierdzam fakt
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> gówno się pan znasz ;)
<Wizard> oddawaj pas
<Wizard> psa*
<dweller> nie mam psa
<Voldenet> nie masz, bo oddałeś
<dweller> nie mam bo nie lubie psów
<Wizard> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Marek_Rudziński
<termi> "ten sprzet prawdopodobnie nie spelnia wymagan UNITY ahahahhaa
<termi> ubuntu jest zajebiste
<termi> :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jeszcze troche i dojdzie do tego, że połowa mema będzie optrzebna do odpalenia bashsa
<termi> prezd update spelnial teraz nie spelnia
<Dreadlish> basha*
<termi> Dreadlish: co oni z tym robia to ja nie wiem
<termi> :/
<Dreadlish> unity jest z reguły zwalone
<Dreadlish> więc co w tym dziwnego
<termi> no :)
<termi> to fakt
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> cześć termi
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<termi> czesc Wizard
<Dreadlish> siema Wizard
<Wizard> u, zapomniałem, że Dreadlish mnie nie lubi, bo nie lubię archa :D
<bastetmilo> hej termi
<termi> hmm ten YasT jest jakis konkretny ? czy to faktycznie jakies badziewie?
<_Blondyn> no o mnie to pamiętają jak zwykle :F
<termi> czesc bastetmilo :*
<bastetmilo> :D
<termi> dziewczyna z tatuarzem fajny?
<termi> tatuażęm*
<termi> kurfa tatuażem! *
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> termi: a czytałeś książkę?
<Wizard> _Blondyn, tobie się coś do dupy przykleiło i z tabem nie działasz
<termi> nie
<bastetmilo> termi: to chyba możesz obejrzeć, ale podobno szwedzka wersja jest lepsza.
<Diabelko> termi: a ja stawiam, że ci się nie spodoba
<termi> Diabelko: :)
<termi> ok
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> ekran mi sie rusza
<Diabelko> termi: żeby to się podobało, to trzeba obejrzeć te dwa poprzednie
<Diabelko> ewentualnie przeczytać książki
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ale dziewczyna z tatuażem to jest pierwsza czesc
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: a tak w ogóle to wiesz, że Dan Brown poruszył turystykę w Rzymie i Paryżu?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: tak, tylko filmy są robione od dupy strony
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: Dziewczyna z tatuazem jest ekranizacja Mezczyni nienawidza kobiet
<bastetmilo> to jak od dupy strony?
<Diabelko> nvm ;f
<bastetmilo> Szwedzi zrobili tak samo, ale nie zmieniali tytułów.
<Diabelko> a ja nie oglądałem tego i nie czytałem, bo wiem że mi nie podejdzie
<Wizard> http://noshit.pl/lubie/53989 :D
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: to za przeproszeniem... po co się wypowiadasz w temacie?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: w Rzymie i w Paryżu ruszyły wycieczki "śladami Roberta Langdona"
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: bo mimo wszystko trochę znam termiego, ociupinkę
<qrq> Diabelko Któż to?
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: w Sztokholmie są wycieczki sladami LArsona.
<Diabelko> qrq: bohater książek Dana Browna, co potem w holiłudzie narobili filmy dwa i trzeci kończą
<Diabelko> >Anioły i Demony; Kod Leonarda da Vinci
<qrq> Diabelko Czyli znów jakieś ścierwo :D
 * bastetmilo nie czytała nic Browna
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: są tak samo wywleczone z faktów jak filmy
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: tak samo nie oglądałam ekranizacji
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: dużo nie straciłaś, chyba że nie jesteś dociekliwa :P
<Diabelko> a wydaje mi się, że jednak jesteś
<bastetmilo> Szczerze mówiąc nigdy mnie książki Browna nie pociągały
<Blondyn> i masoneria zyskała mnóstwo członków nowych :D
<Blondyn> sam sie zanstaniwam czy nei dołaczyć do amorku
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: historyjka jest fajna, tło byłoby fajne, gdyby nie było ściemniane
<Diabelko> od Browna trąca ateizmem nieświadomym na kilometry, a wszystko robi na podstawie rzeczy które nigdy nie miały miejsca
<psesq> nieswiadomy ateizm?
<Diabelko> nie nie, ateizm nieświadomy :P
<Diabelko> jest świadomy tego, że jest ateistą, ale nie wie nic o tym, czemu się sprzeciwia
<psesq> ok, łapię
<qrq> Jung też niewierzył w Boga.
<Blondyn> za to karol tak
<qrq> Chyba Wojtyła :D
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: możesz przeczytać sobie przecież zawsze George'a R.R. Martina :P
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: taaa... już mnie tadzik namawiał
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: tadzik wie co mówi!
<bastetmilo> ale widzę jak on długo pisze te książki, to mnie troche zniechęca.
<Diabelko> długo?
<Blondyn> stop czytaniu stop acta !
<bastetmilo> 1996, 1999, 2000 (tu szybko sie uwinal) 2006!, 2011...
<Diabelko> ja tam wolę żeby wydawał je powoli, niż trzaskał chłamem jak większość obecnych
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: widzisz, ja szybko czytam jak mi sie cos podoba, więc nie bardzo uśmiecha mi się czekać 6 lat na "co będzie dalej"
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ja jestem z tej wybrednej loży szyderców...
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ja Ci mogę rzucić paru Polaczków co piszą fantastykę
<Diabelko> Baniewicz, Patykiewicz
<Diabelko> kto tam jeszcze był... ;f
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ale ja już wybralam tych co lubie czytać.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: w każdym razie, matula mojego znajomego czyta około 600 książek na rok
<Diabelko> średnio 2 dziennie, zależy jeszcze jak długa
<bastetmilo> wow. Nieźle.
<Diabelko> siada rano, w nocy kończu, nic w domu nie robi
<Diabelko> nie pracuje :D
<bastetmilo> ah. Tak to można czytać
<Diabelko> dokładnie
<Diabelko> ona taki tryb od paru ładnych lat prowadzi
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: a, no i tvn24 w tle, więc wie wszystko
<bastetmilo> to już uzależnienie :)
<Diabelko> podzielną uwagę ma skubana
<Blondyn> hmmm
<Blondyn> mogła by słuchać audiobooków
<Diabelko> no, ciekawe ile by wyrobiła w ciągu roku wtedy
<Blondyn> hmm przydał by się taki program do odczytywania tekstu chyba są takie
<Blondyn> na pewno *
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: na pewno mniej
<jacekowski> i kuniec fosdema
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: nie nie, książka normalna + audiobook
<Diabelko> ciekawe czy by ogarniała tak jak tvn24
<bastetmilo> yyy
<bastetmilo> nie widze tego :)
<gjm> cześć wam
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<qrq> tvn24 to ...
<qrq> I ...
<qrq> I jest tak ... że aż .... mi ....
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wróciłeś czy jeszcze jedziesz?
<qrq> W każdym jeżeli może istnieć coś bardziej idiotycznego od mojej osoby to jest to Telewizja TVN.
<Voldenet> qrq: Hoho, wysoko w twoim rankingu jestem
<Voldenet> chyba nie staram się zbyt mocno, skoro tak
<qrq> Voldenet A co , pracujesz tam? :D
<Voldenet> Nie
<Voldenet> Nie jestem bardziej idiotyczny od Ciebie
<Voldenet> mimo, że na taką opinię pracuję w każdej sekundzie swojego nędznego życia
<Voldenet> ;<
<qrq> Voldenet Hmm
<bastetmilo> nedznicy sie znaleźli :>
<Wizard> emo!
<qrq> No cóż.
<qrq> 75 IQ robi swoje :D
<qrq> W takim razie należałoby zadać pytanie jaki iloraz inteligencji mają zwolennicy TVN'u :D
<Wizard> ić stont pisiorze!
<DaZ> CO TEN KACZYŃSKI ZNOWU WYPRAWIA!!!1
<DaZ> jakieś akta, zima
<DaZ> czemu oni go nie powstrzymają >;
<qrq>  Wizard "Pisiorze"? :D
<qrq> Nie jestem zwolennikiem żadnej partii politycznej.
<DaZ> kto nie jest z nami jest za pisem!
<Voldenet> qrq: idiotyzm nie ma nic do ilorazu inteligencji
<qrq> Jeżeli ma się 75 IQ to ma :D
<Wizard> DaZ, ale agitka ;)
<Wizard> ale cóż, wina Tuska
<Wizard> jak żyć, panie premierze
<qrq> Ludzie chcą coraz lepszych komputerów i telewizorów to mają :D
<tobiasz29> DaZ: :>
<bastetmilo> a ja mam gofry
<qrq> Nikt nie patrzy żeby rozwój miał sensowny progres.
<qrq> Tylko jak qrwa najszybciej :D
<BlessJah> zabierzcie stąd tych mącicieli i agitatorów
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak tam antyczny teatr?
<qrq> Po co konstruować tak zaawansowane i drogie w produkcji układy scalone?
<mglb> zeby geeki ktorzy to projektuja mogli poczuc sie zaspokojeni
<bastetmilo> Wizard: własnie. zdjęcia pokaż.
<Wizard> ZAMKNIĘTY JEST!
<bastetmilo> nie mów? Szukałeś go na próżno?
<Wizard> japierd.. pół godziny w górę po to, żeby się dowiedzieć, że "archeologique cośtam"
<Wizard> i że "ona nie wie kiedy otworzą"
<Wizard> jebane żbojady
<bastetmilo> oj. smuteczek.
<tobiasz29> żłobojady
<Wizard> oczywiście, że lazłem na próżno :/
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie znasz francuskiego, trzeba było wbić
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale co? Nie mają www, gdzie by to było napisane?
<Wizard> wbiłem, z jakimiś Chinkami przez siatkę
<Wizard> ale nas wyciągnęli
<Wizard> :/
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ty wszystko jest po fłancusku
<Blondyn> aa to do bazyliki idź
<Wizard> byłem
<Wizard> widziałem Notre Dame de Częstochowa ;P
<Blondyn> :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no to ja miałam większe szczęście w światyni Apollina :)
<Wizard> no cóż, dwa dni oglądania starówki, jutro znów tyra
<Blondyn> nie wpuściły cię france ;D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: długo będziesz tam siedział?
<Wizard> do piątku
<Wizard> w piątek koszmar powrotu :S
<Wizard> nie znoszę latania
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ojtam latanie.
<Wizard> na szczęście w bezcłowych sprzedają wódę w takich małych buteleczkach
<Wizard> idzie przeżyć
<bastetmilo> heh
<Blondyn> http://www.aldil.org/ :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja ostatnio przez cały lot powrtony grałam z siostra w makao... Szybko poszło.
<Blondyn> siostra miłosierdzia
<Wizard> dejta spokój
<bastetmilo> tylko cukierki we mnie wciskała przy lądowaniu :)
<Wizard> Blondyn, czego logo jest lew?
<Wizard> perla? :D
<Wizard> to ten kot, co po klawiaturze chodzi?
<Blondyn> hmmm
<Blondyn> Linux pardus ?
<Wizard> Pardus jeszcze żyje?
<Wizard> szybko powstał, szybko zniknął
<Blondyn> nie wiem ... o logo pytałeś
<Blondyn> help! :D
<Blondyn> Wizard: nie mogę się doczytać gdzie mają siedzibę :(
<Wizard> Blondyn, i tak mnie tu już nie będzie
<Wizard> z resztą, tu nikt nie mówi w ludzkim języku
<Wizard> wszyscy do siebie gulgoczą
<Blondyn> Wizard: się uczy to zrozumie :D
<Blondyn> ja się uczyłem 4 lata .... nie rozumiem :D
<qrq> gul gul?
<bastetmilo> ghul ghul
<Blondyn> Wizard: ok chyba mieszkają tu: http://www.aldil.org/presentation/organisation-de-laldil możesz odwiedzić :D
<Wizard> http://noshit.pl/lubie/53668
<BlessJah> słabe
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Wizard Zaśmiałem się więc słabe :D
<Wizard> ja tylko przeklejam
<BlessJah> czemu ten kod C# działa
<BlessJah> http://pastebin.com/9wLZq9qp
<BlessJah> a identyczna funkcjonalność z wgetem już nie
<Wizard> BlessJah, funkcjonalność jest wtedy, kiedy coś działa i robi to dobrze
<Wizard> więc nie pieprz i naucz się polskiego
<BlessJah> Wizard: poniewczasie zauważyłem błąd
<BlessJah> :]
<qrq> Chodziło o kompatybilbość?
<qrq> ność :D
<BlessJah> nie
<qrq> W każdym razie napewno o jakąś "ość" :D
<bastetmilo> jakość
<qrq> A nie mówiłem? :D
<Szubi> Cześć wszystkim. Dzisiaj znowu przychodzę z problemem, ale tym razem nie moim. Mój kolega postawił sobie Ubuntu i ma problem z myszką, bo nie działa mu rolka. Firma i model myszki: A4 tech wop-49
<qrq> No to niezły acid :D
<Blondyn> Szubi: n: w opcjach niech sprawdzi czy ma wskazany odpowiedni model czy domyślny :>
<Dreadlish> niech sobie weźmie i eventy posprawdza ;d
<Dreadlish> *harder way dreadlish*
<Szubi> Możesz nakierować bardziej Dreadlish jak to zrobić?
<bastetmilo> Szubi: może ma zepsutą myszkę ;)
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<Wizard> huh?
<Szubi> bastetmilo: Ponoć na Win7 mu działało.
<Dreadlish> cat /dev/input/event i numerki po kolei
<Dreadlish> jak znajdzie mysz
<Wizard> xev pokazuje też ładnie
<Dreadlish> (tam gdzie jak rusza mysza to sie śmieci pokazują)
<Dreadlish> to niech rolką porusza
<Dreadlish> jak działa
<Dreadlish> to nie moge ci pomóc
<Wizard> problemy z rolką, to ja miałem w 2001 roku o_O
<Szubi> Wpisał to co podałeś Dreadlish, ale dostał komunikat: "cat: /dev/input/event: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu"
<Dreadlish> mówie
<Dreadlish> numerki po kolei
<Dreadlish> /dev/input/event0
<Dreadlish> /dev/input/event1
<Dreadlish> itd.
<Szubi> On mi mówi, że po event0 nie ma początku "root@LeNy-PC:~#".
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jak wpisuje sobie cat /dev/input/event coś tam
<Dreadlish> to rusza myszą
<Dreadlish> jak zero reakcji
<Dreadlish> ctrl+c
<Dreadlish> i jedzei dalej
<BlessJah> ja też tak mam
<BlessJah> żadne z /dev/input na ruchy mysza nie reaguje
<Dreadlish> to masz gównianną mysz
<BlessJah> nie mam myszy
<BlessJah> :]
<mglb> Szubi: cat /dev/input/mice
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: afair eventy praktycznie nigdy nie pokazują taczpadów i myszków
<Diabelko> jest zbiorczy "mice" no i mouse0, mouse1 itd.
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ryl?
<Dreadlish> u mnie nawet w mice nie pokazuje :d
<Dreadlish> mouse0 i mouse1 też nie ;d
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: za to klawiaturę w laptopie mam rozbitą na 3 eventy :P
<mglb> Diabelko: glowna, numeryczna i multimedialna?
<Diabelko> mglb: główna, funkcyjna1, funkcyjna2
<Diabelko> funkcje od f1 do f7 bodajże działają na innym evencie niż f8 do f12
<Diabelko> a klawiatura w ogóle osobno
<Voldenet> a ja hipstersko mam regułki udeva porobione
<Voldenet> mam /dev/input/klawiatura i /dev/input/mysz
<Szubi> Wpisał "cat /dev/input/mice" i mówi, że nic się nie dzieje, jak rusza rolką.
<mglb> a jak rusza myszka?
<Szubi> Firma i model myszki: A4 tech wop-49
<Szubi> Teraz mi powiedział, że jak długo rusza rolką, to mu przesuwa o kawałek.
<Szubi> Na Win7 działało ponoć dobrze, tak przynajmniej mi mówi.
<mglb> niech weznie mysz w reke zeby wykluczyc wplyw sensora do ruchu mysza i poscrolluje
<mglb> jak sie dzieje w konsoli cokolwiek to znaczy, ze dziala
<Szubi> Mówi, że nic się nie dzieje.
<Diabelko> Szubi: każ mu sprawdzić czy ma xorg.conf w /etc/X11/ albo xorg.conf.d
<Szubi> Powiedział mi, że zaczęło mu działać teraz, lecz czasem tnie.
<Blondyn> niech normalnie przełączy se w ustawieniach D:
<Szubi> Czyli coś się zaczęło dziać.
<Diabelko> a wiesz, że nic nie zrobiliśmy?
<Szubi> I niby nie chodzi mu płynnie.
<Szubi> No właśnie wiem...
<mglb> Diabelko: ciii... bo przestanie dzialac znowu
<Szubi> Ale mówi, że tnie często.
<Szubi> Włączył dużą stronę i niby działa, ale przycina mu ten scroll.
<Szubi> Dobra, powiem mu, żeby sprawdził czy ma ten xorg.conf jeszcze.
<Diabelko> no to każ mu do xorg.conf albo do pliku 10-mouse.conf dopisać AutoAddDevices "False"
<Szubi> OK, już mu każę.
<mglb> w sekcji InputDevice
<mglb> tej z mouse
<Szubi> Dobra, niby dopisał to.
<Szubi> I co dalej?
<BlessJah> kde 4.8, firefox 10, chromium 16
<BlessJah> dużo tego
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> cze tajwanuser
<gjm> cze cze czeczenia
<Wizard> http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/02/04/192570.html
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak średnik zamiast przecinka dać :/
<Voldenet> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883
<Voldenet> pieniężnie, prawda?
<Voldenet> chłodni psychole ładnie kręcą proce
<Thorbjorn> Co tam parówy?
<Tetrapod> parówy ?
<Dreadlish> mówi to parówa
<Dreadlish> 0% mięsa...
<Voldenet> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha hah a ha, nazywanie nas parówami
<Voldenet> ŚMIECHŁEM OPIE
<Dreadlish> NO
<Dreadlish> STARY
<Dreadlish> TAK SE BRECHTŁEM
<Dreadlish> ŻE AŻ CAPS SIE WŁĄCZYŁ
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<bastetmilo> omujborze
<Voldenet> NO MI TEŻ WŁAŚNIE
<Voldenet> JAK TO WYŁĄCZYĆ :O
<Szycha> walnij klawiatura w monitor
<Voldenet> to laptop
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Jak? D
<bungabunga> http://tinyurl.com/7vorkn8
<Voldenet> O kurczę, zadziałało
<kris82> czesc, zna ktos gre w chinczyka na linux-a ? :)
<bungabunga> :D
<bungabunga> a ile ty masz lat żeby w to grać ?
<kris82> nie chodzi mi o granie w nia, ale raczej zerkniecie w kod
<bungabunga> cos w kde było
<kris82> ;] zastanawiam sie jak klasy powinny tam byc skonstruowane
<bungabunga> grunt to dobra wymówka :D
<kris82> hehe :P
<qermit> kris82: jakie klasy?
<kris82> qermit, zeby napisac cos podobnego
<kris82> nie moge zadnego zrodellka znalezc na taka planszowke
<Thorbjorn> w Chorzowie jest źródełko. Tam ciechany miodowe ą.
<Thorbjorn> s\a
<Voldenet> kris82: no cóż, to przecież dość łatwo zrobić
<kris82> Voldenet, wiem.. z implementacja nie mam zadnego problemu (tablica poprostu) zastanawiam sie tylko nad klasami i powiazaniem miedzy nimi..
<kris82> np. Czy pionek powinien wiedziec gdzie sie znajduje ?
<kris82> czy kto jest jego ownerem.. itp
<Voldenet> no tak, a jak chcesz to renderować?
<bungabunga> znalazłem ale w javie :(
<kris82> bungabunga, prosze o linka ;) kazdy jezyk jest dobry..
<bungabunga> zgubiłem i szukam w historii :D
<kris82> Voldenet, Myslalem ze np Plansza ma Pola, i w kazdym Polu dac jakiegos Enum-a np. player1, player2, empty etc...
<Voldenet> no to dawaj
<Voldenet> 1st
<kris82> i wtedy gdzies tam w if-ie sprawdzac jaki jest stan tego..
<bungabunga> kris82: ok mam http://freecode.com/projects/keepacoolhead
<Voldenet> można to zrobić na eventach
<Voldenet> fajnie by było można hooki podpinać pod renderera od razu
<kris82> bungabunga, Dziekuje Ci bardzo
<Voldenet> java + german
<Voldenet> niezły kombos
<bungabunga> i tak lepsze niż hindi :D
<Voldenet> :P
<kris82> wlasnie... gracz klika w plansze, plansza musi sobie wyliczyc w ktory element bylo klikniete i robic co powinno... nie wiem czy dobrze mysle..
<Voldenet> dobrze myślisz
<Voldenet> oddziel mocno warstwe renderującą od gry
<Voldenet> mniejszy bałagan w kodzie
<Voldenet> chociaż szybciej by było zrobić bardziej bezpośrednie podejście w stylu 'mój chińczyk to maszyna stanów z tablicą'
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> jak to ma byc jedna gra
<Voldenet> a jak Ty byś to zrobił?
<jacekowski> nie wiem co on robi
<jacekowski> ale mowie ze dzielenie wszystkiego i modulowosc jest czasami bez sensu
<jacekowski> jak nie masz zadnych planow wymieniac modulow
<jacekowski> a to bedzie tylko gra w chinczyka
<kris82> jacekowski: gra prawie jak chinczyk, chodzi o to samo praktycznie
<kris82> jacekowski, tak, tylko chinczyk bedzie
<kris82> to nawet chinczyk nie jest... chora gra i tyle.. tu jest jej wyglad: http://www.macgamesandmore.com/macblog/blog/senet_boardgame.jpg ale chodzi o to samo
<kris82> komu pierwszemu uda sie wyjsc wszystkimi pionkami z planszy
<kris82> pionki poruszaja sie w odwrocone S, ale to nie ma najmniejszesgo znaczenii
<kris82> a
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no, widziałem kiedyś taki fajny skrypt w php
<Voldenet> co to miał 100 linijek na coś, co dało się zrobić w 6
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> ale było modułowo! :D
<kris82> checie to moge Wam pokazac w jaki sposob w szkole mnie ucza programowania... ;] do smiechu warte sie nadaje
<Voldenet> dawaj
<Voldenet> a, dobra rada ode mnie
<Voldenet> nie używaj tablic
<Voldenet> Nigdy.
<Voldenet> (w C/C++)
<Voldenet> tablice są bugogenne
<kris82> Voldenet, to akurat pisze w java.. Zobacz np. ta funkcje... powie Ci wszystko :) http://pastebin.com/RJpWgGiq
<Voldenet> O KURWA
<Voldenet> Oblałem się herbatą
<Voldenet> haha haH A Ha ha ha hah ah haa
<kris82> :D :D :D
<spi> :DDDD
<Voldenet> taki kod generuje się w perlu za pomocą 3 linijek
<Voldenet> :P
<widmo> udowodnij albo niewydarzyło sie
<kris82> nie wiem, ja tam dalem prostego loopa ze switchem ;)
<widmo> Jak wygenerujesz nazwy kolorów?
<Voldenet> qw/White Blue Yellow Pink Green/
<Voldenet> czy tam jaka to kolejność
<widmo> no to jedna z linijek
<widmo> ;D
<Voldenet> ;>
<m477> co ja pacze
<bungabunga> nom
<m477> :D
<Voldenet> nie kuś
<m477> to nie jest nawet funkcja
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> for$i(0..5){$x=0;print("\t".($x?"else if":"if")."(num[$i]<".(10+$x++*10).")\n\t\tLabel".($i+2).".BackColor = System.Drawing.Color.$_;\n")for qw/White Blue Yellow Pink Green/}
<Voldenet> trololololo
<m477> super
<Voldenet> 'cotokurwajest'
<m477> no wlasnie
<m477> zawsze piszesz kod w 1 linijce? ;)
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> w perlu tak
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak mam w ircu pisać
<Voldenet> /exec perl -e 'kod'
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> widmo: udowodniłem
<Voldenet> jak to podzielić to wyjdą 3 linijki
<m477> lol
<widmo> Voldenet: że Ci sie chciało to klepać
<widmo> ;D
<Voldenet> widmo: spokojnie, akurat oglądam chińską bajkę
<jacekowski> tablice nie sa bugogenne
<widmo> ;DD
<bungabunga> 0o
<jacekowski> tablice to najwazniejsza struktura danych
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że są bugogenne
<jacekowski> nie sa
<Voldenet> 99.99% segfaultów to wina tablic
<jacekowski> citation needed
<bungabunga> nie mam siły idę spać :(
<Voldenet> cat /dev/null
<m477> oO
<xaxes_> Voldenet: o, dzięki, znalazłeś moje pornosy
<m477> ;d
<Voldenet> xaxes_: /me bows
<jacekowski> jezu, wlasnie przypomnialo mi sie ile mam syfu na laptopie
<jacekowski> 4 letni system
<jacekowski> i odpala sie milion programow przy starcie
<xaxes_> jacekowski: mój tata miał win vista przez 4 lata i mu chodził szybko
<xaxes_> przy procku 1 rdzeń 2 GB RAM
<m477> bo go nie uzywal
<m477> albo gral w pasjansa
<xaxes_> m477: używał codziennie, w pracy
<jacekowski> jak juz sie odpali to jest szybko
<jacekowski> ale sam start
<m477> ^
<Voldenet> jacekowski: mi się szybko odpala
<jacekowski> przy laptopowym dysku to masakra
<Voldenet> a mam z 5 lat xp
<xaxes_> m477: ni, stacje GSM naprawiał nim :P
<Voldenet> strasznie dużo ludzi płacze na te windowsy
<Voldenet> że wolno chodzą, że bluescreeny, że długi start...
<jacekowski> a to pieronski ghost zaczal robic backupa
<m477> bo 70% rynku nalezy do nich?
<Voldenet> ale to nieprawda
<Voldenet> ja używam do wielu rzeczy
<xaxes_> Voldenet: a to animowanych tapetek z chińskich pobierać nie można?
<xaxes_> *niemożna
<Voldenet> xaxes_: ...po co?
<Voldenet> Tak w ogóle to chińskie bajki nie nadają się na tapetę
<xaxes_> miało być chińskich stron
<Voldenet> a...
<widmo> Żeby mieć więcej wirósów
<Voldenet> no cóż, najlepiej tapety się ściąga z 4chana
<xaxes_> Voldenet: ale to nielegalne
<Voldenet> można wybrać temat i po sekundzie ma się 100 do wyboru
<widmo> true
<xaxes_> z tego co pamiętam nie wolno mieć pedo tapet
<Voldenet> wsadzili kogoś za nielegalne tapety?
<Voldenet> a...
<Voldenet> no cóż, najładniejsze tapety to taki stonowany ambient
<Voldenet> chociaż solid #000
<xaxes_> ja mam fibbonaciego :3
<Voldenet> też wygląda imponująco
<m477> fajnie ....
<m477> NOT
<Voldenet> a ja mam basha na tapecie
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/u8FwW.png
<xaxes_> ładna, czarna, cienka spiralka z prostokątami na białym tle
<Voldenet> :D
<m477> >_>
<xaxes_> Voldenet: co to?
<xaxes_> albo nie wnikam
<Voldenet> bash
<m477> system
<Voldenet> jak bitowo pojedziesz
<m477> MATRIX
<xaxes_> ta, chyba catem
<Voldenet> to tak wygląda
<m477> dogiem
<Voldenet> zera to czarne, jedynki to białe
<Voldenet> czy tam na odwrót
<xaxes_> Voldenet: jak się nazywa appka to tego?
<Voldenet> ./imagect.pl
<xaxes_> *do
<Voldenet> jeden z projektów typu "i tak oglądam chińską bajkę" :D
<xaxes_> uju, nie dałeś tego na githuba
<Voldenet> ja swoich programów nie daję open source
<Voldenet> bo niby dlaczego?
<xaxes_> bo ołpen sors!
<Voldenet> Nie jestem komunistą, może ktoś taką aplikację zrobi i będzie chciał zarobić
<m477> moze nie
<xaxes_> prędzej weźmie twój kod i go sprzeda :P
<Voldenet> ale ja go nie opublikuję :D
<m477> na eBazarku
<xaxes_> Voldenet: masz zepsuty umysł
<xaxes_> ogarniasz perla
<m477> ;D
<Voldenet> xaxes_: stary, ogarniam też haskella i brainfucka
<m477> brainfucka, napewno...
<m477> #?!?#?!
<Voldenet> i ogarnianie brainfucka polega tu na umiejętności tworzenia pętli
<Voldenet> nie, brainfuck działa jak jednotaśmowa maszyna tego frajera co miałem na studiach i nie pamiętam nazwy...
<Voldenet> turinga
<widmo> m477: z niemozliwych jest praktycznie tylko malbolge
<widmo> Jak smiesz nazywac alana frajerem
<widmo> (to ze byl pedalem to inna sprawa)
<Voldenet> widmo: wszyscy informatycy to frajerzy
<Voldenet> ;_;
<widmo> A, chyba ze tak
<widmo> p.s. on byl matematykiem
<widmo> ;D
<bungabunga> o co za wyznania :D
<xaxes_> Voldenet: lepiej zrób sobie testy, bo się jeszcze okaże, że chińskie porno bajki w połączeniu z perlem podnoszą IQ
<widmo> podnosza o wartosc ujemna
<Voldenet> xaxes_: na pewno
<bungabunga> coś na pewno podnoszą hmmm
<widmo> przynajmniej hinskie bayki
<widmo> ;D
<Voldenet> wyczuwam wzrost iq
<Voldenet> z 60
<Voldenet> do 61
<Voldenet> ale może to od kawy
 * Voldenet wonders
<Voldenet> albo od 5 godzin snu, które mi zostały
<widmo> to ten słynny margines błędu
<xaxes_> IQ *= -1 :D
<Voldenet> widmo: statystyczna niepewność pomiarowa
<Voldenet> tzn. robimy kilka pomiarów i wychodzą różne
<Voldenet> dobranoc
<Voldenet> koniec bajki, ircowania i perlowania
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-28
<Wizard> ftpd: Ping.
<Lolly|Server> elo
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<Wizard> O, jakieś nowe twarze.
<Wizard> Mimo to - cisza.
<Wizard> Pracę znaleźliście, czy jak?
<gjm> Taa...
<ChaosEngine> niektórzy pracują, inni się obijają
<t0m3k> mam problem, nie mam żadnego servera www chyba zainstalowanego (ani apache2, ani lighttpd) a mimo to jak wpiszę localhost w firefox to wyświetla mi plik index.html z /var/www
<t0m3k> ale nie działa apache2 ani php po zainstalowaniu tychże
<ChaosEngine> t0m3k: co ci zwraca $ netstat -tapn | grep :80
<t0m3k> http://wklej.org/id/940172/
<gjm> z sudo
<t0m3k> http://wklej.org/id/940173/
<gjm> hum
<t0m3k> wczoraj na czysto instalowałem Xubuntu, wcześniej miałem Ubuntu i wszystko śmigało dobrze, apache2 startował bez problemów automatycznie
<gjm> Co to tntnet?
<gjm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tntnet
<gjm> To instalowałeś?
<t0m3k> ja nie, ale po usunięciu pomogło
<t0m3k> kocham Was :*
<ChaosEngine> a my cie nie
<gjm> "Ciebie"
<ChaosEngine> no co, forma skrócona
<gjm> Niepoprawna.
<t0m3k> instalowałem eclipse{,-ctd}, build-essential, geany{,-plugins}, nie wiem skąd to dziadostwo się wzięło :(
<BlessJah_> lc
<buharin> hej, kiedys tam na ubuntu sformatowalem pendrive i chyba zrobilem to jako root bo mam teraz zabezpieczenie przed zapisem
<buharin> i za chiny nie moge sformatowac dysku
<buharin> a dobra poradzilem
<sysek> hej hej hej
<bastetmilo> cześć!
<sysek> czeeesc bastetmilo :)
<bastetmilo> :D
<sysek> nie dziala mi blood money pod linuksem :(
<sysek> o teraz zadzialalo
<ftpd> Wizard, Pong.
<lukasz__> Cześć jaki jest skrot w ubuntu do przejscia na pulpit
<lukasz__> ?
<gjm> Mod4 + D nie działa?
<lukasz__> mod4 ?
<lukasz__> przycisk windows?
<gjm> Tak.
<lukasz__> no wlasnie nie
<lukasz__> ale jestem teraz w ubuntu 2d
<lukasz__> i nie mam tez pulpiutu pod alt+tab
<gjm> Spróbuj Ctrl + Mod4 + D
<lukasz__> a drugie pytanie czy w gnome classic jest szukajka taka jak w ubuntu pod przyciskiem windows
<gjm> Albo Ctrl + Alt + D
<lukasz__> oki dziala
<gjm> Zależy od wersji.
<lukasz__> bo mam troche slabego kompa na to unity, ale kurcze bez szukajki nie potrafie pracowac
<lukasz__> a jak to sprawdzic?
<gjm> Wstyd się przyznać ale nie wiem, nie używam Ubuntu.
<gjm> A to o wersji dotyczyło skrótu.
<uh4> lukasz__: CTRL +ATLT + F1...F9?
<lukasz__> a moge sobie jakies takie gnome classic z szukajka pod przyciskiem "win" szybko zainstalowac
<lukasz__> ?
<gjm> uh4: CO?
<gjm> Co Ty mu radzisz?
<uh4> gjm: no Xy może wyłączył
<gjm> Gdzie ja muszę przebywać.
<lukasz__> cos mi wylaczylo
<lukasz__> ale juz wrocilem ;p
<uh4> gjm: o co ci chodzi
<gjm> Po co mu każesz przechodzić do TTY?
<uh4> może tam był skoro pisze że nie ma pulpitu
<gjm> Czy pulpit to całe środowisko graficzne?
<uh4> tak to zrozumiałem z tego co napisał
<gjm> Jak odpalisz pełnookienkową aplikację to przechodzisz do konsoli bo nie masz pulpitu?
<uh4> 17:36 < lukasz__> Cześć jaki jest skrot w ubuntu do przejscia na pulpit
<lukasz__> a spoko
<uh4> zrozumiałęm to tak że miał odpalone TTY
<uh4> więc co się przypierdalasz
<gjm> 17:38 < lukasz__> ale jestem teraz w ubuntu 2d
<gjm> 17:38 < lukasz__> i nie mam tez pulpiutu pod alt+tab
<gjm> To po pierwsze.
<uh4> warto było spróbować a nic by mu się nie stało
<uh4> gjm: to zaóważyłęm później
<lukasz__> uh4: ctrl+win+d zadziaklalo
<gjm> "zaóważyłęm", nie wierzę.
<uh4> mój błąd
<uh4> :P
<uh4> tu mi wstyd
<lukasz__> a sluchajcie
<lukasz__> mam takie pytanko
<lukasz__> instalowalem system
<lukasz__> a mimo tego
<lukasz__> ciagle pyta mnie o haslo do roota
<lukasz__> i mam plik ktory musze edytowac to nie moge bo tylko do odczytu i nie mam jak zmienic
<lukasz__> na "odczyt/zapis"
<gjm> Użyj sudo.
<lukasz__> ogolnie chcialbym byc po logowaniu odrazu rootem\
<gjm> Zły pomysł.
<lukasz__> oki
<lukasz__> a w sudo komenda byla edit?
<lukasz__> do edycji pliku ?
<gjm> Nie 'sudo' przed poleceniem nadaje Ci uprawnienia root na czas wykonywania polecenia.
<gjm> Wklep: "sudo gedit tutajnazwalpliku"
<gjm> I swoje hasło użytkownika (nie będzie go widać przy wpisywaniu)
<lukasz__> oki
<lukasz__> poszlo
<lukasz__> dziekuj
<lukasz__> *dziekuje :)
<lukasz__> To jak moge jeszcze jedno pytanko
<lukasz__> Mam celerona 2Ghz
<lukasz__> i 2gb ramu
<lukasz__> chcialbym przyspieszyc ubuntu
<lukasz__> gnomeclassic odpada ze wzgledu na brak szukajki
<lukasz__> wylaczylem programy startowe zbedne
<lukasz__> i daleb ubuntu 2d
<lukasz__> *dalem
<lukasz__> zastanawiam sie co jeszcze moge zrobic by pozwolic Ubunciakowi szybciej sie ruszac
<uh4> lukasz__: a musi być gnome?
<lukasz__> nie musi
<lukasz__> byle byla szukajka
<uh4> lukasz__: poszukaj opisu xfce4 i zobacz czy jest tam ta opcja.
<uh4> lukasz__: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Tuning_XFCE4
<lukasz__> przelacze sie
<phrozen-pl> bry
<phrozen-pl> mam pytanko odnośnie apache + mod_fcgid dla pythona ... wszystko mam podobniedo centos'a skonfigurowane ale wciąż dostaję błąd premature end of scripts ... mam zainstalowany flup and etc. Wiecie co może być nie tak? W centosie wystarczylo setenforce 0 zrobić boselinux blokował.
<Dreadlish> co?
<phrozen-pl> Dreadlish: ??
<Dreadlish> , - tu masz przecinek
<phrozen-pl> co może powodować w konfiguracji apache i mod_fcgid problemy z premature end of scripts .. albo czy można zobaczyć jakieś dokładniejsze logi? Mam plik django.fcgi który normalnie jak uruchamiam to działa jednak coś nie gra z apache + mod_fcgid
<Wizard> Cześć!
<Wizard> W czym problem?
<Wizard> Ah! To przecież proste.
<phrozen-pl> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> Patrzyłeś jaka końcówka nazwy pliku jest skojarzona w httpd ze skryptami fcgi?
<Wizard> Prawdopodobnym jest, że może być to coś innego, niż .fcgi.
<phrozen-pl> Wizard: .fcgi
<phrozen-pl> i on odpala mi ten plik
<Wizard> Poza tym, dawaj logi, bo na razie to wróżenie z fusów :)
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> A właściwy interpreter jest dla tych skryptów ustawiony?
<phrozen-pl> i wywala błąd no juz Ci dam ale jedyne logi jakie widze w apache to:
<phrozen-pl> Wizard: task
<phrozen-pl> tak
<Wizard> Nie wlepiaj tu ;)
<phrozen-pl> wiem ale jedna linijka: [Mon Jan 28 18:22:41 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Premature end of script headers: django.fcgi
<phrozen-pl> to chyba nie ból
<Wizard> Nie, jedna to nie ból.
<phrozen-pl> Wizard: dodatkowo na centos'ie mi to działa
<phrozen-pl> tylko jako że lokalnie używam ubuntu jako desktop
<phrozen-pl> to chce mieć środowisko
<phrozen-pl> i nie idzie ...
<phrozen-pl> tylko uruchomienie django.fcgi nie wali błędów czyli plik rownież jest poprawny
<phrozen-pl> być może coś z uprawnieniami
<phrozen-pl> ale dałem 2777 i chown www-data
<Wizard> Ale to by komunikat był bardziej sensowny chyba, nie?
<phrozen-pl> więc nie powinno być problemów
<phrozen-pl> ajednak są
<phrozen-pl> tak, masz rację
<Wizard> Hm.
<sysek> Wizard, :*
<Wizard> sysek: :*
<Wizard> sysek: Masz jakiś pomysł? Z apache to ja od paru lat tylko tomcata używam ;D
<sysek> a ja tego nawet w zyciu na oczy nie widzialem
<phrozen-pl> echo 0 >/selinux/enforce
<phrozen-pl> nie pomaga również :>
<sysek> ja tylko gram pod linuksem
<phrozen-pl> w co grasz?:D
<Wizard> sysek: LOL
<Wizard> No są dwie gry na Linuksa.
<sysek> :D
<Wizard> phrozen-pl: Racz waść sprawdzić to: http://encodable.com/suexec_problems/
<sysek> phrozen-pl, w blood money. ale czekam, az valve zrobi dod 1.3 pod steam
<sysek> TO BEDZIE NAJS
<Wizard> :)
<Guest39825> Mam w jednym pliku zrzut całej bazy mysql (znajduje się w niej jakieś 50 baz). Podczas przerzucania backupu na dedyka wystąpił błąd → baza danych o tej samej nazwie już istnieje.
<Guest39825> Jak zrzucić dumpa ignorując jakieś bazy z tego pliku?
<phrozen-pl> blood money pod linuchem?
<sysek> phrozen-pl, przez wine ;)
<phrozen-pl> ahh jasne :D
<sysek> pogral bym w jakas strategie
<phrozen-pl> ja napierd*** za młodych czasów w Gunz :D
<Wizard> Szybka zmiana tematu? :)
<phrozen-pl> Wizard: nein
<phrozen-pl> dalej walczymy z pierdzielonym apache ;)
<phrozen-pl> nomam /selinux/enforce na 0 ustawione
<phrozen-pl> i nic nie pomaga
<Wizard> Ale w Ubu SeLinux nie jest włączony..
<Wizard> :(
<phrozen-pl> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11894780/how-do-i-use-fcgi-with-python-and-django-on-fedora-17 to tak w sumie mozna powiedziec ze podobny problem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8cndm2y> (at stackoverflow.com)
<phrozen-pl> prócz tego ze nie instalowalem wszystkiego jak leci jak koles od stackoverflow ;D
<Dreadlish> popatrz, czy fastcgi Ci wstaje...
<lukasz__> Czesc
<lukasz__> Mam straszny problem :(
<Dreadlish> cześć.
<lukasz__> po instalacji sterownikow do nividii
<Dreadlish> pisz jaki problem, taka rada na przyszłość.
<lukasz__> na jednym monitorze mam 640x480
<lukasz__> i co juz robilem:
<Dreadlish> xrandrem się pobaw.
<lukasz__> probowalem zainstalowac nowsze sterowniki
<Dreadlish> czy tam dziwnym gui od rozdzielczości
<lukasz__> probiowalem odinstalowac wszystko
<lukasz__> nic nie dalo
<lukasz__> a bylo dobrze
<lukasz__> na poczatku do poki nie zaktualizowalem
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> Wizard: jak w ubuntu się dodaje nomodeset do kernela?
<Dreadlish> albo nawet nie trzeba
<Wizard> Pojęcia nie mam.
<Dreadlish> lukasz__: z roota dodaj do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Dreadlish> lukasz__: blacklist nouveau
<Wizard> Opcje kernela są w /etc/default/grub
<lukasz__> sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<Dreadlish> lukasz__: co Ty mi chcesz.
<lukasz__> sorka irc nie uzywalem wieki nie wiem jak skierowac wypowiedz do konkretnej osoby
<Dreadlish> lukasz__: sudo gedit /etc/modprboe.d/blacklist
<Dreadlish> modprobe*]
<Dreadlish> kurde, klawiaturo, dlaczego mi to robisz?
<phrozen-pl> Można jakoś logi apache zrobić bardziej szczegółowe?
<phrozen-pl> bo może on opdala mi nie to co powinien i stąd ten błąd ... chgw
<lukasz__> <Dreadlish>: Arandr nie pomaga
<lukasz__> a czarna lista jest pusta
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> a co masz w /etc/modprobe.d?
<lukasz__> alsa-base.conf		    blacklist-rare-network.conf
<lukasz__> blacklist-ath_pci.conf	    blacklist-watchdog.conf
<lukasz__> blacklist.conf		    dkms.conf
<lukasz__> blacklist-firewire.conf     nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<lukasz__> blacklist-framebuffer.conf  oss-compat.conf
<lukasz__> blacklist-modem.conf	    vmwgfx-fbdev.conf
<lukasz__> blacklist-oss.conf
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> to co masz w /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf?
<Dreadlish> ale wklej to na wklej.to
<Dreadlish> albo na pastebina
<Dreadlish> albo cokolwiek.
<Dreadlish> tylko nie tu.
<lukasz__> oki
<lukasz__> sorka
<lukasz__> http://pastebin.com/wqkMbXuN
<Dreadlish> a pokazuje Ci cokolwiek
<Dreadlish> lsmod | grep nvidia
<Dreadlish> ?
<lukasz__> zero reakcji
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> to daj na pastebina, czy gdziekolwiek /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lukasz__> wlasnie instaluje xorga
<Dreadlish> wywaliłeś xorga =.=?
<lukasz__> nieeee
<lukasz__> wywalilem nvidie
<lukasz__> to co instalowalem  te sterowniki po ktorych pojawil sie problem
<lukasz__> reboot z.w
<ImEagle> czesc. staram sie zainstalowac ubuntu na samsung 530u(3c). system instaluje sie normalnie, jednak przy uruchamianiu jest caly czas czarny ekran - brak komunikatow o bledach
<ImEagle> w biosie w opcjach bootowania pojawila sie nowa opcja "ubuntu" obok HDD i jest domyslnie ustawiona
<ImEagle> przy zmianie na bootowanie z HDD momentalnie komputer sie wylacza
<Dreadlish> efi :/
<tajwanuser> cze
<jetter> cześć wszystkim :)
<jetter> Potrzebuję drobnej pomocy z linuksem, znajdzie się guru z wolną sekundą?
<jetter> ktokowiek żyje tu?
<ChaosEngine> martwy kanał, same zombie
<BlessJah_> wprost przeciwnie - mają życie
<ChaosEngine> !nolife?
<BlessJah_> ehem
<uh4> http://skroc.pl/b473 dobre to?
<uh4> http://allegro.pl/lg-50pa4500-nowa-nizsza-cena-wysylka-i2952769688.html
<ChaosEngine> plazma? ssie!
<Stirlitz> 50'' i 1024x768
<Stirlitz> :>
<ChaosEngine> pixele jak woły
<uh4> ale byłem dzisiaj w MM i widziałem ten tv - obraz ani nie migał a z 2m nie widać pikseli i tak myślę sobie
<uh4> to teraz LED czy LCD się kupuje? w sumie to różnica podświetlenia tylko
<ChaosEngine> led niby > lcd ale ja nie widzę różnicy
<uh4> http://allegro.pl/samsung-ps51e530-plazma-full-hd-gwarancja-pl-i2971519575.html - a ten?
<Stirlitz> lcd ładniej "oddaje" czerń ale ja tam ....
<ChaosEngine> za 500 PLN może bym wziął
<Stirlitz> kup 42 led ~1600 kupiłemojcu 2 tygodnie temu i FHD 3xhdmi
<uh4> a do 3k kupie jakiś TV powyżej 50 cali - do filmów i xboxa
<ChaosEngine> a nie, ten ostatnio ma większy resolution
<uh4> no i fullhd
<ChaosEngine> do Xboxa nie kupuj plazmy
<ChaosEngine> cczas reakcji obsysa
<ChaosEngine> *czas
<ChaosEngine> z zasady działania
<uh4> a do 3k kupie jakiś 50"
<Stirlitz> http://allegro.pl/samsung-ue40es5500-smart-tv-100hz-full-hd-gw-2l-i2982640765.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/a6lxdg9> (at allegro.pl)
<Stirlitz> tyle że w markecie za 1580
<uh4> 40 cali to za malo - mam 36
<ChaosEngine> no rodzice mają podobnego samsunga, bardzo fajny mebel
<uh4> kurcze myślałem że ktś powie kupuj - zajebbisty tv itp
<Stirlitz> uh4, ale z tych modeli, wieksze też są, ale od 46 ceny hmmm rosną
<uh4> wiem właśnie
<ChaosEngine> kupuj, zajebisty TV ;-)
<ChaosEngine> smart TV są bardzo fajne
<uh4> ChaosEngine: ale 50" zaczynają się od 4,5k
<ChaosEngine> no cóż
<Stirlitz> http://allegro.pl/samsung-ue46eh5000-usb-mpeg4-tv-led-gwarancja-2l-i2977836277.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/b288dq7> (at allegro.pl)
<ChaosEngine> ja wolę trochę więcej funkcji niż te więcej cali
<Stirlitz> moim zdaniem cos takiego a za 2 lata bedzie 60 cali w tej cenie i sumujac bedziesz miał 2
<uh4> to nie dla mnie w sumie, dla żony :) - ja tam tv nie oglądam. ona na xboxie i jakieś filmy jej podłączam.
<uh4> zamiast kwiatka do mieszkania kupie tv sobie pomyślałem
<babaj> okay I did it
<babaj> how to know that manjaro is using ati.config
<Stirlitz> Coś ci się popierdoliło.
<babaj> fakt :D
<avalan> user friendly arch
<avalan> lol
<avalan> przecież arch jest user friendly
<Stirlitz> buhehh
<avalan> chyba że user friendly znaczy to samo co windows-idiot resistant
<Stirlitz> Tylko czekać az google "wyprodukuje" androida na desktopy, wszystkie linuksy pójdą w pizdu :)
<qermit> o/
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie martw się, android nie nadaje sie na desktopy
<qermit> (np nie ma gimpa)
<qermit> avalan: arch srarch
<Stirlitz> Nadaje się, bo nie ma gimpa... ma instagrama czy jak mu tam
<uh4> ale instagram to chyba tylko do oglądania zdjęć
<avalan> qermit: grunt to mocny argument :D
<uh4> qermit: w sumie jak na androidzie będzie można instalować ssh www poczte itp serwerowe sprawy to czemu nie
<uh4> a na dasktop to moim skromnym zdaniem windows chyba jeszcze ma sporą przewagę nad Linuxem
<Stirlitz> uh4, właśnie nie serwerowe, ale jako desktop będzie ok.
<qermit> ta przewaga maleje, chociaż od kiedy wprowadzili windows market to kto wie, kto wie
<Stirlitz> I pewnie jest juz bliżej niz nam sie wydaje
<uh4> Stirlitz: za dużo dystrybucji Linuxa
<uh4> zwykły człwoeik się w tym nie połapie
<qermit> uh4:  są tylko 4 znaczące
<qermit> ubuntu/debian rhel suse i fedora
<uh4> qermit: ale jak sobie wejdziesz w jakilinux to masz 500 a to jedna z główniejszych stron
<Stirlitz> qermit, archa pominąłeś :)
<uh4> ta i gentoo
<uh4> albo freebsd na desktop :)
<qermit> uh4: fbsd to noe linuks
<uh4> chociaż PCBSD podobno niezłe jest pod tym ezględem
<qermit> Stirlitz: specjalnie, bo nikt normalny go nie używa
<uh4> unix ale ...
<qermit> uh4: distrowatch chciałeś powiedzieć
<Stirlitz> ojej najlepszy unix na desktopie to...?
<avalan> LOONIX
<qermit> Mageia to stara fedorad?
<uh4> OpenBSD :D
<qermit> WTF is Ma Geja
<Stirlitz> Musze was zmartwić, OSX.
<uh4> taaa
<uh4> ale nie ma dwóch przycisków w myszce więc odpada
<qermit> Stirlitz: na osx masz oprogramowanie do projektowania pcb i pisania kodów opisu sprzętu?
<Stirlitz> qermit, na bsd masz?
<avalan> masz ;f
<avalan> przynajmniej eagle na fbsd działa
<Stirlitz> a tak naprawde to nie wiem :)
<uh4> qermit: a redhat i fedora to nie to samo?
<qermit> uh4: fedora nie ma wsparcia takiego jak rhel
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie wiem, wiem że na Solarisa jest
<avalan> solaris jest jeszcze bardziej martwy niż bsd ;f
<Stirlitz> Przecież solaris nie żyje, coś się zmieniło?
<irek> avalan: nie powiedzialbym tego o BSD
<irek> w Russian co 2 komp ma BSD
<uh4> cp1250 - kur... kto w tym jeszcze napisy do filmów robi?! i co to za format m4v... dawno nie ściągałem filmów z sieci.
<qermit> mam pakiet Expedition i tam jest Widnows, RHEL i Solaris
<qermit> Stirlitz: całkiem nowy chyba z pół roku ma
<Stirlitz> Open?
<avalan> irek: spoko, sam mam fbsd, a inne argumenty do qermita by nie dotarły
<qermit> irek: pewnie dlatego że logo jest czerwone
<irek> ^^
<irek> Rosjanie sobie chwala fbsd
<Stirlitz> Czy nie było mowy o desktopie?
<irek> tam chyba wiecej ludzi uzywa bsd niz linux
<qermit> avalan: myślałem że rozmawiamy w kontekscie desktop/workstacja i dostępność oprogramowania o wysokiej jakości
<avalan> to na linuksa jest jakieś oprogramowanie wysokiej jakości?
<uh4> avalan: gimp
<qermit> avalan: wspomniany pakiet Expedition
<uh4> :D
<avalan> a coś ponad?
<uh4> eclipse
<Stirlitz> eclipse duzo lepiej działa pod windows
<qermit> avalan: no Matlab jest
<Stirlitz> przykro mi ;)
<irek> Stirlitz: kwestia ustawienia eclipsa
<irek> ja tam roznicy nie wdzialem
<avalan> qermit: na windowsa też jest ;f
<irek> zreszta vim jest najlepszy :D
<qermit> jest trochę komercyjnego softu na linuksa
<irek> otwiera wszystko :D
<qermit> który pozwala pozbyć się windowsa
<avalan> zgadnij, co wybierze firma
<irek> prawie wszystko :D
<uh4> irek: vim to dla lamerów - używa się tylko VI!
<irek> nom Vi tez :D
<qermit> uh4: używa się emacsa z pedałami
<irek> emacesa :x
<uh4> hehe
<avalan> acme
<avalan> im too fancy for ya, lads
<irek> teraz to chyba tylko gentoo jedynie co stablinie dziala
<irek> jesli chodzi o linux
<uh4> vi kiedyś był kawał żeby na informatyce uruchomić edyto vi i kazać go zamknąć
<irek> hahaa
<qermit> ciekawa teza
<qermit> uh4: to był kawał o pseudolosowym generatorze
<Stirlitz> irek, daj spokój widziałem jak to wygląda w dosyć dużej firmie serwery z tomcatami na linuksach, programiści na windowsach
<uh4> qermit: no cośtam z tym vi było
<irek> Stirlitz: to zaleazy co korpo wymaga
<qermit> była też insrtukcja dla dresów jak wyjść z vima
<irek> ja widzialem ogloszenie na C++
<irek> gdzie wymagaja znajomosc windowsa :D
<irek> o linux ani slowa :x
<uh4> Ale nie ma co. Mi się lepiej na windowsie PhP pisze.
<irek> omg kiedy ja pialem cos w php :x
<Stirlitz> irek, to był tylko ich wybór
<qermit> uh4: w php to tylko w eclipse
<irek> uh4: teraz rails albo django ;p
<irek> Stirlitz: to napewno byli programisci
<uh4> ROR to zginie za 5 lat
<irek> moze junior ?
<irek> uh4: wiem ...
<qermit> w korpo nadal trzaska się w siszarpie albo w javie
<irek> troche siedze w temacie
<irek> ale co zrobic
<irek> uh4: mimo to ror dobrze $
<uh4> irek: to na windowsie nie chodzi, na linuxie za dużo pierdzielenia. A na MACa mnie nei stać
<uh4> irek: bardzo dobrze - od 6k podobno
<irek> ze co ?
<irek> na linux
<uh4> irek: ale python też
<irek> cala firma pracuje w ror na linux
<qermit> biedna firma, nie stać ich na windowsa :)
<uh4> :)
<irek> uh4: rubymine i jedziesz :D
<uh4> qermit: bo ror na win nie za dobrze chodzi
<qermit> to jest kwestia kultury która została wykształcona w konkretnej firmie
<avalan> irek: a ilu macie adminów do utrzymania tego? :>
<irek> omg ror na windows
<uh4> qermit: raczej oszczędności
<uh4> irek: jest opcja ror na win
<irek> jest jest
<irek> ale jak pojdziesz
<irek> za praca to nikt CIe nie przyjmie :D
<qermit> uh4: firma to taki byt trochę podobny do wszechświata
<irek> jak im powiesz ze pracujesz na win
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-29
<irek> zreszta ja kiedys swoje poczatki stawialem ror wlasnie na win xp
<irek> caly weekend to instalowalem
<irek> wersja 1.2
<irek> chyba
<uh4> ja też i zainsalowałem ubuntu :D
<irek> 2009 rok
<irek> uh4: podobnie
<uh4> bo mi nie chodziło
<qermit> irek: a co za różnica na czym się siedzi, przecież w porządnych firmach wszystko musi być robione na zdalnych maszynach
<irek> mi chodzilo ale pozniej mialem mega problemy i stracilem cierpilowsc
<irek> nom tak ale wiesz po co sie meczyc
<irek> w ror a to gem a to cos trzeba instalowac
<irek> albo zmienaic wersje ror
<irek> w linux jedna komentda
<irek> a tak w cmd sobie nie wyobrazam :x
<qermit> irek: powershell
<uh4> taaaa
<irek> tak
<irek> ale nie kazdy o tym wie
<irek> tz. wtedy jeszcze
<irek> teraz to ok
<uh4> rm -rf /bin/bash :P
<irek> :D
<Stirlitz> uh4, wyluzuj
<irek> nom ale teraz najlepiej chyba ror sie uczyc
<irek> django tak nie stoi
<qermit> uh4: rm -rf /bin/bash && exec /bin/zsh
<irek> jesli chodzi o $
<avalan> irek: w Polsce?
<uh4> irek: ja myślę że ASP c# i python
<irek> avalan: w PL
<irek> widzialem ror za 12k
<irek> ASP MVC 4.0
<irek> tez ladnie stoi
<irek> ale mvc ukradli od ralis
<avalan> w Polsce wszystkie języki skryptowe inne niz PHP leżą w rowie w wodzie po pas
<irek> *rails
<qermit> ja wam powiem że najwięcej hajsu zarabie się w VHDL/verilog
<irek> wszystko to samo :D
<irek> prawie :D
<avalan> ale to się zmienia (w końcu)
<uh4> avalan: javascript
<irek> avalan: o.O
<uh4> dobrze się trzyma
<irek> avalan: zobacz forum rails i oferty
<qermit> a już napewno jak się jest na kontrakcie
<avalan> uh4: JS/HTML i PHP są ze sobą powiązane
<irek> malo kiedy firma mozne znalesc programiste
<irek> 6 miesiecy czasem rekrutuja
<avalan> irek: popatrz teraz a 5 lat temu chociażby
<uh4> avalan: android i samsung to tylko java - po co php
<irek> 5 lat temu to jedna firma w PL uzywala ror
<avalan> uh4: java/c++
<uh4> no
<irek> Anime z tego co pamietam
<irek> byla pierwsza
<uh4> 5 lat temu to nie wiedziałem co to gemy
<irek> a jesli chodzi o java zaduzy rynek
<irek> i zaduzo ludzi idzie w java
<irek> lepiej objecitve C
<irek> nom ale tu trzeba leoparda
<uh4> podobno ror najlepiej pod makiem chodzi
<irek> uh4: jak masz rubymine
<irek> to nie ma roznicy
<Stirlitz> qermit, współpracuje z taka firmą teraz co witraki opierdziela, tylko że od poczatku do końca, jadą na wiatrak, poczytaja opierdzielaja całakomunikację wracają do firmy i klient ma wiatrak w przegledarce
<irek> swego czasu chcialem ror podczepic pod slackware
<irek> ale nie wytrwalem :D
<Stirlitz> a jak patrzysz ile taki 2MW wiatraczek produkuje prądu na dobę...
<irek> a przy okazji zapytam orientuje sie ktos z was jak security teraz stoi
<uh4> hmm?
<qermit> irek: w jakim sensie?
<irek> qermit: chodzi mi o widelki placowe ...
<uh4> ale "secutity" w sensie?
<irek> a jesli chodzi o security to np. cisco security itd security network
<qermit> irek: 10z za godzinę stania w budzie na osiedlu
<irek> xD
<uh4> 1700zł/mc mi chcieli dać 3 lata temu
<irek> hahaha
<irek> uh4: chyba zartujesz
<uh4> poszedłem w budowlankę
<irek> PL jak zwykle zacofana
<irek> przydalo by sie troche owned
<irek> masakra
<uh4> irek: człowieku, tutaj jest każdy inforamtykiem.
<irek> uh4: nom tak ale nie wszyscy sieciowy kazdy ma jakas swoja specke
<uh4> ja na studiach za 40zł ze znajomymi robiliśmy cmsy
<qermit> uh4: oj nie każdy, ostatnio do mnie znajomy dzwoni żeby ustawić mu HSDPA w sieci lokalnej. Chodziło mu o DHCP oczywiście
<uh4> fakt że jeden był ale grafikę sie zmieniało
<irek> uh4 ostatnio widzialem oferte ING to dawali
<irek> kolo 30k
<irek> ale same certyfikaty
<irek> :/
<irek> allegro jedynie fajnie rekrutuje
<uh4> irek: ale to się cieżko dostać bez doświadczenia
<irek> uh4 doswiadczeni swoja droga
<uh4> poza tym patrząc na wymagania to trzeba znać się na wszystkim perfekt a to tak od razu się nie da.
<irek> plecy tez potrzebne
<irek> znajomy w PKO pracuje to masakra ...
<irek> same cissp mega dorgi
<irek> choc egzamin 500 euro
<irek> szkoleni 6k o.O
<irek> 12 godzin
<irek> taka dniowke miec
<uh4> ja szukałem pracy chwilę - znalazłem w orco tower ale troche mało płacili a roboty dużo. teraz pracuje w branży budowlanej i bezstresowo prawie.
<uh4> jak czytam ofery o pracę to nie rozumiem już połowy skrutów
<uh4> skrótów
<irek> o w orco tower
<irek> znajomy pracuje
<irek> w tej serwerowni
<irek> uh4: powiem CI te certyfikaty to dla hr
<uh4> ta na 3cim piętrze czy 4rtym zależy jak liczyć
<irek> hymn
<irek> on na 21
<irek> nie pamietam nazwy
<uh4> a to może inna firma
<irek> ale jako admin w w-wa 2k
<uh4> bo tam kilka było
<irek> ja na helpdesku
<irek> dostalem 3,2k
<qermit> to zależy ile powiesz
<qermit> za tą samą robotę można dostawać i 2k i 4k
<uh4> właśnie o helpdesku też myślałem wtedy poważnie ale kurde to mnie chcieli na początku na telefon i żebym zgłoszenia rozsyłał
<irek> uh4: ja akurat pracowalem w firmie w ktorej byl nowy sprzet
<irek> to kodzilem wtedy w ror
<irek> dla samej przyjemnosci
<irek> czasem cos sie psulo
<uh4> qermit: no włąśnie nie do końca. teraz pracodawca chce płacić jak najmniej a wymagać nieadekwatne do kwoty rzeczy
<irek> fajan sprawa ale praca nudna i nie rozwija :x
<irek> w dodatku same windows :x i 40 dziewczyn ktore czasem maja mega problem wlaczyc pc
<uh4> mój znajomy został w programowaniu i teraz w GG pracuje
<uh4> ale to nie dla mnie raczej.
<qermit> irek: ale za to jest na co popatrzeć
<irek> gg to kwestia czasu i zniknie
<uh4> mi na 4rtym roku się znudziło
<qermit> irek: i nie tylko
<irek> qermit: wiesz tez tak sadzilem ale ... same wredne
<qermit> uh4: niech zgadne pracuje jako jednoosobowa firma
<qermit> irek: bo pewnie żadnej nie dałeś w ryj mentalnie
<uh4> qermit: nie oni są od projektu gadugadu.pl
<uh4> tworzą gadowego fajzbuka
<uh4> już 2 lata
<uh4> jakiś afrykaniec kupił gg
<irek> o.O
<irek> kiedy gg kupil
<irek> przeciz kto teraz gg uzywa
<qermit> dawno temu
<uh4> no tak 2 lata temu jak on się zatrudniał
<irek> wszystko ucieklo na gtalk albo facebook
<qermit> ze 2 lata albo 3
<irek> tak a glowny dochod gg
<irek> to reklamy chyba
<uh4> ja mam gg, i moi znajomi.
<irek> z tego co sie kiedys interesowalem
<qermit> znajomy mi opowiadał odnośnie voipa w gg, śmiać mi się chciało
<uh4> co prawda ekg i wtw urzywam :)
<avalan> używam
<uh4> sorki
<irek> voipa :D
<irek> uh4: z :P
<qermit> tzn jak go wdrożyli
<uh4> wiem wiem, nie pierwszy raz dzisiaj błąd popełniam
<uh4> ale to działało kiedyś. nie wiem jak teraz.
<irek> uh4: powiem CI ze ja sam czesem wale takie bledy jak gdzies patrze jak ludzie pisza a pozniej robie to samo :x
<uh4> ale ogólnie z tego co mi mówi to jaja tam są
<uh4> graficy swoje programiści swoje  a koderzy swoke
<uh4> swoje*
<uh4> tam się nikt zgrać nie może
<qermit> a rzeczywistość swoje
<irek> hymn a gg to chyba w zeszlym roku ze 2 razy zdjeci baze
<irek> (tak slyszalem)
<qermit> zdjeci?
<irek> *zdjeli
<uh4> zdjeli?
<irek> zreszta ile tam placa
<irek> pewnie grosze
<uh4> 4,5k
<irek> hymn jak na Wroclaw
<uh4> on php java
<irek> to mysle ze ok
<uh4> warszawa
<irek> w-wa ?
<uh4> on w wawie siedzi
<irek> a
<irek> to na w-wa to normalna stawka z tego co sie orientuje
<uh4> i co z tego, żona w Openie pracuje i na kwartał ma niezłą pensje co nie jeden programista :P
<irek> uh4: w bnaku znajomy na kasie pracuje za 4
<irek> a pracuje 2 rok
<irek> po sgh
<uh4> irek: i co źle?
<irek> i porownaj programista a dordca badz kasier
<uh4> jak w biedronce będą dawać 9k za kase to też wyślę cv
<irek> hahaha
<irek> biedronka daje mulitsporta
<irek> myslalem ze padne :D
<uh4> i paczki na święta
<uh4> :)
<irek> nom ladnie stoi z tego co widzialem :D
<uh4> z tego co ja słyszałęm to już się zamykają co niektóre
<irek> uh4: dlatego ja np. siedzie w IT bo siedze ale przyszlosci nie widze
<irek> coraz wiecej ludzi konczy studia z IT
<irek> i coraz wieksza konkurencja bedzie
<qermit> oO konkurencja?
<irek> qermit: nom a nie ...
<qermit> irek: nie martw się, 90% to ludzie którzy nie myślą kreatywnie
<irek> hymn
<irek> z Mimuw to same wyjadacze wychodza
<uh4> qermit: racja.
<irek> tam raczej noob nie przejdzie
<qermit> mimów to mimów
<uh4> jak by mi się nie znudziło to bym został specem od zabezpieczeń
<uh4> :)
<irek> uh4: w PL musisz poczekac
<irek> moze za 5 lat sie troche zmieni
<irek> choc juz troche ogloszen jest ...
<qermit> nic się nie zmieni
<uh4> irek: stąd wszyscy uciekną i tu nic nie będzie
<irek> qermit: zmieni ale nie w PL firmach tylko miedzynarodowych
<irek> uh4: 3/4 moich znajomych juz w UK i Szwajcaria
<irek> nom i Germany
<irek> jak mowia w PL dostaja 5k zł
<irek> to tam 5k Euro
<qermit> irek: dlatego ja nie martwię się o pracę tutaj
<irek> qermit:  a ty w PL pracujesz ?
<irek> no tak
<irek> wszystko co najlepsze pojdzie :D
<qermit> niekoniecznie najlepsze
<irek> nom ale wiekszosc znajacych sie na rzeczy pewnie wyemigruje
<qermit> irek: jak mi się polska znudzi to spróbuję swoich sił w emiratach
<uh4> irek: mój znajomy wyjechał do irlandi gdzie jeszcze w blokach sieci robiliśmy. też na admina, zostawił studia... teraz asfalt wykłąda bo lepiej płacą i 3 dni w tygodniu. Do tego trzeba mieć smykałke. Za małolata można było biegać z kablami. Teraz już się nie chce.
<irek> tam to chyba plynie kasa
<irek> uh4: a ty myslisz jak lcamtuf dostal prace w google
<irek> skonczy LO i do USA
<irek> tam sie dopeiro co rozwina ...
<irek> w sensie security
<jacekowski> rotfl
<irek> uh4: nie wiem czy interesowalem sie rynkie w USA ale tam duzo ofert mozna zlesc z security
<irek> *ineteresowales
<qermit> jacekowski: nie chrap
<uh4> irek: ja już nie iformatyk.
<irek> uh4: zawsze mozna wrocic
<uh4> ja to 3dni temu z konfiguracją postfixa miałęm problem :)
<uh4> ale działa
<irek> :D
<uh4> zappomniałem
<uh4> sobie vps'a kupiłem :P
<irek> uh4: nie jestes wikipedia :D
<irek> uh4: teraz to chyba najlepiej zostac spawaczem :D
<irek> nigdize ich nie ma a w Norwegi szkuja non stop :D
<irek> i widelki tez ciekawe :D
<uh4> irek: eeee ja mam teraz fajne stanowisko, ludzi pod sobą i sporo (firmowej) gotówki do zarządzania
<uh4> a z tego mam profity bonusy i niezłą pensję
<irek> nom nie watpie moze kiedys bedziemy mieli okazje sie spotkac w firmie :D
<uh4> chociaż czekam na ogłoszenie z hh, isover, knauf... tych poważniejszych firm.
<uh4> i już tam się zatrzymam jak najdłużej
<irek> ale to w PL czy jednak UE
<jacekowski> w zyciu nie tylko sie pieniadze licza
<uh4> PL
<uh4> jacekowski: spokojnie i bezpiecznie musi być.
<irek> jacekowski: nie tylko ale zeby w PL przezyc bez $ zapomnij
<irek> jedziesz w-wa
<irek> 73
<irek> a pozniej przychodza Ci mandaty do zaplaty
<irek> masakra
<jacekowski> to nie przekraczaj predkosci
<jacekowski> proste
<jacekowski> te limity po cos sa
<irek> jacekowski: w W-wa na wawelskiej ?
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza w miastach
<irek> jedz
<irek> 50
<qermit> ostatnio stwierdziłem że nie ma co szaleć bo i tak z Bródna do Piaseczna szybciej nie dojadę
<jacekowski> 50 w miescie to dobra predkosc
<irek> nie w W-wa
<qermit> jak bym nie jechał rano to zawsze korek
<jacekowski> irek: a ze niby piesi maja mocniejsze kosci w warszawie?
<uh4> qermit: hehe, ja z marek na powiśle daję rade przed czasem pojechać jak się speszę.
<irek> tam nie ma przejsc :X
<uh4> zaraz żona rodzić będzie to do szpitala 15min w korku :D
<irek> dopiero przy zwirki chyba sa
<irek> ale to juz swiatla
<qermit> a po co na powiśle?
<qermit> przecież bliżej jest bródnowski
<uh4> qermit: bo tu mam mieszkanie, a w markach już kończe drugie i się chce już przeprowadzić. bo to mała klitka
<uh4> aaaa
<irek> uuu
<uh4> a to ja z marek do centrum zdrowia dziecka będę jechał
<irek> daleko od centrum :X
<qermit> centrum zdrowia?
<qermit> a to jakiś krytyczny przypadek?
<uh4> irek: a co tu w centrum. wyjść na piwo za 12 zł. ja po 4rech już się upijam. to w domu więcej wypiję :P
<uh4> qermit: nie tam sobie wybrała
<uh4> ale coś o żelaznej teraz mówi bo do szkoły rodzenia tam chodzimy
<irek> :D
<qermit> ja to moją askę wysłałem 200m dalej, do bródnowskiego
<qermit> no dobra może 500
<irek> ja mieszkamy przy ONZ
<irek> *mieszkam
<uh4> ja jeszcze nie wiem gdzie jest szpital na żelazne i CZD
<irek> ale dlugo nie posiedze
<uh4> ja pierdziele to centrum - co miesiąc dostaję około 250zł mandatu za parkowanie
<irek> hymn na zelznej to chyba musisz w strone Gorczewskiej jechac
<irek> tam po prawo gdzie kiedys widzialem
<uh4> samochodu drugiego nie chcą mi dopisać do karty
<jacekowski> uh4: to parkuj tak jak sie powinno
<irek> jacekowski: ty chyba nie jestes z W-wa
<jacekowski> dwa razy dostalem mandat za parkowanie
<irek> tu zyje sie inaczej
<irek> nie placisz bo jak samochod stoi do 8 do 16 to bilet 30 zl
<irek> chyba
<uh4> jacekowski: ja parkuje. tylko masz ograniczenia. jedna rodzina jedena karta. ja z lublina z Żoną i tu się meldować nie chcemy
<jacekowski> i nigdy nie dostalem bo sie ktos przyczepil
<qermit> uh4: rozwiedźcie się
<uh4> pół roku temu się pobraliśmy :D
<uh4> jeszcze tydzień i do marek
<jacekowski> uh4: a intercyze masz
<irek> uh4: zyje 100 lat :D
<irek> *zyj
<irek> haha intercyze :D
<uh4> jacekowski: a co?
<jacekowski> tak na przyszlosc
<jacekowski> przyda sie
<irek> teraz jak powiesz o intercyzie to zapomnij o slubie :x
<jacekowski> zawsze sie przydaje
<irek> mi moja tak powiedziala :D
<irek> trzeba zyc na kocia lape :D
<qermit> uh4: wolisz mieć druga kartę czy żonę
<uh4> mam intercyzę.
<uh4> mamy
<qermit> a ja nie mam
<uh4> my braliśmy do kredytu. bo ja sam chciałem.
<irek> kredyty :/
<irek> masakra
<jacekowski> a co
<irek> ile to sobie banki teraz licza i jak sobie dodaja oprocentowanie
<irek> jacekowski: ja mam taki przypadek
<uh4> 105%
<irek> ze jak bralem mialem 16
<irek> a teraz jest 20
<jacekowski> 16%?
<jacekowski> rocznie?
<irek> 16% oprocentowanie kredytu
<irek> tak
<jacekowski> to jakis provident?
<irek> teraz jest 20,14%
<irek> nie
<irek> BPH
<uh4> chyba chwilówka?
<jacekowski> karta kredytowa?
<uh4> niemożliwe
<irek> mozliwe
<uh4> na mieszkanie?
<irek> nie
<irek> na maszyne
<qermit> irek: to po co tobie taki kredyt
<uh4> ja bym ci dał 30%
<uh4> na 5 lat
<irek> z calosci ?
<irek> 6%
<irek> rocznie
<jacekowski> zeby sie zgodzic na 20% rocznie to trzeba miec cos nie tak z glowaq
<irek> jacekowski: bylo 16
<irek> jak podpisywalem
<irek> a jak sie nie godzisz
<jacekowski> nawet wiecej niz 10%
<irek> to splac wszystko i spoko
<uh4> 11% ja mam w mbanku na 7 tal gotówkowego do 80tyś
<irek> ja mialem 40k
<uh4> tal.lat*
<irek> nie maja klientow i sciagaja
<irek> a brakowalo 40k
<uh4> to ja nie wiem, chyba chwilóki
<irek> i trzeba bylo w tydzien zmonotwac
<uh4> irek: nikt ci nie może z dnia na dzień z 6% do 20% podbić kredytu
<irek> z dnia na dzien nie
<uh4> nawet z roku na rok
<irek> ale co rok wiecej
<jacekowski> uh4: zalezy od umowy
<irek> niestety...
<irek> jacekowski: dokladnie bank ustala i moze zmienic oprocentowanie
<uh4> jacekowski: no ale bez przesady kto by się na to zgodził?
<irek> o czym klinet musi sie dowiedziec
<jacekowski> uh4: no jak widac irek sie zgodzil
<irek> a jesli nie wyraza zgody musi spracic zabowiazanie
<irek> jacekowski: nie martw sie wyszedlem na tym :D
<irek> ale dziwia mnie takie rzeczy
<jacekowski> 20% to juz jest praktycznie niesplacalne bo przyrasta tego wiecej niz splacasz
<qermit> dlatego mówię że od banków trzeba trzymać się jak najdalej
<irek> max chyba jest 24%
<uh4> przecież oprocentowanie to nei zmienia bank tylko NBP i WIBOR
<irek> zgodznie z ustaw
<qermit> irek: może we frankach?
<irek> nie
<irek> w PLN
<uh4> przynajmniej w mieszkaniowych
<irek> mieszkaniowego to nie zmienia
<uh4> gotówkowego też
<irek> ale te mniejsze owszem
<qermit> irek: ale kredyt 40k to nie jest aż taki duży
<jacekowski> ja jak biore cos na kredyt to na 0% a gotowka leci na lokate
<irek> qermit: na 5 lat
<jacekowski> i na wprost zarabiam na kredycie
<qermit> irek: 40k na 5 lat? po co komu taki mały kredyt
<irek> qermit: jak wspomnialem mialem mega potrzebe i brakowalo 40l
<irek> *k
<jacekowski> a co to kupowales
<irek> jacekowski: maszyne
<jacekowski> jaka
<qermit> kratę sztucznych penisów
<uh4> idz sobie gdzieś refinansuj czy jak to się mówi
<irek> traka
<irek> mowie Ci to cos :D
<jacekowski> nie
<irek> :)
<qermit> do drewna?
<irek> dokaldnie
<irek> a ze cena euro skoczyla
<irek> to i cena sie zmienila
<irek> ale i brakowalo
<uh4> idę zajarać
<jacekowski> ide spac
<qermit> idę myć naczynia
<irek> naczynia :D
<irek> to ja chetnie bym odkurzyl
<irek> ale nie wiem co na to sasiedzi :D
<jacekowski> odkurzac?
<jacekowski> a po co
<irek> w syfie nie bede siedzial
<irek> a szczotki do zamiatania nie mam :x
<uh4> tvn7 chyba zadzwonie to mi powiedzą co tam w przyszłości słychać
<irek> ^^
<irek> 10 minut pewnie muzyczka
<irek> a pozniej powiedza
<irek> ze wszystkie linie zajete
<irek> uh4: a tak z ciekawosci zapytam nie wiesz jak Bartycka teraz stoi ?
<irek> dzieje sie cos tam?
<uh4> http://www.sadistic.pl/co-pana-denerwuje-vt171574.htm
<uh4> irek: wodan się tam zamkną
<uh4> i pezeet
<uh4> buza została, ale ogólnie ma być przebudowa i wszystkich wywalają
<irek> wow
<irek> a ja planowalem tam wejsc
<irek> ale slyszalem ze to pada
<uh4> "Co pana na codzień denerwuje?"  (..)  "Woda najczęściej, ziemia.. halucynacja, hemoglobina, dwutlenek węgla.."
<irek> w W-wa teraz na zielonce jest cale zaglebie chyba
<irek> Marki
<jacekowski> irek: a przy wawelskiej masz podstawowke, liceum i domy
<uh4> eeee kołbucka, puławska
<irek> na puławskiej ?
<jacekowski> irek: jesli tam jedziesz wiecej niz 50 - zwlaszcza w nocy to nalezy ci dac w ryja
<uh4> tam sporo firm jest
<irek> jacekowski: o.O
<irek> jacekowski: zaprasza kolo 24
<irek> jak bedziesz jechal 50 to albo jakis pijak w Ciebie wjedzie
<irek> ale Cie wytrabia
<irek> *albo
<qermit> chyba że jedziesz traktorem
<irek> qermit: hymn tam jest chyba znak zakazu :D
<qermit> irek: nie dotyczy służb miejskich
<irek> :D
<irek> wlasnie mialem napisac :D
<qermit> chyba idę spaść do łóżka
<jacekowski> irek: domy i bloki tam sa
<qermit> uh4: znalazłeś już nowego chłopca do bicia?
<irek> jacekowski: tak szczerze mowiac
<irek> kiedys mialem tam 210
<irek> taka prosta to az kusi
<uh4> qermit: ?
<jacekowski> irek: idiota
<jacekowski> irek: takie predkosci to na autostradzie
<irek> o.O w PL masz autosrady
<uh4> z dobrymi gumami
<jacekowski> nie komus pod oknem
<irek> nom gumy mam 280
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> ja tez, i mi rozerwalo na autostradzie
<irek> podrobka?
<jacekowski> nie
<uh4> na butelke wjedziesz i po tobie i po domkach okolicznych
<irek> nie warto oszczedzac
<irek> jesli chodzi o opono to tylko made in France
<qermit> tak, opony i hamulce
<irek> qermit: ceramiczne
<uh4> a ja kiedyś kupiłem regenerowane. i też były okej
<jacekowski> irek: dobre opony tez nie wytrzymuja
<uh4> ale ja wolno jeżdzę
<qermit> ja niestety zbyt szybki refleks i już raz we mnie gość wjechał w tyłek
<jacekowski> najedziesz na kawalek szla albo ostry kamien, wbije sie taki w opone
<irek> jacekowski: to zaleazy
<jacekowski> i nastepnym razem jak pojedziesz 210 przez srodek miasta opona nie wytrzyma
<irek> na Jerozolismkich
<irek> wpadlem w dziure
<irek> przy 170
<irek> grunt to trzymac kierownice
<irek> *dobrze
<jacekowski> grunt to dostosowac predkosc do tego co sie dzieje w okolicy
<uh4> irek: tobie to policyjnego GPS'a powinni założyć i z automatu mandaty wysyłać
<jacekowski> i nie zapierdalac 170 w miejscu gdzie moze byc nie wiadomo co
<qermit> irek: byłeś w szkole "bezpiecznej jazdy" opla czy tam nie wiem kogo na bemowie?
<irek> jacekowski: o 2 w nocy to jedynie TIR jezdza i nocniki
<jacekowski> i roboty drogowe
<jacekowski> i wypadek
<jacekowski> albo cos
<uh4> i ludzie wracający z imprez
<qermit> uh4: dopiero o 4 nad ranem
<uh4> a nie w warszawie nie ma imprez - miasta mis ię pomyliły
<irek> qermit:  nie nie bylem jeszcze
<jacekowski> wyjedziesz zza luku a tam roboty drogowe albo cos
<qermit> irek: pójdź sobie
<irek> samochod lekki i ceramiczne tarczej daja rade
<irek> ze spadkiem predkosci nie mam problemow
<jacekowski> niby co daja rade
<jacekowski> zwykle stalowe tarcze hamuja tak samo dobrze jesli ich nie przegrzejesz
<irek> oj watpie
<uh4> 100km to 30metró chamowania
<jacekowski> irek: a jednak
<irek> nie mam porowania
<irek> ale z tego co widzialem na testach
<jacekowski> irek: jedna i druga jestes w stanie zablokowac kola
<irek> to jest roznica
<jacekowski> irek: a jesli hamulec jest w stanie kolo zablokowac to ogranicza to tylko przyczepnosc opony do asfaltu
<irek> nom to widzisz
<irek> to dlatego wydaje 3,5k
<irek> na opony
<irek> teraz to juz z 4
<qermit> irek:  a nie kruszą się tobie te ceramiczne tarcze?
<jacekowski> ceramiczne hamulce maja ta zalete ze sa w stanie wytrzymac wiecej zanim nie beda w stanie zablokowac kol
<jacekowski> i szybciej stygna
<irek> qermit: czasem mam felgi brude
<irek> tz.
<irek> zawsze :D
<qermit> uh4: ze 100km/h w 30 metrów?
<irek> ale jesli chodzi o hamowanie to jestem mega zaskoczyny jak sprawdzalem
<jacekowski> qermit: od momentu nacisniecia hamulca
<uh4> co to za gadanie 170 po mieście w szczególnośći centrum to jakieś poje...
<irek> xD
<irek> uh4: w nocy nic nie jezdzi
<uh4> 170 to ja na expresie do wyszkowa nie jadę
<uh4> irek: nocne jeżdżą
<irek> a tam
<irek> moze w Centrum
<irek> ale np. Jerozolimskie
<irek> wawelska
<uh4> a jerozolimskie to co?
<jacekowski> irek: jestes idiota
<irek> nom ja licze od Dworca
<qermit> jacekowski: nie wierzę żę w warszawie można zahamować na 30 metrach
<jacekowski> takie predkosci to na tor albo autostrade jak juz
<irek> jacekowski: powiem Ci ze znajomy kierowca z BOR
<irek> to jedzi 200
<irek> jak ma pas
<jacekowski> tez idiota
<irek> to fakt
<irek> on jest idiota
<irek> w dzien
<irek> ale w nocy
<irek> jeszcze jakims sedanem
<irek> volvo [#ubuntu-pl]
<irek> [#ubuntu-pl]
<irek> [#ubuntu-pl]
<irek> sorry
<irek> wedlug mnie duze znaczeni ma samochod zawieszanie opony i droga
<irek> nom i refleks
<irek> zreszta co z tego jak bede jedzil
<irek> 50
<irek> ktos bedzie jechal 200
<irek> i we mnie wjedzie
<uh4> irek: i co z tego że refleks - ktoś ci wyskoczy to zabijesz jego i siebie
<qermit> irek: co z tego że będziesz miał refleks jak za tobą gość nie będzie miał
<irek> a w W-wa malo kto jezdzi wolno
<uh4> JA!
<qermit> irek: 80 po warszawie można jeździć ale więcej to nie ma sensu
<irek> uh4 ale jak ja mam jechac 50
<qermit> chyba że nocą
<irek> to chyba na 1
<qermit> irek: w korku
<jacekowski> irek: przy 200km/h refleks ci gowno da
<irek> 200 to ja nie jedze
<irek> raz mialem
<irek> bo R6 stalo kolo mnie
<uh4> volvo fajne samochody ma
<jacekowski> 200km/h to jest 60m/s i droga hamowania rzedu 200m
<irek> uh4: 8 letni na 200km/s w dzien
<irek> ja sie balem
<jacekowski> czy w centrum miasta jestes w stanie zobaczyc co jest za 200m
<irek> mimo to ze kierowca byl cwiczony
<irek> jacekowski: ja w centrum nie jezdze
<jacekowski> no i, cwiczenie gowno daje tak na prawde
<uh4> Jerozolimskie!
<irek> od Dworca w do Pruszkowa
<jacekowski> spedzilem ponad 100h na poslizgowni
<uh4> Dworzec zajebiste miejsce nocą i w chuj ludzi
<jacekowski> i moge autem bokiem jechac jak chce kiedy chce
<uh4> wszyscy na zapiekanki idą
<irek> od dworca
<qermit>  irek ale chyba od zachodniego
<irek> dokaldnie
<irek> przeciez nie od wschodniego
<irek> zaduzo swiatel
<qermit> no to tam można spokojnie poszaleć, bo są po 3 pasy czy 4
<uh4> myślałem o centralnym
<irek> co chwile trzeba bylo sie zatrzymac
<irek> 4
<irek> i droga jest ok
<jacekowski> ale jak przyszlo do realnej nieprzewidzanej sytuacji, to nim zdazylem cos zrobic, przejechalem 3 pasy ausotrady
<uh4> co nie zmienia faktu że i tak za szybko
<qermit> zresztą tam jest dobry asfalt narazie
<irek> jeszcze dobry
<irek> teraz remontuja
<irek> to od Heleny Chodkowskiej
<irek> to juz same remonty
<irek> na Płuawskiej mozna chyba przycisnac
<irek> tam slyszalem ze w nocy to sie scigaja
<jacekowski> nastawialbym tam fotoradarow mierzacych srednie predkosci
<uh4> pocisnąć można wszędzie tylko po co
<qermit> irek: puławska jest akurat do bani
<irek> qermit: rzadko jezdze
<irek> 1 na 2 miesieace
<qermit> co chwila światła, i jeszcze teraz fotoradar
<uh4> idę spać, nie ma sensu ta rozmowa
<uh4> :P
<uh4> sija
<irek> :x
<irek> uh4: czesc
<jacekowski> w takim kraju jak polska to powinni zamiast autostrady budowac to nastawiac fotoradarow
<jacekowski> i by autostrady bardzo szybko byly niepotrzebne
<irek> haha
<irek> juz nastawiali
<irek> dobrze ze sa antyradary
<irek> i sprzet na to :D
<irek> moze nie tani ale skuteczny
<jacekowski> predkosc srednia niech mierza
<jacekowski> calkowicie pasywne, antyradar gowno zrobi
<irek> jacekowski: ty nie mysl ze ja non stop jezdze 170
<irek> srednio jade 70
<irek> albo jak jedzie reszta
<irek> ale w nocy nie ma ruchu, predkosc jest dozwolona do 60
<jacekowski> pojechalbys 70 przez miasto za granica, to by ci prawo jazdy zabrali zanim by sie dzien skonczyl
<irek> a
<irek> powiem CI ze
<irek> w Austri
<irek> mialem 200
<irek> na autostradzie
<irek> w Niemczech jechalem 180
<irek> o jechalem drugim pasem
<irek> bo co chwile trzeba bylo zjezdzac
<irek> [#ubuntu-pl]
<irek> [#ubuntu-pl]
<irek> :/
<jacekowski> autostrada to cos innego
<irek> jacekowski: do miasta anwet nie wjezdzam
<irek> w Austri podobnie
<jacekowski> na autostradzie widzisz nawet kilka kilometrow w przod
<irek> najgrzej to pepiczki jezdza
<irek> wszystko jedzie lewa strona
<jacekowski> a do tego sa znaki i inne tablice ostrzegajace przed wypadkami
<jacekowski> wiec bardzo ciezko doprowadzic do sytuacji ze jedziesz 200 i ci cos wyskoczy
<irek> przedewszystkim w NIemczech jest inna kultura
<irek> i tam masz min. 3 pasy
<jacekowski> nie masz
<irek> i nie ma dziur u nas co chwile remontuja a2
<jacekowski> autostrady z 2 pasami sa wiekszosc
<jacekowski> wiekszoscia*
<irek> w NIemczech >
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> u nich tez sa dziury
<irek> hymn
<irek> to gdzie ty byles
<jacekowski> tylko ze oni caly czas to remontuja
<jacekowski> i robia to wzglednie sprawnie
<irek> ja nie wiedzialem remontow
<irek> a bylem dosc czesto na poludniu
<jacekowski> asfalt nie wytrzyma takich zim jakie sa w tych okolicach
<irek> tam przedstwszystkim daja prawdziwe zbrojnie i mate a asfaltu jest okolo 5 cm
<jacekowski> tzn. moze wytrzymac, ale potem nie wytrzyma lata
<irek> u nas wala smole i pozniej sie to wszystko topi
<jacekowski> bo taki asfalt musialby wytrzymac -30 do +50
<irek> i tak peka
<irek> na UK tez masz bialy asfalt
<jacekowski> to jest beton
<irek> mozliwe nie widzialem jak to robia na UK
<irek> ale wiem ze maja lepsze drogi od naszych
<jacekowski> bo remontuja
<jacekowski> drogi sie niszcza wszedzie tak samo
<irek> hymn
<irek> nie zgodze sie z Toba
<irek> w DE malo kiedy widac remonty
<jacekowski> tylko ze w UK w nocy zamykaja autostrade i sa w stanie polozyc w ciagu jednej nocy nowy asfalt na odcinku 1m
<jacekowski> bo to w nocy robia
<irek> 1KM to malo
<jacekowski> tylko robisz to co noc
<irek> na discovery widzialem ze w NIemczech robia 10km
<irek> nom i prawidlowo
<irek> inna cywilizacja inny kraj
<jacekowski> dwa, chyba nie slyszales o m25
<jacekowski> i ciaglych robotach drogowych tam
<irek> jacekowski: ja raz jechalem noca
<jacekowski> na m25 przez ostatnie 5 lat ciagle sa roboty drogowe
<jacekowski> i ograniczenia do 50mph
<irek> ograniczenie to weekend
<irek> nom i na czas naprawy
<irek> na tygodniu nie ma :D
<jacekowski> sa
<jacekowski> bo roboty drogowe sa caly czas
<irek> nom ale na wiekszosci nie ma
<irek> az zobacze ta m25
<jacekowski> teraz masz roboty kolo nowych cobham services
<jacekowski> przez ostatni rok byly roboty od j25 do j21 i w druga strone to samo
<jacekowski> 20 mil odcinek z ograniczeniem 50
<jacekowski> most na M4 do londynu z ograniczeniem wagi bo nie remontowany od 40 lat
<jacekowski> A4*
<irek> jacekowski: ty o UK a ja o Niemcach :D
<irek> i tak cos mi tu nie pasowalo
<jacekowski> po niemczech tez jezdzilem duzo
<irek> to sie z Toba zgodze
<jacekowski> swego czasu
<jacekowski> roboty drogowe sa tam tez
<irek> sa sa ale tam robia a w PL to aby krzycza ze im nie placa
<jacekowski> http://www.thelocal.de/national/20111210-39427.html
<jacekowski> Germans rage against the road works
<jacekowski> a gdzies widzialem mape
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza teraz w zimie robia roboty drogowe
<jacekowski> jak grunt zmarzniety
<jacekowski> bo co zostanie w budzecie na koniec roku idzie na roboty drogowe
<irek> nice
<irek> im to zostaje
<irek> a w Pl same straty
<irek> sprzedaja majatek a dlug publiczny jak byl to i tak bedzie ...
<jacekowski> wejdz sobie na mapy google i zrob zeby pokazal ruch
<jacekowski> i potem popatrz na niemcy
<irek> traffic
<jacekowski> wiekszosc jest na zolto - co oznacza opoznienia albo roboty drogowe i podobne
<irek> az look z ciekawosci w-wa
<jacekowski> http://www.trafficengland.com/map.aspx?long0=-153.02732193009462&lat0=3107.724938251105&long1=16.731196588423927&lat1=3034.7776501155117
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ljgwhc> (at www.trafficengland.com)
<jacekowski> tutaj tez ciekawa mapa
<jacekowski> jak sobie wlaczysz zeby pokazalo roboty drogowe
<irek> UK zdecydowanie na zielono
<jacekowski> no bo robia w nocy i przewaznie zostaje jeden pas otwarty
<irek> remnot za remnotem
<jacekowski> wiec autostrada jest przejezdna
<jacekowski> ale jak sobie najedzisz na te remonty, to popatrz ze wszystko bedzie zakonczone okolo 5:30 rano
<irek> nom to widzisz
<irek> Pl ma z kogo brac przyklad
<irek> tylko ze w nocy to by calkiem nic nie robili
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Cześć.
<ChaosEngine> bry, ziew!
<phrozen> bry
<phrozen> chciałbym wrócić doproblemu premature end of scripts. Jak wspomnialem wczoraj wszystko działa pod centos. django.fcgi uruchamia się ./django.fcgi bez żadnych błędów. Uprawnienia 777. http://pastebin.com/2ZwVG0Mg
<phrozen> to są wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne ... czy ktośkonfigurował apache + mod_fcgid pod ubuntu?
<shpaq> za uprawnienia 777 należałoby obcinać ręce
<phrozen> shpaq: to jest w ramach poszukiwania dlaczego to .... wielokropek .... nie działa
<shpaq> skoro działa na 777 to znaczy, że zjebałeś uprawnienia
<ChaosEngine> phrozen: używasz gniazd w fcgi? może one mają nie teges uprawnienia?
<ChaosEngine> trochę strzelam...
<phrozen> to może być słuszny strzał ... zaraz sprawdzę... ale gniazda o ile (strzelam) pamiętam w tmp się chyba "montują"
<sabayonuser2> jak zrobić udostepnianie plikow i drukarek w linuksie przy polaczeniu linux <> linux. W windows to jest proste.
<ChaosEngine> sabayonuser2: sshfs i cups albo wszystko po sambie ;-)
<ChaosEngine> sabayonuser2: ja zrobiłem po sambie bo mam parę wind w swojej sieci domowej
<sabayonuser2> A coś takiego jak NFS network file system?
<BlessJah_> uh4, jacekowski, shpaq: słownictwo
<shpaq> BlessJah_: eee?
<BlessJah_> shpaq: 10:48
<shpaq> 10:48:35        shpaq  | skoro działa na 777 to znaczy, że zjebałeś uprawnienia
<shpaq> o to ci chodzi?
<shpaq> fakt, 777 to rzeczywiście policzek
<BlessJah_> sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/jebać
<shpaq> BlessJah_: eeee, użyłem formy z przedrostkiem
<shpaq> ktora to ma zupełnie inne znaczenie
<bastetmilo> shpaq: to bez znaczenia.
<lclhst> Czesc. Czy ktos orientuje sie z czego trzeba skorzystac by skonfigurowac odpowiednio sterowniki ATI w laptopach? Chodzi o grzanie sie komputera na podstawowej konfiguracji xorga i krotki czas na baterii
<ChaosEngine> lclhst: fglrx czy drivery w jajku?
<ChaosEngine> kernelu
<lclhst> Oh, nie mam pojecia
<lclhst> http://pastebin.com/c85FT6u3 nawet nie wiem z ktorej karty korzysta
<lclhst> odkad xorg jest automatyczny to nic nie wiadomo co sie tam dzieje :P
<ChaosEngine> lclhst: pokaż # sudo grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shpaq> bastetmilo: jak to nie ma znaczenia? ma spore znaczenie, dokładnie znaczenie znaczeniowe [;
<lclhst> ChaosEngine: tak to wyglada: http://pastebin.com/KwfeZW71
<bastetmilo> shpaq: czy ja już kiedyś nie zwracałam Ci uwagi za to samo?
<shpaq> bastetmilo: nie wiem, nie zapamiętuję rzeczy, które nie mają większego znaczenia dla mojego życia :)
<bastetmilo> shpaq: skoro tak mówisz.
<shpaq> akurat w temacie słownictwa, gramatyki i znajomości języka polskiego to niewiele mam sobie do zarzucenia
<bastetmilo> Gratuluję.
<shpaq> dziękuję
<ChaosEngine> lclhst: z tego co widze masz open source r600 driver
<ChaosEngine> nie ten co ja więc nie ten co ja :-)
<ChaosEngine> ale i tak powinieneś zobaczyć co Ci dadzą laptop tools
<ChaosEngine> bo nie wiem co open sourceowe drivery AMD mają do zarzadzania energią
<ChaosEngine> fgrlx (czyli catalyst) mają 2-3 skrypty w /etc/
<ChaosEngine> tam to jest z automatu włączane samo
<ftpd> Wizard, !
<hSf> witam
<hSf> wiecie może czy są gdzieś w internecie statystyki czy obecnie średnia dla człowieka w ilości pokonanych kilometrów/mil jest wyższa z użyciem samochodu czy nóg (spacer)?
<hSf> chodzi o to czy ludzie więcej kilometrów/mil pokonują pieszo, czy też samochodem
<hSf> tylko chodzi o oszacowaną ilość mil/km w obydwu przypadkach
<hSf> a nie tylko stwierdzenie, że samochodem przejeżdżają więcej mil, bo nim się szybko jeździ i silnik wykonuje całą pracę
<BlessJah_> shpaq: forma z przedrostkiem ma inne znaczenie, ale nie znaczy to, że traci tym samym na wulgarności
<hSf> dziwne, ostatnio coś długo ładuje mi się youtube i google
<hSf> w firefoksie sporo czasu wyświetlone jest w psku stanu "oczekiwanie na stronę.com"
<shpaq> BlessJah_: a co ze słowem 'zajebiście'? [;
<hSf> shpaq weź lepiej napisz czy ci youtube normalnie wchodzi
<hSf> czy musisz chwilę odczepać na "oczekiwanie na youtube.com"
<hSf> odczekać
<shpaq> hSf: ja jestem za dwoma proxy więc u mnie zawsze chwilę się ładuje
<hSf> no to rzeczywiście niemiarodajne
<hSf> ale np. thepiratebay czasami w ogóle mi się nie ładuje
<hSf> i nie wiem czy to wina routera, czy dostawcy
<hSf> bo jak sprawdzam samego tpb to wszystko działa (sprawdzam jakimś zewnętrznym serwerem)
<ChaosEngine> a mi pastebin.com w ogóle się nie ładuje, ki diabeł
<sabayonuser2> spinguj.
<ChaosEngine> ponga ale http nie robi
<ChaosEngine> o co kaman? opera, chromium i curl ani zająknięcia po requeście nie widzą :-/
<ChaosEngine> cenzura?
<sabayonuser2> czytałem kiedyś o czarnych dziurach w sieci.
<ChaosEngine> false alarm
<lukasz_> Cześć
<lukasz_> czy istnieje jakies narzedzie dla gnome classic ktorym moglbym przeszukiwac aplikacje?
<lukasz_> zainstalowane aplikacje
<lukasz_> podobnie do tego jak przycisk "win" w unity
<lukasz_> znalazlem cos takiego jak gnome-search-tool ale za cholere nie moge znalezc repozytorium do tego co by instalnac
<sabayonuser2> lukasz synaptic ma takie funkcje jezeli chodzi Ci o program GUI.
<sabayonuser2> lukasz_
<r_a_f> hello
<Wizard> r_a_f: Cześć.
<uh4> cz
<gjm>  Cześć, Wizard.
<qermit> o/
<Wizard> gjm, qermit: cześć.
<lukasz_> hej jakich menagerow plikow uzywacie
<lukasz_> ?
<Voldenet> explorer
<Voldenet> .exe
<Wizard> lukasz_: Nautilus, Finder, explorer.exe, GNU, cygwin
<lukasz_> explorer to pewnie standardowe okienka
<lukasz_> >?
<Wizard> explorera używam na Łindołs w pracy.
<Wizard> Findera na OS X w domu, Nautilusa na Ubuntu w domu
<utl3> Caja
<Wizard> GNU na OS X i Ubuntu w domu, cygwin na łindołs w pracy.
<Wizard> proste ;)
<lukasz_> pytam o cos co sie nadaje do pracy
<lukasz_> totalcommanderopodobnego
<Wizard> Hmm, emelfm2 jest wporzo.
<Wizard> Ma bardzo dużo opcyj.
<lukasz_> ogolnie aktualnie korzystam z krusaidera
<lukasz_> ale jest tak powolny ze wstyd
<Wizard> On ssie, obadaj emelfm
<Wizard> Jest naprawdę wygodny.
<Wizard> I wszystko ma pod ręką.
<lukasz_> hmmm
<uh4> Wizard: urzywasz Widmowsa!? no niee
<lukasz_> sprobuje
<Wizard> uh4: W pracy nie mam za bardzo wyjścia :(
<lukasz_> tux commander nawet nie zechcial sie uruchomic ;p
<uh4> Wizard: cyngwin z dosa :D
<lukasz_> ogolnie mc by starczyl gdyby mial filtrowanie plikow po wpisanej nazwie
<lukasz_> ale niema
<lukasz_> buu
<Wizard> lukasz_: To działa w emelu.
<Wizard> + można filtrować po maskach i regexach.
<Wizard> uh4: Bez cygwina to bym chyba oszalał na tym chłamie.
<lukasz_> a historia odwiedzonych folderow
<lukasz_> i przelaczanier dyskow
<lukasz_> z klawisza
<lukasz_> ?
<Wizard> Kurde, nie wiem.
<Wizard> Zainstaluj i sobie zobacz.
<Wizard> Jest w repo, dużo nie zajmuje.
<Wizard> Najwyżej wywalisz.
<Wizard> Dawno już go nie używałem, mnie denerwują te dwukolumnowe fmy.
<lukasz_> oki
<lukasz_> z ciekawostek
<lukasz_> pytalem ostatnio o wyszukiwarke do gnomeclassic taka jak jest w windows7/unity pod "win"
<lukasz_> znalazlem synapse sie nazywa
<lukasz_> bardzo fajne
<lukasz_> przeszukuje programy
<lukasz_> w zasadzie to wszystko przeszukuje
<ftpd> Wizard, No halo?
<uh4> poszedł grać w GTA
<qermit> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-30
<babaj> co to moze byc za blad
<babaj> `ERROR: `pagefile.sys' real size does not equal to size (0 != 4258111488
<babaj> przy montowaniu exfat
<Voldenet> że masz za duży plik stronnicowania
<Voldenet> weź wejdź do windowsa i go zmniejsz
<Voldenet> teoretycznie jak masz więcej niż 4G ramu, to już brak swapa nie jest Ci straszny
<Voldenet> i spokojnie możesz się pokusić o wyłączenie swapa
<qermit> ja bym go jednak nie wyłączał
<jacekowski> Voldenet: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> a dwa to jest inna spraw
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ale nieprawda odnośnie czego?
<jacekowski> swapu
<Voldenet> że swap niepotrzebny przy dużej ilości pamięci?
<Voldenet> ja tam odniosłem takie wrażenie
<jacekowski> poza tym, pagefile.sys to windowsowy plik
<Voldenet> tak
<jacekowski> a windowsowe zarzadzanie pamiecia dziala inaczej
<Voldenet> ale pagefile to taki odpowiednik swapa
<jacekowski> ale zupelnie inaczej zarzadzany
<jacekowski> windows laduje wszystko do ramu i potem zrzuca do pagefile jak nie jest uzywane ale potencjalnie potrzebne
<Voldenet> Nie zmienia to faktu, że najwyraźniej exfat nie radzi sobie z plikami większymi niż 4G
<jacekowski> radzi sobie
<Voldenet> > `ERROR: `pagefile.sys' real size does not equal to size (0 != 4258111488
<jacekowski> radzi sobie spokojnie
<jacekowski> taki error oznacza uwalony system plikow
<Voldenet> a
<Voldenet> nie wiem, nie korzystam z fata
<Voldenet> exfat to też dla mnie magia
<jacekowski> czyt. zapisalo informacje za plik jest i ma miec taki rozmiar
<jacekowski> ale samego pliku juz nie zapisalo
<jacekowski> i przy montowaniu oczekuje pliku, a pliku nie ma
<Voldenet> TIL
<jacekowski> w sumie kupa systemow plikow tak potencjalnie moze zrobic
<jacekowski> ale w wiekszosci przypadkow linux sobie radzi, ale exfata obsluga jest jeszcze slaba
<jacekowski> bo wiekszosc (kazdy? ext* z data=journal sie nie liczy) gwarantuje tylko ze metadane beda w calosci, ale same dane juz niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> czyli ze nie uwalisz systemu plikow jako tako, ale same pliki juz mozesz uwalic
<jacekowski> chyba ze uzyjesz fsync wtedy system plikow po zakonczeniu fsync gwarantuje rowniez ze dane sa zapisane i bezpieczne
<Voldenet> Interesująca historia.
<jacekowski> a ja wracam dalej klepac moje kmapy
 * Wizard ziewa.
<bartek_> siema wszystkim :)
<bartek_> jestem tu nowy, więc nie bijcie
<pakos> hmm
<kkszysiu_work> Hej
<shpaq> lol
<Aquila> no i co tam jak tam?
<Matan> bry
<Matan> oki, mam problemik, nie mogę się zalogować do maszyny na swoje konto (u12.04) co ładnie mi wypomina komunikatem "stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<Matan> jednak w sumie wywalone mam na to jak go naprawić najciekawszym jest brak autoryzacji do pracy na partycjach
<Matan> ładnie mi wywla iż wszystko jest tylko do odczutu lub nie ma autoryzacji do przeglądania
<Matan> chociaż lecę na sudo nautilus lub spod roota na innych tty
<Matan> ktos wie jak sie dobić do dysków z konta guesta? (na tego daje radę zalogować)
<Matan> w sumie nie mogę nawet się na su wbić pod kontem guesta
<Matan> "nie udało się zmienić na gid sudoers: operacja niedozwolona"
<Matan> spod livecd też nie mogę się wbic na katalogi
<Matan> ktoś coś poradzi? zaeży mi na odzyskaniu danych
<shpaq> jak to nie możesz z livecd?
<shpaq> odpalasz, montujesz, masz
<Matan> no waśnie nie mam :|
<Matan> wywala że pliki są tylko do odczytu i dupa...
<Matan> jeszcze raz odpalę livecd napiszę co wywala
<Matan> "The folder contents could  not be displayed. you do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of "DTA""
<ChaosEngine> Matan: jak mountujesz?
<ChaosEngine> z liveCD
<ChaosEngine> nie masz niczego poszyfrowanego?
<ChaosEngine> jeżeli nie no to powinieneś normalnie $ sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/kupa; cp -ra /media/kupa /cel
<ChaosEngine> może powiennieś stać się rootem?
<ChaosEngine> su -
<Matan> na su gdy wchodzę do folderu i daję ls to czeka chwilę i nic nie wywala
<ChaosEngine> pokaż na wkleju $ mount
<BlessJah_> Matan: a co daje `ls -a`
<Matan> dam fragment bo maszyna bez dostepu do sieci jest
<Matan> back
<Matan> http://wklej.org/id/942326/
<Matan> mount
<Matan> w sumie zależy mi tylko na /DTA
<Matan> http://wklej.org/id/942329/
<ChaosEngine> !memo Matan może nie masz uprawnień do /DTA
<ChaosEngine> ,memo Matan może nie masz uprawnień do /DTA
<ChaosEngine> .memo Matan może nie masz uprawnień do /DTA
<ChaosEngine> failed
<sysek> :)
<bejton> cześć, miał ktoś kiedyś taki problem z Rhytmboxem, że nie widzi (nie chce) zaimportować muzyki z katalogu wskazanego?
<bejton> dobra, juz dziala: )
<jacekowski> ftpd: ty bedziesz w piatek na irc czy cos takiego?
<jacekowski> ftpd: czy na jabu-jabu
<uh4> Cz.
<ChaosEngine> ave
<Belzebub> ChaosEngine: wzywałeś mnie?
<ChaosEngine> Belzebub: nie wydaje mi się
<ChaosEngine> Lycyfera i inne demony piekelne wzywam tylko we czwartki
<Belzebub> ChaosEngine: dobrze wiedzieć :D
<Woozie> dobry wieczor
<qermit> o/
<Woozie> mam całkiem poważny problem z xorgiem i sterownikami nvidii, szukam kogos kto mi pomoze juz dobre 3 miesiace. na kernelu 2.6 wszystko ladnie smiga, na 3.0 xorg mi wypluwa blad "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error)", w logach kernela z kolei wypluwa "nvrm: failed to copy vbios to system memory". Moj sprzecik to laptop, i wszyscy sugeruja Optimusa (dwie karty graficzne), problem w tym, ze grafika jest jed
<Woozie> problem dotyczy wszystkich distro z kernelem 3.0
<Dreadlish> Woozie: zainstaluj sobie sterowniki.
<Woozie> sprzet to lenovo ideapad y550 z geforce gt240m, aktualnie na lapku mam fedore 18, jezeli trzeba postawie sobie cokolwiek
<Woozie> Ha ha. To zem sie usmial.
<Woozie> Dreadlish: problem dotyczy sterownikow.
<Dreadlish> to zainstaluj po prostu starsze.
<Woozie> Instalowałem, nie działa.
<Dreadlish> to wyczyśc z wszystkich śmieci po driverach
<Dreadlish> i potem zainstaluj
<Woozie> Nawet jak to robie na swiezej instalacji?
<Woozie> Wiem, ze raz mi sie udalo (kombinowalem cos wtedy z flagami kernela dotyczacymi ACPI), ale mialem juz niezle nababrane i nie chcialo mi sie tego czyscic, po wrzuceniu Ubuntu na nowo juz nie zadzialalo
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-31
<qermit> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115020873805019801384/posts/bZygqYtTC9Z
<ftpd> jacekowski, Nie wiem.
<ftpd> jacekowski, Najpewniej mail.
<sysek> :)
<Lolly_> heloy
<sysek> wreszcie zostalem na jednej dystrybucji linuksa
<witek147> cześć
<witek147> potrzebuje pomocy przy ubuntu
<sysek> a co sie dzieje
<witek147> zniknęła mi opcja klikania na padzie w laptopie po z akualizowaniu systemu
<witek147> przy próbie otwacia ustawieµ pada ,wyskakuje taki komunikat:Executable: systemsettings PID: 19170 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<sysek> :(
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: w pracy się nudzisz?
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: przecież nie mam pracy.
<bastetmilo> i może byś tak nie skakał po kanałach :)
<Belzebub> mam bana na #jakilinux
<bastetmilo> jakbyś miał bana to by Cię tam nie bylo...
<Belzebub> było ;D
<bastetmilo> masz +q?
<Belzebub>  niet
<Belzebub> +b
<bastetmilo> ciekawe za co :)
<Belzebub> 2013-01-31 12:43:05 -!- 5 - #jakilinux: ban *!*@unaffiliated/blown-engine [by adams.freenode.net, 1197027 secs ago]
<Belzebub> za ludzką ciekawość :D
<bastetmilo> tia
<Belzebub> do jednej kobiety
<bastetmilo> do tehory?
<Belzebub> ya
<mati75> Belzebub: nie przejmuj się mnie tam też nie lubią
<bastetmilo> Aa.
<mati75> od 2 lat mam +q
<Belzebub> mati75: elyta z #archlinux.pl siedzi :C
<Lolly_> elo mati75 :)
<Belzebub> kurde, jakoś dzisiaj nie mam ochoty na harde utworki wykonawców: "Job For A Cowboy, As Blood Runs Black" :(
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: shitstorm.pl? :D
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: nawet nie będę klikać
<sysek> matko, zeby uzywac normalnie windowsa trzeb go najpierw zaktualizwoac :/
<Belzebub> klasycznie :P
<sysek> a chcialem tylko na wirtualce wgrac zune dla aktualizacji lumii
<tajwansuer> cze
<tajwansuer> jest tutaj ktos ogarniety w wyrazeniach regularnych?
<sysek> (:
<ChaosEngine> tajwansuer: ktoś pewnie jest
<ChaosEngine> tajwansuer: spróbuj zapytać
<Belzebub> tajwansuer: a na tajwanie nikt nie umie? ;)
<grek2> czesc
<grek2> jak wyłączyć urzadzenie, mam modem 3d przy starcie pyta sie o pin -nie znam go czasem to samo wyskakuje
<grek2> da sie to urzadzenie po prostu wylaczyc ?
<gjm> Modem to rfkillem.
<Dreadlish> tak, wypiąć ręką najlepiej
<gjm> tajwansuer: tadzik@#jl
<gjm> Dreadlish: No chyba że ma laptopa z wbudowanym.
<Dreadlish> regexpy nie są trudne
<Dreadlish> gjm: ręką też można wyjąć
<gjm> Trzeba odkręcać śrubki, nie każdy lubi.
<ChaosEngine> Modem 3D? ^o^
<grek2> wbudowany jest
<grek2> 3g
<ChaosEngine> :-]
<grek2> modem z plusa to netbook maly
<grek2> i o ta karte pyta sie pin
<Dreadlish> grek2: wyjmij kartę może po prostu
<grek2> nie moge go rozkrecac
<grek2> otwierac
<Dreadlish> grek2: albo dodaj do blacklista moduły od modemu
<grek2> acha to dobre - a jak znalesc to urzadzenie
<ChaosEngine> grek2: może sterownik jest modułowy, wtedy spróbuj modprobe -r <moduł>
<ChaosEngine> i do blacklist potem
<grek2> http://wklej.to/rYNaM
<grek2> ale jak ten moduł odnaleść :)
<ChaosEngine> ll /dev/tty{USB,ACM}. Tam może się kryć
<ChaosEngine> a potem w /sys/devices/class AFAIR możesz poszukać jaki moduł za nie odpowiada
<grek2> http://wklej.to/nHwqm
<ChaosEngine> nie powiem Ci dokładnie
<ChaosEngine> a w network managerze widzisz ten modem?
<grek2> chyba go widac jestem zdalnie zalogowany, ale proboje polaczyc sie przez nx
<grek2> :)gnome przesloniete jest przez unity i nie dziala zdalnie a kde nie ma zainstalowanego
<grek2> gnome -pokazuje sie samo tło
<sysek> O:
<tajwansuer> Pany, da rade wykonac dzialania matematyczne w samym szablonie regularnych?
<tajwansuer> np. z [200]Kamil do [250]Kamil i wszystko w samym replace
<BlessJah> tajwansuer: wszystko sie da
<BlessJah> tylko po co implementowac arytmetyke cala w regexpach?
<Wizard> Siemanko.
<bastetmilo> siemasz Wizard
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nieźle się mam.
<Wizard> Instaluję właśnie Ubuntu na armie.
<bastetmilo> nonono
<Wizard> Znaczy właściwie, to ono się samo instaluje.
<Wizard> Miałem drobne problemy z odpaleniem sprzętu, ale odkąd pożyczyłem zasilacz - jest lepiej ;D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: co za hardware?
<Wizard> Pandaboard.
<Dreadlish> brzmi burżujsko :
<Dreadlish> /
<Wizard> Czy ja wiem?
<Wizard> Kosztowało ~500zł, jakieś półtora roku temu.
<Dreadlish> dalej tyle kosztuje
<Wizard> Ale leżało w szafie, bo nie bardzo miałem pomysł co z tym robić.
<Wizard> Potem pożyczyłem koledze..
<Wizard> A teraz mam trochę czasu, to się sam pobawię.
<Wizard> Akurat mam zamiar sprzedać laptopa, to sobie będę pandy używał na biurku.
<Wizard> O, może ekran dotykowy dokupię :>
<jacekowski> Wizard: jedziesz na fosdem?
<Wizard> Нет
<uh4> cz
<Wizard> Cześć, uh4.
<sysek> da
<Wizard> Wy jedziecie, tw. sysek?
<Wizard> jacekowski: bastetmilo nie może, a mnie samemu się nie opłaca.
<sysek> Wizard: gdzie ?
<Wizard> Na FOSDEM.
<backoo> Witam! Mam taki problem, że gdy wpisuje cokolowiek - czy to w terminalu, czy w przeglądarce - to często występuje jakby  'klatkowanie' wpisywanego tekstu, co skutkuje wpisaniem zamiast jednej litery, np dziesięciu takich samych. Ktoś się orientuje w czym może tkwić problem? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<Wizard> backoo: Widziałem coś takiego gdzieś, kiedyś.
<sysek> Wizard: nawet nie wiem co to, i tak bym nie pojechal, bo przez prace nie mam czasu
<Wizard> Albo ktoś już taki problem miał.
<Wizard> backoo: Często tak się dzieje?
<backoo> w sumie to cały czas, no może z małymi przerwami
<backoo> ogólnie rzecz biorąc system nie zamula - tylko samo wpisywanie tekstu
<Wizard> Hmm, po tym jak się tak stanie, zerknij w dmesg.
<Wizard> I wlep końcówkę na jakiegoś wkleja.
<Wizard> To jest klawiatura USB?
<backoo> nie - laptop
<backoo> wczesniej takie cos nie mialo miejsca
<Wizard> Podłączałeś zewn. klawiaturę?
<Wizard> Masz tam jakiś inny system? Albo możesz tam odpalić jakiś inny system?
<backoo> mam inny system i tam wszystko jest ok
<Wizard> Wcześniej to znaczy przed instalajcą Ubuntu? W poprzedniej wersji?
<Wizard> Przed aktualizacją?
<backoo> wcześniej na ubuntu też było ok
<Wizard> Wrzuć gdzieś logi z apta. Jeśli oczywiście nie masz tam nic do ukrycia czy czegoś takiego.
<Wizard> Od jak dawna problem występuje?
<backoo> kernel się zaktualizował i w ogóle miałem trochę problemów z sterownikami do grafiki
<backoo> dzisiaj zaktualizował się kernel i od dzisiaj to występuje
<Wizard> No i prawdopodobnie masz odpowiedź.
<Wizard> Robiłeś restart oczywiście po aktualizacji jaca?
<Wizard> jajca?
<backoo> tak, tak
<backoo> oczywiscie wysypaly sie stery od nvidii
<Wizard> Na szczęście nie mam nigdzie nvidii :)
<backoo> i troche sie z tym bawilem, bo dopiero od kilkunastu dni korzystam z linuxa
<Wizard> LTS z tego Ubuntu, jak z koziej dupy trąba ;D
<backoo> no niestety... a ponoć najbardziej wspierają nvidię
<Wizard> Ah. Próbowałeś odpalić stare jajco?
<Wizard> backoo: Ja w takim razie wolę nie wiedzieć, jak to wygląda na ATI :D
<backoo> ja też :D
<Wizard> Powinienem się zatem cieszyć, że mój powerbook *cokolwiek* wyświetlał na linuksie. A i tak się go używać niemal nie dało.
<backoo> dzisiaj ogólnie rzecz biorąc tak się zdenerwowałem na Ubuntu, że odpaliłem windowsa no ale neistety nie wytrzymałem długo :D
<Wizard> Dobra, do meritum, bo mi się piwo kończy.
<Wizard> I tak nie wytrzymasz długo.
<Wizard> No ale naprawimy, co zepsuli.
<sysek> :o
<Wizard> Poka dmseg najpierw.
<Wizard> sysek: Cio tam?
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<jacekowski> grafika pewnie idzie prze siakas vese
<sysek> a nic. wolne mam jeszcze jutro i niestety weekend pracujacy
<Wizard> Słabo. Dalej w sadzie pracujesz?
<sysek> no
<sysek> niestety, nie wiem gdzie indziej moglbym pracowac
<Wizard> Warto wydać 7k na macbooka 13"?
<sysek> z retina?
<Wizard> Bez.
<Wizard> Retina mi się nie podoba.
<sysek> masz tam tylko i7 i 750gb dysk
<Viperoo> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Zrob-pan-cegle-powazny-problem-z-Linuksem-i-UEFI-na-nowych-laptopach-Samsunga,Aktualnosc,38963.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bn8rrhq> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<sysek> Viperoo: no wlasnie to czytam
<Wizard> sysek: I kij applowi w oko. Za SSD ile trzeba dopłacić?
<Wizard> U, uciekł.
<sysek> Wizard: zalezy ile, ale dyski ssd zaczynaja sie od ~1000 PLN
<Wizard> JAPIERD...
<Wizard> Niech się gonią. Za <5k będę miał potwora EliteBooka, który swoją drogą wygląda 3 razy lepiej niż ten nieszczęsny MacBook.
<Wizard> Albo jakiego Inspirona.
<Wizard> Dobrego Inspirona to już za 3k można mieć.
<sysek> mozna
<Wizard> A swoją drogą, uważam Ubuntu za lepszy system niż OS X ;)
<sysek> kurcze, kiedy w koncu bede mogl zaktualizowac nokie
<Wizard> Jaką nokię?
<sysek> lumia 800
<BlessJah> http://i.imgur.com/nBm12Qd.png
<BlessJah> moje ubuntu <3
<Wizard> :D
<sysek> BlessJah: co zes zrobil
<Wizard> Popsuł.
<jacekowski> ja ostatnio osbie patrzalem na ceny komputerow
<BlessJah> zainstalowałem sterowniki nvidii
<jacekowski> i za £1600 sobie moge poskladac desktopa bez zadnych kompromisow
<BlessJah> najzabawniejsze jest to, ze naprawde staralem sie nic nie popsuc
<sysek> jacekowski: ech funty
<jacekowski> GTX690, najmocniejsze i7 i 32GB ramu
<Wizard> :|
<uh4> BlessJah: brzydkie :P
<Wizard> I tak ładniejsze, niż OS X.
<BlessJah> uh4: unity panie, taka moda teraz
<Wizard> BlessJah: Unity jest super.
<dwe11er> jacekowski: bo laptopa się kupuje raz i działa dopóki nie umrze śmiercią naturalną
<sysek> wyjechalbym bym stad, ale gdzie tu pracowac w UK
<sysek> jak sie nic nie umie :/
<jacekowski> dwe11er: i co?
<jacekowski> sysek: na tasmie
<jacekowski> dwe11er: macbook umrze bardzo szybko
<dwe11er> możliwe
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie jest
<sysek> jacekowski: jakiej tasmie?
<dwe11er> mój latitude ma juz 4 lata <3
<jacekowski> sysek: pakowac paczki do pudelek
<jacekowski> sysek: albo zawijac czekolady w sreberka
<jacekowski> sysek: nie musisz angielskiego w ogole i prace dostajesz z dnia na dzien
<sysek> mozna i zaczac od tego i tak lepsze zarobki niz w polsce
<BlessJah> Wizard: jezli odpale wiecej niz jedno okno danej aplikacji, a zawsze tak robie z terminalami, to unity juz w tym momencie wymieka
<dwe11er> ostatnio jak podliczyłem to koszt laptopa wyniósł mnie 83zł miesięcznie
<jacekowski> sysek: idziesz rano sie zapytac czy chca kogos i przychodzisz na wieczorna zmiane
<sysek> nie nasmiewaj sie ze mnie :(
<sysek> ja tu probuje uciec z kraju
<jacekowski> dwe11er: mi wyszlo 45PLN + koszt dorzucenia sobie SSD pol roku temu
<jacekowski> sysek: nie nasmiewam sie
<jacekowski> sysek: mowie jak jest
<jacekowski> sysek: jest praca dla kazdego tutaj
<sysek> kto chce to znajdzie prace zawsze
<jacekowski> sysek: cos takiego ja bezrobocie tutaj nie istnieje
<jacekowski> sysek: i za minimalna wyplate da sie zyc
<sysek> wiem
<Wizard> BlessJah: U mnie działa.
<Wizard> Nie tylko u mnie.
<sysek> a tutaj
<sysek> za 1300 zl nic nie kupisz
<jacekowski> za 1300zl tutaj tez nic nie kupisz
<uh4> BlessJah: http://scena.mooo.com/~uh4/1.png
<dwe11er> jacekowski: a nie, 72zł a z ssd to 87zł by wyszło
<jacekowski> za 1300zl to nigdzie nikt nie kupisz
<jacekowski> uh4: stary kernel
<BlessJah> Wizard: usilowalem nic nie zepsuc, ale nawet nie o idiotoodpornosci mowie
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 3.7.4-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Wed Jan 23 20:32:31 CET 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<uh4> jacekowski: stary screen :)
<sysek> uh4: dobry jest ten grants?
<uh4> jacekowski:  Linux scena.mooo.com 2.6.32-308.8.2.el5.028stab101.1  / na serwerze mam ciągle 2.6 :D
<uh4> sysek: no pół poszedł
<jacekowski> i centosa
<BlessJah> Wizard: po prostu unity wymieka przy dowolnym tilingu, a przynajmniej przy czymkolwiek z taskbarem jaki byl od stosowany od win 95, przez gnome2, kde az po xfce i inne takie
<uh4> sysek: jutro reszta
<jacekowski> uh4: jak tak mozna
<uh4> jacekowski: debiana ale vps ciągnie jakieś jajko z centosa
<sysek> uh4: ale ja sie pytam czy dobry :P
<Wizard> BlessJah: A po polsku?
<dwe11er> Wizard: właśnie widziałem u kumpla z unity jak sie miotał z touchpadem przy 2 okienkach z vimem i jednym terminalem, nawet niezmaksymalizowane ;f
<uh4> sysek: nawet, ja nie lubie whyskey
<Wizard> Pfff.
<Wizard> dwe11er: Niedługo reszta linuksowych biurek będzie w tak głębokim średniowieczu, że już nikt poza programistami nie będzie tego używał.
<dwe11er> i dobrze
<Wizard> Zobaczysz, jak kolejne dystrybucje zaadaptują Unity, lub odejdą w mrok.
<dwe11er> będzie więcej programistów
<jacekowski> unity to porazka w porownaniu do kafelek z w8
<Wizard> jacekowski: Mówi się kafelków.
<uh4> mi się unuty podoba, kwestia gustu
<dwe11er> uh4: nie chodzi czy sie podoba czy nie
<dwe11er> chodzi o praktyczność
<Wizard> Na szczęście niedługo to już nie będzie kwestia gustu :)
<uh4> ale uwarzam że jak bym miał czas to bym sobie fluxboxa zrobił. Moim zdaniem najlepsze Xy
<Wizard> dwe11er: Jest bardzo praktyczne.
<BlessJah> Wizard: przelaczanie sie miedzy dwoma terminalami i przegladarka nie jest mocno praktyczne
<uh4> dwe11er: mi pasuje, nie narzekam, kwestia przezwyczajenia.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Alt+tab, alt+` o_O
<gjm> "uważam"
<BlessJah> jesli ktos sie zadowoli gora jednym oknem z kazdej aplikacji, to ok, moze byc wygodne
<Wizard> Nieprawda to.
<gjm> 23:46 < uh4> ale uwarzam że jak bym miał czas to bym sobie fluxboxa zrobił. Moim zdaniem  najlepsze Xy
<dwe11er> Wizard: używanie touchpada nie jest praktyczne
<gjm> Fluxobx to najlepsze Xy
<gjm> lolwat
<Wizard> Dobra, idę od was.
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Cześć.
<uh4> BlessJah: http://scena.mooo.com/~uh4/3.png jeszcze ot takie coś mam
<uh4> gjm: a nie?
<uh4> szybkie, fajnie się konfigutuje. Fakt że trochę zabawy - ale to z czasem fajnie wygląda i praktycznie jest.
<gjm> Fluxbox to Xy? Weź idź się ogarnij.
<dwe11er> uh4: chodzi o terminologię
<dwe11er> ;f
<sysek> o i Wizard przez was poszedl
<uh4> gjm: a backbox to nie Xy?
<gjm> Wiesz o czym mówisz w ogóle?
<uh4> chodzi mi o środowisko graficzne. Jeśli o to ci chodzi.
<dwe11er> uh4: Xy to xorg-server
<dwe11er> fluxbox to window manager ;f
<gjm> "Menadżer okien" po polsku.
<dwe11er> da
<uh4> no tak.
<gjm> No więc gadasz od rzeczy.
<uh4> ale wiesz o co chodzi
<gjm> To nie znaczy że inni muszą wiedzieć, więc zastanów się zanim coś napiszesz.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-01
<Wizard> sysek: Poszedł, bo już śpiący był ;P
<Wizard> uh4: No i widzisz coś narobił?
<Wizard> Musisz się wyrażać precyzyjni!
<Wizard> Używa ktoś Geary?
<sysek> :o
<cezart> Hiho ppl
<Wizard> cezart: Cześć.
<Wizard> Kopę lat. Nawróciłeś się? :>
<cezart> Wizard: caly czas na linuksie tylko na irca sie nie mialo czasu wejsc.
<Wizard> :)
<cezart> Wizard: zainstalowalem se na fona irca i zagladam na freenode :)
<cezart> W sumie mam legalna licencje xp i recovery dvd ale nie chce mi sie kupowac usb-dvd po to by tylko winde zainstalowac na netbooka
<Wizard> Warto w ogóle?
<cezart> Licencja ze sprzetem byla a na stacjonarce mam 12.04 z mate desktop bo unity to resource hog jesli chodzi o stare kompy
<cezart> A xp by sie przydalo bo mi scroll nie dziala jak gram na wine w ja2 1.13 i czasem trzeba uruchomic jakies äutorskie aplikacje w stylu testy na prawo jazdy itp
<BlessJah> ja2 :D
<Wizard> cezart: Bardzo szkoda, że utrącili Unity2D
<Wizard> Jeszcze się na tym przejadą.
<Wizard> Moje argumenty są takie:
<Wizard> - QML w Qt 5 mocno zoptymalizowano, jest też przyspieszany 3D.
<cezart> Grales kiedys w 1.13? Bo jezeli chodzi o mechanike gry to masz calkiem inna gre. Z resztą o popularnosci tej gierki swiadczy liczebnosc grupy moderskiej
<Wizard> - QML w Qt 5 jest w 100% zgodny z tym z Qt 4 - to był jeden z priorytetów, przy czym oczywiście akceleracja 3D jest.
<Wizard> No i do tego ludki od Compiza powiedziały, że mają w dupie wayland.
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> A Shuttleworth tak peany o tym waylandzie pisał.
<Wizard> Wot, błąd!
<cezart> Grales kiedys w 1.13? Bo jezeli chodzi o mechanike gry to masz calkiem inna gre. Z resztą o popularnosci tej gierki swiadczy liczebnosc grupy moderskiej
<BlessJah> caly czas gram, ale niemodowana gold edition
<Wizard> JA? Jagged Aliance?
<BlessJah> widzialem ze najnowszy mod duzo mieszal
 * Wizard czuje sie ignorowany i idzie :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, jagged alliance
<cezart> Nowe rozdzialki dodanespiegowanie miny kierunkowe z mapami wf 6.06
<cezart> Poprawiona ai wieksze poziomy trudnosci doslownie cud mid orzeszki
<BlessJah> hm... w sumie ja zatrzymalem sie tuz przed szturmem na medune
<cezart> W podstawce czy w 1.13?
<BlessJah> mam w wine postawiona, sesja w pelni, chyba najlepszy moment na zdobycie karabinow rakietowych i szturm
<BlessJah> 1.12
<cezart> Bo 1.13 ma MASYWNE kontrataki nawet na poczatku w drassen czyli okolo 60 elite i 50 regulars
<cezart> I poprawione jest to ze teraz jest autofire ze samemu reguluujesz dlugosc serii
<cezart> 50 pociskoww z mg do supressa moba to teraz sie uzywa z reszta na bears pit sa manuale do ja2 1.13 i poczytaj sobie
<cezart> Dobra ja ide afk bo lece do dziekanatu :>
<sysek> i nadal nie ma aktualizacji do mojej lumii
<BlessJah> huh, 60 elite? to teraz trzeba po 20 najemnikow do kazdej pipidowki wsadzac, zeby je obronic, czy mozesz do podobnych rozmiarow szkolic samoobrone?
<cezart> Blesjah ok 110 naa kopalnie w drassen na jeden sektor a samoobrona to jak sobie w plikach konfiguracyjnych ustawisz.
<cezart> Teraz jest opcja wsparcia ze z sasienich sektorow imm pomaga ekipa. Ale dodali koszty samoobrony ze za jednego sie placi pare docoww dziennie zaleznie od poziomu jego wyszkolenia
<BlessJah> to chyba 200 trzeba, jak beda regular
<BlessJah> ile taka walka trwa, masakra
<BlessJah> jeszcze nie daj boze jak najemnik bedzie w wiosce?
<cezart> Nah granatniki i 2-3 mg i mas supress ze jak seria lata w powietrzu obok nich to ap traca
<BlessJah> przy autoresolve pewny trup
<cezart> Tury ai sa maksymalnie przyspieszone
<BlessJah> no mam nadzieje ze wszystko co nie dotyczy najemnika jest
<sysek> (:
<sysek> hm
<Wizard> sysek: Co?
<Wizard> Też masz ochotę pograć?
<BlessJah> lp 100
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> no tak, okruszek pod klawiszem
<sysek> Wizard: nei tam
<bastetmilo> w co gracie?
<sysek> bastetmilo: ktos tam gra w ja2
<bastetmilo> a co to?
<DaZ> lol te kobiety
<sysek> bastetmilo: jagged aliance 2
<sysek> chyba tak to sie pisze
<sysek> bastetmilo: jaks gra turowa
<bastetmilo> a co to jest gra turowa?
<jacekowski> ftpd: bede w delirum kolo 19:30
<sysek> bastetmilo: najpierw Ty, pozniej przeciwnik
<bastetmilo> a.
<mateusz> Heroes 3 to była najlepsza turowa gra ;)
<Cyr4x> Słuchajcie na partycję o pojemności 19 GB wgrałem obraz partimage zrobiony z partycji 12 GB. O ile programy partycjonujące typu Gparted widzą mi faktycznie partycję 19 GB, o tyle system już widzi 12 GB i rzuca komunikatami o małej ilości miejsca. Da się coś ustawć, żeby system też widział 19 GB?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-02
<qermit> http://giznet.pl/wsj-20-lutego-sony-oficjalnie-pokaze-konsole-playstation-4/
<konradb> ak
<sysek> :)
<gjm> \o
<jacekowski> ftpd: ping?
<jacekowski> ftpd: bede na jabu jabu
<jacekowski> pod jacekowski@jacekowski.org
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gandalf> Witam
<gandalf> ma ktos pomysl co jest nie tak jeżeli dbconfig wyrzuca błąd podczas instalacji phpmyadmina?
<gandalf> czepia sie, że niby hasło nieprawidłowe
<gandalf> http://wklej.to/JVZR5
<gandalf> cos czuje, ze zabawa na potem, i trza bedzie recznie adminowi tabelki tworzyc
<gandalf> a najfajniejsze ze w userach mysql wpis dla my admina istnieje i jest zgodny z tym co wpisywalem :)
<gandalf> i uprawnienia miec nawet .. hehh
<jacekowski> gandalf: masz usera z mniejszymi uprawnieaniami z % haslem
<jacekowski> gandalf: poza tym, pma nie wymaga niczego
<jacekowski> czesc niepotrzebnych ficzerow wymaga tabelek wlasnych
<jacekowski> ale to akurat create robi spod debian-maint costam usera
<gandalf> nom on sie czepia bo nie mooze stworzyc bazy phpmyadmin mimo iz ma usera z prawami do wszystkiego
<gandalf> nie sądziłem, ze to powiem, ale jednak. Czas na format
<BlessJah> gandalf: fajnie brzmi to wyznanie po tym, jak przyznales ze masz z mysql problem
<BlessJah> :]
<gandalf> tak namącone, namieszane, przekombinowane u mnie wszystko, że nawet jak bym chciał tego doprowadzić do ładu nie dam rady
<jacekowski> gandalf: popatrz jaki jest blad
<jacekowski> gandalf: z plikow nie moze potworzyc
<jacekowski> gandalf: zrobilbym purge calego PMA
<jacekowski> i potem przeinstaloal
<gandalf> właśnie katalogi tworze bo nie ma :) i zrobiłem drop dla phpmyadmina
<gandalf> usera tez wek
<jacekowski> purge i reinstall
<gandalf> działa :)
<gandalf> przy okazji var/log dostało nowy katalog :D dbconfig-common
<gandalf> i już nie krzyczy, ze nie ma
<suhy> Da się mając kilka obrazków (różne szerokości, ta sama wysokość) przerobić na identyczną szerokość i wysokość, nie skalując ich a tylko przesuwając na środek?
<suhy> konsolowo za jednym zamachem
<Dreadlish> popatrz sobie na imagemagicka
<Dreadlish> może on coś takiego potrafi
<qermit> suhy: da sie
<qermit> suhy: w pierwszym przebiegu sprawdzasz szerokość/wysokość, a następnie obliczasz ile chcesz uciąć z której strony
<suhy> bardziej dodać
<suhy> bo mam mnóstwo obrazków (mniej niż 31)x31px i chciałbym je mieć wszystkie 31x31
<ftpd> jacekowski, ping
<jacekowski> ftpd: pong
<BlessJah> lolwut, drugi zwis xorga w ciagu godziny?
<BlessJah> znowu zaliczam wtf: poprzednio na ślepo zalagowałem się na tty jako root i dałem reboot, teraz lightdm sie zrestartowal i zawiesil po wprowadzeniu hasla
<BlessJah> no, udała się ta sama co poprzednio sztuczka (ale dopiero na tty3)
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, wróc do stage 2.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: powoli do mnie dociera ze mimo szczerych checi znowu popsulem ubuntu
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, http://cl.ly/MdMW
<BlessJah> może za bardzo się staram?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: to ubuntu?
<Stirlitz> Może, ubuntu na moim laptopie tez dożyło pół roku, potem sie bateria rozładowała.
<Stirlitz> Na unity.
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, tamten wykresik z ubuntu.pl jest.
<BlessJah> no to ja ubuntu włączam, wyłączam, instaluje kde a potem je kasuje, instaluje 5 przeglądarek, potem usuwam trzy, po trzech upgrade
<BlessJah> ach jednego dnia nie update'uję przez dwa tygodnie
<BlessJah> takie tam intensywniejsze nieco użytkowanie
<Stirlitz> Nie wiem, BlessJah ja uzywam na serwerach ubuntu, wydaje mi się że z powodzeniem. Mam na lapie tam nic nie grzebie bo i tak odpalam tylko konsolę.
<Stirlitz> W domu natomiast do odpalania terminali najlepszy jest mac mini ;)
<BlessJah> siedziałem tak długo na archu, że grzebię bez przerwy, ale staram się za wszelką cenę grzebać tylko apt-em i synaptic-em
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, osx to jaest
<Stirlitz> taki pomost miedzy normalnym linuksem i działaniem
<Stirlitz> wiele rzeczy jest wkurwiających ale... działa.
<BlessJah> niestety nie dla mnie
<BlessJah> ja musze pomacać od środka czasem
<Stirlitz> Taaak, potem sie zmieni.
<ChaosEngine> nieee, osx, apple to zuo
<ChaosEngine> religia zabrania
<Stirlitz> znaczy idealny jest?
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: też kiedyś miałem takie podejście ^^
<ChaosEngine> też musze pomacać, spsuć i naprawić i to nie tylko czasem
<Stirlitz> OSX jest fajny tylko... ograniczony?
<Stirlitz> Jakby uzytkownicy osx zobaczyli nautilusa to by sie zesrali.
<BlessJah> nautilusa? po czy przed kastracja?
<Stirlitz> Po kastarcji tez jest lepszy.
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> niezle
<BlessJah> mi sie podoba w file managerze na makach (finder on miał?) jak prezentuje w kolumnach kolejne poziomu wgłąb drzewa
<BlessJah> widok a'la lista (małe ikonki, tekst obok) ale wiele poziomów na raz
<Stirlitz> Finder to jest najgorsze cos w maku, przynajmniej ja tak widzę.
<BlessJah> ale ten jeden ficzer przynajmniej jest fajny, przyznaj
<Stirlitz> Nic nie jest fajne jeśli chodzi o Findera.
<DaZ> dolphin tez tak umie
<DaZ> :v
<BlessJah> kde umie wszystko co umieja inne systemy i jeszcze wiecej
<DaZ> no, nie wszystko :v
<BlessJah> nie zdziwilbym sie, gdyby kafelki tez go nauczyli
<Stirlitz> Ba to toś nie potrafi folderów u góry postawić, tylko alfabetycznie.
<Stirlitz> Wszystko jest plikiem :)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: z perspektywy niedzielnego usera wygladalo tak ladnie :/
<DaZ> bo to wyglada ladnie ;_;
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ale poza tym jest ok.
<Stirlitz> i budzi się w sekundę, w stressie bierze 32W, normalnie około 13
<Stirlitz> sprzetowo mac mini wymiata jeśli nie oczekuje sie osiągów
<BlessJah> mac mini to to pudełeczko?
<BlessJah> czy laptop?
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, pudełeczko.
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> sie gra, sie ma, ja potrzebuje laptopa
<shards_of_narsil> czesc
<sorbiq> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-03
<vegelukasz> siema
<vegelukasz> potrzebuje pomocy
<wsky> Wizard: ping
<vegelukasz> dj_oko
<vegelukasz> zechce ktoś pomóc?
<wsky> w czym
<test___> Hi
<CookieM> ho
<Wizard> wsky: Pong
<wsky> Wizard: wiesz może dlaczego consolekit odpala nieaktywną sesję w X uruchamiany z konsoli?
<wsky> w ubuntu*
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Racz wyjaśnić co masz na myśli :)
<wsky> odpalasz ck-launch-session oraz sesję kde z .xinitrc
<wsky> kde się odpala, sesja consolekit się odpala
<wsky> ale jest nieaktywna i nie działa
<wsky> więc nie dziąła mątowanie urządzeń czy hibernacja, czy też zarządzanie networkmanagerem
<wsky> odpalana z kdm jest aktywna
<Wizard> A to dziwne.
<wsky> montowanie*
<Wizard> A jaką masz sesję ustawioną w .dmrc?
<wsky> kde-plasma
<wsky> Wizard: jakie patche są potrzebne do uruchomienia jajka z kernel.org na ubuntu?
<gjm> Nieee, tutaj przylazł...
<Dreadlish> kto
<gjm> 09:31 -!- wsky [~cetra@unaffiliated/cetra] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Wizard> gjm: Co chcesz od wsky?
<Wizard> Nie lubisz go?
<gjm> Nie lubię.
<gjm> Wizard: http://ompldr.org/vaGM3dw/shot.png
<Dreadlish> winteruś mnie nie lubi :<
<Wizard> Meh.
<Wizard> To było na #dinozaury-pl?
<Dreadlish> masz przecież gdzie to było
<Wizard> Zamknąłem już.
<Wizard> hackerspace-pl
<Wizard> pfffffff lolzors.
<Wizard> hackerspace.
<Wizard> ;D
<bastetmilo> hejtujesz hakerspejsa?
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> "Jestem z Warszawy" "Warszawa jest chujowa" - nie muszę, sami świetnie to robią :D
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> To akurat wsky sprowokował.
<bastetmilo> a co to jest wsky?
<gjm> kto*
<Wizard> Taki śmieszny ludź.
<gjm> 19:18 < gjm> Wizard: http://ompldr.org/vaGM3dw/shot.png
<bastetmilo> z Warszawy?
<gjm> Nie, z Radomia.
<bastetmilo> omg
<gjm> Ogólnie popierdzielony.
<BlessJah> ech...
<gjm> Mech.
<tagava> Fatal Error: Allowed memory size of 53.... bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 103 bytes) in /var/.../nzbinfo.php on line 60
<tagava> what is that?
<Dreadlish> tagava: memory leak zapewne
<Dreadlish> albo brakuje ramu
<tagava> dzieki dodalem w php.ini
<ChaosEngine> ciężki skrypt
<Wizard> PHP :D
<Wizard> Trolololo.
<mucha090> witam
<mucha090> wie ktoś z was jak naprawić taki problem?
<mucha090> :xrandr12_init_modes Broken NVIDIA RandR detected, falling back to RandR 1.0. Please consider using the Nouveau driver instead.
<mucha090> a wersje sterownika mam 304.64
<mucha090> zainstalowany z binarki
<ChaosEngine> niekompatybilne ABI?
<ChaosEngine> w gentoo przekompilowuję xrandr, xorg i co tam jeszcze jest
<mucha090> hmmm....
<mucha090> więc co dokładnie byś polecał zrobić?
<ChaosEngine> pogooglać
<mucha090> bo nawet jak zaglądałem do kodu wine to zauważyłem że na 304.64 powinno działać
<mucha090> albo mi się tylko tak wydaje
<ChaosEngine> mucha090: a co Ci to wypisuje?
<mucha090> no i googlowanie też jak narazie nic nie daje bo jak zauważyłem każdy ma ten sam problem
<mucha090> tzn co ma mi wypisywać co?
<mucha090> sprecyzuj
<mucha090> ChaosEngine: jeśli tobie chodzi o ten error to nawet przy uruchomieniu winecfg
<ChaosEngine> poszukakj po prostu opisu tego błędu w google, nie wiem co ma ci wypisywać
<ChaosEngine> ewentualnie jak masz problem z wine to zainstaluj inną (wyższą/niższą) wersję
<ChaosEngine> ewentualnie przeinstaluj albo inne sterowniki (nowsze/starsze)
<mucha090> ChaosEngine: ot co tutaj jest napisane http://source.winehq.org/patches/data/92277
<ChaosEngine> fuck U nvidia?
<ChaosEngine> next!
<sysek> :)
<sysek> denerwuje mnie to kde
<beboj> witam wie ktos moze czemu thunderbird nie reaguje na zmiany wygladu pod fluxboxem?
<Dreadlish> bo thunderbird jest pod gtk?
<Dreadlish> a fluxboxowi to lata?
<beboj> mhm
<sysek> no nie, wine pod androida
<ChaosEngine> beboj: zmień gtk-theme
<lucaszz> ale ten Krusaider jest nieprzyzwoicie wolny  :D
<jacekowski> sysek: nom
<jacekowski> sysek: ale nie dziaua
<jacekowski> sysek: kolesiowi nie zadziauao
<marcin82> no jaki pech :D
<tagava> samba - dlaczego bardzo powoli pojawia sie w urzadzeniach na windows 7 :( wins ustawiony na routerze
<ChaosEngine> wina tuska
<ChaosEngine> a na serio to pokaż config albo coś
<ChaosEngine> bo szklane kule zostawiłemw letnim bucie
<DaZ> riight
<BlessJah> tym razem to ja bede pierwszy!!!
<Dreadlish> trzy wykrzykniki
<Dreadlish> troche wygląda idiotycznie
<jacekowski> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oneoneonejedenjedenjeden111111111111111111
<Dreadlish> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111oneoneoneoneoneoneonoejedenjedenras
<DaZ> ¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!
<tagava> http://pastebin.com/eeLT0CFn
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to z radosci i wcale nie wyglada idiotycznie
<tagava> to aktualny config
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: :/
<ChaosEngine> tagava: oh my. aleś nawrzucał
<ChaosEngine> potrzebne Ci te wszystkie opcje na początku?
<ChaosEngine> bez winsa nie chodzi lepiej?
<Dreadlish> po co wins
<Dreadlish> cups
<Dreadlish> i reszta
<Dreadlish> defaultowy config jest po to, żeby sobie pohashować wszystko
<ChaosEngine> właśnie, też tak sądze
<tagava> winsa bym chciał bo mam na routerze ustawione 2 podsieci
<tagava> i bez tego mi sie gubi
<tagava> to co wyhashowac?
<ChaosEngine> prościej będzie jak Ci pokaże swój
<ChaosEngine> tagava: http://wklej.org/id/946853/?hl=ini
<ChaosEngine> jak na to patrxzę to też nawaliłem staffu
<ChaosEngine> *patrę
<ChaosEngine> PATRZĘ mówię, grrr
<tagava> i jak z klientem na win
<tagava> wyswietla Ci go od strzału?
<ChaosEngine> tagava: tak
<ChaosEngine> wchodzę w otoczenie sieciowe i od razu widzę
<ChaosEngine> nie ma z tym problemu
<ChaosEngine> mam smbd i nmbd daemony
<ChaosEngine> tylko
<ChaosEngine> więc może to nie wina wins
<tagava> na routerze mam openvpn i z winsem na nim nie mam klopotow z otoczeniem sieciowym
<tagava> tylko jedna maszyna (lubuntu) pojawia sie na windowsowych klientach po minucie
<ChaosEngine> tagava: a logi samby coś mówią?
<ChaosEngine> albo win7?
<ChaosEngine> no to sprawdź jej logi może
<tagava> bez fajerwerkow w logach
<ChaosEngine> a kopiowanie potem z/do niej odbywa się normalnie czy też wolno?
<tagava> ciezko mi to stwierdzic bo dyski sa 5400rpm i do tego z truecryptem ale raczej jest ok
<Stirlitz> tagava, sprawdź co jest masterem moze on trzyma
<ChaosEngine> uhm, no naprzykład użyj tych sposobów: http://superuser.com/questions/85719/ubuntu-samba-server-not-discovered-by-windows-7
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdcb89a> (at superuser.com)
<ChaosEngine> local i prefered master ale możesz tego nie chcieć skoro masz już ustatnowionego winsa i sieć działa ok
<Stirlitz> jaki śliczny bug http://cl.ly/MdeZ
<tagava> na pc z lubuntu i sambą stoją jeszcze serwisy upnp
<Stirlitz> 2.6.35 -> 2.6.38
<tagava> one wykrywane są od strzału
<tagava> samba dopiero po minucie - 2óch
<ChaosEngine> upnp jest b.szybkie
<ChaosEngine> router tym zarządza zazwyczaj AFAIR
<ChaosEngine> samba a właściwie netbios jest wujowy
<ChaosEngine> tagava: odpal może jakiegoś sniffera sieciowego i ponasłuchuj ruchu - może złapiesz jakiś ruch z błędem
<ChaosEngine> może dnsy się kłucą albo coś
<ChaosEngine> kurde nie wiem
<Stirlitz> kłócą
<tagava> musi być coś w ustawieniach samby co skopałem
<ChaosEngine> kłÓcą. merci; samba po sieci jest cholernie gadatliwa
<ChaosEngine> może tak, może nie
<tagava> bo wybiórczo tylko ubuntu jest opóźnione
<ChaosEngine> tylko ten jeden ma problem? jak tak to zerżnij konfig za innych
<tagava> dpieszczę jutro
<Stirlitz> wcale nie musi, wystarczy że któryś trzyma
<ChaosEngine> Stirlitz: co Ci tak ładnie ciekło?
<Stirlitz> a to loteria w sumie
<tagava> nowy top gear się pojawił :)
<tagava> dobranoc Państwu
<ChaosEngine> pa
<Stirlitz> ChaosEngine, 18861108 18859036  99%    0.19K 898148       21   3592592K kmalloc-192
<Stirlitz> i resztż
<Stirlitz> reszta
<ChaosEngine> OOM killer zawitał?
<Stirlitz> 7GB bagatela ;)
<Stirlitz> nie zdążył
<ChaosEngine> :-)
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: ale upnp nie ma nic do samby
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: zupelnie inne rzeczy
<ChaosEngine> jacekowski: no nie ma; nie twierdzę przeciwnie
<ChaosEngine> swoją drogą upnp mimo że niezabezpieczone potrafi być jest mega wydajniejsze od samby
<ChaosEngine> dobra, też idę spać
<ChaosEngine> nara
<jacekowski> ale upnp to http
<jacekowski> i upnp jest gowniane
<jacekowski> i upnp uzywa tylko broadcastow
<jacekowski> sambe cala mozna zrobic porzadnie unicastami
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-27
<m477_> gibon :)
<sysek> :)
<Ulvhedin> ls -la
<Ulvhedin> oops ;)
<sysek> passwd
<sysek> :D
<gjm> dupa.8
<gjm> whoops
<Ulvhedin> useradd -p admin123 admin
<Ulvhedin> oops.. nie to okno ;)
<sysek> rm -rf / :F
<nvll> rm -rf /*
<Ulvhedin> ooo zadzialalo.. cos zrobilo..
<Ulvhedin> bledem nie sypnelo, to dobrze?
<gjm> Wyżarło zawartość lodówki.
<Ulvhedin> no zauwazylem jakies zamieszanie w kuchni..
<Ulvhedin> to forum ubuntu.. czemu ludzie ze nie pisza ze cos sie wypierdala? :d
<gjm> >forum
<gjm> lolnope
<Ulvhedin> kur... kanal
<Ulvhedin> sorki.. leze chory, okolo 39stC... jebie mi sie pod kopulka..
<sysek> i siedzisz przy kompie
<sysek> DO LOZKA
<gjm> "leze chory"
<gjm> Też leżę z lapkiem.
<Ulvhedin> leeeze..
<Ulvhedin> laptop na jajach i czytam
<Ulvhedin> jebany.. chyba mi bumblbee nie odcielo nvdidii... zaraz bede mial ogotowane
<Ulvhedin> ugotowane
<Ulvhedin> [   34.208362] bbswitch: disabling discrete graphics
<Ulvhedin> a mimo to.. grzeje jak piec
<Ulvhedin> oo babilon 5 na axn black leci
<sysek> oO
<Ulvhedin> sysek: to taki serial ;)
<sysek> wiem :P
<Ulvhedin> kawal wam wkleje.. moze sie nie rozjedzie
<Ulvhedin> " Synek Billa Gatesa pyta się ojca:
<Ulvhedin> - Tato, chciałbym w końcu zasmakować seksu, ale nie wiem jak
<Ulvhedin> zaproponować to kobiecie...
<Ulvhedin> - Musisz, synu, kupić jej wielki bukiet pięknych róż, zaprosić ją do
<Ulvhedin> wykwintnej restauracji na dobrą kolację i markowe wino, poźniej zabrać
<Ulvhedin> ją ekskluzywnym samochodem do drogiego hotelu...
<Ulvhedin> W tym momencie wtrąciła się córka:
<Ulvhedin> - Tatusiu, a co z romantycznym spacerem nad brzegiem jeziora, zbieraniem
<Ulvhedin> polnych kwiatów w świetle księżyca, szeptaniem czułych słowek?
<Ulvhedin> - To wszystko wymyslili linuksiarze, córeczko, żeby podupczyć za
<Ulvhedin> darmo..."
<gjm> HE HE HE
<gjm> jeszcze raz wklej na kanał
<Ulvhedin> a co.. nie widac?
<gjm> No.
<Ulvhedin> teraz taki z rodzaju niezrozumialych dla ludzi
<Ulvhedin> > Na pracowniczy bal maskowy przyszli:
<Ulvhedin> > - sekretarka w masce kota,
<Ulvhedin> > - księgowa w masce królika,
<Ulvhedin> > - dyrektor w masce lwa,
<Ulvhedin> > - informatyk w masce 255.255.255.0
<gjm> nieśmieszne
<Ulvhedin> wogole...
<Ulvhedin> Czym różni się kobieta - informatyk w spodniach od kobiety - informatyka w spódnicy?
<Ulvhedin> czasem dostepu ;)
<gjm> Wystarczy.
<bastetmilo> Ulvhedin: nieśmieszne
<Ulvhedin> no tak...
<Ulvhedin> kopiuje ze jakiejs gimbusiarskiej stronki..
<Ulvhedin> nic nowego..
<Ulvhedin> aa tego nie slyszalem...
<Ulvhedin> - Na czym oskarżenie opiera twierdzenie, że oskarżony się ukrywał?
<Ulvhedin> - Nie miał profilu na naszej klasie, Wysoki Sądzie!
<gjm> 12:21 @         gjm │ Wystarczy.
<sysek> ach ten zly gjm
<sysek> :D
<Dreadlish> on taki zły
<DaZ> największy zbrodniarz wojenny
<ftpd> gjm, A ja Ci też sprzedam kawał, chcesz?
<gjm> Kawał czego? :>
<gjm> Nie no, dawaj.
<ftpd> Co robi feministka, jak usłyszy dobry kawał?
<ftpd> Uśmiecha się pod wąsem!
<gjm> Dobre.
<gjm> Jak już jesteśmy przy śmiesznych rzeczach:
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/lz7hOlC.jpg
<ftpd> Hehe.
<DaZ> ale bk.
<sysek> gjm: nadal mnie to smieszy :D
<drathir> ech... chyba czas sie przeniesc z bramek ubuntu.pl , bo niestety mam wrazenie po wszystkich napisanych mailach, ze maja to gleboko gdzies... No coz co zrobic tym bardziej szkoda, bo zlego slowa wczesniej nie moglem powiedziec...
<TheNumb> bramek?
<drathir> TheNumb: xmpp bramek...
<lisu> dobry
<Marqin> droby lisu
<Marqin> TheNumb: teraz jakies nowe community rozkrecaja
<Marqin> ubuntupolska pl czy cos takiego
<lisu> powaga? a co stara gwardia wymiera?
<lisu> w sumie sie nie dziwie, bo jak ktos przyszedł, to było hasło "poczytaj sobie" ;)
<Marqin> wlasciwie to nie nowe
<Marqin> tylko to z google+
<Marqin> zalozyli sobie forum teraz i stronke
<TheNumb> to nie ci sami od linuxmint polska?
<TheNumb> czy jakoś tak
<TheNumb> Ci co ukradli mati75 fajpejdża
<Marqin> niee
<Marqin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/108722991991342704083 Ci
<mati75> TheNumb: mam ich dość
<mati75> TheNumb: to są cwaniaki robiący sobie reklamę na czyich plecach
<jakub> Witaj cie wszyscy
<jakub> czy ktos wie jakim sposobem moge zmienić ustaiwenia OSD Notyf...
<jakub> zaiontalowałem cos takiego jak
<jakub> sudo apt-get install notifyosdconfig
<jakub> ale za nic nie działa żadna opcja
<jakub> mam  13.10 ;/
<jakub> generalnie zalezy mi na zmianie koloru oraz aby nie działał zawsze na wierzchu
<maniu> jakub: edytuj recznie w pliku ~/.notify-osd
<jakub> maniu: no wlasnie czytam o tym:)
<Marqin> +1 to stad http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-28
<lukasz_> elo
<lukasz_> mam mega duzego xml
<lukasz_> chcialbym w nim podmienic jedna linijke
<lukasz_> jak to zrobic
<lukasz_> bo programy mi sie wysypuja na nim
<lukasz_> typu nano
<kklimonda> sedem
<jacekowski> eeeeeeeeee
<jacekowski> jakim sedem
<jacekowski> xmllint z xpath
<DaZ> te uczucie kiedy lint umie cos wincyj
<kklimonda> gut point
<kklimonda> xpath nie załaduje całego dokumentu do pamięci?
<kklimonda> xmllint z xpath*
<jakub_> cześć wam
<jakub_> czy znajdzie sie chetna osoba ktora po kroetce powie mi cos o partycjach ubuntu 13.10 ?
<jakub_> sprawdzam programem i nie wiem czy mam dobrze ustawione
<jakub_> a ze jest to pierwsza przygoda z ubuntu wypadalo by wiedziec takie podstawowe dane ;]
<TheNumb> Co o partycjach?
<xaxes`> znałem jedną patrycję
<TheNumb> Najprościej zainstalować na jednej partycji całe ubuntu u tyle.
<TheNumb> i*
<Tracerneo> Musisz wpisać format C:/, aby wyświetliło ci w jakim formacie masz główną partycję.
<jakub_> znacyz ja mam na dysku jednym
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie możesz zrobić jeszcze jedną na swap.
<jakub_> nie nie czekajcie Panowie
<jakub_> ja juz tlumacze
<jakub_> mam 3 dyski 2 win 1 linux
<jakub_> linux to 120 gb odzielny dysk
<jakub_> no i mam tkaie oto partyvcje tam
<jakub_> system plikow partycja 1 62gb ext 4
<jakub_> system plikow partycja 6 55gb ext4
<jakub_> partycja rozszrzona partycja 2 58 gb
<jakub_> partycja wymiany partycja 5  3,4 gb
<jakub_> i to wszystko
<jakub_> czyto jest dobrze?
<jakub_> tylko skad mam tyle gb ;/
<xaxes`> jak dają to bierz
<jakub_> no nie ma co zalowac.. ;]
<TheNumb> jakub_: a pokaż skrinszota :P
<jakub_> jasne
<jakub_> juz chwila
<jacekn> jakub_: partycje rozszerzona zawiera w sobie partycje 6 i 5
<jacekn> jakub_: zreszta to nie jest nic linuxowego, w Windows jest tak samo, tak dzialaja partycje rozszerzone
<TheNumb> jakub_: a może tak na imgur.com?
<TheNumb> A nie przez DCC
<gjm> lol
<jacekn> jakub_: innymi slowy musisz zignorowac partycja rozszrzona partycja 2 58 gb i sie powinno zgadzac
<jakub_> a rozmoarowo ok ?
<jakub_> dobrze ustawilem przy instalacji ?
<TheNumb> jakub_: wrzuc screenshota na imgur.com
<drathir> bry...
<jacekn> jakub_: rozmiarowo zalezy do czego, 62G na system to troche duzo ale moze tyle potrzebujesz, zalezy co gdzie masz podmontowane
<TheNumb> A nie przesyłasz mi przez irce.
<jakub_> prosze
<jakub_> http://imgur.com/16Q7zmC
<drathir> a nie prosciej dac 50G / i reszta na /home ?
<jakub_> no wlasnie nie wiem jak prosciej :(
<TheNumb> jakub_: a pokaż /etc/fstab
<jakub_> poniewaz jest to moj 3 dzien z ubuntu
<TheNumb> Bo wygląda jakbyś miał jedną partycję podstawową i jedną rozszerzoną
<TheNumb> W sumie nie wiadomo po co.
<TheNumb> Obeszło by się bez rozszerzonej
<drathir> choc nawet 40G na / powinno starczyc...
<TheNumb> drathir: za dużo.
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> W /home może zacząć brakować miejsca
<jacekn> TheNumb: albo moze zaczac brakowac na /var/lib przy wirtualizacji, zalezy co sie robi
<gjm> 17:37       drathir │ choc nawet 40G na / powinno starczyc...
<drathir> i zeby sie nie mieszalo same podstawowe... Choc w sumie dla linuxa podstawowa czy rozszerzona roznicy nie robi...
<gjm> lol
<gjm> ~ » df -h /
<gjm> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<gjm> /dev/sda2        12G  3.3G  7.4G  31% /
<TheNumb> jacekn: no nie wiem.
<TheNumb> gjm: a ic z tym openbokzem
<Tracerneo> /dev/sda13       40G   33G  6.7G  84% /
<Tracerneo> kek
<gjm> Przynajmniej działa.
<TheNumb> sda13 ;o
<Tracerneo> Biedna pechowa partycja. :D
<jakub_> to juz nie wiem
<jakub_> moze poczytam sobie co i jak i jeszcze raz zaintaluje
<TheNumb> System plików   rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<TheNumb> C:/cygwin64/bin  508G  192G  316G  38% /usr/bin
<jakub_> kompletnie jestem zielony :(
<TheNumb> trelele
<drathir> gjm: nie takie lol jak ubu chyba 12G potrzebuje do instalacji jak dobrze pamietam...
<jacekn> TheNumb: 28G /var/lib/libvirt/, zupelnie mozliwe
<gjm> srubuntu
<drathir> do tego odchodzi 4G na swap pod /var/ram i reszta na aplikacje...
<jacekn> jakub_: wedlug mnie sie nie musisz przejmowac tym, jak Ci braknie miejsca bedziesz sie martwil. Mozna symlinka zawsze zroboc albo co
<TheNumb> jacekn: no dobra, bo libvirt
<jakub_> aha czyli ta rozszerzona sie nie przejmowac jak narazie jest ok tak ?
<TheNumb> Co nie znaczy, że nie możesz trzymać zabawek gdzie indziej.
<drathir> gjm: Ty sie znasz to wycinajac pol systemu da sie zmiescic, ale ja mowie by def...
<jacekn> jakub_: tak to nic nie szkodzi
<jakub_> serdecznie dziekuje z apomoc!!
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-29
<Diablaplomba> siemka
<Dreadlish> ma się
<Diablaplomba> Dreadlish, XD
<Dreadlish> co
<Diablaplomba> fajnie ze jesteś co słychać?
<Dreadlish> nic
<Dreadlish> co ma być słychać
<gjm> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Diablaplomba> a przy okazji ... fajny link do trolololo w lubuntu xD
<Diablaplomba> gjm, witaj
<Dreadlish> gjm: co tak  igzdujesz jak jakiś gimba?
<Diablaplomba> może ogląda tą stację
<Diablaplomba> hehe
<gjm> heheniom
<Diablaplomba> to moja 2 ulubiona po Trwam :D
<Dreadlish> he he henryk
<Diablaplomba> he he he ferie z berkutem :D
<gjm> Idź na sanki czy coś.
<mati75> a co to ją ferie?
<Diablaplomba> nie moge bo mi sie w sankach tux zawiesił
<Diablaplomba> uderz w stół... :D
<gjm> …
<Diablaplomba> gdyby jednak na ukrainie instalowali Linuxa a nie bsd to daemon by ich nie opętał V_V
<mati75> Diablaplomba: może się za lekcje, bo mama nie będzie z jedynek zadowona
<Diablaplomba> nie no spoko nie mam się czym martwić bo jedynki straciłem na innym kanale :F
<gjm> tu stracisz dwójki i resztę zębów
<Diablaplomba> wiem ze mi to grozi ale to ile zyskam wszystko mi wynagrodzi :D
<Diablaplomba> oki idem sobie zobaczę czy mi się zainstaluje to Lubuntu..
<Diablaplomba> narka :)
<gjm> Uff…
<mati75> tępi ch…
<gjm> …emicy
<Diablaplomba> :D
<Tracerneo> I co się cieszysz?
<gjm> Ma raka.
<Diablaplomba> trafił mnie bozon
<Diablaplomba> nie dość ze zabawny to jeszce powabny XD
<mati75> ...
<mati75> no poszedł
<mati75> Odwiedź profil: Sir Blondinio - Tibia.net.pl, czyli Tibia & Open Tibia
<mati75> chyba ser
<gjm> co te gimbusy to ja nawet nie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-30
<jacekowski> czy ktos moze mi pokazac co mu daje "runlevel"
<jacekn> jacekowski: "N 2"
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: dabum?
<ftpd> ~❯❯❯ runlevel
<ftpd> unknown
<ftpd> ;-)
<dweller> nie ma takiego polecenia
<dweller> :>
<dweller> *flejm* jeżeli debian weźmie upstart to przegra życie *flejm*
<shpaq> kogo obchodzi debian? [;
<dweller> mnie :D
<dweller> ubuntu technicznie też
 * Dreadlish ma debiana z openrc
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to sysv ;D
<Voldenet> systemd is all rage now
<Voldenet> why
<Voldenet> why'd u use sysv
<Dreadlish> bo systemd ssie kule lennarta
<Voldenet> (tak naprawdę to nadal nie wiem czemu systemd tak forsują)
<Voldenet> (beznadziejne to)
<Voldenet> (przekombinowane)
<Dreadlish> strasznie
<jacekn> Voldenet: zgadzam sie
<Dreadlish> wymaga strasznego bloatu
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle
<jacekn> wszystkich developerow debiana debian obchodzi tez a jest ich troche
<Voldenet> nie oczekuje wiele po inicie który wymaga do rc.local skryptów
<kklimonda> systemd działa bardzo dobrze, i rozwiązuje sporo problemów które miał sysv
<kklimonda> a to, że robi dużo.. welp
<Dreadlish> i ssie.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: cóż, każdy ma prawo do swojej opinii na temat różnych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> bo redhat chce to musi byc
<Voldenet> systemd jest fajne jak twój system jest jak kostki domina
<kklimonda> wiele osób uważa, że ssie znacznie mniej niż alternatywy
<Voldenet> jeden serwis padnie, pada wszystkie 30 od niego zależnych
<Voldenet> systemd ma dużą wadę jednak - zapomnieli przy tym o prostocie
<kklimonda> prostota nie jest celem sama w sobie
<Voldenet> jeżeli tak twierdzisz...
<Voldenet> według mnie prostota jest bardzo ważna
<Voldenet> a jeśli nie jesteś w stanie powiedzieć jak coś dokładnie dział
<kklimonda> ale nie jest najważniejsza
<kklimonda> niektóre rzeczy po prostu nie są proste
<Voldenet> to w razie problemów po prostu nie uda ci się nic zaradzić
<kklimonda> pierdolenie
<kklimonda> za to ci się płaci, byś potrafił rozumować o systemie, i rozwiązywać problemy
<Voldenet> systemd jest zbyt skomplikowany jak na to jak prosty powinien być
<Voldenet> i zbyt prosty na to jak skomplikowany powinien być
<jacekn> kklimonda: prawda niektore rzeczy nie sa proste ale czesto w wyboru a nie koniecznosci, tez mysle ze lepiej jest sie stosowac do KISS
<kklimonda> Voldenet: więc powinien być jeszcze bardziej skomplikowany? ok
<kklimonda> does not compute
<Dreadlish> arch zrobil sie trudny z sysd
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie trudny tylko tępy
<Voldenet> kklimonda: powinien być na dużo wyzszym poziomie
<Voldenet> jesli chodzi o skrypty i wszystko inne
<Voldenet> gdyby systemd byl dobrze zrobiony
<mati75> systemd to gówno
<Voldenet> to by umial uzywac sysv
<Dreadlish> mati75 na prezydenta
<mati75> tak jak pulseaudio
<mati75> w końcu ten sam autor
<Dreadlish> no
<Voldenet> chodzilo mi o to, ze systemd robi za malo, zeby byl w pelni wygodny i automatyczny
<mati75> Dreadlish: kupił?
<Voldenet> i jednoczesnie robi za duzo, zeby wlasciwie powiedziec dokladnie co robi
<kklimonda> Voldenet: on potrafi używać skryptów sysv
<mati75> Voldenet: init to init
<mati75> ma włączyć usługi
<Dreadlish> i avahi ;D
<Voldenet> kklimonda: trzymam za slowo, juz dorzucam do /etc/init.d
<Voldenet> i uruchamiam go
<Dreadlish> mati75: potem kupie
<mati75> a nie kombinować
<Dreadlish> nie ma mnie w domu
<Voldenet> nie jestem pewien, ale w tym podejsciu cos nie dzialalo :)
<Dreadlish> siedze i sie opierdalam w sanowej
<mati75> o
<kklimonda> Voldenet: dorzucaj
<kklimonda> Voldenet: tylko wiesz, to jest jedynie po to by ułatwić migrowanie na systemd
<kklimonda> a nie coś czego masz używać do końca życia
<Voldenet> Dlaczego?
<kklimonda> bo skrypty sysv dopiero ssą?
<Voldenet> fakt
<Voldenet> dodawanie serwisu powinno wyglądać tak
<gjm> wszysto chuj
<Voldenet> Add-Service /bin/service
<kklimonda> unity systemd to kilka linijek z sensowną składnią - skrypty sysv to... welp, skrypty
<kklimonda> każdy taki sam
<kklimonda> tylko troszeczkę inny
<Dreadlish> wymysły ubuntów
<Dreadlish> i czerwonych kapeluszników
<Dreadlish> a raczej lennarta
<Voldenet> jestem rozczarowany, że nikt nie zauważył, jak bym próbował przemycać składnię powershella do linucha
<Dreadlish> powershell?!?!?!
<kklimonda> zauważył i zignorował marnego trola
<Voldenet> alias Get-ChildItem="ls"
<Dreadlish> nooooooooooo
<Voldenet> i od razu lepiej
<kklimonda> bo składnia systemd nie ma nic wspólnego z powershellem
<Voldenet> powershell to samo dobro
<Voldenet> taki bash tylko lepszy
<kklimonda> jako język programowania jest lepszy od basha
<kklimonda> jako interaktywna konsola trochę ssie
<Voldenet> `trochę`
<kklimonda> nie ssie bardziej od cmd.exe
<Voldenet> aż mnie dziwi, że cmd ma pętle
<kklimonda> ma kilka fajnych ficzerów, jak na przykład cd hkcu:\
<kklimonda> i ogólnie MS mocno pracował nad tym by wszystkie administracyjne rzeczy jakie się klika, były dostępne z poziomu powershella
<Voldenet> dostępne są, ale składnia to mordęga
<Voldenet> to nie jest normalne, że łatwiej dodać rekord A do pliku ręcznie
<Voldenet> niż dodać rekord do DnsServerResource
<kklimonda> od składni masz edytor
<Voldenet> ...żebym sobie wyklikiwał polecenia
<Voldenet> jeszcze czego
<kklimonda> nie, edytor z dopełnianiem składni
<kklimonda> wiesz, taki tekstowy
<Voldenet> jeden diabeł
<kklimonda> no jeżeli dla ciebie programowanie w edytorze i klikanie myszką, to jedno i to samo
<kklimonda> to w ogóle nie rozumiem tej dyskusji
<kklimonda> jeżeli chcesz hejtować MS, to hejtuj - ale nie staraj się tego sprzedać z takimi argumentami
<Voldenet> obaj wiemy, że w linii poleceń w praktyce niewiele zrobisz
<kklimonda> tzn. zrobisz dokładnie wszystko to, co zrobiłbyś klikając
<kklimonda> bo MS pracuje nad tym by wszystko co klikasz miało pokrycie w powershellu
<kklimonda> inna sprawa, czy zrobisz to szybciej niż klikając, jeżeli chcesz zrobić jedną małą rzecz
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że kwestia nauczenia się dobrze powershella
<Voldenet> niestety nie
<Voldenet> MS zadbał o to, żeby polecenia były długie i wymagały 40 argumentów
<Voldenet> np. restart app poola w iis to dwa kliki
<Voldenet> no trzy
<kklimonda> popsuł ci się klawisz tab do dopełniania?
<Voldenet> inna sprawa, że dopełnianie działa tak, że wpisujesz Restart- i pojawiają ci się polecenia o które Ci nie chodziło
<kklimonda> no ok, to jak chesz zrestartować app poola to robisz to dwoma klikami
<kklimonda> a jak chesz to zrobić na 10 maszynahc, to piszesz sobie pętlę w PS
<Voldenet> a żeby restartować app poola ręcznie to musisz znać jego nazwę
<Voldenet> w powershellu
<Voldenet> albo wylistować nazwy i przefiltrować
<kklimonda> no, to jest całkiem sensowne
<Voldenet> ostatecznie z dwóch klików robi się 7 poleceń
<kklimonda> które zapisujesz do pliku .ps
<kklimonda> i klikasz na niego ;)
<Voldenet> albo robisz sobie cmdleta z tego
<kklimonda> o, tez możesz
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że musisz to zrobić
<Voldenet> i według mnie brak common administrative tasks bardzo przeszkadza powershellowi
<kklimonda> a jak restartujesz jedną instancję tomcata na debianie?
<kklimonda> a potem od razu na redhacie?
<kklimonda> ew. jeden serwer ldap na debianie i redhacie?
<Voldenet> /etc/init.d/tomcat* restart
<Voldenet> a na red hacie...
<Voldenet> Nie mam pojęcia ;D
<kklimonda> ogólnie musisz też skopiować w init.d usługę pod inną nazwą
<kklimonda> wyedytować
<kklimonda> nie wiem czy zajmie to mniej czasu niż napisanie tego w powershellu
<kklimonda> jeżeli znasz dobrze powershella
<Voldenet> akurat do restartowania usług nie trzeba powershella
<Voldenet> net stop i net start wystarczą
<Voldenet> albo Restart-Service
<BlessJah_> gjm: ...
<gjm> ....
<qermit> o/
<Bamberrouse> Lel all of you will love it xD http://p.pw/DLV
<Dreadlish> gjm: ban fail
<Dreadlish> gjm: ~ zapomniałeś
<TheNumb> *!*@*.ssp.dialog.net.pl
<TheNumb> ej no kufa
<TheNumb> I jak ja wejdę z nie-baunsera?
<DaZ> nie będzie dialogu
<TheNumb> domagam się blokady dla orange i reszty
<TheNumb> ;<
<TheNumb> widzę, że ałero już jest : D
<Dreadlish> gjm: weź zrób porządek z banami ;D
<Dreadlish> gjm: bo niektóre, to aż żal dupę ściska.
<mati75> TheNumb: damn, cloak trzeba mieć
<TheNumb> Co kloaka?
<TheNumb> Ja mam kloakę
<Dreadlish> no ma
<TheNumb> Tylko, że jak wejdę z domu to nimom
<TheNumb> ;x
<mati75> o banie na free
<mati75> aero2
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: to sie zaloguj zanim wejdziesz na kanał
<Dreadlish> i ban zniknie.
<TheNumb> meh
<mati75> nie wiem jakim debilem trzeba być, że ircować z aero
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> rybapech
<Dreadlish> ;D
<mati75> TheNumb: nie wymagaj od kretyna myślenia
<Dreadlish> node_bota mogłeś zostawić
<Dreadlish> bo denis przyjdzie się bawić
<TheNumb> Niee
<TheNumb> Przecież on nawet wyłączył moduł weather na #g-pl
<TheNumb> :<
<Dreadlish> debil :|
<TheNumb> A, jednak włączył :D
<TheNumb> Quintasan: jakieś info o tegorocznej sesji linuksowej?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Wat, strona leży, dobrze że mi przypomniałeś
<Quintasan> 5-6 kwietnia jak dobrze pamiętam
<TheNumb> Quintasan: no właśnie.
<TheNumb> Jak co roku :P
<Quintasan> W D-20
<TheNumb> Ale coś więcej? Agenda?
<TheNumb> Nie A-1? ;o
<Quintasan> Jeszcze nie
<Quintasan> D-20
<TheNumb> Najz.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: wpadasz?
 * TheNumb chyba będzie
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Chcę kogoś zzagranicy ściągnąć ale PWr skutecznie mi to utrudnia nierozpatrując podań o dofinansowanie
<TheNumb> Quintasan: standard.
<TheNumb> Dwa lata temu była fajna prelekcja o mariadb.
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> Ściągnęli kogoś z montiego :D
<TheNumb> (chyba)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: no nie?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: taka bieda na pwr, że nie stać na serwer pod sesję linuksową :D
<Quintasan> Nie, ja zdownowałem.
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> dnsy upsułeś
<TheNumb> Tak spalić? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V_Xlci20eM
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> zły czanel
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> oh well
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> Quintasan: macie jeszcze miejsca w asi?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Zdefiniuj miesjca
<Quintasan> also, prelegent od MariaDB to był Colin Charles.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: możliwe, możliwe
<Quintasan> 9.sesja.linuksowa.pl
<Quintasan> uff
<TheNumb> Quintasan: w sensie, że chyba była rekrutacja na dniach aktywności.
<TheNumb> Czyli sto lat temu ;-)
<Quintasan> 11.sesja.linuksowa.pl działa już też
<gjm> Dreadlish: Jak przyjdzie to wyjdzie.
<TheNumb> woohoo
<Quintasan> TheNumb: na tegorocznym DASie była rekrutacja.
<Dreadlish> gjm: spoko
<Quintasan> Zawsze przyjmujemy ludzi
<Quintasan> A miejsca w boksie to fizycznie niestety mało :P
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> No, ja nie jestem kompaktowy niestety ;/
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: no, był ten gość co to rozwija
<bastetmilo> i tak, pewnie wpadnę
<TheNumb> :3
<BlessJah_> [g
<gjm> (t
<TheNumb> (C
<Ashiren> o.o http://i.imgur.com/gSGAJml.jpg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dzisiaj sobota?
<TheNumb> ._.
<Ashiren> everyday is caturday
<denysonique> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I3cpM2533I
<denysonique> LUBUSKIE - CYWILIZACYJNY SKOK Z KLASĄ
<denysonique> huehue
<CookieM> szklane domy by żeromski 2014 edition
<Tracerneo> >promowanie kolorowego
<Tracerneo> >promowanie maca
<Tracerneo> >promowanie skakania na czarną pałę
<Tracerneo> >ten dynamizm
<Tracerneo> O kurwa, żeżuncjometr mi pęka. >.<
<denysonique> Tracerneo: jaki nie poślubisz czarnej to jesteś rasistą
<Tracerneo> 2/10 bo odpisuję
<denysonique> lel
<bastetmilo> kanały sie wam nie pomyliły, co?
<mati75> czarni to nie ludzie
<TheNumb> Ja nie mam nic przeciwko czarnym.
<bastetmilo> ciemni to nie ludzie
<mati75> widzieliście kiedyś czarnego naukowca?
<bastetmilo> Vivien Thomas
<mati75> dead
<mati75> next please
<drathir> oj tylko bez rasizmu publicznie...
<gjm> nigga pls
<BlessJah_> `seen jacekowski
<BlessJah_> meh
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: ?
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: zasilacz sie popsul
<BlessJah_> tak tylko
<BlessJah_> nie ma dwoch?
<BlessJah_> czy downtime bo wymieniali?
<jacekowski> jeden jest
<BlessJah_> no tak
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-31
<matti_> hej
<matti_> czy jest sposób na wyłączenie dźwięków z facebooka
<matti_> nie, nie działają mi ustawienia z facebooka
<gjm> Wyłącz facebooka.
<jacekowski> mozesz wyciszyc przegladarke
<matti_> jacekowski: mikser mi włącza te dźwięki kiedy są odtwarzane ze źródła
<matti_> pytanie więc jest co można włączyć, jaką stronę by uaktywnił się ten mikser
<matti_> cały czas jest oczywiście alsa mixer plugin dotyczący wtyczek flashowych aktywny
<wimmie> witam :)
<DaZ> siemacotam
<grek> i have some problem witch doctrine - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21481287/discriminatorcolumn-in-symfony-doctrine-duplicated-or-not-exists
<grek> row is duplicated or not exists
<Tracerneo> grek: It's Ubuntu Perl channel (#ubuntu-pl) support, not PHP. Try #php or something.
<grek> sory :)
<TheNumb> grek: nie udawaj greka
<grek> :)
<grek> pisalem na #symfony oni po polsku nie czają ale źle wkleiłem
<TheNumb> #syfony
<grek> #symfony
<tobiasz29>  /wc
<denysonique> >2014
<denysonique> >not using RoR
<Diablaplomba> o motyla noga witam :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-01
<mucha090> siema
 * Tracerneo slaps muchę packą.
<mucha090> mam pewien problem, a mianowicie gdy odłącze słuchawki od złącza jack w laptopie to ustawienia przełączają się z headphones na hdmi output
<mucha090> pytanie teraz jak sprawić aby mi przełączało się na speaker niż na hdmi output
<mucha090> system to linux mint 16 cinnamon, bazuje na ubuntu 13.10
<gjm> trzeba będzie zrobić jak Arczersi: "Nie supportujemy forków, do widzenia."
<platinov> всем привет)
<platinov> ysim dobrogo vechora)
<platinov> lyudu y kogo zyvlyalus processu v /etc
<gjm> Co?
<platinov> yaki zavantajuvalu CPU na ysi 100%
<platinov> gim rozymiew ukrayinskoyu?
<xaxes`> platinov: could you speak in english at least? :x
<gjm> może i bym zrozumiał, ale "gim" mnie wkurwia
<platinov> xexes never
<CookieM> jakiś proces w /etc zajmuje mu 100% procka
<CookieM> chyba
<platinov> atddd skapdd skysapdd
<platinov> ya ih vje ydalyav ale vonu znov zyavlyayutsa
<platinov> a takoj yavlyayutsa atddd.1 skapdd.1 ale ne actuvuyutsya
<platinov> кароче по руский кто то шарит тут
<platinov> ?
<platinov> Generalnie takie problem!
<platinov> pojawiają neizvesno CPU procesów i sto procent
<platinov> ścieżka
<platinov>  /etc
<platinov> :/etc$ ls
<platinov> acpi                    hddtemp.db               printcap
<platinov> adduser.conf            hdparm.conf              profile
<platinov> alternatives            host.conf                profile.d
<platinov> anacrontab              hostname                 protocols
<platinov> apg.conf                hosts                    pulse
<Dreadlish> gjm: wyjeb go.
<platinov> apm                     hosts~                   purple
<platinov> apparmor                hosts.allow              python
<platinov> apparmor.d              hosts.deny               python2.7
<platinov> apport                  hp                       python3
<platinov> apt                     ifplugd                  python3.3
<platinov> apt-cacher-ng           ImageMagick              rarfiles.lst
<platinov> aptdaemon               init                     rc0.d
<platinov> at-spi2                 init.d                   rc1.d
<platinov> avahi                   initramfs-tools          rc2.d
<platinov> avserver.conf           inputrc                  rc3.d
<platinov> bash.bashrc             insserv                  rc4.d
<platinov> bash_completion         insserv.conf             rc5.d
<platinov> bash_completion.d       insserv.conf.d           rc6.d
<platinov> bindresvport.blacklist  iproute2                 rc.local
<platinov> blkid.conf              iptables.up.rules        rc.local~
<platinov> blkid.tab               issue                    rc.local?
<platinov> bluetooth               issue.net                rcS.d
<platinov> bonobo-activation       java-7-openjdk           remote-login-service.conf
<Tracerneo> mati75 chyba jedyny zna rosyjski.
<platinov> brlapi.key              kbd                      resolvconf
<platinov> brltty                  kernel                   resolv.conf
<Dreadlish> platinov: kill them, change your root password, clear crontab and delete that shit from /etc/rc.local
<platinov> brltty.conf             kernel-img.conf          rpc
<platinov> btgw.cfg                kerneloops.conf          rsyslog.conf
<platinov> ca-certificates         lam                      rsyslog.d
<platinov> ca-certificates.conf    ldap                     samba
<platinov> calendar                ld.so.cache              sane.d
<platinov> chatscripts             ld.so.conf               screenlets
<platinov> checkbox.d              ld.so.conf.d             securetty
<Tracerneo> :D
<Dreadlish> napisałem mu co zrobić.
<Dreadlish> może przeczytał biedaczek
<gjm> co za gamoń
<Dreadlish> dajcie mi jego ip
<gjm> jeszcze piwem się oblałem
<Tracerneo> 188.191.145.43
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@borium:~$ ssh root@188.191.145.43
<Dreadlish> root@188.191.145.43's password:
<Dreadlish> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 (GNU/Linux 3.11.0-15-generic x86_64)
<Dreadlish> XDDDDDD
<Dreadlish> cześć dzieciaczki.
<Tracerneo> >root:toor
<Tracerneo> xD
<Tracerneo> root@platinov-System-Product-Name:~# notify-send Hello
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> co za idiota zajebał rm -rf /?
<Tracerneo> kek
<Tracerneo> To nie ja
<gjm> lol
<xaxes`> gdzie wcięło coreutils? :s
<Dreadlish> to co za idiota zajebał rm -rf /bin XD?
<xaxes`> nawet ls nie ma
<Tracerneo> xD
<jacekowski> rotfl
<gjm> wina Putina
<jacekowski> takie cos to zadna sztuka
<xaxes`> ubuntu po rusku, boże
<Dreadlish> root     pts/12   host-89-228-234- 18:48   13.00s  1.59s  1.52s apt-get install coreutils
<Dreadlish> :D
<jacekowski> sztuka to zrobic rm -rf nie majac hasla
<Dreadlish> a ja mam ls
<Dreadlish> ke ke ke
<gjm> O, już ktoś zmienił hasło?
<gjm> Czy jakie było?
<xaxes`> gjm: już możesz
<xaxes`> toor
<gjm> Nie mogę.
<xaxes`> za wolno
<Dreadlish> hmmm
<Dreadlish> to było zbyt przewidywalne
<Dreadlish> ten syf tylko bierze takie chamskie z słownika :D
<xaxes`> root@platinov-System-Product-Name:~# LANG=en_US arecord -f dat -r 60000 -D hw:0,0 -d 5 test.wav
<xaxes`> arecord: main:722: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<xaxes`> nie posłuchamy go :v
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> tam które ubunty są?
<Dreadlish> ok, zrobiłem stacktrace i wyszło, że 13.10 ;D
<xaxes`> Dreadlish: co rzeźbisz?
<Dreadlish> przywracam /bin
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej busybox jest ;D
<gjm> <haker>
<Dreadlish> oke, podstawy są
<mati75> kto hasło zmienił?
<xaxes`> mati75: przywracałem kilka razy
<xaxes`> ale jakiś śmieszek zmienia
<Ashiren> o, tu jeszcze mnie dzis jeszcze nie bylo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/wjjNO8j.jpg
<mati75> na 3128 stoi squid
<Dreadlish> jakiś śmieszek co chwile zmienia
<mati75> Permission denied, please try again
<mati75> pieprzyć to
<Dreadlish> no co za typ znowu /bin wywalił :D
<Ashiren> http://ax2.chl43.nl/zpul/BfU6A-5CYAEnHOQ.jpg
<nvll> rm -rf /*
<nvll> :D
<CookieM> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2014/01/a94f05719e797caceb28a4e9e143902c_original.jpg?1389811965
<mati75> otwórzcie sobie ipka w przeglądarce
<nvll> mati75: co tam jest?
<mati75> nvll: zobacz
<gjm> wszystko
<nvll> jak mozna ustawic documentroot na / ?
<mati75> można
<mati75> masz
<nvll> a może to honeypot? :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> to głupie ruskie dziecko
<Dreadlish> pewnie w tej samej klasie znajdziesz jakiś telewizor z xorgiem wystawionym na świat ;D
<nvll> a gdyby tak
<nvll> kopac bitcoiny? :DDD
<Dreadlish> na tym sie nie opłaca
<Dreadlish> ale gdzieś miałem statyczny primeminer...
<Dreadlish> XD
<nvll> ogolnie coiny
<nvll> na cpu to prime albo protoshares
<gjm> Counter Strike w wine…
<Dreadlish> zara pokopie
<Dreadlish> tylko znajdę ten miner
<gjm> zysk 50/50
<gjm> vim snie bangla
<gjm> s/s//
<gjm> root@platinov-System-Product-Name:~# cat /etc/shadow | grep toor
<gjm> toor:$6$rjlbegi3$JRWG1IDHb8uHhQJlldjqCpNFSTaqF2f5FTFCghQB1wBVf5WNn459PI1pdY45lwSgBtGnBS0vl.DjuKaPoMy8R0:16102:0:99999:7:::
<gjm> który taki mądry?
<Dreadlish> dunno, ten co zmienił hasło roota na grzyb wie co
<nvll> nie mogę się połączyć
<nvll> kto zepsuł?
<Grzechooo> bagiety już jado
<Grzechooo> xD
<Dreadlish> echo "b" > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Dreadlish> :<
<nvll> Dreadlish: co to robi?
<Grzechooo> b to reboot
<Grzechooo> a nie shutdown
<Dreadlish> nvll: wciśnij alt+sysrq+b
<Grzechooo> chociaż znając ekspertów
<Grzechooo> to już nie wstanie
<Dreadlish> Grzechooo: mbr nadpisany po drugim wywaleniu /bin
<Grzechooo> dobry szpil
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej fdisk mówił, że dysk ma id 0xa0a0a0a0
<nvll> Grzechooo: to byl desktop
<nvll> mial cs w wine odpalonego ;d
<Grzechooo> lol
<TheNumb> Zepsuliście mu komputr?
<gjm> samo się
<Grzechooo> ta
<Grzechooo> wszystko się samo
<Dreadlish> kot wszedł i popsuł
<nvll> nie wiem jak można mieć coś takiego na świat wystawionego ;d
<Grzechooo> e tam
<Grzechooo> ja kiedyś przez przypadek miałem
<Dreadlish> nvll: ja widziałem cały telewizor z xorgiem na świecie
<TheNumb> psuje
<nvll> ja mam wszystko za routerem
<TheNumb> Nie daliście mi się pobawić nawet
<Grzechooo> router wywalony na zewnętrzny świat
<nvll> ja tylko rm -rf /var/log zrobilem ;d
<Grzechooo> w sensie http
<TheNumb> http?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: bo za późno przyszedłeś
<TheNumb> pozdrawiam :D
<gjm> huligani
<nvll> nie zdazylem koparki ustawic :<
<TheNumb> Którego cs miał w wine?
<Dreadlish> 'ale psze pani to wszystko mati'
<TheNumb> Pewnie crackowanego ruskiego :D
<nvll> widzialem w ps aux
<nvll> ze jakis cs i w wine
<nvll> ale jaki nie wiem
<nvll> --- 188.191.145.43 ping statistics ---
<nvll> 25 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 24190ms
<TheNumb> mhm
<nvll> :<
<gjm> no, mati odpalił http
<nvll> on sam podał hasło czy wyście zgadli?
<gjm> Dreadlish złamał.
<gjm> wpisał toor i go wpuściło
<Dreadlish> wiadomix
<TheNumb> W sumie... to kto daje chazło rutowi w ubunutuntu? :|
<gjm> Jakis haker.
<nvll> pewnie jakiś hajkier
<nvll> moze wejdzie za chwile ;<
<nvll> a teraz przyznac side
<nvll> kto puscil reboota?
<Grzechooo> ech
<gjm> bijcie masterczułki
<nvll> odpowiada na ping
<TheNumb> ;o
<nvll> ssh i http juz nie
<TheNumb> Wstał
<TheNumb> Może windowsa odpalił jakimś sposobem.
<Grzechooo> lel
<Grzechooo> może to honeypot
<TheNumb> Albo to był ukraiński honeypot <:
<Grzechooo> bagiety już jado
<Grzechooo> xD
<nvll> e tam
<Grzechooo> e tam
<TheNumb> bo to "bagieta"?
<nvll> policja
<Grzechooo> kiedyś bruteforcowałem hasło do jakiegoś serwera
<Dreadlish> polizei
<gjm> ja myślałem że bułka
<Grzechooo> kurde
<TheNumb> Ja też.
<Grzechooo> za dużo chanmowy
<TheNumb> Bułka do miodu :D
<Grzechooo> rzuca się na mózg
<TheNumb> chyba karaczan
<gjm> jp2gmd
<nvll> może wejdzie za chwilę znowu :D
<TheNumb> gjm: co konwertujesz?
<gjm> jp na gmd, nie widać?
<TheNumb> ciulowe formaty jakieś
<TheNumb> To musiał być honeypot. Jak nic.
<gjm> jaki papierzak takie formaty
<nvll> zostawil ktos backdoora? :D
<Grzechooo> raczej nie
<Grzechooo> skoro system padł
<Grzechooo> a ostatnie co widziałem wyglądało jak coś pokroju livecd
<nvll> sami abuserzy tutaj
<nvll> zabusowali mu komputer
<Grzechooo> prędzej czy później
<Grzechooo> zostałby częścią chińskiego botnetnu
<TheNumb> tag
<jacekowski> tak w ogole, od kiedy ubuntu ma domyslnie zainstalowane ssh?
<jacekowski> wjebaliscie sie w honeypota jak idioci
<BlessJah> jacekowski: język
<gjm> Wykop go, wykop…
<Dreadlish> gjm: przecież ty masz małpę
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: protip: to nie honeypot
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: prohint: jesteś głupi
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: protip&hint: ubuntu server dziadu.
<gjm> Dreadlish: Ale nie mam dałna.
<gjm> (chyba)
<Dreadlish> gjm: racja.
<Dreadlish> on ma :V
<BlessJah> gjm: najpierw musiałbym wykopać ciebie
<gjm> do it
<Voldenet> >    @gjm │ jp2gmd
<Voldenet> to jakiś format pliku?
<Voldenet> brzmi jak modyfikacja jpega jakaś
<nvll> To konwenter jp do gmd
<nvll> ;d
<Voldenet> a co to są za formaty?
<gjm> tajne przez poufne
<Voldenet> ...formaty plików tajne?
<Voldenet> Lol
<denysonique> jp2gmd => Jan Pawel 2 God Mode
<denysonique> chociaz zauwazylem ze to 2 oddzielne formaty, wiec, nvm
<gjm> no, prawie
<gjm> http://wklej.org/id/1259212/txt/
<gjm> #debian
<gjm> banda kretynów
<Voldenet> loldebian
<Voldenet> a mi za darmo nie dali bana
<Voldenet> :(
<kklimonda> bo nie pytałeś o ubuntu
<Voldenet> jestem rozczarowany
<Voldenet> A, możliwe.
<gjm> Spróbuj.
<kklimonda> ja pewnie mógłbym dostać za samo wejście ze swoim hostem
<kklimonda> ale to już byłby troll
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-02
<rysiek|pl> elo
<kklimonda> elo ;)
<rysiek|pl> jacekowski: tak zaszedłem pogratulować raspian question
<jacekowski> rysiek|pl: zaraz bedzie ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> lol
<jacekowski> powoli
<rysiek|pl> nie ma mnie na #debian
<rysiek|pl> jacekowski: miej logi, proszę :)
<jacekowski> you ARE
<gjm> you
<gjm> you're
<gjm> ale wpisz mi '
<DaZ> uradik
<rysiek|pl> UR
<sawek_> Witam ]
<luigi69> Hej.
<luigi69> Uzywam sobie od jakiegos czasu Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i martwi mnie jedna rzecz - burdel w folderze `home`.
<luigi69> Masa aplikacji wyrzygała tam swoje pliki konfiguracyjne, w efekcie jak robie `ls -la` to wiekszosc wpisow nie jest mojego autorstwa. Ba, nawet wiekszosc nie trudzilbym sie backupowac.
<luigi69> Chcialbym zaprowadzic jakis porzadek z tym wszystkim. Jakies pomysly?
<Voldenet> hm, katalog configs z prawdziwymi plikami na których Ci zależy i dowiązania z ~
<luigi69> Jak kiedys korzystalem z Windowsa to podobny problem byl z `My Documents`. Tak samo programy sobie tam robily wysypisko smieci.
<luigi69> Voldenet - czyli po prostu zadomowic sie w innym miejscu i symlinkowac?
<Voldenet> tak bym to zrobił jakbym chciał porządek
<Voldenet> trzymanie plików w ~ jest jak trzymanie ich na pulpicie
<Voldenet> Ok, można
<Voldenet> ale lepiej porobić sensowne katalogi
<luigi69> nie mam nic na pulpicie, nawet ikonek
<Voldenet> ja mam paski
<Voldenet> dużo pasków
<Voldenet> paski są usability
<luigi69> jakie paski?
<Voldenet> chociaż fakt, nie tak dobre jak kafelki, szkoda, że ubuntu nie ma kafelków
<Voldenet> paski, takie z ikonkami
<luigi69> na pulpicie?
<Voldenet> Dokładnie tak
<Voldenet> czyli wszystkie appki mi przykrywają te paski
<luigi69> a uzywasz Unity?
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> windowsa 8
<luigi69> najczesciej uzywane rzeczy na taskbarze
<luigi69> reszta przez wyszukiwarke
<luigi69> jak Unity Dash
<luigi69> albo launchy
<luigi69> to jest lux zycie :D
<luigi69> chyba tak zrobie, Voldenet
<luigi69> jak radziles
<luigi69> thx
<luigi69> Myslalem o tym wczesniej, ale bylem ciekaw jak inni podchodza do tematu.
<Lakii> :)
<nvll> ten ukraiński host znowu odpowiada na ssh ;D
<Dreadlish> nvll: wrzucasz tam primeminera? :D
<nvll> ta
<Dreadlish> 50% dla mnie za pomysł.
<nvll> dobra
<Dreadlish> jeden wątek dla Ciebie, jeden dla mnie ;D
<nvll> ok
<nvll> ty sobie odpal na jednym
<Dreadlish> spoko
<nvll> a ja też na jednym
<Dreadlish> gdzie rżniesz sourceki?
<Dreadlish> albo nie, sam znajde
<nvll> /root/.miner/
<pajonk> Zgłaszam to do prokuratury.
<nvll> kompilują się
<Dreadlish> ok
<nvll> będę kopać na beeeeer.org
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Dreadlish> ja też tam kopie
<Dreadlish> ale kompiluj z -j2
<Dreadlish> poza tym - te sourceki są full of bloat ;D
<nvll> co daje -j2?
<Dreadlish> będzie miał make 2 wątki
<Dreadlish> czyli dwa pliki jednocześnie będzie kompilował
<Dreadlish> na dwóch rdzeniach.
<Dreadlish> bo tak to wykorzystuje tylko jeden
<Dreadlish> z q3k zrobiliśmy build, który kompiluje tylko trzy pliki
<Dreadlish> ale nic.
<Cysioland> Dd
<pajonk> O nie.
<Dreadlish> wat
<Dreadlish> ah.
<Cysioland> Ojtam ojta
<Voldenet> łan
<Cysioland> Poidluję sobie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> porządek w chlewie trzeba zrobić
<nvll> 200 prime/s
<Cysioland> To dużo?
<nvll> mało
<nvll> Dreadlish: odpalileś drugiego minera?
<Dreadlish> na chwile obecną to jadłem obiad
<Dreadlish> nvll: odpaliłem
<Dreadlish> ale wait.
<Dreadlish> już.
<nvll> mi jeszcze żaden share nie wpadł
<Dreadlish> no wow
<Dreadlish> one wolno lecą
<Dreadlish> on ma prędkość porównywalną z moim złatomem
<nvll> to jakiś amd althon
<Dreadlish> stary 64 x2 na am2
<nvll> chyba nic z tego nie będzie
<Dreadlish> bo co? bo ci share wolno lecą? :D
<nvll> nie
<nvll> bo procesor kiepski
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego
<Dreadlish> pokopać można
<nvll> w sumie racja
<Dreadlish> za prąd nie ty płacisz
<Dreadlish> sprzęt też nie twój ;d
<TheNumb> zgłaszam na prokuttature
<pajonk> Już głosiłem.
<Dreadlish> znowu jakiś idiota wyłączył?
<Voldenet> zawsze możecie zapuścić kopanie na serwerach produkcyjnych
<Voldenet> ;>
<Voldenet> administrujecie? :D
<Dreadlish> her iz an prablm
<Voldenet> is ok if no1 finds out
<Voldenet> (:
<nvll> mam coś 2 serwery dedykowane w zarządzaniu
<nvll> ale oba obciążone
<nvll> i nic nie będzie z kopania
<TheNumb> nvll: ubij procesy które najbardziej obciążają.
<TheNumb> Problem rozwiązany.
<Voldenet> daj kopanie na high priority
<nvll> ;d
<Voldenet> nie ma nic ważniejszego od mojego pieniędzy
<nvll> w sumie wystarczy postgresql i php-fom obic
<nvll> i bedzie dzialac
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> zabij wszystkie php
<nvll> *php-fpm ubic
<nvll> e tam
<nvll> service postgresql stop
<nvll> service php5-fpm stop
<nvll> i gotowe :D
<nvll> chociaż nie
<nvll> mam wolnego atoma
<nvll> n2800 2x 1.86GH
<nvll> ale to chyba wiele nie wykopie
<Dreadlish> >n2800
<Dreadlish> brzmi jak kimsyf
<Voldenet> lolco serwer atom
<xaxes`> Voldenet: OVH wita
<xaxes`> nie no, jak na 50 zł /m-c to nie jest źle
<Voldenet> ovh śmieszkuje za wasze pieniądze
<Voldenet> na netbookach hostuje :D
<nvll> xaxes`: to jest za 15 zł / mc
<nvll> ;d
<nvll> służy jako backup
<nvll> bo ma 500GB hdd
<xaxes`> Voldenet: wróć, 32
<xaxes`> za 64 jest już rakieta
<xaxes`> c2d
<xaxes`> 4GB RAM
<xaxes`> kopać nie umierać
<Voldenet> wspinamy się wspinamy :D
<nvll> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N2800   @ 1.86GHz
<Voldenet> za setkę pewnie g3220
<Voldenet> za dwie i5
<xaxes`> i3 za stówkę
<xaxes`> i5 za 104
<xaxes`> Voldenet: http://www.kimsufi.com/pl/#servers
<nvll> ciekawe ile ten mój kimsyf wykopie
<Dreadlish> nvll: u mnie łącznie jakieś 4xpm wykopał
<Dreadlish> ... w dwa miesiące.
<xaxes`> nvll: podpowiem: NaN
<Voldenet> dość to kimsufi drogie
<Dreadlish> no, teraz drogie.
<xaxes`> a gdzie jest taniej?
<nvll> no ja swojego mam 15 zł / mc
<Dreadlish> online.net?
<nvll> jeszcze ze starej oferty
<nvll> nawet gdyby wykopał 2 xpm/mc to by się opłacało
<nvll> wychodzi więcej niż mnie kosztuje
<xaxes`> http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedicated-server-overview-perso
<xaxes`> nie wiem czy tak lepiej
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> racja
<Dreadlish> na jedno wychodzi
<xaxes`> te drożesze mają fajniejsze
<xaxes`> bo za 100 zł jest już xeon i 2x 1TB
<xaxes`> http://open.spotify.com/track/6QnFgkErdUMkgctuXALL3A
 * nvll korzysta z groovesharka ;d
 * Dreadlish korzysta z tego co ma na dysku
<nvll> ja sobie napisałem skrypt do ściągania z groovesharka
<nvll> jest praktycznie wszystko i w przyzwoitej jakości
<xaxes`> na grooveshark jest burdel jak na youtube
<xaxes`> przynajmniej był kilka lat temu
<nvll> https://github.com/sosedoff/grooveshark są gotowe biblioteki do obsługi groovesharka
<dweller> xaxes`: bo grooveshark jest piracki więc czego oczekujesz ;f
<xaxes`> dweller: ale porównanie kilku plików w poszukiwaniu najlepszej jakości nie jest takie trudne
<Tracerneo> dweller: co to znaczy, że jest piracki?
<nvll> ehh
<Voldenet> tantiemów nie odprowadza
<Voldenet> do zaiksu
<nvll> nawet mój backdoor na tym ukraińskim hoście wywalili
<TheNumb> xaxes`: straszne
<nvll> primecoin na kimsyfie odplany
<nvll> 100 prime/s przy 2 wątkach
<nvll> ciekawe ile na domowym pc będę miał
<Dreadlish> a co masz?
<nvll> intel xeon e3-1230v2
<Dreadlish> no to tak z 500-600 primków dostaniesz
<nvll> jest możliwe kopanie protoshares na cpu nvidii
<nvll> spróbuję potem na amazonie kopać
<nvll> *gpu nvidii
<TheNumb> nvll: nie opłaca się.
<Dreadlish> na nvidii nic sie nie opłaca
<nvll> protoshares można tylko na cpu albo nvidii
<nvll> więc może się opłacać
<nvll> tym bardziej, że można ze spot instances spróbować
<nvll> primeminer pokazuje 1900 primes/s
<nvll> na desktopie
<Dreadlish> łoł
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<Dreadlish> ja nawet nie wiem ile u mnie jest ;D
<nvll> [STATS] 2014-02-02 14:58:30 | 1843 primes/s, 29556 tests/s,  480 5-chains/h, 0.060 chains/d
<nvll> nawet nie słyszę żeby się zbytnio grzał
<nvll> i mogę normalnie korzystać
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> u mnie na lapku to nawet sobie merge leci normalnie
<Dreadlish> a primeminer nie zwalnia
<nvll> wychodzi stabilnie 1850 primes/s
<Marqin> ciekawe u ilu osob to gadanie "wsparcie win xp sie konczy, przejdz na ubuntu" cos da.. przeciez wiekszosc z xp to i tak ma pirata -> nie maja aktualizacji -> nic im nie robi koniec wsparcia
<CookieM> ci ludzie zaczną używać ubuntu czy innego gnu/linuxa/whatever dopiero wtedy, kiedy: 1. stanie się to modne, 2. będą do tego zmuszeni
<mati75> ja mam oryginalnego xp i mam wyjebane czy jest wsparcie czy nie
<xaxes`> mati75: czemu xp? komputer nie pozwala na 7?
<pajonk> "mam oryginalnego"
<kklimonda> do 7 i do 8 można było niewielkim kosztem zrobić update
<Marqin> moze nie chcial placic, a co potrzebuje to mu dziala
<kklimonda> (a 8 ponoć szybsze od xp jest)
<pajonk> na tpb dają za darmo
<Marqin> :D
<Marqin> i na 8 nie dzialaja niektore gierki
<kklimonda> na 7 też
<pajonk> Do grania tylko 98.
<kklimonda> do grania konsole ;)
<pajonk> do grania tylko plansza i pionki
<kklimonda> mm, tabletopy
<mati75> xaxes`: nie potrzebuje wodotrysków i zjadania połowy ramu na dzień dobry
<kklimonda> ram jest w sumie od tego, by go używać
<xaxes`> dobry system zjada cały ram
<mati75> włączam windows 7 i jeb 60%
<kklimonda> mati75: masz 2GB ramu?
<mati75> kklimonda: tak
<kklimonda> ok, no more questions
<xaxes`> mati75: win 8 zjada 300-400 na start
<pajonk> "640K ought to be enough for anybody"
<mati75> xaxes`: jakbym chciał kafelki pooglądać to bym poszedł do budowlanego
<xaxes`> nie rozumiem co jest złego w kafelkach
<Marqin> pajonk: 98 sie nie nada bo to nie OS/2
<xaxes`> ja ich nie używam
<kklimonda> nic, nawet ich oglądać nie trzeba
<kklimonda> ale niektórzy po prostu się uparli, że one tam są
<kklimonda> jak ten potwór co w szafie siedzi
<kklimonda> i tylko czeka
<xaxes`> winkey->wklepuję nazwę programu
<mati75> kklimonda: nie tyle uparli, tylko mnie ten system irytuje
<mati75> dobra magiki
<xaxes`> jak dla mnie wygodniejszy i lepiej wyglądający od 7
<mati75> windows 8 - jeden user
<mati75> z hasłem
<mati75> nie znacie hasła
<mati75> chcecie włączyć tryb awaryjny
<mati75> co robicie?
<xaxes`> nigdy nie musiałem, więc się nie wypowiem
<Marqin> mati75: ale jak system nie uzywa Ci ramu, tzn nie ze ma cache'owania dysku -> wolniej dziala
<mati75> Marqin: mam dysk 1,8" 4200 rpm
<xaxes`> hm, w sumie nigdy nie byłem w trybie awaryjnym w windowsie
<mati75> który z zasady muli, więc cache jest wyłączony
<Marqin> w win8 jest awaryjny, ale zeby moc do niego wejsc trzeba go 'wlaczyc' z poziomu systemu
<Marqin> no ale zawsze zostaje Hiren CD
<kklimonda> ew. można użyć medium z którego instalowałeś sytem
<Marqin> >medium
<mati75> kklimonda: medium nie istnieje w przypadku oem
<xaxes`> jak masz uefi to też chyba wejdziesz
<Marqin> mati75: przy oem masz partycje z rescue
<Marqin> mati75: i dodaja plytki z rescue, a przynajmniej asus np
<kklimonda> lenovo karze ci zrobić samemu
<kklimonda> i masz na to jedną szansę ;)
<xaxes`> każe*
<pajonk> karze?
<Marqin> och ikarze
<xaxes`> lenovo nikogo nie pokarało
<pajonk> omujborze
<mati75> Marqin: asus i było tylko recovery
<mati75> i tak "naprawiłem" ten system
<kklimonda> pajonk: no, za płyty trzeba dodatkowo płacić, standardowo dają ci tylko soft do robienia backupu
<pajonk> Nie o to mi chodziło, ale dobrze wiedzieć.
<kklimonda> pajonk: masz za dużo czasu, jeżeli zwracasz uwagę na ortografię ;)
<pajonk> Chyba faktycznie tak jest.
<Marqin> http://augustl.com/blog/2014/an_immutable_operating_system/
<Marqin> > It will be Lisp
<xaxes`> Marqin: lisp daje +10 do inta
<Marqin> xaxes`: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1848029/why-not-port-linux-kernel-to-common-lisp
<xaxes`> :D
<xaxes`> http://darkrl.wordpress.com/2014/02/02/random-progress-update/    fajny system światła
<Marqin> xaxes`: niezle :D
<xaxes`> Marqin: a jak tam ci sesja mija?
<xaxes`> zaczęła się już?
<Marqin> xaxes`: a u mnie dobrze :D
<Marqin> xaxes`: fajnie sie patrzy jak 50% uwala cwiczenia a Ty masz 5 :D
<xaxes`> jakie ćwiczenia?
<Marqin> z logiki
<dweller> jak wy uwalacie z logiki to co dopieroo będzie jak rachhhunek prawdopodobnieństwa przyjdzie
<dweller> eh, baterie w klawiaturze umierają :<
<Marqin> dweller: tez sie dziwie jak oni to uwalaja :D
<Marqin> no ale wiekszosc z nich zwieje na polibude to sobie itak pozdaja
<Marqin> bo tam luzy
<dweller> problem w tym że na polibudzie nie ma jako takiej logiki
<dweller> sa układy cyfrowe, ale to się troche różni
<denysonique> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/iris-flat-gtk-theme-for-linux
<Marqin> dweller: uklady cyfrowe to jakies moze podstawy z logiki tylko ocieraja
<dweller> nom
<dweller> tzn algebra boola, tautologie i operacje logiczne
<dweller> + bramki
<dweller> i prawa demorgana
<jacekowski> w sumie, wiecej nie trzeba
<dweller> no logika na uniwersytetach ma inny cel niż na politechnice
<dweller> co nie zmienia faktu, że jeżeli jej nie umie zaliczyć to troche smutno bo akurat logika w każdej dziedzinie życia się pojawia
<jacekowski> tak, ale prawa demorgana juz niekoniecznie
<dweller> nom
<xaxes`> denysonique: szkoda, że nie dołączyli do paczki tego iconpacka
<nvll> Dreadlish: masz statycznie skompilowanego primeminera?
<Dreadlish> nvll: moge zrobić
<Dreadlish> a co?
<kartofelek> nintendo, 1:0
<nvll> próbuję to kompilować i mi nie idzie
<nvll> a jest mi potrzebne
<Dreadlish> STATIC=all make -f makefile.unix
<Dreadlish> CXXFLAGS=-static STATIC=all make -f makefile.unix
<Dreadlish> even
<nvll> próbowałem tym pierwszym i coś nie szło
<nvll> ale spróbuję drugim
<nvll> dzięki
<Dreadlish> nie ma za co
<kartofelek> 5zł
<nvll> chociaż nie jednak też nie działa
<nvll> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/libstdc++.a(eh_globals.o): undefined reference to symbol '__tls_get_addr@@GLIBC_2.3'
<nvll> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<Dreadlish> google it
<jacekowski> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<jacekowski> to przy kompilacji?
<nvll> tak
<jacekowski> cos zaleznosci nie tak pomieszane
<Tracerneo> groźni hakerzy kopią kryptowaluty na komputerze ukraińca
<jacekowski> czemu masz -static?
<nvll> potrzebują mieć statyczną binarke
<nvll> *potrzebuję
<kartofelek> Tracerneo: Zazdrościsz mocy obliczeniowej.
<jacekowski> czemu?
<jacekowski> bo samo -static ci nie da statycznej binarki
<Tracerneo> kartofelek: hmm… A co tam za CPU było?
<nvll> tam gdzie to chcę uruchomić nie mam kompilatora
<nvll> i inne wersje bibliotek
<kartofelek> Tracerneo: hcujowe
<jacekowski> nvll: to nie zadziala
<jacekowski> nvll: -static nie buduje statycznej binarki
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: tam w makefile jest już na statycznie niektóre rzeczy
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, buduje ale tylko jesli wszystkie biblioteki sa z tym kompatybilne
<Dreadlish> niektóre - tylko to co na -static zostanie ;D
<Tracerneo> To meh, ja sobie wykopuję nowy sprzęt w tej chwili. Może jakiś RAM, bo mam mało.
<jacekowski> czyli o ile nie masz calego srodowiska odpowiedniego, nie bedziesz mial statycznej binarki
<jacekowski> nvll: prosciej dynamicznego normalnie zbudowac i skopiowac biblioteki od ktorych zalezy
<nvll> spróbuję tak
<Dreadlish> mi sie udało jakoś zbudować statycznie
<jacekowski> a pokaz ldd twoja_binarka_primeminera
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@thinkpad ~/primeminer/src $ ldd primeminer
<Dreadlish>         nie jest dynamicznym programem wykonywalnym
<xaxes`> fynkpad, burżuj
<Dreadlish> tani burżuj, bez matrycy.
<Dreadlish> i to t410 poleasingowy ;D
<jacekowski> a mowilem juz, w chinach lenovo jest uwazane za najwieksze gowno
<jacekowski> chinczycy nic chinskiego nie kupuja
<Dreadlish> co, w tajlandii na ulicy sobie dorobiłeś i teraz szpanujesz wiedzą?
<jacekowski> nie, jak w chinach wyciagnalem mojego firmowego thinkpada to sie dowiedzialem
<xaxes`> jacekowski: w moim lenovo chujowa jest tylko klawiatura
<xaxes`> reszta na plus
<jacekowski> ja tylko mowie jaka jest opinia i chinskich produktach w samych chinach
<xaxes`> no, matryca mogłaby być fhd matowa
<nvll> Dreadlish: jakiego systemu używasz?
<Dreadlish> gen2 i debiana
<Dreadlish> dziwne pytanie
<Dreadlish> kartofelek: teraz sie na kartofle przerzuciłeś? daj sobie cebulaczek ;D
<nvll> uruchomię debiana na vmce i spróbuję tam skompilować
<kartofelek> how about no
<Dreadlish> ;_;
<jacekowski> nvll: skad masz tego primeminera?
<nvll> z https://github.com/thbaumbach/primecoin
<jacekowski> i jak go budujesz dokladnie?
<nvll> STATIC=all make -f makefile.unix
<nvll> a potem jeszcze próbowałem CXXFLAGS=-static STATIC=all make -f makefile.unix
<TheNumb> Żuczki wy moje, ktoś ma postawiony system na btrfs ale nie na SSD?
<DaZ> kiedyś miałem ,_,
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ja mam
<TheNumb> jacekowski: na zwykłym twardzielu?
<jacekowski> ta
<TheNumb> Pomyślałem sobie, że postawię parcha ale na btrfs.
<TheNumb> Snapshoty się przydadzą
<jacekowski> nvll: make -f makefile.unix  "USE_UPNP=-" "STATIC=all"
<TheNumb> jacekn: jak to ugryźć?
<TheNumb> darn
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ^ :P
<jacekowski> TheNumb: arch nie ma obslugi btrfs w standardzie?
<TheNumb> Jest sens bawić się w subvolume do /tmp itd?
<jacekowski> TheNumb: nie bardzo
<jacekowski> TheNumb: znaczy sie zalezy
<jacekowski> TheNumb: snapshoty maja to do siebie ze szybko puchna
<TheNumb> Nie zależy mi na kompresji.
<TheNumb> I takich tam
<jacekowski> TheNumb: kompresja i tak nie dziala
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nie? :D
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, realistyczne zyski z kompresji sa bliskie zeru
<jacekowski> duze pliki sa przewaznie skompresowane i tak
<jacekowski> nvll: skompiluj to takim poleceniem i powinno zadzialac
<nvll> właśnie to robię
<nvll> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s
<nvll> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<nvll> dziwne
<Dreadlish> and there u need -static
<Dreadlish> albo z makefile wywalić -lgcc_s
<Dreadlish> co jest bardziej prawdopodobne
<nvll> popróbuję
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nvll: 64bit?
<nvll> tak
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> na ubuntu chyba tego nie zbudujesz
<jacekowski> bo potrzebujesz statyczne libgcc_s
<nvll> spróbuję jutro na debianie
<jacekowski> na debianie tez nie ma
<jacekowski> CXXFLAGS="-static-libgcc" make -f makefile.unix "USE_UPNP=-" "STATIC=all"
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<nvll> próbuję
<jacekowski> jedyne 55MB binarka
<dweller> jacekowski: mi btrfs skompresował jakieś 7GB dokumentów
<nvll> coś jest nie tak
<jacekowski> nvll: ????????????????
<nvll> próbowałem jeszcze z twoimi opcjami
<nvll> i trochę innymi
<nvll> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/libstdc++.a(eh_globals.o): undefined reference to symbol '__tls_get_addr@@GLIBC_2.3'
<nvll> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<nvll> i to mam cały czas
<jacekowski> z moimi opcjami sie skompilowalo u mnie
<nvll> możliwe że mam coś nie tak z moimi biblioteki
<nvll> spróbuję to jutro na vmce
<jacekowski> https://jacekowski.org/primecoind
<jacekowski> tu masz
<nvll> dzięki
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam małego primeminera
<Dreadlish> który zajmuje jakoś 1/10 tego co standardowy ;D
<jacekowski> po strip i kompresji UPXem zajmuje  3108860
<Dreadlish> bez stripa i kompresji upxem mój zajmuje 1,8m
<jacekowski> statyczny?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma liblevel i połowy niepotrzebnych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> jak libdb
<Marqin> wciaz nie 4k
<Dreadlish> to zrób to w 4k
<Marqin> Dreadlish: http://spiramirabilis.net/a.out ale musisz jako sudo
<Dreadlish> chyba w Twoich snach
<Marqin> deasmebluj ja nie wierzysz
<Marqin> say  ┐('～`；)┌
<Marqin> meh
<Marqin> glupie aliasy
<xaxes`> Dreadlish: sądzisz, że ktoś mógłby chcieć odpalić rm -rf /* na twoim komputerze?
<xaxes`> brzmisz jak goście od 9/11
<kklimonda> xaxes`: jest masa ludzi którzy mają za dużo czasu
<xaxes`> kklimonda: eh, chyba muszę używać <ironia></ironia>
<kklimonda> wystarczy ;)
<kklimonda> ale internet ogólnie kiepsko przekazuje sarkazm
<xaxes`> no jest problem z intonowaniem ;D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-26
<mateusz_> hej
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<TheNumb> dobranoc
<mateusz_> chyba potrzebuje pomocy :)
<mateusz_> mam postfix, dovecot
<mateusz_> oczywiscie na tym wiewiore
<mateusz_> skonczyla mi sie przestrzen na dysku i zabilo mi pare uslug, w jtym mail, teraz po starcie i po zalogowaniu do squirrelmail pokazuje ten folder jest pusty
<mateusz_> logowanie przechodzi poprawnie
<mateusz_> wyslane sa dostepne, maile sie wysylaja, jednak nie ma inboxa
<TheNumb> zepsułeś
<mateusz_> zebym chociaz cos dotknal :)
<mateusz_> chociaz jak nic nie dotknalem i sie cos zwalilo to co to moze byc....
<mateusz_> moze cos z size limitem skrzynki
<mateusz_> i dupa
<mateusz_> a jednak poszo
<mateusz_> no nic, dzieki za duchowe wsparcie :)
<ovomaltino> hi
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Ad1> siemka
<Ad1> pytanko mam
<Ad1> jak wymusić w komendzie passwd pomijanie sprawdzania czy nowe hasło jest bezpieczne?
<jacekn> Ad1: musisz zmienic konfiguracje PAM
<jacekn> Ad1: a jesli to tylko jeden raz potrzebne to mozesz uzyc mkpasswd i zmienic /etc/shadow recznie
<jacekn> chociaz jednego i drugiego nie polecam
<Ad1> kurde no, a można z roota na sztywno ustawić jakieś hasło dla danego usera?
<jacekn> Ad1: tak, nawet Ci napisalem jak
<Ad1> mkpasswd?
<jacekn> tak i recznie /etc/shadow
<drathir> jacekn: a przez passwd nie pojdzie tez blokowac bedzie?
<jacekn> drathir: zalozylem ze bedzie blokowac, jakby nie blokowalo to po co by pytal :)
<jacekn> chociaz moze jest jakis if dla roota w sumie
<jacekn> a niech chlopak poczyta o mkpasswd
<quryt> witam ubuntowiczow
<quryt> bawil sie ktos w budowanie linux from scratch
<TheNumb> szkoda czasu
<quryt> no ja zrobilem sobie poki co samo lfs bez blfs
<TheNumb> szkoda czasu
<quryt> zastanawia mnie jedno gotowa dystrybycja z srodowikiem graficznym zajmuje tyle samo miejsca na dysku co sam bazowy system z lfs
<TheNumb> nic dziwnego.
<quryt> gentoo tez jest z baczeg robiony a sam system do budowania dalej z chroot zajmuje jakie 600 mega na dysku a ten ponad 10 gb
<TheNumb> a teraz usuń wszystkie pozostałości po kompilacji
<TheNumb> i zobacz ile
<TheNumb> ;]
<quryt> nie licze katalogu source gdzie sa paczki kompilowane
<quryt> tylko miejsca dfocelowe po make install
<TheNumb> to coś nie tak
<TheNumb> bo to nie jest możliwe
<quryt> 2.7 gb zajmuja wszystkie foldery poza /usr
<xaxes`> to chyba z gnome3
<quryt> nie bez niczego samo przerobienie lfs
<quryt> a to jest prawda ze jak z paczek jest budowany system jak gentoo czy slackware jest szybszy czy mit
<TheNumb> nie zauważysz różnicy
<Ashiren> to dotyczy tylko arch linux
<TheNumb> Ashiren: jak tam rozjebane kde w parchu?
<shuman> :)
<Ashiren> nigdy nie widzialem czegos takiego wspanialego
<shuman> a tego no... Pantheon ktoś próbował? ;)
<TheNumb> ja
<shuman> i jak wrażenia? :)
<TheNumb> ładny ale aplikacje są jeszcze bardziej gołe niż w gnome.
<TheNumb> ubogie w funkcje
<quryt> unity mi sie podoba ale wydaje mi sie ze jeszcze nie jest tak lekkie jak powinno byc
<TheNumb> już nie ma szansy zostać lekkie <:
<TheNumb> za jakiś czas unity 8
<TheNumb> może w październiku
<quryt> to globalne menu moglo zostac takie jak bylo w gnome 2 wydaje mi sie ze najpraktyczniejsze
<quryt> a moze to kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<quryt> takiegot ytpu menu wydaje mi sie ze dla ekranow dodtykowych jest ok ale dla biurkowych menow powino byc gdzie myszka gazda aplikacje sie wyklika
<quryt> bez wpisywania jakiej aplikacji sie szuka
<quryt> ach te moje literowy
<ovomaltino> we
<Ashiren> ew
<quryt> exit
<rsajdok> jest jakiś sposób na instalację flasha w firefox na dość leciwym komputerze?
<Ashiren> install chromium [solved]
<Ashiren> flash powinno dac sie zainstalowac na byle jakim komputerze
<Ashiren> a to jak bedzie chodzil to inna sprawa
<shuman> i dlatego teraz testuje lubuntu-desktop ;)
<BlessJah> !
<jacekowski> poleci ktos jakies przyjemne distro
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-27
<drathir> jacekowski: openbsd, albo arch...
<drathir> bry...
<adel> witam
<adel> gdzie znajde cos do wyszukiwania wszystkich blogów?
<ftpd> adel: Wszystkich na świecie? To może Internetu spróbuj.
<adel> ale jakiej strony mam uzyc
<ftpd> Google.com.
<adel> byłem tam  nierozumiem  tego gogle
<adel> podaj cos innego
<ftpd> Google.de
<Ashiren> moze na kanale #blogs,0 beda wiedziec
<adel> zadne gogle
<ftpd> ask.com!
<adel> ashiren moze
<ftpd> Nie mylić z ask.fm
<adel> spróbóje
<adel> u
<Ashiren> sprubój
<adel> tak
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-28
<gregorijus>  Dzień dobry. dawno tu nie byłem :D bo nie miałem problemu, a teraz mam :D http://s1.postimg.org/5c9x9l1vj/pulse.png Coś narozrabiałem rano jak odrobić? :D start-pulseaudio-x11 wydaje connection error
<greensec> Czesc, mam problem w konfiguracji pidgina. Chcialbym podlaczyc sie w irc.net przez port 6697 (SSL) ale dostaje wiadomosc: SSL Cerificate Error
<greensec> Unable to validate certificate. The certificate for irc.net could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid. Sprawdzam narzedzia > certyfikaty i jest tylko dla freenode mozna wiecie w czym rzecz ?
<jacekowski> certyfikat dla irc.net jest nieprawidlowy
<greensec> wlasciwie to ja go tam nie widze, powinienem go dodac recznie ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> oni maja nieprawidlowy certyfikat
<jacekowski> musisz pidgina ustawic zeby to ignorowal
<greensec> tzn zmienic port z 6697 na 6667
<greensec> nie ma innej mozliwosci ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> powinna byc opcja ze ma polaczyc sie po ssl nawet z nieprawdlowym certyfikatem
<TheNumb> ircowanie z pidgina to zło
<greensec> to zumiem ze wszyscy nie moga sie polaczyc do irc.net przez ssl nie tylko ja
<TheNumb> on się do tego nie nadaje.
<TheNumb> greensec: nie możesz używać normalnego klienta irc?
<TheNumb> w innych *działa*
<greensec> tzn jakiego np ?
<TheNumb> hexchat
<TheNumb> albo jak wolisz w emulatorze terminala to irssi, weechat
<jacekowski> albo mirc
<greensec> irssi kiedys mialem ale mam juz dosc terminali no chyba, ze mi sie odmieni cos
<greensec> jak bede mial czas to sobie obczaje weechat i mirc
<TheNumb> mirc
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> chyba pod wine
<TheNumb> ;-)
<greensec> a xchat ?
<TheNumb> hexchat
<TheNumb> xchat nie jest już rozwijany ;p
<TheNumb> a hexchat tak
<greensec> mhm, ciekawe czy hexchat bedzie rozwijany w najblizszej przyszlosci
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> a co byscie chcieli rozwijac?
<jacekowski> protokol sie nie zimenia
<jacekowski> zmienia
<jacekowski> wiadomosci wysyla, odbiera
<greensec> mhm, jeszcze jedno zagadnienie mnie interesuje a mianowiscie na jakie sposoby mozna sie laczyc z chatem
<Ashiren> telnet
<greensec> telnet ? :)
<greensec> przez server proxy da rade ?
<Ashiren> czemu nie
<greensec> ciezko taki server znalezc ?
<Ashiren> nie jesli wiesz gdzie szukac
<Ashiren> nie umiem w OTR
<Ashiren> ale i tak nie wiem gdzie szukac
<greensec> a da rade pidginem z OTR na chacie pisac ?
<TheNumb> irc? nie
<greensec> mhm
<TheNumb> nie da się ;-)
<greensec> no to nie powinno byc tej opcji dostepnej a jest hmm
<greensec> zauwazylem ze jak klikam na siebie to wyswietla mi sie moje IP moge je jakos zamaskowac tak jak wiekszosc z was ma np, co niektorzy wogole nie maja adresu tylko jakas nazwe, nawet ja tak moge sie laczyc czy musze miec wiecej /
<greensec> ?
<TheNumb> greensec: musisz zarejestrować nick.
<TheNumb> /msg nickserv help
<greensec> podobno mam zarejestrowany, przyszedl mi email i wkleilem go po czym dostalem info w stylu thx za rejestracje
<TheNumb> to przeczytaj komunikaty
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> i nie ircuj z roota ;d
<greensec> mowisz ze lepiej nie
<greensec> po czym poznac ze ktos na root siedzi ?
<TheNumb>  [greensec] (~root@82-169-85-91.ip.telfort.nl): purple
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Ashiren> a moze tak se dopisal, co
<greensec> TheNumb ma racje nie dopisalem
<greensec> piszac z roota jest mozliwe ze mi ktos bedzie chcial krzywde zrobic ?
<Ashiren> zawsze jest mozliwe
<Ashiren> a w ten sposob tylko im to ulatwiasz
<greensec> czyli np osoba czatu teraz moze mi zrobic lipe ogolnie rzecz ujmujac
<TheNumb> raczej nie
<TheNumb> ale zawsze jest szansa
<TheNumb> ;-)
<greensec> ale po co, przeciez nie pisze servera co to komu da, sprawdzenie siebie ze potrafi moze jedynie
<greensec> ostatnio czytalem ze ludzi uzywaja TOR-a do laczenia sie bardziej anonimowego ale tor chyba nie szyfruje komunikacji a ja bym chcial zeby nie czytano moich rozmow na siecie tutaj gdzie jestem i znalazlem informacje o polaczeniu VPN
<Ashiren> tor szyfruje
<Ashiren> tzn nie szyfruje enda chyba ze https, albo ssl/tls albo wlasne rozwiazanie
<greensec> i co da rade sie torem do irca podlaczyc probowal ktos ?
<TheNumb> da się.
<TheNumb> ale nie w każdej sieci pozwalają
<greensec> w freenode ?
<TheNumb> http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<greensec> hmm ciekawe czy pidgin dalby rade torem na chat wskoczyc albo hexchat
<TheNumb> no pewnie
<TheNumb> ;]
<greensec> dobrze sie czlowiek na ircu czuje przynajmniej nie tak specialnei osamotniony jak moza popisac sobie :)
<TheNumb> tutaj i tak wymarły kanał
<TheNumb> są aktywniejsze
<greensec> mhm, tymczasem trzeba zabierac sie z preparowanie obiadu, dzieki za rady
<Novice201y> Cześć. Znacie serwery, których właściciele pozwalają aktualnie na penetrację?
<Ashiren> pewnie jakies strony xxx
<Novice201y> Serio. Myślę, że czasami ktoś specjalnie wystawia taki serwer do atakowania, żeby zobaczyć czy może coś w nim lepiej zabezpieczyć.
<evilshibe> cze
<evilshibe> loobicie ubuntu?
<m477> nie
<m477> wole szynke
<evilshibe> a mash?
<evilshibe> nawpierdalabym sie xD
<evilshibe> gjm: nie naudzywaj wladzy :(
<evilshibe> prosze mnie przeprosic
<gjm> how about no
<evilshibe> obraze sie x(
<Novice201y> evilshibe, Używasz wulgaryzmów i masz być przeproszony za kicka?
<evilshibe> kultura ziom
<Novice201y> Ubuntu to system "dla każdego" - na tym kanale mogą być dzieci, a ten wyjeżdza z wulgarnym spożywaniem.
<evilshibe> bez przesadyzmu
<evilshibe> dajcie opa
<gjm> kopa?
<Novice201y> gjm, Też przeczytałem, że chce kopa. Ja bym mu dał.
<evilshibe> daj to byl chinski sprzedawca jaj
<evilshibe> siedzi na plazy i jaja smazy
<Novice201y> evilshibe, Jak nie masz co robić to posprzątaj pokój.
<evilshibe> po chuj?
 * Novice201y skierowuje kciuk w dół
<evilshibe> gjm: widze, ze dajesz soba rzadzic jakiemus parobkowi bez opa
<Dread> gjm: opa opa
<gjm> no kurde, mordeczko
<Dread> gjm: ja to szybko załatwie :3
<Dread> dzięki :3
<evilshibe> ladnie was zalatwilem ;D
<Dread> no co za pyta
<gjm> zapomniałem
<evilshibe> jestem dla was zbyt przebiegly
<gjm> ja to załatwię :3
<Dread> :3
<evilshibe> slabo xD
<Dread> smacznego
<Dread> :3
<Dread> *!*@*.bg daj
<Dread> na wszelki
<gjm> elo
<Dread> siema co tam xD
<Dread> :3
<gjm> siema nic tu xD
<Dread> ok no to elo xD
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-29
<isthisreallife> siema
<isthisreallife> jest tu ktos?;>
<kklimonda> nope
<gjm> nope
<isthisreallife> :(
<isthisreallife> jest taki problem:
<isthisreallife> grzebalem z czcionkami
<isthisreallife> miedzy innymi zrobilem cos takiego http://pastie.org/9871984
<kklimonda> jest problem, grzebałem xD
<isthisreallife> ogolnie to chialem dograc sobie czcionke ktora moglbym uzywac w edytorze tekstu
<kklimonda> mhm
<isthisreallife> ale sie zjebalo wszedzie
<isthisreallife> tzn w przegladarce jakos inaczej czcionki wygladaja
<isthisreallife> jak to wszystko cofnac
<isthisreallife> xD
<kklimonda> ściągnij mac-fonts.zip jeszcze raz
<isthisreallife> sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kklimonda> zobacz, jakie pliki tam były
<kklimonda> skasuj je
<isthisreallife> cos takiego znalazlem
<isthisreallife> nie no fajnie jakby czcionka byla
<isthisreallife> ale zeby mi po systemie sie nie panoszyla
<isthisreallife> kurde
<isthisreallife> cos gdzebie
<kklimonda> normalnie w systemie nie powinna się panoszyć, może a) coś więcej tam było niż jedna czcionka, b) zrobiłeś coś więcej niż te 3 komendy
<isthisreallife> to zawsze musze zjebac ze 2 dni dochodze jak naprawic
<isthisreallife> no pare czcionek
<kklimonda> spróbuj je skasować najpierw, i zobaczyć czy to przywróci poprzednie czcionki wszędzie
<isthisreallife> ok
<kklimonda> jeżeli tak, to trzeba zobaczyć czemu te "nadpisują" standardowe
<isthisreallife> instalowalem jeszcze libfreetype6
<isthisreallife> nie wiem czy to cos ma do rzeczy
<kklimonda> no to pewnie nadpisałeś standardową bibliotekę
<kklimonda> musiałbyś pewnie ją przeinstalować
<isthisreallife> a wiesz moze jak to zrobic
<kklimonda> nie mam za bardzo czasu tego opisać - apt-cache policy libfreetype6 napisze ci jaką masz wersję zainstalowaną, i jakie są dostępne
<kklimonda> musisz się cofnąć do tej z oficjalnego archiwum
<kklimonda> apt-get install libfreetype6=wersja.biblioteki
<kklimonda> ale to może narzekać na zależności, więc trzeba je wszystkie odkopać
<isthisreallife> ok pogrzebie ;d
<kklimonda> ew. skoro podmieniłes libfreetype6, to spróbuj się przelogować
<kklimonda> zależy w sumie od tego
<isthisreallife> na innego usera w ubuntu?
<kklimonda> co dokładnie się popsuło, i jaki jest efekt
<kklimonda> nie, na to samo konto, by aplikacje załadowały nową wersję libfreetype6
<isthisreallife> sudo /etc/fonts/infinality/infctl.sh setstyle win7
<isthisreallife> cos takiego ustawialem jeszcze
<isthisreallife> po instalacji sudo apt-get install fontconfig-infinality
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: a dlaczego nie wrzuciłeś czcionki do ~/.fonts jak człowiek?
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: odinstaluj infinality.
<isthisreallife> juz
<TheNumb> w ubuntu i tak jest już patchowane freetype
<TheNumb> a infinality umarło
<isthisreallife> sudo apt-get install fontconfig-infinality tak?
<TheNumb> nie rozwijane od lat
<isthisreallife> purge*
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak się nazywa pakiet.
<isthisreallife> dobra poszlo
<TheNumb> Musiałeś dodać zewnętrzene repozytorium to się męcz.
<isthisreallife> fuck my life
<TheNumb> W ubuntu czcionki są *ładne*.
<TheNumb> Nie trzeba nic kombinować.
<isthisreallife> no sa spoko
<isthisreallife> ale poczytalem ze mozna ladniej
<isthisreallife> i sobie nakopiowalem komend
<TheNumb> tak się kończy kopiowanie
<TheNumb> szkoda, że nie było tam polecenia które kasuje zawartość /
<TheNumb> ;]
<isthisreallife> i co teraz ;p
<isthisreallife> po co mi to bylo wszystko
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: jak usunąłeś infinality to czas na sudo fc-cache -fv
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: a jak instalowałeś to infinality
<TheNumb> to zainstalowałeś też freetype?
<isthisreallife> tak
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> to też trzeba usunąć
<TheNumb> i zainstalować normalne
<isthisreallife> fc-cache: succeeded
<TheNumb> jak już to zrobisz, to się przeloguj
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: albo sudo restart lightdm
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> hahahahaha
<TheNumb> co za koleś...
<TheNumb> zepsuł i nie umie naprawić
<isthisreallife> dziekuje za pomoc
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: i jak?
<isthisreallife> :)
<TheNumb> jest ok?
<isthisreallife> tak
<TheNumb> no
<isthisreallife> super:)
<TheNumb> następnym razem instaluj fonty do ~/.fonts
<isthisreallife> ok:)
<TheNumb> ale pamiętaj, że wtedy będą dostępne tylko dla Twojego użytkownika.
<Ashiren> :<
<TheNumb> coś mi dnsy świrują
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> weź ktoś napraw...
<isthisreallife> szkoda ze czcionki w intellij nie wygladajaa tak ladnie jak w sublime text
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: da się poprawić.
<TheNumb> bo niestety java...
<isthisreallife> a teraz pracuje na tym i mi kluje w oczy
<isthisreallife> ;p
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: poszukaj w internetach.
<TheNumb> Ja mam problemy z dns to nie mam jak googlać.
<isthisreallife> xD
<TheNumb> chyba router chce dostać kopa
<TheNumb> brb
<gjm> a ty nie chcesz?
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: http://askubuntu.com/a/541328
<TheNumb> w bin/ będziesz miał pewnie plik intellij.vmoptions
<TheNumb> Wystarczy, że dodasz te dwie linie i powinno być lepiej.
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: dobrze jest też zainstalować jdk/jre od oracle.
<isthisreallife> wlasnie to zrobilem
<isthisreallife> TheNumb mam po prostu wrzucic font do .fonts?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-31
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aRP6VLG_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/OHQl90i.jpg
<Ashiren> w koncu sie udalo http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aYp8XE7_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bHuzcLt.png
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/wCGFcTz.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8431999488/h4B31011E/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9CR8YL1.jpg
<Ashiren> dzis tylko ja sie odezwalem?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zmienial sie klucz ssh?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> rsa 32:b4:d6...?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: NSA cie ma
<BlessJah> ale to z trotylem to byl zart :(
<crb0> witam :)
<BlessJah> musze nadawac sensowne komentarze tym kluczom, potem w authorized sie nie moge polapac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 67:a0:f2:27:ce:0c:0b:c9:23:6b:8a:55:eb:9e:64:10
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wysle ci paczki do wiezienia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: skoro juz przechwycili, to co mi da, ze do mnie tutaj teraz napiszesz?
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> tylko sie upewnisz jak bardzo w dupie jestes
<Quintasan> :D
<blessjah_> sigh
<jacekowski> co uczyniles?
<blessjah_> wbilem na irca z laptopa
<Quintasan> Partyvan już jedzie blessjah_
<gjm> ban
<jacekowski> czy to jest sesja z wiezienia
<blessjah_> znalazlem stary sshot na ktorym jest inny klucz podany, dlatego zaczalem sie zastanawiac czy sie cos zmienialo
<jacekowski> jak stary?
<blessjah_> nie starszy niz 4 lata, raczej nie nowszy niz 2
<jacekowski> to musialbyc jakis tymczasowy z rescue mode
<jacekowski> bo ten klucz ma -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    401 Apr 19  2010 ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<blessjah_> wtedy chyba sie miedzy serwerami przenosiles, albo ovh cos zjebalo z domena/ip
<blessjah_> dla pewnosci, wkleisz jeszcze raz, jak juz jestem na ircu z laptopa?
<gjm> blessjah_: "zjebalo"? ban
<jacekowski> 67:a0:f2:27:ce:0c:0b:c9:23:6b:8a:55:eb:9e:64:10
<BlessJah> gjm: http://th03.deviantart.net/fs43/200H/i/2009/114/5/0/Hit_Me_by_myusername3.jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zgadza sie
<gjm> ok
<jacekowski> czyli nie musze ci paczek do wiezienia wysylac?
<BlessJah> a tego to nie wiadomo, ale chyba nie
<gjm> :/
<BlessJah> podobno u was mozna dostac gwiazdki milky star?
<jacekowski> mozna
<shuman> za "piatke" w totku
<shuman> kur***
<shuman> :)
<crb0> co sie robi z tymi gwiazdkami?
<jacekowski> zre
<crb0> aaa... bo myślałem ze dostaje za dobre zachowanie XD
<BlessJah> dawno dawno temu byly takie slodycze, male czekoladowe gwiazdki
<crb0> grywa ktoś w open...openarena?
<gjm> magic stars są do dupy
<gjm> lepsze są niebieskie m&m'sy
<Dread> gjm: co to teraz jest takie kewl z dawów, co?
<gjm> tylko Ableton
<Dread> spok
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-01
<m477> a to jaja: Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<m477> /dev/sda6        15G   15G     0 100% /
<buharin> jest tu ktoś?
<m477> nie
<buharin> ;d
<m477> trzymam warte
<buharin> m477, wartowniku powiedz mi jak rozwiazac problem, klawiatura bezprzewodowa laguje w ubuntu
<m477> tnij kabel, a nie kur...
<m477> 1 slysze aby klawa lagowala
<m477> tylko na ubu?
<buharin> tylko ubu mam
<buharin> ;D
<buharin> poszukam jeszcze rozwiazania
<buharin> m477, to jest dokladnie to http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2013-10-03-logitech-k360-keyboard-wireless
<m477> zmien klawiature, albo podlacz do kogos i zobacz
<m477> moze baterie slabe
<buharin> nieee
<m477> 8 rano w niedziele i mi kazesz o klawiaturach czytac?
<m477> to poszukaj jakis sterow
<buharin> obudzilem sie :D
<buharin> i mysle dobra kupilem ja miesiac temu i dzisiaj to naprawie
<buharin> :P
<m477> ile ten lag wynosi?
<buharin> roznie
<buharin> czasem wchodi czasem nie
<m477> ja mam MK320 i nie mialem nigdy takiego problemu ;)
<m477> poza win7 gdzie w ogole nic na usb nie bylo wykrywane
<buharin> czekaj wlasnie probuje no widzisz teraz nie ma lagow
<buharin> ale nie wiem nawet kiedy sie pojawia :D
<buharin> chociaż teraz wygląda że działa
<buharin> zainstalowałem tego Solaara
<m477> win
<m477> a co to
<buharin> nie wiem :D
<buharin> było napisane zeby dostać status klawiatury to jest program
<buharin> zaraz sprawdze
<buharin> a no to jest apka
<buharin> zeby widziec czy jest sygnal
<buharin> ale co ona jeszcze dodałe że nagle zaczęło działać to nie wiem
<buharin> chociaż wiesz jeszcze jaka jest możliwość
<buharin> że lagowało bo myszka i klawa była podłączona
<m477> ja tak mam
<buharin> no i elegancko
<buharin> :D
<buharin> Tobie laguje z myszką?
<m477> nie
<m477> + mam szyfrowanie SSL128 w locie
<m477> bitowe\
<buharin> :O
<m477> like a boss
<m477> logitech pewnie wydal jakies gowno na poczekaniu bez optymalizacji i z do dupy sterami
<m477> pewnie
<m477> i tak chodzilo
<buharin> logitech wedlug mnie porzadna firma
<buharin> :P
<m477> zalezy od produktu
<buharin> myszke mam spoko
<m477> i co ta apka dala?
<buharin> wlasnie widze ze dala
<m477> ale co robi
<buharin> czasem czuc lekki lag ale wtedy to od razu zaczynalo
<m477> poza ze dziala
<buharin> nic wyswietla ze myszka i klawiatura jest podlaczona
<m477> postaw klawe blizej odbiornika :)
<buharin> heheh :D
<m477> czytalem ze takie klawy sa malo bezpieczne
<m477> mozna latwo hasla wykrasc
<buharin> dlaczego?
<buharin> no ale co Ci zrobia
<m477> poprzez nasluchiwanie pakietow
<m477> jak w WiFi
<buharin> aaa
<buharin> czaje
<buharin> no ale myslisz ze taki maly sygnal ktos podslucha
<buharin> musialbys miec pluskwe pod biorkiem
<m477> no ma to pare metrow
<m477> a jak ktos ma mocny odbiornik
<m477> NSA to takie gowno z kilometra by bylo wstanie odczytac
<buharin> eee watpie :P
<buharin> nie sa na pewno tacy dobrzy
<m477> wifi z paru kilometrow da sie
<m477> kwestia dobrej anteny i wzmacniacza niskoszumowego
<m477> powiedz mi gdzie mieszkasz to Cie namierze
<m477> ;D
<buharin> znalazlem na poczekaniu cos takiego https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2iuca72ds
<buharin> no to nie dziwie sie :P jak jest szyfrowanie AES
<m477> no ja to mam chyba
<buharin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422579428&v=wdYBY3ddghM&x-yt-cl=85114404
<buharin> xD
<m477> nie mam sluchawek na uszach, nic nie slysze
<m477> kuzwa pieprz mi wpadl do nosa
<m477> znasz sie na szyfrowaniu dyskow?
<m477> aha
<buharin> na ubuntu czytalem
<buharin> ze sie robi nowe konto szyfrowane
<m477> nie o to mi chodzi
<buharin> a tak to nie mialem nigdy potrzeby szyfrowania
<m477> + nie mam ubu
<m477> to tak jak ja nie mialem nigdypotrzeby robienia backupow, do momentu jak mi dysk padl
<buharin> hehe
<buharin> moj kolega tez sie na tym przejechal
<buharin> tylko mu backup padl :D
<Ashiren> coz ludzie dziela sie na 2 typy..
<m477> dzis sie dowiedzialem ze mam 100% zajetego miejsca na /
<m477> pewnie dlatego system czasem sie zawieszal
<m477> Ashiren: Ty rasisto
<m477> a co trzymal backupy na tym samym dysku co dane?
<buharin> nie mial zewnetrzny dysk
<buharin> no i tak wrzucal wszystko co sie dalo
<buharin> a nawet wiecej bo mial duzo roznych
<buharin> ekursow filmow
<Ashiren> yhy
<buharin> to sie by nie zmiescilo na dysku
<buharin> no i pamietam ze pewnego dnia sie glowica popsula czy cos
<buharin> i wszystko poszlo ...
<buharin> dali mu nowy ale danych nie odzyskal
<m477> dla bezpieczenstwa mozna jeszcze w chmure wrzucac
<m477> ja niektore rzeczy trzymam jeszcze na sticku np
<buharin> no ja mam np. 500GB dysk i wprawie zajety
<buharin> i tam jest wszystko
<m477> ja mam 256 i 500 gb zew.
<m477> ale planuje dokupic zew dysk z routerem
<buharin> jak to z routerem?
<m477> z karta sieciowa
<m477> bez przewodowa
<buharin> i co laczysz sie bezprzewodowo do dysku?
<m477> tak
<m477> w obudowie
<m477> karta
<buharin> a to juz wszystko razem jest?;d
<m477> no obudowy takie maja
<buharin> no ale to bedziesz sie musial od wifi odlaczyc
<buharin> i do dysku sie podlaczyc
<m477> czemu
<m477> no dysk bedzie do tej samej sieci
<m477> podlaczony
<buharin> aaaa
<buharin> o to chodzi
<m477> ew. kabel
<buharin> ile takie cos kosztuje? :D
<m477> zeby nie chrzanic sie z usb
<m477> a to zalezy
<m477> z 200 zl chyba
<m477> moze taniej nawet
<m477> zalezy od podzespolow
<m477> no ale ile moze kosztowac, tyle co obudowa i karta sieciowa
<buharin> true true
<m477> na chlopsko logike
<m477> dalej jestes specem od javy?
<buharin> m477, juz nie
<m477> czemu
<buharin> m477, dalem sobie siana z javą
<m477> to w czym teraz robisz
<buharin> m477, c++
<m477> uu
<buharin> m477, i ogolnie co mi sie na patoczy
<m477> czemu taka zmiuana
<buharin> m477, chyba mnie ostatnia praca w Javie zniechecila do niej
<m477> dlaczego, to chyba c++ zrobi to szybciej ;o
<buharin> m477, wlasnie nie jest ciekawszy
<m477> a co Ci sie w javie nie podoba
<buharin> w Javie jest wszystko okej ale z kilku minusow ktore znalazlem to:
<buharin> jak piszesz w webowce to serwery jakies nawet ten glassfish byly ciezkie
<buharin> i na 2 rdzeniach np. z Vaadina ciezko mi bylo korzystac
<m477> nie pisalem nigdy
<buharin> a ja sie szybko wkurzam jak mam czekac
<m477> a eclipse?
<m477> aha to do webowych
<buharin> wlasnie eclipse to mi mulil akk bylo d
<buharin> ja bylo duzo kodu z aaktualizacja
<m477> ja sie przymierzam do pisania webow w pythonie
<buharin> no wlasnie pisalem niedawno prostą apke w pythonie
<buharin> i jest fajniejszy ;d
<buharin> jakos szybciej mozna ogarnąć się co do czego
<m477> no python uber alles
<m477> z poczatku tak
<buharin> i dziala troche jak php ze robisz zmiane i widzisz ja bez restartow serwera itp
<buharin> niby w javie tez mozna bylo tak zrobic ale
<m477> no czytasz prawie kod maszynowy
<m477> czy tam prekompilowany
<m477> jak php tzn?
<buharin> no wiesz nie trzeba kompilować
<buharin> no i wielką wadą Javy jest to ze pod linuxem w niej pisać apki to ani nie wyglądają tak dobrze ani nie mozna uzywac jakichs wewnetrznych lunuxowych rzeczy
<buharin> a python to ma
<buharin> i pamieta jak pisalem w jakims frejmworku gre to żarła procka dużo
<m477> a jaka jest roznica w pisaniu w javie na linuxie i na win?
<buharin> a ja nie lubie jak mój komputer się męczy :D
<buharin> nie wiem bo nie mam win
<m477> :D
<m477> w czym javie cyz pythonie?
<buharin> w javie
<m477> java nie jest do gier
<buharin> jest do webowki
<buharin> ale powiem Ci ze moze python do webowki to troche ubogi
<m477> nie tylko
<buharin> ale w przyszlosci
<m477> a w czym pisales?
<buharin> railsy wygryzą
<buharin> pisalem raz w django
<buharin> i flask
<m477> no ja sie do django przymierzam
<m477> i chyba ma wszystko
<buharin> moim zdaniem railsy wygryzą jave
<buharin> albo node.js
<buharin> chociaż ja się wole nie zajmować tym
<m477> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_application_frameworks#Python_2
<buharin> bo te technologie webowe szybciej sie zmieniaja niz ja do nich zagladam
<buharin> a C++ bedzie zawsze i Linux tez bedzie wieczny
<m477> a jakie strony robisz
<m477> no ale standardy sie zmieniaja
<m477> wszedzie
<buharin> ja robiłem ostatnio jakis task manager
<buharin> ;d
<m477> na uczelnie?
<buharin> ta
<m477> webowy?
<m477> lol
<buharin> a wczesniej wizytowke ;d
<buharin> m477, ?:D
<m477> ja to sie zabieram za 10 rzeczy naraz i niczego w sumie nie koncze
<buharin> bo nie widzisz przydatnosci tego pewnie
<buharin> :P
<m477> 1 slysze o webowym taskmanagerze
<m477> po co to komu
<buharin> przeciez takich jest duzo
<buharin> m477, a to nie ze komu :D
<m477> ale po kiego
<buharin> tylko mialem napisac cos na szybko by przetestowac schemat bazy
<m477> ale Ci chodzi taki systemowy czy taki what-to-do?
<buharin> i w pythonie sie szybko naklepalo
<buharin> what to do
<m477> no python ma ta zalete ze wszystko szybko da sie napisac, przez co nie chce mi sie w niczym innym pisac ;d
<m477> aaa
<buharin> ale wydaje mi sie ze flask jest fajnym frejmem
<buharin> m477, tylko ja nie umiem robic ladnego interfejsu
<buharin> m477, uzywalem bootstrapa
<m477> nie slyszalem o flasku
<buharin> ale chyba trzeba do tego dorzucać coś w stylu angulara nie wiem
<buharin> m477, no to zobacz moze Ci sie spodoba
<m477> nie wiem teraz o czym mopwisz
<m477> do pythona?
<buharin> m477, no html+css+javascript
<buharin> tego nie umiem :D
<m477> uzywam pycharma
<m477> wczesniej vim'a
<buharin> cierpliwosci mi brakuje jak musze robić widok aplikacji
<m477> nigdy nie robilem stron
<buharin> ale wedlug mnie niedlugo nadejdzie nowa era
<m477> duzo masz tych teorii :D
<m477> era czego
<buharin> m477, beda apki pisane jak na desktop z odgornymi szablonami i to bedzie dzialac w przegladarkach bardzo szybko
<m477> strzelam ze jest juz cos takiego
<buharin> m477, pewnie ze jest ale w fazie rozwoju
<m477> a w django nie ma jakis szablonow np?
<buharin> django to wygląda troche jakby taki gotowiec ktory rozbudowujesz
<buharin> masz tam od razu panel admina i wzorzec narzucony
<buharin> co gdzie dodać
<buharin> a wygląd trzeba robić samemu
<m477> mowisz ze flask leopszy na poczatek?
<buharin> m477, mowie ze wedlug upodobań :P
<BlessJah> buharin: ze cpp sie nie zmienia, najpierw poznaj go na tyle ze bedzie ci sie wydawalo ze rozumiesz, a potem wejdz w c++11
<BlessJah> buharin: a jak uczysz sie od razu nowego standardu top porownaj stare i nowe tutki, a c++14 to kolejna rewolucja, choc chyba mniejsza
<m477> +1
<buharin> BlessJah, to takie tak Java8 tez jest rewolucyjna ;)
<BlessJah> w javie odrzucaja mnie JavaAbstractBeanContainerFactoryBuildery, chyba bardzo brakuje im void*
<m477> buharin: co lambda?
<m477> bo chyba to jedyna zmiana o jakiej czytalem
<BlessJah> lambdy chyba wczesniej byly? czy myle z anonimowymi klasami?
<m477> nie
<m477> One issue with anonymous classes is that if the implementation of your anonymous class is very simple, such as an interface that contains only one method, then the syntax of anonymous classes may seem unwieldy and unclear. In these cases, you're usually trying to pass functionality as an argument to another method, such as what action should be taken when someone clicks a button. Lambda expressions enable you to do this, to treat
<m477> functionality as method argument, or code as data.
<m477> nie bylo
<buharin> BlessJah, nie pamietam za dobrze ale nie trzeba wszedzzie templatek pisać
<m477> a klasy tak
<m477> chociaz nie wiem co to
<buharin> C++11 tez lambde wprowadził
<m477> bo kazdy z boosta kozystal
<m477> korzystał*
<m477> teraz kazdy szanujacy sie jezyk OOP ma lambde
<Dread> czy spieprzoną czy nie, who cares?
<m477> czemu github jest jakis taki malo intuicyjny
<Dread> w czym np? ;d
<m477> jak sprawdzic ile zajmuje to co sciagam?
<m477> za 1 razem kilka razy szukalem gdzie jest download
<Ashiren> git clone ?
<m477> co?
<BlessJah> mozesz sciagac commity albo tagi, nie ma downloadu jako takiego
<BlessJah> bo co chcesz sciagnac, head? najnowsza wersje? branch?
<m477> paczke
<m477> jest download zip
<jacekowski> co tu tak sie nic nie dzieje?
<Ashiren> caturday sie skonczyl
<jacekowski> ale tu sie nic nie dzialo od 3 dni
<greensec> czesc, czy jesli mi sama sie opcja zezwolenia ip z zewnatrz wlaczyla to zanczy ze ktos sie do mnie wlamal tak ?
<ftpd> Co?
<greensec> raz uruchomilem irc klienta z prawami roota
<greensec> mozliwe ze mi sie ktos wlamal ?
<greensec> mam te IP ale to chyba nie wiele da prawda
<ftpd> Ale gdzie włamał, jak włamał, po co włamał?
<ftpd> I jakie 'te' IP? 'To', do jasnej cholery. Odmiana zaimków jest taka trudna?
<greensec> trudna nie mam obslugi PL jezyka, IP to 80:50:54:138
<greensec> przynajmniej takie mialem jako zezwolone do laczenia sie z moim komputerem
<ftpd> Poprawne pisanie zaimków nie wynika z 'obsługi PL języka', tylko z Twojego wykształcenia i inteligencji. Żenujące jest nie potrafić sklecić zdania w ojczystym języku.
<ftpd> A w ogóle, to wyjaśnij, o co Ci chodzi, bo napisałeś trzy zdania o czymś i nikt nie wie, o czym.
<ftpd> Co to jest 'opcja zezwolenia ip z zewnatrz'?
<greensec> No to raz. Wczoraj zauwazylem ze w programie firestarter mam dozwolone polczenie z zewnatrz  o numerze wlasnie 80:50:54:138 wiec mnie to troche zastanowilo bo na nic takiego nie ustawialem .
<ftpd> Firestarter? Nieźle, jesteś z przeszłości.
<ftpd> Od kiedy oktety w adresie IP oddzielamy dwukropkiem?
<ftpd> Coś chyba sam nie wiesz, o czym piszesz.
<greensec> I chcialbym zasiegnac opini co z tym fantem zrobic dalej.
<greensec> 80.50.54.138
<greensec> poprawka
<ftpd> inetnum:        80.50.54.0 - 80.50.54.255
<ftpd> netname:        TPNET
<ftpd> descr:          Polaczenia BGP-ATM
<ftpd> Olać.
<greensec> no ale dalej nie rozumiem jak mogl mi sie dostep otworzyc na te IP
<greensec> blad w firestarter ?
<ftpd> "te IP". Dobranoc, szkoda mi czasu na kogoś, kto mnie nie szanuje.
<greensec> a to przepraszam jak takie wrazenie pozostalo i dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-01
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<Spaulding> :>
<firemark> cześć Spaulding
<Spaulding> firemark: łooo
<Spaulding> awansowales?
<gjm> prawie
<firemark> Spaulding: do disconnecta
<firemark> :P
<firemark> to jest op na czas nieokreślony
<dweller> taki prawdziwie nieokreślony
<Spaulding> kwestia splita ;p
<Spaulding> co tam jak tam? :>
<Spaulding> ja juz kurwicy dostaje w obecnej robocie
<Spaulding> a jeszcze 8msc zwiazany jestem
<firemark> umowa?
<Spaulding> podpisalem zjebany cyrograf
<Spaulding> jak odejde musze oddawac sare :D
<firemark> sare?
<Spaulding> hajs
<firemark> Hmm.
<gjm> lol co
<firemark> Kiepsko, nie powiem
<firemark> chujowo to podpisałeś
<Spaulding> nauczke mam ;)
<Spaulding> pozaty dodatkowo zjebalem bo moglem isc na kontrakt a nie placic 40% podatku
<Spaulding> a teraz jeszcze mam milion obowiazkow razem z supportem ;/
<Spaulding> taki devops jak z koziej dupy traba jak support robi ;p
<Spaulding> firemark: wyobraz sobie ze stary laptop jeszcze dziala
<Spaulding> a w macbooku juz mi klawiatura padla
<Spaulding> i musze wymieniac
<Spaulding> acer > macbook ;)
<BlessJah> język, panowie...
<firemark> Spaulding: acer?
<firemark> Spaulding: wiesz, kupilem lenovo i dysk sie psuje, w srodku tez cos, miedź gnije
<firemark> Spaulding: a acer zapierdala równo :D
<firemark> 5 lat, skurwesyn!
<firemark> BlessJah: kurde, to irc :-)
<firemark> wiem, że wulgarnie, ale na kanale tutaj i tak nikt nie pisze :P
<dweller> potwierdzam
<dweller> ten kanał jest prawie tak martwy jak blenderowy
<dweller> tylko że tam siedzą tylko 3 osoby
<dweller> :D
<gjm> dzieci czytają
<dweller> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dweller> paradoksalnie my się ograniczamy do dwóch wulgaryzmów
<firemark> dweller: blender…
<firemark> gdyby nie te gui to urghhh
<firemark> dweller: btw. #blender-pl ?
<firemark> bo mam pytanie do pythonowego api
<dweller> tak, ale jak juz napisałem, kanał jest martwy
<dweller> gui jest spoko
<dweller> ale to ze wszystkim tak jest
<firemark> no ja 3d uczyłem się z cinema 4d
<firemark> przeszedłem na blendera po piracenie nie jest ok i… ughhh wtf
<Spaulding> firemark: widzisz ;)
<Spaulding> u mnie w macbooku padla klawiatura
<Spaulding> panience trackpad pada
<firemark> Spaulding: wiesz co jest najlepsze? wszyscy gadali ze acer po roku padnie
<firemark> to był udany model :-)
<Spaulding> dokladnie
<Spaulding> mi gdzies moze jeszcze dysk z niego robi
<Spaulding> no po prostu wszystko dziala
<Spaulding> zaden plastik nie pekl
<Spaulding> bateria jeszcze trzyma
<Spaulding> etc.
<Spaulding> ale tak gadali ze szok :D
<Spaulding> hejterzy （　ﾟДﾟ）
<firemark> to zalezy od modelu jaki się trafi
<dweller> firemark: kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<firemark> dweller: może
<dweller> firemark: ja się uczyłem na mayi, potem blender
<dweller> a potem jak usiadłem do mayi to umiałem nic :D
<firemark> ja uwazam, ze pewnie nauka blendera później się opłaca
<firemark> dweller: ostatnio miałem problem jak uzysąć lathe nurbs
<firemark> *uzyskać
<firemark> http://www.techtut.com/img/phpThumb.php?src=83/11.jpg&w=950
<firemark> http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.4/Tutorials/Modeling/Surfaces/Skinning ok…
<Spaulding> imo maya lepsza
<Spaulding> w firmach mayi uzywaja ;)
<Spaulding> bardziej enterprise ;)
<gjm> firemark, Spaulding: jakiego mieliście?
<firemark> ja juz nie pamietam numeru
<gjm> 5743 czy coś takiego tutaj
<firemark> skąd znasz mój pin? D-:
<Spaulding> 5740g
<Spaulding> ;)
<gjm> a może faktycznie 5740
<gjm> tylko że zg
<dweller> firemark: 2.4
<dweller> serio?
<firemark> dweller: uhm
<firemark> dweller: z google :-)
<firemark> nie zauwazylem
<drathir> jak to sie zwalo do obrobki video na linuxa kombajn?
<tobiasz29> mencoder?
<drathir> nie, nie to ten taki enterprise... bardziej do pelnej edycji video, montowania efektow dodawania...
<drathir> pamietam ze ktos kiedys polecal ale z glowy wypadla nazwa...
<tobiasz29> kdenlive  pitivi  ...
<d42> openszot :^)
<tobiasz29> o, żyje  ;]
<d42> a czemu ma nie żyć
<tobiasz29> bo nie pisze  :x
<tobiasz29> i siem nie udziela
<d42> udzielam, ale na innych kanałach
<d42> bo archlinuks-pl mnie szkaluje za root jako ident xD
<Bodzioslaw> to zmien ident
<Bodzioslaw> xD
<d42> nie zamierzam xD
<Bodzioslaw> twardy wojownik
<Bodzioslaw> jak skala!
<drathir> lightworks?
<tobiasz29> d42: już nie szkaluje
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-02
<AndChat|323049> Hej
<AndChat|323049> Hej
<musiBycFish> Gjm?
<gjm> samo się
<tobiasz29> hm
<gjm> mhm
<tobiasz29> pssyt  ]:)
<gjm> prowokator
<tobiasz29> :|  na dobranoc se pije... a co  ._.
<tobiasz29> kurde, jak ja nie piłem 9-10 dni to wszyscy chlali jak nawiedzeni. Otpalowuje, to się okazuje, że to ja jestem ten pijak najgorszy  :|
 * tobiasz29 strzela focha
<gjm> :)
<gjm> standardowy tobiasz29
<TheNumb> tobiasz29: a ja nie mam co pić
<TheNumb> kopsnij browca
<d42> ja nie piłem od miesiąca
<d42> i co teraz wy zwierzęta xD
<tobiasz29> TheNumb: przecież ci firemark proponował... nie chce ci się ruszyć du.. yy... tyłka, albo kasy nie masz... :x
<TheNumb> tobiasz29: nie chce mi się do pracy lecieć
<tobiasz29> d42: przymknęli cię?  :>
<TheNumb> bo niedaleko są dwie prelekcje grupy wroc.py
<tobiasz29> TheNumb: do pracy?  o_o
<TheNumb> i piwo widocznie rozdajo
<TheNumb> tobiasz29: koło pracy to jest no ;]
<tobiasz29> aaa  :)
<TheNumb> 20 minut w jedną stronę piechotą
<TheNumb> za daleko ;d
<tobiasz29> a do sklepu masz we wrocku też chyba ze 3 km
<TheNumb> 300m
<TheNumb> tak
<tobiasz29> o ku... 300m we wrocku?  to chyba nie cętróm
<TheNumb> w cętróm mieszkam
<TheNumb> https://www.google.pl/maps/place/PIWNICA/@51.0951406,17.0142144,17z/data=!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x470fc213602a5e0b:0x3753337100327ad1!2zV8WCYWR5c8WCYXdhIEdyYWJza2llZ28sIFdyb2PFgmF3!3b1!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0xfbdb2f8e3b9fa641
<TheNumb> tutaj chodzę po piwo
<TheNumb> Ze 300m bedzie
<TheNumb> google mówi 350
<TheNumb> ;p
<gjm> ml?
<tobiasz29> w centrum 300m do sklepu?
 * tobiasz29 nie kuma
<tobiasz29> ja tu gadu gadu a freecell stygnie...
<TheNumb> tobiasz29: no, do sklepu z piwem
<TheNumb> a nie "piwem"
<TheNumb> do jakiegokolwiek mam ze 100m
<tobiasz29> a, no to już rozumiem
<TheNumb> co ciekawe, ropuszka nie ma koncesji
<TheNumb> ;]
<tobiasz29> jedna czy ogólnie?
<TheNumb> ta najbliżej mnie
<TheNumb> jedyna która ma to ~300m znowu :D
<TheNumb> do biedry mam już bliżej
<tobiasz29> :D
<tobiasz29> biedra pod względem piwa jest beznadziejna
<firemark> tak, slabo
<TheNumb> no
<gjm> no, nawet harnasia nie mają
<tobiasz29> gjm: przeorientowałem się ... harnaś gnuj ... teraz Złoty Denar   :D
<tobiasz29> ale biedra zdaje się nawet tego denara nie ma
<TheNumb> denar jest ok
<gjm> mogę być winna denara?
<TheNumb> tanie i dobre piwo
<tobiasz29> TheNumb: no fakt, zwłąszcza dobrze schłodzone... byłem zaskoczony pozytywnie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-03
<tobiasz29> o/ cześć
<firemark> cześć
<gjm> no cze
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-04
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-05
<gjm> tobiasz29: https://45.media.tumblr.com/4ed0df8374febd0f12d758d67cca5180/tumblr_na1ix4pciK1tfyxr5o1_400.gif
<tobiasz29> :>
<tobiasz29> na razie nie piję, ale pomysł dobry (choć stary)  :>
<firemark> te uczucie gdy chcesz zbanowac arishena a nie masz opa
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-06
<d42> prosze szanować Ashirena
<jacekn> ah 1st, zapomnialbym
<tobiasz29> o/
<tobiasz29> Ashiren to koty, a koty to wiatło dnia.  :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Hm9qDBY.jpg
<gjm> \o
<mariusz_> witam wszystkich
<mariusz_> poszukuję pomocy w zainstalowaniu sterowników do zintegrowanej grafiki z procesora i 3 a dokładnie hd 3000
<Ashiren> happy Caturday, mariusz_
<Ashiren> ktore ubuntu
<mariusz_> ubuntu studio 14.04
<Ashiren> w sumie intel powinien lyknac od razu
<mariusz_> to jest zintegrowana grafika wszystko dziala tylko jakosc obrazu jest słabsza niż pod windą ze sterownikami
<baizon> co znaczy "jakosc obrazu"?
<mariusz_> przy ogladaniu filmów widać piksele czego wcześniej nie było
<baizon> mariusz_: to nie wina sterownikow tylko kodeku
<mariusz_> czyli jak masz zainstalowane sterowniki domyślne a nie dedykowane wspierajacę kartę graficzną
<mariusz_> używam vlc nie potrzebuje sterowników
<baizon> mariusz_: jaki masz ustawiony output w video?
<Dread> ech...
<Dread> mariusz_: masz ustawioną dobrą rozdzielczość?
<mariusz_> czytałem na forach jak zainstalować sterowniki intela tylko w czasie instalacji bład mi wychodzi
<gjm> [solved]
<baizon> tak tez mozna :)
<Dread> czyli miał złą rozdzielczość
<TheNumb> cześć anoni
<TheNumb> Dread: kiedy browar, uju?
<Dread> TheNumb: hurr czemu znowu piszesz jak jestem chory durr
<TheNumb> ,_,
<Dread> a tak, to można jutro
<Dread> jak nie masz nic do roboty zbytnio
<gjm> bedały
<gjm> xD
<lukizkukiz> Cze  )
<lukizkukiz> :)
<mariusz_> już sprawdziłem wszystko dotyczące grafiki problem występuje w wersji 64 bit
<lukizkukiz> Pomozcie mi. Jaki linux na thinkpada t42??
<TheNumb> mariusz_: a po co instalujesz sterowniki do intela?
<TheNumb> Przecież masz je w kernelu i repozytorium.
<mariusz_> nie można zainstalować bo bład występuje w wersji ubuntu 64 bit w wersji 32 bit problem nie występuje
<lukizkukiz> @ref
<TheNumb> mariusz_: ale po cholerę je instalujesz?
<TheNumb> mariusz_: one są dostarczone z systemem
<TheNumb> ...
<mariusz_> Już sam poradzę sobie z problemem przeinstaluje na wersję 32 bitową system
<mariusz_> Już sam poradzę sobie z problemem przeinstaluje na wersję 32 bitową system
<TheNumb> mariusz_: to nie jest rozwiązanie
<TheNumb> mariusz_: i powiedz mi, po co instalujesz sterowniki do grafiki z jakiegoś zewnątrznego repozytorium?
<mariusz_> ponieważ poprwią jakość obrazu
<mariusz_> w pełni wykożystają możliwośći grafiki
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> to są dokładnie te same sterowniki co w repozytorium
<TheNumb> tylko nieco nowsze
<TheNumb> I nie mają *żadnego* wpływu na jakość grafiki.
<TheNumb> Sprawdzane wielokrotnie na własnym sprzęcie.
<TheNumb> Chyba, że masz procesor z serii haswell/skylake i ubuntu 14.04
<TheNumb> wtedy może być jakaś różnica ;]
<TheNumb> Ale to z kolei też da się zrobić w samym ubuntu instalująć HWE z nowszej wersji.
<mariusz_> mam procesor i3 który ma grafikę w sobie hd 3000 i system ubuntu studio 14.04 wersja 64 bit
<TheNumb> intel hd 3000 jest na tyle stary, że sterowniki z https://01.org/linuxgraphics nic nie zmienią.
<TheNumb> *nic*
<mariusz_> ok tematu nie było dzięki
<mariusz_> jaki systemy próbowałem na ibm t 42 ??
<TheNumb> lubuntu spróbuj
<TheNumb> 14.04
<mariusz_> ok dzieki
<TheNumb> >tylkopudło t42
<TheNumb> xD
<gjm> 10:17 < mariusz_> w pełni wykożystają możliwośći grafiki
<gjm> ty janie dzbanie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/As7k0yJ.jpg
<Ashiren> gdyby mial archa to by mial perfekcyjna jakosc obrazu
<TheNumb> śmiem wątpić
<Ashiren> nie śmiej
<TheNumb> w archu nic nie działa
<gjm> to w archu jest obraz?
<SamusSR388> jakby miał maca, to miałby lepszą jakość obrazu niż na jakimś linuksie
<d42> :3
<TheNumb> tak
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8742299136/h31AE9998/
<gjm> pssyt
<TheNumb> gjm: alhoholig
<gjm> skądże znowu
<TheNumb> gjm: a papieża kochasz?
<gjm> w nocy
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a8M31DQ_460sv.mp4
<gjm> :333333333
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRVyQ0G_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/wKtj6o5.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-07
<tobiasz29> o/
<jacekn> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-30
<mateusz> siema, moj vps na arubie nie przepuszcza ruchu do packagist.org/composer.org, traceroute6 w ostatnim 3 skoku wskazuje na "o-0-1-v6.edge3.London1.Level3.net (2001:1900::4:7)  1.743 ms  1.721 ms  1.780 ms", czy ktos mial podobny problem?
<mati75> wina usługodawcy
<mati75> pisz do supportu
<mati75> ping6 composer.org
<mati75> ping: composer.org: Ta nazwa lub usługa jest nieznana
<mati75> tak poza tym
<mateusz> moj blad, zle przepisalem, chodzilo oczywiscie o getcomposer.org
<BlessJah> mateusz: http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/
<BlessJah> internet się popsuł
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-31
<inzaghi89> co może być powodem, że 16.10 ma problem z DNSami. PC włączony i bez problemu mogę się połączyć do ssh vpsa, zrobić update. Po X czasie nie może się połączyć. reset network-manager naprawia problem
<BlessJah> jak zdebugowałeś że to problem z dns?
<inzaghi89> strzelam, bo odpalenie www naprawia problem
<inzaghi89> tymczasowo... póki co spróbowałem dnsmasq wyłączyć
<inzaghi89> a sprawdziłem prosto wcześniej, ping 8.8.8.8 działał, ale jeśli spróbowalem po domenie pingować - nie może przetłumaczyć
<inzaghi89> wejście na www i/lub reset network-manager naprawiał problem
<mateusz> BlessJah: dzięki za wczorajszy link, dopiero odczytałem, jeszcze nie naprawili awarii... ;)
<malutka> Cześć
<gjm> 3, 2, 1…
<malutka> Gjm!
<malutka> Pamiętam Cię!
<gjm> o kurdebele
<malutka> :))
<malutka> Shuman był ostatnio??
<malutka> To ja! Shumanowa
<gjm> Becinka?
<malutka> Taaa
<gjm> :D
<malutka> Co słychać w szerokim świecie?
<gjm> To samo.
<malutka> No u mnie zmiany
<gjm> Jakie?
<malutka> Rozwodzik
<malutka> :)
<gjm> :o
<malutka> Nom
<gjm> nie po bożemu
<malutka> Zakochał się pała w innej ej
<malutka> No nie po bożemu. Totalnie...
<gjm> Na IRCa może nie wracać.
<malutka> Tja. On ma inne rzeczy na głowie. Ja wróciłam bo mi smutno tu samej
<malutka> :( <chlip>
<gjm> No nieładnie.
<gjm> Ale tutaj dużo kawalerów.
<gjm> Nawet za dużo :>
<hard_vard> Szukasz jakiegos chętnego?
<malutka> No toteż nadchodzę :D
<gjm> hard_vard: Łapy precz.
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> A ktoś jest z Poznania?
<d42> cotusie
<malutka> Sodoma i gomora
<d42> troche tak :^)
<malutka> :)
<malutka> Dobranoc państwu!
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-01
<malutka> No dzień dobry :))
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<malutka> To jak się rejestruje tego nicka
<malutka> Panowie?
<Ashiren> /msg nickserv help
<malutka> Dzięki :)
<malutka> Kurde
<malutka> Dlaczego mnie wywalilo z archlinux-pl
<Ashiren> a masz archa
<malutka> Nie
<malutka> Mam zarejestrowany nick na irc
<malutka> To nie wystarczy?
<Ashiren> ale kanal archa to #archlinux.pl
<malutka> Must be invited
<malutka> A archlinux-pl co to za kanał?
<Ashiren> pewnie jakis randomowy. ale archlinux.pl mi dziala :v
<malutka> To zaproś mnie ;)
<Ashiren> chociaz czekaj, #archlinux-pl mi dziala
<Ashiren> a .pl przekierowuje na -pl
<malutka> No właśnie... Mi nie działa ...:(
<malutka> 4 minuty
<malutka> 3 minuty
<malutka> Dwiw
<malutka> Dwie
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-02
<malutka> jak ban??? :O
<Ashiren> O:
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-03
<dweller> http://imgur.com/gallery/ILj3D
<dweller> a nie
<dweller> jeszcze nie :(
<malutka> good one
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-04
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/_ccqkuoMOR6MF9_dO6fMwYV3_jztNK_DQgVIojT-UCQ.jpg?w=1024&s=96eb74fdae6727544523cd0e0fbebed0
<gjm> https://media.giphy.com/media/m7ychnf9zOVm8/giphy.gif
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/axVNP0Y_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Mqqxj8h.jpg
<kate_> dobry
<Ashiren> ohayou
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/0971ce89d9c14ad1aa2c80ca23ed8dab?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=f6fa3bbe8a4f8ec36dade00fe0e386ba
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-05
<lisu> pochwalony
<gjm> Czyja?
<lisu> no tak, znowu spacji nie dałem... ech
<gjm> :)
<grzes_> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-29
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-30
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> Helou
<gjm> No cześć.
<malutka> hejka
<Mhrok> O kurde, ktoś tutaj jest! :D
<firemark> no i po co się odzywałeś
<pchamtaczke> siemanko, wiecie moze jak dostac date wrzucenia paczki na repo?
<pchamtaczke> i oddzielnie, chce mieć informację o date publikacji paczki "deb" w repo oddzielnie dla: artfull, 16.04, 16.10
<mati75> na launpadzie
<mati75> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/w3cam
<mati75> podmień sobie końcówkę na nazwę źródła
<pchamtaczke> @mati75 to jest dokładnie to czego szukałem!!
<pchamtaczke> <hell yeah!>
<pchamtaczke> hmm jeszcze dostać date release dla każdej wydanej wersji ...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-31
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-01
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<shuman> o/
<drathir> ciekawe gdzie bastetmilo teraz przesiaduje ^^
<drathir> mati75: witam...
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> shuman: witam...
<shuman> drathir: :)
<gjm> gjm: :)
<shuman> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-02
<dfgg> o/
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> o/
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/3uK4CgfoNQNXylqO60-Qh8neNQdHVqRYzUpHODhWcJc.jpg?w=1024&s=8f81c97341d7ea43fc050bb95e40dc94
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-03
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/mV8MXmJ.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/QGM6PQQvR2NgLKOgIyLyaJO-zH3KPWw7CNYm58Nfs5I.jpg?w=576&s=7c3a0d9a4ca99cfb32eccfdb9bbb60a8
<malutka> o/ wow! ale wyczesane <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/KqdFIDR8gQImppS82ax8DjZ4d4oScflcR4zWDkaTgAg.jpg?w=768&s=3a723dcb108ba216cd59f3b51e67e358
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/jtgrvch6rgpsRcvyhRbTfCJzVkG7CS7xSBox9NUd5oc.jpg?w=745&s=829b49512539fd0eb255c7a7a40ceba9
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/YZ-e2RreQ4Y4nCGVfYjZmvepL-lFkP3KpiHrD6Z4sfE.jpg?w=576&s=43f99611140fdce44e73a424bf9a86b8
<d42> znowu sobota, nie ;~;
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/kJahamgoW23ZCi5sMzTPIy7dNyjutp_cl5aNpxlX9U0.jpg?w=576&s=a3f5eb469605472f4632bdd5b86dc186
<malutka> :3
<dfgg> :3
<dfgg> https://i.imgur.com/b3DrRjN.gifv był tutaj? :3
<malutka> był tam :3
<dfgg> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/q6hIkU-sI2R-Wrocy2jbK-JqAzGqEd9Sh22Vo1ucH_o.jpg?w=614&s=5e430cba75f058c040de14b2ff959870
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-04
<malutka> o/
<shuman> o/
<Mhrok> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-27
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-28
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
<lami07[m]> Hey
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-29
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-30
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-31
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> o/
<julek> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczór
<julek> hej
<julek> cześć
<julek> nie sądziłem, że jeszcze żyjecie
<Ashiren> zobaczysz w sobote jakie zycie bedzie
<julek> dlaczego akurat w sobotę?
<julek> więcej nawalonych i sentymenty?
<Ashiren> koty
<julek> świerzbiak?
<Ashiren> caturday
<julek> every day is caturday
<julek> a na serio to zyje ten kanal jeszcze?
<julek> czy tylko jakies duchy z zapomnianych kont shellowych na zakurzonych serwerach? :/
<Ashiren> czasami sa ciekawe dyskusje
<julek> pamietam Cie z czasow jak jeszcze tu bywalem
<Ashiren> ohmy
<julek> chyba zostales celebryta
<julek> teraz tak sie nazywa kogos rozpoznawalnego :D
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-01
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/qm4voiuyqid41.jpg
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/wuevihj7kjd41.jpg
<malutka> :o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/4nobxqh99fd41.jpg
<malutka> :>
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/ecght90nihd41.jpg
<malutka> :)
<Ashiren> 3 https://i.redd.it/r10v825p6be41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/nbcq1abgbbe41.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-02
<Voldenet> openvpn jest koszmarnie toporny ;\
<Voldenet> Ja używam openvpn i jest stosunkowo bezawaryjny
<Voldenet> wireguard jest podobno fajniejszy i bardziej zrozumiały w konfiguracji
<Voldenet> ale nie korzystałem nigdy, poczekam aż będzie stable (czyli w 2026 jakoś)
<inzaghi89> i spokojnie ogarnę wireguardem też "sieć lokalną"
<inzaghi89> do tej pory też korzystam z openvpn i jakoś się spisywał, ale planuję migrację z centosa na ubuntu i tak czy siak od nowa chce wszystko postawić
<jacekowski> wireguard siedzi w kernelu
<jacekowski> co niestety ma dosyc powazne implikacje jesli chodzi o bezpieczenstwo calego systemu
